# Lululemon!



## ilzabet

so i see now why all you canadian girls rave...they just opened up a boutique in my nearest big city.  i am never buying nike again.  

i have never had better service at a store other than nordstrom.  plus i looked amazing in a pair of shorts.  a pair of shorts a size smaller than i usually buy!  i've been looking for shorts that don't ride up or have funny seams for ages.

aaaah i'm just so happy!  what are your favorite styles?  my friend from alberta that i went shopping with said that the boutique in portland didn't carry everything...i'd be interested to know what everyone likes.


----------



## blushingbaby

haha its not very often you see someone from the States raving about a Canadian Store...its usually us Canadian girlies that are jealous of all the variety you have! Lululemon is super comfy! I love their long tees and motorcycle pants. (I don't know why they are called that, they are just normal jogging style pants..lol)


----------



## sonya

It's in Boston, right?


----------



## LaLaLand

Are they available online?


----------



## ilzabet

sonya said:
			
		

> It's in Boston, right?



well, maybe.  but the store i went to was in portland oregon of all places.


----------



## lv-lover

ooooh, I love lululemom! Everything is so comfy and nice looking. I really like their gym bags. And their pants are super nice.


----------



## ameka

Yay to lululemon! On campus almost every other person is wearing something lululemon- usually hoodies or pants- it's pretty popular here as casual wear. I own a couple of different workout tanks that i love and would def recommend. 

FYI - the pants are soo comfy and make anyone's arse look good too.


----------



## barbie.belle

my friends mom owns lululemon.. she sold 49% of the company and it just TOOK OFF. hah..


----------



## shani

!!!

I'm happy for you guys!  Lululemon makes, hands-down, the best  exercise/lounging clothing.  Juicy ain't got nothing on them.


----------



## fashion_junky

There is a lululemon down the street from where I live, and I am definitely in the minority here, but I have never understood the hype about their clothing.  Maybe it is because I'm not a big workout person .  I'm sure the clothes are great for that purpose, but it kinda bugs me when I see everyone wearing lululemon stuff as city clothes just because they think they are being trendy.  Just my opinion though!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i love lulu!  i started wearing it years ago to pilates and then yoga. now i wear it as an alternative to juicy.  so comfy, great service (free hemming)!  glad to hear a cdn company is making their way in the US!


----------



## icechampagne

I don't own any Lululemon stuff yet..but I want some of the clothes! They look soo comfy!! & the gym bags are really nice


----------



## angelie

i used to love lululemon stuff but then everyone started wearing it and i don't really like it anymore


----------



## DC-Cutie

I used to live in Santa Monica and could just go to the stores  
But I've moved now and can't find them online, any suggestions? - NO Ebay, please 

Thanks


----------



## Shyloo

I would call a store nearby and order stuff and have them send it to you.  All stores do that now


----------



## caliprincess

Where do you live now?  I know there's a store in Burlingame (by the San Francisco airport).  Check their website lululemon athletica | home


----------



## arnott

I like the reverse groove pants!  

I also own some stock in the company!


----------



## ClickFive

They have great yoga wear. Really recommend it for hot yoga or anything you really sweat in, really wicks away the moisture.

I also love how it's cut, very flattering.


----------



## FALLAX COR

yup, lululemon opened a store in berkeley/oakland, ca too! good stuff!


----------



## claireZk

Are all their pants so tight?

I don't mean to be rude, but all the Lululemon pants I've seen are sooooooo tight on the butt it would be impossible to wear undies.  Not a good look for a chunky big-booty gal like myself.   

But the hoodies are super cute IMO. I can't wait to get one!!


----------



## lv-lover

claireZk said:


> Are all their pants so tight?
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but all the Lululemon pants I've seen are sooooooo tight on the butt it would be impossible to wear undies. Not a good look for a chunky big-booty gal like myself.
> 
> But the hoodies are super cute IMO. I can't wait to get one!!


 
There are some pants that are more loose...or you could just go up a size or something. I've seen some really terrible panty lines with Lulu pants.


----------



## claireZk

^ I would just never wear stretchy pants that are meant to be tight on the butt.  No one would want to see that 

I think I'll stick to Juicy pants and Lululemon hoodies!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

No offense to the ones that like Lulu, but I am not a fan. They have great customer service, but I think they are a little over-priced. Too many other choices to pick from.


----------



## arnott

claireZk said:


> Are all their pants so tight?
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but all the Lululemon pants I've seen are sooooooo tight on the butt it would be impossible to wear undies. Not a good look for a chunky big-booty gal like myself.
> 
> But the hoodies are super cute IMO. I can't wait to get one!!


 
My aunt got the "Still pant".  They are loose!


----------



## dls80ucla

i didn't know the store was such a big deal! the one by me has been around for a couple years at least.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

dls80ucla said:


> i didn't know the store was such a big deal! the one by me has been around for a couple years at least.


 
I don't think it is. Maybe the Canucks are excited because the store in Canadian?


----------



## Queen D

I live in Vancouver where the store originated from, and I have to admit I'm not a fan.  I am contemplating buying some stock though.


----------



## ayla

OMG OMG OMG ! I am the biggest Lulu fan ever ! I used to only buy their stuff cause I thought it was cute.. but then I started doing hot yoga and it all made sense ! 

I actually collect the scuba hoodies.. I gotta post my collection some time !


----------



## arnott

ayla said:


> OMG OMG OMG ! I am the biggest Lulu fan ever ! I used to only buy their stuff cause I thought it was cute.. but then I started doing hot yoga and it all made sense !
> 
> *I actually collect the scuba hoodies.. I gotta post my collection some time !*


 
  Can't wait!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Queen D said:


> I live in Vancouver where the store originated from, and I have to admit I'm not a fan. I am contemplating buying some stock though.


 
I do also. ^^^^^^^^Van^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## fashion4forward

I just LOVE lululemon- I love their pants!  Has anyone else tried them!  if you not, you are missing out!


----------



## checkherout

I have 4 pairs of them and the tanks are great too!


----------



## surlygirl

I love Lululemon, too! A bit expensive, but SO worth it. The groove pant is awesome.


----------



## Tibu

I love Lululemon, but I wish it was not so expensive!


----------



## mundodabolsa

yeah, every time I see someone in the gym with lululemon stuff I think they look so damm cute.  I just won't spend that kind of money on gym clothes though.  I guess the reason I can buy expensive bags is because I get my gym clothes at target and old navy. 

i seriously covet the cropped pants with the slits at the calves though


----------



## sheanabelle

ooh they sound great...any pics girls???


----------



## k76

I love lululemon.. I just dont wear them when I go to the gym.  I can wear them even when I'm at the mall or just hunging out.. they're so comfy but pricey.  And they make you look very sexy!!!


----------



## fashion4forward

Its crazy that they use spandex to make your bum look so great!


----------



## fashion4forward

Groove pants are definently the best!


----------



## princessDD

My DH just got me a gift card to Lululemon. All is new to me...but thus far I'm digging the Groove pants. Please provide your recommendations....Thanks!


----------



## orinoco

oh they are SO popular here..!! and they're SERIOUSLY flattering...!!  they're around the $89 mark here tho i thought that was ok, are they more expensive in the us?  they're PERFECT for school and casual wear!!


----------



## IntlSet

Anytime I think of Lululemon now, I think of the recent NYT article... apparently Lululemon claimed that some of their yoga pants (or something) were made of 20% seaweed... and not an inkling of seaweed was to be found in the material. The clothes are cute, however!


----------



## fashion4forward

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Lululemon.  My favorite pants are the groove pants (not reverse groove), just regular.  They fit me the best.


----------



## lp1062

I have not tried them but saw the same NYT article.  Is it the fabric you girls like or the style.  Or both?  I did a web search to find them in my area.  Seems they are mostly carried in small boutiques or yoga studios.


----------



## priiin

I love lululemon! I was in Vancouver B.C. in the summer and picked up so many great pants and tanks. It's kind of expensive just for gym wear..but I wear my clothes from lulu all the time.


----------



## princessDD

I finally tried on the Reverse Groove Pants and LOVE it! The pants are so comfortable and makes my behind look sexy. The pants are $92 USD.


----------



## jles

lulu's are amazing!!!  i used to live by one and on some mornings i'd go by and buy a pair to wear on that day! i've tried most of the pants and i find the lower fitting ones the best. i think my top ones to date are low cut flare and has loop holes for belts - according to everyone these are my best bum pants~
HOWEVER, on the downside, i've been a fan of lulu's for years now and i have to say, the quality is on a downward slope... the first several pairs i have gotten have outlasted and look in better shape than some of my current ones... they used to be worth the price but now... not so much!!!

btw, by far the comfiest are the still pant!


----------



## ringing_phone

I'd wear my lulu's every day if I could... SO comfy!  I have 3 pairs of pants, and I'm looking into capris and tanks now.


----------



## arnott

It would be nice to see some modeling pics of your Lululemon products to see what they look like on.  

I'll go first.  Here is my Nordic Jacket:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/ginger98/004.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/ginger98/006.jpg

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh48/Xitheaven/Ginger Party/GingerCoreyWalking.jpg

Your turn.


----------



## orinoco

ooooooo!!! gimme a few days for the pics!! my bff just bought me a nordic jacket for my birthday!


----------



## arnott

orinoco said:


> ooooooo!!! gimme a few days for the pics!! my bff just bought me a nordic jacket for my birthday!


 
Ooh, what colour did he get you?  

And Happy Birthday!


----------



## orinoco

^^ thaNks!  he got me the plain black one!


----------



## arnott

orinoco said:


> ^^ thaNks!  he got me the plain black one!


 
Is doesn't have white stripes on the sleeves?


----------



## azia

woo, can't wait to see everyone's stuff! i LOVE lululemon, especially their Deep V tank which has an inner pocket for my iPod shuffle and the ultimate godsend....REMOVEABLE PADSSSSS. i don't understand why other sports bras don't have padding....hello nipple central!


----------



## Lady1mport

I love Lululemon. I drove 2 hours just to go to shopping because Orlando doesn't have one yet.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

I love the jacket! I have that too in cream with black polka dots. : )


----------



## french toast

Definite fan here.  Their pants are my all time favorite (and I LOVE how they will hem them for you for free in-store...I mean, it's not really "free" considering how much they cost, but it's awesome anyway), and all the other items are super-cute too.  

Your jacket is awesome, I need to get one of those.


----------



## arnott

I'm thinking about getting the "Carry Less" pants.  Anyone have them?


----------



## arnott

The Carry Less pants were sold out at the store I went to.    I'm thinking about getting a Shape Jacket.


----------



## arnott

I just bought another pair of reverse groove pants after searching high and low for a colour that I like!  They are being hemmed, can't wait to pick them up!


----------



## arnott

A few more pics:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/ginger98/111.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/ginger98/112.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/ginger98/110.jpg


----------



## xoxo_chanel

arnott said:


> I just bought another pair of reverse groove pants after searching high and low for a colour that I like! They are being hemmed, can't wait to pick them up!


 
dont you just love the grooves!? lol they are my favourite style because they are very flattering and they come in my size! i remember last year i was dying to find a few pairs with a pink stripe but it was so hard because they had really little number of pairs in my size!

btw. you look so good in that sweater!


----------



## arnott

xoxo_chanel said:


> dont you just love the grooves!? lol they are my favourite style because they are very flattering and they come in my size! i remember last year i was dying to find a few pairs with a pink stripe but it was so hard because they had really little number of pairs in my size!
> 
> btw. you look so good in that sweater!


 
What size are you if you don't mind me asking?

Yeah groove pants are awesome!    I just bought my 2nd pair.

Thanks!


----------



## princessDD

the groove pants are my favs...can't wait for the new colors to come out. i'll post pics when i have a chance.


----------



## helenNZ

omg! i was sitting in class today (yes, I'm nuts I'm working full time and studying on the weekends!) but anyway, the trainer that came into the class today was wearing a LULU top and i was like, "excuse me but are you wearing LULULEMON?" and she was like "yes yes I am!  Isn't it fab?" OH YES IT IS!!!  I thought maybe someone in NZ supplies LULU but no!  :o(  I miss seeing LULU... I want to come back to Canada so bad!!!  I will be sure to post up my LULU's soon!


----------



## xoxo_chanel

arnott said:


> What size are you if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Yeah groove pants are awesome!  I just bought my 2nd pair.
> 
> Thanks!


 
i dont mind...lol im size 2 at lululemon. the quality of lulu pants are amazing! i still have a pair from 3 years ago and they still look like new. groove pants are my addiction...i love them in every colour...


----------



## he432

i have the carry less pants, i teach skating in them. they have a wierd fit but i layer leggings under them and they're incredibly warm and it fixes the fit!



arnott said:


> I'm thinking about getting the "Carry Less" pants. Anyone have them?


----------



## arnott

xoxo_chanel said:


> i dont mind...lol im size 2 at lululemon. the quality of lulu pants are amazing! i still have a pair from 3 years ago and they still look like new. groove pants are my addiction...i love them in every colour...


 
Isn't size 2 the smallest?  You made me think you were going to say you were size 14 or something!


----------



## xoxo_chanel

arnott said:


> Isn't size 2 the smallest? You made me think you were going to say you were size 14 or something!


 
lol yes size 2 is the smallest which is why its hard to find. lululemon seems to make the least of 2's or it sells out the fastest....theres ALWAYS a stack in every single colour and style in size 14..


----------



## arnott

xoxo_chanel said:


> lol yes size 2 is the smallest which is why its hard to find. lululemon seems to make the least of 2's or it sells out the fastest....theres ALWAYS a stack in every single colour and style in size 14..


 
You should come to the outlet here in Vancouver...it's easiest to find deals if you are very large or very small.  My cousin's wife if plus-sized and bought 5 pairs of pants for $29.99 each!  My Dad wears size 30 pants and bought 2 pairs of pants for $19 each and one pair for $29.99!  The regular price for my Dad's pants were around $120!

I, on the other hand couldn't find any pants!


----------



## Lyn2005

I've recently developed a love affair with Lululemon hoodies, lol! They're so warm and snuggly, pefect for Vancouver weather.


----------



## arnott

^ Thanks for the pic!  Looks good!


----------



## arnott

Picked up my new Reverse Groove Pants today!  Here is the new hidden pocket with name tag inside:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/ginger98/007-1.jpg


----------



## just_jill325

ooh..i love lulu stuff..I just have the remix scuba hoodie in hot pink, some wrap sweater thing...3 sports bras, one black scuba sweats and one cropped pants. I want more another hoddie, long sweat pants and a work out top and maybe if I find a warm up jacket thingie.

lol. here are the pics I have:

1) with the lulu wrap sweater thingie
2) my remix scuba hoodie w/ my large horsebit gucci hobo


----------



## arnott

just_jill325 said:


> ooh..i love lulu stuff..I just have the remix scuba hoodie in hot pink, some wrap sweater thing...3 sports bras, one black scuba sweats and one cropped pants. I want more another hoddie, long sweat pants and a work out top and maybe if I find a warm up jacket thingie.
> 
> lol. here are the pics I have:
> 
> 1) with the lulu wrap sweater thingie
> 2) my remix scuba hoodie w/ my large horsebit gucci hobo


 
You like pink don't you!  

I've never seen that wrap thing before...looks good and your makeup looks good in that pic too!


----------



## just_jill325

^lol..yeah I guess I do like pink...but relaly I don't have THAT many pink stuff! lol.making me think I really should've gotten something in the fuschia denim line now..hahaha

oh..thanks about my makeup..I was a bit drunk too..LOL the wrap thingie was some ltd edition or something or rather. I'll have to post a pic showing the front...but I gained some weight since last summer when I first bought it, i gotta lose weight first...damn lulu's are so comfy I just keep stuffing my face. LOL


----------



## karman

I'm addicted to Lululemon as well...I have five scuba/remix hoodies (I constantly go to my stores to look for new patterns), two pairs of pants, and a couple of work out tops...I will post modeling pics later...

I like wearing the hoodies to school and stuff, but the pants and tops are strictly for working out only. I never wear luons outside of the gym.


----------



## kuk416

Around how much does Lululemon run?  For example, for the deep V tank or a pair of basic yogo pants?


----------



## arnott

kuk416 said:


> Around how much does Lululemon run? For example, for the deep V tank or a pair of basic yogo pants?


 
Reverse groove pants are $96 if I remember correctly.

Not sure about the tank.


----------



## karman

Deep V tank I think is something like $52? Most of the Lululemon tanks are $48 to $52. The most expensive one I have is $58 and it's a dance tank.

Scuba/Remix hoodies are $98.


----------



## princessDD

in the US, the reverse groove pants run about $96 and the deep-V sports bar is from $38 to $42. Their sports bra are fabulous! Very well supported and comfortable to wear. Highly recommend them.


----------



## kuk416

I will have to check out the bra.... I definitely need padded!


----------



## Cyndee

Speaking of bras, my daughter swears by their 'Bounce Breaker' bra.  She's a 36DDD.  She has a terrible time finding a good bra, but has been wearing this style for a couple of years now.   I'd highly recommend it for anyone who is heavy busted and has an active lifestyle.  For dance class, she often wears 3 bras at a time...this one, one from Soma and a tight fitting tank with a built in bra.


----------



## jellybebe

Wow, why have I never seen this thread before?!?! Bump! Ha ha. I have lots of Lulu stuff. I'm wearing the clam digger pants today, which I had custom hemmed to my desired length so they're above the knee now! Ironically the city where I' m moving to has no Holt's, no LV, nothing except Lululemon!


----------



## lv-lover

xoxo_chanel said:


> i dont mind...lol im size 2 at lululemon. the quality of lulu pants are amazing! i still have a pair from 3 years ago and they still look like new. groove pants are my addiction...i love them in every colour...


 
They have size 2? Did not know that! I've been buying 4's and they're kind of loose.


----------



## xoxo_chanel

lv-lover said:


> They have size 2? Did not know that! I've been buying 4's and they're kind of loose.


 
yes they do! hahahah they've had them for a while like 4 years back. in toronto they have shelves with 2's but ive noticed in other cities you have to ask. so ask the SA's.


----------



## lv-lover

^^thanks!


----------



## onemoredoor

lululemon's everywhere here obviously(van canada). i'm wearing the pants right now cuz they're so comfy and because it's like a taboo wearing them outside now haha. anyways i just wanted to say i got so excited when i spotted the lululemon store in santa monica!!!!


----------



## luvhautecouture

I'm wearing lulu right now!! hahah that's because I work there and just came back from work!!! I LOVE working there... seriously, it's much more than just a retail job.  The managers care about you so much and they are there to help you and teach you things.  I honestly haven't been this happy for a long time


----------



## DC-Cutie

i LOVE LuLuLemon....wearing some pants right now.  Love them so much I had to blog about it


----------



## xoxo_chanel

luvhautecouture said:


> I'm wearing lulu right now!! hahah that's because I work there and just came back from work!!! I LOVE working there... seriously, it's much more than just a retail job. The managers care about you so much and they are there to help you and teach you things. I honestly haven't been this happy for a long time


 
i know what you mean, all the girls and guys are always so helpful which is why ive been a loyal customer for a few years. unlike another canadian store-aritzia, the clothes are cute and they fit me well but the girls are so catty-it drives me crazy. they always steal each others sales...


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I loooove Lululemons!! i have so many suits, they way outnumber my Juicy collection lol and i love their dance wear too! i always looked most fashionable in my dance class lol)))


----------



## heartnaspade

luvhautecouture said:


> I'm wearing lulu right now!! hahah that's because I work there and just came back from work!!! I LOVE working there... seriously, it's much more than just a retail job.  The managers care about you so much and they are there to help you and teach you things.  I honestly haven't been this happy for a long time



I was just hired to work on weekends!  I'm so excited to start, everyone seems so lovely and nice!


----------



## blushingbaby

I wear a lot of lulu as well. And you do kind of have to stalk the store in order to get all the goodies! They sell out so quickly!


----------



## Fro de Mar

I just bought my first pair of groove pants TODAY!!! Love them so much.


----------



## arnott

Fro de Mar said:


> I just bought my first pair of groove pants TODAY!!! Love them so much.


 
Cool!  I'm wearing mine right now!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, I LOVE LULULEMON!!! I saw a jacket that I thought was amazing on a TV show and I just had to have it, turns out it was Lululemon, and now I'm obsessed. I really hunt that jacket down and they had it! Shipped it to me without even trying it on, and it's great! A little big, but I'm young and will probably fill out later on. I'll post pictures ASAP! I have the black Baja Shape Jacket. I really want one of the Deep V tanks too!


----------



## luvhautecouture

xoxo_chanel said:


> i know what you mean, all the girls and guys are always so helpful which is why ive been a loyal customer for a few years. unlike another canadian store-aritzia, the clothes are cute and they fit me well but the girls are so catty-it drives me crazy. they always steal each others sales...



Yup, our priority is making sure out guests have a good experience in our store.  We also really appreciate feedback on our products, we want to keep improving.  The reason why we don't "fight" over sales is because we don't earn individual commission.  I'm glad you like lulu!!


----------



## luvhautecouture

heartnaspade said:


> I was just hired to work on weekends!  I'm so excited to start, everyone seems so lovely and nice!



Congratulations!!!  I LOVE my coworkers and managers.  they are so sweet...  I've only been working there for 2 weeks, but I feel like I've know these people for years.


----------



## daisyduke947

Here's my jacket! The black Baja Shape Jacket. Love it terribly. And my mirror is horridly dirty. Thankfully my jacket doesn't look that bad.


----------



## Fro de Mar

ok, I have a question for you Lululemon ladies with groove pants. How do you take care of them? Like water temp and do you ever dry them. TIA!


----------



## luvhautecouture

Fro de Mar said:


> ok, I have a question for you Lululemon ladies with groove pants. How do you take care of them? Like water temp and do you ever dry them. TIA!



The store recommends machine wash and dry!  Just no fabric softener because that will inhibit the moisture wicking traits of the luon.  Have you noticed that when you wear luon and sweat, you don't get those sweat marks?  Luon is amazing!!
Everything is preshrunk


----------



## maddog

I only have a top and a pair of reverse groove pants. It's hard to find my size (size 2). My only hope for the future is that the tops will come with a small zipper on the side to make it easier to get out of.  After sweating, I practically have to dislocate a shoulder to pull my top off. They do look and feel amazing though.



luvhautecouture said:


> Yup, our priority is making sure out guests have a good experience in our store.  We also really appreciate feedback on our products, we want to keep improving.  The reason why we don't "fight" over sales is because we don't earn individual commission.  I'm glad you like lulu!!



I also want to share, during last Xmas shopping, one of my purchases (from another store) was making every store detector beep. A salesdude at Lululemon was the ONLY person who offered to demagnetize the tag for me after stepping into the store.  What a thoughtful person!


----------



## arnott

Fro de Mar said:


> ok, I have a question for you Lululemon ladies with groove pants. How do you take care of them? Like water temp and do you ever dry them. TIA!


 
Don't wash them with towels.  I don't dry mine completely.  I put them in the dryer for about 15 minutes and then lay flat to dry.


----------



## YankeeGirl21

i'm new to lululemon...do they tend to run TTS?


----------



## Fro de Mar

thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## arnott

YankeeGirl21 said:


> i'm new to lululemon...do they tend to run TTS?


 
I think the groove pants run TTS...I'm a size 10.  For baggier pants, like the Still Pant and classic lulu pant, you go one size down (I'm a size 8) and for the Shape Jacket, you go a size up (I'm a size 12!).


----------



## WestEndGirl23

arnott said:


> Don't wash them with towels.  I don't dry mine completely.  I put them in the dryer for about 15 minutes and then lay flat to dry.




I forgot about this part and accidentally washed mine at my parents' house with a new sweatshirt and a towel. The pants are now a little linty and just don't look as good as they should. They're definitely wearable but it's disappointing.

I have 2 pairs of the Reverse Groove pants and am eyeing a hoodie!


----------



## lv-lover

WestEndGirl23 said:


> I forgot about this part and accidentally washed mine at my parents' house with a new sweatshirt and a towel. The pants are now a little linty and just don't look as good as they should. They're definitely wearable but it's disappointing.
> 
> I have 2 pairs of the Reverse Groove pants and am eyeing a hoodie!


 
My pants are linty too. I wear them to bed sometimes and I have white sheets etc. I get jealous when I see people with really clean pants!


----------



## luvhautecouture

YES! I forgot mention not to dry with towels...

About sizing... a 
2= xxs
4= xs
6= s
8=m
10=l
12=xl
14=xxl
For tops this means a 2= 30 inch rib, 4=32, 6=34... and so on.


----------



## just_jill325

i know the tops fit different, i can vary from 6-10! Pants are pretty straight forward. I wear 27/28 in SFAM/TR/R&R and I wear size 4 but that's cuz i don't really have a bum.

speaking of lululemon, i went on a shopping spree there! LOL. i just bought two of the Remix Hoodie *LUX. I couldn't decide between grey and sefoam blue so I just bought both! LOL. I'm so in love with the *LUX style...way better than the regular Remix lulu hoodie..i find the fit is much more flattering since it's thinner fabric, and the lulu is a heavier sweater! I'd buy another one actually if I find a nice red color or something!

I love their headbands too! The dance headband is the best! i always have a hard time with headbands since they never stay on, but this one does the trick! Can't wait til my store has more colors that I could buy!


----------



## arnott

just_jill325 said:


> i know the tops fit different, i can vary from 6-10! *Pants are pretty straight forward. I wear 27/28 in SFAM/TR/R&R and I wear size 4 but that's cuz i don't really have a bum.*
> 
> speaking of lululemon, i went on a shopping spree there! LOL. i just bought two of the Remix Hoodie *LUX. I couldn't decide between grey and sefoam blue so I just bought both! LOL. I'm so in love with the *LUX style...way better than the regular Remix lulu hoodie..i find the fit is much more flattering since it's thinner fabric, and the lulu is a heavier sweater! I'd buy another one actually if I find a nice red color or something!
> 
> I love their headbands too! The dance headband is the best! i always have a hard time with headbands since they never stay on, but this one does the trick! Can't wait til my store has more colors that I could buy!


 
You really are smaller than me!  Anyways, lets see some modeling pics of your new hoodies!


----------



## luvhautecouture

i have so much lulu (i work there haha).. i really should do some modeling for you guys!!!!  someday.... 

im in a head to toe lulu outfit at the moment HA


----------



## Nyria

I have heard that Lululemon (a popular Canadian yoga/dance brand) is much cheaper in the States.  Does anyone buy Lulu from there?  Can anyone tell me the prices?

I'm curious....
Thanks =)


----------



## tweetie

No, it's not really.  I'm from Canada and shop in the US frequently and there's not much savings, especially now that the dollar has dropped so much in the last month.


----------



## Nyria

Thanks Tweetie =)  I am relieved actually.  One of the reasons I buy Lululemon (besdies the quality and cuteness ) is that it's Canadian.  I'd be ticked off if they were selling for lots less in the States.
I know everything there is cheaper but I heard it was a lot cheaper so I was curious.
THANKS


----------



## chunkymonkey

Yah, unfortunately, lulu stuff isn't cheaper. I'm from Canada as well, but I'm living in the states now.


----------



## JudieH

I'm considering buying a pair of the groove pants.  I went to a fitness studio today and they carried thee pants.  I'm usually a size 2/4 but the 6 fit well.

The price is a huge deterrent for me.  Wow!    I know they last and last but so have my $20 Victoria Secret pants.  However, I know this brand is top notch though.


----------



## JudieH

Well, my gym had some pants on sale.  They only had one pair of the black crop ones in my size so I got that.  I also just won a pair of reversible groove pants on ebay.  This was my 3rd attempt!  I kept on getting outbid. 

I saved a few dollars, I guess.  I hope I get them quickly as they are shipping from Canada.  I already know I will have to pay to get them hemmed.

I am considering a sports bra.  Does anyone have recommendations?  I am very small on top- size A/B but I have broad shoulders and chest.  Not sure which style would work best.  

Thanks!


----------



## luvhautecouture

JudieH said:


> Well, my gym had some pants on sale.  They only had one pair of the black crop ones in my size so I got that.  I also just won a pair of reversible groove pants on ebay.  This was my 3rd attempt!  I kept on getting outbid.
> 
> I saved a few dollars, I guess.  I hope I get them quickly as they are shipping from Canada.  I already know I will have to pay to get them hemmed.
> 
> I am considering a sports bra.  Does anyone have recommendations?  I am very small on top- size A/B but I have broad shoulders and chest.  Not sure which style would work best.
> 
> Thanks!



lululemon offers complimentary hemming!  take it to your nearest store, and theu'll take care of you!!


----------



## JudieH

luvhautecouture said:


> lululemon offers complimentary hemming!  take it to your nearest store, and theu'll take care of you!!




There aren't any stores near me.  I live in NJ.  At least I don't think there is a store near by!

Thank you for the tip!


----------



## luvhautecouture

JudieH said:


> There aren't any stores near me.  I live in NJ.  At least I don't think there is a store near by!
> 
> Thank you for the tip!



I know there's one near Princeton!


----------



## luvhautecouture

100 Garden State Plaza
Paramus	NJ 07652

36 Nassau Street
Princeton, NJ 08542

2 locations in NJ


----------



## JudieH

luvhautecouture, you are so sweet!  Thank you.  Those stores are a bit too far from me.  It will be easier for me to take them to my local tailor to get them hemmed.


----------



## Twynkle54

Lululemon just launched their online shopping today!

Time to shop nude ladies:

www.lululemon.com


----------



## candypants1100

hell YEAH!


----------



## googirl

Awesome!


----------



## jc0812

Awesome!  I live in their stuff.


----------



## bridurkin

Thanks!


----------



## dls80ucla

I don't understand why their stuff is so expensive.


----------



## theory26

i've never tried their stuff on, what makes it so popular?


----------



## simone72

I have tons of their stuff, the pants give you a great shape and are kind of like Nike dri-fit. I usually buy it in Motreal when I visit in the summmer, there everyone wears it, I find its fashionable and comfortable at the same time and great quality.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Awesome, I also love Lululemon!
Their stuff cost a little more, but their quality is great! I have a pair of pants I've worn for a few years now and it's still in good shape. 
I just wish they would stop discontinuing stuff constantly and make some of the old pieces available on their website! 

There first store was opened here in Vancouver and they are immensly popular here. The fit is comfortable and quite flattering to all body types, ages and they're constantly churning out new innovations, colors, patterns and designs. It's a great place to check out if you're looking for clothes to the gym or any type of sport related matter.


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I only wear lululemon..it's sad really. 
So comfy, stylish and fun.  plus i love yoga!


----------



## candypants1100

wish they had some introductory coupons


----------



## jennalat

yeah, we need this to be a deal or steal


----------



## Twynkle54

If you have a Lululemon nearby, I would check the store for occasional markdowns.  Back in January, they had like half of the store marked down to 50% off the regular prices.  I noticed that the online store selection is also limited, but still gives those who don't live nearby a Lululemon a chance to try them out! Their clothes are very high quality.


----------



## PhantaBitten




----------



## bella.girl

I love lulu! Their quality is great. Very comfy and flattering to the body.


----------



## shopper907

I LOVE Lululemon, It's seriously all I wear! Anyways, I read on their website that within 3 weeks they should have all new merchandise on the website. Keep looking!


----------



## merrygold

A new Lulu outlet has opened up in Burlington, WA.  They have terrific prices!


----------



## Minnie05

shopper907 said:


> I LOVE Lululemon, It's seriously all I wear! Anyways, I read on their website that within 3 weeks they should have all new merchandise on the website. Keep looking!



cool!!! good to hear!  I love lulu but there is no store within driving range of me.  I only get to go there when I'm visiting friends in the city.


----------



## zombiegirl

FINALLY!!!!!  I lvoe their stuff and the quality is very high (esp. for those of you who actually wear their clothes for working out in ) 
It's one of the only brands of yoga wear that actually fit my petite frame.


----------



## ellenphant

i have to chime in here as it hasn't been mentioned if you haven't bought from them.

They do hem for free - so if you buy a pair of pants, and they're too long, they'll measure and alter.

Secondly, i don't know if it's me, but i feel that they run small. I normally wear a size 2 sometimes 4 in pants, but took a size 6 there and it fits like a GLOVE.  The size chart is accurate though, so make sure you check that out. The Groove pants are their most popular and they're "known" to make your butt look really good. They are definitely higher waisted though...so, if you don't like high waisted pants and want something more of like a juicy couture fit these won't be for you. they have a couple other styles that are lower.


----------



## Twynkle54

Their capri pants fit very well for shorter women.  I'm 5'0 and fit their clothes very well and full-length pants make my legs look really long! And like ellenphant said, they do free hemming anyways.  I think their sizes for pants are slightly like European sizes.  I'm usually a size 0/25-26 in pants, and wear a size 4 in Lululemon.  I think their tops fit more true-to-size.


----------



## jc0812

ellenphant said:


> i have to chime in here as it hasn't been mentioned if you haven't bought from them.
> 
> They do hem for free - so if you buy a pair of pants, and they're too long, they'll measure and alter.
> 
> Secondly, i don't know if it's me, but i feel that they run small. I normally wear a size 2 sometimes 4 in pants, but took a size 6 there and it fits like a GLOVE. The size chart is accurate though, so make sure you check that out. The Groove pants are their most popular and they're "known" to make your butt look really good. They are definitely higher waisted though...so, if you don't like high waisted pants and want something more of like a juicy couture fit these won't be for you. they have a couple other styles that are lower.


 
I agree with the above...I usually take a 6 in their pants.  I love the Groove pants...they're my favorite.


----------



## Swanky

This thread isn't a deal or steal.  Please only post deals & steals in our DEALS & STEALS Forum.
I'll move this this time. . . .


----------



## lv-lover

That's fantastic! I have a hard time finding sizes when I go to the stores.


----------



## eliza

Just an FYI... I've been buying Lululemon for years now, and *the quality is NO WHERE NEAR what it used to be*. All my old pants were made in Canada and still look new despite tons of wear... then the label from about 2 years ago read "designed in Vancouver, made in China", and my most recent pair, which are genuine piece of garbage after only a few wears (bally, totally disgusting looking) just say plain old "made in China".

I'm sorry, but if you're going to outsource to a country where the labour is cheaper so you can make an extra buck, either keep the high standard of quality, or drop the price by at least half if you're going to start selling people garbage clothes. $98 for pants that ball up after a few wears? Hells no. I'm done with their sports wear.


----------



## Swanky

Try Lucy, they're stuff is fab!


----------



## cheroe

where can i find lululemon outlets?


----------



## bobolo

Hi 
I was wondering is it just me . 
I find there tanks are very wide in the torso, tight in the chest area  and too long . 
I am 5 11 and not overly busty? 
Is it just me has anyone ever altered one . 
Thanks


----------



## auntyhousewife

I curl in Lulu Lemon!

http://auntyhousewife.blogspot.com/2010/03/in-hack-with-lululemon.html


----------



## snowbrdgrl

omg funny. I love lulu - total addict here.


----------



## petit papillon

Auntyhousewife, that is so funny!! 

I swear by Lululemon ... more pics in my blog if you are interested.


----------



## JudieH

Wow, this is an old thread 

A lulu showroom opened up near by   My sweet, darling husband gave me a $200 gift certificate to buy something for Mother's Day  He is flabbergasted that a pair of pants cost $100


----------



## JudieH

*petit papillon*, you certainly wear lulu very well!


----------



## petit papillon

*Thanks Judie!*

Yes this is indeed an old thread, I by chance just wrote a post on my blog about workout attire and saw this thread has been bumped so I thought I'd post a picture... 

Love Lululemon!


----------



## deleckidesign

So I discovered Lululemon on my quest to find a sports bra with padding. I'm in love.

I've already bought a pair of groove pants, reverse groove shorts, astro crop, scoop tank, tri y tank, and 4 flow y bras!


----------



## JudieH

deleckidesign said:


> So I discovered Lululemon on my quest to find a sports bra with padding. I'm in love.
> 
> I've already bought a pair of groove pants, reverse groove shorts, astro crop, scoop tank, tri y tank, and 4 flow y bras!



Lucky you!  At this point, I have three pants, one long and two capri, two sports bras and one jacket. I don't like one of the sports bras so I don't wear it.  I definitely need to get more lulu attire but I do feel guilty about the price.


----------



## deleckidesign

JudieH said:


> Lucky you!  At this point, I have three pants, one long and two capri, two sports bras and one jacket. I don't like one of the sports bras so I don't wear it.  I definitely need to get more lulu attire but I do feel guilty about the price.



Oh, me too! Most of those items I bought on eBay, so that saved a little bit of money. And I've been selling clothes that I've grown out of from losing weight, so it's like a reward  Think I'm done for a while though! Godda enjoy what I got


----------



## JudieH

Deleckidesign, my gym gives 10% off retail price so I feel like I am buying the clothes on sale.  My husband gave me a gift certificate so I was able to justify my purchase.  I haven't checked ebay in a while.

I would love to work at one of their stores.


----------



## sheanabelle

omg...LOVE lulu! I never got what the big deal is when I would see women all over the city in their lululemon apparel BUT I went into the store last week and dropped WAY more $$ than I should have and now I am obsessed. It's amazing stuff...will post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## deleckidesign

DH isn't home so I had to take my own pics. Here's all I have so far, except Astro Cops which are coming in the mail! I'm addicted already 

I've spent the last year losing 35 lbs  Still working on toning up my abs  Finally feel confident in wearing Lulu!

Note the super cute Hello Kitty necklace DH bought me =-)

Flow Y & Groove Short






Flow Y & Groove Pant





Groove Pant Band





Groove Pant Back





Tri Y Tank





Deep V Tank





Deep V Tank (Pretty Peach floral - soooo pretty in person!)





Deep V Tank (Shimmery Charcoal - hard to photograph!)


----------



## deleckidesign

Don't Know Name  Convertible Straps!


----------



## JudieH

Damn Girl!  *Deleckidesign* you look AMAZING!!!!!  

I need to get more sports bras and tops.  I prefer the long tank sports bras.  Oh, I bought a pair of their running socks today.  Will try them tomorrow.


----------



## deleckidesign

JudieH said:


> Damn Girl!  *Deleckidesign* you look AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> I need to get more sports bras and tops.  I prefer the long tank sports bras.  Oh, I bought a pair of their running socks today.  Will try them tomorrow.



Thanks 

It's taken lots of hard work to get to where I'm at! Still room for improvement though  DH just tells me I'm too self critical!


----------



## JudieH

Aren't we all our worst critiques?  I am the same way.  I am reaching the point of self contentment.  

PS- you should check the lululemon website under LOOT.  They have sales there and free shipping


----------



## deleckidesign

JudieH said:


> Aren't we all our worst critiques?  I am the same way.  I am reaching the point of self contentment.
> 
> PS- you should check the lululemon website under LOOT.  They have sales there and free shipping


I know! LOVE the loot section...but I'm having trouble deciding what to buy, so I'm waiting. I guess that's better than buying everything


----------



## JudieH

deleckidesign said:


> I know! LOVE the loot section...but I'm having trouble deciding what to buy, so I'm waiting. I guess that's better than buying everything



What are you looking to buy? I find that the smaller sizes tend to go quickly, if they are even available.  I purchased my first LOOT item, the Relaxed Fit Crop II pants, last week.  They arrived yesterday.  Very cute.  I was pleased.  

My gym offers a 10% discount on lululemon clothes and they also have marked downs.  However, the women are like vultures when the put out the markdowns.    Yeah me included   I got a pair of long pants, I forget the name, for $30 off.  I have to get them hemmed.


----------



## ColdSteel

Oh man, I love lululemon so much but stuff is pricey! I have a pair of reverse groove pants and they are BY FAR my favorite workout pants. Now that I have a job I'm slowly building up my (rather neglected) athletic wardrobe. I just wish the ta-ta tamer was more comfortable. I wear a 32D and it fits well but the sides that come up under my armpits cut into me so much. I'm looking at crops and sweatshirts now... oh, I want a sweatshirt so bad!


----------



## deleckidesign

JudieH said:


> What are you looking to buy? I find that the smaller sizes tend to go quickly, if they are even available.  I purchased my first LOOT item, the Relaxed Fit Crop II pants, last week.  They arrived yesterday.  Very cute.  I was pleased.
> 
> My gym offers a 10% discount on lululemon clothes and they also have marked downs.  However, the women are like vultures when the put out the markdowns.    Yeah me included   I got a pair of long pants, I forget the name, for $30 off.  I have to get them hemmed.



Wow, great deal! $30 off is pretty good for a pair of pants.

I'd love another pair of reverse groove pants...and some actual running shorts. I ran in my reverse groove shorts yesterday and since it was really humid, they didn't wick away sweat well AT ALL.

I'd also love a couple more tanks (scoop neck or deep v's) and a running visor!

I think that'd keep me set for a looong time!


----------



## JudieH

*Deleckidesign*, I'm running my 1st 5k on July 4th.  I MUST get a pair of running shorts. I don't want tight running shorts though.  I am looking at the Groovy Run Shorts.  I may just go back to my gym tomorrow to see if they have a pair   I would also love a pair or two of the Deep V tanks that you own.  I meant to ask you what size they were.

*ColdSteel,* I hear you on the price. I have to keep myself in check.


----------



## deleckidesign

JudieH said:


> *Deleckidesign*, I'm running my 1st 5k on July 4th.  I MUST get a pair of running shorts. I don't want tight running shorts though.  I am looking at the Groovy Run Shorts.  I may just go back to my gym tomorrow to see if they have a pair   I would also love a pair or two of the Deep V tanks that you own.  I meant to ask you what size they were.
> 
> *ColdSteel,* I hear you on the price. I have to keep myself in check.



First 5K! I bet you are getting excited! I need to sign up for another race. I don't have one planned until the end of August and I'm getting antsy!

The groovy run shorts look nice...or the run speed shorts!

I wear a 6 on bottom, 4 or 6 on top. The deep v's I bought on ebay are a 6...I wouldn't want to go smaller on those...they are just right.


----------



## ColdSteel

Well, I went back today and ended up with a Ta-Ta Tamer! Maybe it's because I tried to adjust it better this time and it fit me so well! They were marked down to $29 so I got one in Senorita Pink. My next purchase (when I have money) is going to be some crops. I tried the groove crops but they were a little too long for me. The astros look good, though.


----------



## deleckidesign

New loot was uploaded to the website today and I had to scoop up some items:

Hot yogi short in coal/lavender for $39
Run:zoom knee short in coal/angel for $49
Run:speed short in black for $54 (not in loot)
Halter hoodie in potion purple for $29!!


----------



## trueshoelove2

^I almost went to the store yesterday to buy new stuff...I'm glad I waited lol!


----------



## cheburashka

I just got a bunch of stuff from Lululemon less than a week ago and today I washed it for the first time. I put it in the dryer for exactly 30 minutes on the "delicates" cycle. The fabric says machine wash and warm dry. I noticed my wunder under pants shrunk so much, I almost want to cry. I can easily tell they shrunk because not only they shrunk fit wise, but length wise as well - they used to be a bit too long and not they are almost above my ankles. 


Is this normal ? Is Lululemon stuff such poor quality that after the first wash/dry it shrinks so much ? 

I am not sure if I should take it back since I purchased it less than a week ago or try to stretch it out. :cry:


----------



## ringing_phone

I have never, ever had Lululemon shrink after drying (and I don't use the delicate cycle).  I thought all their products were supposed to be pre-shrunk and I swear I've heard the store employees tell me that stuff can be put in the dryer.  I would take the pants back to the store and ask them about it.


----------



## kookai-lola

I would take the pants back and show them. I have had issues in the past with some lulu stuff - ie colour running - and they have always given me a new product or my money back regardless of how long ago it happened. A dress I bought had the colour run so I returned it a year later and they took it back no problem... IMO they are very good at standing behind their product esp if defective....


----------



## Loganz

I don't believe the preshrunk thing on all Lulu stuff....I never dry my pants/crops from them, but do dry tees/tanks. 

I just dried a sweatshirt (because they said I could) and it shrunk...it is cotton, not luon - so I should have known better. 

My Lulu rule: don't dry it if I think it may shrink.


----------



## caliprincess

I never put any of my lululemon stuff in the dryer.  I just hang them up to dry and if they're still wrinkly, I steam them or iron in low heat.

If the sales associate or the tag says you can put them in the dryer, then bring it back and see what they can do.

Keep us posted!


----------



## cheburashka

Thanks everyone for the advice. I just got the items shrunk exchanged for the exact same things - luckily they had them all in my size. 

I'll take everyone's advice and just air dry them from now on. Thank you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

also, make sure you are washing them in cold water..  Glad you were able to exchange them - gotta love their customer service!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Also, you can't wash their stuff with any other cotton clothes.  I have to do a 'special' wash with all my lulu stuff, and then I lay it flat or hang it to dry.  Too expensive to risk!


----------



## Loganz

Those of you who have exchanged shrunk merchandise...how much time had passed since initial purchase. 

When I told the store my Lulu hoodie had shrunk she just said, "oh that's too bad"....no offer of exchange, and I was in spending more $$, yet again.


----------



## d-girl1011

Dryers shrink everything. Nothing is safe, even if the label says it is! I have never shrunk any of my mounds of lululemon clothing because I have never put them in the dryer!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Loganz said:


> Those of you who have exchanged shrunk merchandise...how much time had passed since initial purchase.
> 
> When I told the store my Lulu hoodie had shrunk she just said, "oh that's too bad"....no offer of exchange, and I was in spending more $$, yet again.


 
ask to speak to a manager.  I had something for about 2 months, that shrunk after 1st washing and took it back.  Clearly past the 14 day return window and exchanged it without issue.


----------



## linhhhuynh

eek! i hate it when things shrink


----------



## kookai-lola

Loganz said:


> Those of you who have exchanged shrunk merchandise...how much time had passed since initial purchase.
> 
> When I told the store my Lulu hoodie had shrunk she just said, "oh that's too bad"....no offer of exchange, and I was in spending more $$, yet again.


 
I took something back about nine months after getting it - the colours in a dress I had ran. They took it back no problem. Speak to a manager and see what they will do to help you out...


----------



## Loganz

Thanks ladies - I think I will try!


----------



## jewelree

So just to verify, lulu stuff shrinks often or rarely? I finally gave into all of the recommendations and got myself a pair of lulu pants this monday but haven't washed them yet.


----------



## me_love_purse

does anyone own stride jacket?  can anyone post modeling pics?


----------



## Jujuma

lanasyogamama said:


> Also, you can't wash their stuff with any other cotton clothes.  I have to do a 'special' wash with all my lulu stuff, and then I lay it flat or hang it to dry.  Too expensive to risk!


Why can't you wash with any other cotton clothes? I think I probably have in the past because I didn't know you couldn't. I don't ever put in dryer, but am curious about the cotton thing?


----------



## elle tee

Jujuma said:


> Why can't you wash with any other cotton clothes? I think I probably have in the past because I didn't know you couldn't. I don't ever put in dryer, but am curious about the cotton thing?



I think specifically you can't wash Lulu with towels, rough things, or any clothes with zippers.  I've put cotton tshirts and socks (just not terry cloth sport socks) in with my Lulu, no problem.  The reason to avoid rough things/zippers is that it might snag the fabric of your Lulu.  For towels, it's that it might cause the Lulu fabric to pill.  At least, that's what I've read on their site/their FB page.

I've never had any of my Lulu stuff shrink, and I machine wash mine on delicate cycle/tumble dry low pretty regularly.


----------



## gia6211

I wash my stuff after every use and have never had it shrink.  I think Lulu has the best quality workout clothes...they also make you feel great while working out!


----------



## Brina

I'm also thinking about getting Lululemon stuff because I want to start taking Yoga and Pilates classes and heard that they have the best clothes for that!


----------



## Brina

Does anyone have the Feel Good pant?


----------



## jellybebe

^I think that I have those. Are they skinny sweats?


----------



## luvhautecouture

i have the feel good pants and i love them


----------



## Brina

These are the feel good pants:
http://shop.lululemon.com/Feel_Good_Pant/pd/np/560/p/1408.html

Do you work out in them or are they too warm for working out?


----------



## cheburashka

Brina said:


> These are the feel good pants:
> http://shop.lululemon.com/Feel_Good_Pant/pd/np/560/p/1408.html
> 
> Do you work out in them or are they too warm for working out?


 
I don't have those pants, but I do find full length Lulu pants made out of luon too hot for* intense* works outs. Lighter works outs are ok, but if you are working out at the gym for prolonged or intense works outs and will be sweating a lot, they won't be the best option. I ran 8 miles today and then worked out for an hour doing intense cardio, so in total over 2 hours of continuous exercise and I just about died in my wonder under pants. I was sweating like a pig and luon while it's supposed to absorb sweat if I remeber correctly, does little for it.


----------



## JudieH

I agree that the longer lulu pants are thick. I have the grooves and astro long pants.  I also have groove crops and wunder under crops.  For running, I love my inspire crops.  I think that is the name! They are coming out with a lot of running gear.

They upload new stuff to their website every Thursday. There is also a section called "we made too much" where they post things on sale.

Happy shopping!


----------



## luvhautecouture

Brina said:


> These are the feel good pants:
> http://shop.lululemon.com/Feel_Good_Pant/pd/np/560/p/1408.html
> 
> Do you work out in them or are they too warm for working out?



Depends on if you want to sweat a lot or if it is cold in the room.  The warmness factor is just like any other light pair of sweats.


----------



## me_love_purse

does anyone own the everyday yoga jacket?
the does it fit large?  the reviews online are all over the board. 
the smallest size online is a 4, and I think it will be big on me if this jacket runs large.


----------



## jpgoeth

HAve any of you tried on the Tadasana Pant yet?  I bought a pair yesterday, I LOVE them.  They have a higher rise (about the same as the Groove) and fit a little slimmer in the leg.


----------



## JudieH

jpgoeth said:


> HAve any of you tried on the Tadasana Pant yet?  I bought a pair yesterday, I LOVE them.  They have a higher rise (about the same as the Groove) and fit a little slimmer in the leg.



I tried them on today and HATED them!   They fit very strange on me.  I'm 5'2", 115 pounds, curvy thighs and butt.  The sales person said that a very petite woman tried them on yesterday and they didn't look good on her either.  She doesn't expect to sell many of them.  That's great that they fit you so well.

I love my Rock Out Pants. They fit great.  I didn't even have to get them hemmed. My second favorite as the Astros.


----------



## jpgoeth

JudieH said:


> I tried them on today and HATED them!   They fit very strange on me.  I'm 5'2", 115 pounds, curvy thighs and butt.  The sales person said that a very petite woman tried them on yesterday and they didn't look good on her either.  She doesn't expect to sell many of them.  That's great that they fit you so well.
> 
> I love my Rock Out Pants. They fit great.  I didn't even have to get them hemmed. My second favorite as the Astros.



Aww to bad!  I'm 5'10" and I normally wear the groove pants in regular - they area smidge too short but I don't like the proportions of the tall grooves on me.  I tried on the astros yesterday too and they were just OK for me.  I keep wanting the rock out pants, but I just feel like the rise is a little too low for me.


----------



## me_love_purse

jpgoeth said:


> HAve any of you tried on the Tadasana Pant yet?  I bought a pair yesterday, I LOVE them.  They have a higher rise (about the same as the Groove) and fit a little slimmer in the leg.



the tadasana pants do not look appealing to me.  they look like tummy control pants to me.


----------



## JudieH

Have you guys seen the Harem pants?  Yikes!


----------



## Loganz

jpgoeth said:


> HAve any of you tried on the Tadasana Pant yet? I bought a pair yesterday, I LOVE them. They have a higher rise (about the same as the Groove) and fit a little slimmer in the leg.


 
LOVING these pants - I have two pair. I am tall and thin; normally I don't like a high rise, but, it isn't tight and I just wear my tank over the top anyway...the fit through the leg is so flattering and they are very comfortable! Plus, they are real long!


----------



## JudieH

Sounds like the pants look best on those tall and thin.


----------



## Brina

Does anyone have the Power Y Tank?


----------



## JudieH

Brina said:


> Does anyone have the Power Y Tank?



Yes I own a few


----------



## asteur

me_love_purse said:


> does anyone own the everyday yoga jacket?
> the does it fit large?  the reviews online are all over the board.
> the smallest size online is a 4, and I think it will be big on me if this jacket runs large.



I do! I actually wrote one of the reviews. Personally, I find it runs slightly large, ESPECIALLY in the midsection/hips area.  If I could size down to a 4, I would, but I ordered online and it is a huge hassle, so instead I'll just tighten the elastic waistband cords...!

I posted my measurements in my review so you can get a feel for my size based on that.


----------



## Brina

JudieH, how do these tops run sizewise? Do you have modeling pics?


----------



## JudieH

Brina said:


> JudieH, how do these tops run sizewise? Do you have modeling pics?



Ha, no I don't have any modeling pics, sorry.  I wear a size 6 which translates to a size medium in lulu.  In other brands, I wear a 2 or 4 or small.


----------



## jellybebe

Brina said:


> These are the feel good pants:
> http://shop.lululemon.com/Feel_Good_Pant/pd/np/560/p/1408.html
> 
> Do you work out in them or are they too warm for working out?



I love these sweats, but I don't wear them for working out. I don't like the feel of fabric on my legs so I only work out in shorts. They are not made of luon, they are made of cotton, so they don't wick or anything.


----------



## Brina

Judie, oh I thought size 8/10 is like medium in Lululemon! Could you post measurements of the top?


----------



## JudieH

lulu sizing can be a bit off.  I know someone with similar features and she wears a 4 on top and 6 on bottom.  I'm a 6 on top and 4 on bottom.  Your best bet is to try on a few sizes if possible.  If you order online, you can return it but you do have to pay shipping charges. Initially I wore a 4 on top but the 6 is much more comfortable for me. 

The Power Y in a 6 is about 13 inches across and 17 inches down.


----------



## nycfashionlvr

Sorry these are'nt the best pics I will post better one for my next outfit. Everything I have on is lululemon aside from the sneakers. The hoodie I am wearing is completely cute! it has a cute fit and a GREAT hood,will post better pics with it zipped up and the hoodie on later.


----------



## fresh1721

I'm not sure if this is the right thread for this, but I figured since it's for athletic apparel maybe it is?

I'm new to working out and need to buy some cute affordable workout clothes. I'm willing to drop some dough if the pieces are really worth it. Which brings me to my question...Are Lululemon workout clothes REALLY worth the price? I need someone to give me the real deal!!

All opinions and recommendations are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Odette

Depends on what kind of working out you'll be doing.  I bought some of their running shorts for a 60-mile cancer walk I did in August, and they are seriously the best things ever.  No seams, nice hidden pockets for keys/money, they don't cut your waist weirdly and make you look like you have a muffin top...I wear them now for gymnastics practice (I'm wearing a pair in my avatar).

I'm considering buying a pair of leggings and a jacket for walking/running outside.


----------



## irish_clover

I usually wear tna but have tried lululemon. 
I know people who wear the really cheap forever 21 and sirens versions of tna an lulu. 

Personally if you can afford the better quality I think you should get it. The cheaper stuff really is not that good and it makes the wearer look cheap IMO


----------



## JudieH

I love their stuff.  If you search on their site under "We Made Too Much" you will find some items on sale.


----------



## cafire

I used to balk at the price of Lululemon clothing but I have since become a convert.  The quality of the material is superb, and if you take care of it well (I don't put mine in the dryer) hardly show any wear at all.  I tend to stalk the sales rack (there is usually a small one hidden in the store somewhere, but it may take some looking) or on the website.  I also feel that their material is better at being anti-stink.  I can't seem to wear any Adidas without smelling horrific at the end of the workout.  Maybe it's the polyester.


----------



## JudieH

People tend to get obsessed with lululemon. (Yes, I am one of them).  There are blogs dedicated to the brand, FaceBook fan pages, even a FaceBook page where people buy and sell their lulu clothes.  Some people pay a ton for pre-owned and no longer available items.  Even on ebay.


----------



## Cannes

I'm so upset that I ever bought any other brand of athletic wear. the other stuff just sits in the closet because I always reach for my lululemon. The fit and quality are simply amazing. Yes, they are pricey but after a summer of working out, my items are showing little to no wear.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

truly amazing and last so long! the quality and the feel are well worth it, I have also been lucky and found quite a few pieces on sale. I even got my husband in lulu!


----------



## rawremiry

If you're really from Indy, a new Lululemon opened in BroadRipple not too long ago!   It looked like a really nice showroom/store.



fresh1721 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread for this, but I figured since it's for athletic apparel maybe it is?
> 
> I'm new to working out and need to buy some cute affordable workout clothes. I'm willing to drop some dough if the pieces are really worth it. Which brings me to my question...Are Lululemon workout clothes REALLY worth the price? I need someone to give me the real deal!!
> 
> All opinions and recommendations are welcome.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## anmldr1

their clothes are amazingly comfy and last so long!!


----------



## NoraV

I love Lululemon! I wear it for running, lifting, pilates and yoga...everything!


----------



## elle tee

I think it's worth it!  Lulu holds up really well, it's flattering, and the pieces are so thoughtfully designed- they have strategic mesh for better venting when you get hot, pockets everywhere, fun stylish details that never get in your way (unlike, say, Stella for Adidas which looks like it was designed by someone who's never worked out).  It is expensive, but it holds up so well if you follow the care instructions and hand wash or wash cold on delicate cycle and then air dry or tumble dry low.  My stuff looks new after more than a year!  Since it wears so well, you can afford to buy fewer items and just wash them more often.  I live in my Lulu and it makes working out so much more fun!


----------



## trigirl

Totally worth it.


----------



## explorer27

Yes they are worth it!

Putting on flattering gym clothes is often that extra little push needed to start a work out on some days! Also, you will look cute and presentable running errands in them pre or post-workout, which is always a plus! 

You need to check out the reverse groove pants... amazingly flattering and reversible so theoretically you can get 2 wears out of them before washing. The wunder under crops are great for the gym but I wear them out and about all the time. You will definitely get your money's worth out of these two key pieces!


----------



## fresh1721

Thanks for all the feedback guys! it's nice to know that the pieces really are worth the price. I might have to take the plunge.

@rawremiry I do live in Indy, and will definitely be checking the showroom out. Thanks!


----------



## ColdSteel

I have a couple things (reverse groove pants and the ta-ta tamer) and they're definitely better than any other workout clothes I've owned. The ta-ta tamer is the best, most comfortable sports bra I've ever owned since it comes in real bra sizes instead of small, med, and large. I'm a 32D to a DD so most sports bras are too big and loose or too small and constrict my breathing. I got my pants on sale for $79 (eep!) but they are definitely worth it. I've had them since 2008 and they've held up well. My ta-ta tamer had a rare markdown to $34 and it is fantastic. I'd much rather have a couple well-fitting and functional pieces of athletic wear than a bunch of them that sag, bag out, and don't hold up to working out.

elle tea hit the nail on the head when she said that the clothes are designed to be stylish AND functional.


----------



## PrincessD

So glad I found this thread. I picked up on yoga and was thinking of investing in some work out clothes and have been hesitant with purchasing lulu clothes because it's not cheap, but after reading through this thread, I think I'll go ahead and make a purchase =)


----------



## jshaw

Lululemon makes the best workout clothes! I do a lot of bikram and the wicking property of the luon fabric is a life saver. The clothes also keep their shape really well. I've had groove pants for years and they still fit the same. I just wish they would stop coming out with cool new colors all the time, it's hard for me to resist buying new stuff.


----------



## tvstar

We need to revive this thread with more pics


----------



## am2022

you look too cute!



nycfashionlvr said:


> Sorry these are'nt the best pics I will post better one for my next outfit. Everything I have on is lululemon aside from the sneakers. The hoodie I am wearing is completely cute! it has a cute fit and a GREAT hood,will post better pics with it zipped up and the hoodie on later.


----------



## karolinec1

Over the last two months, I've been on a Lululemon shopping bender, and have been to 6 different stores in two different countries, as well as made numerous purchases online. That being said, I made an interesting discovery about their pricing process... Has anyone else noticed that the same item can be priced differently at different Lululemon stores?

If this had happened to me once, I would have chalked it up to mispricing. However, it happened to me in 5 separate instances, to the point where I wrote to Lululemon asking if there was an error. The response was that Corporate allows each store to determine their own markdown prices in their own timeframe; so for instance, the same jacket can be marked down to $99 at one store and $79 at another store down the street.... and $89 online. Or a bag can go on sale at 50% at one store weeks before another store. The concept is to allow each store to manage their own store inventory in accordance to the local demand.

I'm all for entrepreneurship, but what irritates me is not the $10 (or whatever) difference, but that the customer gets caught in the middle. All marked down items are final sale, and their policy dictates no price adjustments, so if the customer purchase a jacket at one store and find it for a lower price the next day in another store or online, it's essentially caveat emptor!! 

Has anyone else had a similar experience with Lululemon or any other retailer?  Is it just me, or does this seem like an odd practice?


----------



## Sunshine Suz

Okay, this is going to sound weird but it has happened to me at both Target and Walmart.

At one Super Target the dishes I wanted were on sale but they only had one plate in the color combo I wanted. I went to a different Super Target and they had plenty of the plates but they were still at regular price.

At Walmart it was an oversized ceramic flower pot. A friend had bought 2 on sale. I then found 3 more on sale but needed 4. I went to a diffferent Walmart and they had none. The third Walmart had 1 or 2 in stock (I don't recall) but they were not on sale.

And I find different prices on grocery items all the time. The Walmarts are only 5-7 miles apart but the prices are not identical on non-sale items (ex: Vanilla soymilk).

I agreed OP. It is very frustrating and definitely annoying to the customer.


----------



## karolinec1

The nice thing about Walmart and Target is that they will allow you to return purchases, even if they are sale items.  So, in theory, if you purchased something then found it at the same store at a lower price, you could return the first item, even if they don't technically "price match" their own store.


----------



## AshJs3

This happens all the time at Banana Republic. I have 2 near me and their markdown prices are always different or some things are marked down at one and not the other. At least there you can buy and return though. 

I've only ever bought Lululemon online so I'm not sure what their stores are like. They do have a right to do it however they want though. Unfortunately all you can do is complain and then if it doesn't change, vote with your wallet and don't buy from them.


----------



## Jujuma

There was an article recently in either the WSJ or NYT on Lululemon and it is one bizarre company with even more bizarre people running it. I'll try to post link but if not try and goggle it, good read and real insight onto company. If I wasn't so addicted I wouldn't shop there anymore!


----------



## trigirl

Jujuma said:


> There was an article recently in either the WSJ or NYT on Lululemon and it is one bizarre company with even more bizarre people running it. I'll try to post link but if not try and goggle it, good read and real insight onto company. If I wasn't so addicted I wouldn't shop there anymore!




I read some things lately that don't paint the company in a good light.  I can't remember where I read it  but they have some wonky practices, for sure.


----------



## Jujuma

trigirl said:
			
		

> I read some things lately that don't paint the company in a good light.  I can't remember where I read it  but they have some wonky practices, for sure.



Probably the same article, they justify using child labor in foreign countries and pretty much make fun of the type of person they look to hire to be their employees.


----------



## karolinec1

Is this the one you're referring to?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/stewart-j-lawrence/when-yogis-kill-the-grisl_b_1077457.html


----------



## karolinec1

OMG, totally off the original topic, but your reference got me on a research jag, and the articles I found are eye-opening!  The word "cult" is mentioned time and time again - which might explain your comment about "bizarre people"!

http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/134/om-my.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/26/magazine/26FOB-consumed-t.html?_r=1&emc=tnt&tntemail1=y

http://nymag.com/shopping/features/58082/

Back on topic, looks like random "chase-the-price-yourself" pricing strategy isn't as uncommon as I thought.  Just the no return policy/no price adjustment policy ensures that once the money is spent at Lulu, it stays at Lulu, and too bad for you!!  

The greatest irony is that in an article in the Wall Street Journal, it says, "In keeping with the peace-and-love ethos of yoga, Lululemon publicly describes its primary purpose as promoting good health and well-being rather than making profit. "


----------



## Cait

Jujuma said:


> There was an article recently in either the WSJ or NYT on Lululemon and it is one bizarre company with even more bizarre people running it. I'll try to post link but if not try and goggle it, good read and real insight onto company. If I wasn't so addicted I wouldn't shop there anymore!


 
The Toronto Star (I think...) here did an article too; the corp put even Mike Jeffries at A&F to shame.


----------



## AEGIS

i've always found everything at that store to be extremely overpriced so i've never noticed it THERE but i have noticed this at other stores. i typically keep a mental tab of sale prices at different stores....kinda psychotic but it works


----------



## chloe speaks

as a practictioner of yoga for over 12 years, I rarely buy this brand. I feel that everything IS overpriced and it's only just comparable quality-wise with other brands of merchandise.

I mean, they sell lululemon hair ties and the like. no different than the GAP. how is that 'yogic' or even 'athletic'. there is such a HUGE margin on those kinds of spur of the moment purchases at ring up time. of course, they are out to get our money!

re: the article at Huffington Post, I think like alot of articles like this, some of it is overblown and some of it is right on the money. like everyone knows Lulu doesn't hire yogis/yoginis for employees so it's just inaccurate to describe it like that. I also knew they were basically capitalizing on the yoga movement, but i didn't realize how far that corporate doublespeak went! i remember being doubtful about the benefits of the seaweed clothes, but that is just  that there isn't even any seaweed at all.


----------



## Jujuma

But the pants are so flattering to your legs and butt, no fair. That's kinda priceless.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I purchase a lot of lulu items and yes, most of them are overpriced.  But as someone who is crazy tall, they are one of the few brands that offers lengths that work for me.  I've worn many brands before and I do like the way they fit (some of their items, some I can't stand).  I think many are very flattering and stylish too.  The pricing is very annoying, especially since they have been increasing the prices recently (heck, the crb tanks are going up AGAIN), but it's simple supply and demand.  They release a limited supply so demand stays very high (which is very annoying because ebayers benefit).  But by doing this, they've been able to get away with high prices.  Im pretty sure their CEO just stepped down so maybe some things will change, but it will probably take some time.  Either way, lulu fans are like a cult (there are SO many blogs, Facebook groups, fan sites etc) and as long as it stays that way I doubt they will change their policies/practices.


----------



## Brina

Girls, I need help! What is the difference between the Stride jacket and the brushed Stride jacket? What does "brushed" mean? 

And does anyone know if they restock on the Stride jacket in Black on the lululemon website? It's currently only available in size 2! 

And how is sizing in this jacket?

Thank you!!


----------



## terps08

^ I don't have the jacket, but I have to say, I love lululemon!


----------



## kbnkch

Brina said:


> Girls, I need help! What is the difference between the Stride jacket and the brushed Stride jacket? What does "brushed" mean?
> 
> And does anyone know if they restock on the Stride jacket in Black on the lululemon website? It's currently only available in size 2!
> 
> And how is sizing in this jacket?
> 
> Thank you!!



Inside of Brushed Stride jacket is brushed so that it is a bid warmer than regular ones. I don't really notice the warmth difference, thought. Right now the brushed black one in on sale on their US site!! I got one just now.

It fits bigger than other lululemon things, IMO. If you would like a tight fit jacket, I would go size down.


----------



## cokezero

I LOVE Lululemon! I have four items by them - Tank, leggings, yoga mat and yes, drink bottle. they are great!


----------



## kissmyace108

Their clothes are FANTASTIC! I used to be anti-lulu thinking that it was overpriced clothing with good marketing, but I am now obsessed! I love their stuff, and never use my other workout clothes anymore


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i was anti-Lulu like many here and then i wasted good money on cheaper products elsewhere...even my $60 Nike and Under Amour stuff and i have to say...i WILL be saving up for Lululemon now! i totally get why it's so expensive. i mean, i don't work out (yet) more than 3 days a week anyhow, but i NEED a complete outfit!!

i have a lot of Hard Tail and So Low stuff (mostly on sale) and the cotton just doesn't cut it. pants start to sag, colors fade, etc. 

when i lose my first 15 lbs, i am going to treat myself to Wunder Under capris, Boogie shorts, a sports bra (i want the Free to Be-so cute, but with my 34DDD, i will prob need TaTa Tamer), a tank, and a jacket!


----------



## ginamae

I love the jackets!! They are the best for running and last forever..my only gripe is the return policy is pretty strict..14 days only...I have to drive a bit to get to my store so the policy sucks for me


----------



## Brina

The jacket is sold Out on their website, do they always restock on this jacket? Would you buy the classic stride jacket or brushed stride?


----------



## JudieH

Brina said:


> The jacket is sold Out on their website, do they always restock on this jacket? Would you buy the classic stride jacket or brushed stride?



If something sells out in stores or online, they rarely restore stock.  That's why you can find many lulu items for well over retail on ebay.

Re: Stride jacket, I'm 5'2" and the Stride is too long for me.  I like the Define jacket. It's more fitted and a lot shorter which works for my body type.  Can you go to a store and see for yourself?


----------



## juicy_girl

Totally worth the price! My first pair of lulu lemon groove pants still look great and i've had them for 8 years!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

I love their hoodies/jackets. At first I was like WTH why is this crap so expensive but I really like the material.  It's great for working out and I wear it to run errands too.  My DH is obsessed with them more than me.  He is a workout nut and he swears by their products.


----------



## Brina

I thought the Stride jacket is like an all-time favorite by lululemon, but when they don't restock on them I have to check ebay!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone have the Studio Crop ($88)? Looking for something I can change into after my spinning classes, but that still looks sporty.


----------



## PrincessBailey

I like their hoodies. I only have one in dark pink.


----------



## KayuuKathey

lol Lululemon is like workout gucci xD  Their pants are amazing, especially the run zip crop.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Brina said:


> I thought the Stride jacket is like an all-time favorite by lululemon, but when they don't restock on them I have to check ebay!



I'm obsessed with the Stride and In Stride jackets.  I have way too many to admit to.  But they are very versatile, great for cool bike rides/runs and cute enough to wear with jeans etc.  If the one you want is sold out check ebay or if you are on Facebook, look up some of the LuLu exchange groups.  There are several (I'm telling you, this brand is like a freaking cult).  Groups like these offer a place for chicks to sell what they can't return anymore or don't want anymore to others who are looking for it--plus most of them don't sell over retail (unlike ebay).


----------



## Brina

I want the all black one! Do you think they will restock on them? I can't try them on because we don't have lululemon here, I'm usually a size S in tops. Do you think size 6 will fit me in this jacket?

I don't have Facebook but thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I tried on the Studio Crop and a bunch of the other crops, and I left with nothing...

...they felt like gloves when I put them on, but they made my thighs look enormous (I would say they are a bit muscular, but they never actually look that way in anything else I wear).

Maybe my head was in a weird place that day, because the reviews are so great!


----------



## JudieH

GingerSnap527 said:


> I tried on the Studio Crop and a bunch of the other crops, and I left with nothing...
> 
> ...they felt like gloves when I put them on, but they made my thighs look enormous (I would say they are a bit muscular, but they never actually look that way in anything else I wear).
> 
> Maybe my head was in a weird place that day, because the reviews are so great!



Maybe you needed to size down?  I stay true to size with mine but I know many get a size smaller.  Studio Pants are in my top 5 lulu items that I love.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Tried on 4s (and I'm normally a 2-4).

There weren't any 2s that I could see, but I don't think I would have been able to pull off a 2.

I really wanted something like the Studio Crop, so I could change into after spin classes. I'm bummed it didn't look so great on me (being 5 feet tall doesn't help either!).


----------



## JudieH

*GingerSnap527*, I'm sorry to hear that.  Did you try on the pants?  You can cinch the pants and make them shorter.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Brina said:


> I want the all black one! Do you think they will restock on them? I can't try them on because we don't have lululemon here, I'm usually a size S in tops. Do you think size 6 will fit me in this jacket?
> 
> I don't have Facebook but thanks for the suggestion!!



Which all black one?  

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...65&skuId=3427490&catId=women-we-made-too-much
This one is in the clearance section and looks like it is in stock (at least on the US side)

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...skuId=3427506&catId=women-jackets-and-hoodies
This one is not on sale and only has a 2 in stock--it's very similar to the clearance one except it's not "brushed" (so the clearance one will be a little warmer--I barely notice a difference on my brushed ones)

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...skuId=3438239&catId=women-jackets-and-hoodies
This is an "In Stride" and is in stock.  The only difference is that it doesn't have a hood.  Some people like it better because since it doesn't have a hood it is less bulky and good for layering.  I have Strides and In Strides and love both!

I hope that helps!  The only thing to know, is that you can't return the clearance one (the others you would be able to mail back if you didn't like them).  As for sizing, maybe try a 4 or 6?  I'm a small/xs in tops and wear a 4 in the strides, but I like a tighter fit (I never wear them over anything bulky so I don't need them loose).  If you are busty then I'd jump up to a 6.


----------



## emcosmo1639

GingerSnap527 said:


> Tried on 4s (and I'm normally a 2-4).
> 
> There weren't any 2s that I could see, but I don't think I would have been able to pull off a 2.
> 
> I really wanted something like the Studio Crop, so I could change into after spin classes. I'm bummed it didn't look so great on me (being 5 feet tall doesn't help either!).



Lulu will hem anything for free.  I think they will even hem and keep the drawstring etc in the hems too.  As for their sizing, it's so weird.  I know a lot of people complain about how they are x size in clothes, why aren't they x size in lulu and instead are y or z.  Also it varies by item or top/bottom.  I'll go anywhere from a 2-8 depending on the item!


----------



## xoxoCat

I have a few items from Lululemon. In my opinion, unless you regularly do heavy workouts, I don't see the point of paying 80-100 dollars for workout clothes. I can get yoga pants made of the same material for 15 at Walmart, and they typically last for a while. I fell for a trend, and I regret it.


----------



## emcosmo1639

xoxoCat said:


> I have a few items from Lululemon. In my opinion, unless you regularly do heavy workouts, I don't see the point of paying 80-100 dollars for workout clothes. I can get yoga pants made of the same material for 15 at Walmart, and they typically last for a while. I fell for a trend, and I regret it.



I can see that.  I agree that it's overpriced, but I love how cute most of it is.  I don't workout much, but I do wear a lot of "lounging around" style clothes and lulu is great for that.  They have so many different colors and patterns of yoga pants and I'm in love with their sweats (the Stills and Lulu II Pants are GREAT).  I guess for me it is worth the price since I practically live in the stuff.  But I could see where if you don't wear workout gear much it wouldn't be worth the prices.


----------



## Brina

Thank you so much for your help, emcosmo! Don't you think a 4 might be too tight? I'm not very busty though and I wouldn't need the jacket too loose. Could you write down your jacket's measurements? 
Also love the in stride jacket in that blue color, but it's already out of stock in my
Size.


----------



## xoxo1858

So glad I found this thread. I never spend much on workout clothes but I decided to buy the Wunder Under capris. I have had then for two months and they are a mess. I followed the washing instructions completely and they are full of bally faded mess. I brought them back to the store and they said that's normal wear and tear. I thought they are supposed to last for years. Any suggestions of what I should do I am upset I spent so much $ and they don't even last.


----------



## JudieH

xoxo1858 said:


> So glad I found this thread. I never spend much on workout clothes but I decided to buy the Wunder Under capris. I have had then for two months and they are a mess. I followed the washing instructions completely and they are full of bally faded mess. I brought them back to the store and they said that's normal wear and tear. I thought they are supposed to last for years. Any suggestions of what I should do I am upset I spent so much $ and they don't even last.



That's horrible.  I don't know what the care instructions say, but I do baby my lulu clothes.  So far, so good. I've had some of my items for a few years.

In the past, I would wash all my lulu together.  After a while, I tired of doing this, so I tend to just wash my lulu with all my regular clothes but be sure not to wash with towels or anything that may lint the fabric.  I always let air dry.

I would call the GEC or do a live chat.  Maybe they can allow you to return these or offer you a gift card???


----------



## Jujuma

xoxo1858 said:
			
		

> So glad I found this thread. I never spend much on workout clothes but I decided to buy the Wunder Under capris. I have had then for two months and they are a mess. I followed the washing instructions completely and they are full of bally faded mess. I brought them back to the store and they said that's normal wear and tear. I thought they are supposed to last for years. Any suggestions of what I should do I am upset I spent so much $ and they don't even last.



I am shocked. I wear a lot of lulu and have had some pants for years and while I can tell the new from the old I doubt anyone else could. Wonder unders are my fav and I get them soaked with sweat regularly at hot yoga, I wash them (right when I get home) with my other clothes in cold water and hang dry. I would def call customer service and tell them what you were told at the store. It is a strange company but I would think at their prices they should have good customer service. One thing, make sure you buy the right size, I was between sizes on a top once and went down, never the way to go, I did feel this top did not last as long.


----------



## Brina

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Which all black one?
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-we-made-too-much/Stride-Jacket-Brushed-MD?cc=9965&skuId=3427490&catId=women-we-made-too-much
> This one is in the clearance section and looks like it is in stock (at least on the US side)
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-jackets-and-hoodies/Stride-Jacket-31100?cc=9527&skuId=3427506&catId=women-jackets-and-hoodies
> This one is not on sale and only has a 2 in stock--it's very similar to the clearance one except it's not "brushed" (so the clearance one will be a little warmer--I barely notice a difference on my brushed ones)
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-jackets-and-hoodies/In-Stride-Jacket-33020?cc=4246&skuId=3438239&catId=women-jackets-and-hoodies
> This is an "In Stride" and is in stock.  The only difference is that it doesn't have a hood.  Some people like it better because since it doesn't have a hood it is less bulky and good for layering.  I have Strides and In Strides and love both!
> 
> I hope that helps!  The only thing to know, is that you can't return the clearance one (the others you would be able to mail back if you didn't like them).  As for sizing, maybe try a 4 or 6?  I'm a small/xs in tops and wear a 4 in the strides, but I like a tighter fit (I never wear them over anything bulky so I don't need them loose).  If you are busty then I'd jump up to a 6.



Now I can't decide if I should get the hooded one or the in stride jacket  I want that jacket mainly for runs outside.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Brina said:


> Now I can't decide if I should get the hooded one or the in stride jacket  I want that jacket mainly for runs outside.



I love both!  The Stride is nice because of the hood (I like it for chilly bike rides), but the hood can get a little annoying when it's bouncing around etc.  The In Stride fits the same and looks the same, just without the hood.  I probably wear mine based on the colors I like the most, but if I had every color in Stride and In Stride I would probably go towards the In Stride more since I hardly ever wear the hood.  But I also wear them for casual wear and live in a warm climate so my needs may be different.


----------



## Brina

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> I love both!  The Stride is nice because of the hood (I like it for chilly bike rides), but the hood can get a little annoying when it's bouncing around etc.  The In Stride fits the same and looks the same, just without the hood.  I probably wear mine based on the colors I like the most, but if I had every color in Stride and In Stride I would probably go towards the In Stride more since I hardly ever wear the hood.  But I also wear them for casual wear and live in a warm climate so my needs may be different.



Thank you so much for your help, emcosmo! Don't you think a 4 might be too tight? I'm not very busty though and I wouldn't need the jacket too loose. Could you write down your jacket's measurements? 
And is it true that the stride/in stride jackets are very long? I heard many people  prefer the define jacket because of this. 
It's too bad that I can't try them on!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Brina said:


> Thank you so much for your help, emcosmo! Don't you think a 4 might be too tight? I'm not very busty though and I wouldn't need the jacket too loose. Could you write down your jacket's measurements?
> And is it true that the stride/in stride jackets are very long? I heard many people  prefer the define jacket because of this.
> It's too bad that I can't try them on!!



I don't have a measuring tape but let me see if I can find some thread and a ruler.  I usually wear an xs/s and am a 32b, about 26 waist and 34/35 hips.  The 4 stride fits perfectly for me.  I can fit a tee or long sleeve under it, but nothing bulkier.  I'm really tall so the length has never been a problem for me, but if you are short you may prefer the define.  I personally don't like the define because it is much tighter (I have to size up to a 6 in it and it's still snug) and it is short on me (it barely hits the top of my jeans/pants).  

http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/

Check her blog out...you may have to go through a few pages to see pics of the defines vs strides, but you should get a better feel for how they fit and you'll see them on different figures.  In the meantime I'll try and get a measurement on mine, but hopefully this gave you a better idea.


----------



## Needanotherbag

How have I not ever seen this thread???!!!  I'm a Lulu addict for sure...I wear it for working out, running into town for errands, going to Physical therapy.  My Tata tamer is the absolute BEST sports bra for riding my horse.  Keeps everything from moving and gives a GREAT shape under my show coat!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Needanotherbag said:


> How have I not ever seen this thread???!!!  I'm a Lulu addict for sure...I wear it for working out, running into town for errands, going to Physical therapy.  My Tata tamer is the absolute BEST sports bra for riding my horse.  Keeps everything from moving and gives a GREAT shape under my show coat!



I think I am the only person that doesn't like the TaTa Tamer...maybe it's because my girls are small and don't fill it out??  I personally LOVE the Cross My Heart Bra...it adds shape and doesn't make me look like I'm flat as a board!


----------



## sirensrise

Love lululemom, but after reading about the company on this site regarding how crazy it is,  I want some alternatives. any other yoga clothing recommendations?


----------



## meganfm

I have one Lulu top which I love because I'm tall and it's very hard to find yoga tops that are long enough to keep me covered even when stretching and moving around at the gym.  But I bought a pair of great capris that are the same material from another store that cost less than the top!


----------



## Brina

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> I don't have a measuring tape but let me see if I can find some thread and a ruler.  I usually wear an xs/s and am a 32b, about 26 waist and 34/35 hips.  The 4 stride fits perfectly for me.  I can fit a tee or long sleeve under it, but nothing bulkier.  I'm really tall so the length has never been a problem for me, but if you are short you may prefer the define.  I personally don't like the define because it is much tighter (I have to size up to a 6 in it and it's still snug) and it is short on me (it barely hits the top of my jeans/pants).
> 
> http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/
> 
> Check her blog out...you may have to go through a few pages to see pics of the defines vs strides, but you should get a better feel for how they fit and you'll see them on different figures.  In the meantime I'll try and get a measurement on mine, but hopefully this gave you a better idea.



Thank you so much for the blog link, I'll definitely check that page! When you find your measurement tape, let me know!


----------



## rhogiela

Anyone know what the Facebook page is for people looking to buy/sell/trade lululemon items?  Thanks!


----------



## emcosmo1639

rhogiela said:


> Anyone know what the Facebook page is for people looking to buy/sell/trade lululemon items?  Thanks!



There are a few--

This Just In 
LuLubirds (not for selling, just getting info etc about lulu)
LuLubird Swap And Shop
LuLulemon Exchange
Lululemon Trading Post

I am embarrassed to admit that I am in all but the first :shame:  This Just In is too big.  Lulubirds Swap& Shop is probably the most trustworthy, but I recommend paying as goods via paypal for any item (most people will ask you to pay the fees, but it's worth it)  It is rare to hear of a scammer, but one of the other groups was recently closed because the woman heading it up was scamming everyone.  So buyer beware.  Like I said...Lulu is a cult


----------



## rhogiela

Thanks so much!!!!



emcosmo1639 said:


> There are a few--
> 
> This Just In
> LuLubirds (not for selling, just getting info etc about lulu)
> LuLubird Swap And Shop
> LuLulemon Exchange
> Lululemon Trading Post
> 
> I am embarrassed to admit that I am in all but the first :shame:  This Just In is too big.  Lulubirds Swap& Shop is probably the most trustworthy, but I recommend paying as goods via paypal for any item (most people will ask you to pay the fees, but it's worth it)  It is rare to hear of a scammer, but one of the other groups was recently closed because the woman heading it up was scamming everyone.  So buyer beware.  Like I said...Lulu is a cult


----------



## Pinkalicious

I just got this one lululemon jacket..it looks like the scuba hoodie but it doesn't have the hood. I love it and I wish I got it in a different color now instead of boring black!


----------



## arnott

Just ordered the black Define jacket.    Anyone else have this?


----------



## kbnkch

Run:Essential jacket in action.


----------



## kbnkch

Stride jacket & Groove pants


----------



## arnott

kbnkch said:


> Stride jacket & Groove pants



Love the colour of the stride jacket!  I don't see it on the website.


----------



## kbnkch

arnott said:


> Love the colour of the stride jacket!  I don't see it on the website.



I bought it a year+ ago. It is sold out.


----------



## kbnkch

Define jacket & Groove pants.


----------



## Brina

I think I'll order my first lululemon jacket soon  unfortunately, the brushed stride jacket is out of stock in my size. 
Are there fakes on eBay?


----------



## mundodabolsa

I buy lululemon like it's water.  I cannot walk into the store without spending several hundred $$.  it's bad.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Brina said:


> I think I'll order my first lululemon jacket soon  unfortunately, the brushed stride jacket is out of stock in my size.
> Are there fakes on eBay?



From what I've heard, there are.  I have no idea how to tell the difference, but people will post on one of the Facebook groups some pics of auctions they see that are fake.  



mundodabolsa said:


> I buy lululemon like it's water.  I cannot walk into the store without spending several hundred $$.  it's bad.



Me too.  SO knows what the bags and their fedex packages look like now.  Every time I come home with one he just shakes his head and laughs.


----------



## Lyn2005

Hi, my name is Lyn, and I'm a Lululemon addict......it started when my sister was hired by them, now she's left it and I'm going through discounted Lulu withdrawal...


----------



## mishybelle

Does anyone have the reversible wunder under crops? I got mine in the mail today and noticed they fit more snug than the regular wunders... Is it just me or what?


----------



## mundodabolsa

emcosmo1639 said:


> Me too.  SO knows what the bags and their fedex packages look like now.  Every time I come home with one he just shakes his head and laughs.



I have two boutiques within walking distance of my house, a third close to my office, and I still find myself placing an online order at least once a week.  and then I pay for fast shipping because their free shipping takes too long and I get inpatient. 

it's seriously a problem. 

and keep in mind that I don't own a single pair of lulu pants.  if one day I fall in love with the bottoms it's just going to be a disaster.


----------



## Swanky

My GF wears 2 cute hoodies that have rainbow stitching.  One is a grey/grey stripe w/ rainbow the other is a white w/ rainbow.  Is this too vague to help me figure out what they're called?  She said she got them a year+ ago.


----------



## JudieH

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My GF wears 2 cute hoodies that have rainbow stitching.  One is a grey/grey stripe w/ rainbow the other is a white w/ rainbow.  Is this too vague to help me figure out what they're called?  She said she got them a year+ ago.



Maybe a Define? http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...skuId=3437344&catId=women-jackets-and-hoodies

Or a Stride: http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...skuId=3427509&catId=women-jackets-and-hoodies

The thing about lululemon is that they release new items every week. When something is sold out, chances are you will have to resort to ebay to find it. There are boards on Facebook as others have mentioned where you can hunt for items that were released in the past.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My GF wears 2 cute hoodies that have rainbow stitching.  One is a grey/grey stripe w/ rainbow the other is a white w/ rainbow.  Is this too vague to help me figure out what they're called?  She said she got them a year+ ago.



what she said: 



JudieH said:


> The thing about lululemon is that they release new items every week. When something is sold out, chances are you will have to resort to ebay to find it. There are boards on Facebook as others have mentioned where you can hunt for items that were released in the past.



they change over their inventory sooo much that it's nearly impossible to find something that someone got a year ago.  if it's one of their basic jacket models you might be in luck but you'll pretty much never find the same color combination again in the store. especially if the color or details are something fun and not basic. 

it's annoying as hell but also makes people like me spend like crazy there.  there is one tank of theirs that at last count I have 24 of.  I have zero need for more but since every week there is another new amazing color or print released, I just have to have it.


----------



## JudieH

mundodabolsa said:


> what she said:
> 
> it's annoying as hell but also makes people like me spend like crazy there.  there is one tank of theirs that at last count I have 24 of.  I have zero need for more but since every week there is another new amazing color or print released, I just have to have it.



Which tank?  Crbs?


----------



## mundodabolsa

JudieH said:


> Which tank?  Crbs?



of course 

the worse part is I buy them in 3 different sizes, depending on the color and fabric and to have ones for bloated tummy days and ones for regular days, and so forth.  the person ringing me up always feels the need to point it out, just to make sure I'm aware that they are different sizes. and I'm like trust me, it's very much thought out.


----------



## JudieH

mundodabolsa said:


> of course
> 
> the worse part is I buy them in 3 different sizes, depending on the color and fabric and to have ones for bloated tummy days and ones for regular days, and so forth.  the person ringing me up always feels the need to point it out, just to make sure I'm aware that they are different sizes. and I'm like trust me, it's very much thought out.



That's hysterical  But I can relate! I love CRBs too.


----------



## mundodabolsa

JudieH said:


> That's hysterical  But I can relate! I love CRBs too.



I'm sure they think I'm a total nut at the store. I can't tell you the number of times I turned down a bag and told them I'll just stuff the purchases in my purse because I'm actually "running an errand" for work and don't want to walk back in with a lulu bag... the fact that the store is next door to a staples is very convenient


----------



## JudieH

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm sure they think I'm a total nut at the store. I can't tell you the number of times I turned down a bag and told them I'll just stuff the purchases in my purse because I'm actually "running an errand" for work and don't want to walk back in with a lulu bag... the fact that the store is next door to a staples is very convenient



I have so many freaking lulu bags! I don't know what to do with them.  

Wait, what store do you go??  There's a Staples next to my store too!


----------



## mundodabolsa

JudieH said:


> I have so many freaking lulu bags! I don't know what to do with them.
> 
> Wait, what store do you go??  There's a Staples next to my store too!




this one in particular is union square.  they're always trying to get me to join the running groups and I'm like, give it up, I don't live down here, it's not going to happen.


----------



## JudieH

mundodabolsa said:


> this one in particular is union square.  they're always trying to get me to join the running groups and I'm like, give it up, I don't live down here, it's not going to happen.



I go to a store in NJ and it's also right next to a Staples.  I'm going to be at the Union Square store tomorrow.


----------



## cokezero

eliza said:


> Just an FYI... I've been buying Lululemon for years now, and *the quality is NO WHERE NEAR what it used to be*. All my old pants were made in Canada and still look new despite tons of wear... then the label from about 2 years ago read "designed in Vancouver, made in China", and my most recent pair, which are genuine piece of garbage after only a few wears (bally, totally disgusting looking) just say plain old "made in China".
> 
> I'm sorry, but if you're going to outsource to a country where the labour is cheaper so you can make an extra buck, either keep the high standard of quality, or drop the price by at least half if you're going to start selling people garbage clothes. $98 for pants that ball up after a few wears? Hells no. I'm done with their sports wear.



I'm curious as to why you (and many others) assume that cheap labour means cheap quality clothing. Maybe Lululemon has gone downhill since outsourcing to China, but it's the overall concept of cheap labour equalling to 'bad' quality that I don't understand.


----------



## emcosmo1639

cokezero said:


> I'm curious as to why you (and many others) assume that cheap labour means cheap quality clothing. Maybe Lululemon has gone downhill since outsourcing to China, but it's the overall concept of cheap labour equalling to 'bad' quality that I don't understand.



I haven't shopped at Lulu as long as some people have, but the longtime customers will be able to vouch I'm sure.  Their quality truly has gone down (even in the time I've shopped there).  I don't know if it has to do where they produce the items or if it's just the materials they use but they have had so many issues.  Pilling is a big one and while I've been fairly lucky, i have had it happen to two tops (one on the very first time I wore it).  They've also had ridiculous problems with bleeding.  They had a pink color, a pinkish/orange color, some blues...I could go one forever, but basically these colors would bleed when people sweat or washed them.  I've read stories about headbands bleeding on girls blonde hi lites, tops bleeding on peoples sheets...ridic!

Clearly it hasn't stopped people from shopping there because like I said, they have a cult following.


----------



## cokezero

emcosmo1639 said:


> I haven't shopped at Lulu as long as some people have, but the longtime customers will be able to vouch I'm sure.  Their quality truly has gone down (even in the time I've shopped there).  I don't know if it has to do where they produce the items or if it's just the materials they use but they have had so many issues.  Pilling is a big one and while I've been fairly lucky, i have had it happen to two tops (one on the very first time I wore it).  They've also had ridiculous problems with bleeding.  They had a pink color, a pinkish/orange color, some blues...I could go one forever, but basically these colors would bleed when people sweat or washed them.  I've read stories about headbands bleeding on girls blonde hi lites, tops bleeding on peoples sheets...ridic!
> 
> Clearly it hasn't stopped people from shopping there because like I said, they have a cult following.



Thank you for your reply but that was not what my question asked. 
My question is why do people say that cheap labour means cheap/bad quality? Maybe that's a question I should post in a different thread or search on google...


----------



## emcosmo1639

cokezero said:


> Thank you for your reply but that was not what my question asked.
> My question is why do people say that cheap labour means cheap/bad quality? Maybe that's a question I should post in a different thread or search on google...



I thought you meant in reference to Lulu.  Yea, you'd probably be better off asking that in a separate thread.  I don't always think that.  As a society we always connect more expensive to better quality and it's definitely not true.  Since other countries have been associated with lower costs I'm guessing that has some connections in people's minds with a reduction in quality perhaps.

But I guess now you know some info about lulu's declining quality!


----------



## Jujuma

Wow, I think the bad press has gotten to Lulu. Yesterday I was out walking and had my Lulu sweatshirt on, I've had it for awhile, I went to put hood up and it wouldn't stay on cuz somewhere along the way the string had come out. Honestly I don't wear the hood that often so I have no idea what happened to the string. I stopped into the store, it was on my route, to see if they had an extra string. They exchanged it on the spot! For one that was more expensive! I was floored, and happy. I have a brand new $130 sweat shirt. I thought the $99 was al lot, I can't believe the new ones are over 100. Mine has a pattern on it which they charge extra for. A little crazy, but really they couldn't have been nicer. Manager looked at my sweat shirt and said "pick a new one".  I tried not to squeal with delight.


----------



## commet

Jujuma said:


> Wow, I think the bad press has gotten to Lulu. Yesterday I was out walking and had my Lulu sweatshirt on, I've had it for awhile, I went to put hood up and it wouldn't stay on cuz somewhere along the way the string had come out. Honestly I don't wear the hood that often so I have no idea what happened to the string. I stopped into the store, it was on my route, to see if they had an extra string. They exchanged it on the spot! For one that was more expensive! I was floored, and happy. I have a brand new $130 sweat shirt. I thought the $99 was al lot, I can't believe the new ones are over 100. Mine has a pattern on it which they charge extra for. A little crazy, but really they couldn't have been nicer. Manager looked at my sweat shirt and said "pick a new one".  I tried not to squeal with delight.



Wow you got a new sweat shirt on the spot. Good for you!


----------



## darkangel07760

FINALLY bought my first ever Lululemon.  I bought a scuba hoodie... Hands down the best hoodie I have ever owned.  I flinched a bit at the price; even though I am used to shelling out $$$ for jewelry, I always had this issue with spending lots on clothes... However, this hoodie is quality.  
What is everyone's suggestion for washing?  Cold water, low temp dry?


----------



## emcosmo1639

darkangel07760 said:


> FINALLY bought my first ever Lululemon.  I bought a scuba hoodie... Hands down the best hoodie I have ever owned.  I flinched a bit at the price; even though I am used to shelling out $$$ for jewelry, I always had this issue with spending lots on clothes... However, this hoodie is quality.
> What is everyone's suggestion for washing?  Cold water, low temp dry?



I always wash my lulu on the hand wash cycle (cool water) or you could probably do the gentle cycle too.  My jackets are also always zipped up when washed so the zippers don't knock into other stuff.  Then air dry (I wouldn't recommend using the dryer).  Don't wash it with any towels or anything that is too different of material.  I know it is silly to be so careful with workout clothing, but it will help extend the life of your items.


----------



## PrincessBailey

Lululemon  is really mainstream where I live (edmonton). I own one Lulu hoodie... it is super annoying to move around in with that HUGE hood & stiff body.


----------



## arireyes

I just got back from lulu. Bought studio pants in navy. I have them in dark gray and wear them constantly. I also have a couple scuba hoodies and they are totally worth every penny. They are warm and soft and hold up forever.


----------



## darkangel07760

emcosmo1639 said:


> I always wash my lulu on the hand wash cycle (cool water) or you could probably do the gentle cycle too.  My jackets are also always zipped up when washed so the zippers don't knock into other stuff.  Then air dry (I wouldn't recommend using the dryer).  Don't wash it with any towels or anything that is too different of material.  I know it is silly to be so careful with workout clothing, but it will help extend the life of your items.



Thank you! I washed it on cold (though I forgot to zip it closed) and then I hung it to dry last night. I can't wait to put it back on! 
Can you recommend a lululemon workout pant that hides cellulite? I have quite a bit and I need a pant that kinda sucks it in, so to speak.


----------



## mundodabolsa

emcosmo1639 said:


> I always wash my lulu on the hand wash cycle (cool water) or you could probably do the gentle cycle too.  My jackets are also always zipped up when washed so the zippers don't knock into other stuff.  Then air dry (I wouldn't recommend using the dryer).  Don't wash it with any towels or anything that is too different of material.  I know it is silly to be so careful with workout clothing, but it will help extend the life of your items.



is there a detergent you particularly like?  I've been on a mission to find one that keeps my lulu tops as soft as they are before the first wash... they never are. 

I always wash my lulu tops separately, in cold, and air dry.  right now I'm trying dreft.  I know you aren't supposed to use anything with fabric softener because of the luon.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

I feel like lululemon should invent a special detergent for their clothes that would follow all their washing regulations...just a thought


----------



## Swanky

I use Tide and wash all my lycra/spandex items on delicate then air dry, then I pop in dryer on LOW when they're dry to fluff them a little.


----------



## PrincessBailey

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> I feel like lululemon should invent a special detergent for their clothes that would follow all their washing regulations...just a thought



Great idea!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

PrincessBailey said:


> Great idea!



Thanks! And that way if their is an issue you can blame them if there is color or pilling issues or hopefully not having to worry since the detergent will be okay for the clothes in the first place


----------



## PrincessBailey

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> Thanks! And that way if their is an issue you can blame them if there is color or pilling issues or hopefully not having to worry since the detergent will be okay for the clothes in the first place



I hope  the idea- detergent could make the hoodies less stiff, too . The hoods make my blood boil, because they take up so much room in my little closet


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

PrincessBailey said:


> I hope  the idea- detergent could make the hoodies less stiff, too . The hoods make my blood boil, because they take up so much room in my little closet



I know storing is a pain but I have a separate chore in my
Armoir that I put my lulu jackets folded in and other lulu stuff! It's much easier and leaves closet space


----------



## PrincessBailey

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> I know storing is a pain but I have a separate chore in my
> Armoir that I put my lulu jackets folded in and other lulu stuff! It's much easier and leaves closet space



Speaking of closets, I really need to clean mine up


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

PrincessBailey said:


> Speaking of closets, I really need to clean mine up



haha  I just need to do some ironing...and lululemon laundry from this past week


----------



## emcosmo1639

mundodabolsa said:


> is there a detergent you particularly like?  I've been on a mission to find one that keeps my lulu tops as soft as they are before the first wash... they never are.
> 
> I always wash my lulu tops separately, in cold, and air dry.  right now I'm trying dreft.  I know you aren't supposed to use anything with fabric softener because of the luon.



I use one I get from Costco.  I think it's their brand (Kirkland) and is just a general detergent for HE washers except it's not tested on animals (why I switched to it).  Previously I had used Tide with no problems.  Most of my items are as good as new despite wearing them to death and lots of washing.  I hang to dry (on a hanging rack or actual hangars) and it helps items keep their shape.  The only thing I ever struggle with is the cups in the sports bras (I'm too lazy to take them out and put them back in so they move around all funny in the washer).  Oh, and you're right about the fabric softener---Lulu is always talking about not using it.

ETA--I think one thing that helps is I only wash my lulu with other lulu.  I don't wash them with jeans, towels, sheets etc--I make sure it's all the same material.  Perhaps that has helped keep the material soft and in good shape?


----------



## mundodabolsa

emcosmo1639 said:


> I use one I get from Costco.  I think it's their brand (Kirkland) and is just a general detergent for HE washers except it's not tested on animals (why I switched to it).  Previously I had used Tide with no problems.  Most of my items are as good as new despite wearing them to death and lots of washing.  I hang to dry (on a hanging rack or actual hangars) and it helps items keep their shape.  The only thing I ever struggle with is the cups in the sports bras (I'm too lazy to take them out and put them back in so they move around all funny in the washer).  Oh, and you're right about the fabric softener---Lulu is always talking about not using it.
> 
> ETA--*I think one thing that helps is I only wash my lulu with other lulu.  *I don't wash them with jeans, towels, sheets etc--*I make sure it's all the same material.*  Perhaps that has helped keep the material soft and in good shape?



thanks for the tips, I do the same with the like materials and air drying.  I think a big part of my laundry frustrations are the washers I have to use in my building, they just don't treat clothes well.  maybe I'll go back to Tide though, I like it too. 

one day I will have my own washer and dryer, it's my dream in life more than having a big diamond or fancy car or whatever 

thanks again for the thoughts!


----------



## purly

Weird. I've never had a problem washing/drying my lululemon stuff in the regular load.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

purly said:


> Weird. I've never had a problem washing/drying my lululemon stuff in the regular load.


 
Me neither. I just chuck them all in the wash with the rest of my clothes and have never had an incident. I do usually air dry them but I have thrown them in the dryer a few times and nothing happened.


----------



## emcosmo1639

purly said:


> Weird. I've never had a problem washing/drying my lululemon stuff in the regular load.



I know quite a few people do without problems, I'm just worried about the pilling etc.  Plus, I wear lulu almost daily so it's not much more hassle to do a separate load.  Maybe I'll try some of my items in the normal wash to see one of these days.


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> I know quite a few people do without problems, I'm just worried about the pilling etc.  Plus, I wear lulu almost daily so it's not much more hassle to do a separate load.  Maybe I'll try some of my items in the normal wash to see one of these days.



I wash my Lulu items with other Lulu items also... I'm sure they would be fine in the regular wash, but they are expensive, so I'm not going to risk it.  They definitely say don't wash with towels (like emcosmo stated) because the towel lint can stick to your luon (or at least that is what I've been told and makes sense in my mind).

On another note, I could really live in my Wunder Under Crops all day everyday, sigh, they are THAT comfortable!

I really wish they allowed returns on the "We Made Too Much" section.  Sometimes they have a better selection online than in my local store, or the right sizing etc and I don't know if the item fits or not.  Haven't found anything on there that I've loved lately, but I keep looking at the Harem crops.  I really don't think they will work on me at all, but they are less expensive than other Lulu pants!


----------



## PrincessBailey

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> haha  I just need to do some ironing...and lululemon laundry from this past week



I really need more clothes


----------



## awhitney

I pretty much live in Lululemon.. I wear Groove pants to work everyday with my scrub tops, and Groove Crops in the summer. I also have like 10 different In Stride jackets lol! Soooo comfy and long wearing. I wash in cold water, with like items, and toss in the dryer. Only 1 pair of pants is getting piling, but they are like 5 years old.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I have a confession to make...

I bought three more crbs today. 






(and two more headbands )


----------



## JudieH

mundodabolsa said:


> I have a confession to make...
> 
> I bought three more crbs today.
> 
> 
> What colors?


----------



## mundodabolsa

JudieH said:


> What colors?



I went because I wanted the blurred blossoms print.  so I got that... plus an xl long one in a neon pink ("flash" on the website but it looks redish in the pic and this is pink pink pink) and a regular one in in this grey striped print, it may be the one called "we are from space coal fossil."


----------



## JudieH

mundodabolsa said:


> I went because I wanted the blurred blossoms print.  so I got that... plus an xl long one in a neon pink ("flash" on the website but it looks redish in the pic and this is pink pink pink) and a regular one in in this grey striped print, it may be the one called "we are from space coal fossil."



Enjoy!!  I want to get the new concord grape.


----------



## mundodabolsa

JudieH said:


> Enjoy!!  I want to get the new concord grape.



I saw that color in the no limit tank in person, it's very saturated purple, totally gorgeous. saw it out of the corner of my eyes and had to put my self-enforced blinders on...

in the pic of the no limit tank it looks much prettier than in the pic of the crb.


----------



## JudieH

mundodabolsa said:


> I saw that color in the no limit tank in person, it's very saturated purple, totally gorgeous. saw it out of the corner of my eyes and had to put my self-enforced blinders on...
> 
> in the pic of the no limit tank it looks much prettier than in the pic of the crb.



i don't own any no limit tanks!


----------



## mundodabolsa

JudieH said:


> i don't own any no limit tanks!



I have one, I've never worn it, I have too much back fat for it right now, maybe eventually... also it's very voluminous in the belly which I like, except now I wear long sleeves over my crbs so I can't have extra fabric bunching in the tummy.  when it's hot enough to wear just a tank I will debut it.


----------



## JudieH

mundodabolsa said:


> I have one, I've never worn it, I have too much back fat for it right now, maybe eventually... also it's very voluminous in the belly which I like, except now I wear long sleeves over my crbs so I can't have extra fabric bunching in the tummy.  when it's hot enough to wear just a tank I will debut it.



I've tried them on but don't feel comfortable.  I prefer crbs, Power Ys or Push Ys Limits.  I wear size 4s or 6s but the No Limits just don't feel good on me.  I love purple so maybe I will be tempted to try on a different style.


----------



## gymangel812

mundodabolsa said:


> I have a confession to make...
> 
> I bought three more crbs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and two more headbands )


lol i know how that goes. i have recently "discovered" lulu and am going a bit overboard perhaps lol. in the past 3 weeks my lulu collection went from 2 tata tamers to flash wunder unders (which i LOVE), heathered purple crb, flash xl crb (possibly returning, might be a bit too many flash items, but i *love* the color), blurred blossoms power y, lively tshirt, blurred blossoms pacesetter skirt (so cute!), flash half zip, heathered concord grape crb, 2 pairs of groove pants, 1 more tata tamer. on a side note, it motivates me to work out


----------



## mundodabolsa

gymangel812 said:


> on a side note, it motivates me to work out**



yup, I think it's worth it because if I feel better about how I look, I'll be more motivated to get out of the house and feel better about having to look in the mirror at the gym.  wanting to wear a new tank is great motivation. 

plus, my gym is super posh and all the women there are dressed to the nines to work out.  I used to hate it and rebel and be the only person in sweats and finally I embraced it and feel better about myself there anyhow.


----------



## terps08

mundodabolsa said:


> I went because I wanted the blurred blossoms print.  so I got that... plus an xl long one in a neon pink ("flash" on the website but it looks redish in the pic and this is pink pink pink) and a regular one in in this grey striped print, it may be the one called "we are from space coal fossil."



I am obsessed with the Blurred Blossoms WUs, can't wait to see them IRL.



JudieH said:


> Enjoy!!  I want to get the new concord grape.



The concord grape looks gorgeous online!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I am just so impressed with my scuba hoodie. It keeps me so warm and I get cold so easily. 
I have been just starting out updating my wardrobe, and I think brands like Lululemon, Athleta, and Lucy might be the direction I want to take. I am a simple dresser, but sadly my clothes look cheap and aren't feminine or flattering. I am also just getting back into working out; mostly yoga, and I like wearing clothes that can go from yoga to daily wear.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I want to try some CRBs but I have some Zella racerbacks that look pretty similar. I'm sure I'll fall in love with the CRBs if I bought one but so far I've been hooked on their crops and hoodies. 

I don't know if I should start my addiction to tanks next... any input on justifying the price tag for any of their tanks? Which ones are your must haves?


----------



## china_doll

I LOVE the Define jackets, Wunder Under crops and CRB tanks! I find the pique material to be the most comfortable. I have started quite a large collection of lululemon stuff now and it's still growing!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Pinkalicious said:


> I want to try some CRBs but I have some Zella racerbacks that look pretty similar. I'm sure I'll fall in love with the CRBs if I bought one but so far I've been hooked on their crops and hoodies.
> 
> I don't know if I should start my addiction to tanks next... any input on justifying the price tag for any of their tanks? Which ones are your must haves?



well, like I said before, I now have 27 crbs so if that is not a ringing endorsement I don't know what is 

I wouldn't know where to start extolling their virtues: 
1. love all the different materials they come in, they are sooo soft and comfortable
2.  can get drenched in sweat without making you feel gross and actually drenched in sweat
3. cutes as hell, fun colors and patterns, makes dressing for the gym fun
4. flattering, I'm short so they are very long on me and I like that, I like things that cover my hips and bum
5. great for layering, I usually wear a long sleeve on top so the crbs are great since they don't add bulk

and some things that are good but are unique to my situation: 
1. I'm small-chested so I like tanks without a built in bra, I feel more comfortable with a regular tank and light sports bra
2. I spend a lot of time traveling and crbs are thin and pack easy, I usually roll them into my shoes in my suitcase and can take a lot with me
3.  on the traveling note... sorry if this is gross but even when super sweaty they don't stink until 2 uses, so I wear them twice before washing when on the road.  makes a major difference when I'm away from home for many weeks or months at a time.
4.  they dry fast, so if I have to workout in the morning and then pack it's not a big problem.


----------



## Pinkalicious

^^ you convinced me.. i need to try one... or some  i am small chested too and i really like light tanks/less bulk. 

i saw this pic on lululemon's blog... is she wearing 2 CRBs underneath?



i love the white tee too!


----------



## libertygirl

I LOVE Lululemon! I live in the UK though so I have to stock up when I go to the US


----------



## emcosmo1639

mundodabolsa said:


> well, like I said before, I now have 27 crbs so if that is not a ringing endorsement I don't know what is
> 
> I wouldn't know where to start extolling their virtues:
> 1. love all the different materials they come in, they are sooo soft and comfortable
> 2.  can get drenched in sweat without making you feel gross and actually drenched in sweat
> 3. cutes as hell, fun colors and patterns, makes dressing for the gym fun
> 4. flattering, I'm short so they are very long on me and I like that, I like things that cover my hips and bum
> 5. great for layering, I usually wear a long sleeve on top so the crbs are great since they don't add bulk
> 
> and some things that are good but are unique to my situation:
> 1. I'm small-chested so I like tanks without a built in bra, I feel more comfortable with a regular tank and light sports bra
> 2. I spend a lot of time traveling and crbs are thin and pack easy, I usually roll them into my shoes in my suitcase and can take a lot with me
> 3.  on the traveling note... sorry if this is gross but even when super sweaty they don't stink until 2 uses, so I wear them twice before washing when on the road.  makes a major difference when I'm away from home for many weeks or months at a time.
> 4.  they dry fast, so if I have to workout in the morning and then pack it's not a big problem.



Pretty much everything she said.  I will layer two CRBs on top of each other sometimes or a CRB on top of a Power Y.  I even wear my CRBs out once in a while...there are some cute patterns/colors that work if you dress them up.  But they are just a great layering piece that works for gym apparel or casual wear.  Oh and when it comes to travel, they are just fantastic!  CRBs, strides and Vinyasa scarves are just excellent for travel.


----------



## gymangel812

just picked up the cutest jacket:
http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...jackets-and-hoodies/Dance-Studio-Jacket-32842

also picked up the fun in the sun crops (cute ruching detail!):
http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/whats-new-women/Run-In-The-Sun-Crop

on a sad note my beloved flash wunder under crops got color transfer somehow  i'm hoping something can be done to fix it. so upsetting because i loved those pants!


----------



## emcosmo1639

gymangel812 said:


> just picked up the cutest jacket:
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...jackets-and-hoodies/Dance-Studio-Jacket-32842
> 
> also picked up the fun in the sun crops (cute ruching detail!):
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/whats-new-women/Run-In-The-Sun-Crop
> 
> on a sad note my beloved flash wunder under crops got color transfer somehow  i'm hoping something can be done to fix it. so upsetting because i loved those pants!



I ordered the run in the suns too in Concord...I can't wait to get them!  I ordered way too much this morning but am most excited about my Flash Vinyasa!  Oh and I'm really excited to try the new tencel pants...I have a few pairs of tencel pants that are a few years old that I live in...they are long and flowy and so comfy (like stills, but lighter).  These new pants look similar so hopefully they are what I think they are.


----------



## gymangel812

emcosmo1639 said:


> I ordered the run in the suns too in Concord...I can't wait to get them!  I ordered way too much this morning but am most excited about my Flash Vinyasa!  Oh and I'm really excited to try the new tencel pants...I have a few pairs of tencel pants that are a few years old that I live in...they are long and flowy and so comfy (like stills, but lighter).  These new pants look similar so hopefully they are what I think they are.


yes i got the concord, too, i love that color. the run in the suns ran small for me but they looked really cute on!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Pinkalicious said:


> i saw this pic on lululemon's blog... is she wearing 2 CRBs underneath?



I think so, looks like it, probably the extra-long model in white underneath and then a regular one on top. 



gymangel812 said:


> just picked up the cutest jacket:
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...jackets-and-hoodies/Dance-Studio-Jacket-32842
> 
> also picked up the fun in the sun crops (cute ruching detail!):
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/whats-new-women/Run-In-The-Sun-Crop



super cute stuff. 



emcosmo1639 said:


> I ordered the run in the suns too in Concord...*I can't wait to get them!  I ordered way too much this morning* but am most excited about my Flash Vinyasa!  Oh and I'm really excited to try the new tencel pants...I have a few pairs of tencel pants that are a few years old that I live in...they are long and flowy and so comfy (like stills, but lighter).  These new pants look similar so hopefully they are what I think they are.



the tuesday morning email is the death of us huh?  today's was particularly good, beautiful new stuff.


----------



## emcosmo1639

gymangel812 said:


> yes i got the concord, too, i love that color. the run in the suns ran small for me but they looked really cute on!



Hmmm...I wonder if I should have sized up.  Hopefully they fit but I may end up having to go in store and exchange them.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Pinkalicious said:


> I want to try some CRBs but I have some Zella racerbacks that look pretty similar. I'm sure I'll fall in love with the CRBs if I bought one but so far I've been hooked on their crops and hoodies.
> 
> I don't know if I should start my addiction to tanks next... any input on justifying the price tag for any of their tanks? Which ones are your must haves?



I've heard that Costco has some tanks that are almost identical to the CRBs.  I've yet to see any at my Costco, but I'm pretty sure quite a few have them in many colors for about $15-20 or something.  Oh and I think I also may have heard someone mention a similar tank at Target too, but I'm not sure about that...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

is it me, or did the Wunder Unders get replaced?!


----------



## mishybelle

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> just picked up the cutest jacket:
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-jackets-and-hoodies/Dance-Studio-Jacket-32842
> 
> also picked up the fun in the sun crops (cute ruching detail!):
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/whats-new-women/Run-In-The-Sun-Crop
> 
> on a sad note my beloved flash wunder under crops got color transfer somehow  i'm hoping something can be done to fix it. so upsetting because i loved those pants!



When you get your dance studio jacket, tell us how it runs, size wise. I'm between a 6 and 8 in tops and none of the stores around me have the DSJ yet.


----------



## JudieH

mishybelle said:


> When you get your dance studio jacket, tell us how it runs, size wise. I'm between a 6 and 8 in tops and none of the stores around me have the DSJ yet.



I sized up in mine.  I think most people size up but some stay in their regular size.  I wanted to size up 2 sizes, but my store had a low supply.  The concord grape is my first one.  Love the color so much.


----------



## gymangel812

mishybelle said:


> When you get your dance studio jacket, tell us how it runs, size wise. I'm between a 6 and 8 in tops and none of the stores around me have the DSJ yet.


i sized up (they don't make a 2) and it has a slim fit. if you want it to be more roomy, you might want to size up 2. it's a super cute jacket though!


----------



## mishybelle

Thanks for the suggestions! I've had my eye on the concord grape and was hoping my local store would get it, but so far no luck. I guess I'll just order online.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

made my first purchase today!!!!!!!!  i got the boogie short in Flash and the new Stuff Your Bra sports bra...it is amazing!!! it's Flash color with grey and white striping. 

i am SO happy


----------



## naturale

My first Lulu purchase: Vinyasa scarf (love this scarf its so versatile), Wunder under crops and cool racerback mesh.  I felt really comfortable in this outfit...cant wait to get more Lulu.


----------



## marina230

naturale said:


> My first Lulu purchase: Vinyasa scarf (love this scarf its so versatile), Wunder under crops and cool racerback mesh.  I felt really comfortable in this outfit...cant wait to get more Lulu.



With your body you should walk naked. Just kidding, you look amazing in anything!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I love that scarf!!  I live in my vinyasas!  The flash is such a fun color too!


----------



## darkangel07760

So far my Scuba hoodie has been holding up great.  I wear it pretty much everyday, so I have been washing it weekly.  It is so warm!  I love how warm it is.  I need it in more colors now lol


----------



## Nyria

flsurfergirl3 said:


> made my first purchase today!!!!!!!!  i got the boogie short in Flash and the new Stuff Your Bra sports bra...it is amazing!!! it's Flash color with grey and white striping.
> 
> i am SO happy


 
Welcome to the addiction 

I try to buy from ebay as much as I can - I prefer to buy lulu from before they went to Chinese factories.  But the styles are getting too old and I am getting forced to buy from the store.
I say forced because they make my butt look so good I can't stay away


----------



## Swanky

All the pieces I want on eBay are marked up BIGTIME.  Can't do it


----------



## emcosmo1639

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All the pieces I want on eBay are marked up BIGTIME.  Can't do it



No kidding.  The ebay markup is RIDICULOUS!!  I'm actually shocked how much people pay for some items.  I'm not sure if they are just clueless or if they are really that addicted.  But twice retail or more...come on!!


----------



## JudieH

emcosmo1639 said:


> No kidding.  The ebay markup is RIDICULOUS!!  I'm actually shocked how much people pay for some items.  I'm not sure if they are just clueless or if they are really that addicted.  But twice retail or more...come on!!



Sometimes there are items on ebay that are still available online.  However the ebay prices are inflated!


----------



## emcosmo1639

JudieH said:


> Sometimes there are items on ebay that are still available online.  However the ebay prices are inflated!



I love how they will put "very hard to find" or "sold out" on items that you can find in store or online!


----------



## JudieH

emcosmo1639 said:


> I love how they will put "very hard to find" or "sold out" on items that you can find in store or online!



I guess people don't check?


----------



## yellow08

I do  my Tata tamer II (already looking for bra #2). I just ordered a running hat (hoping it comes tomorrow). Last week I picked up the No Limits Tank and trying it out tomorrow during yoga flow.

I'm slowly starting to get into Lululemon, due to my semi-active lifestyle, I now REALIZE having the "right" clothes makes a difference. I really hate tugging on my clothes during Pilates, Yoga, running etc...it's really distracting. I use to think it didn't matter where I got my workout clothes from (hence tons of worn-out/faded TJ Maxx, Old Navy, Target clothes in the trash).  Lululemon is pricey for active wear and I'm adding select pieces until I get a few different outfits (I still can't see spending $250-$400 a trip for tops and pants).

I haven't purchased their pants but looking at the "marathon crops" for summer running. I do like my Zella pants from Nordstrom but those are better for yoga/pilates/general gym and not for marathon training.


----------



## gymangel812

yellow08 said:


> I do  my Tata tamer II (already looking for bra #2). I just ordered a running hat (hoping it comes tomorrow). Last week I picked up the No Limits Tank and trying it out tomorrow during yoga flow.
> 
> I'm slowly starting to get into Lululemon, due to my semi-active lifestyle, I now REALIZE having the "right" clothes makes a difference. I really hate tugging on my clothes during Pilates, Yoga, running etc...it's really distracting. I use to think it didn't matter where I got my workout clothes from (hence tons of worn-out/faded TJ Maxx, Old Navy, Target clothes in the trash).  Lululemon is pricey for active wear and I'm adding select pieces until I get a few different outfits (I still can't see spending $250-$400 a trip for tops and pants).
> 
> I haven't purchased their pants but looking at the "marathon crops" for summer running. I do like my Zella pants from Nordstrom but those are better for yoga/pilates/general gym and not for marathon training.


i love the tata tamer! i have a rather sizeable chest (lol) and it holds the girls down so well, hehe! you might want to look into the run in the sun crops for summer running. they have lots of ventilation and a lightweight fabric.


----------



## yellow08

gymangel812 said:


> i love the tata tamer! i have a rather sizeable chest (lol) and it holds the girls down so well, hehe! you might want to look into the run in the sun crops for summer running. they have lots of ventilation and a lightweight fabric.



It's funny you recommended those, I was just looking at them and added them to my wishlist


----------



## Swanky

Ta Ta Tamer is the only thing I can wear to play tennis or jog.  I'm a 34DD and am disappointed though, that they don't offer more choices.  Not everyone is a C cup or smaller


----------



## arireyes

I wondered into Lulu today and ended up with 2 new Scuba hoodies.  They were on sale so I couldn't pass them up.  I got the INK blot in Indigo (tye dye looking one) and the Commuter Hoodie.  I didn't like the ink blot online at all but in person i think It's much nicer.


----------



## coutureddd

made my first purchase today! picked up a cool racerback in heathered flash, run inspire crop II in black, and the reverse groove short. looked at the wunder under and power vinyasa crop, but they didnt have my size.


----------



## darkangel07760

arireyes said:


> I wondered into Lulu today and ended up with 2 new Scuba hoodies. They were on sale so I couldn't pass them up. I got the INK blot in Indigo (tye dye looking one) and the Commuter Hoodie. I didn't like the ink blot online at all but in person i think It's much nicer.


 
ooo I really wanted the commuter hoodie.  Do you ike it?


----------



## LexLV

i am really feeling the run in the rain jacket in dazzling - do you ladies think I should pull the trigger?


----------



## emcosmo1639

LexLV said:


> i am really feeling the run in the rain jacket in dazzling - do you ladies think I should pull the trigger?



Well, it's running out of sizes so you may want to jump on it.


----------



## emcosmo1639

So I made my first over retail purchase off ebay today.  After all the times I make fun of people doing it I can't believe I did it too :shame:  But I'd wanted the item forever and it was NWT and the only one I've seen in a long time, but still...


----------



## LexLV

I'd buy it in store at Greenwich - called them and they have it! Going to look at it after work 

Emcosmo --- what did you get?!


----------



## gymangel812

emcosmo1639 said:


> So I made my first over retail purchase off ebay today.  After all the times I make fun of people doing it I can't believe I did it too :shame:  But I'd wanted the item forever and it was NWT and the only one I've seen in a long time, but still...


so what was it?!?!

i missed the menthol CRB  i'm hoping my store will get it along with the april wee are from space CRB. i did get the blue dance studio jacket from online, since i love my concord one so much.


----------



## emcosmo1639

LexLV said:


> I'd buy it in store at Greenwich - called them and they have it! Going to look at it after work
> 
> Emcosmo --- what did you get?!





gymangel812 said:


> so what was it?!?!
> 
> i missed the menthol CRB  i'm hoping my store will get it along with the april wee are from space CRB. i did get the blue dance studio jacket from online, since i love my concord one so much.



It was a stride jacket.  A bright blue one with the multi colored stripe lulu emblem (I think it's called multi poncho or something).  I've wanted it for a while but couldn't find a NWT one...finally bit the bullet.


----------



## terps08

gymangel812 said:


> so what was it?!?!
> 
> i missed the menthol CRB  i'm hoping my store will get it along with the april wee are from space CRB. i did get the blue dance studio jacket from online, since i love my concord one so much.



I love the DSJ in Porcelaine - such a pretty blue color!


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> I love the DSJ in Porcelaine - such a pretty blue color!



I ordered it because I love the color so much, but I've never been a fan of the DSJ.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed they do a stride in the porcelaine and I can get that instead.


----------



## arireyes

darkangel07760 said:


> ooo I really wanted the commuter hoodie.  Do you ike it?



  So far I love it.  I've only worn it once.


----------



## pinkpolo

Hi ladies! 

I'm shopping for a new pair of black workout leggings. My current pair of workout pants are from Lucy's, but I seriously wear them to death that I need a back-up. So I'm considering getting Lululemon's Wunder Under Pant. Since I don't own any Lululemon items, any pros + cons about these pants before I make this investment? Also, if I'm in between sizes, should I size up, assuming they'll shrink in the wash or just go with the smaller size since they'll stretch out? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gymangel812

pinkpolo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm shopping for a new pair of black workout leggings. My current pair of workout pants are from Lucy's, but I seriously wear them to death that I need a back-up. So I'm considering getting Lululemon's Wunder Under Pant. Since I don't own any Lululemon items, any pros + cons about these pants before I make this investment? Also, if I'm in between sizes, should I size up, assuming they'll shrink in the wash or just go with the smaller size since they'll stretch out?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I love the wunder under pant. It is soft and holds it's shape well. Lulu stuff is preshrunk and doesn't really stretch so just get what fits best when you try it on. Groove pant is another popular choice. It is more of a bootcut pant.


----------



## pinkpolo

gymangel812 said:


> I love the wunder under pant. It is soft and holds it's shape well. Lulu stuff is preshrunk and doesn't really stretch so just get what fits best when you try it on. Groove pant is another popular choice. It is more of a bootcut pant.



Thanks! I have yet to try on the Wunder Under pant so I don't know my size yet but thought I'd ask in advance. I don't really like bootcut styles on myself because it makes me look shorter.


----------



## Swanky

For those I'd go up a size. They won't be baggy at all as they're so fitted.  Better than having muffin top


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> I ordered it because I love the color so much, but I've never been a fan of the DSJ.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed they do a stride in the porcelaine and I can get that instead.




Oh that would be lovely! I would love to see more in the porcelaine... Anything really.  Do you think they'll do a regular CRB in porcelaine?  I saw it in the Extra Long, but I've never tried it - I think the regular CRB is pretty long on me anyway.


----------



## terps08

pinkpolo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm shopping for a new pair of black workout leggings. My current pair of workout pants are from Lucy's, but I seriously wear them to death that I need a back-up. So I'm considering getting Lululemon's Wunder Under Pant. Since I don't own any Lululemon items, any pros + cons about these pants before I make this investment? Also, if I'm in between sizes, should I size up, assuming they'll shrink in the wash or just go with the smaller size since they'll stretch out?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I LOVE the Wunder Under Crops!  They are my favorite!!  I can't believe I waited so long to buy them.  Definitely a great investment.  

Is there a store near you?  I would say since you are between sizes, you should go try them on.  I'm also in between sizes, so I tried on the larger size in store and the SAs told me to size down because I had bagginess in some areas (mainly butt area) and they are supposed to be very fitted.  She also made me do some squats and lunges to get an idea if they were getting loose at all (they were).  Once she saw me with a size down on, she said definitely get these.  

They are already pre-shrunk, so they won't shrink.  But they are fitted, so they won't really stretch out, at least IMO.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

I just did a massive amount of lulu laundry and couldn't find one of my manifesto tees to save my life. and it's driving me CRAZY, you'd think I lost heirloom jewelery or something. 

knowing me I'm going to turn my house upside down and take everything out of every drawer and bag and box until I find it. so annoying


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> Oh that would be lovely! I would love to see more in the porcelaine... Anything really.  Do you think they'll do a regular CRB in porcelaine?  I saw it in the Extra Long, but I've never tried it - I think the regular CRB is pretty long on me anyway.



You could always get the XL CRB and just have it hemmed for free.


----------



## mundodabolsa

terps08 said:


> Oh that would be lovely! I would love to see more in the porcelaine... Anything really.  Do you think they'll do a regular CRB in porcelaine?  I saw it in the Extra Long, but I've never tried it - I think the regular CRB is pretty long on me anyway.





emcosmo1639 said:


> You could always get the XL CRB and just have it hemmed for free.



yes exactly, you can always have tops hemmed just like pants. 

also for the xlong crb you may be able to size down.  the two I have are a size smaller than any of my other crbs.


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> You could always get the XL CRB and just have it hemmed for free.





mundodabolsa said:


> yes exactly, you can always have tops hemmed just like pants.
> 
> also for the xlong crb you may be able to size down.  the two I have are a size smaller than any of my other crbs.




Great idea, thanks for the heads up!

I never remember they do hemming for free!  Does it have to be brand new or can I have them hem my CRB?  (Washed and clean of course.)


----------



## mundodabolsa

terps08 said:


> Great idea, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I never remember they do hemming for free!  Does it have to be brand new or can I have them hem my CRB?  (Washed and clean of course.)



I've asked before and they said you can have it hemmed whenever, after wearing and washing.  but I've never tried it.


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> Great idea, thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I never remember they do hemming for free!  Does it have to be brand new or can I have them hem my CRB?  (Washed and clean of course.)



I had a pair of WUs hemmed to crops that were new but didn't have the tags...they had no way of knowing if they were new or not.  Here's a tip though, make sure you ask them to hem with the same color thread as the shirt--otherwise they will just use whatever they feel like and you may end up with a random color.


----------



## emcosmo1639

pinkpolo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm shopping for a new pair of black workout leggings. My current pair of workout pants are from Lucy's, but I seriously wear them to death that I need a back-up. So I'm considering getting Lululemon's Wunder Under Pant. Since I don't own any Lululemon items, any pros + cons about these pants before I make this investment? Also, if I'm in between sizes, should I size up, assuming they'll shrink in the wash or just go with the smaller size since they'll stretch out?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don't like the WU pant for workouts, but they are great leggings.  The WU crop is nice for light workouts, but if you are going to sweat a lot I recommend the inspire crops.  They are wonderful!!


----------



## gymangel812

mundodabolsa said:


> I've asked before and they said you can have it hemmed whenever, after wearing and washing.  but I've never tried it.


that's what i heard too. you can have free hemming for the life of the item, as much as you want.


----------



## pinkpolo

Thanks everyone for their suggestions about the WU pants. I'm going to swing by the store next week to try them on. 



emcosmo1639 said:


> I don't like the WU pant for workouts, but they are great leggings.  The WU crop is nice for light workouts, but if you are going to sweat a lot I recommend the inspire crops.  They are wonderful!!



Can I ask why you don't like the WU pant for workouts? And why the Inspire crop is better for sweating a lot during workouts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emcosmo1639

pinkpolo said:


> Thanks everyone for their suggestions about the WU pants. I'm going to swing by the store next week to try them on.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask why you don't like the WU pant for workouts? And why the Inspire crop is better for sweating a lot during workouts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I just don't like working out in long pants in general.  The WU crops aren't bad for workouts and I'll wear them for weights or hiking sometimes, but they don't ventilate.  So if you are doing something where you are sweating a lot you may show sweat marks or may not feel as cool (at least that's what I've noticed).  I think the WUs would be great for yoga, pilates, barre classes etc, but I don't do much of that.  The inspires are a little thinner and are a different material.  They ventilate very well and never show sweat marks.  I prefer them for spin, hot bike rides outside, running or really anything that is going to make me really sweat.


----------



## mishybelle

^agreed on the Inspire crops. I have the Run For It Crops that are also made out of same material, Luxtreme. This material wicks sweat better than the regular material, Luon, which is what WU and most pants (Astro, Groove, etc) are made of. When I wear my Run For Its, I never get any embarrassing sweat marks, but with my WUs, I do.


----------



## mishybelle

gymangel812 said:


> that's what i heard too. you can have free hemming for the life of the item, as much as you want.



I have also brought in items I bought off the website or off eBay and they hem them for free, no questions asked.


----------



## gymangel812

i prefer WU for light workouts and lounging also. i like the run in the sun crops for heavy workouts. they are made of a lighter material and have venting to help cool me down.


----------



## emcosmo1639

mishybelle said:


> ^agreed on the Inspire crops. I have the Run For It Crops that are also made out of same material, Luxtreme. This material wicks sweat better than the regular material, Luon, which is what WU and most pants (Astro, Groove, etc) are made of. When I wear my Run For Its, I never get any embarrassing sweat marks, but with my WUs, I do.



You explained it perfectly!  I just had an intense workout today and I'm pretty sure if I was in my WUs I would have had huge sweat spots on my ***  



gymangel812 said:


> i prefer WU for light workouts and lounging also. i like the run in the sun crops for heavy workouts. they are made of a lighter material and have venting to help cool me down.



Same here...I lounge in my WUs all the time, the poor things never see a real workout.


----------



## mishybelle

emcosmo1639 said:


> You explained it perfectly!  I just had an intense workout today and I'm pretty sure if I was in my WUs I would have had huge sweat spots on my ***
> 
> 
> 
> Same here...I lounge in my WUs all the time, the poor things never see a real workout.



OMG, been there. Lulu luxtreme has been a lifesaver in that regard. No more walking around the gym worried about people looking at sweat circles by my... you know.  I've noticed that luxtreme is super lightweight compared to similar fabrics by nike, adidas or under armour, but wicks just as well, if not better.


----------



## mundodabolsa

sorry ladies, my crotch sweats like hell and I don't really care... but I only wear black pants and pretty long tops anyhow. 

I bought a power dance tank today.  the belly part is the softest fabric I've ever seen in any of their tanks.


----------



## jade119

I noticed the "We made too much" section disappeared off Lulu site last night. Anyone else notice? I hope it isn't gone for good - some of my best deals were markdowns from their sale section!!


----------



## terps08

jade119 said:


> I noticed the "We made too much" section disappeared off Lulu site last night. Anyone else notice? I hope it isn't gone for good - some of my best deals were markdowns from their sale section!!



I flipped out also - I was so worried it would be gone for good.  I checked their FB page and a lot of other people asked where the WMTM section went - they said they had to take it down for technical issues, but should be back up asap.

Wishful thinking - are they adding more to the WMTM section?!


----------



## Swanky

Yeah I looked too! I dug everywhere thinking I went crazy!


----------



## emcosmo1639

They've been having lots of problems with the WMTM section recently.  Items would say one price, but then if you clicked on them they would go back to the original retail price.  Also they constantly had out of stock items still sitting in there--some of those items that were sold out literally had been in there for months!  I guess they took it down so that they could fix it.  I would hope they would start working on their IT issues, lord knows they need to!

On a side note, has anyone seen pics of their new swim line--it's awful!!  Teeny tiny and the flash stuff comes with the bleeding warning tag!!


----------



## darkangel07760

So I am finally breaking down and using my credit card to buy myself a pair of capris and I need some advice! 
I need the most compressive pair. I currently own one pair of Lucy Power Core capris. They do a great job of smoothing out my very lumpy thighs and I feel less self conscious when I go to yoga.
Which Lulus would do the best job? 
Help!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I must have all the new maxis, boogie shorts, and boardshorts!!!


----------



## LexLV

the porcelain groove pants are not yet available on the lulu site! I must have these, this color looks divine!


----------



## candiebear

LexLV said:


> the porcelain groove pants are not yet available on the lulu site! I must have these, this color looks divine!



They were available Tuesday when they had their upload, and sold out within a few hours. Hopefully they'll restock.


----------



## candiebear

darkangel07760 said:


> So I am finally breaking down and using my credit card to buy myself a pair of capris and I need some advice!
> I need the most compressive pair. I currently own one pair of Lucy Power Core capris. They do a great job of smoothing out my very lumpy thighs and I feel less self conscious when I go to yoga.
> Which Lulus would do the best job?
> Help!



All of their run crops are very compressive.


----------



## jellybebe

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> So I am finally breaking down and using my credit card to buy myself a pair of capris and I need some advice!
> I need the most compressive pair. I currently own one pair of Lucy Power Core capris. They do a great job of smoothing out my very lumpy thighs and I feel less self conscious when I go to yoga.
> Which Lulus would do the best job?
> Help!



I just bought the Inspire crops (I needed them for Bar Method class otherwise I hate working out in longer pants) and they seem quite flattering/compressive. My bf even made a comment about my legs looking nice!


----------



## emcosmo1639

jellybebe said:


> I just bought the Inspire crops (I needed them for Bar Method class otherwise I hate working out in longer pants) and they seem quite flattering/compressive. My bf even made a comment about my legs looking nice!



I am in love with the inspires!  I have tons and they are all I wear when I work out!  I really like the new ones too with the stitching at the bottom instead of the solid colors.  They are great though, I have a few pairs that are really old but still look new--they hold up really well.


----------



## mishybelle

Did they have porcelaine wunder unders on the site recently or in stores? I'm totally obsessed!


----------



## emcosmo1639

mishybelle said:


> Did they have porcelaine wunder unders on the site recently or in stores? I'm totally obsessed!



Already uploaded online and sold out.  Now you just have to keep your fingers crossed that your store got them or will get them.  They didn't have talls online and never got talls in the grey ones so I'm guessing I'm out of luck--but they are beautiful.  

Just a helpful piece of info for many of you, lulu tends to do their uploads really early tuesday mornings...around 2-3am est.  So if you check late mon night (if you're up) or early tues morning when you get up you can see what gets released each week and grab it before it sells out.  

Also, if your store doesn't get those grooves try out those Facebook groups--people sometimes post in demand items before they return them or you can ask people to "angel" an item for you.


----------



## darkangel07760

candiebear said:


> All of their run crops are very compressive.


 
Thank you!


----------



## darkangel07760

jellybebe said:


> I just bought the Inspire crops (I needed them for Bar Method class otherwise I hate working out in longer pants) and they seem quite flattering/compressive. My bf even made a comment about my legs looking nice!


 
Great!  thank you!


----------



## lawchick

jade119 said:


> I noticed the "We made too much" section disappeared off Lulu site last night. Anyone else notice? I hope it isn't gone for good - some of my best deals were markdowns from their sale section!!


 It's baaaack and the prices are lower than before with a few new items.  Nothing I was interested in though except for the scuba hoodie but they don't have my size.  $69 for a scuba hoodie!!!


----------



## terps08

Does anyone have the Run Swiftly Tank?  Thoughts?
http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...32974?cc=0648&skuId=3447886&catId=women-tanks

I love the porcelaine blue!


----------



## bagsforme

^I just ordered the cool racerback in that color.  The run swiftly didn't look as bright.


----------



## darkangel07760

candiebear said:


> All of their run crops are very compressive.


 


jellybebe said:


> I just bought the Inspire crops (I needed them for Bar Method class otherwise I hate working out in longer pants) and they seem quite flattering/compressive. My bf even made a comment about my legs looking nice!


 


emcosmo1639 said:


> I am in love with the inspires! I have tons and they are all I wear when I work out! I really like the new ones too with the stitching at the bottom instead of the solid colors. They are great though, I have a few pairs that are really old but still look new--they hold up really well.


 
Awesome thank you for the tips!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I got the coolest surprise in the mail today!!!  My sister very kindly sent me her Lululemon bag that she never uses.  
It has a few little spots, I hope that I can toss this in the wash to clean it up?
I also noticed that it seems to be missing the crossbody strap... Can I buy just a strap from Lulu?
Does anyone know what the name of this bag is?  Thanks!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I figured out that it is a Triumph tote!  It is missing the cross strap, so I called Lululemon and asked if they had a replacement strap available.
Well, you know what?  They did.
And you know what else?
They are sending to me FREE OF CHARGE.
WOW!
Very impressed with the customer service!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I tried using a Tide pen on the stains on the Lulu bag, but it didn't get it out. It says not to machine wash, but what if it was put on delicate and air dried? Anyone have any experince with this?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i got the blue boogie shorts today!  i tried on the Stride but i'm gonna hold off. i really wish they made a jacket with hoodie and that zips up to the neck like the Scuba but in a light material.


----------



## bijou

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i got the blue boogie shorts today!  i tried on the Stride but i'm gonna hold off. i really wish they made a *jacket with hoodie and that zips up to the neck like the Scuba but in a light material*.



They had these on sale a few months ago.  It was the In Stride material but exactly the style you described.  They may have some on the sales rack.


----------



## bijou

does anyone have the* ride on henley*?  I'm curious about the sizing.


----------



## dessertpouch

LexLV said:


> the porcelain groove pants are not yet available on the lulu site! I must have these, this color looks divine!





emcosmo1639 said:


> Already uploaded online and sold out.  Now you just have to keep your fingers crossed that your store got them or will get them.  They didn't have talls online and never got talls in the grey ones so I'm guessing I'm out of luck--but they are beautiful.



We want porcelaine talls!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

bijou said:


> does anyone have the* ride on henley*?  I'm curious about the sizing.



I do, I have two of them in different sizes.  what can I help with?


----------



## bijou

mundodabolsa said:


> I do, I have two of them in different sizes.  what can I help with?



Thanks! I was wondering if the top was really tight across the chest area and upper arm area.  Do you mind me asking what sizes you have and what the measurement is across the chest and upper arm area?  Thank you!


----------



## mundodabolsa

bijou said:


> Thanks! I was wondering if the top was really tight across the chest area and upper arm area.  Do you mind me asking what sizes you have and what the measurement is across the chest and upper arm area?  Thank you!



no, they're not too tight, the upper arm is a little small like most lulu long sleeve tops but they are larger than say the run swiftly tech long sleeve or the cabin long sleeve or any of the manifesto tees. 

I'm 5', about 115 pounds, small chested (like a 34 A), and I have it in a 6 and in an 8. I could have easily gone smaller though, I just like my stuff looser and longer.  I pretty much wear the 6 in public and the 8 around the house. 

unfortunately I can't measure for you as I'm in a totally different state than where my tops are for the next 6 weeks.  I've actually been regretting not bringing one with me, I really should have. 

let me know if you have more questions, sorry that I couldn't be more specific.


----------



## LexLV

dessertpouch said:


> We want porcelaine talls!!!


 
still none on today's upload!  however I did pop over to the Greenwich store after work and pick up a porcelain no limits tank, swiftly head band and define jacket .. needed a fix of this color (and got 2 compliments on it during first wear!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Does anyone own the hot n' sweaty shorts?
http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...hort?cc=3407&skuId=3438039&catId=women-shorts

reviews?


----------



## yellow08

DC-Cutie said:


> Does anyone own the hot n' sweaty shorts?
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...hort?cc=3407&skuId=3438039&catId=women-shorts
> 
> reviews?



Those suckers are short!!!! They're best for Bikram or hot yoga. Although, I'm going to try Bikram in the next couple of weeks, I couldn't see myself in those shorts (too much booty & hips for them :shame. I will say they're comfy but I felt a little exposed in them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellow08 said:


> Those suckers are short!!!! They're best for Bikram or hot yoga. Although, I'm going to try Bikram in the next couple of weeks, I couldn't see myself in those shorts (too much booty & hips for them :shame. I will say they're comfy but I felt a little exposed in them.



that's what I'll use them for, Bikram yoga.  I don't have too much booty or hips, so I'm ok in that department   I just want to know how much, if any, they rise.

This is the other brand I was looking into:
http://www.zweetsport.com/shorts.aspx


----------



## Jahpson

Lululemon freak over here! Just discovered this brand as I have really been living an active lifestyle. Love love love their crop pants and jackets! Great quality, wicks away sweat. I LIVE in my wunder crop pants!


----------



## gymangel812

so sad  the porcelain wunder unders didn't get uploaded!


----------



## mishybelle

^me too 

On another note, does anyone here wear their lulu for tennis or golf? I'd rather not go back to UA or Nike...


----------



## Swanky

I do! Tennis!  Pace Setter skirts are my fave - also Ta Ta Tamers


----------



## etk123

I have a wonderful suspicion that dh took the kiddies to Lululemon to mothers day shop for me. I have never bought any fancy yoga clothes lol. Fingers crossed! Or else it was Williams Sonoma...I'm gonna think positive on this one!


----------



## terps08

^^ haha I like both stores!!


----------



## bijou

mundodabolsa said:


> no, they're not too tight, the upper arm is a little small like most lulu long sleeve tops but they are larger than say the run swiftly tech long sleeve or the cabin long sleeve or any of the manifesto tees.
> 
> I'm 5', about 115 pounds, small chested (like a 34 A), and I have it in a 6 and in an 8. I could have easily gone smaller though, I just like my stuff looser and longer.  I pretty much wear the 6 in public and the 8 around the house.
> 
> unfortunately I can't measure for you as I'm in a totally different state than where my tops are for the next 6 weeks.  I've actually been regretting not bringing one with me, I really should have.
> 
> let me know if you have more questions, sorry that I couldn't be more specific.



Thank you so much!


----------



## mishybelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I do! Tennis!  Pace Setter skirts are my fave - also Ta Ta Tamers



Oh good! I was worried the skirts might be too short for golf, but I guess they're perfect for tennis! Hehehe, I guess I'll put off taking up golf for a little longer.

On another note, I bought an aquamarine crb off eBay. The color and fabric are amazing. I love crb's anyway, but wow. This must be brushed or something because it's super soft compared to my others


----------



## Swanky

How tall are you? The regular length is pretty short, and I'm 5'2"! lol!
I bought 2 in talls for days when I have running around to do after tennis and they're not "long" at all on me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

etk123 said:


> I have a wonderful suspicion that dh took the kiddies to Lululemon to mothers day shop for me. I have never bought any fancy yoga clothes lol. Fingers crossed! Or else it was Williams Sonoma...I'm gonna think positive on this one!




Yay!!!  I hope you get some nice Lulus to practice in!


----------



## mishybelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> How tall are you? The regular length is pretty short, and I'm 5'2"! lol!
> I bought 2 in talls for days when I have running around to do after tennis and they're not "long" at all on me.


 
Me too, I'm 5'2". I'll have to check out the skirts for the taller ladies! I'd love to wear them golfing!


----------



## LexLV

porcelaine wunder unders are up!


----------



## mundodabolsa

some pretty new stuff up today. I also have 3 new power dance tanks coming today....  

I love love the new inner heart bra, but I actually don't own any lulu bras. is the fit usually similar to how tanks with shelf bras fit? like if I wear a 4 in the power dance tank should I get a 4 in that bra?


----------



## LexLV

mundodabolsa said:


> some pretty new stuff up today. I also have 3 new power dance tanks coming today....
> 
> I love love the new inner heart bra, but I actually don't own any lulu bras. is the fit usually similar to how tanks with shelf bras fit? like if I wear a 4 in the power dance tank should I get a 4 in that bra?


 
i love lulu's bras, i'm big fan of the flow y bra (love!) - for me, they run tts with my lulu top size.


----------



## lawchick

LexLV said:


> porcelaine wunder unders are up!



I was just going to post this!    Bought a pair.  I love that they are reversible!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

LexLV said:


> i love lulu's bras, i'm big fan of the flow y bra (love!) - for me, they run tts with my lulu top size.



thanks so much for the opinion.   unfortunately I am s-o-l as apparently everyone else also thought the new bra was beautiful and I got caught up at work early this morning... oh well, I bet they will restock eventually!


----------



## emcosmo1639

The new bra kind of reminds me of the Cross My Heart bra (my absolute fav) so I snatched it up just in case.  I also grabbed the new flash CRB (dune stripe or something) and the porcelaine wu's.  Since the wu's are reversible it's easier to justify them for me.


----------



## darkangel07760

Soooo there is this exercise studio called the Dailey method that sells lululemon and this past weekend they were having a 20% off sale! So I finally bought my first lululemon crops (the groove crop) and the no limits tank both all in black. I did a hot power yoga class yesterday and the top and the crop worked out great! Omg they were so comfortable! So happy with what I bought.


----------



## sheanabelle

LexLV said:


> porcelaine wunder unders are up!



oh man! missed it!! sadface.


----------



## mishybelle

LexLV said:
			
		

> porcelaine wunder unders are up!



Darn, missed it again too!!!


----------



## Jahpson

The website is very funny. I wanted to buy a couple of define jackets online but they only had limited colors. So i went to a lululemon near me and they had like 4 different colors in all sizes! I got two in black and this dark denim color. Everything i saw online that had few sizes available were in my store for every size! Guess no online shopping for me.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## darkangel07760

I have been trying very to revamp my daily non work wardrobe and I wonder what everyone else thinks of wearing lulu outside of the yoga studio. What tops and bottoms look best without looking like I am going to the studio in 5 minutes? Thanks


----------



## Jahpson

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I have been trying very to revamp my daily non work wardrobe and I wonder what everyone else thinks of wearing lulu outside of the yoga studio. What tops and bottoms look best without looking like I am going to the studio in 5 minutes? Thanks



I have worn my wunder crops a couple of times. I coupled it with a tshirt and a vest

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## emcosmo1639

darkangel07760 said:


> I have been trying very to revamp my daily non work wardrobe and I wonder what everyone else thinks of wearing lulu outside of the yoga studio. What tops and bottoms look best without looking like I am going to the studio in 5 minutes? Thanks



I wear my lululemon all the time!  I wear studio crops quite a bit...they work with regular tanks, tees or crb's.  I'll wear my crb's with shorts, jeans etc.  In the winter I'll wear wunder unders with boots and sweaters.  Since I'm so small chested there isn't much point for a normal bra so I wear my lulu sports bras quite a bit.  Overall their clothing really is pretty versatile if you are looking for casual day wear.  It makes it easier to justify the price, too, when you wear it to workout and run errands etc.


----------



## Swanky

I wear my Gather and Grow crops all the time! I wear them w/ loose yoga/dolman sleeve tee's.


----------



## darkangel07760

emcosmo1639 said:


> I wear my lululemon all the time! I wear studio crops quite a bit...they work with regular tanks, tees or crb's. I'll wear my crb's with shorts, jeans etc. In the winter I'll wear wunder unders with boots and sweaters. Since I'm so small chested there isn't much point for a normal bra so I wear my lulu sports bras quite a bit. Overall their clothing really is pretty versatile if you are looking for casual day wear. It makes it easier to justify the price, too, when you wear it to workout and run errands etc.


 
I tried on the studio pants and really liked them! I am planning on getting  a pair or two for sure.  What are crb's?


----------



## darkangel07760

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wear my Gather and Grow crops all the time! I wear them w/ loose yoga/dolman sleeve tee's.


 
I like those crops!  totally need a pair.


----------



## darkangel07760

Jahpson said:


> I have worn my wunder crops a couple of times. I coupled it with a tshirt and a vest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
I am glad to see that other people wear lulu outside of the sutdio!  i love their stuff.


----------



## emcosmo1639

darkangel07760 said:


> I tried on the studio pants and really liked them! I am planning on getting  a pair or two for sure.  What are crb's?



CRBs are the cool racer backs...it's one of lulu's staples.  The studio pants/crops are really light, you don't have to worry about showing wrinkles, and they are very comfy.  I also like them for traveling!


----------



## darkangel07760

emcosmo1639 said:


> CRBs are the cool racer backs...it's one of lulu's staples.  The studio pants/crops are really light, you don't have to worry about showing wrinkles, and they are very comfy.  I also like them for traveling!


Nice! Good to know. I am considering how tight my yoga pants should be. I am hoping to lose a bit of weight so I might size down my pants. Any thoughts?


----------



## Swanky

I don't size down in any of their fitted bottoms, I size up.  I'm TTS in the non-skinnies.


----------



## emcosmo1639

darkangel07760 said:


> Nice! Good to know. I am considering how tight my yoga pants should be. I am hoping to lose a bit of weight so I might size down my pants. Any thoughts?



I'm usually the same size in all the bottoms..the only time it varies is with the studio crops or stills.  I prefer my crops to be tight/fitted, but I don't want a muffin top or them to wrinkle behind the knee (if they do that they are too small).  I also don't like the waist to be too loose.  The more you try their stuff on, the more you will get an idea of what size is best for you.


----------



## darkangel07760

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm usually the same size in all the bottoms..the only time it varies is with the studio crops or stills. I prefer my crops to be tight/fitted, but I don't want a muffin top or them to wrinkle behind the knee (if they do that they are too small). I also don't like the waist to be too loose. The more you try their stuff on, the more you will get an idea of what size is best for you.


 
I definitey agree.  Thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't size down in any of their fitted bottoms, I size up. I'm TTS in the non-skinnies.


I see what you mean, thanks!


----------



## mishybelle

mishybelle said:
			
		

> Me too, I'm 5'2". I'll have to check out the skirts for the taller ladies! I'd love to wear them golfing!



I finally went into my local lulu and they had the black and the white Run Pace Setter skirts in all sizes, Reg and tall. I went with the Tall version too since it offers an extra 1-2 inches in length. I cant wait to wear them on the court or the green!


----------



## mishybelle

Has anyone tried the chaturanga tank? I got it this weekend and love how it keeps the girls intact, but I noticed some very obvious back fat/underarm bulging. Anyone else notice this? I think it's from the snug fit along the chest. Should I keep it? Is it possible to have support without bulges?


----------



## gymangel812

mishybelle said:


> Has anyone tried the chaturanga tank? I got it this weekend and love how it keeps the girls intact, but I noticed some very obvious back fat/underarm bulging. Anyone else notice this? I think it's from the snug fit along the chest. Should I keep it? Is it possible to have support without bulges?


i have that tank. i had to size up to fit my chest (and it still supports it). i don't have any of the bulging.


----------



## Swanky

did you try going up a size?
I can't wear any of their tanks w/ shelf bras.  Not made for girls w/ big tatas


----------



## etk123

I just got 3 different pant styles and sized up in all of them. I probably should have gone 1 size, I went 2 as I was feeling bloated that day. I got the Poise pants and i thought they were supposed to fold over, so now thats how I have to wear them or there's a big gap all around my waist lol. But I love the ankle length, it's so cute.


----------



## darkangel07760

mishybelle said:


> Has anyone tried the chaturanga tank? I got it this weekend and love how it keeps the girls intact, but I noticed some very obvious back fat/underarm bulging. Anyone else notice this? I think it's from the snug fit along the chest. Should I keep it? Is it possible to have support without bulges?



I would try one size up. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## mishybelle

darkangel07760 said:


> I would try one size up. Let me know how it works out.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> did you try going up a size?
> I can't wear any of their tanks w/ shelf bras.  Not made for girls w/ big tatas





gymangel812 said:


> i have that tank. i had to size up to fit my chest (and it still supports it). i don't have any of the bulging.



I tried the next size up, and the tatas didn't feel as secure. I could probably wear my tata tamer underneath, but that's just way too many layers (tank + shelf bra + tata tamer + cups) for my taste. The straps were also looser. Hmm... maybe it wasn't meant to be


----------



## Tashakasha

everyone look good in lulu!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

loving the new neons!!!


----------



## gymangel812

me too, picked up the ray and power purple WU crops. tempted by the ray swifly tank but it looks too see through.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

gymangel812 said:


> me too, picked up the ray and power purple WU crops. tempted by the ray swifly tank but it looks too see through.



ur so lucky! i have to try and get there tomorrow. my luck they're sold out


----------



## gymangel812

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ur so lucky! i have to try and get there tomorrow. my luck they're sold out


my store was just getting them tomorrow so hopefully your store will have just gotten them  i can't believe they sold out so fast online. luckily i had an alarm set for 330 am for it lol. i was pretty sure both WU crops would be added so i made sure to get up. that's dedication lol


----------



## flsurfergirl3

gymangel812 said:


> my store was just getting them tomorrow so hopefully your store will have just gotten them  i can't believe they sold out so fast online. luckily i had an alarm set for 330 am for it lol. i was pretty sure both WU crops would be added so i made sure to get up. that's dedication lol



i didn't even know they made it online! wow, you are serious!! ok, i am headed there after work


----------



## emcosmo1639

I got the power purple wu's but passed on the ray---word is they are pretty see through.  I am debating about the swiftly though...the bright color would be great for night time cycling.


----------



## PrincessBailey

Hey ladies, I'm backkkk! 

So today, I got lucky and found a Lululemon running-jacket thing for 6$! It is a super pretty color and it fits just right around my waist. But how would I clean it? I'm scared it would shrink


----------



## emcosmo1639

I always put mine on the hand wash setting and air dry them.  Lulu items are preshrunk so no worries there, but they need to be washed delicately.  Don't use fabric softener and zip it up when you wash it (so the zipper doesn't snag it).


----------



## PrincessBailey

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> I always put mine on the hand wash setting and air dry them.  Lulu items are preshrunk so no worries there, but they need to be washed delicately.  Don't use fabric softener and zip it up when you wash it (so the zipper doesn't snag it).



I did normal setting then a quick dry.


----------



## terps08

Went to a local lulu today... All the blurred blossoms tanks they had left are on sale... $34-39.


----------



## sheanabelle

gymangel812 said:


> me too, picked up the ray and power purple WU crops. tempted by the ray swifly tank but it looks too see through.



lucky on the purple! I just picked up the ray's. pretty darn bright, but hot!


----------



## sheanabelle

just got the rehearsal tee as well and a black bliss bag.


----------



## sheanabelle

when do they post new items on the website?


----------



## emcosmo1639

sheanabelle said:


> when do they post new items on the website?



Monday nights/tuesday mornings.  It's usually around 11:30pm PST.


----------



## gymangel812

sheanabelle said:


> just got the rehearsal tee as well and a black bliss bag.


they look great on you. i got mine yesterday and am debating keeping them since they aren't as soft as my other WU crops and are pretty see through. love the color on them though. also got the power purple which i am def.  keeping.



sheanabelle said:


> when do they post new items on the website?


monday around midnight PST. i usually get up and check around 3:30 am EST and check.


----------



## darkangel07760

sheanabelle said:


> just got the rehearsal tee as well and a black bliss bag.



Ooo I love your top! Looks like it would work for me when I wear yoga pants. Any modeling pics of the bliss bag?


----------



## sheanabelle

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Ooo I love your top! Looks like it would work for me when I wear yoga pants. Any modeling pics of the bliss bag?



thanks! I'll post later.


----------



## stylefly

How have I missed this thread? They know me by name! 
Anyone notice that the We Made Too Much section is haunted lately?


----------



## sheanabelle

stylefly said:


> How have I missed this thread? They know me by name!
> Anyone notice that the We Made Too Much section is haunted lately?



haunted? nooo, what do you mean?

Here are pics of the bliss bag. It's large but i had a lot to carry today so it was pretty great!


----------



## darkangel07760

What is nutty is that I want it as a daily purse! Omg I want the bliss bag!


----------



## emcosmo1639

stylefly said:


> How have I missed this thread? They know me by name!
> Anyone notice that the We Made Too Much section is* haunted lately*?



If you mean deserted and hardly anything new then yes!  I keep hoping the drishti pants will show up in there (they've been on MD at quite a few stores) but no luck so far.  It's been months since I bought something on MD online--the selection has sucked!


----------



## sheanabelle

darkangel07760 said:


> What is nutty is that I want it as a daily purse! Omg I want the bliss bag!



check out your nearest store quick!! it's on sale for $68.


----------



## sheanabelle

here's the new "flash light" wunder unders...I am DYING for pow pink but who knows when and if I'll be able to find them so these will do!


----------



## LexLV

^^ omg LOVE that color! looks great on you


----------



## stylefly

emcosmo1639 said:


> If you mean deserted and hardly anything new then yes! I keep hoping the drishti pants will show up in there (they've been on MD at quite a few stores) but no luck so far. It's been months since I bought something on MD online--the selection has sucked!


 
I think it's just the Canadian online store- items that sold out weeks or even months ago (Powerhouse Crop, for example) will randomly flood the WMTM section! When you click, it even looks like you can add to bag, but then it doesn't show up in your cart and when you go back to the item, only then does it say "Out of Stock". Looks like they've fixed this round of haunting for now, but it's so annoying as I just get my hopes up!


----------



## emcosmo1639

stylefly said:


> I think it's just the Canadian online store- items that sold out weeks or even months ago (Powerhouse Crop, for example) will randomly flood the WMTM section! When you click, it even looks like you can add to bag, but then it doesn't show up in your cart and when you go back to the item, only then does it say "Out of Stock". Looks like they've fixed this round of haunting for now, but it's so annoying as I just get my hopes up!



The US side used to do that all the time, but I think since they took WMTM down for a while to fix it, things have been better.  That used to drive me crazy though, I'd think an item was available and then you clicked on it and nothing...


----------



## darkangel07760

sheanabelle said:


> check out your nearest store quick!! it's on sale for $68.



My mum has one 10 minutes away from her and she told me two days ago that they had dune and black. She went back today and they only had 2 black ones left! I was sorta disappointed because I wanted the dune, but she said she would buy me the black one and it would be a gift. I can live with that! The only thing is that she lives in NJ and I won't be there for another two weeks .


----------



## bagsforme

they just added a lot to the sale page.


----------



## KatyEm

I got my first pair of lululemon pants in the mail the other day, I got the wonder under crops. They are really nice and comfortable but I wore them on my run yesterday and I kept having to pull them up. I think they will be great for errands and less intense workouts, but I think I'm going to have to try some of their other crops for running. 

They are very flattering though & very comfy so I'm looking forward to trying out more styles.


----------



## sheanabelle

KatyEm said:


> I got my first pair of lululemon pants in the mail the other day, I got the wonder under crops. They are really nice and comfortable but I wore them on my run yesterday and *I kept having to pull them up. *I think they will be great for errands and less intense workouts, but I think I'm going to have to try some of their other crops for running.
> 
> They are very flattering though & very comfy so I'm looking forward to trying out more styles.



They sound like they may be too big!! I never have that problem. But congrats on your first pair!! ANd I use them for running and errands too!


----------



## etk123

KatyEm said:


> I got my first pair of lululemon pants in the mail the other day, I got the wonder under crops. They are really nice and comfortable but I wore them on my run yesterday and I kept having to pull them up. I think they will be great for errands and less intense workouts, but I think I'm going to have to try some of their other crops for running.
> 
> They are very flattering though & very comfy so I'm looking forward to trying out more styles.



I agree, they could be too big for you.


----------



## Jujuma

KatyEm said:
			
		

> I got my first pair of lululemon pants in the mail the other day, I got the wonder under crops. They are really nice and comfortable but I wore them on my run yesterday and I kept having to pull them up. I think they will be great for errands and less intense workouts, but I think I'm going to have to try some of their other crops for running.
> 
> They are very flattering though & very comfy so I'm looking forward to trying out more styles.



I wear that style pant and others for everything from yoga to running and running errands and have never had this happen. Did a SA help you? If so I would take them back and explain your problem, if not I agree with the other's that you probably bought them too big. If a SA guided you to the size you bought they should exchange them because you were put in a size that is too big or something is wrong with them.


----------



## stylefly

KatyEm said:


> I got my first pair of lululemon pants in the mail the other day, I got the wonder under crops. They are really nice and comfortable but I wore them on my run yesterday and I kept having to pull them up. I think they will be great for errands and less intense workouts, but I think I'm going to have to try some of their other crops for running.
> 
> They are very flattering though & very comfy so I'm looking forward to trying out more styles.


 
I could never run in Wunder-Unders! They fall down for me too. I have a think waist and wide hips...if you have a similar body type, that might be the issue. Best for running are definitely their "run" products- the Power Luxtreme has compression and is a great fabric for running tights. Hope this helps


----------



## gymangel812

got the nothing to hide mini in lilac. it is so cute! my fave lulu skirt. it's really light too. got the optimal tank too, it's very flattering. got the white which looks great on but you can see the padding/insert things a bit so i'm not sure if i will get another color.


----------



## klb4556

darkangel07760 said:


> What is nutty is that I want it as a daily purse! Omg I want the bliss bag!



I thought it was weird of me wanting to use it as a daily bag!! 

then I found the good fortune bag and all the ways you can wear it and want it for my daily wear! 

the bliss might be kind of large, for me personally, day to day.


----------



## emcosmo1639

KatyEm said:


> I got my first pair of lululemon pants in the mail the other day, I got the wonder under crops. They are really nice and comfortable but I wore them on my run yesterday and I kept having to pull them up. I think they will be great for errands and less intense workouts, but I think I'm going to have to try some of their other crops for running.
> 
> They are very flattering though & very comfy so I'm looking forward to trying out more styles.



I agree with the others...it's probably too large of a size.  If the size isn't the issue I'd recommend their inspires--I LOVE them!


----------



## KatyEm

sheanabelle said:


> They sound like they may be too big!! I never have that problem. But congrats on your first pair!! ANd I use them for running and errands too!



I never even thought about that, but my sister got a pair and said hers didn't fall down at all, so maybe they are too big. thanks for the tip! if you wear them while running with no problems then I'll definitely have to look into a smaller size. also I LOVE the pink ones you posted above, so cute!!



etk123 said:


> I agree, they could be too big for you.



thanks for the input, i'm going to look into a smaller size for sure!



Jujuma said:


> I wear that style pant and others for everything from yoga to running and running errands and have never had this happen. Did a SA help you? If so I would take them back and explain your problem, if not I agree with the other's that you probably bought them too big. If a SA guided you to the size you bought they should exchange them because you were put in a size that is too big or something is wrong with them.



Unfortunately I bought them online since I don't have a lulu that close to me. It seems that I got a pair thats too big, I appreciate all the input from everyone! I'm going to go for a smaller size with my next pair.



stylefly said:


> I could never run in Wunder-Unders! They fall down for me too. I have a think waist and wide hips...if you have a similar body type, that might be the issue. Best for running are definitely their "run" products- the Power Luxtreme has compression and is a great fabric for running tights. Hope this helps



thanks for the info! I'm going to look into smaller sizes as well as their crops that are designed for running and see what I can find!



emcosmo1639 said:


> I agree with the others...it's probably too large of a size.  If the size isn't the issue I'd recommend their inspires--I LOVE them!


 
Yeah i was looking at the inspires, I think I'll have to get a pair of them next, along with some smaller wonder under crops to try. thanks for the tip!


----------



## emcosmo1639

KatyEm said:


> I never even thought about that, but my sister got a pair and said hers didn't fall down at all, so maybe they are too big. thanks for the tip! if you wear them while running with no problems then I'll definitely have to look into a smaller size. also I LOVE the pink ones you posted above, so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the input, i'm going to look into a smaller size for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I bought them online since I don't have a lulu that close to me. It seems that I got a pair thats too big, I appreciate all the input from everyone! I'm going to go for a smaller size with my next pair.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info! I'm going to look into smaller sizes as well as their crops that are designed for running and see what I can find!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i was looking at the inspires, I think I'll have to get a pair of them next, along with some smaller wonder under crops to try. thanks for the tip!




Def try the inspires!  They are great for anything where you sweat a little more and they are really comfy!


----------



## darkangel07760

klb4556 said:


> I thought it was weird of me wanting to use it as a daily bag!!
> 
> then I found the good fortune bag and all the ways you can wear it and want it for my daily wear!
> 
> the bliss might be kind of large, for me personally, day to day.



I want the good fortune bag too! Any modeling pics?


----------



## klb4556

darkangel07760 said:


> I want the good fortune bag too! Any modeling pics?



have you seen the stock photos from the official site?

theres these: 
http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...ne-Bag?cc=0001&skuId=3459300&catId=women-bags

and this:
http://pinterest.com/pin/111253053265337946/

and you can see more of it through various blogs



and do you think it'd be good for every day? what would you wear it with if you were to carry it like that? 
cos I had the same idea


----------



## dessertpouch

darkangel07760 said:


> My mum has one 10 minutes away from her and she told me two days ago that they had dune and black. She went back today and they only had 2 black ones left! I was sorta disappointed because I wanted the dune, but she said she would buy me the black one and it would be a gift. I can live with that! The only thing is that she lives in NJ and I won't be there for another two weeks .



http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...08&skuId=3442591&catId=women-we-made-too-much

Dune on sale $69! Hurry


----------



## darkangel07760

dessertpouch said:


> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...08&skuId=3442591&catId=women-we-made-too-much
> 
> Dune on sale $69! Hurry


Got your pm. I pmd you back


----------



## darkangel07760

klb4556 said:


> have you seen the stock photos from the official site?
> 
> theres these:
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...ne-Bag?cc=0001&skuId=3459300&catId=women-bags
> 
> and this:
> http://pinterest.com/pin/111253053265337946/
> 
> and you can see more of it through various blogs
> 
> 
> 
> and do you think it'd be good for every day? what would you wear it with if you were to carry it like that?
> cos I had the same idea



I think it would work as an everyday bag! 
My mum just surprised meby buying the bliss bag for me, so when fly out to nj in a week and a half I will be getting a Bliss bag prezzie!
I love the good fortune bag. 
What color do you want?


----------



## klb4556

darkangel07760 said:


> I think it would work as an everyday bag!
> My mum just surprised meby buying the bliss bag for me, so when fly out to nj in a week and a half I will be getting a Bliss bag prezzie!
> I love the good fortune bag.
> What color do you want?



awww! congrats!! and make sure to take some mod shots when you get it!
did she catch the sale?

I love the lavender color but I'd probably get black.


----------



## darkangel07760

klb4556 said:


> awww! congrats!! and make sure to take some mod shots when you get it!
> did she catch the sale?
> 
> I love the lavender color but I'd probably get black.



Yep she got it on sale! I will definitely post mod shots. I want the lavender one too, because I already have two black lulu bags! 
We will see


----------



## Jahpson

KatyEm said:
			
		

> I got my first pair of lululemon pants in the mail the other day, I got the wonder under crops. They are really nice and comfortable but I wore them on my run yesterday and I kept having to pull them up. I think they will be great for errands and less intense workouts, but I think I'm going to have to try some of their other crops for running.
> 
> They are very flattering though & very comfy so I'm looking forward to trying out more styles.



Then they are too big. I run in mine before and they felt like second skin

Sent from Idris Elba's personal iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## klb4556

darkangel07760 said:


> Yep she got it on sale! I will definitely post mod shots. I want the lavender one too, because I already have two black lulu bags!
> We will see



I think I'll order the good fortune bag this weekend, and I don't think there are any mod shots already here, so I'll do it! it'll be fun to compare! I've wanted to see the bliss bag on someone other than the site photos. Also, to see how big it is when it's drawn closed and not packed full 

oh, and another thing. I need OPINIONS 
Several people on lulu blogs thought the good fortune bag looked like a lunch box/ bag.. does anyone else think that?


----------



## ilovechanel2

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> haunted? nooo, what do you mean?
> 
> Here are pics of the bliss bag. It's large but i had a lot to carry today so it was pretty great!



You look great! 
I love the bliss bag and it will be my next purchase. 
I also love your tights!


----------



## darkangel07760

klb4556 said:


> I think I'll order the good fortune bag this weekend, and I don't think there are any mod shots already here, so I'll do it! it'll be fun to compare! I've wanted to see the bliss bag on someone other than the site photos. Also, to see how big it is when it's drawn closed and not packed full
> 
> oh, and another thing. I need OPINIONS
> Several people on lulu blogs thought the good fortune bag looked like a lunch box/ bag.. does anyone else think that?



I think it looks best as a hobo on the shoulder with it clipped together.


----------



## purseproblm

My Lulu had the bliss bag in dune. I had to get it.


----------



## rileygirl

I used to have a purse problem but now I have a running and lulu problem. It's never ending.


----------



## terps08

Jahpson said:


> Then they are too big. I run in mine before and they felt like second skin
> 
> Sent from Idris Elba's personal iPhone using PurseForum



Yes, I had to get it in a smaller size than what I thought.  

The SA at the store had me do squats and she noticed they were getting loose.  She said they should be like a second skin and I shouldn't have to adjust them at all while moving around.

P.S. Off topic, but I LOVE your signature.


----------



## mishybelle

I tried on the bruised berry polocrosse crops and passion purple WU crops. I've gotta say I was disappointed with the passion purple. The material felt thinner than my other WUs. The polocrosse crops were interesting. They were really snug in my WU size and I had to size up to avoid fat bugles with all those seams. I hope they come out with bruised berry WU crops...

On the other hand, I love the flashlight color. Got it in a CRB. I wish they made the scoop neck tank in that color!

I also tried on the optimal tank. It fits a lot like the chaturanga tank, which was a disappointment.


----------



## LexLV

has anyone tried on the wandering yogi crops? I really like the drawstrings on the side but many of the reviews online are complaining that they are extremely see-through and show EVERY imperfection - i'm thinking about the heathered charcoal.


----------



## sheanabelle

POW pink WU's are in stores!!


----------



## pigpink

I used to love lulu and still do, but I their quality has gone down in recent years :/

My first pair of lulu is much thicker than my others.

I'd still recommend them though.


----------



## emcosmo1639

pigpink said:


> I used to love lulu and still do, but I their quality has gone down in recent years :/
> 
> My first pair of lulu is much thicker than my others.
> 
> I'd still recommend them though.



Yep!  The bleeding issues are continuing (bruised berry and indigo).  I'm sure some of the other colors are having problems too.  The bleeding issue is getting ridiculous at this point!


----------



## Jujuma

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Yep!  The bleeding issues are continuing (bruised berry and indigo).  I'm sure some of the other colors are having problems too.  The bleeding issue is getting ridiculous at this point!



I got a neon pink top there before last Christmas and it's still bleeding! At least it's always washed out of whatever it gets close to in the hamper if I forget to wash it right away. Very disappointing for something that costs do much.


----------



## pigpink

emcosmo1639 said:


> Yep!  The bleeding issues are continuing (bruised berry and indigo).  I'm sure some of the other colors are having problems too.  The bleeding issue is getting ridiculous at this point!



Wow, sorry to hear that! That certainly is new...I didn't know there was a bleeding issue. Haven't experienced it myself.


----------



## emcosmo1639

pigpink said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that! That certainly is new...I didn't know there was a bleeding issue. Haven't experienced it myself.



Oh, I haven't had any bleeding personally, I just read about it in one of the groups.  I've actually been really lucky that I've never had any of my items bleed, but then again I stay away from any of the colors rumored to bleed.


----------



## terps08

Anyone have recommendations for shorts that they just love and can't live without?  Preferably to run in.


----------



## gymangel812

terps08 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for shorts that they just love and can't live without?  Preferably to run in.



I couldn't find any shorts that didn't ride up during running but I find the skirts work perfectly. I like the new some like it hot skirt and the pacesetter skirt.


----------



## terps08

gymangel812 said:


> I couldn't find any shorts that didn't ride up during running but I find the skirts work perfectly. I like the new some like it hot skirt and the pacesetter skirt.




Thanks! I will check those out!

Yeah I find they ride up or are super short to begin with.


----------



## gymangel812

terps08 said:


> Thanks! I will check those out!
> 
> Yeah I find they ride up or are super short to begin with.


i was wrong it's the nothing to hide mini, not the some like it hot skirt. it's my fave lulu skirt, so cute!


----------



## stylefly

terps08 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for shorts that they just love and can't live without?  Preferably to run in.



I run almost exclusively in the Run A Marathon crops, but have also had success (read: no wedgie) with the Sun Sprinter shorts .


----------



## kayti

terps08 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for shorts that they just love and can't live without?  Preferably to run in.



I run in the tracker shorts with no problem and speed shorts too, although I prefer the length of the tracker shorts.


----------



## rosasharn78

*terps08*, I run in both the tracker shorts and speed shorts in everything from 5k's to marathons.  Love them!  I also love their skirts . . . I ran in the pacesetter skirt in my last marathon with no problems.


----------



## candiebear

terps08 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for shorts that they just love and can't live without?  Preferably to run in.



I only run in their speed shorts. I absolutely love them!


----------



## eurasiangirl

http://lulumum.blogspot.com/2012/06/rumor-confirmation-clam-digger-crops.html i used to be a big fan of Lulu but lately theres been so many issues with quality, color bleeding and now with the word they may be spraying their clothes with formaldehyde-based spray and prompting a delay in a certain lulu garment (though they may not be the only retailers using the the formaldehyde....scary thought)....ugh I think they're going downhill sadly....but i really enjoy many of their designs and have a bunch of their stuff....


----------



## ame

I am usually around a 16 (ALL of my weight is in my stomach, literally), and I know Lulu goes to about a 12, but most of the waistbands look like they are pretty stretchy...but just HOW stretchy? I am looking at the Studio pants.


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

terps08 said:


> Anyone have recommendations for shorts that they just love and can't live without?  Preferably to run in.



I'm a speed shorts gal too! I also love turbos when I'm feeling more modest


----------



## sheanabelle

I think they have a good tight stretch if that makes sense? ANy store near you so you can try on?


----------



## Aurify

ame said:


> I am usually around a 16 (ALL of my weight is in my stomach, literally), and I know Lulu goes to about a 12, but most of the waistbands look like they are pretty stretchy...but just HOW stretchy? I am looking at the Studio pants.


 
I find lululemon stuff tight - I wear a size that is larger than I normally wear. The waistbands tend to be quite tight, and if you're appled-shaped I imagine it would get really uncomfortable!


----------



## ame

That is what I was unfortunatley expecting. Ill see what I can find on Athleta. THANKS!


----------



## lawchick

Ugh, reading this thread just made me buy 4 bras on the LLL website.  I got the Energy bra and Free to Be bra.  I bought two of each in different sizes and colors and I'll see which ones work best for me.  Does anyone have these bras?  I think they are so cute! I will use them mostly for high impact cardio dance and a little yoga too.


----------



## dessertpouch

^I have the 'free to be' and so far it has been pretty functional. It provides light-mod support and is relatively low cut. So depending on one's body, it may not be the best for running or high impact activities. Can't comment on longevity yet as mine is still fairly new. Curious to see how well it holds up after being washed dozens of times.


----------



## lawchick

dessertpouch said:


> ^I have the 'free to be' and so far it has been pretty functional. It provides light-mod support and is relatively low cut. So depending on one's body, it may not be the best for running or high impact activities. Can't comment on longevity yet as mine is still fairly new. Curious to see how well it holds up after being washed dozens of times.


Thanks for your input.  I'm not sure this will work for me.  I'm pretty ample in the bosoms.    I would like to try it though.


----------



## gymangel812

lawchick said:


> Thanks for your input.  I'm not sure this will work for me.  I'm pretty ample in the bosoms.    I would like to try it though.


if you have a large chest the only bra that will work for high impact cardio will be the tata tamer. you could use the others for yoga though.


----------



## terps08

Thanks everyone for their shorts recommendations!!  I will definitely check them out.  I usually wear Under Armour, but the most recent shorts I've purchased have been riding up insanely.  You girls are the best!


----------



## lawchick

gymangel812 said:


> if you have a large chest the only bra that will work for high impact cardio will be the tata tamer. you could use the others for yoga though.


 But the Tata Tamer isn't as cute.   Sometimes I wish I had small boobs.


----------



## stylefly

Sowhat do we think of that convertible dress they just put up on the website ?


----------



## Nyria

^^ I just ordered the Covers it all dress.  Thank goodness I did too - it sold super fast!  It should be here Monday and I'll (maybe) post some pics here if it looks good


----------



## cokezero

Lululemon is one of my favorite brands. The designs are fun, the fit is perfect and everything is so comfortable! I purchased the SE Cool Racerback *Zipper in pink and it is amazing! Best investment I've made. I feel like I'm going to spend so much money there considering I just got myself a gym membership two days ago!


----------



## Nyria

cokezero said:


> Lululemon is one of my favorite brands. The designs are fun, the fit is perfect and everything is so comfortable! I purchased the SE Cool Racerback *Zipper in pink and it is amazing! Best investment I've made. I feel like I'm going to spend so much money there considering I just got myself a gym membership two days ago!



I love that and the fact that the resale value is pretty high on ebay - so if I get tired of an item and want to sell it I'll get at least half of what I paid (or more if it's a rare item!)


----------



## ipudgybear

I decided to check out Lululemon since I was on the hunt for the perfect sport bra. The SA suggested the Inner Heart bra. I fell in love with it and bought two. I am going to venture off into other Lululemon stores in the cities to see if I can find them in different colors. It's perfect for me when I go for my runs


----------



## stylefly

Nyria said:


> ^^ I just ordered the Covers it all dress.  Thank goodness I did too - it sold super fast!  It should be here Monday and I'll (maybe) post some pics here if it looks good



I got it in white! Can't wait for it to arrive. Not sure if I should have ordered my regular size or sized down- fingers crossed!


----------



## klb4556

did anyone ever get their bliss bag?
any mod shots?


----------



## mishybelle

Ebb and flow crops plus wandering yogi halter. Got the crops but passed on the halter. Too much boobage for Pilates.

Has anyone gotten the covers it all dress yet? I'd love to see mod pics!


----------



## sammix3

Has anyone washed their wunder under in bright colors such as flash, ray, or the purple color? If so, any issues with bleeding or color transfer?


----------



## eurasiangirl

sammix3 said:


> Has anyone washed their wunder under in bright colors such as flash, ray, or the purple color? If so, any issues with bleeding or color transfer?


I have crops in flash. I never machine wash the uberbright colors LL comes out with, just hand wash them individually in cool water and SOAKwash or Eucalan which isn't actually as tedious as it may seem, lol. While you'll get some color in the sink water from the garment, the actual garment has always been fine in my experiences. 

Basically I treat them like I would a pair of my Jbrand jeans which have a habit of the indigo bleeding.

Some people also soak their bright LL items (flash, paris pink, pop orange, etc) in a white vinegar solution prior to first wash/wear and it seems to help with any bleeding issues.


----------



## sammix3

eurasiangirl said:


> I have crops in flash. I never machine wash the uberbright colors LL comes out with, just hand wash them individually in cool water and SOAKwash or Eucalan which isn't actually as tedious as it may seem, lol. While you'll get some color in the sink water from the garment, the actual garment has always been fine in my experiences.
> 
> Basically I treat them like I would a pair of my Jbrand jeans which have a habit of the indigo bleeding.
> 
> Some people also soak their bright LL items (flash, paris pink, pop orange, etc) in a white vinegar solution prior to first wash/wear and it seems to help with any bleeding issues.



Thanks for the tip! It's a bit of a hassle  I wonder why the tops don't have any problems. I always machine wash all my items and have them hang dry. 

Do you know if the tide color catcher sheets would work?


----------



## eurasiangirl

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for the tip! It's a bit of a hassle  I wonder why the tops don't have any problems. I always machine wash all my items and have them hang dry.
> 
> Do you know if the tide color catcher sheets would work?


Hmmmm well you may be able to do like a dark/black load of Lululemon clothing on the cold wash setting and toss in the bright garment along with a color catcher sheet to see if it works! 

I tend to just err on the side of caution so I haven't tried that yet with any of the brights.

I do however machine wash my other LL items together in cold water and a splash of white vinegar now and then and it's been fine lol. 

You can google "Lululemon bleeding issues" and a ton of stuff will come up. Ray is a bleeder, Paris and Pow Pink, Flash and Deep Indigo are all "problem colors" but it seems to vary from garment to garment and person to person. Sweating seems to exacerbate the problem but it's kind of lame considering that LL garments are made to be sweat in....-.- I like LL's products most of the time but quality control has definitely gone downhill. Aside from being a cosmetic issue, reports of color bleeding onto people's skin and hair and staining is definitely not healthy (someone even reported that a pink color stained their wooden deck??? wtf) and who knows what kind of toxins are in the colorants. That's sort of why I tend to stick with black LL items for the most part, with some random colors thrown in (ex. the flash crops, a pop orange tank) Anyways, mini rant over lol.


----------



## gymangel812

sammix3 said:


> Has anyone washed their wunder under in bright colors such as flash, ray, or the purple color? If so, any issues with bleeding or color transfer?


my flash ones had some weird what i assume to be color transfer but i washed them and they were fine. my purple ones were fine. haven't washed (or worn for that matter) the ray ones.


----------



## lawchick

sammix3 said:


> Has anyone washed their wunder under in bright colors such as flash, ray, or the purple color? If so, any issues with bleeding or color transfer?


 
I have washed my flash WU crops in cold water and hang dry.  No issues with bleeding or color transfer but I wash them mostly with black so I don't know if I would notice.


----------



## lawchick

I got my Free to Be and Energy bras.  If anyone is interested in knowing how they fit, here is my impression of how they fit me.  

The Free to Be is not going to work for me.  I bought a 6 and 8.  The 6 is too small and gives me side boob and underarm area fat spillage.  The 8 fits my 34D chest nicely and I love the cup inserts but it is just too little support for me and more low cut than I am comfortable with for cardio.  

The Energy bra on the other hand is a keeper but it doesn't come with the cups.    It provides more coverage and support and it is just as cute with the multiple criss cross straps.  In this bra I sized down to a 6.  The 8 was much too big.  The 6 was a good fit.  I *may* have even been able to get away with a 4 but I'm not sure because I didn't order that size to try on.


----------



## Nyria

Just got my Covers it all dress - AMAZING!!!!  I seriously teared up when I tried it on because it is so flattering.  I have a bit of a muffin top and did not expect the back to look as good as it does - but it hides the muffin and belly while flattering everything else.

Also SUPER SOFT and looks good as a scarf and a wrap.   

I am an 8 in lulu (sometimes a 10 or 12 on top because of my chest) and the medium fits well but I think a small would be OK too.  So hopefully they come out with smaller sizes for the tiny girls 

Also hopefully when they come out with more people don't buy them up to sell on ebay with jacked up prices 

I wouldn't buy this on ebay though because it would be too easy to fake


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I saw the the dress online the other day and was kind of wishy washy to order or not! I wish I had ordered it! Sounds like it's a winner. I was worried about muffin top issue, too.

Maybe the stores would have them in stock?


----------



## Nyria

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I saw the the dress online the other day and was kind of wishy washy to order or not! I wish I had ordered it! Sounds like it's a winner. I was worried about muffin top issue, too.
> 
> Maybe the stores would have them in stock?



They are pretty hard to find in Canada but it looks like you are in the US so you might have better luck


----------



## Nyria

stylefly said:


> I got it in white! Can't wait for it to arrive. Not sure if I should have ordered my regular size or sized down- fingers crossed!



so.... do ya love it?


----------



## stylefly

Nyria said:


> so.... do ya love it?


I do!!! I went ahead and ordered the Small too to compare and will return onethinking it will fit better as I found the material on top a bit overwhelming in the Medium. 
But now I'm wondering if I should have gotten the Mini as I'm only 5'5"?
I LOVE all the variations though! I spent a while playing around with it as soon as I got it. Do you love yours too?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Nyria said:


> They are pretty hard to find in Canada but it looks like you are in the US so you might have better luck


 
I called both stores in Dallas and they are sold out, too.


----------



## deleckidesign

LOVE Lululemon! Discovered them a couple years ago when I was looking for a sports bra that I didn't have to stuff toilet paper into to hide the 'girls'  Someone suggested lululemon and it's all been downhill from there...I have around 30 items now  

5 bras, 7 crbs, 1 scuba, 1 cuddle up, 1 stride, 1 other jacket, 3 running crops, 3 speed shorts, 1 other pr shorts, 3 LS running tops, 2 running tanks, 1 other LS top, 1 other tank, 2 hats, 1 pr gloves


----------



## sammix3

I was lagging on ordering the wunder under in pow pink and now my size is sold out :cry:


----------



## gymangel812

sammix3 said:


> I was lagging on ordering the wunder under in pow pink and now my size is sold out :cry:



yeah never wait on colored wunder unders.


----------



## rileygirl

Lululemon addict.  Here.  I cannot stop buying. Monday uploads are my favorite time of day, haha.


----------



## sheanabelle

rileygirl said:


> Lululemon addict.  Here.  I cannot stop buying. Monday uploads are my favorite time of day, haha.



haha, me too.


----------



## sheanabelle

sammix3 said:


> I was lagging on ordering the wunder under in pow pink and now my size is sold out :cry:



oh yeah. for pink, always buy immediately...think later.


----------



## LexLV

LOVE the currant WU's! All sold out in my size already so going to have to pray for an in store find.


----------



## sammix3

LexLV said:


> LOVE the currant WU's! All sold out in my size already so going to have to pray for an in store find.



Wow that was fast! Hope you find them!


----------



## Nyria

Hey - just a head's up there is tons of fake lulu out there now.  Please be wary.  Lululemon does not allow anyone besides lululemon and their strategic partners to sell it. These partners are usually yoga places and they are are on the lulu site so you can verify them.


----------



## foxgal

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I saw the the dress online the other day and was kind of wishy washy to order or not! I wish I had ordered it! Sounds like it's a winner. I was worried about muffin top issue, too.
> 
> Maybe the stores would have them in stock?


 
I just got the pink/charcoal version this weekend and LOVE LOVE LOVE it! So versatile and will be great for travel. Very flattering - shows no muffin top...just as long as you're not wearing tight undies  

The only thing is I can't seem to make the skirt option look right :wondering


----------



## MJDaisy

Nyria said:


> so.... do ya love it?



OMG nyria your avatar had me laughing out loud


----------



## Mininana

Hello everyone!! I'm a lulu newbie and I would like to ask size recommendations? I want the wunder under and I'd love a jacket but the one I wanted sold out 

My measurements are 

5'2"
108-110lbs ish (summers 105 but 108 the rest of the year lol)
Measurements aprox 33" 26" 34"

I don't have much of a waist but I do wear size 25 jeans and sometimes 24 but I find those too tight most of the days. 


Thanks!!


----------



## lawchick

Maybe someone with your measurements can chime in but I know Lululemon considers size 6 to be a small, 8 to be medium, 10 large and 4 extra small.  At least that's what a LLL employee told me.


----------



## sammix3

Mininana said:


> Hello everyone!! I'm a lulu newbie and I would like to ask size recommendations? I want the wunder under and I'd love a jacket but the one I wanted sold out
> 
> My measurements are
> 
> 5'2"
> 108-110lbs ish (summers 105 but 108 the rest of the year lol)
> Measurements aprox 33" 26" 34"
> 
> I don't have much of a waist but I do wear size 25 jeans and sometimes 24 but I find those too tight most of the days.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I would say 2 since thats what i wear and we are about the same size.  I'm 4"11 usually 25-26 in jeans and usually xs or 0 in clothes and weight about 115lbs.


----------



## Mininana

sammix3 said:


> I would say 2 since thats what i wear and we are about the same size.  I'm 4"11 usually 25-26 in jeans and usually xs or 0 in clothes and weight about 115lbs.




Thank you!!! I get so confused because the size chart says size 2 is for 30" bust and I'm definitely bigger than that 

I can't wait to start shopping lulu!! Any recommendations?


----------



## sammix3

Mininana said:


> Thank you!!! I get so confused because the size chart says size 2 is for 30" bust and I'm definitely bigger than that
> 
> I can't wait to start shopping lulu!! Any recommendations?



I think it's because of the stretch? No idea lol. I have their power y tanks, define jacket, scuba hoodie, wunder under crops and astro pants.


----------



## Mininana

sammix3 said:


> I think it's because of the stretch? No idea lol. I have their power y tanks, define jacket, scuba hoodie, wunder under crops and astro pants.




Is the scuba jacket as roomy as it shows on the model? I love the define jacket I'm so sad I did not order the last one in pow pink yesterday!! it was only in size 2 and I hesitated and now it's gone


----------



## gymangel812

Mininana said:


> Hello everyone!! I'm a lulu newbie and I would like to ask size recommendations? I want the wunder under and I'd love a jacket but the one I wanted sold out
> 
> My measurements are
> 
> 5'2"
> 108-110lbs ish (summers 105 but 108 the rest of the year lol)
> Measurements aprox 33" 26" 34"
> 
> I don't have much of a waist but I do wear size 25 jeans and sometimes 24 but I find those too tight most of the days.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


we have similar measurements/weight so i do a 2. i do a 4 or 6 on tops (that have built in bras) but i have a larger bust. i'd do a size 4 on tops for you (with built in bras). you are probably either a 2 or 4 in jackets. i do a 2 in cool racerbacks.


----------



## Mininana

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> we have similar measurements/weight so i do a 2. i do a 4 or 6 on tops (that have built in bras) but i have a larger bust. i'd do a size 4 on tops for you (with built in bras). you are probably either a 2 or 4 in jackets. i do a 2 in cool racerbacks.



Thank you!!!


----------



## sammix3

Mininana said:


> Is the scuba jacket as roomy as it shows on the model? I love the define jacket I'm so sad I did not order the last one in pow pink yesterday!! it was only in size 2 and I hesitated and now it's gone



Scuba is definitely more of a loose fit and define is more fitted. I would say the model for scuba seems accurate. I'm wearing my pow pink define today.


----------



## Mininana

OH EM GEE!! I love that jacket!!!!!



sammix3 said:


> Scuba is definitely more of a loose fit and define is more fitted. I would say the model for scuba seems accurate. I'm wearing my pow pink define today.


----------



## sammix3

Mininana said:


> OH EM GEE!! I love that jacket!!!!!



I missed out on the pow pink wunder under crops. Totally bummed about that one. My fault for lagging.


----------



## LexLV

Greenwich lulu coming through! Also scooped up the pow pink no limit tank so pumped!


----------



## Mininana

sammix3 said:


> I missed out on the pow pink wunder under crops. Totally bummed about that one. My fault for lagging.




how do the crops fit? My inseam is about 29 I think?


----------



## sammix3

Mininana said:


> how do the crops fit? My inseam is about 29 I think?



I don't know what my inseam is but the wunder under crop hits above my ankle, so perfect length for me


----------



## gymangel812

Mininana said:


> how do the crops fit? My inseam is about 29 I think?



They're pretty flexible. You can put them high or low. Lulu does free hemming though.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i am EXTREMELY annoyed!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

i have the stuff your bra sports bra in the flash with stripes and i've washed it about 3 times already. today i get home from my workout and take off my sweaty, white cotton shirt. it is tie-dyed pink!!!!!!!!!! only spots where the sports bra touched. so crappy!!!


----------



## Mininana

gymangel812 said:


> They're pretty flexible. You can put them high or low. Lulu does free hemming though.





sammix3 said:


> I don't know what my inseam is but the wunder under crop hits above my ankle, so perfect length for me




thank you!!!!


----------



## Mininana

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i am EXTREMELY annoyed!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!
> 
> i have the stuff your bra sports bra in the flash with stripes and i've washed it about 3 times already. today i get home from my workout and take off my sweaty, white cotton shirt. it is tie-dyed pink!!!!!!!!!! only spots where the sports bra touched. so crappy!!!




I'm so sorry to hear this!!! I live in a country that doesn't sell lulu and I would be shipping it all to a relative in the US for me to pick up in february but all the quality issues make want to just wait until I go there in person or at least for me to receive the package and be able to return!!!


----------



## thefeebster

Just have a question for some American friends. 

I recently went down to Boston and NYC, hoping and praying for some good deals on Scuba hoodies. Unfortunately, i went to 3 stores in Boston, not one have a hoodie. NYC went to the SOHO store, no scuba!! 

Is this the norm? To not have one hoodie in the store? Is it because it is summer? Because even in winter, Seattle and Vancouver will have at least a large table of hoodies. Maybe it was just me but i found it so strange since the Scuba hoodie is perhaps their single most popular item.


----------



## sammix3

For those of you who have the wunder under crop in pow pink, how sheer is it compared to the wunder under crop in flash and power purple?

TIA!


----------



## Mininana

sammix3 said:


> For those of you who have the wunder under crop in pow pink, how sheer is it compared to the wunder under crop in flash and power purple?
> 
> TIA!




hi Sammi!! I have a question for you. What size are you up top on the bust? I am too scared to buy online because of the current seam issues but I am very curious to know what size I am! Thanks!!!

(you can pm me if you don't want to post here, thank you!!!)


----------



## eurasiangirl

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i am EXTREMELY annoyed!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!
> 
> i have the stuff your bra sports bra in the flash with stripes and i've washed it about 3 times already. today i get home from my workout and take off my sweaty, white cotton shirt. it is tie-dyed pink!!!!!!!!!! only spots where the sports bra touched. so crappy!!!



You're not alone I'm afraid  I've been a longtime fan of Lulu but lately there's been so many instances of poor quality workmanship I'm looking to seriously branch out from Lulu's stuff (until they get their sh*t together at least, lol. I mean at the prices they charge, their items should be top-notch!!) Take a look at http://lulumum.blogspot.de/search?q=quality+control or http://luluaddict.blogspot.de/2012/01/flash-bleeds.html or http://luluaddict.blogspot.de/2012/01/deep-indigo-bleeds-too.html or just Google "Lululemon quality issues" and there are miles of complaints lol. The biggest problem (IMO) is that Lulu is not actively taking responsibility for the shoddy items (for example, they'll blame your sweat PH for causing the dye to bleed instead of their manufacturing/dye-process faults....so it takes the responsibility off their hands) and their return policy is super strict. 

Anyways, although your white shirt is ruined, you may be able to stem future bleeding problems by soaking your Lulu brights in a water/white vinegar solution before laundering.


----------



## mellibelly

thefeebster said:


> Just have a question for some American friends.
> 
> I recently went down to Boston and NYC, hoping and praying for some good deals on Scuba hoodies. Unfortunately, i went to 3 stores in Boston, not one have a hoodie. NYC went to the SOHO store, no scuba!!
> 
> Is this the norm? To not have one hoodie in the store? Is it because it is summer? Because even in winter, Seattle and Vancouver will have at least a large table of hoodies. Maybe it was just me but i found it so strange since the Scuba hoodie is perhaps their single most popular item.



I've never seen scubas in my local stores (Beverly Hills & Robertson). I was told it's not an item those stores normally carry, probably because it's too warm for scubas here and it is summer. But I'm sure other parts of the country carry them. 

Has anyone ordered a power y tank recently? I really want to get the currant power y but the reviews on the site are terrible. Did the design change? I only have power y's that are over a year old that I love. It sounds like the power y's have been updated??


----------



## sheanabelle

Madison ave in NYC has tons of scubas.


thefeebster said:


> Just have a question for some American friends.
> 
> I recently went down to Boston and NYC, hoping and praying for some good deals on Scuba hoodies. Unfortunately, i went to 3 stores in Boston, not one have a hoodie. NYC went to the SOHO store, no scuba!!
> 
> Is this the norm? To not have one hoodie in the store? Is it because it is summer? Because even in winter, Seattle and Vancouver will have at least a large table of hoodies. Maybe it was just me but i found it so strange since the Scuba hoodie is perhaps their single most popular item.


----------



## sheanabelle

sammix3 said:


> For those of you who have the wunder under crop in pow pink, how sheer is it compared to the wunder under crop in flash and power purple?
> 
> TIA!



I find the pink less sheer than flash. HTH!


----------



## sammix3

sheanabelle said:


> I find the pink less sheer than flash. HTH!



Thanks sheana! Do you have a modeling pic by any chance?


----------



## sheanabelle

sammix3 said:


> Thanks sheana! Do you have a modeling pic by any chance?



hmm, i don't. I can take one tomorrow. 

In other news, if any one is on the fence about the currant WU's. get them, the color is amazing!!!


----------



## LexLV

sheanabelle said:


> hmm, i don't. I can take one tomorrow.
> 
> In other news, if any one is on the fence about the currant WU's. get them, the color is amazing!!!


 
second this, i posted a quick car shot of my WU crops in currant the other day in here but they are FANTASTIC and so comfy!


----------



## sammix3

sheanabelle said:


> hmm, i don't. I can take one tomorrow.
> 
> In other news, if any one is on the fence about the currant WU's. get them, the color is amazing!!!



It's ok, the eBay listing ends tonight but thank you though! Hopefully I can get it!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

got 2 run swiftly racerbacks today!  my 1st top purchases. i also got the all black run inspire II crops. i still love my wunder unders best, but these are WAY more breathable and soak up my swamp butt when i train outside. 

i thought i needed the 4 in the run swiftly but they are all out of colors i like so i only had black (gray) and the new red/orange color for fall. i decided to go up to a 6, which was actually better and i got the soft blue (name?) and pop pink!!! 

i will hunt down the other colors at all my other locations lol

oh i also got some headbands. they slip, so i'll have to cover my ears. they always stay that way.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I got the "Cover It All" dress today in black and grey. What kind of bras are you guys wearing with yours? I think I need to get a nice bra for it, too. I can see myself wear this dress everyday in the summer heat.


----------



## terps08

flsurfergirl3 said:


> got 2 run swiftly racerbacks today!  my 1st top purchases. i also got the all black run inspire II crops. i still love my wunder unders best, but these are WAY more breathable and soak up my swamp butt when i train outside.
> 
> i thought i needed the 4 in the run swiftly but they are all out of colors i like so i only had black (gray) and the new red/orange color for fall. i decided to go up to a 6, which was actually better and i got the soft blue (name?) and pop pink!!!
> 
> i will hunt down the other colors at all my other locations lol
> 
> oh i also got some headbands. they slip, so i'll have to cover my ears. they always stay that way.



Thanks for the tip about the Run Swiftly tanks - I love them, but my store never has them, so I only see them online.  I guess I could always return if I need to.  Interesting that you say you sized up - usually with tanks at Lululemon, I am a true size or even have to size down sometimes.  I LOVE the caspian blue and pink, I wish I snagged one when purple came out.

I got the slipless headband, it's ok, doesn't slip as much as the satin one, that one is SO cute but slips like crazy!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

terps08 said:


> Thanks for the tip about the Run Swiftly tanks - I love them, but my store never has them, so I only see them online.  I guess I could always return if I need to.  Interesting that you say you sized up - usually with tanks at Lululemon, I am a true size or even have to size down sometimes.  I LOVE the caspian blue and pink, I wish I snagged one when purple came out.
> 
> I got the slipless headband, it's ok, doesn't slip as much as the satin one, that one is SO cute but slips like crazy!



Trust me, I would've totally got the 4's of they had them in stock. Literally all they ever have in the Swifty is very few 6's then 8 and up. I tried on the 4 and with my F boobs the girl looked at me like I was crazy lol

I didn't get the 4's cause the colors were drab.


----------



## ipudgybear

flsurfergirl3 said:


> got 2 run swiftly racerbacks today!  my 1st top purchases. i also got the all black run inspire II crops. i still love my wunder unders best, but these are WAY more breathable and soak up my swamp butt when i train outside.
> 
> i thought i needed the 4 in the run swiftly but they are all out of colors i like so i only had black (gray) and the new red/orange color for fall. i decided to go up to a 6, which was actually better and i got the soft blue (name?) and pop pink!!!
> 
> i will hunt down the other colors at all my other locations lol
> 
> oh i also got some headbands. they slip, so i'll have to cover my ears. they always stay that way.


How are their pants for running? Are they comfortable for running? They look really fitted and I am worried they might not be comfortable for when I have my daily runs.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ipudgybear said:


> How are their pants for running? Are they comfortable for running? They look really fitted and I am worried they might not be comfortable for when I have my daily runs.



The legs are very breathable and stay dry but the waist band is tight. Wunder unders are more comfy and forgiving as far as fit goes. On these, the waist area is definitely snug but not in a way that they are holding u in (because the fabric is thin and slick). The very top of the band is thick and digs into me if I don't keep them pulled way up (like to my belly button). I'm still on the fence about them but for now they are keeping me dry and cool.


----------



## emcosmo1639

ipudgybear said:


> How are their pants for running? Are they comfortable for running? They look really fitted and I am worried they might not be comfortable for when I have my daily runs.



I like their inspire crops for running, cycling or anything that gets you a little sweatier.  They breath very well and fit great--a little on the tighter size, but still great.  I wouldn't workout (except for yoga) in my wunder unders...I use those for lounging or light/minimal sweat workouts.  They have a bunch of other pants/crops, but those are the two I prefer.


----------



## dessertpouch

Any currant scuba sightings/purchases?


----------



## mellibelly

I ordered a currant scuba from the website when it first uploaded and returned it immediately, yuck. I've never owned a scuba but I've wanted one ever since I saw a trainer in my gym wearing a pale pink one that was adorable. The currant was faded and the fit was big/bulky in a size 4 (I take that size in all tops, in stride and define jacket), maybe I should have sized down to a 2? The metal zipper also looked cheap, it would have looked so much better with a red zipper. I still want one though, just couldn't justify $108 + tax for an ordinary looking faded hoodie.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Hey all

I recommend checking out the following blogs for fit reviews, "bleeder" warnings, daily updates on new color/style sightings, etc. 

http://lulumum.blogspot.com/
http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/

They can save you a LOT of time and money if you're wondering if a certain style is out, how a product fits on women other than the Lulu models, want updates of Lulu Tuesday uploads, if there's shoddy workmanship on a certain product, if a certain color bleeds, etc.


----------



## sheanabelle

flsurfergirl3 said:


> got *2 run swiftly racerbacks today!*  my 1st top purchases. i also got the all black run inspire II crops. i still love my wunder unders best, but these are WAY more breathable and soak up my swamp butt when i train outside.
> 
> i thought i needed the 4 in the run swiftly but they are all out of colors i like so i only had black (gray) and the new red/orange color for fall. i decided to go up to a 6, which was actually better and i got the soft blue (name?) and pop pink!!!
> 
> i will hunt down the other colors at all my other locations lol
> 
> oh i also got some headbands. they slip, so i'll have to cover my ears. they always stay that way.



i just became obsessed with these tanks! way better than a CRB in my opinion. Too bad i have like 20 of those, lol. but the bruised berry is gorgeous and i also have the pow pink and caspian blue! 
Also, I'm too a fan of Wu's but I may try the inspire crops now.


----------



## sammix3

I washed my pow pink define and wunder under crops based on the instructions from luluaddict.blogspot.com.  I put a color catcher in there and there was barely any pink, so hopefully I'm safe!


----------



## terps08

eurasiangirl said:


> Hey all
> 
> I recommend checking out the following blogs for fit reviews, "bleeder" warnings, daily updates on new color/style sightings, etc.
> 
> http://lulumum.blogspot.com/
> http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/
> 
> They can save you a LOT of time and money if you're wondering if a certain style is out, how a product fits on women other than the Lulu models, want updates of Lulu Tuesday uploads, if there's shoddy workmanship on a certain product, if a certain color bleeds, etc.



I love the luluaddict blog, but have not read the first one - thanks for sharing.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

question: does anyone know what the blue (i call it Gator or royal blue) color is they had about a month or 2 ago is? i am wondering what the color bleed issues are, if any? i have the boogie shorts and can't figure out how to treat them yet. sorry, i don't have the brain capacity right now to go back and research the threads lol


----------



## gymangel812

flsurfergirl3 said:


> question: does anyone know what the blue (i call it Gator or royal blue) color is they had about a month or 2 ago is? i am wondering what the color bleed issues are, if any? i have the boogie shorts and can't figure out how to treat them yet. sorry, i don't have the brain capacity right now to go back and research the threads lol


i think i have that blue in wunder under crops and i've had no issues with it.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

gymangel812 said:


> i think i have that blue in wunder under crops and i've had no issues with it.



Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## Mininana

I made my first lululemon purchase!! The enlightened sweater in heathered fossil on WMTM!! I am so happy.. got a size 2, hope it fits well!!!


----------



## blond@heart

I have a lululemon a blovk away from work, sometimes I wonder why I dont live in their basement.  Where to start with what I love! EVERYTHING!

I actually really like their more excentric stuff.  They try lots of fun things....half don't work out and end up on the sale rack, but the other half end up being a great seller for me on ebay 

Lululemon is actually how I got selling on ebay.  Before they starting selling online themselves I made a killing buying from consignment stores and reselling....now, I wouldn't call it a killing, but it still fairs well!


----------



## terps08

Has anyone purchased the Transition Jacket?  I love it in purple, but not sure of the fit.  My store doesn't have it and it's final sale online.


----------



## dessertpouch

terps08 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Transition Jacket?  I love it in purple, but not sure of the fit.  My store doesn't have it and it's final sale online.



Tried one on today and the fit was a little roomy even after sizing down. It seemed quite lightweight and the purple color was fantastic! However, I walked away w/o it as it's a bit shorter than I'd prefer and I just didn't love it. The back of the jacket drapes below the waistband which was an interesting detail. If you're petite, then it may be a good length. HTH!


----------



## terps08

dessertpouch said:


> Tried one on today and the fit was a little roomy even after sizing down. It seemed quite lightweight and the purple color was fantastic! However, I walked away w/o it as it's a bit shorter than I'd prefer and I just didn't love it. The back of the jacket drapes below the waistband which was an interesting detail. If you're petite, then it may be a good length. HTH!



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh wow a Lulu thread YAY!  I picked up a Scuba on sale in April and Lulu has been my obsession since!  I Love this brand. 

I do find some issues tough, like an item I got online had holes, and the Swiftly material is sensitive and pulls.  And its so annoying that they wont hold items at the store. But for the most part I love their stuff and just got a good haul over the weekend! 

Studio Crop in Currant
Team Spirit Tech s/s in Currant
Scuba Sparkle Hoodie and a Scuba in Pow Purple
Hair ties

Love all of it! Ready to go back LOL!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Actually can I get anyone's opinion on the Scuba "Sparkle" hoodie compared to the regular Heathered they just posted?  

They just added a ton of new stuff to the site and I am now questioning my Sparkle hoodie and should I swap it for the regular one.  The sparkle is very subtle. I liked that its different, but I am older LOL (45) so am I too old for it? 

Sparkle: http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...skuId=3429095&catId=women-jackets-and-hoodies

Regular: http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...1?cc=5375&skuId=3464720&catId=top-rated-women


----------



## stylefly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Actually can I get anyone's opinion on the Scuba "Sparkle" hoodie compared to the regular Heathered they just posted?
> 
> They just added a ton of new stuff to the site and I am now questioning my Sparkle hoodie and should I swap it for the regular one.  The sparkle is very subtle. I liked that its different, but I am older LOL (45) so am I too old for it?
> 
> Sparkle: http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...skuId=3429095&catId=women-jackets-and-hoodies
> 
> Regular: http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...1?cc=5375&skuId=3464720&catId=top-rated-women



I don't think you're too old for it at all! It's a subtle shimmer as you say. I have the Cuddle Up Jacket in sparkle from last winter in the same white, and my 60-year-old mum has the same one and gets compliments on it all the time- more than I do, actually. If it were, like, rainbow unicorns and multicoloured glitter all over the hoodie, I might say it's too young . I say keep it and enjoy it! It's not over-the-top at all.
Quick complaint: How on earth can the Team Spirit longsleeve in Currant sell out in a DAY off the website? Do us Canadians girls love red THAT much? Argh. I really wanted it and it's out of the stores now too!


----------



## coachcake

The website drives me bonkers! They were sold out of some stuff that was uploaded overnight, by 7 am EST. :&bull;|


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

stylefly said:


> I don't think you're too old for it at all! It's a subtle shimmer as you say. I have the Cuddle Up Jacket in sparkle from last winter in the same white, and my 60-year-old mum has the same one and gets compliments on it all the time- more than I do, actually. If it were, like, rainbow unicorns and multicoloured glitter all over the hoodie, I might say it's too young . I say keep it and enjoy it! It's not over-the-top at all.
> Quick complaint: How on earth can the Team Spirit longsleeve in Currant sell out in a DAY off the website? Do us Canadians girls love red THAT much? Argh. I really wanted it and it's out of the stores now too!



Thank you...I will keep it  I did see all the new stuff and now they have the Scuba in that gorgeous Ray color. ARGH this brand will bankrupt me LOL! 

I tried on the team spirit in my store over the weekend in currant. Did ya need me to try to get you one if I go back this weekend?  I actually got the short sleeve in Currant and LOVE it to go with my Studio crops.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Does anyone know anything about the Lulu Exchange or Trading Post of Facebook? I googled it but in the one blog she had links and they didnt work.


----------



## lawchick

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about the Lulu Exchange or Trading Post of Facebook? I googled it but in the one blog she had links and they didnt work.



What do you want to know? I know the Lulu Exchange on Facebook is legit. They busted a fake seller on ebay about a month ago.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Just how do I find it? I dont really do FB, so how do I find the sites? I am interested in seeing whats for sale.


----------



## gymangel812

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Just how do I find it? I dont really do FB, so how do I find the sites? I am interested in seeing whats for sale.


you would probably have to join fb but you can try going to facebook and typing in the group name and looking for it that way. i think the groups might be moderated so you would have to join FB and they try to join the group and wait to be approved.



coachcake said:


> The website drives me bonkers! They were sold out of some stuff that was uploaded overnight, by 7 am EST. :&bull;|


that tends to happen with popular items. i just get up when i know stuff is being added (if i think something i want will be there).


----------



## ckb

ipudgybear said:


> How are their pants for running? Are they comfortable for running? They look really fitted and I am worried they might not be comfortable for when I have my daily runs.



I bought the Wunder Under Crops, and wasn't impressed. Although they were pretty comfy, I constantly had to pull them up when running. The SA told me that many people actually have the same problem. I switched to the Run:Inspire Crop II and they are AMAZING! They even have a continuous drawcord on the inside.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^I do have a Facebook page but I dont really use it. I have it just to get offers from company's like coupons etc. 

But I went in today and typed "Lululemon Exchange" in the search field and nothing came up. I did the same with the "Lululemon Trading Post" criteria too and nothing.  Its very odd they dont even come up when I google either. Its a mystery LOL! 

Does anyone have a link that I can just click on??


----------



## gymangel812

ckb said:


> I bought the Wunder Under Crops, and wasn't impressed. Although they were pretty comfy, I constantly had to pull them up when running. The SA told me that many people actually have the same problem. I switched to the Run:Inspire Crop II and they are AMAZING! They even have a continuous drawcord on the inside.


i use wu crops for lounging mostly. i love the run in the sun crops for running. they're really light and breathable.


----------



## stylefly

ckb said:


> I bought the Wunder Under Crops, and wasn't impressed. Although they were pretty comfy, I constantly had to pull them up when running. The SA told me that many people actually have the same problem. I switched to the Run:Inspire Crop II and they are AMAZING! They even have a continuous drawcord on the inside.



Those are definitely not meant for running! Luon is more for Pilates, yoga, cardio etc. You should definitely go for any of the compression gear- look for Power Luxtreme on the fabric tag!


----------



## stylefly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Thank you...I will keep it  I did see all the new stuff and now they have the Scuba in that gorgeous Ray color. ARGH this brand will bankrupt me LOL!
> 
> I tried on the team spirit in my store over the weekend in currant. *Did ya need me to try to get you one if I go back this weekend? * I actually got the short sleeve in Currant and LOVE it to go with my Studio crops.



You are too sweet ! I think my mum just bought it for me for my birthday, she is telling me to make sure I don't look for it as it is "sold out everywhere", lol.
And yes, the brand will bankrupt you.


----------



## terps08

Did anyone's wishlist disappear overnight?  I had a ton of stuff I had my eye on and none of it is showing up anymore.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

No but I would still love to find a link to the Facebook Lululemon Exchange LOL


----------



## lawchick

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Just how do I find it? I dont really do FB, so how do I find the sites? I am interested in seeing whats for sale.


You have to join Facebook and friend request the group.  Then the accept you and you can start looking.


----------



## lawchick

Luv2BuyBags said:


> No but I would still love to find a link to the Facebook Lululemon Exchange LOL



If you remind me by IM I will send you the linkorat least the name when I get home.


----------



## ipudgybear

I recently bought two more engage sports bra in purple and red. I am actually scared to try out the pants since I'm already splurging so much on their sports bras. They are the only sports bras that are comfortable for my runs. I do need to buy pants since the summer is almost over. I'll definitely try everyone's suggestions, hopefully I won't come home bankrupt from it.


----------



## kayti

ckb said:


> I bought the Wunder Under Crops, and wasn't impressed. Although they were pretty comfy, I constantly had to pull them up when running. The SA told me that many people actually have the same problem. I switched to the Run:Inspire Crop II and they are AMAZING! They even have a continuous drawcord on the inside.



Maybe they're too big or you have a small waist? I have 4 pairs in a size 4 and have never had any issues. I'm wearing them right now, actually! Maybe it's my love handles holding them in place, lol.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

It gets great reviews, but does anyone here have the Best Practice Backpack?? I was gonna get a Kipling for my laptop and stuff for work (teacher) this year but I stumbled upon the Lululemon one and I think I have to have it! The gray black is prob better but the blush is gorgeous! May get dirty though :/


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i'm completely in love with the new Track Time Jacket!!! i gotta have it! also, the new split pea stuff is amazing. i ordered the blush colored Best Practice backpack but it may be going back for the split pea!!

where is everyone?!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I went in to buy the new "Ray" Scuba hoodie and was shocked that its not yellow at all, its lime green LOL! 

For me I am in love with the Rest Day Pullover in black, the Cool Racerback in Angel Blue, and the Carry and Go Hoodie in red. I am going to have to get those last 2 in the store as they are already gone off the site LOL!

I do like the Pedal Power Tight too but not to sure on the fabric, it was a bit itchy.


----------



## ipudgybear

I went to the store a few days ago and decided to try on the pants there. I purchased nothing to hide crops and inspire crop. So far, I ran in nothing to hide and liked it a lot. I didn't think it would be breathable to wear crops while running. I am going to try out the inspire crop tomorrow for my run. 
I bought two more nothing to hide crops online since there was more variety and I wanted to stock up since it is getting cooler. This is not good for my wallet at all.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^I hear ya...my wallet is empty ever since I found Lulu! LOL I am trying to budget myself now ...see how long _that_ lasts though


----------



## kendal

I LOVE the Milky Way print that was released today.  I just ordered the groove pant and scoop me up tank in that print.  I also bought my first scuba hoodie in white to complete the look.  I'm glad I checked early today because usually when I check on Tuesdays whatever new stuff I am interested in is sold out.


----------



## ellaballet

i really want the turbo tank in that nice aqua blue color, i just went online and they don't have it in my size anymore. hate when that happens.


----------



## sammix3

kendal said:


> I LOVE the Milky Way print that was released today.  I just ordered the groove pant and scoop me up tank in that print.  I also bought my first scuba hoodie in white to complete the look.  I'm glad I checked early today because usually when I check on Tuesdays whatever new stuff I am interested in is sold out.



I like the white scuba also but I don't know if I have to have it... Does it look like a true white or more of a creamy white to you? I'm just afraid it'll get dirty easily.


----------



## kendal

sammix3 said:
			
		

> I like the white scuba also but I don't know if I have to have it... Does it look like a true white or more of a creamy white to you? I'm just afraid it'll get dirty easily.



It looks cream online & the name actually is "polar cream", but I'll let you know when it comes.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ellaballet said:


> i really want the turbo tank in that nice aqua blue color, i just went online and they don't have it in my size anymore. hate when that happens.



I know me too. That color was out like a week ago and gone in days.  If you have a store near you call them because they should have some tanks for you.  I am going this weekend and want to get one too. Its such a pretty color. 

Out of the new stuff I am only going to get the Studio crops in that gorgeous burgundy color.


----------



## lawchick

kendal said:


> I LOVE the Milky Way print that was released today. I just ordered the groove pant and scoop me up tank in that print. I also bought my first scuba hoodie in white to complete the look. I'm glad I checked early today because usually when I check on Tuesdays whatever new stuff I am interested in is sold out.


 
I love it too!  I just picked up a pair of the new 105 Degree crops in luxtreme.  I'm excited to try them out.  I'm a WU crop girl but I think I'm going to like the luxtreme fabric better for my sweaty workouts.


----------



## lawchick

Have you guys seen the new hot yoga stuff?  I totally understand wearing next to nothing for Bikram but I think it would be hard not to stare if someone in my class was wearing the new onsie or the "shorts" that are essentially panties to class.  Even if I had the most rockin body I don't think I would *ever* have the guts to wear that stuff to class.  I would be surprised if it didn't end up on the "We Made Too Much" page but I could be wrong.


----------



## sheanabelle

lawchick said:


> Have you guys seen the new hot yoga stuff?  I totally understand wearing next to nothing for Bikram but I think it would be hard not to stare if someone in my class was wearing the new onsie or the "shorts" that are essentially panties to class.  *Even if I had the most rockin body I don't think I would *ever* have the guts to wear that stuff to class. * I would be surprised if it didn't end up on the "We Made Too Much" page but I could be wrong.



I agree! I actually love it and wish I could rock that but I am not that brave! And I would sooooo be staring at someone who wore it, but mostly in awe...but it would still probably creep the person out lol. But hey, you must know what your in for if you choose to wear that!


----------



## mishybelle

^agree. that onesie is kind of out there... looks like someone is wearing swimwear to yoga class. Ironic how I've seen women in less clothes at yoga, like tiny shorts and sports bras, but if they show up in that onesie, I'd do a double take.

BTW, those new cashew tonka stripe/heathered black WUs were tempting me. I love the fabric and almost bought it until I realized how prominent the white crotch stitching looked. Way to go lulu, for keeping our camels in check.


----------



## lilyhaze

I love Lululemon. Yes they are truly expensive. I have bought a few items in the past few months on sale. I hope they last. They are really cute.

All of my items have been purchased on sale, usually about 50% off.

About a month ago, I went to one of their few outlets in Woodbury NY. They had a lot more selection, but the prices were slightly higher. I wanted to get a particular jacket at the sale rack in my local store but they were out of my size. They had it in NY for about $10 more than the sales price. It was worth it because I really love the jacket.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Wow thats great, I hardly ever see 50% off. Usually its about 20% off and thats it. 

I was curious about Woodbury and if it was worth it to make the 3 hour drive for me LOL! I mean there is so much to do there I would make a day of it, but was their store big? Did they have all the normal items as well as sale stuff? 

What was the store like up there?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

And I was going to order the Bordeaux Studio crops like I posted earlier...but nope they are gone already  Snooze ya lose I guess! Grrr


----------



## flsurfergirl3

I basically need every new thing they just brought out! Omg in love with the shorts!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> And I was going to order the Bordeaux Studio crops like I posted earlier...but nope they are gone already  Snooze ya lose I guess! Grrr



I definitely grabbed those right away!  I live in DSC's and am in love with that color.  I'm debating about the pig blue ones, but wonder if they are too similar to the other blue ones that were out earlier this year (can't remember the name).


----------



## ipudgybear

I love everything new they brought out. I already told myself I bought enough. I am in love with the bordeaux and that is the color that is in everything I want.


----------



## lilyhaze

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^Wow thats great, I hardly ever see 50% off. Usually its about 20% off and thats it.
> 
> I was curious about Woodbury and if it was worth it to make the 3 hour drive for me LOL! I mean there is so much to do there I would make a day of it, but was their store big? Did they have all the normal items as well as sale stuff?
> 
> What was the store like up there?


 
OK, I may have exaggerated a bit. It's usually closer to 40% off. But like I said, I only have a handful of items.

The outlet is only outlet items. I like to think of it as a larger selection of previous items that have made it to the sale rack. In your regular store, you'll only have maybe 3-5 sizes if an item makes it to sale. With the outlet you'll have at least 2-3 units per size in a particular item. The price may be equivalent to the regular sale price or slightly higher. You'll also have to pay the NY tax (8.275 or something like that).


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^I remember around this time NY has tax free weekend...do they still do that? It would be worth it to plan a trip around that time cause thats a high tax. We are spoiled in PA, we dont pay tax on clothes which is nice. 

Some Bordeaux items are in stores. My friend just picked up the Studio Crops for me last night since they flew off the site in less than a day LOL!  

And I just saw they are doing the Scuba in the Milky Way pattern, cant wait to get my hands on that one LOL!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

has anyone ever created a wish list? i tried to this morning and it wouldn't even let me register. it just kept refreshing and deleting the info.  

i actually filled up my cart to $2600!!! i'm crazy and need help lol so i figured i'll create a wish list and email it to my darling boyfriend! ha!!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I dont think it works...I created one but it wont add anything to it. If I go to an item and click add to wishlist, it just takes me to the make a wishlist/manage/etc page. 

But $2600?? I bet he will fall off his chair when he gets that list LOL!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I dont think it works...I created one but it wont add anything to it. If I go to an item and click add to wishlist, it just takes me to the make a wishlist/manage/etc page.
> 
> But $2600?? I bet he will fall off his chair when he gets that list LOL!



lol he'll laugh, say I'm crazy, and then inventory my closetso I don't bring any new stuff home! He MIGHT splurge for a gift card during the holidays lol


----------



## ipudgybear

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^I remember around this time NY has tax free weekend...do they still do that? It would be worth it to plan a trip around that time cause thats a high tax. We are spoiled in PA, we dont pay tax on clothes which is nice.
> 
> Some Bordeaux items are in stores. My friend just picked up the Studio Crops for me last night since they flew off the site in less than a day LOL!
> 
> And I just saw they are doing the Scuba in the Milky Way pattern, cant wait to get my hands on that one LOL!


I wish there was tax free weekend in NY. There is no tax in Manhattan on clothes under $109 I think. Since I go to the store on Long Island I am always hit with tax.  I need to see the outlet in Woodbury but I never have the time to go. 


flsurfergirl3 said:


> has anyone ever created a wish list? i tried to this morning and it wouldn't even let me register. it just kept refreshing and deleting the info.
> 
> i actually filled up my cart to $2600!!! i'm crazy and need help lol so i figured i'll create a wish list and email it to my darling boyfriend! ha!!!


Oh my gosh $2600?? What will he say if you emailed that to him? lol. Lululemon should have some sort of rewards program or something for frequent shoppers.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just got my downtime vest in the mail...love it!  I bought it in blue but wish I had nabbed the black too (sold out in my size now).  I think I'm going to grab the split pea one too.  Now I can't wait for some cold weather to wear it!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I am heading to the mall Sat. to check out the new stuff. I hope they have the vest. I love the way it looks, but I would rather get it on sale LOL! 

The price is killer


----------



## eurasiangirl

Got an Angel Blue No Limit tank when I stopped into Lulu yesterday...I was tempted by the Bordeaux Wonder Unders, as well as the Angel Blue Energy and Free to Be bras and AB Turbo Tank but held off momentarily. I'll probably stop in again soon (read: this weekend) to reevaluate lol


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I am heading to the mall Sat. to check out the new stuff. I hope they have the vest. I love the way it looks, but I would rather get it on sale LOL!
> 
> The price is killer



I really want the split pea and black ones, but I'm going to hold out for MD.  I like it a lot, but I think there is a chance for MD so Im keeping my fingers crossed.



eurasiangirl said:


> Got an Angel Blue No Limit tank when I stopped into Lulu yesterday...I was tempted by the Bordeaux Wonder Unders, as well as the Angel Blue Energy and Free to Be bras and AB Turbo Tank but held off momentarily. I'll probably stop in again soon (read: this weekend) to reevaluate lol



I'm in love with Angel Blue.  I got the free to be, energy bra and CRB.  The FTB and EB are my favs, but I feel like the FTB fits a little differently than past ones.  Ever since about the "flash" time I've noticed they rode up on my back.  I have 2 wild lime and a white and black from the first time around and they don't do that.  The bordeaux WUs are nice, but they are very similar to the plum ones from not too long ago.  I do love the striped bordeaux turbo tank, though!


----------



## Girlnyc76

Anyone have the milky way wunder under pants??? I want to order them and just wondering if they are flattering


----------



## mishybelle

has anyone seen split pea in person? is it like chartreuse? or more yellow?


----------



## sammix3

mishybelle said:


> has anyone seen split pea in person? is it like chartreuse? or more yellow?



It's more like chartreuse


----------



## dollfeet

I bought my first pair of studio crop pants in black today and I'm pretty sure I want to live in them.


----------



## chunkylover53

Love the Milky Way stuff- just put in an order for a few things!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

dollfeet said:
			
		

> I bought my first pair of studio crop pants in black today and I'm pretty sure I want to live in them.



You will be sooooo addicted to these pants. I started off with the black pair and I now have 6 pairs. They just came out with the Bordeaux color which is amazing!!   Also there is a string in the hem of the crop that you can tighten and tie off for a better look IMO!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I went on Saturday and picked up a Scuba Hoodie in the new baby pink which is so pretty. Also got the Rest Day Pullover in black which is so incredibly soft in person, the skinny headband in Bordeaux, and the Studio Crop in Bordeaux.  

I am also thinking about the long sleeve Swiftly in Angel Blue too. 

I had anticipated getting the Scuba in the Milky Way pattern, but after seeing it in person I decided against it. It seemed as if it was dirty. 

They also just added the cute Peacoat in black and red to the WMTM section for $99 regularly $238. Good deal!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

dollfeet said:
			
		

> I bought my first pair of studio crop pants in black today and I'm pretty sure I want to live in them.



One other thing, wash them by hand because the color bleeds so bad. My sink was full of black dye.


----------



## missjenny2679

Hey ladies! I'm new to the brand, and I have a few questions. I got my first Lulu piece (Scuba Hoodie) and I LOVE it...I've already ordered a second one! I found out that every Tuesday new items come to the web site. Is this right? Also, will they be bringing out more wraps as it gets cooler? I'm always cold and would love to have something to wear around the house when I'm chilly. I'm thinking of the Presence of Mind Jacket, but will hold out if more wraps will be brought out closer to Fall.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

missjenny2679 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I'm new to the brand, and I have a few questions. I got my first Lulu piece (Scuba Hoodie) and I LOVE it...I've already ordered a second one! I found out that every Tuesday new items come to the web site. Is this right? Also, will they be bringing out more wraps as it gets cooler? I'm always cold and would love to have something to wear around the house when I'm chilly. I'm thinking of the Presence of Mind Jacket, but will hold out if more wraps will be brought out closer to Fall.



I am pretty new to the brand too, and my first was a Scuba LOL...what color did you get? They are the best hoodies on the planet. I am up to 5 now LOL

Yes new items pretty much come every tuesday late at night (like 2amish I was told?) and sometimes the stuff sells out by lunchtime. Like they just had the Bordeaux Studio Crops and they were gone within the day.  Also sometimes the web gets stuff the stores dont get, and vice versa. I also think they put out a bigger quantity every 2 weeks moreso than every week. But again I am new too so maybe some others can give you more insight. 

There are also a couple blogs you can follow which are extremely helpful in letting you know whats coming. Just google Lululemon. I know there is Lulumum and I think the other is Luluaddict. 

The brand is addictive, so be prepared to watch your bank account go down the drain


----------



## ipudgybear

I stopped by Lululemon today. I saw the Define jacket in bordeaux, tried it on, and fell in love with it. I didn't buy it though cause it was too much especially since I needed new crops for running. I am tempted to run back tomorrow morning and purchase the jacket.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

does anyone wear Wunder Under pants as leggings when they're not working out?? 

i really want a pair of black leggings for fall to wear with comfy cotton tops and wedge sneakers but HATE when you can see through them. my Wunder Under crops are perfect when a shirt is a tad short but the crop won't work with wedge sneakers or boots, unless they're tall. 

i am thinking i can get away with the pants. does the sizing work the same as the crops? i can never find them in store so i'll prob have to order online.


----------



## gymangel812

flsurfergirl3 said:


> does anyone wear Wunder Under pants as leggings when they're not working out??
> 
> i really want a pair of black leggings for fall to wear with comfy cotton tops and wedge sneakers but HATE when you can see through them. my Wunder Under crops are perfect when a shirt is a tad short but the crop won't work with wedge sneakers or boots, unless they're tall.
> 
> i am thinking i can get away with the pants. does the sizing work the same as the crops? i can never find them in store so i'll prob have to order online.



I wear my wuc when I'm around the house, I'm sure you could just use them as leggings. The pants are sized the same.


----------



## eurasiangirl

flsurfergirl3 said:


> does anyone wear Wunder Under pants as leggings when they're not working out??
> 
> i really want a pair of black leggings for fall to wear with comfy cotton tops and wedge sneakers but HATE when you can see through them. my Wunder Under crops are perfect when a shirt is a tad short but the crop won't work with wedge sneakers or boots, unless they're tall.
> 
> i am thinking i can get away with the pants. does the sizing work the same as the crops? i can never find them in store so i'll prob have to order online.



Yes I have 5-6 pairs and wear them around for everyday life with boots/longish tops/etc. The WU's and crops size the same (at least for me) I'm a 4 in both styles. If you're on the shorter side like me (I'm 5'5") the full length WU's may bunch a little at the ankles. You can, however, get them hemmed at the store but I haven't because since the WU's are tapered then the leg openings would be a little wider around the ankle which I don't want. It's up to personal preference. 

Also a side note - try to find older stock WU's/bottoms in general - Lulu has come out with a terrible new triangle-shaped gusset that gives most ladies (who never get it with any other bottoms/pants) horrendous CT and the triangle shows if you bend over. Bizarre design. Anyways the "older" types of better gusset are diamond or oval shaped. Just something to keep an eye out for.


----------



## terps08

eurasiangirl said:


> Also a side note - try to find older stock WU's/bottoms in general - Lulu has come out with a terrible new triangle-shaped gusset that gives most ladies (who never get it with any other bottoms/pants) horrendous CT and the triangle shows if you bend over. Bizarre design. Anyways the "older" types of better gusset are diamond or oval shaped. Just something to keep an eye out for.



YES.  What is up with the new gusset??  My 1+ year old WU crops have the diamond shape and it's wonderful, no CT at all, but I tried on the new triangle one and it was terrible!


----------



## purseproblm

Ladies, which jacket/ hoodie is best for outdoor running as it gets cooler? I hate the dreadmill so outside it is.


----------



## am2022

visited lululemon 2 years ago but didn't end up getting anything as pretty happy with my nike/ adidas for simple zumba/yoga/ gym visits..
but now that im planning to take up running/ biking , the wind can get chilly so eyeing some waterproof ones!
will post pics soon!


----------



## ipudgybear

I just purchased the Define jacket for outdoor running. I tried it on in the store and love the idea that it has gloves that you can slip on for the cool runs. I think most of the jackets have it though. I will try it on for when it gets chillier (60 degrees and below). 
There were other running jackets as well  but I haven't tried it on yet. I'm waiting till it gets more colder for those jackets.


----------



## ginamae

bummed at this weeks upload...hoping for more next week!!


----------



## purseproblm

There was some stuff added to the We Made Too Much Section


----------



## terps08

ginamae said:


> bummed at this weeks upload...hoping for more next week!!



Me too, didn't find anything I liked in the new upload this week and that's not usually the case.


----------



## terps08

purseproblm said:


> There was some stuff added to the We Made Too Much Section



Yay! I picked up a Vinyasa scarf last night online from the WMTM section.  $34 for a cotton scarf is still kind of pricey, but I love that it can be worn numerous ways with the snaps.


----------



## missjenny2679

I need advise from long time lulu fans! I bought my first scuba hoodie a few weeks ago (black) and LOVE it! So much so that I ordered the blazer fossil/white. It just came today, and I'm SO sad To be frank...it feels like crap. It does not seem as plush/soft as my black one. Loose stitches and threads all over. NOT what I expected for $108+tax! Is this normal? Do some colors/designs feel thinner? Or did I just get a lemon? It also does not seem to "hug" as nicely as my other one either, and they are the same size.


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> Yay! I picked up a Vinyasa scarf last night online from the WMTM section.  $34 for a cotton scarf is still kind of pricey, but I love that it can be worn numerous ways with the snaps.



Vinyasa's are the best!  I have far too many to admit to, but live in them in the fall/winter.  They are also really good when you travel.


----------



## elmel

missjenny2679 said:
			
		

> I need advise from long time lulu fans! I bought my first scuba hoodie a few weeks ago (black) and LOVE it! So much so that I ordered the blazer fossil/white. It just came today, and I'm SO sad To be frank...it feels like crap. It does not seem as plush/soft as my black one. Loose stitches and threads all over. NOT what I expected for $108+tax! Is this normal? Do some colors/designs feel thinner? Or did I just get a lemon? It also does not seem to "hug" as nicely as my other one either, and they are the same size.



Sorry to hear about that  but on the lulu blogs they have been chatting, lulu has definitely been having some quality control problems lateely... Such a shame. I would say return it to your store and see another one is made better!


----------



## gymangel812

missjenny2679 said:


> I need advise from long time lulu fans! I bought my first scuba hoodie a few weeks ago (black) and LOVE it! So much so that I ordered the blazer fossil/white. It just came today, and I'm SO sad To be frank...it feels like crap. It does not seem as plush/soft as my black one. Loose stitches and threads all over. NOT what I expected for $108+tax! Is this normal? Do some colors/designs feel thinner? Or did I just get a lemon? It also does not seem to "hug" as nicely as my other one either, and they are the same size.



Lulu quality can be iffy. Different colors of the same thing produced near the same time can be of different quality. That's why I like to try things in store. I would return and get another color.

Tried some new items in store recently. Love the new star runner stuff, it is soooo soft. Got the angel long sleeve and blue striped short sleeve. Love the detailing on them too. Also tried the gust buster jacket. It was warm without being bulky. I think it will work nicely for horse riding during the fall and winter. Lastly I tried the downtown puffy jacket. It was pretty flattering for a puffer jacket. I'm not sure how warm it will be though and I didn't want the red color so I passed on it for now.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

My gorgeous new work/school (teacher) bag!! I got so fed up carrying my (annoying & heavy) laptop bag, lunch, workout clothes, and purse so I knew this school year I needed something way more functional and cute! I had intentions of getting a Kipling Seoul backpack but couldn't find a cute color (thank goodness), so I looked online to Lululemon and found this one! I am (and have always been) obsessed with blush/nude/taupe colors and I instantly loved this and the great reviews it got! I did waver between this and the split pea but it was a little more green in person so I stuck with this one. 

I got poured on the last few days but it has helped up and dried so well!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

missjenny2679 said:
			
		

> I need advise from long time lulu fans! I bought my first scuba hoodie a few weeks ago (black) and LOVE it! So much so that I ordered the blazer fossil/white. It just came today, and I'm SO sad To be frank...it feels like crap. It does not seem as plush/soft as my black one. Loose stitches and threads all over. NOT what I expected for $108+tax! Is this normal? Do some colors/designs feel thinner? Or did I just get a lemon? It also does not seem to "hug" as nicely as my other one either, and they are the same size.



I ordered a red one off the website and it came with holes in it. I wasnt impressed with it at all, but then when i went in the store they had received the red hoodies in and it felt much better. 

May e the fabric of the printed pattern wasnt as nice as the solid colors? I just picked up the baby pink color and its gorgeous. I would just return your fossil white hoodie. Call them up and they will send you a label and pay for return shipping if you show them the damage.


----------



## missjenny2679

Thanks for the advice ladies! I'll just have to make a trip to the closest store. Which stinks because it's not that close.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Just ran into my first bleeding issue.  I tend to stay away from colors known to bleed, but I got burned.  My March Wee Are From Space CRB bled all over my white DSCs.  I probably should have known better than wash them together, but the CRB has been worn, sweat in and washed about 8-10 times!  So disappointing to see this continue to be a problem with LuLu.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I still haven't bought anything Lulu, but I still like the items. The one time I tried things on, nothing seemed to work. 

Side note: I'm going to a new gym/studio and almost everyone wears Lulu (even the few guys I see).


----------



## mishybelle

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Just ran into my first bleeding issue.  I tend to stay away from colors known to bleed, but I got burned.  My March Wee Are From Space CRB bled all over my white DSCs.  I probably should have known better than wash them together, but the CRB has been worn, sweat in and washed about 8-10 times!  So disappointing to see this continue to be a problem with LuLu.



Me too. I wore my flash scoop neck tank for the second time and it started to bleed onto my towel at the gym. I never noticed this the first time around  weird


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> Vinyasa's are the best!  I have far too many to admit to, but live in them in the fall/winter.  They are also really good when you* travel.*



Great idea!!  I'm one of those people that are always cold on airplanes, so this is awesome.

I kind of wish I waited to get one of the new colors (pigment blue or tonka striped), but heathered lavender should be nice also.

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...kuId=3453412&catId=women-seasonal-accessories


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> Great idea!!  I'm one of those people that are always cold on airplanes, so this is awesome.
> 
> I kind of wish I waited to get one of the new colors (pigment blue or tonka striped), but heathered lavender should be nice also.
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...kuId=3453412&catId=women-seasonal-accessories



I picked up both of those this morning.  I already have similar ones, but those colors are too great for me to pass up.  I do wear them all the time though!  They are perfect on the plane, though.  I never fly without one and they are just enough to keep you warm or use as a pillow to sleep.


----------



## kmh1190

flsurfergirl3 said:


> My gorgeous new work/school (teacher) bag!! I got so fed up carrying my (annoying & heavy) laptop bag, lunch, workout clothes, and purse so I knew this school year I needed something way more functional and cute! I had intentions of getting a Kipling Seoul backpack but couldn't find a cute color (thank goodness), so I looked online to Lululemon and found this one! I am (and have always been) obsessed with blush/nude/taupe colors and I instantly loved this and the great reviews it got! I did waver between this and the split pea but it was a little more green in person so I stuck with this one.
> 
> I got poured on the last few days but it has helped up and dried so well!


 
Great bag! Which one is it? 

I've been eyeing the keep on running duffel but $148 seems kind of steep for a bag I'm going to be schlepping around my gym stuff in.  I've always wondered about the quality of their bags but sounds like they are decent.  LOL..I'm complaining about the price of the bag but just spent $79 on a pair of their clamdigger II pants which I will be sweating in at the gym.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

kmh1190 said:


> Great bag! Which one is it?
> 
> I've been eyeing the keep on running duffel but $148 seems kind of steep for a bag I'm going to be schlepping around my gym stuff in.  I've always wondered about the quality of their bags but sounds like they are decent.  LOL..I'm complaining about the price of the bag but just spent $79 on a pair of their clamdigger II pants which I will be sweating in at the gym.



The best practice backpack


----------



## eurasiangirl

kmh1190 said:


> I've been eyeing the keep on running duffel but $148 seems kind of steep for a bag I'm going to be schlepping around my gym stuff in.  I've always wondered about the quality of their bags but sounds like they are decent.



Literally just bought the keep on running duffel in bordeaux tonight....I really like it. I was going back and forth between the black and bordeaux but ended up with bordeaux because it just looked a lot more "special" than the black, and the interior lining was milky way print and the black's interior was a little boring. It's a good size, got a bunch of pockets inside and out and feels quite sturdy, and there's a bunch of ways to carry it (hand/forearm, shoulder with short straps and shoulder with long strap.) I'm planning to use it for gym, yoga, pilates, riding and whatever other activities that come up...my only gripe is that I don't think I can put it through the washing machine because it's got some leather like detailing on the straps and pulls, and I like my gym bags to be machine washable for obvious reasons. But we'll see if I can find a way...

I also picked up the Angel Blue Define jacket tonight. I have a black one from forever ago, but this one is so much softer and I'm kind of obsessed with the color - Tiffany blue-ish. I already got the AB turbo tank and no limits tank a few weeks ago. I'm waiting out on a Swiftly LS once I find it in a color I like, but it'll probably be my next purchase. 

I also tried on some Run: Inspire crops just for the hell of it....UGH TRIANGLE GUSSET. They really need to get rid of those, they're so useless, you can SEE them when you bend over (???) and just all around terrible. LULU - BRING BACK THE DIAMOND AND OVAL GUSSETS...or I'll definitely NOT being buying any more bottoms with the triangle gussets. Lol.


----------



## kmh1190

eurasiangirl said:


> Literally just bought the keep on running duffel in bordeaux tonight....I really like it. I was going back and forth between the black and bordeaux but ended up with bordeaux because it just looked a lot more "special" than the black, and the interior lining was milky way print and the black's interior was a little boring. It's a good size, got a bunch of pockets inside and out and feels quite sturdy, and there's a bunch of ways to carry it (hand/forearm, shoulder with short straps and shoulder with long strap.) I'm planning to use it for gym, yoga, pilates, riding and whatever other activities that come up...my only gripe is that I don't think I can put it through the washing machine because it's got some leather like detailing on the straps and pulls, and I like my gym bags to be machine washable for obvious reasons. But we'll see if I can find a way...


 
Interesting..I didn't know about the leather detailing and I'm with you about being able to wash my gym bags.  I'll still keep mulling it over (hopefully while I'm mulling it over they don't sell out).


----------



## Mininana

Please help!! 

I ordered a sweater about a month ago but sent it to a relative in the us that I will see next feb. 

I have a friend going to the USA very soon and wanted to order a few lulu items. This would be my actual first lulu purchase and I'm excited!! 

What are the basic items to own? I was thinking a define jacket, a wunder under crop and which tank top? 

Also, is the running crop longer in the legs? Because I would want to wear as an actual long legging. I like the navy blue one with the pattern on the waist. Sorry I'm on my phone and do not remember the model name or color but it's the crop legging with the circle mesh for running and has a pocket in the back with a zipper as well as a strap in front. Its in luxtreme. Which fabric is best? That or Luon?

My main activities are Pilates and jogging.. And it can get hot sometimes


I own a pair of gap body legging crop that I love and I think it's the same material as luon or similar. Is this true? In that case Luon is awesome too!

Thanks ladies!!

Xoxo


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i got the Wunder Under pants in burgundy and black today!!! had them hemmed to just below my ankle


----------



## abs914

I own the Groove pants and got the Run Inspire Crops last week.  I'm really loving how those crops fit me so I went back in today to purchase the all black pair.  The sales woman said the Inspires have very thin material so I'll basically freeze in them during the fall/winter.  I wound up getting the Studio full length pants.  They're super comfy, but quite different than the Inspires I had intended on buying.  

Any other suggestions for a warm-ish type pant?  Or is that just not really possible with lululemon and I should go back and buy the Inspires.  I'd probably just pair them with Uggs to run errands.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

abs914 said:


> I own the Groove pants and got the Run Inspire Crops last week.  I'm really loving how those crops fit me so I went back in today to purchase the all black pair.  The sales woman said the Inspires have very thin material so I'll basically freeze in them during the fall/winter.  I wound up getting the Studio full length pants.  They're super comfy, but quite different than the Inspires I had intended on buying.
> 
> Any other suggestions for a warm-ish type pant?  Or is that just not really possible with lululemon and I should go back and buy the Inspires.  I'd probably just pair them with Uggs to run errands.



My inspires are great for my outdoor workouts in south Florida. My wunder under crops and pants are HOT. Idk how people do hot yoga in them. They are definitely warm. And of the Luon fabrics. The Luxtreme is way cooler.


----------



## terps08

abs914 said:


> I own the Groove pants and got the Run Inspire Crops last week.  I'm really loving how those crops fit me so I went back in today to purchase the all black pair.  The sales woman said the Inspires have very thin material so I'll basically freeze in them during the fall/winter.  I wound up getting the Studio full length pants.  They're super comfy, but quite different than the Inspires I had intended on buying.
> 
> *Any other suggestions for a warm-ish type pant?*  Or is that just not really possible with lululemon and I should go back and buy the Inspires.  I'd probably just pair them with Uggs to run errands.



I actually really like my Under Armour leggings for winter running.  They wick away sweat/moisture, so you're not freezing due to your sweat, but they also keep heat in.  UA, in my opinion, has a lot more technical options than Lululemon.  They have winter gear, summer gear, and something for inbetween seasons.  I love Lululemon for yoga and summer, but I think UA is better for when you need technical stuff.


----------



## coconutsboston

terps08 said:
			
		

> I actually really like my Under Armour leggings for winter running.  They wick away sweat/moisture, so you're not freezing due to your sweat, but they also keep heat in.  UA, in my opinion, has a lot more technical options than Lululemon.  They have winter gear, summer gear, and something for inbetween seasons.  I love Lululemon for yoga and summer, but I think UA is better for when you need technical stuff.



Another vote for UA. I love my winter leggings!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

coconutsboston said:
			
		

> Another vote for UA. I love my winter leggings!



Me too! LOL THey also make the best Cold Weather Mocks and Turtlenecks! I use them all the time and use my Lulu just for around the house LOL i mean with how delicate the Swiftly material is it could never withstand the workouts every day without pulling, snagging, etc.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

coconutsboston said:
			
		

> Another vote for UA. I love my winter leggings!



And honestly UA cares more about their customers than Lululemon does!!  I get so sick and tired of their limited productions, poor quality, snotty store clerks, no holds, poor shipping from web...it goes on sadly!


----------



## Mininana

Should we start a UA thread? I made a four item purchase yesterday after I saw how cute and cheap and technical their clothes are!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Sure...I love their stuff hehe!


----------



## abs914

Thanks!  I'll have to look into Under Armour


----------



## Mininana

terps08 said:


> I actually really like my Under Armour leggings for winter running.  They wick away sweat/moisture, so you're not freezing due to your sweat, but they also keep heat in.  UA, in my opinion, has a lot more technical options than Lululemon.  They have winter gear, summer gear, and something for inbetween seasons.  I love Lululemon for yoga and summer, but I think UA is better for when you need technical stuff.





coconutsboston said:


> Another vote for UA. I love my winter leggings!





Luv2BuyBags said:


> Me too! LOL THey also make the best Cold Weather Mocks and Turtlenecks! I use them all the time and use my Lulu just for around the house LOL i mean with how delicate the Swiftly material is it could never withstand the workouts every day without pulling, snagging, etc.





abs914 said:


> Thanks!  I'll have to look into Under Armour





I opened a thread and posted my purchases!!


----------



## ipudgybear

Hey guys, I was wondering what do you think about the Wunder Unders as leggings. I've been trying to find the perfect leggings in case my shirt doesn't cover my bum and I don't want my bum to be exposed to leggings that are see through. Are they opaque enough to be worn out without a long shirt?


----------



## gymangel812

ipudgybear said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering what do you think about the Wunder Unders as leggings. I've been trying to find the perfect leggings in case my shirt doesn't cover my bum and I don't want my bum to be exposed to leggings that are see through. Are they opaque enough to be worn out without a long shirt?


some colors are, some aren't. darker ones usually are.


----------



## kmh1190

Just received my vinyasa scarf via fedex and I love it.  I got in in the cashew/heathered black tonka stripe.  I've been looking for a good versatile circle scarf for the fall and winter.  Last year I bought one from American Apparel and the thing was so big and thick it was almost impossible for me to wear as a scarf.

I just found out that there is a store near my workplace in the city I work.  The downer is that they close at 6pm and I don't get off until 7:15pm.  GRRRRRrrrrr.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ipudgybear said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering what do you think about the Wunder Unders as leggings. I've been trying to find the perfect leggings in case my shirt doesn't cover my bum and I don't want my bum to be exposed to leggings that are see through. Are they opaque enough to be worn out without a long shirt?



I do! They are perfect. I actually just pick up my black and Bordeaux wunder under pants from being hemmed at Lululemon. My fall leggings  Just lay them to dry because mine tend to fade.


----------



## terps08

Lots of new items under WMTM!
- WU Crops
- WU Pants
- Sun Sprinter Crops (have had my eye on this for several months, but it's getting colder, so I'm not sure)
- Fast and Free Crops

And more!

I picked up a pair of the WU Crops in deep indigo/mirage.  Hope they work!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Be careful with that slub crop material. I tried it on and it felt itchy and picky to me. Not comfortable at all


----------



## Jahpson

I am so mad I missed out on the bliss bag. I have started yoga and have to use my mini northface bag but it would have been nice to have that one. Oh well


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I am kind of peeved! It seems Lulu has a new policy...they were told by Corp to NOT answer their telephone anymore!!!  This is so ridiculous I think I am over buying from this company!

So if I see something online and feel like going to the store to try it on I would call first to see if they have my size in stock because I am 1 hour and 10 min away from my closest store!!  Well now I have to WAIT until some worker FEELS like calling me back??  How can you plan your day then?

This really pisses me off because i was just in Lulu today and there were 3 girls working and me and 1 other customer  in the store.  So why on earth wouldnt they answer the phone then? Makes no sense!!  It seems they want to devote their time to their in store customers, and the "callers" can just wait. 

Well DUH Lulu I would be in the dang store if you answered your phone LOL. This company is just so annoying anymore.  They wont ship from the store, they wont hold not even for an hour while I drive 70 min, their shipping materials are the worst (my scuba hoodie was hanging out of the flimsy bag when It was delivered), some sales girls are so snotty, and not to mention their quality has gone down hill and they aren't bashful about over charging for lackluster quality! 

I just cant get over a Corp office telling their stores to NOT answer the phone when a customer is calling. I think I will go back to Under Armour stuff. Why be annoyed while spending thousands of dollars?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

I knew something was fishy! I called for 3 days to 2 locations and finally had to ask my friend who worked there to check on a product for me. Then, I had stuff hemmed and wanted to see if I could have my Mom pick it up instead and they didn't answer so I had to drive there myself.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I am kind of peeved! It seems Lulu has a new policy...they were told by Corp to NOT answer their telephone anymore!!!  This is so ridiculous I think I am over buying from this company!
> 
> So if I see something online and feel like going to the store to try it on I would call first to see if they have my size in stock because I am 1 hour and 10 min away from my closest store!!  Well now I have to WAIT until some worker FEELS like calling me back??  How can you plan your day then?
> 
> This really pisses me off because i was just in Lulu today and there were 3 girls working and me and 1 other customer  in the store.  So why on earth wouldnt they answer the phone then? Makes no sense!!  It seems they want to devote their time to their in store customers, and the "callers" can just wait.
> 
> Well DUH Lulu I would be in the dang store if you answered your phone LOL. This company is just so annoying anymore.  They wont ship from the store, they wont hold not even for an hour while I drive 70 min, their shipping materials are the worst (my scuba hoodie was hanging out of the flimsy bag when It was delivered), some sales girls are so snotty, and not to mention their quality has gone down hill and they aren't bashful about over charging for lackluster quality!
> 
> I just cant get over a Corp office telling their stores to NOT answer the phone when a customer is calling. I think I will go back to Under Armour stuff. Why be annoyed while spending thousands of dollars?




Lululemon might have the worst customer service of any place I've ever shopped.  I only buy an occasional item now and have cut down on my spending there by at least 90%.  I am not interested in supporting a company with such terrible service/quality.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

flsurfergirl3 said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> I knew something was fishy! I called for 3 days to 2 locations and finally had to ask my friend who worked there to check on a product for me. Then, I had stuff hemmed and wanted to see if I could have my Mom pick it up instead and they didn't answer so I had to drive there myself.



Honestly they are going to lose alot of customers! I am to old to be running around all over creation for freakin workout clothes!  Not to mention gas is $4.25 a gallon  I mean they really inconvenienced the heck out of me, and I see the did the same to you too!  And we have been loyal customers, but not anymore! I refuse to be treated like crap!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Lululemon might have the worst customer service of any place I've ever shopped.  I only buy an occasional item now and have cut down on my spending there by at least 90%.  I am not interested in supporting a company with such terrible service/quality.



Thats how I feel. Like when I went in the store today I was so pissed to even buy anything from them!  I got the pants I wanted and was out of there. It stinks because I do love their stuff, but its principle now! I wont be treated like a 2nd rate customer because I need to call the store!  I will gladly take my $$ elsewhere!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I was in Marshalls yesterday and in the workout section they had a group of "yoga" tops and they were very close to the Swiftly's. The material was a bit heavier but side by side they were pretty close. It was $15 compared to $68. 

I do feel the material wasnt as good but for that price difference if your not as fussy as I am you might like it. Oh the funny thing was they were based out of Montreal so clearly they are copying Lulu. If anyone wants to see a pic let me know and I will post it.


----------



## colleenco

I was also in the store today and extremely frustrated. I was told they had the crops in the size and color I wanted at 7pm last night. I was there when they opened this morning and they didn't have either pair! So I was told that "one of the girls that works there is that size and she may have bought them". Well wtf?! Why do they get to snap up the single pair that is available? My frustration is that they only have one pair of most items in each size. I mean why not make a ton of 8's, 10's and 12's, as most women are these sizes and they go fast. I think this would resolve so many issues if they were well-stocked. Then we wouldn't need to call as much because it would be likely that what we wanted was there. And forget ordering online. It's all sold out by the time I wake up in the morning. But btwn them now not answering their phones (insane!) and the shortage of colors and sizes and the fact that they cannot check inventory - I am also over this place. We shouldn't feel like this when spending $150-200 for one outfit. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

colleenco said:
			
		

> I was also in the store today and extremely frustrated. I was told they had the crops in the size and color I wanted at 7pm last night. I was there when they opened this morning and they didn't have either pair! So I was told that "one of the girls that works there is that size and she may have bought them". Well wtf?! Why do they get to snap up the single pair that is available? My frustration is that they only have one pair of most items in each size. I mean why not make a ton of 8's, 10's and 12's, as most women are these sizes and they go fast. I think this would resolve so many issues if they were well-stocked. Then we wouldn't need to call as much because it would be likely that what we wanted was there. And forget ordering online. It's all sold out by the time I wake up in the morning. But btwn them now not answering their phones (insane!) and the shortage of colors and sizes and the fact that they cannot check inventory - I am also over this place. We shouldn't feel like this when spending $150-200 for one outfit. It's ridiculous.



I couldnt agree with you more!  How rotten to treat the customer so poorly. Without customers they would have no business!

Oh and another weird thing....They are putting warnings on their pants too warning people to try them on and bend over cause apparently they are see thru!!  Not to mention the warning about color transfer to your clothing when you wear some items with bright color dyes. 

This is one weird company any more!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I've been preaching this for months, but as long as people keep buying, Lululemon won't change a thing.  Sure they'll put warnings on the tags to protect their butts, but they won't actually change the quality.  Why would they?  They are selling out and making boat loads of money, even with all of the issues.  When people say this brand is like a cult, they aren't kidding.  People buying everything up at 4 in the morning each upload sends a clear message to the company--we will keep buying (and buy fast) no matter what.  Until the company's profits take a hit, nothing will change.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I read on Lulumum's blog that Lululemon is removing negative feedback from their site. I assume its to sell stuff faster that isnt a well made item.  Just when you think they are the worst they manage to do something else shady!! 

And read some of the comments too!

http://lulumum.blogspot.com/2012/09...ium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Lulumum+(lulumum)


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I was in Marshalls yesterday and in the workout section they had a group of "yoga" tops and they were very close to the Swiftly's. The material was a bit heavier but side by side they were pretty close. It was $15 compared to $68.
> 
> I do feel the material wasnt as good but for that price difference if your not as fussy as I am you might like it. Oh the funny thing was they were based out of Montreal so clearly they are copying Lulu. If anyone wants to see a pic let me know and I will post it.



I would like to see a pic!  Do they have different colors?  What is the brand?  I am near a Marshall's, but I know they have different items.  Thanks in advance!



Luv2BuyBags said:


> I couldnt agree with you more!  How rotten to treat the customer so poorly. Without customers they would have no business!
> 
> Oh and another weird thing....They are putting warnings on their pants too warning people to try them on and bend over cause apparently they are see thru!!  Not to mention the warning about color transfer to your clothing when you wear some items with bright color dyes.
> 
> This is one weird company any more!



YES.  I noticed that "bend over" test BS under WUC's.  So they can say, oh we warned you so we take zero responsibility when consumers complain about it?  It's total BS.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Now again its not 100% a Swiftly but the marking were close (minus the horseshoe emblem on front) but its $14.99 compared to $68. Its worth a try anyway if your Marshall's has it. 

Sorry the pic is a bit grainy, I took it an night with my ipad LOL!


----------



## kmh1190

Anybody order online?  I've had them send me the wrong tracking numbers with my last 2 orders. They've always sent me the right one once I've contacted them but I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## missjenny2679

Will the US get any of the things that are on the Canadian site?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

So frustrated I missed the Bordeaux Scuba hoodie! Damn up Lululemon! You suck!


----------



## sheanabelle

and i just missed out on the bordeaux WU's online  but just ran to my store and they had one left!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Luv2BuyBags said:


> So frustrated I missed the Bordeaux Scuba hoodie! Damn up Lululemon! You suck!



wow...literally a few hours ago it was still up there with almost all the sizes...wtf!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I was up at like 3am and had it in my cart on my ipad but then I fell asleep LOL! When I woke up at 9am it was gone! I just dont understand why they make so little. I mean I get the supply and demand laws etc but still make 100 instead of 50 LOL!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

sheanabelle said:


> and i just missed out on the bordeaux WU's online  but just ran to my store and they had one left!!



My friend wanted them real bad. We called the store at 7pm the night before and got there when they opened the next morning and miraculously they were gone.  The one sales clerk said the one girl that worked there probably bought them. 

So its not only limited supply we have to deal with, we also have to contend with the sales people taking the limited supply too. 

Its to annoying. They are the weirdest company on the planet. And I never hear good things about them anymore.


----------



## missjenny2679

For those that were up at 3...were there any other New Scuba colors besides the Bordeaux? Also, were there any new Define colors? I looked online at 8 and really didn't see many new things. Does stuff really sell out that fast? *sorry, I'm new to the brand*


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

The only new Scuba was Bordeaux. I didnt look at the Defines, but isnt that Pink new?

Yes the popular stuff usually sells out by 6am


----------



## sheanabelle

missjenny2679 said:


> For those that were up at 3...were there any other New Scuba colors besides the Bordeaux? Also, were there any new Define colors? I looked online at 8 and really didn't see many new things. Does stuff really sell out that fast? *sorry, I'm new to the brand*



I don't think there were any defines...unless the pink is new? and I only remember the bordeaux scuba..IT was pretty!
and oh yeah...Stuff sells out quick!


----------



## missjenny2679

I saw that they randomly brought out a red define a couple of days ago. Do they sometimes just add random stuff on other days? I'm so mad because I would have bought it, but wanted to wait for the "upload". I also was watching the heathered cashew scuba, and the all of a sudden almost all the sizes are sold out at once?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I am thinking on that Cashew too.  You can call and ask about stock. I called on Sunday and I know that size 10 is under 10 available.  I just wanted Bordeaux more and missed it, so I am thinking of settling on the cashew.  Problem is I have 3 new Scuba's I havent even taken the tags off yet LOL! To bad I cant swap one because I love this cashew!


----------



## emcosmo1639

missjenny2679 said:


> I saw that they randomly brought out a red define a couple of days ago. Do they sometimes just add random stuff on other days? I'm so mad because I would have bought it, but wanted to wait for the "upload". I also was watching the heathered cashew scuba, and the all of a sudden almost all the sizes are sold out at once?



It was probably a return that popped up on the site--be careful with those...many people have shared stories of receiving dirty/used items from those purchases. (bandaids on them, pilling, smells, deodorant stains etc)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Is it just me or was nothing "new" this morning? Looked like reposted stuff. Either that or I was subconsciously uninterested because of all the negative stuff on them lately.


----------



## stylefly

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Is it just me or was nothing "new" this morning? Looked like reposted stuff. Either that or I was subconsciously uninterested because of all the negative stuff on them lately.



It was mostly repeated styles in new colours

I do want the Bordeaux Scuba though! Wonder when the scalpers will toss them up on Ebay ? I always think that's part of the rapid sellout when I see it happening and it's totally not fair. But I guess they can't prevent people from buying their stuff!


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Now again its not 100% a Swiftly but the marking were close (minus the horseshoe emblem on front) but its $14.99 compared to $68. Its worth a try anyway if your Marshall's has it.
> 
> Sorry the pic is a bit grainy, I took it an night with my ipad LOL!



Thanks for the pic!  I'll stop by today and see if they have any at my Marshall's.  I've been looking for a long sleeved top to run in, since the weather is getting colder.


----------



## Jahpson

emcosmo1639 said:


> It was probably a return that popped up on the site--be careful with those...many people have shared stories of receiving dirty/used items from those purchases. (bandaids on them, pilling, smells, deodorant stains etc)



Oh no!!! 

They had sold out on the Pretty Pink Define jacket and my store doesn't carry it yet (crosses fingers) and I was hoping it would one day pop up online again but I don't want it to be used and dirty!


----------



## Jahpson

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I am kind of peeved! It seems Lulu has a new policy...they were told by Corp to NOT answer their telephone anymore!!!  This is so ridiculous I think I am over buying from this company!
> 
> So if I see something online and feel like going to the store to try it on I would call first to see if they have my size in stock because I am 1 hour and 10 min away from my closest store!!  Well now I have to WAIT until some worker FEELS like calling me back??  How can you plan your day then?
> 
> This really pisses me off because i was just in Lulu today and there were 3 girls working and me and 1 other customer  in the store.  So why on earth wouldnt they answer the phone then? Makes no sense!!  It seems they want to devote their time to their in store customers, and the "callers" can just wait.
> 
> Well DUH Lulu I would be in the dang store if you answered your phone LOL. This company is just so annoying anymore.  They wont ship from the store, they wont hold not even for an hour while I drive 70 min, their shipping materials are the worst (my scuba hoodie was hanging out of the flimsy bag when It was delivered), some sales girls are so snotty, and not to mention their quality has gone down hill and they aren't bashful about over charging for lackluster quality!
> 
> I just cant get over a Corp office telling their stores to NOT answer the phone when a customer is calling. I think I will go back to Under Armour stuff. Why be annoyed while spending thousands of dollars?



Oh HELL NO!

I am sorry that you have to put up with that


----------



## emcosmo1639

Jahpson said:
			
		

> Oh no!!!
> 
> They had sold out on the Pretty Pink Define jacket and my store doesn't carry it yet (crosses fingers) and I was hoping it would one day pop up online again but I don't want it to be used and dirty!



Some people get lucky but I've heard far too many stories to ever chance it.  Lululemon doesn't know what quality control is.


----------



## Jahpson

So i stopped by the store last night just to check if they had the color. My SA said that what you see online may never reach certain stores but I could always call a store and check. Anyway, I got the bordeaux define and the manduka equa towel plus in pretty pink/bordeaux drama for class.

I really like the bordeaux color so much I decided to wear it to work for casual friday.


----------



## missjenny2679

^^^you look great!


----------



## ssocialitex

Would it be okay to purchase a pair of lulu crops from e Bay? I just don't want it to be unauthentic or something...
Thanks!


----------



## ipudgybear

Jahpson said:


> So i stopped by the store last night just to check if they had the color. My SA said that what you see online may never reach certain stores but I could always call a store and check. Anyway, I got the bordeaux define and the manduka equa towel plus in pretty pink/bordeaux drama for class.
> 
> I really like the bordeaux color so much I decided to wear it to work for casual friday.


I purchased the bordeaux color as well. I love it! It looks great on you!


----------



## terps08

Jahpson said:


> So i stopped by the store last night just to check if they had the color. My SA said that what you see online may never reach certain stores but I could always call a store and check. Anyway, I got the bordeaux define and the manduka equa towel plus in pretty pink/bordeaux drama for class.
> 
> I really like the bordeaux color so much I decided to wear it to work for casual friday.



Looks great on you!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

ssocialitex said:


> Would it be okay to purchase a pair of lulu crops from e Bay? I just don't want it to be unauthentic or something...
> Thanks!


they do fake lulu, but those are probably fine. i would be more worried about the really popular items like scubas, groove pants/crops, astro pants/crops, wunder under crops/pants.


----------



## missjenny2679

Sorry if this has already been asked/posted, but at what time do they do the uploads?


----------



## gymangel812

missjenny2679 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked/posted, but at what time do they do the uploads?


tuesday morning at around 3am est.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Jahpson said:
			
		

> Oh no!!!
> 
> They had sold out on the Pretty Pink Define jacket and my store doesn't carry it yet (crosses fingers) and I was hoping it would one day pop up online again but I don't want it to be used and dirty!



What size are you? My store had some in but i didnt want that color, i was after Bordeaux.


----------



## Jahpson

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> What size are you? My store had some in but i didnt want that color, i was after Bordeaux.



Size 6

We had a couple of Bordeaux at my store. Annapolis, md

I wonder if they do phone orders


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> I am kind of peeved! It seems Lulu has a new policy...they were told by Corp to NOT answer their telephone anymore!!!  This is so ridiculous I think I am over buying from this company!
> 
> So if I see something online and feel like going to the store to try it on I would call first to see if they have my size in stock because I am 1 hour and 10 min away from my closest store!!  Well now I have to WAIT until some worker FEELS like calling me back??  How can you plan your day then?
> 
> This really pisses me off because i was just in Lulu today and there were 3 girls working and me and 1 other customer  in the store.  So why on earth wouldnt they answer the phone then? Makes no sense!!  It seems they want to devote their time to their in store customers, and the "callers" can just wait.
> 
> Well DUH Lulu I would be in the dang store if you answered your phone LOL. This company is just so annoying anymore.  They wont ship from the store, they wont hold not even for an hour while I drive 70 min, their shipping materials are the worst (my scuba hoodie was hanging out of the flimsy bag when It was delivered), some sales girls are so snotty, and not to mention their quality has gone down hill and they aren't bashful about over charging for lackluster quality!
> 
> I just cant get over a Corp office telling their stores to NOT answer the phone when a customer is calling. I think I will go back to Under Armour stuff. Why be annoyed while spending thousands of dollars?



Ugh I wish I had read this thread first. I have 2 stores near me, and I kept calling all day trying to get someone to pick up. (I thought maybe they were just busy...what store has a policy against picking up the phone?!?!)  I finally just drive to a store and of course they didn't have what I wanted in stock. I've never purchased anything from them before, but lululemon just got $500 from me via online shopping. Most of it was spent on non-returnables too. Bah. Crossing my fingers that their stuff won't be a complete miss...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> Ugh I wish I had read this thread first. I have 2 stores near me, and I kept calling all day trying to get someone to pick up. (I thought maybe they were just busy...what store has a policy against picking up the phone?!?!)  I finally just drive to a store and of course they didn't have what I wanted in stock. I've never purchased anything from them before, but lululemon just got $500 from me via online shopping. Most of it was spent on non-returnables too. Bah. Crossing my fingers that their stuff won't be a complete miss...



What did you order? Maybe some of us can give you an idea if its decent?


----------



## missjenny2679

Is it normal for the inside of a scuba cuff to pill after about a month of wear?


----------



## emcosmo1639

missjenny2679 said:


> Is it normal for the inside of a scuba cuff to pill after about a month of wear?



It's completely hit or miss.  Some items will last years and not pill, others will pill after one wear.  I have a few items that started pilling on the first wear within an hour or so of casual wear.  But then I also have items (like my scubas) that i've worn many times and they look new.  Try one of those sweater shaver things that remove pills, they work pretty well on lulu stuff.


----------



## missjenny2679

^^^thanks!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Jahpson said:


> So i stopped by the store last night just to check if they had the color. My SA said that what you see online may never reach certain stores but I could always call a store and check. Anyway, I got the bordeaux define and the manduka equa towel plus in pretty pink/bordeaux drama for class.
> 
> I really like the bordeaux color so much I decided to wear it to work for casual friday.




I Love the Bordeaux one. I did go to the NJ store and they did have a 6, but honestly that Bordeaux is so much prettier. Its so popular for fall and the Pink will get so dirty.  

BUT...I just washed my Star Runner top by hand by itself and look at the color bleeding...looks like I murdered someone 

So be careful washing your new jacket!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

New purchases for me...

Studio Pants in Bordeaux and Coal (before the price got jacked up to $108) 
Star Runner short sleeve in Bordeaux
Swiftly long sleeve in Pigment Blue
Scuba in Heathered Cashew
Astro Pants in Bordeaux
Hair ties in the Bordeaux combo pack
Run Team Spirit tee in Black from the sale section


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

missjenny2679 said:


> Is it normal for the inside of a scuba cuff to pill after about a month of wear?



I am curious what color do you have that is pilling so bad?  I have the dip dye black/armygreen from last year and no pilling. And I bought some new ones recently so I am curious if its a color I got. 

I will say I had the Pow Purple and returned it. It had so much puckering along the bottom band it looked awful.  My baby pink is the same way and the manager said I could take it home and wash it and if its still puckering then return that too.  Its not made as nice as my Scuba hoodie from last year for sure.  But I just LOVE my hoodies. The fit is perfect for me.


----------



## missjenny2679

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> I am curious what color do you have that is pilling so bad?  I have the dip dye black/armygreen from last year and no pilling. And I bought some new ones recently so I am curious if its a color I got.
> 
> I will say I had the Pow Purple and returned it. It had so much puckering along the bottom band it looked awful.  My baby pink is the same way and the manager said I could take it home and wash it and if its still puckering then return that too.  Its not made as nice as my Scuba hoodie from last year for sure.  But I just LOVE my hoodies. The fit is perfect for me.



I have an all Black one


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

missjenny2679 said:


> I have an all Black one



Oh OK I do not have that color, but my friend bought a black one yesterday. I will ask her.


----------



## missjenny2679

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> Oh OK I do not have that color, but my friend bought a black one yesterday. I will ask her.



Aw! Thanks The pilling is not super bad...it just annoys me because I can feel it when I use the thumb holes.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I Love the Bordeaux one. I did go to the NJ store and they did have a 6, but honestly that Bordeaux is so much prettier. Its so popular for fall and the Pink will get so dirty.
> 
> BUT...I just washed my Star Runner top by hand by itself and look at the color bleeding...looks like I murdered someone
> 
> So be careful washing your new jacket!!



If there is anything I've learned about lulu over the last few months it is to wash colors together and completely separate of anything light colored.  It's ridiculous that you have to be so careful with gym clothes (I spend more time/effort washing lulu than most my other clothes!), but I still do it.  I've heard the shout color catchers can help.



Luv2BuyBags said:


> New purchases for me...
> 
> Studio Pants in Bordeaux and Coal (before the price got jacked up to $108)
> Star Runner short sleeve in Bordeaux
> Swiftly long sleeve in Pigment Blue
> Scuba in Heathered Cashew
> Astro Pants in Bordeaux
> Hair ties in the Bordeaux combo pack
> Run Team Spirit tee in Black from the sale section



I am in love with the bordeaux studio pants!!  I also have the blue ones that came out--so comfy and perfect for fall!



Luv2BuyBags said:


> I am curious what color do you have that is pilling so bad?  I have the dip dye black/armygreen from last year and no pilling. And I bought some new ones recently so I am curious if its a color I got.
> 
> I will say I had the Pow Purple and returned it. It had so much puckering along the bottom band it looked awful.  My baby pink is the same way and the manager said I could take it home and wash it and if its still puckering then return that too.  Its not made as nice as my Scuba hoodie from last year for sure.  But I just LOVE my hoodies. The fit is perfect for me.



The color probably isn't the issue.  It is so weird how the pilling works, but it is completely random.  I'll see people on the Facebook groups complain about it but then I'll have the same item and be fine or vice/versa.  It also can depend on your shape/size, how active you are, how much rubbing there is etc.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> If there is anything I've learned about lulu over the last few months it is to wash colors together and completely separate of anything light colored.  It's ridiculous that you have to be so careful with gym clothes (I spend more time/effort washing lulu than most my other clothes!), but I still do it.  I've heard the shout color catchers can help.
> 
> I am in love with the bordeaux studio pants!!  I also have the blue ones that came out--so comfy and perfect for fall!
> 
> The color probably isn't the issue.  It is so weird how the pilling works, but it is completely random.  I'll see people on the Facebook groups complain about it but then I'll have the same item and be fine or vice/versa.  It also can depend on your shape/size, how active you are, how much rubbing there is etc.




Yes, ITA! I hand wash alot of my Nike just so it doesnt get mangled and so I do the same for my Lulu. The black pants also make my sink pitch black. But given they are so pricey I dont mind the extra work. 

Ohhh you got the Pigment Studios? I wanted them too but my budget wouldnt allow LOL!  They are so fab. I recently tried on the plum color but since they had a sticker of $108 over the old price I just couldnt buy them. Its principle for me. 

I looked at my Scubas and luckily I have no pilling. I am lucky, hopefully it doesnt happen cause I wear mine every day now.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Yes, ITA! I hand wash alot of my Nike just so it doesnt get mangled and so I do the same for my Lulu. The black pants also make my sink pitch black. But given they are so pricey I dont mind the extra work.
> 
> Ohhh you got the Pigment Studios? I wanted them too but my budget wouldnt allow LOL!  They are so fab. I recently tried on the plum color but since they had a sticker of $108 over the old price I just couldnt buy them. Its principle for me.
> 
> I looked at my Scubas and luckily I have no pilling. I am lucky, hopefully it doesnt happen cause I wear mine every day now.



Yea, I got the pigment ones.  It's sad, but I have just about every color they make in studios or in the crops.  But I do wear them all the time (I'm wearing my pigment ones right now, lol) so I justify it that way.  They are just SO comfy and great for traveling too--no worries about wrinkling and easy to pack.  

I always find it so funny with laundering my lulu.  I have a basket for my normal clothes and one for my lulu, then lulu gets divided by bleeders and non bleeders.  It gets washed on the hand wash setting and is airdried--SO thinks I'm ridiculous to take such care of clothes I sweat in...I'm starting to agree with him


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Yea, I got the pigment ones.  It's sad, but I have just about every color they make in studios or in the crops.  But I do wear them all the time (I'm wearing my pigment ones right now, lol) so I justify it that way.  They are just SO comfy and great for traveling too--no worries about wrinkling and easy to pack.
> 
> I always find it so funny with laundering my lulu.  I have a basket for my normal clothes and one for my lulu, then lulu gets divided by bleeders and non bleeders.  It gets washed on the hand wash setting and is airdried--SO thinks I'm ridiculous to take such care of clothes I sweat in...I'm starting to agree with him




Oh good now I dont feel bad having 6 crops LOL! I couldnt agree more. In fact I have never liked crop pants at all until I tried on the Studios. I am kinda new to Lulu so these are my first Studio pants. I am going back to have them hemmed, and luckily our store has a great seamstress and will reattach the drawstring. I didnt want to lose that. They are so lightweight everyone needs a pair!

I launder the same way, i have my own Lulu basket, and then the rest is done in the machine. I still wash mine the old fashioned way. I dont want the machine to ruin anything on spin cycle LOL But I will have to do the Scubas in the machine!

A friend of mine heard from our store and they got in the Creamsicle and Black Swan Scubas today, so they should be on the upload tonight.  Are you getting anything tonight? Nothing from the Spin group hits my button...thank gawd! LOL


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh good now I dont feel bad having 6 crops LOL! I couldnt agree more. In fact I have never liked crop pants at all until I tried on the Studios. I am kinda new to Lulu so these are my first Studio pants. I am going back to have them hemmed, and luckily our store has a great seamstress and will reattach the drawstring. I didnt want to lose that. They are so lightweight everyone needs a pair!
> 
> I launder the same way, i have my own Lulu basket, and then the rest is done in the machine. I still wash mine the old fashioned way. I dont want the machine to ruin anything on spin cycle LOL But I will have to do the Scubas in the machine!
> 
> A friend of mine heard from our store and they got in the Creamsicle and Black Swan Scubas today, so they should be on the upload tonight.  Are you getting anything tonight? Nothing from the Spin group hits my button...thank gawd! LOL



Haha...you sound just like me!  I was in the store today with a return and saw some of the new stuff.  I do not like the creamsicle (it doesn't look good with my skin tone) but Im guessing that will be uploaded along with all the new spinning stuff.  If the spinning crops didn't have the ugly skirt on them I would have grabbed them (they look really weird imo).  I saw someone post pics of some herringbone wu crops--I will be grabbing them in every color if they go up!!  Other than that I can't see myself getting much unless there is a new vinyasa, stride or crb.

The vast majority of my lulu consists of inspires, studios, strides, crbs and scarves.  I don't do much with the shorts or different tanks/crops/pants.  I stick with what I like and then buy it in just about every color


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Haha...you sound just like me!  I was in the store today with a return and saw some of the new stuff.  I do not like the creamsicle (it doesn't look good with my skin tone) but Im guessing that will be uploaded along with all the new spinning stuff.  If the spinning crops didn't have the ugly skirt on them I would have grabbed them (they look really weird imo).  I saw someone post pics of some herringbone wu crops--I will be grabbing them in every color if they go up!!  Other than that I can't see myself getting much unless there is a new vinyasa, stride or crb.
> 
> The vast majority of my lulu consists of inspires, studios, strides, crbs and scarves.  I don't do much with the shorts or different tanks/crops/pants.  I stick with what I like and then buy it in just about every color



Oh I love Creamsicle. I saw a tank and loved it, just hoping the Scuba is as pretty. Like not "to much".  I NEED the Bordeaux Scuba and I dont think they are going to put it out again. I swear this company is going to make me crazy! LOL. 

But yes I agree that skirt on those pants is bizarre, but I do understand their thought process behind it.  Its there to hide your butt from boys while spinning LOL.

I Love those Inspires, I am a pant girl and the Astros are my faves next to Studios of course LOL! And I like the In Stride but its to long for me, I am a Swiftly/Scuba girl LOL. i really love their clothing. I am older, 45, and at the age where I just want to be comfy!  But I do the same thing, once I like something I buy it in every color


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> Haha...you sound just like me!  I was in the store today with a return and saw some of the new stuff.  I do not like the creamsicle (it doesn't look good with my skin tone) but Im guessing that will be uploaded along with all the new spinning stuff.  If the spinning crops didn't have the ugly skirt on them I would have grabbed them (they look really weird imo).  I saw someone post pics of some herringbone wu crops--I will be grabbing them in every color if they go up!!  Other than that I can't see myself getting much unless there is a new vinyasa, stride or crb.
> 
> The vast majority of my lulu consists of inspires, studios, strides, crbs and scarves.  I don't do much with the shorts or different tanks/crops/pants.  I stick with what I like and then buy it in just about every color



I agree with you about the new spinning crops - not impressed at it.  Someone commented on one of the blogs that it looks like Lulu had extra material and had to do something with it, so they put it on the pants!  I'm really not feeling the My Mantra Pants either.

Did anyone get anything from the upload today?

I bought the Black Swan CRB and the Top Speed Tank (not sure how that will fit yet).


----------



## missjenny2679

I'm really bummed about the lack of new Scuba colors. I also wish they would release some cozy wraps besides the Presence of Mind jacket.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> What did you order? Maybe some of us can give you an idea if its decent?



Good idea  

I got:

Warrior pants
Will pants
Pedal power pants
Energize pants
Studio pants (though I'm in LOVE with these)

I really loved the Low Rider pants...but the low crotch was a no no. Thoughts on any of these items? Would appreciate it! (Though I can't return the Will/Pedal power/Energize pants...)

I bought all of them because there were amazing reviews on lululemon.com...of course this was before I read this thread and found out that they're taking out the negative reviews. No wonder everything has 4stars+!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I've been staying out of Lulu for the sake of my wallet, but ventured in last week :Scuba hoodie where have you been all my life??!!  Wore it to the gym this morning, MUST HAVE MORE!!


----------



## Jahpson

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I Love the Bordeaux one. I did go to the NJ store and they did have a 6, but honestly that Bordeaux is so much prettier. Its so popular for fall and the Pink will get so dirty.
> 
> BUT...I just washed my Star Runner top by hand by itself and look at the color bleeding...looks like I murdered someone
> 
> So be careful washing your new jacket!!



omg wth?

I had the handheld water bottle from LLL and I just rinsed it and put it on top of some clothes before I hung it to dry and it left a huge pink stain on my clothes! Thankfully the dye washed out. But still...

I have no washed the jacket yet (still in the laundry room lol) how does your top look now?


----------



## t_lo

omg i'm relatively new to TPF, and had no idea there was such an extensive Lulu thread!  i teach a workout class and have LOTS, can't wait to share and see what everyone has!


----------



## lilyhaze

I'm new to the brand, and I did not know that there are pieces that will regularly bleed. Does this mean that it bleeds into other clothing? I've had some colored pants that have bled on the first wash, but not really much after. Is that the same experience? Or is this a continuous cycle?

What pieces/colors/material bleed? I just have 2 jackets, a pair of pants, and a top or two.

I really want the "Back to Class" jacket. Little ruffles, all cotton. I saw the black one in the store on my lunch break.


----------



## emcosmo1639

lilyhaze said:


> I'm new to the brand, and I did not know that there are pieces that will regularly bleed. Does this mean that it bleeds into other clothing? I've had some colored pants that have bled on the first wash, but not really much after. Is that the same experience? Or is this a continuous cycle?
> 
> What pieces/colors/material bleed? I just have 2 jackets, a pair of pants, and a top or two.
> 
> I really want the "Back to Class" jacket. Little ruffles, all cotton. I saw the black one in the store on my lunch break.



Yep--there are stories of items bleeding onto other clothes, onto couches/chairs/seats in cars and the worst--someone's hair (one of the flash colored head bands bled all over her blonde hair!)  I have stayed away from almost all colors that are known to bleed and have only had one or two problems.


----------



## lilyhaze

emcosmo1639 said:


> Yep--there are stories of items bleeding onto other clothes, onto couches/chairs/seats in cars and the worst--someone's hair (one of the flash colored head bands bled all over her blonde hair!) I have stayed away from almost all colors that are known to bleed and have only had one or two problems.


What are colors that are known to bleed? Does it depend on the material? (I have some jackets that are more "vinyl" like which haven't bleeded yet.) I'm just very curious as I do like their stuff, but I don't really buy a lot of it. I'd like to stay away from those colors too.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

lilyhaze said:


> What are colors that are known to bleed? Does it depend on the material? (I have some jackets that are more "vinyl" like which haven't bleeded yet.) I'm just very curious as I do like their stuff, but I don't really buy a lot of it. I'd like to stay away from those colors too.



The bright colors like flash, pow pink, Paris pink, split pea, etc. The bright neon colors usually bleed and will actually have a tag warning before you buy...I haven't had any issues but I go the extra mile to make sure by washing those colors separate from my light lulu things


P.s. I AM SO HAPPY THEY BROUGHT THE BACK TO CLASS JACKET BACK! I got it last year and it's my all time fave because I live in so cal so it's perfect for our weather and the detail is great.


----------



## mundodabolsa

on the topic of bleeding, I have several bright-colored tops that bleed.  like several variety of the bright pinks (crbs, no limits, scoop me ups, and more).  I often wear a white or light grey manifesto long-sleeve on top of them and it bleeds onto my top, and the towels I lay on at the gym are all pink when I get up. 

that said, I've never had an issue getting it out.  it always comes out just fine in the wash. every time. sometimes if I'm feeling extra inspired I soak my white top in some hot water as soon as I walk in the door before the sweat even dries and it comes out like new. 

only once did it not come out entirely, I wore a purple (berry?) run swiftly long sleeve on top of a hot pink scoop me up tank and the purple top actually bled onto the pink top.  that faded a lot in the wash and the lines can't be seen by anyone unless I point it out, but it didn't come out.  to be perfectly fair though, I went out of the country and didn't wash that top for over a month.  had I washed immediately I'm sure it would have been fine.


----------



## emcosmo1639

lilyhaze said:


> What are colors that are known to bleed? Does it depend on the material? (I have some jackets that are more "vinyl" like which haven't bleeded yet.) I'm just very curious as I do like their stuff, but I don't really buy a lot of it. I'd like to stay away from those colors too.



Oh gosh, off the top of my head I know Flash, Flash light, Paris Pink, Currant (the new one, old run of currant didn't bleed), indigo, ray...I know there are more but I can't think of them.  I'd recommend following lulu addict's blog or join one of the lulu groups on Facebook--they are pretty quick to post bleeding colors.

I've stayed completely away from the pinks and purples and the newer neon colors and been ok for the most part.  The new currant is the one I had problems with (dance studio crops, yogi long sleeve).  I never prewash which could be part of the problem, I just toss all the dark colors together and keep lights separate.


----------



## mundodabolsa

* emcosmo1639 * you're the one who loves wunder unders right? I'm finally venturing into the world of lulu pants and bought a pair of black wunder under crops and I'm wondering if there are any tricks to know if the fit is good. I didn't buy them at a lulu store so I just guessed and tried them on at home, so no salesgirl to ask for an opinion.

isn't there some shiny vs non shiny trick for the other types of pants in terms of fit?  maybe not for the material of the wunder unders? 

also, do you (or anyone) know if lulu will hem their pants not bought at their store?  I know you can bring them in for hemming after the fact (after wearing, washing, owning, etc), so I'd think they don't ask for a receipt, maybe?


----------



## missjenny2679

Did anyone happen to catch the "oops" upload that happened this afternoon? I missed it, but LL Addict has some screen shots on her blog.


----------



## stylefly

missjenny2679 said:


> Did anyone happen to catch the "oops" upload that happened this afternoon? I missed it, but LL Addict has some screen shots on her blog.



I was JUST coming to post this!!! That was awesome, but I almost feel like now I don't have Tuesday morning to look forward to


----------



## missjenny2679

stylefly said:
			
		

> I was JUST coming to post this!!! That was awesome, but I almost feel like now I don't have Tuesday morning to look forward to



Did you see it all? I missed it Were there anymore Scuba colors or new wraps?


----------



## emcosmo1639

I missed it, but it's nice to see a preview.  I'm not really interested in anything except maybe the swiftly ls in the new aqua/greenish color.  I certainly won't wait up for it though.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Has anyone tried on or purchased the Hot Spell short? They are on WMTM but idk how they run size wise. I take 6 in boogie, wunder under and inspires but the fabrics are forgiving. I jus don't want the waist to dig.


----------



## stylefly

missjenny2679 said:


> Did you see it all? I missed it Were there anymore Scuba colors or new wraps?



No new Scuba colours that were posted . I'm holding out for their annual Special Editions, usually they'd be out by now! No wraps either- they went a little further with the Spin line (a t-shirt, more shorts) and the Runder Unders now come in tights, both with and without a zipper in back. That Alberta Lake (sort of dark teal) colour is coming out in the Swiftly SS and LS, as well as crops (I forget which ones). The Puddle Jumper Jacket, I think&#8230;that's all I remember for now, but really just colour variations on previous styles for the most part with a few more Spinning gear items and long running tights...


----------



## Cullinan

The clothes are really funky and different - are they available in the UK???


----------



## Jahpson

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Has anyone tried on or purchased the Hot Spell short? They are on WMTM but idk how they run size wise. I take 6 in boogie, wunder under and inspires but the fabrics are forgiving. I jus don't want the waist to dig.



they are very fitted. i usually wear size 6 but felt more comfortable with a size 8.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Awesome thanks!!!


----------



## eurasiangirl

I've been on a bit of a Lulu binge lately....over the past few weeks I've picked up:

Angel Blue Define
Angel Blue Turbo Tank
Vinyasa Scarf () in Black
Black Swan CRB
Keep on Running Duffel in Bordeaux
Sun Sprinter Shorts in Ray 
Speed Short in Bordeaux (w/ Pretty Pink trim)


While I have dozens of (older) pairs of Lulu bottoms like wunder unders and grooves that I love...I am refusing to buy any of the new ones until the old gussets come back. The triangle gussets really are a hot mess. Especially when you bend over.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

eurasiangirl said:


> I've been on a bit of a Lulu binge lately....over the past few weeks I've picked up:
> 
> Angel Blue Define
> Angel Blue Turbo Tank
> Vinyasa Scarf () in Black
> Black Swan CRB
> Keep on Running Duffel in Bordeaux
> Sun Sprinter Shorts in Ray
> Speed Short in Bordeaux (w/ Pretty Pink trim)
> 
> 
> While I have dozens of (older) pairs of Lulu bottoms like wunder unders and grooves that I love...I am refusing to buy any of the new ones until the old gussets come back. The triangle gussets really are a hot mess. Especially when you bend over.



I have to agree...the gusset is atrocious! IDK why in the world they would change it in the first place!


----------



## eurasiangirl

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I have to agree...the gusset is atrocious! IDK why in the world they would change it in the first place!



Right? Like I have no idea. Serves NO purpose whatsoever being SO awkwardly shaped and placed. It doesn't look like a cost saving measure (amount of fabric is more or less similar...?) so I don't know what could have prompted such a change. 

HOT. MESS. I hope they change it back soon! My older pairs are still functional but when I wear them out (or when they pill too badly - has happened with some of my "newer" old-gusset-style WU's unfortunately) I'm probably going to look elsewhere for bottoms. I'm looking into other Lulu competitors (ex. Nancy Rose and KiraGrace) and have actually already ordered a pair of crops from KiraGrace.


----------



## emcosmo1639

mundodabolsa said:


> * emcosmo1639 * you're the one who loves wunder unders right? I'm finally venturing into the world of lulu pants and bought a pair of black wunder under crops and I'm wondering if there are any tricks to know if the fit is good. I didn't buy them at a lulu store so I just guessed and tried them on at home, so no salesgirl to ask for an opinion.
> 
> isn't there some shiny vs non shiny trick for the other types of pants in terms of fit?  maybe not for the material of the wunder unders?
> 
> also, do you (or anyone) know if lulu will hem their pants not bought at their store?  I know you can bring them in for hemming after the fact (after wearing, washing, owning, etc), so I'd think they don't ask for a receipt, maybe?



I'm more of a DSP/DSCs girl, but I do have quite a few WUs.  The biggest thing is always trying them on in person since some can be sheer.  I am pretty much always the same size in them, but there are some I skip due to sheerness (especially some of the recent ones).  I prefer the reversible ones or the denim fabric ones as they are a little thicker.  I know when you are first trying to find your size you should bend over a few times, move around a bit etc since some of them can end up a little baggy in knees or lose in the waist on people.  I'm lucky that they fit me pretty well, but I know some people have to size up or down but then run into loose waists, baggy knees etc.

Oh, keep an eye on the gusset.  They've moved to a triangle gusset instead of the diamond one and it's leading to many more camel toe problems.  I, personally, cannot buy any of them with the triangle as it gives me terrible ct, so I'm just sticking with my old pairs for right now.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I was reading the blogs and there was a post about how the Scubas are shorter possibly, and also they took out the side ribbed panels. The last Scuba I bought was Heathered Cashew off the website and it has ribbed side panels.  But when you look at Black Swan, Creamsicle, and even Bordeaux they appear to be missing! 

If Lulu has now ruined my Scuba hoodies I will for sure be done buying them!! Why do they ruin a good thing?  Oh well I will be saving money for sure!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I was reading the blogs and there was a post about how the Scubas are shorter possibly, and also they took out the side ribbed panels. The last Scuba I bought was Heathered Cashew off the website and it has ribbed side panels.  But when you look at Black Swan, Creamsicle, and even Bordeaux they appear to be missing!
> 
> If Lulu has now ruined my Scuba hoodies I will for sure be done buying them!! Why do they ruin a good thing?  Oh well I will be saving money for sure!!



I've never been a fan of the scubas so this doesn't bother me much.  But if they go near my strides I will boycott for sure!!  I am obsessed with strides and have several dozen--they better not start shortening those or changing them.  Lulu needs to learn you don't mess with a good thing.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Looks like I spoke too soon.  I just saw a rumor going around that the defines and (gasp) strides are being discontinued.  I am hoping this is just a rumor, but these rumors usually turn out to be true.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I was reading the blogs and there was a post about how the Scubas are shorter possibly, and also they took out the side ribbed panels. The last Scuba I bought was Heathered Cashew off the website and it has ribbed side panels.  But when you look at Black Swan, Creamsicle, and even Bordeaux they appear to be missing!
> 
> If Lulu has now ruined my Scuba hoodies I will for sure be done buying them!! Why do they ruin a good thing?  Oh well I will be saving money for sure!!



I'm afraid I've heard the same thing and it looks to be true  terrible idea on their part. Typical.


----------



## eurasiangirl

emcosmo1639 said:


> Looks like I spoke too soon.  I just saw a rumor going around that the defines and (gasp) strides are being discontinued.  I am hoping this is just a rumor, but these rumors usually turn out to be true.



I really can't understand this because as far as I know, these are two of Lulu's most popular styles...??? How is discontinuing them a good idea?! xD


----------



## Chanel522

I literally wear my Lulu Strides everyday because I throw them on in the mornings instead of a coat when it gets chilly to take my son to school.  If they're really discontinuing them I'm going to have to stock up and even get some duplicates just in case any of mine ever rip or anything.  Ugh...why do people always have to get rid of the best things?!


----------



## terps08

eurasiangirl said:


> I really can't understand this because as far as I know, these are two of Lulu's most popular styles...??? How is discontinuing them a good idea?! xD



I agree.  

I also have NO idea why they would change some of their most popular/best styles!  Examples: Scuba - shorter and no side panels, WU gussets - diamond to triangle ugh, Groove - slimmer fit in the knee.  Why mess with perfection?


----------



## terps08

Is Rulu warmer/appropriate for winter weather running?   I guess what I'm really asking is can I run in these during cold weather:  http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-pants/Run-Runder-Under-Pant

Also, I'm confused about why the color is listed as black/alberta lake/black/raspberry glo light - it just looks black to me?


----------



## emcosmo1639

I don't understand it either.  The strides are great!  I wear them on cool mornings, bike rides, for sporting events (there are so many colors you can always find a team's colors) and just for casual wear.  The stride/in stride is literally my absolute favorite item.  I don't know what they are thinking with all of these decisions, but I am going to pull back on my spending for a while....I think it's about time everyone send a message with their wallets, rather than their words.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:
			
		

> Is Rulu warmer/appropriate for winter weather running?   I guess what I'm really asking is can I run in these during cold weather:  http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-pants/Run-Runder-Under-Pant
> 
> Also, I'm confused about why the color is listed as black/alberta lake/black/raspberry glo light - it just looks black to me?



I know they screw up things on their website quite a bit. If you look at the grey version of the pant on the shin it has a stripe pattern.  I am wondering if they are just showing an all black pant by accident when in fact the shin should show the new Black Swan purple check pattern?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> I don't understand it either.  The strides are great!  I wear them on cool mornings, bike rides, for sporting events (there are so many colors you can always find a team's colors) and just for casual wear.  The stride/in stride is literally my absolute favorite item.  I don't know what they are thinking with all of these decisions, but I am going to pull back on my spending for a while....I think it's about time everyone send a message with their wallets, rather than their words.



I agree with you 100% about pulling back on spending with them! Ya know I am tired of being treated like a second class citizen with these people!!  I mean the No Call policy at the stores still fries me!!!  And now ruining the Scuba by removing the ribbed side panels!!  That adds character to the hoodie as well as makes your figure seem slimmer!  They are taking away parts of the hoodie that add value but I dont see them reducing the price at all!!

I might snag a Bordeaux one off ebay, then I am done buying Scubas unless they are older ones off ebay.  I agree until people stop buying from them they will continue to treat their customers like trash!!  

Also another thing that is so ridiculous is their inability to have all employees on the same page.  A manager tells you one thing, an educator tells you another, then if you call 800# you can get a third answer.  They have no consistency in their information yet they act all high and mighty with their stores and products! 

Who wants to spend $500+ a month and be totally annoyed! Not me anymore!  I need to stay off their website LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:
			
		

> Is Rulu warmer/appropriate for winter weather running?   I guess what I'm really asking is can I run in these during cold weather:  http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-pants/Run-Runder-Under-Pant
> 
> Also, I'm confused about why the color is listed as black/alberta lake/black/raspberry glo light - it just looks black to me?



Ya know what I am not sure about the stitching on the butt. I dont care for the contrasting colors. It really highlights the butt area and I dont like it.  I see them doing it on a couple pairs of pants. Especially the Verve pant, its hideous!


----------



## eurasiangirl

Chanel522 said:


> I literally wear my Lulu Strides everyday because I throw them on in the mornings instead of a coat when it gets chilly to take my son to school.  If they're really discontinuing them I'm going to have to stock up and even get some duplicates just in case any of mine ever rip or anything.  Ugh...why do people always have to get rid of the best things?!



According to Lululemon blogger Lulumum, "Other rumors and whispers I've read about items on the chopping block: Stride Jacket and In Stride Jacket, Dance Studio Jacket and Scoop Me Up Tank, XL CRB's. Items being mucked around with are the Inspire Crops, Power Y's, Flow Y's and all gussets."

:/ I'm also bummed that the scoop neck tanks are basically gone. They were so great. I don't like their replacements the scoop me up tank. Maybe they'll bring them back if they're discontinuing the scoop me up tank....(wishful thinking)


----------



## eurasiangirl

terps08 said:


> Is Rulu warmer/appropriate for winter weather running?   I guess what I'm really asking is can I run in these during cold weather:  http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-pants/Run-Runder-Under-Pant
> 
> Also, I'm confused about why the color is listed as black/alberta lake/black/raspberry glo light - it just looks black to me?



http://lulumum.blogspot.com/2012/10/runder-under-pants-and-new-pink.html the alberta lake etc must be sold out then?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I agree with you 100% about pulling back on spending with them! Ya know I am tired of being treated like a second class citizen with these people!!  I mean the No Call policy at the stores still fries me!!!  And now ruining the Scuba by removing the ribbed side panels!!  That adds character to the hoodie as well as makes your figure seem slimmer!  They are taking away parts of the hoodie that add value but I dont see them reducing the price at all!!
> 
> I might snag a Bordeaux one off ebay, then I am done buying Scubas unless they are older ones off ebay.  I agree until people stop buying from them they will continue to treat their customers like trash!!
> 
> Also another thing that is so ridiculous is their inability to have all employees on the same page.  A manager tells you one thing, an educator tells you another, then if you call 800# you can get a third answer.  They have no consistency in their information yet they act all high and mighty with their stores and products!
> 
> Who wants to spend $500+ a month and be totally annoyed! Not me anymore!  I need to stay off their website LOL



All I know is I have more than enough Lululemon to last me a lifetime and there are more than enough other companies out there that offer much better quality and service for the money.  I never got too heated over the quality, bleeding, gussets etc since I just stayed away from most of those items--but messing with my strides?!  Now it's personal!   I think I've just taken a step back and realized how ridiculous it is to spend $$$ on some yoga stuff that may or may not bleed, could very well give you camel toe, is going to pill pretty soon, does not offer price guarantees/returns if it goes on MD, and has to be hand washed--IT'S WORKOUT GEAR for crying out loud!  I get that it's cute and cult like, whatever, but do I want to support that kind of company?  I just don't know anymore...I feel like my money may be better spent elsewhere...


----------



## jayne01

I ordered 2 new scubas & they came today. I ordered polar cream which is in the "older" style, and the glen check in the "new" style...and am so disappointed in the changes! Neither are as thick as the black one I bought several months ago, and the glen check is even thinner than the polar cream. The new style is a good inch or two shorter which doesn't work for me b/c I'm long-waisted, and it fits much more boxy without the ribbed sides. The glen check is def going back, I'm undecided on the polar. Here's a side by side pic (both are size 4):


----------



## missjenny2679

Ugh! I have a long torso as well...those new Scubas are a no go for me! I called the Oak Brook store to ask about the changes the other day. I asked if they were shorter with no panels...she talked to me like I was a fool. She insisted the orange one in front of her was the same as the other and that it had side panels. I'm also super annoyed that online has such a limited selection of Scuba colors


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

missjenny2679 said:
			
		

> Ugh! I have a long torso as well...those new Scubas are a no go for me! I called the Oak Brook store to ask about the changes the other day. I asked if they were shorter with no panels...she talked to me like I was a fool. She insisted the orange one in front of her was the same as the other and that it had side panels. I'm also super annoyed that online has such a limited selection of Scuba colors



A girl I am dealing with on ebay went to a store in Canada today and said the new Scubas (Black Swan and Creamsicle) were about an inch shorter and the ribbed side panels were GONE!  She said the nice fitted look was gone too, and they werent as nice!!

But honestly its NO surprise to me that a sales clerk has no clue what they are talking about.  Every time I go in a store I get different answers for things like hemming, clerks that have NO clue about current or upcoming product, etc!  And those jerks dont care that I am driving 2 hours plus to get there. 

Its one of the rudest companies I have ever shopped at! They could learn a thing or two from LLBean!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

jayne01 said:
			
		

> I ordered 2 new scubas & they came today. I ordered polar cream which is in the "older" style, and the glen check in the "new" style...and am so disappointed in the changes! Neither are as thick as the black one I bought several months ago, and the glen check is even thinner than the polar cream. The new style is a good inch or two shorter which doesn't work for me b/c I'm long-waisted, and it fits much more boxy without the ribbed sides. The glen check is def going back, I'm undecided on the polar. Here's a side by side pic (both are size 4):



It makes no sense why they would ruin a perfectly good design? And i despise the excuse they give when you ask about it. They always try to play it up that they are all about change blah blah blah!  I am not buying it! They are worried about profit margins and are cutting out features to lessen the cost of manufacturing the garment just so THEY can make more money off us!!  I mean what a selfish company!

I am officially on a Scuba ban now! Just buying off ebay now!  At least my bank account will be happy now LOL


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> *It makes no sense why they would ruin a perfectly good design?* And i despise the excuse they give when you ask about it. They always try to play it up that they are all about change blah blah blah!  I am not buying it! They are worried about profit margins and are cutting out features to lessen the cost of manufacturing the garment just so THEY can make more money off us!!  I mean what a selfish company!
> 
> I am officially on a Scuba ban now! Just buying off ebay now!  At least my bank account will be happy now LOL



One word, profits.  I'm sure this has something to do with cutting costs, just like the bleeding issues (from cheap dye most likely) and new gusset and lack of quality control with online returns etc.  I'm sure shareholders etc are putting pressure on them to increase the profits and they are doing it by cutting costs/quality and raising prices (yogi ls, crb, dsp/dsc etc).  I understand the need to keep increasing profits, but they are walking a dangerous line.


----------



## nakedjaxx

I am so disappointed by the quality of Lululmon Groove pants. I fainted last year and was wearing my blank Lululmon pants. EMS had to cut them up and they threw it away!  I was so sad for my pants. I bought them back in 2001. 

The fabric of the pants have now changed to this luon fabric. And it sucks!! It is so thin, collects lint and feels to cheap. I returned them. 

Bring back the old fabrics!


----------



## terps08

eurasiangirl said:


> http://lulumum.blogspot.com/2012/10/runder-under-pants-and-new-pink.html the alberta lake etc must be sold out then?



On the Lululemon site, it still has the alberta lake/rasberry glo listed, but they only show black - I think it's because it reverses onto the blue/pink, but the other side is black.  I'm not sure why Lululemon wouldn't show the blue/pink side on the site???

Thanks for the link though - I really dislike the blue/pink combo, no offense to anyone else that likes it!



Luv2BuyBags said:


> Ya know what I am not sure about the stitching on the butt. I dont care for the contrasting colors. It really highlights the butt area and I dont like it.  I see them doing it on a couple pairs of pants. Especially the Verve pant, its hideous!



Yeah I'm REALLY not a fan of that either!  Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## terps08

jayne01 said:


> I ordered 2 new scubas & they came today. I ordered polar cream which is in the "older" style, and the glen check in the "new" style...and am so disappointed in the changes! Neither are as thick as the black one I bought several months ago, and the glen check is even thinner than the polar cream. The new style is a good inch or two shorter which doesn't work for me b/c I'm long-waisted, and it fits much more boxy without the ribbed sides. The glen check is def going back, I'm undecided on the polar. Here's a side by side pic (both are size 4):
> 
> View attachment 1905634



WOW.  The changes are very obvious - thanks for sharing.  I'm so disappointed in Lulu.


----------



## jayne01

terps08 said:
			
		

> WOW.  The changes are very obvious - thanks for sharing.  I'm so disappointed in Lulu.



I knew they had changed, but was shocked by how much. If I hadn't ordered them from the Lulu site I totally would've thought the polar check 
one was a fake. I didn't mind paying $100+ for a great fitting heavy fleece hoodie, but no way would I pay that for one that doesn't fit any better than a cheap hoodie from somewhere else...


----------



## BittyMonkey

I posted this in general shopping this morning:
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/overly-intrusive-cs-779308.html

Although it seems like it should have really been posted here.  I went in the Palo Alto store and OMG, I was so annoyed with the constant attempts to roll my money over into another item, I couldn't wait to leave.  They must have some new corporate people who can't wait to drive customers away.  Why can't people just leave a good quality product alone?  I will never understand.  They always want more, more more.  And then they get replaced by a brand that cares about quality...until _they _get big...ad nauseum.

I'm currently waiting for an angel blue Star Runner long sleeve and an Inspire crop.  Does anyone know if the turquoise color runs?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> I posted this in general shopping this morning:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/overly-intrusive-cs-779308.html
> 
> Although it seems like it should have really been posted here.  I went in the Palo Alto store and OMG, I was so annoyed with the constant attempts to roll my money over into another item, I couldn't wait to leave.  They must have some new corporate people who can't wait to drive customers away.  Why can't people just leave a good quality product alone?  I will never understand.  They always want more, more more.  And then they get replaced by a brand that cares about quality...until they get big...ad nauseum.
> 
> I'm currently waiting for an angel blue Star Runner long sleeve and an Inspire crop.  Does anyone know if the turquoise color runs?



I have actually always had the opposite thing happen, sales people could care less if I buy a thing.  I do know they get bonuses on the amount they sell though. So maybe that store is real conscious of selling alot!

I dont know if you read back a few pages but my bordeaux Star Runner bled like mad. I would guess that the Angel blue would bleed but not as bad? I dont have that color. I am dying for the cashew long sleeve star runner though.


----------



## eurasiangirl

BittyMonkey said:


> I'm currently waiting for an angel blue Star Runner long sleeve and an Inspire crop.  Does anyone know if the turquoise color runs?



I have 3 angel blue items (define, turbo tank, no limit tank) and nothing has bled and i've worn and washed them all a few times now, both by washing machine (cold+delicate cycle) and hand wash.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

eurasiangirl said:
			
		

> I have 3 angel blue items (define, turbo tank, no limit tank) and nothing has bled and i've worn and washed them all a few times now, both by washing machine (cold+delicate cycle) and hand wash.



I wonder if they treat the Rulu fabric differently?


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I hate the new changes to the Scuba! I bought a Bordeaux Drama one this week and it is definitely shorter. It has the ribbed sides but is a much looser fit than last years styles. I bought a size 2 and I could probably gain 2 sizes and still fit into it! The only reason I'm keeping it is because I've been looking for a plum/burgundy type color in a scuba all year.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BagsNBaubles said:
			
		

> I hate the new changes to the Scuba! I bought a Bordeaux Drama one this week and it is definitely shorter. It has the ribbed sides but is a much looser fit than last years styles. I bought a size 2 and I could probably gain 2 sizes and still fit into it! The only reason I'm keeping it is because I've been looking for a plum/burgundy type color in a scuba all year.



I was told they didnt change the Bordeaux?? Its the last one like with cashew etc that was unchanged. I am ready to spend a small fortune for one off ebay i maybe better get some measurements. 

Did you buy any other new ones that you can compare it to?


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I was told they didnt change the Bordeaux?? Its the last one like with cashew etc that was unchanged. I am ready to spend a small fortune for one off ebay i maybe better get some measurements.
> 
> Did you buy any other new ones that you can compare it to?



I haven't bought any others to compare with, most of their colors this year have been awful with my complexion so I've been waiting to pull the trigger. I'm comparing it in my mind to ones I tried on last year that were much tighter and felt a bit longer. I find myself tugging this one down a lot. 

You may want to try to find somebody in Canada to buy one for you from one of those angel shopper groups... I was visiting Vancouver this week and they had plenty of bordeaux scubas in both of the stores that I went into.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BagsNBaubles said:
			
		

> I haven't bought any others to compare with, most of their colors this year have been awful with my complexion so I've been waiting to pull the trigger. I'm comparing it in my mind to ones I tried on last year that were much tighter and felt a bit longer. I find myself tugging this one down a lot.
> 
> You may want to try to find somebody in Canada to buy one for you from one of those angel shopper groups... I was visiting Vancouver this week and they had plenty of bordeaux scubas in both of the stores that I went into.




Oh ok. I did check with a girl and she said it is the normal size. It did not shrink in length. I am pretty sure its the new ones that have changed...Black Swan, Creamsicle, and that Grey Plaid color. 

I never heard of an Angel group, boy I wish I knew of someone. Cause I would normally pay $108 for a Scuba and for this Bordeaux I am paying like $173 between the jacked up price and CAD shipping ugh!  Normally I wouldnt do this but I just love that color. To bad i couldnt have asked you to grab it for me LOL


----------



## stylefly

Did you guys notice that the Scubas are selling out quickly now that people are getting wind of the upcoming changes? I missed out on the Cashewboo.
On a positive note- for anyone on the fence about the Runder Under LS top, it is awesome! I was on the fence when it first arrived, but took it for a run this morning in 4 celsius with a neckwarmer and toque and it kept the chill and wind out perfectly. Totally worth it!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Awww you need cashew!! Is it in any of your stores?  I am thrilled with cashew, its a must have. I havent looked at the site for a couple days but I did call my store for the Runder Under. I want to get that I think. And I am going back for my Bordeaux Astros. I had them and exchanged for Black Swan and am now regretting it LOL! 

Oh I also got that Calm SS tee in white and its a gorgeous tee. Its on sale for $39 and worth every penny.


----------



## missjenny2679

I want Cashew, but the site is all sold out


----------



## kristar

Hi All,

While on vacation in Ontario Canada


I stepped into my first LuLu lemon store a few yrs ago looking for a hoodie for a friend of mine. I felt like the size 12 would be too snug for her. I went up to SA and asked if they had anything larger than a 12? He gave me a head to toe look and proceeded to tell me. Sorry honey but your wasting your time, we wouldn't have anything to fit you at Lululemon. I was so shocked and hurt that I left the store and started to fill up. Now, I am a curvy girl who takes a 12/14 but for him to do that to me was just uncalled for. 

I haven't been able to look at the brand since.


----------



## eurasiangirl

kristar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry honey but your wasting your time, we wouldn't have anything to fit you at Lululemon. I was so shocked and hurt that I left the store and started to fill up. Now, I am a curvy girl who takes a 12/14 but for him to do that to me was just uncalled for.
> 
> I haven't been able to look at the brand since.



Oy. SUPER uncalled for.  Sometimes I wonder on what credentials Lulu hires their staff...because for many it's obviously not due to their people skills or competence!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

kristar said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> While on vacation in Ontario Canada
> 
> I stepped into my first LuLu lemon store a few yrs ago looking for a hoodie for a friend of mine. I felt like the size 12 would be too snug for her. I went up to SA and asked if they had anything larger than a 12? He gave me a head to toe look and proceeded to tell me. Sorry honey but your wasting your time, we wouldn't have anything to fit you at Lululemon. I was so shocked and hurt that I left the store and started to fill up. Now, I am a curvy girl who takes a 12/14 but for him to do that to me was just uncalled for.
> 
> I haven't been able to look at the brand since.



WOW!!!! I am sorry he did that to you! He is lucky I wasnt there or I would have tore him to shreds!!  Just disgusting to say that to a girl!  

A friend of mine told me this story a while ago. She went for her yearly gyno visit and it was one of those Dr offices where they have a group of Drs and you sometimes dont see the same one.  So this Dr came in, my friends feet were in the stirrups and the Dr said "Wow somebody in the room needs a pedicure" LOL like what a thing to say??!!  Sometimes men just dont know when to sit down and shut up!!! LOL


----------



## lilyhaze

kristar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While on vacation in Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> I stepped into my first LuLu lemon store a few yrs ago looking for a hoodie for a friend of mine. I felt like the size 12 would be too snug for her. I went up to SA and asked if they had anything larger than a 12? He gave me a head to toe look and proceeded to tell me. Sorry honey but your wasting your time, we wouldn't have anything to fit you at Lululemon. I was so shocked and hurt that I left the store and started to fill up. Now, I am a curvy girl who takes a 12/14 but for him to do that to me was just uncalled for.
> 
> I haven't been able to look at the brand since.


 
I've found that there are always a few items that run a little large in any brand. I'm wearing a jacket from there that is marked size 8. It's very fitted, but not too tight. I only have a few items from Lululemon, and they run from 8, 10, and 12.

A better SA would have steered you to items that run large.


----------



## missjenny2679

Anyone else happen to notice that the new shorter Scubas are now off the site. Interesting...


----------



## sheanabelle

Does anyone have the runder unders??
I have sooo many WU's in pants and crops and love them but have started running more and wondered if I should try these...any info appreciated!


----------



## missjenny2679

kristar said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> While on vacation in Ontario Canada
> 
> I stepped into my first LuLu lemon store a few yrs ago looking for a hoodie for a friend of mine. I felt like the size 12 would be too snug for her. I went up to SA and asked if they had anything larger than a 12? He gave me a head to toe look and proceeded to tell me. Sorry honey but your wasting your time, we wouldn't have anything to fit you at Lululemon. I was so shocked and hurt that I left the store and started to fill up. Now, I am a curvy girl who takes a 12/14 but for him to do that to me was just uncalled for.
> 
> I haven't been able to look at the brand since.



That is a horrible thing to say to someone!!! You should have called Corporate on that guy! I have really bad adult acne, and it really affects my self esteem. I encountered plenty of rude and hurtful women at makeup counters. It's really sad how high and mighty some SA's feel in their position.


----------



## stylefly

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the runder unders??
> I have sooo many WU's in pants and crops and love them but have started running more and wondered if I should try these...any info appreciated!



I just bought them in the herringbone with the back pocket as it is getting really cold here already. They are sooo soft and cozy! Can't wait to wear them.


----------



## terps08

kristar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While on vacation in Ontario Canada
> 
> 
> I stepped into my first LuLu lemon store a few yrs ago looking for a hoodie for a friend of mine. I felt like the size 12 would be too snug for her. I went up to SA and asked if they had anything larger than a 12? He gave me a head to toe look and proceeded to tell me. Sorry honey but your wasting your time, we wouldn't have anything to fit you at Lululemon. I was so shocked and hurt that I left the store and started to fill up. Now, I am a curvy girl who takes a 12/14 but for him to do that to me was just uncalled for.
> 
> I haven't been able to look at the brand since.



WOW!  That is awful - there are bad SAs, but that is terrible!  Why make someone feel terrible like that?



lilyhaze said:


> I've found that there are always a few items that run a little large in any brand. I'm wearing a jacket from there that is marked size 8. It's very fitted, but not too tight. I only have a few items from Lululemon, and they run from 8, 10, and 12.
> 
> A better SA would have steered you to items that run large.



^^ Agreed!


----------



## kmh1190

@Kristar.  Sorry you had to experience that.  I've heard rumors that lululemon tends to hire people who fit their "ideal" lululemon body type (young, slim athletic types)...perhaps others who have had more experience with the brick and mortar stores can say whether this is true or false.  So maybe he wasn't hired because he had great customer service skills but because he looked "right".  I would have asked to speak to a manager bc this a-wad shouldn't be treating customers like this whether he looks nice in the clothes or not.  Fitness comes in all sizes and he shouldn't be judging anyone.  But hey if he's making commission he'll just be hurting himself.


----------



## mishybelle

stylefly said:


> I just bought them in the herringbone with the back pocket as it is getting really cold here already. They are sooo soft and cozy! Can't wait to wear them.





sheanabelle said:


> Does anyone have the runder unders??
> I have sooo many WU's in pants and crops and love them but have started running more and wondered if I should try these...any info appreciated!



I really want a pair, but I'm on the fence... the drawstring on the outside is an eyesore. I'm going to check them out in person later, so maybe I'll change my mind.


----------



## stylefly

mishybelle said:
			
		

> I really want a pair, but I'm on the fence... the drawstring on the outside is an eyesore. I'm going to check them out in person later, so maybe I'll change my mind.



Are we talking about the same tights ? These do not have any kind of drawstring. They will be fantastic for shorter runs (anything longer than an hour, I prefer Power Luxtreme for the compression aspect)...


----------



## stylefly

kristar said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> While on vacation in Ontario Canada
> 
> I stepped into my first LuLu lemon store a few yrs ago looking for a hoodie for a friend of mine. I felt like the size 12 would be too snug for her. I went up to SA and asked if they had anything larger than a 12? He gave me a head to toe look and proceeded to tell me. Sorry honey but your wasting your time, we wouldn't have anything to fit you at Lululemon. I was so shocked and hurt that I left the store and started to fill up. Now, I am a curvy girl who takes a 12/14 but for him to do that to me was just uncalled for.
> 
> I haven't been able to look at the brand since.



That is just disgusting. I cannot make excuses for that asshat, but to be honest I have never had anything other than a fantastic experience in the Toronto stores, the girls are so helpful and chipper. Hopefully it didn't turn you off of Torontonians forever, but there is just no justification for that sort of jaw dropping rudeness anywhere!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the runder unders??
> I have sooo many WU's in pants and crops and love them but have started running more and wondered if I should try these...any info appreciated!



Just bought them tonight in black and LOVE them. I havent used them outdoors yet, but they are incredibly soft.  I also got the grey striped reversible top and that is going to be used alot I can tell!  I thought I would love the creamsicle version but actually didnt care for that. 

If you want them, grab them sooner than later because the SA told me she didnt think they would be replenished BUT the sales people are hardly ever right so its a crap shoot I would say.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

stylefly said:
			
		

> I just bought them in the herringbone with the back pocket as it is getting really cold here already. They are sooo soft and cozy! Can't wait to wear them.



Oh I didnt know they had different Runder Unders? I thought they only had black with the green/pink reversible option, and then the grey with the stripes.  You guys must get so much more of a selection than we do in the states . I do agree, they are soft enough to be pj's LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

stylefly said:
			
		

> Are we talking about the same tights ? These do not have any kind of drawstring. They will be fantastic for shorter runs (anything longer than an hour, I prefer Power Luxtreme for the compression aspect)...



Are you thinking WU's maybe? The Runder Unders do have a little loop in the front. I mean its not perfect to look at but given how soft these pant are you could hang a gold chain from them and I would still buy them LOL they are that soft! But i think all my tops are going to cover it anyway.


----------



## stylefly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Are you thinking WU's maybe? The Runder Unders do have a little loop in the front. I mean its not perfect to look at but given how soft these pant are you could hang a gold chain from them and I would still buy them LOL they are that soft! But i think all my tops are going to cover it anyway.



Nope- looks like the regular RU tights have the drawstring on the outside, but the Herringbone "Pocket" version that I bought do not. They were briefly on the website, but sold out quickly. 

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-pants/Runder-Under-Pant-Pocket


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Just bought them tonight in black and LOVE them. I havent used them outdoors yet, but they are incredibly soft.  I also got the grey striped reversible top and that is going to be used alot I can tell!  I thought I would love the creamsicle version but actually didnt care for that.
> 
> If you want them, grab them sooner than later because the SA told me she didnt think they would be replenished BUT the sales people are hardly ever right so its a crap shoot I would say.



OH good! I've had my eye on these... Do you think they will hold up for cold weather runs?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:
			
		

> OH good! I've had my eye on these... Do you think they will hold up for cold weather runs?



Yes I think they will great. I might wear mine tomm for a bike ride. If I can get out of the house I will let you know LOL the black was in real Ltd supply in our store so if you want that color I would look for it sooner than later.


----------



## bbcakes

Does anybody have the Run Swiftly Armwarmers? If so, can you let me know what size you have and how tall you are? They only come in two sizes and am not sure whether to go with S/M or M/L. I am a lulu sz 4 in most tops and bottoms. Thanks!


----------



## eurasiangirl

**SCUBA ALERT**

Fans of the current nice, thick, well-made scuba hoodie - buy them while you can. Lulu is coming out with a shorter, thinner, no-side-rib-panels, more cheaply made hoodie called the Scuba Hoodie *Stretch (they added the "stretch" part to cover their a**es because originally it came out as just the Scuba Hoodie but EVERYONE noticed the difference and called them out on it, so they pulled the hoodies from the website to put new labels on them and are trying to justify the cost-saving measures with savvy marketing....typical) The problem is that the pricing is the same. So you're getting a worse product for the same money. If they reduced the price it'd be a different story. I have no problem spending more for a WELL MADE hoodie like the original Scuba. New Lulu customers, don't be fooled - the hoodies are drastically different so think twice unless you want a poorly made hoodie that basically can be found elsewhere for cheaper. Maybe if no one buys the new versions they'll go back to the old style  

Lulu stated, "For the coming season, we'll be focusing on the Scuba Hoodie* Stretch. This will most likely mean that the other Scuba Hoodie style will gradually end this season." 

Basically, if you like the current well made style Scuba (like thousands of people do...why change something that doesn't need changing, Lulu??), you may want to think about buying some. I just bought the Pretty Pink scuba in NYC and may buy another color soon because hells no am I going to be buying the new version!! Ok, rant over. Lol.


----------



## missjenny2679

Damn it!!! I strongly DISLIKE those yucky new "Scoobas" or whatever they are calling them. I left a horrid review for the new ones on the web site (Aspen4).


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

eurasiangirl said:
			
		

> *SCUBA ALERT*
> 
> Fans of the current nice, thick, well-made scuba hoodie - buy them while you can. Lulu is coming out with a shorter, thinner, no-side-rib-panels, more cheaply made hoodie called the Scuba Hoodie *Stretch (they added the "stretch" part to cover their a**es because originally it came out as just the Scuba Hoodie but EVERYONE noticed the difference and called them out on it, so they pulled the hoodies from the website to put new labels on them and are trying to justify the cost-saving measures with savvy marketing....typical) The problem is that the pricing is the same. So you're getting a worse product for the same money. If they reduced the price it'd be a different story. I have no problem spending more for a WELL MADE hoodie like the original Scuba. New Lulu customers, don't be fooled - the hoodies are drastically different so think twice unless you want a poorly made hoodie that basically can be found elsewhere for cheaper. Maybe if no one buys the new versions they'll go back to the old style
> 
> Lulu stated, "For the coming season, we'll be focusing on the Scuba Hoodie* Stretch. This will most likely mean that the other Scuba Hoodie style will gradually end this season."
> 
> Basically, if you like the current well made style Scuba (like thousands of people do...why change something that doesn't need changing, Lulu??), you may want to think about buying some. I just bought the Pretty Pink scuba in NYC and may buy another color soon because hells no am I going to be buying the new version!! Ok, rant over. Lol.





Yes, we were all talking about that earlier and someone posted that it was odd all of a sudden Lulu removed the 3 new ones from their site, then a week later they were re-labeled Scuba Stretch.  

But the way they made it seem to me is they were creating a new lighter weight Scuba to coincide with normal Scuba.  So I guess we need to wait and see what they do, continue making the good Scubas as well or take a break from it.

My take is they decided to cheapen the Scuba by removing the ribbed panels and shorten it to save money in production. We all complained about it and hated it. They removed it from their site and created a new name for the lessor quality product to try to save face (but you dont see the price decrease do you?).  My guess is now that they manufactured these Stretch hoodies they dont have any good Scubas made to sell so we are screwed. I am glad I stocked up in the Summer.

I cant understand this company whatsoever, they continually screw with a good thing and remove it! Why, when you can make money selling a proven product? I mean seriously isnt that what Lulu is all about now, making money, instead of caring about good quality workout wear?  Just baffles my brain!

And I was really looking forward to having a Ltd Edition Scuba, but this new one for $178 is not nice at all for ALLLLL THAT $$$$$!! Are they crazy?  I think we need to drive up there and tell them how to run a business! I would start by firing that Christine lady. She must have got her degree out of a box of Cracker Jacks or off ebay or something because she is ruining this company!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I'm not a marketing guru by any means, but I have the feeling that they know that there are people who are Lulu "addicts" and like to have the latest season/trend.  I'm going to guess that that's why they mess with styles -- because it's different and these people will always have to have what's new.

I am sure they are very savvy pertaining to what percent of their business are people who are buying something to last versus people who want something in a new, trendy color or who leap on a new product because it's new and "limited edition".  So heap that on the tendency of every corporation to try and cheapen their production to maximize their profits, well...I think that might describe the current situation pretty well.

I love the more heavyweight running capris and hopefully those will show up again.  If not, then it's likely I'm done after seeing what the orange define jacket looks like.  I may or may not keep it.


----------



## mellibelly

I love LL for technical tops and the entire swiftly range. But I've never been able to wrap my head around the $100+ Scuba. It's a sweatshirt. I really tried to, I bought the currant scuba and was not impressed. A $178 sweatshirt now?! Are they smoking crack?!

I ended up getting an awesome Zella hoodie for half the price of a Scuba. It's called the Galaxy. Love it and highly recommend it if anyone is looking for a replacement. And the Galaxy has ribbed size panels! I actually think it fits better than the Scuba.


----------



## stylefly

^ On that note, the reversible WU pants are already sold out in my size. Argh! Have they hit the stores yet?
I didn't realize that they have actually come out and said that they are not going to be continuing with the current Scuba design. Was this posted somewhere? I love how they can't even spell the name of their own darn product ("Scooba"- really, guys?)


----------



## eurasiangirl

stylefly said:


> I didn't realize that they have actually come out and said that they are not going to be continuing with the current Scuba design. Was this posted somewhere? I love how they can't even spell the name of their own darn product ("Scooba"- really, guys?)



Yes, it was posted on their official Facebook page as they responded to everyone's (mostly negative) feedback concerning the new design.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

stylefly said:


> ^ On that note, the reversible WU pants are already sold out in my size. Argh! Have they hit the stores yet?
> I didn't realize that they have actually come out and said that they are not going to be continuing with the current Scuba design. Was this posted somewhere? I love how they can't even spell the name of their own darn product ("Scooba"- really, guys?)



Which WU's are you looking for? I might go this weekend to get a few things and will look for you.  Are they on the US website? 

I didnt see where they said they were discontinuing the current Scuba design. I dont think anyone has posted that.  They just relabeled the new mistake or whatever you want to call it, but I didnt read anywhere where they said they have discontinued the Scuba design permanently.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I didnt see where they said they were discontinuing the current Scuba design. I dont think anyone has posted that.  They just relabeled the new mistake or whatever you want to call it, but I didnt read anywhere where they said they have discontinued the Scuba design permanently.



Here's the screenshot of the FB wall message between LLL and random customers that posted Q's:



Screen Shot 2012-10-17 at 3.27.17 PM 

Maybe it's not permanent (let's hope not....) but it seems as they'll be going away for a while. Check the Lulublogs too - they usually have updates on this sort of stuff as well


----------



## emcosmo1639

One of my favorite items lately has been the Yogi LS (I miss the Cabin LS, but am coming around on the yogi).  Anywya, it's been a great comfy/casual top and I've been wearing mine a lot.  I just accidentally washed and dried mine with my regular items and now it's sueded, pilled and just looks really worn, even though it's only a few weeks old.  I think that's what has really done it for me now.  The bleeding I could handle--I just stayed away from those items.  The scarcity model I could handle--I usually didn't want most of what sold out anyway.  The discontinuing the strides--I could barely handle but I have just about everyone made so I really don't need anymore.  Even the ridiculous prices I could handle--I just became choosier about what I purchased and made fewer impulse choices.  But realizing that I truly cannot make mistakes when I am washing clothes meant for CASUALWEAR and WORKING OUT!?!?!  Come on!  I dunno, I guess everyone else laughs it off, but I'm embarrassed by it--do I really dedicate an entire laundry basket and day of laundry to just my lulu items?  I'm not giving up on them completely as I do like some items, but I certainly will not be staying up for uploads, following fb groups, or sticking with them like I had in the past.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

eurasiangirl said:


> Here's the screenshot of the FB wall message between LLL and random customers that posted Q's:
> 
> 
> 
> Screen Shot 2012-10-17 at 3.27.17 PM
> 
> Maybe it's not permanent (let's hope not....) but it seems as they'll be going away for a while. Check the Lulublogs too - they usually have updates on this sort of stuff as well



Well that definitely coincides with what I suspected...they made these in place of the Scubas in hopes we wouldnt noticed the changes and in that screw up they only made these rejects and stopped making the normal Scuba. So they dont have any in production to sell. 

This is one screwed up company is all I have to say! Glad I have the ones I have! 

They posted on their facebook this Scuba Stretch was "2 years in the making" but they FORGOT to label them correctly to where they had to pull them from the website for a week to relabel them? Does that make sense? Of course not!  

It seems all this company does is make mistakes, piss off customers, and then try to fix the problem with coverups and lies! If I crave a Scuba I will just go to ebay!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> One of my favorite items lately has been the Yogi LS (I miss the Cabin LS, but am coming around on the yogi).  Anywya, it's been a great comfy/casual top and I've been wearing mine a lot.  I just accidentally washed and dried mine with my regular items and now it's sueded, pilled and just looks really worn, even though it's only a few weeks old.  I think that's what has really done it for me now.  The bleeding I could handle--I just stayed away from those items.  The scarcity model I could handle--I usually didn't want most of what sold out anyway.  The discontinuing the strides--I could barely handle but I have just about everyone made so I really don't need anymore.  Even the ridiculous prices I could handle--I just became choosier about what I purchased and made fewer impulse choices.  But realizing that I truly cannot make mistakes when I am washing clothes meant for CASUALWEAR and WORKING OUT!?!?!  Come on!  I dunno, I guess everyone else laughs it off, but I'm embarrassed by it--do I really dedicate an entire laundry basket and day of laundry to just my lulu items?  I'm not giving up on them completely as I do like some items, but I certainly will not be staying up for uploads, following fb groups, or sticking with them like I had in the past.




Is this the long tee that is reversible? I remember one that was Currant on one side and white on the opposite? I loved that top. I often think of getting one and letting them hem it for me. Its a nice top. 

Have you taken it to a store?  I see all the time in the feedback section of their site that when there is a problem with quality they say take the item in to the store and they will replace it or whatever. I mean if you follow the directions on the tag and it ruins then they have to do something for you. I mean these arent Old Navy prices, KWIM? 

I had 2 Scubas (Pretty Pink and Power Purple) that I got in August and I just got them out of the bag a week ago to wear and I didnt notice when I bought them but the puckering all along the bottom of the band was so big and ripply, I took them back. The one girl tried being a snot as usual given it was past 14 days, but luckily the nice manager (a man) came over and was like no problem.  So try taking your shirt back, maybe they will give you another?


----------



## stylefly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Which WU's are you looking for? I might go this weekend to get a few things and will look for you.  Are they on the US website?
> 
> I didnt see where they said they were discontinuing the current Scuba design. I dont think anyone has posted that.  They just relabeled the new mistake or whatever you want to call it, but I didnt read anywhere where they said they have discontinued the Scuba design permanently.



You are so sweet! I ended up finding them here in Toronto- but thank you &#128516;. It's these: http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...31552?cc=8927&skuId=3473277&catId=women-pants on the CDN site, in Pigment Blue. I'm normally not so much a WU girl as I run a lot and can't use these for running, but for regular gym workouts these will be awesome!
I also did something stupid and accidentally ripped off the tag on my SpinCity LongSleeve when I was trying to pull it out of the bag (I didn't have time to try it, so I grabbed it to try on at home). Doubt they will take it back. 
I 100% agree with all of the comments about money grabs, and it saddens me so much as this really is my favourite brand. I love the technical fabrics, and always have such a lovely experience at the stores. Sigh. On a plus note- I am amazed at the resale value of these items! A Savasana Wrap just went on the 'Bay for over $300


----------



## BittyMonkey

I remember somewhere in this thread someone mentioned a couple of competitors.  What were those again?

When I belonged to Equinox they had a trunk show of really beautiful stuff from a newer Australian company, but I don't remember the name.  I didn't buy it at the time because it was even more expensive than LL.  At this point I'd like to take a look at what else is out there.  The casual top issue *emcosmo* is talking about is really pretty intolerable.  Your workout/casual gear shouldn't have to be handled like glass.


----------



## eurasiangirl

BittyMonkey said:


> I remember somewhere in this thread someone mentioned a couple of competitors.  What were those again?



Here are some:
KiraGrace (http://www.kiragrace.com/)
NancyRose Performance (http://www.nancyroseperformance.com/store/) You can get a coupon code for liking their FB page...it still may be going on now...
Athleta (http://www.athleta.com/)
Zobha (http://www.zobha.com/)
Prana (http://www.prana.com/)


----------



## emcosmo1639

BittyMonkey said:


> I remember somewhere in this thread someone mentioned a couple of competitors.  What were those again?
> 
> When I belonged to Equinox they had a trunk show of really beautiful stuff from a newer Australian company, but I don't remember the name.  I didn't buy it at the time because it was even more expensive than LL.  At this point I'd like to take a look at what else is out there.  The casual top issue *emcosmo* is talking about is really pretty intolerable.  *Your workout/casual gear shouldn't have to be handled like glass*.



It shouldn't, but lululemon does.  Personally, I'm tired of having to worry about washing my lulu in a separate load than my normal clothing.  IMO, if I cannot wash my yoga pants/tops in the same conditions as my jeans, tees, hoodies etc then something is wrong.  I don't' know why it took me so long to open my eyes but I finally have.  I still do like some of their stuff and I'm not going to swear them off for good (I love their scarves and jackets) but I certainly will be looking at other brands.  In fact, I was at nords today and saw their Zella line--lots of it was very cute.


----------



## mellibelly

^I love the Zella line, I'm really surprised. The live-in capris and leggings are awesome, I love the galaxy hoody as I mentioned and I have some light weight pullover hoodies I wear as to/from (easy breezy hoodie I think?). I also got some shorts from Zella that are a total dupe for LL speed shorts. They don't have them right now since it's getting colder, but they are fantastic. I'll never buy LL shorts again. The one thing Zella doesn't do well are tanks. I've never found one that fits the way a Lulu tank fits. The Zella ones are actually kind of matronly.

I wash all of my workout clothes together regardless of color or brand so the bleeding thing would be a deal breaker. My day clothes are complicated enough with dry cleaning and hand washing. These are workout clothes we sweat it, they shouldn't be handled like fine silk or cashmere, especially at this price point


----------



## BittyMonkey

Oh, found the workout wear designer I saw in the trunk show:

http://www.lornajane.com.au/


----------



## t_lo

i tried on the newer organic cotton WU crops - completely see through!  i expected it when bent over, but bending my knee?  wow.  too bad because the color is gorgeous, if it was luon i would have bought in a heartbeat!


----------



## gymangel812

t_lo said:


> i tried on the newer organic cotton WU crops - completely see through!  i expected it when bent over, but bending my knee?  wow.  too bad because the color is gorgeous, if it was luon i would have bought in a heartbeat!



They are quite thin and not very soft like the description on the site says. The reversible tender violet wuc on the other hand are soft and not see through.


----------



## emcosmo1639

t_lo said:


> i tried on the newer organic cotton WU crops - completely see through!  i expected it when bent over, but bending my knee?  wow.  too bad because the color is gorgeous, if it was luon i would have bought in a heartbeat!



It's disappointing because the alberta lake color is gorgeous, but probably for the best given my recent frustrations with the company...


----------



## Cullinan

Is there anywhere in England/London that stocks this brand - it sounds really nice and I'm curious to see some pieces.
Also being Canadian I'm sure there are some really warm pieces...


----------



## chunkylover53

BittyMonkey said:


> Oh, found the workout wear designer I saw in the trunk show:
> 
> http://www.lornajane.com.au/



Yes, Lorna Jane is good. They've been around for 20 years but have come a long way in that time. Quality is up to standard and the clothes wash well. The tights are a standout. Having said that, I still prefer Lululemon, despite Lorna Jane being very popular here.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Picked up a few things from my Lulu store this past weekend. I'm finding that lately I've been buying more the "classic" Lulu items that are in jeopardy of being changed, discontinued, etc. Truthfully, I really think most of the new styles they've come out with are super fugly.

Anyways, this haul included:

2 Flow Y bras - one white, one in tender violet (design is changing. the white i picked up is the old style, the tender violet is the new style. while i prefer the feel of the fabric of the old one, the change in cut of the bra is not the biggest deal for me because i'm not at all busty BUT if you are, the new style may be too low-cut/unsupportive. for a/b cup girls it should still be fine)

1 All Sport bra - tender violet (Lulu brought this back from the past, it's a great bra and the quality is actually good from what I can tell)

3 Star Runner SS - one bordeaux, one heathered black, one tonka stripe/cashew (end of it's season and they're amazing)


----------



## ginamae

Another upload where I didn't order anything....where are the strides and the pullovers?? Did anyone order anything?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I am going to a store tomm to get the Swiftly in the Rasberry Glo/Black Swan combo. Looks pretty.  I had an order placed but then my store emailed me that they had it in stock which is odd. They usually get it a week after, so I am going to get it instead of waiting a week for delivery.

I am also going to try the Split Set pants, but I am already preparing myself that they wont fit right LOL!  Also want to try the white brushed Define.

I did like the pink color of the Scuba Stretch, too bad they ruined the design or I would have scooped that one up!


----------



## missjenny2679

What's up with the Denim Define being $108 now? I swear a few weeks ago it was only $99. Also, where did all the Vinyasa scarves go?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

missjenny2679 said:
			
		

> What's up with the Denim Define being $108 now? I swear a few weeks ago it was only $99. Also, where did all the Vinyasa scarves go?



Is it brushed maybe? I swear any reason for them to jack more money out of our wallets and then nab it! Its like one day i bought 2 Studio pants then next day I went in and they were $108 too!!  I tried on another and it had their famous circle stickers with the new price.  I couldnt buy the pants on principle!


----------



## Jahpson

anyone else find the recent uploads....ummm...not that great?

I have gone to ebay to look for some items i missed the first time around.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Jahpson said:
			
		

> anyone else find the recent uploads....ummm...not that great?
> 
> I have gone to ebay to look for some items i missed the first time around.



Yeah the uploads have been boring.  That Swiftly in Raspberry/black swan is real nice, as are the Split Set pants. Love them! But yeah nothing is a must have!  I do go on ebay for Swiftlys and can usually find some deals, but something like a Star Runner top some of these sellers are nuts thinking I will pay $125 plus shipping for a shirt LOL

I tried on the new SE Scuba and i liked the material BUT since they added all those silly zippers the material gathers and puckers real weird around the waist. So not worth $108, let alone $178!!!! They are crazy!!!


----------



## stylefly

I grabbed the Split Set pants in the black swan, usually I am not a lowrise girl but I really like the look of these. I also went a bit crazy on the bras and ordered an Energy, a Trinity and a Flow Y. Otherwise the stuff is just a bit too rich for me, really, $198 for a run jacket that I will *maybe* wear twice a week?
I did really think about the gaiters as well as the mudflap pants, those actually look pretty good IMHO and would help keep out the gunk for winter runs.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

stylefly said:
			
		

> I grabbed the Split Set pants in the black swan, usually I am not a lowrise girl but I really like the look of these. I also went a bit crazy on the bras and ordered an Energy, a Trinity and a Flow Y. Otherwise the stuff is just a bit too rich for me, really, $198 for a run jacket that I will *maybe* wear twice a week?
> I did really think about the gaiters as well as the mudflap pants, those actually look pretty good IMHO and would help keep out the gunk for winter runs.



They arent really that lowrise to me.  I thought they would be lower, but they are perfect. I got black and the green and should only keep one, but the Astros I got just might have to go back instead LOL The Splits are fantastic pants! Love the back!

I also got the All Sport bra and although I love the bra I am second guessing it too. $52 for a sport bra that kinda curls up on me isnt $ well spent i dont think LOL


----------



## stylefly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> They arent really that lowrise to me.  I thought they would be lower, but they are perfect. I got black and the green and should only keep one, but the Astros I got just might have to go back instead LOL The Splits are fantastic pants! Love the back!
> 
> I also got the All Sport bra and although I love the bra I am second guessing it too. $52 for a sport bra that kinda curls up on me isnt $ well spent i dont think LOL


Ooooh, now you've got me excited to get those pants! I'm going to the store on Friday to pick up some Astros and return the Free To Be bra (sadly, the little strap holders cut into my shoulders), but I couldn't wait to grab those pants and didn't want to risk them selling out&#8230;lol. Despite the fact that the store never seems to sell out of anything! Honestly, I don't know where my sense goes sometimes.
I'm sad about the new Scubas, but I have a feeling that they will ramp up demand for them by taking them away for a while, then "listening to customer feedback" and bringing them back to double the sales.


----------



## terps08

Jahpson said:


> anyone else find the recent uploads....ummm...not that great?
> 
> I have gone to ebay to look for some items i missed the first time around.



Agreed, uploads are boring to me too.  I've been staying to classic things I know and love - I picked up a NLT last week in store.  I'm so skeptical of quality these days.  I used to buy something at least once every two weeks.  Sad for me, but my wallet is happy!


----------



## Shopmore

Hi ladies, I am psyched I bought my first Scuba (the one with the elastic on the side). While I was paying I noticed a bunch of  undies w/ supposedly no VPL.  Can anyone tell me which non-thong type is best?  I'd like to try a pair.


----------



## Cullinan

Does anybody have any pics of Lulumon clothes - we don't have it hear in the UK but sounds very interesting.....


----------



## emcosmo1639

Cullinan said:


> Does anybody have any pics of Lulumon clothes - we don't have it hear in the UK but sounds very interesting.....



Check out the lulu addict blog--she posts lots of pics.

http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/


----------



## kmh1190

I'm tempted to order the scuba hoodie stretch in blue iris. I like the color but am weary bc if the changes made. What a dilemma...order it and it may disappoint in comparison to the scuba I have. Not order it and it will prob sell out in my size and I will sit here wondering if I should have bought it.  I guess I could order and send it back???  Hmmmm

Anybody have any input on the discover crop?  How does it feel in comparison to the wonder under crops?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

kmh1190 said:


> I'm tempted to order the scuba hoodie stretch in blue iris. I like the color but am weary bc if the changes made. What a dilemma...order it and it may disappoint in comparison to the scuba I have. Not order it and it will prob sell out in my size and I will sit here wondering if I should have bought it.  I guess I could order and send it back???  Hmmmm
> 
> Anybody have any input on the discover crop?  How does it feel in comparison to the wonder under crops?



Well its free shipping so order it and then you will see. Honestly it wasnt as hateful as I thought it was going to be, but its definitely shorter. So if you dont mind that then go for it. Its also not as heavy as the Scuba. Some might find that a plus. But honestly if its not a huge hassle for you to return then go for it and at least try it to satisfy your curiosity LOL!


----------



## graymatter

I have a question....  I have a black scuba hoodie from a few years ago and it's faded a bit.  I was thinking of using black RIT dye to make it more inky black.  Anyone think this is a bad idea?  The only time I've used dye was to make white undies green for a costume....I just don't want to mess up my hoodie!


----------



## kmh1190

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Well its free shipping so order it and then you will see. Honestly it wasnt as hateful as I thought it was going to be, but its definitely shorter. So if you dont mind that then go for it. Its also not as heavy as the Scuba. Some might find that a plus. But honestly if its not a huge hassle for you to return then go for it and at least try it to satisfy your curiosity LOL!


 
OK, you've convinced me! 

Edit:  My correction, it is "iris flower", not "blue iris" as I posted earlier.  Can't wait to get this!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Shopmore said:


> Hi ladies, I am psyched I bought my first Scuba (the one with the elastic on the side). While I was paying I noticed a bunch of  undies w/ supposedly no VPL.  Can anyone tell me which non-thong type is best?  I'd like to try a pair.



I havent tried any under garments yet but my friend tried these and loved them:

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...skuId=3439960&catId=women-socks-and-underwear

Not sure about the VPL but I might give these a try myself.


----------



## Shopmore

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I havent tried any under garments yet but my friend tried these and loved them:
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...skuId=3439960&catId=women-socks-and-underwear
> 
> Not sure about the VPL but I might give these a try myself.



Good suggestion . I may go buy those this weekend.


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I havent tried any under garments yet but my friend tried these and loved them:
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...skuId=3439960&catId=women-socks-and-underwear
> 
> Not sure about the VPL but I might give these a try myself.





Shopmore said:


> Good suggestion . I may go buy those this weekend.



I love love love these!  I bought a pair in Alberta Lake a couple of weeks ago and have already worn them twice on runs - they are so good at wicking away moisture/sweat.  Expensive for sure, but they work!  I really hate working out in thongs - so uncomfortable for me.  One caveat - there is VPL! But comfort is key when working out, so it's not as big of a deal for me.  I just can't wear them under regular clothes.


----------



## terps08

Does anyone know if the new uploads of Grooves or Astros have the triangle gussets too like the WUs?

Which pant do you like more - Grooves or Astros?  I already have WUs and LOVE them, but trying to branch out.


----------



## kspurlock1

ginamae said:


> Another upload where I didn't order anything....where are the strides and the pullovers?? Did anyone order anything?


When does LULU upload new product to their site?  Tuesdays?  Thanks


----------



## eurasiangirl

kspurlock1 said:


> When does LULU upload new product to their site?  Tuesdays?  Thanks



Late night/midnight Mondays usually


----------



## kspurlock1

eurasiangirl said:


> Late night/midnight Mondays usually


thx


----------



## stylefly

terps08 said:


> Does anyone know if the new uploads of Grooves or Astros have the triangle gussets too like the WUs?
> 
> Which pant do you like more - Grooves or Astros?  I already have WUs and LOVE them, but trying to branch out.



They do- all of their pants have the triangle now. FWIW I think I am one of the few for whom the triangle was an improvement. I have wider hips and a narrow waist, so I think that they might have been looking at designing for their size 6 and up customer who has less of a lean/slim build with the triangle gusset.
I personally prefer the Astros as I am only 5'5" and I feel like the flare on the Grooves makes me look shorter. However, the new Slim Grooves fit really nice and when you get them hemmed, they chop some of the flare off anyway!


----------



## kspurlock1

eurasiangirl said:


> late night/midnight mondays usually



thx!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the new uploads of Grooves or Astros have the triangle gussets too like the WUs?
> 
> Which pant do you like more - Grooves or Astros?  I already have WUs and LOVE them, but trying to branch out.



I dont know what this triangle gusset is LOL but i do know I love my Astros alot more because they do not have as big a flare as the Groove pants. But if you like that look then you will like the Grooves. I also like the little V in the front that the Astro gives you with the criss cross in the waistband. The Groove goes straight across.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

kspurlock1 said:
			
		

> When does LULU upload new product to their site?  Tuesdays?  Thanks



Its monday night late which is technically tuesday morning at 2:25amish


----------



## emcosmo1639

stylefly said:


> They do- all of their pants have the triangle now. FWIW I think I am one of the few for whom the triangle was an improvement. I have wider hips and a narrow waist, so I think that they might have been looking at designing for their size 6 and up customer who has less of a lean/slim build with the triangle gusset.
> I personally prefer the Astros as I am only 5'5" and I feel like the flare on the Grooves makes me look shorter. However, the new Slim Grooves fit really nice and when you get them hemmed, they chop some of the flare off anyway!





Luv2BuyBags said:


> I dont know what this triangle gusset is LOL but i do know I love my Astros alot more because they do not have as big a flare as the Groove pants. But if you like that look then you will like the Grooves. I also like the little V in the front that the Astro gives you with the criss cross in the waistband. The Groove goes straight across.



I haven't tried the new grooves, but I always liked the astros better.  Even though I'm really tall, I still felt the grooves flare was too much for me.  I liked the astros slimmer leg and really liked the waistband on them.


----------



## ginamae

kspurlock1 said:


> When does LULU upload new product to their site?  Tuesdays?  Thanks



Yea, its early tuesday morning around 1 am eastern, i believe


----------



## mundodabolsa

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm more of a DSP/DSCs girl, but I do have quite a few WUs.  The biggest thing is always trying them on in person since some can be sheer.  I am pretty much always the same size in them, but there are some I skip due to sheerness (especially some of the recent ones).  I prefer the reversible ones or the denim fabric ones as they are a little thicker.  I know when you are first trying to find your size you should bend over a few times, move around a bit etc since some of them can end up a little baggy in knees or lose in the waist on people.  I'm lucky that they fit me pretty well, but I know some people have to size up or down but then run into loose waists, baggy knees etc.
> 
> Oh, keep an eye on the gusset.  They've moved to a triangle gusset instead of the diamond one and it's leading to many more camel toe problems.  I, personally, cannot buy any of them with the triangle as it gives me terrible ct, so I'm just sticking with my old pairs for right now.



I've been owing you a response to this FOREVER but been putting it off since I felt like I had a novel to write.  so here goes the abbreviated novel, thanks by the way for your help. 

since asking, I've acquired many, many, many wunder unders.  it's a bit out of control actually.  so yeah, I like them. 

I'm one of those people for whom the triangle gusset is better than the older diamond gusset.  both sort of give me camel toe anyhow, but for me it's a non-issue because I wear all my tops tunic length. fyi though, you can still get some diamond gussets, it's sort of a crap shoot when you order online, I've been sent both. 

in terms of sheerness, I have a bunch in size 4 and a bunch in size 6 and the 4s are more sheer.  which seems logical since they are tighter and therefore the material is stretched more.  however what I have discovered makes the most difference in terms of sheerness is actually the origin of the pants.  the ones I got that are "made in canada" take the prize for being the least sheer, pretty much not sheer at all.  the "made in bangladesh" ones are good too.  the worst, sorry to say, are the "made in the usa."  those I have all returned because they were just see-through. 

I hate my legs with a passion and I never thought I would feel comfortable in anything as revealing as the wunder unders, I was the type to wear sweat pants to hide my legs, and now I can't imagine wearing anything else.  so either the pants are great, or my workouts are really paying off


----------



## mundodabolsa

Shopmore said:


> Hi ladies, I am psyched I bought my first Scuba (the one with the elastic on the side). While I was paying I noticed a bunch of  undies w/ supposedly no VPL.  Can anyone tell me which non-thong type is best?  I'd like to try a pair.



I know you specifically asked about non-thongs, but I can give some feedback based on material at least considering I own all of the underwear they make in the thong variety. 

I MUCH MUCH prefer the groovy line to the techni line.  it's so much more comfortable.  next in my preference order is the new light as air, and then the foxy line, which is super soft cotton.   

the techni underwears are my least favorite and I feel will definitely give you vpl unless you have zero body fat on your butt.  the groovy is probably as close to no vpl for a full underwear as they have, but I'm not sure it really has enough support really, if you need support.


----------



## eurasiangirl

My online order came today ) Nothing crazy, I got the All Sport bra in solid black (got one in tender violet/black last weekend, its super comfy and I really wanted another! ) and scooped up another Vinyasa scarf (have one in heathered black) in Power Purple because I've recently become obsessed with Vinyasa scarves and I'm not sure if/when they're going to be coming out with more...(they're out of stores and offline now) I'm REALLY hoping they'll come out with more colors for the vinyasa...obsessed with how soft, great-looking and multi-functional it is...quality is nice too


----------



## Shopmore

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> I know you specifically asked about non-thongs, but I can give some feedback based on material at least considering I own all of the underwear they make in the thong variety.
> 
> I MUCH MUCH prefer the groovy line to the techni line.  it's so much more comfortable.  next in my preference order is the new light as air, and then the foxy line, which is super soft cotton.
> 
> the techni underwears are my least favorite and I feel will definitely give you vpl unless you have zero body fat on your butt.  the groovy is probably as close to no vpl for a full underwear as they have, but I'm not sure it really has enough support really, if you need support.



Thanks for the feedback!  I will definitely try out the groovy.


----------



## stylefly

eurasiangirl said:


> My online order came today ) Nothing crazy, I got the All Sport bra in solid black (got one in tender violet/black last weekend, its super comfy and I really wanted another! ) and scooped up another Vinyasa scarf (have one in heathered black) in Power Purple because I've recently become obsessed with Vinyasa scarves and I'm not sure if/when they're going to be coming out with more...(they're out of stores and offline now) I'm REALLY hoping they'll come out with more colors for the vinyasa...obsessed with how soft, great-looking and multi-functional it is...quality is nice too



I LOVE the Vinyasa, it is so versatile! Even as a short cardigan- brilliant. I only have one in Fossil from the WMTM section, but it's mostly because I am a scarf whore and need to keep my scarf-buying in check on all fronts.
Sounds like a great haul! I tried on the All-Sport Bra and liked it a lotmight exchange the Flow Y I just got in TV for that one. I prefer the straps on the All-Sport
I did get the new Alberta Lake Rose Herringbone Define, it is GORGE!!!


----------



## terps08

stylefly said:


> They do- all of their pants have the triangle now. FWIW I think I am one of the few for whom the triangle was an improvement. I have wider hips and a narrow waist, so I think that they might have been looking at designing for their size 6 and up customer who has less of a lean/slim build with the triangle gusset.
> I personally prefer the Astros as I am only 5'5" and I feel like the flare on the Grooves makes me look shorter. However, the new Slim Grooves fit really nice and when you get them hemmed, they chop some of the flare off anyway!





Luv2BuyBags said:


> I dont know what this triangle gusset is LOL but i do know I love my Astros alot more because they do not have as big a flare as the Groove pants. But if you like that look then you will like the Grooves. I also like the little V in the front that the Astro gives you with the criss cross in the waistband. The Groove goes straight across.





emcosmo1639 said:


> I haven't tried the new grooves, but I always liked the astros better.  Even though I'm really tall, I still felt the grooves flare was too much for me.  I liked the astros slimmer leg and really liked the waistband on them.



Seems like the astros are the ones to get!  Thanks so much for the tips, ladies!


----------



## mundodabolsa

I went to town with last night's upload... maybe it's cabin fever. 

and in the 10 minutes it took me to put things in my cart and checkout the alberta lake wunder unders went from available in all sizes to only having 10s. damn my indecisiveness. 

I think the new turtleneck swiftlys may be the best thing since sliced bread. hope so at least!


----------



## kayti

terps08 said:


> Seems like the astros are the ones to get!  Thanks so much for the tips, ladies!



yeah, ASTROS!! I feel so self-conscious of my thighs in the Grooves, the flare is not flattering like you might imagine. Astros are the best


----------



## emcosmo1639

mundodabolsa said:


> I went to town with last night's upload... maybe it's cabin fever.
> 
> and in the 10 minutes it took me to put things in my cart and checkout the alberta lake wunder unders went from available in all sizes to only having 10s. damn my indecisiveness.
> 
> I think the new turtleneck swiftlys may be the best thing since sliced bread. hope so at least!



I did too.  I had taken a break from lulu for the last month or so and just made up for it last night--all of these scarves are going to be the end of me.


----------



## xlovely

I am stepping into uncharted territory (for me)-- does anyone have recommendations of their favorite sports bra, tight cropped pants, and tanks? I'd love to build a cute workout wardrobe!


----------



## gymangel812

xlovely said:


> I am stepping into uncharted territory (for me)-- does anyone have recommendations of their favorite sports bra, tight cropped pants, and tanks? I'd love to build a cute workout wardrobe!


tata tamer
wunder under crops
cool racerback


----------



## xlovely

gymangel812 said:


> tata tamer
> wunder under crops
> cool racerback




Thank you so much! I will look into those


----------



## mellibelly

xlovely said:


> I am stepping into uncharted territory (for me)-- does anyone have recommendations of their favorite sports bra, tight cropped pants, and tanks? I'd love to build a cute workout wardrobe!



I like the Energy and Free To Be bras. The straps are really cute and for me, it's enough support for running (32C).

My favorite tanks are the Swiftly, 105 F, Power Y and No Limit. Swiftlys and 105F are perfect for any activity where you sweat a lot. They dry quickly and are so light. Power Y and No Limit tanks have built in bras and are great for low impact activities like barre class or spin. 

I generally wear tight crops from other brands so no help there. There seem to be a lot of complaints about sheerness and camel toe with lulu crops. But try the wunder under crops, they may work for you.

I will say it's pretty addicting once you go down the path of cute workout gear. I'm definitely motivated to work out more when I have a cute outfit  I've cut back on my purchases, but I ordered the brisk run headband and gloves this morning.


----------



## emcosmo1639

mellibelly said:


> I like the Energy and Free To Be bras. The straps are really cute and for me, it's enough support for running (32C).
> 
> My favorite tanks are the Swiftly, 105 F, Power Y and No Limit. Swiftlys and 105F are perfect for any activity where you sweat a lot. They dry quickly and are so light. Power Y and No Limit tanks have built in bras and are great for low impact activities like barre class or spin.
> 
> I generally wear tight crops from other brands so no help there. There seem to be a lot of complaints about sheerness and camel toe with lulu crops. But try the wunder under crops, they may work for you.
> 
> I will say it's pretty addicting once you go down the path of cute workout gear. I'm definitely motivated to work out more when I have a cute outfit  I've cut back on my purchases, but I ordered the brisk run headband and gloves this morning.



I love the Energy and Free To Be Bras also--the Energy is a little more support than the FTB, but both are great!  I loved the Cross My Heart but they haven't made it in a while.  

The Cool Racerback is a great tank and I also like the Swiftlys (tank, tee and longsleeve).  Inspire crops for anything where you're going to sweat a lot and wunder unders for light activity/casual wear.  Studio crops/pants for casual wear too.


----------



## seajewel

xlovely said:


> I am stepping into uncharted territory (for me)-- does anyone have recommendations of their favorite sports bra, tight cropped pants, and tanks? I'd love to build a cute workout wardrobe!



If you don't need a lot of support, I like the No Limit Tank--it combines sports bra and a breezy tank all in one. My stomach area is my problem area so I don't like the popular tanks like CRBs because they hug that area too much. NLT makes me feel cute, is plenty of support for my small chest, etc. 

For running I like the Inspire Crop II, the material is soo silky and smooth.


----------



## elmel

For crops, for running/elliptical, I really love the Run Inspires. For yoga /barre classes I like the wunder unders. 

As for tops, I need a lot of support so I stick with the CRB's so I can wear a bra underneath, but their other tops are really cute if you can deal with the built-in bras!


----------



## eurasiangirl

xlovely said:


> I am stepping into uncharted territory (for me)-- does anyone have recommendations of their favorite sports bra, tight cropped pants, and tanks? I'd love to build a cute workout wardrobe!



Bras: Flow Y (light/medium support), All Sport (medium support), Energy (light/medium)

Tanks: Scoop Neck tank (currently not available, but one of the best styles if it comes back), No Limit Tank, Cool Racerbacks. But to be honest, I'm really not a fan of their newer style tanks - no where near as awesome as older faves!! But they occasionally bring back older styles, you just gotta keep an eye out for scoop neck, candlelight, dance strap, etc tanks.  

Crops: Wunder Under crops, preferably with the old-style diamond gusset. Try on the newer ones with the triangle gusset and see if it works for you...but it gives many people major CT


----------



## kmh1190

I wore my FTB bra for the first time and OMG I actually have a bit of cleavage.  I wanted a flow Y bra in pretty pink but they were out of my size so I ended up with the FTB.  Very impressed....usually sports bras make me look really flattened out.


----------



## emcosmo1639

kmh1190 said:


> I wore my FTB bra for the first time and OMG I actually have a bit of cleavage.  I wanted a flow Y bra in pretty pink but they were out of my size so I ended up with the FTB.  Very impressed....usually sports bras make me look really flattened out.



I love their sports bras--the cups help give my tiny bust a little shape and they are so comfy.  Unless I'm going out, to dinner or somewhere that absolutely requires a normal bra, I pretty much stick to lulu sports bras.  In fact, I own more lulu bras than normal bras.


----------



## kmh1190

LOL^ That was one of my first thoughts....I need to get more and wear them not just to the gym!


----------



## emcosmo1639

kmh1190 said:


> LOL^ That was one of my first thoughts....I need to get more and wear them not just to the gym!



I do it all the time--my friends make fun of me for it but they are so comfy!  I even do it with my CRBs too--they are great layering tanks and can be cute on their own.  I practically lived in my lulu bras and crbs with maxi skirts this summer.


----------



## Cullinan

Sounds like Lulu is The place to go for underwear...


----------



## Jahpson

Thanks to ebay, got the pretty pink define!



Eta: i have no idea why the pic is so big


----------



## kmh1190

^Pretty  Love that pink.


----------



## kspurlock1

So what's with all the products on lulu website listed as "special edition"? Is that new? Are they raising prices?


----------



## stylefly

kspurlock1 said:


> So what's with all the products on lulu website listed as "special edition"? Is that new? Are they raising prices?



I was wondering that too! I think it's just a glitch though.


----------



## eurasiangirl

stylefly said:


> I was wondering that too! I think it's just a glitch though.



Pretty sure it's just a glitch! Almost every item has "special edition" underneath it....I doubt it means they're raising prices. It wouldn't really make much sense they usually try to sneak that sort of thing in...not make it really obvious.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I tried adding an All Sport bra to my cart but my size and then every other size said sold out.  I thought it was a sign to not spend any $$ so I went back to bed LOL


----------



## mundodabolsa

I almost died of hypothermia walking to and from my exercise class today so what did I do?  on my walk back I walked right into the lulu store and got a pair of studio pants with liners to wear over my wunder unders, and got the knit earwarmers, even though I thought they were really stupid when they came out with them last week.  

I think in the last month I have not gone two straight days w/o buying something lulu.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> I almost died of hypothermia walking to and from my exercise class today so what did I do?  on my walk back I walked right into the lulu store and got a pair of studio pants with liners to wear over my wunder unders, and got the knit earwarmers, even though I thought they were really stupid when they came out with them last week.
> 
> I think in the last month I have not gone two straight days w/o buying something lulu.




I was trying to protest them for raising the price on these dang pants, but I finally decided I want the lined ones in Black Swan or Black. I have a couple pairs of unlined Studio pants and said well I will just wear my Runder Unders under them LOL, but I too want a lined pair!

I was in my store today to return pants and I tried so hard to get full credit, but I was so thrilled I found the LS Star Runner in the Cashew Stripe that I ended up leaving with only a $10 credit LOL


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I was trying to protest them for raising the price on these dang pants, but I finally decided I want the lined ones in Black Swan or Black. I have a couple pairs of unlined Studio pants and said well I will just wear my Runder Unders under them LOL, but I too want a lined pair!
> 
> I was in my store today to return pants and I tried so hard to get full credit, but I was so thrilled I found the LS Star Runner in the Cashew Stripe that I ended up leaving with only a $10 credit LOL



Some of the price increases are ridiculous and I'll never give in, but the DSPs/DSCs are too good.  I live in those suckers!  In the hot summers out here DSCs are perfect and the DSPs are great for our mild winters.  I have far too many pairs but they are too versatile.  I really love them for traveling--I wore the heck out of them in Costa Rica (through waterfalls, rafting, canyoneering, hiking etc) and they held up great, plus they dry quick.  I also like how you can cram them in your suitcase and the wrinkling isn't an issue.

I really want them to bring the Yogi LS or Cabin LS back.  I tried the devotion ls but it felt too thin and cheap.


----------



## mundodabolsa

emcosmo1639 said:


> Some of the price increases are ridiculous  and I'll never give in, but the DSPs/DSCs are too good.  I live in those  suckers!  In the hot summers out here DSCs are perfect and the DSPs are  great for our mild winters.  I have far too many pairs but they are too  versatile.  I really love them for traveling--I wore the heck out of  them in Costa Rica (through waterfalls, rafting, canyoneering, hiking  etc) and they held up great, plus they dry quick.  I also like how you  can cram them in your suitcase and the wrinkling isn't an issue.
> .



it's funny you mention this. I got my first pair of dance studio crops a  couple months ago when I was going camping for the first time in my  life.  it was camping that involved canoeing and I don't wear swimsuits,  so I needed pants that were comfy and light and if they got wet or  muddy would dry quickly.  they worked out perfectly for the trip.  especially because I was with a man I really wanted to look cute for, so they were practical while my butt still looked good 



Luv2BuyBags said:


> I was in my store today to return pants and I tried so hard to get full credit, but I was so thrilled I found the LS Star Runner in the Cashew Stripe that I ended up leaving with only a $10 credit LOL



this happens to me every single time I go to the store to return online purchases.  except I'm usually the one owing $10... or $20.... or $30.


----------



## calipsych

Do any of you ladies know if Lululemon is done with the original scuba? I recently ordered both the black original on the website (only color still available) and the Iris (blue purple color) of the Scuba Stretch. Although I like them both and am keeping them because I need some new hoodies, I really prefer the hood and length of the original scuba....but it's only in black right now, so I was hoping someone might know if they are truly getting rid of it and replacing it with the Scuba Stretch  ?


----------



## emcosmo1639

calipsych said:


> Do any of you ladies know if Lululemon is done with the original scuba? I recently ordered both the black original on the website (only color still available) and the Iris (blue purple color) of the Scuba Stretch. Although I like them both and am keeping them because I need some new hoodies, I really prefer the hood and length of the original scuba....but it's only in black right now, so I was hoping someone might know if they are truly getting rid of it and replacing it with the Scuba Stretch  ?



No one knows for certain--some say the Scuba Stretch is replacing the old scuba while others say Lulu tried to make the switch thinking people wouldn't notice and when they did, called it the scuba stretch to cover their mistake (these people say the old scuba will be back once all the scuba stretch are sold).


----------



## calipsych

Yes I yes I've  heard similar. well I think I'll be waiting until I see if they do bring the regular back....I do much prefer it even though I'd love to get a navy one! Thanks again


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> No one knows for certain--some say the Scuba Stretch is replacing the old scuba while others say Lulu tried to make the switch thinking people wouldn't notice and when they did, called it the scuba stretch to cover their mistake (these people say the old scuba will be back once all the scuba stretch are sold).



I most definitely think they just tried to cheapen this hoodie and pull a fast one on us. If they spent so much time designing this Stretch hoodie they wouldnt have had to pull them from the website, and re-label all the stock in the stores LOL

I wish they wouldnt lie to us so much. If they dont bring back the real Scuba then I will just keep buying on ebay. It only hurts their sales! But of course they dont care! I have never seen a stranger company before...this is the only one that doesnt care what their customers thinks and refuses to create enough product to sell. Bunch of weirdos! LOL


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I most definitely think they just tried to cheapen this hoodie and pull a fast one on us. If they spent so much time designing this Stretch hoodie they wouldnt have had to pull them from the website, and re-label all the stock in the stores LOL
> 
> I wish they wouldnt lie to us so much. If they dont bring back the real Scuba then I will just keep buying on ebay. It only hurts their sales! But of course they dont care! I have never seen a stranger company before...this is the only one that doesnt care what their customers thinks and refuses to create enough product to sell. Bunch of weirdos! LOL



I don't think they care about the ebay sales.  Those purchases were originally from lulu so they got the money.  The only way it would hurt them is if people stick solely with ebay, but with such a limited supply out there and such high prices, I don't see that happening.

I agree with you though, this is one strange company.


----------



## mundodabolsa

oops, I did it again. 

my pants kick continues. got the forme pant last week and am completely in love. needed another pair. 

love the breathe easy bra's back. that will be excellent for some of my odd-backed non-athletic tops in which bra straps have to show.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> oops, I did it again.
> 
> my pants kick continues. got the forme pant last week and am completely in love. needed another pair.
> 
> love the breathe easy bra's back. that will be excellent for some of my odd-backed non-athletic tops in which bra straps have to show.



I love the Polar Cream Studio pants...I wanna see them in person. They look pretty.

I wanted a bra with a cool back too and I got the Trinity, have you tried that one? It goes up a little higher in front which is good, nothing spills out then LOL

I love the Runder in blue and the new blue Astros. Gawd, i was supposed to be good this month Grrr! LOL


----------



## kmh1190

I've been hankering for the wunder unders in the black herringbone pattern but they've been sold out of my size in the full length wunder unders.  This morning I happened to check and they are available in the cropped version and I couldn't resist. LOL... Fedex home delivery has been at my house every single week.


----------



## calipsych

I ordered the herringbone crops too!! Soo cute! I also ordered a few other things including he new herringbone daily yoga jacket...I hope it's cute and fits as I went with my regular size so we will see!


----------



## kmh1190

^yay!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

calipsych said:
			
		

> I ordered the herringbone crops too!! Soo cute! I also ordered a few other things including he new herringbone daily yoga jacket...I hope it's cute and fits as I went with my regular size so we will see!



I tried on the daily yoga in the black swan i think it was and it was nice! I took the same size as I do in the Scubas and Defines.


----------



## calipsych

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> I tried on the daily yoga in the black swan i think it was and it was nice! I took the same size as I do in the Scubas and Defines.



Great Thank you! I debated, but I've never bought anything there in a 2 and I really didn't want it to be too tight. It seems like many times when I've had to go exchange something they are sold out and I end up not getting the item I want. Its kind of an expensive jacket at 128 ( in stride was only 100 I think?) so hopefully it's really nice! I'm glad to hear you liked it  
I also bought the half zip in dark grey and the daily tank in charcoal- those are both new items to me too so we will see! I generally love everything I buy lululemon...sigh...If only I didnt, I would save so much! Lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I wanted a bra with a cool back too and I got the Trinity, have you tried that one? It goes up a little higher in front which is good, nothing spills out then LOL



you know I'm not a fan of the trinity bra, although I've never tried it on.  just seems too high for me in the front, but then again I have zero to spill anywhere.   but I do like bras with lots of coverage in the other direction, meaning longer/ribcage covering ones.  the spinerette is my new favorite. it's so so so comfortable. 



kmh1190 said:


> I've been hankering for the wunder unders in the black herringbone pattern but they've been sold out of my size in the full length wunder unders.  This morning I happened to check and they are available in the cropped version and I couldn't resist. LOL... Fedex home delivery has been at my house every single week.



did you see the new regular-length wunder unders that are color blocked?  herringbone in the front/thighs and regular in the back.  I ordered those too, it has to be automatically slimming to have your thighs cut in half by black fabric on the outside part I'm thinking.  kind of like those stella mccartney dresses with the black outer panels that give everyone tiny waists.


----------



## sylphfae

Hi ladies! Did any of you have issues with not receiving the removable bra pads, with your orders? 

I ordered 2 tanks and 2 bras (all the items were listed as items including removable padding), but I didn't receive a single set of bra pads. It's my first order of Lulu tops (I've only ordered leggings/shorts before) -is it normal to receive tops/bras without pads? 

I wrote to Customer Service about this, and they told me this:
"Thanks for taking the time to reach out to us regarding your order. In the spirit of sustainability not all of our garments have the cups placed in them. This is because the cups are designed to be interchanged between your tanks and bras. This being said, we would be more than happy to send you out a pair as soon as our warehouse is in stock of them. At the moment, I can place an order for the Size 2 bra cups. If you live closer to a store, however, you can also pick up a pair or two from them as well."

They've sent me 2 pairs and charged me....2 cents! I don't live in USA, so I need to pay shipping to my freight-forwarder for these bra pads -how annoying! 

Has anybody experienced this? It strikes me as strange that something that is included in the item description is not included in the order, there is no apology for excluding this part of the order, and additional cost associated with this part is then passed on to the customer on top of the original order! Are all Lululemon tops like this? I will definitely avoid ordering tops/bras from Lululemon in the future if so.


----------



## mundodabolsa

sylphfae said:


> Hi ladies! Did any of you have issues with not receiving the removable bra pads, with your orders?



this unfortunately apparently happens all the time if you read the online reviews.  every five reviews is someone saying they didn't get the cups.  

I've always gotten cups from online orders but not every in store purchase comes with them.  I personally don't use them so when in store I always have the cashier take them out and keep them, specifically because I know there are people who complain about not getting them who actually want them.


----------



## sylphfae

mundodabolsa said:


> this unfortunately apparently happens all the time if you read the online reviews.  every five reviews is someone saying they didn't get the cups.
> 
> I've always gotten cups from online orders but not every in store purchase comes with them.  I personally don't use them so when in store I always have the cashier take them out and keep them, specifically because I know there are people who complain about not getting them who actually want them.



I did see one review (with 30 likes!) on not receiving cups, but thought it must have been a one-off, because this could not possibly be their policy.  I wonder why they do this -is it a cost-cutting measure? 

I really want (and need!!) the cups, and was searching for tops and bras that actually included them.  It seems terribly cynical to advertise an item as including a part, and then not send the item with that part. On another note, it is quite unhygienic to expect people to swap out cups on workout tops, given that one probably doesn't have the time to wash and dry them out in between. 

Ugh! This is rather putting me off ordering Lululemon tops. I think I might have to stick to their pants...and Zobha and Zella for tops (those are really great!)


----------



## mundodabolsa

sylphfae said:


> I did see one review (with 30 likes!) on not receiving cups, but thought it must have been a one-off, because this could not possibly be their policy. * I wonder why they do this -is it a cost-cutting measure?*



who knows?  personally I just think it's laziness or just not being thorough to some extent.  I'm sorry it's such a hassle for you to get the cups, if we were the same size I'd send you some of mine!  I have like 20 sets all unused stacked in a box like some art installation or something...

sorry it's turning you off too, they really are great tanks and bras otherwise. ush:


----------



## sylphfae

You are so kind, mundodabolsa!! I managed to get them to send me the cups, so I think I'll be ok for now (I seriously hope they didn't really charge me for them). Your LLL installation sounds hilarious  

I know! I love the quality of Lulu, and would definitely buy the tops if they had a store here in Singapore, where I could make sure that I get everything listed in the item description (with no missing pieces!) 

Have you, or has anybody else, tried Ivivva -Lululemon's line for girls/teenagers? The designs and colors are really cute, and some of the larger sizes look like they'd fit adults! There's a top (Tumbling tank) that looks just like the LLL power y tank. Is anybody familiar with the sizing, and know if 10 or 12 would fit me, if I wear size 2 in Lululemon?


----------



## kmh1190

mundodabolsa said:


> did you see the new regular-length wunder unders that are color blocked?  herringbone in the front/thighs and regular in the back.  I ordered those too, it has to be automatically slimming to have your thighs cut in half by black fabric on the outside part I'm thinking.  kind of like those stella mccartney dresses with the black outer panels that give everyone tiny waists.



No I didn't even see those.......off to look....


----------



## Jahpson

I waaaaaannnttt!







source: lululemum

I am waiting for a picture of a model wearing it in real time. But I am definitely interested. I have no idea if my store has it yet.


----------



## t_lo

kmh1190 said:


> I've been hankering for the wunder unders in the black herringbone pattern but they've been sold out of my size in the full length wunder unders.  This morning I happened to check and they are available in the cropped version and I couldn't resist. LOL... Fedex home delivery has been at my house every single week.



LOVE the herringbone, i was lucky enough to get the full length WUs and they're awesome, so soft and warm!!


----------



## t_lo

sylphfae said:


> You are so kind, mundodabolsa!! I managed to get them to send me the cups, so I think I'll be ok for now (I seriously hope they didn't really charge me for them). Your LLL installation sounds hilarious
> 
> I know! I love the quality of Lulu, and would definitely buy the tops if they had a store here in Singapore, where I could make sure that I get everything listed in the item description (with no missing pieces!)
> 
> Have you, or has anybody else, tried Ivivva -Lululemon's line for girls/teenagers? The designs and colors are really cute, and some of the larger sizes look like they'd fit adults! There's a top (Tumbling tank) that looks just like the LLL power y tank. Is anybody familiar with the sizing, and know if 10 or 12 would fit me, if I wear size 2 in Lululemon?



i have a friend who swears by Ivivva, but only for the tops without built in bras.  it's significantly cheaper and the top that is supposed to be the girls' equivalent of the CRB has a higher neckline (she's very well endowed and loves this feature, i am not so have no idea haha).  she is a 6 in Lulu, i'll find out what size ivivva she wears...you can definitely fit if there's something you like


----------



## t_lo

ordered the black swan WUs last night   have been waiting for these!!  also had to throw the raspberry FTB tank in as well, think these will go great together...


----------



## eurasiangirl

sylphfae said:


> Hi ladies! Did any of you have issues with not receiving the removable bra pads, with your orders?



Yeahhhh I never get the cups when I order online. I also think it's super annoying...I mean it's not like it takes that much more effort to just put them in the box with the product....!!

I'm lucky because there are Lulus relatively close to me so when I go into the store I can get some...but it's an unnecessary extra step. So yes, it is normal to not get the cups in online orders, sad but true.


----------



## kmh1190

Has anyone seen the love red irl?  I'm thinking I might need a love red scuba stretch. I've heard it's an orange red. If its more orange than red then I will pass. 

For those who are interested, my blue iris scuba is more purple than blue. I don't mind the new fit but it doesn't look as nice as the original scuba.


----------



## mundodabolsa

been noticing celebs in lulu around the forum lately. 

pamela anderson in runder under pants: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-411367-124.html#post23306753

lori laughlin in an aphrodite tank, sweater who's name I don't know, and maybe pants?: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-411367-117.html#post23259196

lori laughlin again, looks like she has a no limits tank on under her other tops and inspire crops: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-411367-124.html#post23305712

lori one more time, in a manifesto long sleeve tee and probably lulu pants: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-411367-116.html#post23252692


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

calipsych said:
			
		

> Great Thank you! I debated, but I've never bought anything there in a 2 and I really didn't want it to be too tight. It seems like many times when I've had to go exchange something they are sold out and I end up not getting the item I want. Its kind of an expensive jacket at 128 ( in stride was only 100 I think?) so hopefully it's really nice! I'm glad to hear you liked it
> I also bought the half zip in dark grey and the daily tank in charcoal- those are both new items to me too so we will see! I generally love everything I buy lululemon...sigh...If only I didnt, I would save so much! Lol



Oh let me know how you like it when it comes. I thought the coloring and herringbone were so sharp! 

Which half zip did you get? The UTurn? Thats my new fave LOL

ITA! If I never walked in a Lulu store last April I would have an extra $3500 in my bank WaaHaa LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> you know I'm not a fan of the trinity bra, although I've never tried it on.  just seems too high for me in the front, but then again I have zero to spill anywhere.   but I do like bras with lots of coverage in the other direction, meaning longer/ribcage covering ones.  the spinerette is my new favorite. it's so so so comfortable.



Thats why I liked it because it came up higher so nothing came out LOL I am a bit busty and dont like cleavage. I know so e girls didnt like it cause it came up higher.

But my new fave is most definitely the All Sport. I debated returning it but i said ehh I will keep the Creamsicle cause it had sold out. So since I started wearing it, it is my fave, so comfy!! The straps are what sold me. They are incredibly soft and comfy!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> been noticing celebs in lulu around the forum lately.
> 
> pamela anderson in runder under pants:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-411367-124.html#post23306753
> 
> lori laughlin in an aphrodite tank, sweater who's name I don't know, and maybe pants?:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-411367-117.html#post23259196
> 
> lori laughlin again, looks like she has a no limits tank on under her other tops and inspire crops:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-411367-124.html#post23305712
> 
> lori one more time, in a manifesto long sleeve tee and probably lulu pants:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/stars-public-figures-and-their-hermes-411367-116.html#post23252692



I saw a few Celebs in the blogs too...Jessica Simpson, Jennifer Garner, and a couple more. BUT I was watching one of my fave shows sunday night, Homeland, and when Brody was jogging he had on a Lulu mens top! LOL


----------



## kmh1190

OK, I stopped by the midtown Sacramento showroom on my way home from an appointment and it was closed!  Basically it is only open Thurs-Sat.  WTF????  OK I'm just annoyed because I was ready to buy the studio pants plus a few other items...denied.  Good thing I was in the area for something else and didn't drive 40min just for lululemon!  Do all lululemon showrooms have bizarre hours like this?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

kmh1190 said:


> OK, I stopped by the midtown Sacramento showroom on my way home from an appointment and it was closed!  Basically it is only open Thurs-Sat.  WTF????  OK I'm just annoyed because I was ready to buy the studio pants plus a few other items...denied.  Good thing I was in the area for something else and didn't drive 40min just for lululemon!  Do all lululemon showrooms have bizarre hours like this?




I never heard of that before...but what is a showroom? Maybe it is different from a retail store and they do have different hours?

What a bummer though, I am planning on getting Studio pants too, either black swan or polar cream. I want the RU top to go with it and the blue Astros too


----------



## mundodabolsa

kmh1190 said:


> OK, I stopped by the midtown Sacramento showroom on my way home from an appointment and it was closed!  Basically it is only open Thurs-Sat.  WTF????  OK I'm just annoyed because I was ready to buy the studio pants plus a few other items...denied.  Good thing I was in the area for something else and didn't drive 40min just for lululemon!  *Do all lululemon showrooms have bizarre hours like this?*



I think so, I think that's the whole idea behind the showrooms, just a couple days a week for limited hours.  when charleston had a showroom and not an actual store it was the same, thurs-sat from 10am-4pm or something around that.


----------



## kmh1190

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I never heard of that before*...but what is a showroom? *Maybe it is different from a retail store and they do have different hours?
> 
> What a bummer though, I am planning on getting Studio pants too, either black swan or polar cream. I want the RU top to go with it and the blue Astros too



I wasn't quite sure either.  The sign on the _locked_ door with the business hours said "*The lululemon showroom*...."



mundodabolsa said:


> I think so, I think that's the whole idea behind the showrooms, just a couple days a week for limited hours.  when charleston had a showroom and not an actual store it was the same, thurs-sat from 10am-4pm or something around that.



Ah, OK.  I was maybe thinking the one in Sacramento wasn't doing well and they decreased the hours.  But if that's the norm with these "showrooms" then I'm not worried that it is going to shut down.


----------



## mundodabolsa

kmh1190 said:


> Ah, OK.  I was maybe thinking the one in Sacramento wasn't doing well and they decreased the hours.  But if that's the norm with these "showrooms" then I'm not worried that it is going to shut down.



you should be excited actually, I think in most cases showrooms are precursors to actual stores. like having a test period before a big store commitment.  go shop there a lot and make your friends go and maybe you'll get a store! 

what they explain (on their website maybe?) about the limited hours is that it gives them time to go out and get to know the fitness community in the area, take classes, meet future ambassadors, establish a presence, etc. 

I mean it is a cult after all 

really I think they just don't want to pay for a full staff of employees and setting up a full store until they know they will do well.


----------



## kmh1190

^crossing my fingers they become a full on store. The closest lululemon is San Francisco which isn't that far away. Just inconvenient when you take into account traffic and parking.


----------



## bbcakes

From the latest episode of RHoBH, can anyone ID Yolanda's pink lulu jacket she wore when meeting with the caterer before her party? Also, what shade of pink is that?

Love how she coordinates her lulu tops and bottoms!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

bbcakes said:
			
		

> From the latest episode of RHoBH, can anyone ID Yolanda's pink lulu jacket she wore when meeting with the caterer before her party? Also, what shade of pink is that?
> 
> Love how she coordinates her lulu tops and bottoms!



It was red on my tv LOL It looked like Currant to me.


----------



## christina000

I got a tank tolp from there, and I love it. Its my fav.


----------



## stylefly

t_lo said:
			
		

> ordered the black swan WUs last night   have been waiting for these!!  also had to throw the raspberry FTB tank in as well, think these will go great together...



Are those the Sparkle version? I just ordered those too without seeing or feeling the fabric at the store first so I am a bit nervous. How do you like them?
Anyone else excited about the bonus upload yesterday or just me ? I love the Limitless Blue Swiftly LS and CRB and the blue Vinyasa scarf. Also the Cocoa Daily Yoga jacket but it wouldn't really fit into my wardrobe.


----------



## Mandy421

Black Swan WUs are sparkle.  Material feels very odd and the sparkle looks like the pants are dusty.  Here's a pic I took before I returned them.  Also they were a little sheer when I bent my knee or bent over.  You can see that in the pic a little bit.


----------



## stylefly

Wow, that totally looks like dust! That sucks. I wish they had put out regular Black Swan WUs!
And now after TWO wears, my reversible Limitless Blue WUs have a huge hole in the front thigh. Somehow happened during BodyPump- that is just not cool.


----------



## Greentea

stylefly said:


> Are those the Sparkle version? I just ordered those too without seeing or feeling the fabric at the store first so I am a bit nervous. How do you like them?
> Anyone else excited about the bonus upload yesterday or just me ? I love the Limitless Blue Swiftly LS and CRB and the blue Vinyasa scarf. Also the Cocoa Daily Yoga jacket but it wouldn't really fit into my wardrobe.



I'm going to get that blue Vinyasa - I've been waiting for something other than neon!


----------



## terps08

Wow, those sparkle WUs totally look like dust.  Definite pass for me - thanks for sharing.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Greentea said:


> I'm going to get that blue Vinyasa - I've been waiting for something other than neon!



I ordered it but I'll probably end up returning it.  I just returned the pique one because the ends were fraying and it felt really cheap and close up pics of this blue one look the same--the material/quality looks different from other vinyasa's and I'm worried this one won't hold up.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Oh, and did anyone hear about the $0 blue CRB fiasco?  I hadn't checked the site so I missed it all, but a friend told me and I checked out the fb groups--sounds like lulu had the limitless blue CRB's listed as $0 so people ordered a ton of them and then some orders got canceled, some were shipped and some are in limbo still.  Lulu seriously needs to hire better IT staff because these frequent problems with the site are getting ridiculous (and in this case, pricy).


----------



## stylefly

emcosmo1639 said:


> Oh, and did anyone hear about the $0 blue CRB fiasco?  I hadn't checked the site so I missed it all, but a friend told me and I checked out the fb groups--sounds like lulu had the limitless blue CRB's listed as $0 so people ordered a ton of them and then some orders got canceled, some were shipped and some are in limbo still.  Lulu seriously needs to hire better IT staff because these frequent problems with the site are getting ridiculous (and in this case, pricy).



That being said, I think I'd be pretty happy with the IT department if I had a $0 CRB on its way to me !


----------



## Mandy421

I ordered when they were $0.  I got a shipping notice, so we'll see what happens when it gets here.  I heard that anyone who ordered more than one got their orders cancelled but if it was just one, then you got a shipping notice.  Maybe lulu wanted to honor their mistake to those who wanted just one, but they didn't want to give them to possible resellers?  That's my guess anyway.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Recently stopped into my local Lulu and picked up a Love Red Speed Short and the heathered polar cream Contentment Bra. At first I thought I was going to hate the colorblocking on the speed short but I actually liked it. I think it's one of those things you just need to try on to see how it works for you. 

Also, an update on my black swan/raspberry glo swiftly ss that I purchased a few weeks back...well, after just 2 wears and 2 washes, there's already a snag forming on the front of the tee. I had looked it over before purchasing so it wasn't already there when I bought it....and I only wash lulu items together sooooo yeah. This is my first swiftly that I've ever bought at Lulu (I know, late considering that I've been buying Lulu for years now) but I have to say I'm unimpressed with the durability of the swiftly as of now...


----------



## t_lo

stylefly said:


> Are those the Sparkle version? I just ordered those too without seeing or feeling the fabric at the store first so I am a bit nervous. How do you like them?
> Anyone else excited about the bonus upload yesterday or just me ? I love the Limitless Blue Swiftly LS and CRB and the blue Vinyasa scarf. Also the Cocoa Daily Yoga jacket but it wouldn't really fit into my wardrobe.



mine are sparkle - i personally don't mind it, i think it's kind of cute.  funny i had drifted away from WUs for a while, but now loving them again, especially with all these great colors


----------



## Greentea

emcosmo1639 said:


> I ordered it but I'll probably end up returning it.  I just returned the pique one because the ends were fraying and it felt really cheap and close up pics of this blue one look the same--the material/quality looks different from other vinyasa's and I'm worried this one won't hold up.



Yikes - here's hoping it holds up. I'll return it if I see any probs. I'm wearing the blue right now and it's the softest thing in the world!


----------



## stylefly

eurasiangirl said:


> Recently stopped into my local Lulu and picked up a Love Red Speed Short and the heathered polar cream Contentment Bra. At first I thought I was going to hate the colorblocking on the speed short but I actually liked it. I think it's one of those things you just need to try on to see how it works for you.
> 
> Also, an update on my black swan/raspberry glo swiftly ss that I purchased a few weeks back...well, after just 2 wears and 2 washes, there's already a snag forming on the front of the tee. I had looked it over before purchasing so it wasn't already there when I bought it....and I only wash lulu items together sooooo yeah. This is my first swiftly that I've ever bought at Lulu (I know, late considering that I've been buying Lulu for years now) but I have to say I'm unimpressed with the durability of the swiftly as of now...



Aww, that sucks! I personally haven't had any problems with the Swiftlys and I wear them constantly, but I have read a TON of reviews about snagging. Do you know the trick with pulling the thread back through the reverse side? It really helps...


----------



## emcosmo1639

Mandy421 said:


> I ordered when they were $0.  I got a shipping notice, so we'll see what happens when it gets here.  I heard that anyone who ordered more than one got their orders cancelled but if it was just one, then you got a shipping notice.  Maybe lulu wanted to honor their mistake to those who wanted just one, but they didn't want to give them to possible resellers?  That's my guess anyway.



I think that's fair.  I'm sure there were lots of people placing multiple orders or ordering several CRBs at a time--it wouldn't make sense for lulu to honor those orders.  



eurasiangirl said:


> Recently stopped into my local Lulu and picked up a Love Red Speed Short and the heathered polar cream Contentment Bra. At first I thought I was going to hate the colorblocking on the speed short but I actually liked it. I think it's one of those things you just need to try on to see how it works for you.
> 
> Also, an update on my black swan/raspberry glo swiftly ss that I purchased a few weeks back...well, after just 2 wears and 2 washes, there's already a snag forming on the front of the tee. I had looked it over before purchasing so it wasn't already there when I bought it....and I only wash lulu items together sooooo yeah. This is my first swiftly that I've ever bought at Lulu (I know, late considering that I've been buying Lulu for years now) but I have to say I'm unimpressed with the durability of the swiftly as of now...



I own a ton of swiftly's and for the most part haven't had too many problems with snags, but I do have some with snags.  Usually it's from bumping into something--I can't remember ever getting one from washing though.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I ordered a Brushed Forme Jacket and ordered it in my regular size - an 8.  

Ew.

It is super stiff and uncomfortable compared to the Define.  My latest Define was a brushed in orange and I love it.  This is terrible and the zipper just seems so clunky.  Going back today to a store in favor of a Define if they're available.


----------



## stylefly

Bonus Upload!
Though nothing really intrigues me. $158 for a wool henley? Seriously? Or $58 for a beanie. Though I have to admit, I really like the beanie.


----------



## stylefly

BittyMonkey said:


> I ordered a Brushed Forme Jacket and ordered it in my regular size - an 8.
> 
> Ew.
> 
> It is super stiff and uncomfortable compared to the Define.  My latest Define was a brushed in orange and I love it.  This is terrible and the zipper just seems so clunky.  Going back today to a store in favor of a Define if they're available.


That's disappointing as this is supposed to be the replacement for the Define. May as well grab the Define while you can, then!


----------



## BittyMonkey

stylefly said:


> That's disappointing as this is supposed to be the replacement for the Define. May as well grab the Define while you can, then!



IKR? I also had the opportunity to see the Forme regular (not brushed) on a mannequin at my health club and I didn't like the material at all.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Just got back from returning the jacket.  There weren't any Define jackets in the store at all, and the SA said that it "is terrible" that they weren't going to make the Define anymore.


----------



## mundodabolsa

stylefly said:


> Bonus Upload!
> Though nothing really intrigues me. $158 for a wool henley? Seriously? Or $58 for a beanie. Though I have to admit, I really like the beanie.



I'm going to get the beanie. 

 at myself...


----------



## emcosmo1639

stylefly said:


> Bonus Upload!
> Though nothing really intrigues me. $158 for a wool henley? Seriously? Or $58 for a beanie. Though I have to admit, I really like the beanie.



These prices are really getting ridiculous, imo.  I never had a problem spending a little more on lulu as it was cute, generally good quality and fit well, but that has gone downhill quickly.  I've only been familiar with them for a couple years and am shocked at how much prices have risen and quality has dropped in such a short time.  I've gone from buying almost everything in an upload to nothing and spending a small fortune to hardly anything.  I even drove right by the store today and didn't care to stop in and look, lol.

I did order the beaming blue bangbuster, but other than that there was nothing in this upload I wanted.  I really want that travel cube thing but think the price is ridiculous for what it is.  Hopefully it hits markdown and I'll just grab it then.


----------



## stylefly

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm going to get the beanie.
> 
> at myself...



You'd better give me a couple of whacks upside the head with that smiley mallet too as I think I am also going to get the beanie&#8230;.

*edit* Looks like the grey one I wanted is already sold out. Geez those girls are quick! Hopefully one of my stores will have one so I can try it on first anyway seeing as it's final sale.


----------



## mundodabolsa

stylefly said:


> You'd better give me a couple of whacks upside the head with that smiley mallet too as I think I am also going to get the beanie.



I was just looking at it again online and realized that it's double-layered, that's a super nice feature.  maybe that makes the price more bearable. 

I own the other beanie, the "peace of mind toque" and wore it this morning for the first time. I actually felt like I had a hard time keeping it over my ears and therefore it didn't keep my ears super warm. It think the double-layered feature of this new beanie will solve that. 

or so I'm convincing myself.  I'm just waiting until another possible upload tonight to make one order all tomorrow. 

(I'm going to get the leg warmers and apres mitt warmers too.  HUGE sucker right here.)


----------



## terps08

BittyMonkey said:


> I ordered a Brushed Forme Jacket and ordered it in my regular size - an 8.
> 
> Ew.
> 
> It is super stiff and uncomfortable compared to the Define.  My latest Define was a brushed in orange and I love it.  This is terrible and the zipper just seems so clunky.  Going back today to a store in favor of a Define if they're available.



Good to know.  I really liked the Define and the Forme jacket is really not a suitable replacement.

Why mess with what works, Lulu?


----------



## mundodabolsa

yesterday I bought a couple things in the store on final sale, a t-neck run swiftly and some groovy thongs. 

both of those items are not on sale yet on the website. I find that so frustrating because if it had happened in reverse, that I had bought them on the website at full price, I probably would have never known they were on sale in store. how annoying.


----------



## calipsych

Was the run swiftly you got in sale the half zip? I just ordered that online at full price so wondering if I should make a trip to the store now...


----------



## mundodabolsa

calipsych said:


> Was the run swiftly you got in sale the half zip? I just ordered that online at full price so wondering if I should make a trip to the store now...



nope, the new turtleneck one.  the half-zip I doubt will go on sale because they've had it for at least two seasons now, the turtleneck was a new style which I guess didn't take off (I love it though).  

I'll probably be at a store again tomorrow, I'll try and remember to look for you anyhow.


----------



## calipsych

Thank you, yeah the turtleneck is great. I won't be able to make it to a store until Friday, but perhaps there will be some left! We will see  thanks again


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> nope, the new turtleneck one.  the half-zip I doubt will go on sale because they've had it for at least two seasons now, the turtleneck was a new style which I guess didn't take off (I love it though).
> 
> I'll probably be at a store again tomorrow, I'll try and remember to look for you anyhow.



Oh WOW the Tneck was on sale? How much did it get marked down to? I am going to hit up the store tomorrow I guess.  The only problem is that that your store might have them on sale but my store might be full price. There is never any consistency!


----------



## mundodabolsa

calipsych said:


> Thank you, yeah the turtleneck is great. I won't be able to make it to a store until Friday, but perhaps there will be some left! We will see  thanks again





Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh WOW the Tneck was on sale? How much did it get marked down to? I am going to hit up the store tomorrow I guess.  The only problem is that that your store might have them on sale but my store might be full price. There is never any consistency!



they actually just finally put it in the we made too much section online this morning. it's $59.00.


----------



## Delansify

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh WOW the Tneck was on sale? How much did it get marked down to? I am going to hit up the store tomorrow I guess.  The only problem is that that your store might have them on sale but my store might be full price. There is never any consistency!



the run swiftly necks just got added to wmtm on the website for $59


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh WOW the Tneck was on sale? How much did it get marked down to? I am going to hit up the store tomorrow I guess.  The only problem is that that your store might have them on sale but my store might be full price. There is never any consistency!



They went on markdown online last night, so you may want to check the site out.


----------



## terps08

mundodabolsa said:


> nope, the new turtleneck one.  the half-zip I doubt will go on sale because they've had it for at least two seasons now, the turtleneck was a new style which I guess didn't take off (I love it though).
> 
> I'll probably be at a store again tomorrow, I'll try and remember to look for you anyhow.



I'm going to my store to try it on today, if they have it on markdown!

Glad there's another good review about the turtlenecks... I love the Swiftlys and need something for winter running!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:
			
		

> I'm going to my store to try it on today, if they have it on markdown!
> 
> Glad there's another good review about the turtlenecks... I love the Swiftlys and need something for winter running!



I did pick up a yellow Swiftly Tneck today. I wasnt thrilled with the quality, it seemed right around the top of the Om symbol on the front the material is a bit wonky. Its almost like pulling away, its hard to explain.  But for $59 i grabbed it. 

I also tried on the new blue UTurn and was NOT happy with the quality in that either. OMG the front is so flimsy, the zipper guard was huge so it stuck out real far, weird, and the front pattern seems like it will pull and fray in a week.  I grabbed Black Swan and the older Tender Violet because i love the shirt and I dont think they will make any more nice ones. 

I wish they would worry more about making good quality rather than worrying about all the other nonsense!


----------



## stylefly

^ITA. Not a fan of the seemingly pointless Chalet capsule, it does not feel like $128 jersey from what I can tell. I did pick up the beanie today, figured I could justify the ridiculous $58 price as it has a liner that prevents your hairline from getting itchy (which is always my problem with wool hats). Plus it's so cute


----------



## emcosmo1639

Well my order with the daily yoga jackets arrived--they are ok but I'm disappointed--I like the strides so much better.  The fit on the stride was better, imo.  The DY is too baggy in the body & sleeves for my taste and the zippers feel cheap, especially considering the price hike.  I dunno, maybe I'm just still morning the loss of my beloved strides but aside from two colors I really like (BS pique & the pique with black sleeves) I don't think I"ll try any others.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Well my order with the daily yoga jackets arrived--they are ok but I'm disappointed--I like the strides so much better.  The fit on the stride was better, imo.  The DY is too baggy in the body & sleeves for my taste and the zippers feel cheap, especially considering the price hike.  I dunno, maybe I'm just still morning the loss of my beloved strides but aside from two colors I really like (BS pique & the pique with black sleeves) I don't think I"ll try any others.



I cannot figure out why they are using these industrial looking zippers. It looks like something that should be on a jacket that men wear from Sears. I dont like them at all. They are too rugged looking for a womans jacket. But I did like the jacket. 

I did try on the new St Moritz jacket and OMG it is TDF soft with all the fleece in it. I might have to snag one of these after the holiday. 

Also, the Run Turn Around jacket I think it was, I forget now, was on sale for $149. It was tempting for me as it folds in to a pillow too LOL but they didnt have my size. Its not the best jacket for busty girls though. 

Side note...any ladies trying on the Swiftly Turtlenecks, make sure you have no makeup on. The neck part is real snug and it will get filled with makeup,if your not careful.


----------



## Mandy421

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Well my order with the daily yoga jackets arrived--they are ok but I'm disappointed--I like the strides so much better.  The fit on the stride was better, imo.  The DY is too baggy in the body & sleeves for my taste and the zippers feel cheap, especially considering the price hike.  I dunno, maybe I'm just still morning the loss of my beloved strides but aside from two colors I really like (BS pique & the pique with black sleeves) I don't think I"ll try any others.



I ordered the love red denim and hated it too.  It was really baggy in the waist and shoulders despite being super tight in the hips.  I think it's just made for a very particular body type.  I also hated the zipper.  I didn't think it felt cheap or anything, it just looked really out of place.  Like they ran out of the zippers they were supposed to use and fudged it.


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I did pick up a yellow Swiftly Tneck today. I wasnt thrilled with the quality, it seemed right around the top of the Om symbol on the front the material is a bit wonky. Its almost like pulling away, its hard to explain.  But for $59 i grabbed it.
> 
> I also tried on the new blue UTurn and was NOT happy with the quality in that either. OMG the front is so flimsy, the zipper guard was huge so it stuck out real far, weird, and the front pattern seems like it will pull and fray in a week.  I grabbed Black Swan and the older Tender Violet because i love the shirt and I dont think they will make any more nice ones.
> 
> I wish they would worry more about making good quality rather than worrying about all the other nonsense!



I actually passed on the Turtleneck Swiftly - maybe just me, but I felt like my neck was being choked on the turtleneck, it was so tight!  I sized up one size and my neck felt better, but then it was too loose everywhere else. 

I grabbed some Groovy Thongs on MD though ($9 each!).

I also tried on the What the Fluff Pullover and LOVED it, but I can't justify the $158.  I'll keep it on my wishlist for now.  It's super flattering on me and TTS.  It seems very warm.


----------



## calipsych

I passed on the swiftly turtleneck too. I thought it was really tight as well!! Oh well. I did score some astro pants (which are my go to lulu pants) on sale and a daily tank on sale, so I was really happy with that!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:
			
		

> I actually passed on the Turtleneck Swiftly - maybe just me, but I felt like my neck was being choked on the turtleneck, it was so tight!  I sized up one size and my neck felt better, but then it was too loose everywhere else.
> 
> I grabbed some Groovy Thongs on MD though ($9 each!).
> 
> I also tried on the What the Fluff Pullover and LOVED it, but I can't justify the $158.  I'll keep it on my wishlist for now.  It's super flattering on me and TTS.  It seems very warm.




The neck didnt bother me too much at all. but yeah you cant size up on these or the rest of the short will look bad.  I tell ya though I am getting really annoyed with how fast this Swiftly material pulls and snags!!  I wore my top once and got a big snag on the neck. I think I will take a break buying these now too ugh!!

I should have got some thongs, I havent tried them out yet. Are they decent?  The Devotion tee is growing on me so maybe I will order.  

I liked the WTF pullover too but it was a bit weird in the chest and then big down by the waist. But I do know that white St. Moritz needs to come home with me next time I go LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

calipsych said:
			
		

> I passed on the swiftly turtleneck too. I thought it was really tight as well!! Oh well. I did score some astro pants (which are my go to lulu pants) on sale and a daily tank on sale, so I was really happy with that!!




WOW lucky duck!! I live in my Astros. Which ones did you score on sale? I have never seen them go on MD before.


----------



## calipsych

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> WOW lucky duck!! I live in my Astros. Which ones did you score on sale? I have never seen them go on MD before.



I bought the purple color in the denim material, atleast I think it's called denim? I actually really like it, it doesn't attract lint like my regular ones seem to. They were the only color on sale from what I recall. It was at fashion island in Newport beach.


----------



## Greentea

I just bought the black Right as Rain coat at my local store on sale for $30.00 off. Love that it's so packable and just the right weight and water resistance for my June UK trip! Also, this coat is the perfect mix of city-chic and functionality.


----------



## Jahpson

there were like 3 things on the upload this morning lol


----------



## emcosmo1639

Yea, the upload was a dud--nothing for me.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

calipsych said:
			
		

> I bought the purple color in the denim material, atleast I think it's called denim? I actually really like it, it doesn't attract lint like my regular ones seem to. They were the only color on sale from what I recall. It was at fashion island in Newport beach.



Oh yes its Denim. I got the same ones about a month ago with the red/currant coloring.  They are great! I agree about the lint, especially having a dog, they do attract everything. 

I am dying to get my hands on the black denim Define jacket. I was a day late and dollar short on that one


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Yea, the upload was a dud--nothing for me.



Oh i was thrilled to finally have the chance to buy a white Swiftly, but yea thats it.  I dont get why its only available in the short sleeve given that its WINTER!!! LOL So annoying!

And whats with the $108 turtleneck? And the $128 Bold in the Cold? Gee it better be part cashmere for that price LOL Looks like a Runder Under to me! 

Oh well at least I am saving a few this week LOL


----------



## seajewel

WHERE are the gorgeous wraps and pullovers (like the yoga cozy pullovers, etc.) from last year? I'm so not into the down stuff, especially at that price. Grr..


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh yes its Denim. I got the same ones about a month ago with the red/currant coloring.  They are great! I agree about the lint, especially having a dog, they do attract everything.
> 
> I am dying to get my hands on the black denim Define jacket. I was a day late and dollar short on that one



Definitely much better about pet hair!  I have two cats and my WUs, astros and grooves are a nightmare--hair sticks to them like glue!  But the denim material is so much better.  I've pretty much stopped buying any bottoms unless they are DSPs/DSCs or the denim material.  Oh and the tencel is great for pet hair but lulu only makes bottoms in it once in a blue moon.


----------



## calipsych

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Definitely much better about pet hair!  I have two cats and my WUs, astros and grooves are a nightmare--hair sticks to them like glue!  But the denim material is so much better.  I've pretty much stopped buying any bottoms unless they are DSPs/DSCs or the denim material.  Oh and the tencel is great for pet hair but lulu only makes bottoms in it once in a blue moon.



Yeah I totally agree. These are my frat denim and now I really want more and some winder unders in denim as well! But I can't seem to find any except on eBay and I refuse to pay above retail for Pre owned items...sigh..


----------



## eurasiangirl

Went to Lulu today to check out a few things. I tried on the new chevron and striped speed shorts, the slimmer cut Grooves, the all sport bra in polar cream, the back burner tank, scoop neck tank (!) in love red...I think that was it.

Anyways, I found the chevron speed shorts to be unflattering. I don't know if its just the print but it just made my butt look flat and pancakeish. Grody considering that I have (if I do say so myself xD) a yoga butt. Lol. Anyways the striped speeds were fine until you realize that the bright PINK liner can totally be seen through the black/white striping. Fail! The slim cut grooves had the terrible triangle gusset (which I expected) but I thought I'd give it a try anyways and hope for the best. It was really terrible and I never have CT problems normally but like it was BAD with the grooves and I expect it would be with any of the bottoms with the triangle gusset. And its sad because I really need more WU's/crops because mine are getting torn up by Crossfit...but I vehemently REFUSE to buy any bottoms with the triangle gusset - I'm actually looking into other brands for bottoms until Lulu brings back the diamond or oval gusset (FINGERS CROSSED) 

Had better luck with the tanks. I liked the look of the back burner tank but it really is cut so short so it felt awkward and I felt like I'd be adjusting it all the time, so I passed on that. I bought the love red scoop neck as well as a 2nd black scoop neck (LOVE that they are finally back and hopefully will stay) and the polar cream allsport bra (not see-through like I had worried about)


----------



## BittyMonkey

Totally bummed because I had the last of the black Define jackets on my wishlist for the holidays and by the time my hubby decided to get me one they were gone.  So that's it for the Define until Lulu wakes up and smells the coffee.  They're not in local stores anymore and they're sold out online except for 12s.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I've pretty much gotten to a point where all I buy from lulu anymore are CRBs, an energy bra every random time they upload one and DSCs & DSPs.  Everything else has either been discontinued, changed (gussets for example) or is just poor quality.  I miss my strides (the daily yoga doesn't cut it), dislike the new quality of the vinyasas (maybe I'm the only one who feels this way but they feel cheaper), hate the devotion LS (hello...where are the Yogi LS or Cabin LS???)...ugh, I miss old lulu.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> Totally bummed because I had the last of the black Define jackets on my wishlist for the holidays and by the time my hubby decided to get me one they were gone.  So that's it for the Define until Lulu wakes up and smells the coffee.  They're not in local stores anymore and they're sold out online except for 12s.



Hunt around, my store had a few pretty pink and a few Bordeaux left. And lots of the brushed ones . 
That said I tried on Forme and it wasn't nearly as bad as everyone said it was, I liked it!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> I've pretty much gotten to a point where all I buy from lulu anymore are CRBs, an energy bra every random time they upload one and DSCs & DSPs.  Everything else has either been discontinued, changed (gussets for example) or is just poor quality.  I miss my strides (the daily yoga doesn't cut it), dislike the new quality of the vinyasas (maybe I'm the only one who feels this way but they feel cheaper), hate the devotion LS (hello...where are the Yogi LS or Cabin LS???)...ugh, I miss old lulu.



Yeah the new vinyasa are junk! They feel like 70's polyester!! LOL  And Lulu with all this "light" crap is hysterical!!  They are just trying to make it sound nice that they are buying cheaper poor quality fabric :eyeroll:  Light = cheap!!!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Y*eah the new vinyasa are junk! *They feel like 70's polyester!! LOL  And Lulu with all this "light" crap is hysterical!!  They are just trying to make it sound nice that they are buying cheaper poor quality fabric :eyeroll:  Light = cheap!!!!



Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so.  The edges of the ones I ordered were fraying and they just felt like cheap fabric--not soft like my older ones.  It's probably for the best since I have so many, but still disappointing.


----------



## BittyMonkey

emcosmo1639 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so.  The edges of the ones I ordered were fraying and they just felt like cheap fabric--not soft like my older ones.  It's probably for the best since I have so many, but still disappointing.



They tried this on DH too, when he went to get me a gift.  They tried to sell him a Forme with "lighter weight fabric."  He didn't say anything but he told me he was thinking, "You mean cheaper quality?"

My young Jedi learns well! 

Yeah, both stores by me are out of Defines.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I know a Pilates studio that has a Currant Define left and I have been debating whether to get it or not since red is kinda hard to match up. Maybe I should go back and buy it?


----------



## sheanabelle

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Yeah the new vinyasa are junk! They feel like 70's polyester!! LOL  And Lulu with all this "light" crap is hysterical!!  They are just trying to make it sound nice that they are buying cheaper poor quality fabric :eyeroll:  Light = cheap!!!!



OMG...I went into the store to get the "don't hurry be happy" pullover and saw a pink/striped vinyasa scarf. Felt like polyesther crap from forever 21...and looked like it too. I wouldn't have paid $5 for it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Found a black Define in the pro shop of my health club!  Yay!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

sheanabelle said:
			
		

> OMG...I went into the store to get the "don't hurry be happy" pullover and saw a pink/striped vinyasa scarf. Felt like polyesther crap from forever 21...and looked like it too. I wouldn't have paid $5 for it.



Did you get the DHBH Pullover? I am waiting for my store to get it in.

And yes I wouldn't have paid $5 for it either! LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> Found a black Define in the pro shop of my health club!  Yay!



Was it regular black or did they have the denim version? I want that one bad! If they have the denim can you pm me the name of the club?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> Was it regular black or did they have the denim version? I want that one bad! If they have the denim can you pm me the name of the club?



Sorry...just regular black.  But if you are looking for a heathered light brown and teal color, Palo Alto has them. It looks somewhat like denim.


----------



## BittyMonkey

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> Sorry...just regular black.  But if you are looking for a heathered light brown and teal color, Palo Alto has them. It looks somewhat like denim.



I guess it's piqué - brown and teal.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Did you get the DHBH Pullover? I am waiting for my store to get it in.



don't know if sheanabelle did, but I did.  :ninja: 

(no one here is surprised...)


----------



## BittyMonkey

Just ordered a scoop tank in beaming blue!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> I guess it's piqué - brown and teal.



Is this a new color? If a Lulu store has it then I am out of luck as they don't ship! Grrrr

I can't find a teal brown color online in google for reference. Looks gorgeous tho


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> don't know if sheanabelle did, but I did.  :ninja:
> 
> (no one here is surprised...)



Ohhhhh nice!! Is it too warm though?? The weather in PA is rarely cold anymore 

I was thinking of going back for the St Moritz since they dropped the price, but this has me curious!

How much was it? I haven't seen anyone mention it yet!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Ohhhhh nice!! Is it too warm though?? The weather in PA is rarely cold anymore
> 
> I was thinking of going back for the St Moritz since they dropped the price, but this has me curious!
> 
> How much was it? I haven't seen anyone mention it yet!



$108, too much. 

I haven't worn it yet but yeah, it seems like it's going to be super warm since it's all furry-lined on the inside. it's really soft and comfy.  

I keep my apartment pretty cold, with windows open through most of the winter so I imagine I'll end up wearing it at home more than anything   maybe to go to/from an exercise class I take which is a half hour walk away from home, but I tend to save nicer lulu stuff like this for actual casual day-wear vs for gym-wear. 

if I lived somewhere where I drove everywhere I might find it too warm.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> $108, too much.
> 
> I haven't worn it yet but yeah, it seems like it's going to be super warm since it's all furry-lined on the inside. it's really soft and comfy.
> 
> I keep my apartment pretty cold, with windows open through most of the winter so I imagine I'll end up wearing it at home more than anything   maybe to go to/from an exercise class I take which is a half hour walk away from home, but I tend to save nicer lulu stuff like this for actual casual day-wear vs for gym-wear.
> 
> if I lived somewhere where I drove everywhere I might find it too warm.



That's what I am worried about, too warm. I am in the car a lot, in and out of stores, so I can imagine it will be too much, did you compare it to the Moritz by chance? Is it heavier than that?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> $108, too much.
> 
> I haven't worn it yet but yeah, it seems like it's going to be super warm since it's all furry-lined on the inside. it's really soft and comfy.
> 
> I keep my apartment pretty cold, with windows open through most of the winter so I imagine I'll end up wearing it at home more than anything   maybe to go to/from an exercise class I take which is a half hour walk away from home, but I tend to save nicer lulu stuff like this for actual casual day-wear vs for gym-wear.
> 
> if I lived somewhere where I drove everywhere I might find it too warm.



Oh and I picked up a Run Bundle Up and I must say I am in Love with this jacket!!  It keeps me perfectly warm without being too hot or to cold! I recommend to all!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I passed on the DHBH due to its warmth.  I live in a warm climate and couldn't see when I would wear it, except maybe around the house as a hoodie replacement.  But then I just thought of the pet hair issue and that sealed the deal.  I love some of lulu's stuff but these sorts of items attract pet hair and it never comes off!!  My flashback pullover looks like the cats exploded in it, despite countless washings, lint rolls and even attempts at vacuuming it!

I did get my Beaming Blue CRB in the mail today--it's almost identical to the Limitless Blue!  I'm going to keep both since I'm obsessed with blues and CRBs but I'm shocked they released two colors that were so similar, so close together.  I do love my pique bangbuster tho--that and the CRB are the first things I've loved from lulu in a while!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I am curious to see the DHBH but honestly it looks like my Rest Day Pullover. Also when something is so warm I like to have a zip front in case I am to hot! But what is the inside like? Furry?? LOL

I would love to know who is in charge of their colors! All they do is blue, pink,  and yellows! So annoying that they repeat the exact same color tho...what's the point?


----------



## stylefly

emcosmo1639 said:


> I passed on the DHBH due to its warmth.  I live in a warm climate and couldn't see when I would wear it, except maybe around the house as a hoodie replacement.  But then I just thought of the pet hair issue and that sealed the deal.  I love some of lulu's stuff but these sorts of items attract pet hair and it never comes off!!  My flashback pullover looks like the cats exploded in it, despite countless washings, lint rolls and even attempts at vacuuming it!
> 
> I did get my Beaming Blue CRB in the mail today--it's almost identical to the Limitless Blue!  I'm going to keep both since I'm obsessed with blues and CRBs but I'm shocked they released two colors that were so similar, so close together.  I do love my pique bangbuster tho--that and the CRB are the first things I've loved from lulu in a while!



That's odd, as the Limitless CRB I have is like an ocean blue- sort of a darker teal, which the Beaming Blue is a very vibrant Crayola-like (Smurf?) blue. I wonder if they sent you the wrong one for one of your orders?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Is this a new color? If a Lulu store has it then I am out of luck as they don't ship! Grrrr
> 
> I can't find a teal brown color online in google for reference. Looks gorgeous tho



Here you go:
http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...jackets-and-hoodies/Define-Jacket-Herringbone

It's more brown in the background than it looks online, though.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh I have seen these in person they are green. It's the Alberta Lake Herringbone and brushed too I think. Thanks for showing me though.

What do y'all think of Currant? Is it to bright? To hard to match up with Swiftlys? I am still thinking of that one around the corner here!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> Oh I have seen these in person they are green. It's the Alberta Lake Herringbone and brushed too I think. Thanks for showing me though.
> 
> What do y'all think of Currant? Is it to bright? To hard to match up with Swiftlys? I am still thinking of that one around the corner here!



I remember reading that everyone sees color just a little differently!  Well, I sure wouldn't describe that as green. Maybe everyone needs to talk in color values, LOL!


----------



## emcosmo1639

BittyMonkey said:


> I remember reading that everyone sees color just a little differently!  Well, I sure wouldn't describe that as green. Maybe everyone needs to talk in color values, LOL!



Haha!  I compared them again in better lighting and they look a little different, but still very similar and too similar to be released so close together imo.  One is a bit bolder/darker and the other is more teal, but still very close in color.  The only time you can see a difference is if you put them side by side (at least imo).  I actually asked SO which he liked better and he goes "aren't they the same," lol.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> I remember reading that everyone sees color just a little differently!  Well, I sure wouldn't describe that as green. Maybe everyone needs to talk in color values, LOL!



Yes ppl do see different colors LOL I got a jacket off eBay and she swore it was pink! Here when I got it, it's peach. Not even close to pink LOL

Did they come out with 2 different colors maybe?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Yes ppl do see different colors LOL I got a jacket off eBay and she swore it was pink! Here when I got it, it's peach. Not even close to pink LOL
> 
> Did they come out with 2 different colors maybe?



Probably not - although the collar on the one I saw is solid teal/green on the inside face, and the one in the online profile is striped.  Maybe they were just different batches.


----------



## stylefly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh I have seen these in person they are green. It's the Alberta Lake Herringbone and brushed too I think. Thanks for showing me though.
> 
> What do y'all think of Currant? Is it to bright? To hard to match up with Swiftlys? I am still thinking of that one around the corner here!



I have Currant Inspires that I got on sale, they look great with black or white. You could totally rock it with black for winter and white for summer!


----------



## mishybelle

beaming blue reminds me of porcelaine. what's up with lulu and their repeat colors that are like half a shade apart?


----------



## Lexiii

does LuLulemon let you exchange merchandise if they pill or anything of that sort like Athleta? That's what I love about Athleta- they'll exchange anything, no questions asked (and it could be years after you bought the item)


----------



## emcosmo1639

mishybelle said:


> beaming blue reminds me of porcelaine. what's up with lulu and their repeat colors that are like half a shade apart?



It actually probably looks more like porcelaine than limitless, the more I look at it.  I still think they are all too similar to be released this close together tho, especially when being released in the same item (CRBs).  Maybe if they didn't do uploads every week it wouldn't happen.  I know their strategy works, but I wouldn't mind if they dropped it and just put new stuff out seasonally or monthly rather than weekly--the weekly forces them to put out too many items/colors and as a result, too many duds (at least imo).


----------



## stylefly

mishybelle said:


> beaming blue reminds me of porcelaine. what's up with lulu and their repeat colors that are like half a shade apart?



I noticed that "Pig Pink" and this year's Pretty Pink are EXACTLY the same colour.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I am curious to see the DHBH but honestly it looks like my Rest Day Pullover. Also when something is so warm I like to have a zip front in case I am to hot! *But what is the inside like? Furry?? LOL*



yeah, furry   like a soft fleecy faux fur, all over.  if you look at the pictures and can make out the material on the inside of the hood, it's like that all over the inside. kind of like faux fur earmuffs, or some throws for couches. 

let me tell you though, yesterday as I had to dance around on a sidewalk to prevent freezing to death as I waited for a bus for 25 minutes, I sure wished I were wearing this sweater!  

I didn't look at the st. moritz sweater, sorry.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

stylefly said:
			
		

> I noticed that "Pig Pink" and this year's Pretty Pink are EXACTLY the same colour.



Yes they are and I just got an older Scuba off eBay called Pink Mist which is exactly like Pretty Pink!

They clearly have no imagination LOL


----------



## mishybelle

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Yes they are and I just got an older Scuba off eBay called Pink Mist which is exactly like Pretty Pink!
> 
> They clearly have no imagination LOL



Agree!! There was also a rose quartz or pink quartz color that came this year too. It's seriously just a teeny bit lighter than my the pig pink waistband on my tadasana pans!

Then there's the pow pink, paris pink, etc issue that I read on luluaddict:

http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/2012/10/raspberry-glo-vs-paris-and-pow-pink.html


----------



## purse_doc

I just realized they now offer a european site-with free shipping (BUT the prices are WAY higher than what the items would cost if I calculated the dollar price to euros directly)... uh oh


----------



## calipsych

Anyone seen the white herringbone wunder under crops at a store yet? They are not online as of now, but I really want them and I'm curious of people's opinion of them! I  might go out to Fashion island and check, but I'd love to know if they are in stores yet first!


----------



## emcosmo1639

calipsych said:


> Anyone seen the white herringbone wunder under crops at a store yet? They are not online as of now, but I really want them and I'm curious of people's opinion of them! I  might go out to Fashion island and check, but I'd love to know if they are in stores yet first!



I was at the store today and bought them.  I'm not sure I'll keep them, but they were the last pair so I grabbed them just in case.  They are soft and not see through (shocked!).  My hesitance is the color--I tend to wear WUs around the house and have a feeling I'll find a way to spill/stain these pretty quickly.


----------



## calipsych

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> I was at the store today and bought them.  I'm not sure I'll keep them, but they were the last pair so I grabbed them just in case.  They are soft and not see through (shocked!).  My hesitance is the color--I tend to wear WUs around the house and have a feeling I'll find a way to spill/stain these pretty quickly.



Great thanks! Glad to hear they are not see through...we will see if a store near me still has them, I won't be able to get there until Saturday...


----------



## eurasiangirl

Great success today, lol. A local Pilates studio near where I go to college (upstate NY) is a strategic partner store and I hadn't been in in a while. So I stopped by today to check out the merch.

To my GREAT delight, they still carried some older stock items like wunder unders with the normal oval/diamond gusset (YAYYYY!!!) and define jackets, etc. Anyways, I bought two pairs of wunder unders with diamond gusset (I have up until this point refused to buy any new bottoms until I found the ones with oval/diamond gusset), a (2nd) black define jacket (who knows when they'll be back, if ever!) and one of the new cool racerbacks in classic black/white stripe 

On a separate note, my order from Nancy Rose Performance arrived (I ordered the Plank Pant -  http://www.nancyroseperformance.com/store/products/plank-pant/) and I just threw them on....and they're great! I've been looking for alternative bottoms to Lulu since it doesn't seem like they're going back to the non-triangle gussets anytime soon and I'm happy to say that these fit the bill. They're thicker like "older" Luon, and so they're not sheer at all, they're soft, and tight fitting like WU's. I'll probably be ordering more at some point once I see how they wear. They're also a tad cheaper than WU's ($4, but NRP also has a few coupon codes for like 20% off when you join the mailing list, like their FB page, etc)


----------



## gymangel812

saw the don't hurry pullover in store, it looks lovely & warm. they were already sold out of all but 10/12s in both colors (and they just got them tuesday). had to get my sister to get on from another store (they didn't have any black in my size, only cream!).


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> saw the don't hurry pullover in store, it looks lovely & warm. they were already sold out of all but 10/12s in both colors (and they just got them tuesday). had to get my sister to get on from another store (they didn't have any black in my size, only cream!).



I am happy I got it, the neck was bugging me at first because its so much material. But I can tuck it under and it's great!

I got the piqué Runder Unders and wish I could return the black ones I got. I don't need 2 pair ugh


----------



## Mandy421

I have two pair of RU pants and use them both.  The herringbone I've decided to reserve for more casual wear with boots and I've gotten a ton of compliments on them.  The gray/black I use for running.  I find them soooo much more comfortable than WU.  Those always feel like they are falling down.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Well I caved and bought the white DHBH.  I tried it on in the store and it's just so cozy!  I'm not sure if I'll keep it since it will only get worn around the house and will probably end up stained in no time, but it is really comfy.  And although cat hair is going to stick to it like glue, the white color should help.


----------



## chunkylover53

I am loving the sea stripe polar haze stuff. Mint moment is also much nicer in person than on the site. The Australian Lulu stuff is quite good at the moment!


----------



## kmh1190

Just got my pink shell CRB yesterday.  I thought it was going to be more of a strawberry milkshake pink but it is actually kinda bright.


----------



## emcosmo1639

kmh1190 said:


> Just got my pink shell CRB yesterday.  I thought it was going to be more of a strawberry milkshake pink but it is actually kinda bright.



Mine came in my order with my DHBH and I don't like it.  It washes me out so I'll be returning it.  I'm not much for pinks though, so I probably shouldn't have purchased it to begin with.  I also saw on one of the blogs that there are rumors it may be bleeding?  I find it hard to believe lulu hasn't dealt with this by now, but that's the rumor.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Mine came in my order with my DHBH and I don't like it.  It washes me out so I'll be returning it.  I'm not much for pinks though, so I probably shouldn't have purchased it to begin with.  I also saw on one of the blogs that there are rumors it may be bleeding?  I find it hard to believe lulu hasn't dealt with this by now, but that's the rumor.



That was initial report they removed due to bleeding but then I think Luluaddict came back to say that not all pink was delivered to stores so rather than have like 2 or 3 pink items on the floor, they removed it all and will put it back out when whole line is there? Could be another Lulu cover my arse report but it would explain why it's still for sale on site.

But yeah I don't care for pink to much, it's too Barbie pink for me, but could be because I am older LOL!

I am wearing my Speedy Turtleneck today in Polar White and I just LOVE it! I saw some ppl complaining why did they put white with cream and I can't figure out what they don't like about it, it's so pretty!! LOL

I am surprised they didn't do a Thurs upload too, thought hey were doing 2 a week now thru holidays!?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Got a couple of gifts - my MIL bought me an Off the Mat jacket in Black Swan - so cozy!!  Love that and it's very flattering. She also got me a pair of the new groove pants.  I tried them on and...cameltoe!  Plus the bell just looks sloppy.  So those are going back.

Think I'll trade them for a couple of bras/CRB...my mother is also getting me a gift card so I'll have about $150 to spend or so.  So disappointed in the bottoms.  I know everyone keeps talking about the gusset but I haven't bought Grooves in a long time so I was shocked! The inspire crops have been good for me and I don't have CT problems, but whoa did the crotch feel cruddy on the new Grooves.


----------



## stylefly

^ I know that for me, I don't get any CT with the new gussets and actually prefer them. I've done a bunch of "field testing" via asking other people, and it seems that if you have wider hips, you won't be getting the dreaded CT with the new triangle gusset, which is likely why they changed it.
Are all of the people on this thread who are hating the new gussets fairly petite? I think that Lulu should start offering a petite version of their items, and include the diamond gusset in those garments. I have yet to find someone who has a hip that's less than 36" who does not get CT with the new gusset!
JMHO


----------



## BittyMonkey

stylefly said:


> ^ I know that for me, I don't get any CT with the new gussets and actually prefer them. I've done a bunch of "field testing" via asking other people, and it seems that if you have wider hips, you won't be getting the dreaded CT with the new triangle gusset, which is likely why they changed it.
> Are all of the people on this thread who are hating the new gussets fairly petite? I think that Lulu should start offering a petite version of their items, and include the diamond gusset in those garments. I have yet to find someone who has a hip that's less than 36" who does not get CT with the new gusset!
> JMHO



I'm on the edge of what you're describing (about 36" or so) and have them birthin' hips.  Maybe if I went up a size I wouldn't have CT but I found the crotch kind of...narrow?  Uncomfortable.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> Got a couple of gifts - my MIL bought me an Off the Mat jacket in Black Swan - so cozy!!  Love that and it's very flattering. She also got me a pair of the new groove pants.  I tried them on and...cameltoe!  Plus the bell just looks sloppy.  So those are going back.
> 
> Think I'll trade them for a couple of bras/CRB...my mother is also getting me a gift card so I'll have about $150 to spend or so.  So disappointed in the bottoms.  I know everyone keeps talking about the gusset but I haven't bought Grooves in a long time so I was shocked! The inspire crops have been good for me and I don't have CT problems, but whoa did the crotch feel cruddy on the new Grooves.



Nice haul!! My mom got me the Bordeaux Scuba and the DHBH, I can't wait til Xmas!!

Yeah it's a shame this company is run by morons!! I mean why change a gusset if it is fine to begin with? That and how the pricing is so screwed up, I have never seen so many stickers in the stores! 

Lulu is just a mess!!!!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Has anyone tried or bought the Power Up tank?  If so, what's it like?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Nice haul!! My mom got me the Bordeaux Scuba and the DHBH, I can't wait til Xmas!!
> 
> Yeah it's a shame this company is run by morons!! I mean why change a gusset if it is fine to begin with? That and how the pricing is so screwed up, I have never seen so many stickers in the stores!
> 
> Lulu is just a mess!!!!!



I understand some of the changes--ultimately Lulu is trying to find subtle ways to cut costs and increase their profits.  However, at what point do they step back and reevaluate things?  If something doesn't work and customers aren't responding well, go back to what was working.  If you find yourselves constantly repricing things and tons of quality issues maybe it's time to hire new employees that oversee these decisions.  I guess I don't have a problem with a company trying to increase their profits, but they have to learn from mistakes and keep them from continuing.


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> I understand some of the changes--ultimately Lulu is trying to find subtle ways to cut costs and increase their profits.  *However, at what point do they step back and reevaluate things? * If something doesn't work and customers aren't responding well, go back to what was working.  If you find yourselves constantly repricing things and tons of quality issues maybe it's time to hire new employees that oversee these decisions.  I guess I don't have a problem with a company trying to increase their profits, but they have to learn from mistakes and keep them from continuing.



+100!

I totally agree with you.  I understand that costs are rapidly rising (raw materials, people, shipping, everything) and there is a fine line between quality and cost of making the materials, but when your quality is going down AND your cost is going up, people are going to notice.  I know several long time Lulu lovers that no longer purchase Lululemon and are straying to other brands and it's not just people I know - the blogs, Facebook, and posters even here are reiterating the same things!  I also have a huge problem with their GEC and marketing covering up problems instead of just admitting to it.  No company is perfect - it's how you _fix_ the issues and mistakes and make it up that really shows your commitment to your customers.


----------



## schadenfreude

I was admiring the Off The Mat jacket on the website but it said online only. I took a little random wander through my store and lo and behold, there was one in my size (an online return)! Then I got it home and tried it on for my SO and he sort of gave me a funny look and said the cowl made it look like I had enormous stripper boobs. And not in a good way.  Unfortunately, it has to go back... it's just too expensive for an item I won't get a ton of wear out of anyway living in Phoenix. 

That said, I am in LOVE with the fleece-y lining. I am not super familiar with Lulu products, can anyone tell me if there are any other jackets or sweatshirts lined with this stuff? TIA!


----------



## BittyMonkey

schadenfreude said:


> I was admiring the Off The Mat jacket on the website but it said online only. I took a little random wander through my store and lo and behold, there was one in my size (an online return)! Then I got it home and tried it on for my SO and he sort of gave me a funny look and said the cowl made it look like I had enormous stripper boobs. And not in a good way.  Unfortunately, it has to go back... it's just too expensive for an item I won't get a ton of wear out of anyway living in Phoenix.
> 
> That said, I am in LOVE with the fleece-y lining. I am not super familiar with Lulu products, can anyone tell me if there are any other jackets or sweatshirts lined with this stuff? TIA!



Did you try snapping the collar in a different way?  I can change the way the collar hangs.  I got the boob effect once and didn't like it but finally ended up figuring out how to make it look like the pic.  Maybe worth another try?  It's so cute and snuggly.


----------



## emcosmo1639

schadenfreude said:


> I was admiring the Off The Mat jacket on the website but it said online only. I took a little random wander through my store and lo and behold, there was one in my size (an online return)! Then I got it home and tried it on for my SO and he sort of gave me a funny look and said the cowl made it look like I had enormous stripper boobs. And not in a good way.  Unfortunately, it has to go back... it's just too expensive for an item I won't get a ton of wear out of anyway living in Phoenix.
> 
> That said, I am in LOVE with the fleece-y lining. I am not super familiar with Lulu products, can anyone tell me if there are any other jackets or sweatshirts lined with this stuff? TIA!



The DHBH is the same material.  I ended up returning mine yesterday because I thought it'd be too warm (I'm in AZ too, lol).  But it is super cozy!


----------



## schadenfreude

I like the look of the DHBH (and obviously the amazing fuzzy fleece) but I don't love that it is a pullover.

I'm still on the fence with the OTM. I tried the collar a few different ways. The material is so thick, the cowl only seems to want to sit in specific ways. And, wearing this unzipped is not really an option. Ugh...


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Has anyone else noticed a difference in wunder under thickness within the last 3 months? The material just keeps getting thinner?!!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

schadenfreude said:


> I like the look of the DHBH (and obviously the amazing fuzzy fleece) but I don't love that it is a pullover.
> 
> I'm still on the fence with the OTM. I tried the collar a few different ways. The material is so thick, the cowl only seems to want to sit in specific ways. And, wearing this unzipped is not really an option. Ugh...



I like it a lot, it looks so cute on you!  I wear it with the point down...it doesn't look boobalicious to me!

Up to you but I think you look adorable!


----------



## emcosmo1639

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Has anyone else noticed a difference in wunder under thickness within the last 3 months? The material just keeps getting thinner?!!!



There has been a definite difference in thickness.  Several pairs have been so thin and seethrough that lulu has relabeled them and repriced them.  I understand trying to cut costs, but it gets to a point where when something doesn't work, a company needs to go back to the drawing board.  Other than the recent white herringbone wu's, I haven't bought any wu's/wuc's in ages.


----------



## Mia Bella

schadenfreude said:


> I like the look of the DHBH (and obviously the amazing fuzzy fleece) but I don't love that it is a pullover.
> 
> I'm still on the fence with the OTM. I tried the collar a few different ways. The material is so thick, the cowl only seems to want to sit in specific ways. And, wearing this unzipped is not really an option. Ugh...


You look amazing in that hoodie! I had to log in just to say that and also to ask how the sizing runs? I think I need it in my life!


----------



## mishybelle

BittyMonkey said:


> Has anyone tried or bought the Power Up tank?  If so, what's it like?



Yes!! Got the black for myself and the beaming blue for my sister for xmas. It fits similar to a CRB, but has a shelf bra and the luxtreme makes it a little clingier. Also, it's a little shorter than the CRB, but I didn't mind so much since the CRB is like a tunic on me. I was in between 6 and 8, but went up to 8 (which is my CRB size). The Power Up tank offers decent bust support and coverage. I really liked the small details like the seams, clear lulu logo and racerback (similar to the old scoop neck tanks).


----------



## missjenny2679

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> I like the look of the DHBH (and obviously the amazing fuzzy fleece) but I don't love that it is a pullover.
> 
> I'm still on the fence with the OTM. I tried the collar a few different ways. The material is so thick, the cowl only seems to want to sit in specific ways. And, wearing this unzipped is not really an option. Ugh...



I think it looks super cute on you!


----------



## schadenfreude

BittyMonkey said:


> I like it a lot, it looks so cute on you!  I wear it with the point down...it doesn't look boobalicious to me!
> 
> Up to you but I think you look adorable!





missjenny2679 said:


> I think it looks super cute on you!





Mia Bella said:


> You look amazing in that hoodie! I had to log in just to say that and also to ask how the sizing runs? I think I need it in my life!



Aw. You guys are sweet. It's just so dang heavy and I probably would not get a ton of wear out of it here... so for $178, it was best to go back.

Mia, I take a 6 in pretty much all Lulu and found this jacket to run a little small. I couldn't even layer it over a tee with sleeves, it was so snug. I just returned it to the Biltmore store a couple hours ago, in case you're interested...


----------



## darkangel07760

I am so glad i bought my scuba earlier this year. Has anyone bought the scuba stretch? I hear they are thinner and not as nice.


----------



## emcosmo1639

schadenfreude said:


> I like the look of the DHBH (and obviously the amazing fuzzy fleece) but I don't love that it is a pullover.
> 
> I'm still on the fence with the OTM. I tried the collar a few different ways. The material is so thick, the cowl only seems to want to sit in specific ways. And, wearing this unzipped is not really an option. Ugh...



I think it looks great.  I liked the look of the DHBH a lot too, but ended up returning my white one (polar?).  I knew the black would be a nightmare with pet hair, but once I got home I realized the white would get dirty so quickly.  It was so cozy but I'm sure I would spill wine on it or stain it while cleaning or something.  Besides, it would only ever get worn around the house and I have tons of hoodies for that.  But it was comfy--if they had made a blue one, then maybe I would have bit!

On a side note--what the heck happened to the cabin ls and yogi ls?  Is the devotion ls really the replacement?  I missed the cabin, but the yogi grew on me (minus the pilling--mine pill very quickly, but I like the length and thickness).  But the devotion??  It's so thin and cheap!  I can't believe they discontinued the others for this--I guess I kept thinking they'd bring the others back but I guess not...


----------



## BittyMonkey

I ordered an all sport bra and a run swiftly ss with my gift card.  I still have about $30 left on it.

I love the x-back on tanks and this bra.  I have Under Armour bras I got at an outlet and they kind of dig into me.  Some of that is because I've gained weight but I'm just not into them and would like to replace them.  So hopefully the bra will be good.


----------



## mishybelle

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> I ordered an all sport bra and a run swiftly ss with my gift card.  I still have about $30 left on it.
> 
> I love the x-back on tanks and this bra.  I have Under Armour bras I got at an outlet and they kind of dig into me.  Some of that is because I've gained weight but I'm just not into them and would like to replace them.  So hopefully the bra will be good.



The all sport is my fave bra from lulu so far. It squishes the girls a bit, but it gives amazing support even during my sport trampoline class  can't beat that!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> I ordered an all sport bra and a run swiftly ss with my gift card.  I still have about $30 left on it.
> 
> I love the x-back on tanks and this bra.  I have Under Armour bras I got at an outlet and they kind of dig into me.  Some of that is because I've gained weight but I'm just not into them and would like to replace them.  So hopefully the bra will be good.



I love that bra but I find it to be a good every day bra. I am busty and it would not support me running at all. But the straps are divine, nice and wide but soft so they don't dig in at all. I need to find a Polar white in my size, hopefully the day after Xmas someone will return one LOL


----------



## BittyMonkey

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I love that bra but I find it to be a good every day bra. I am busty and it would not support me running at all. But the straps are divine, nice and wide but soft so they don't dig in at all. I need to find a Polar white in my size, hopefully the day after Xmas someone will return one LOL



Yes, the white and blue is very pretty.  If I like the bra I'm sure a few more are to come. 

The Under Armours used to go under my gi when I did martial arts.  The squish factor and non-flashing factor were more important than anything else.  They're not a lot of fun for gym wear.


----------



## chunkylover53

Some great deals on the Australian Lulu site: define jackets for $69, in stride jackets for $79 (including currant!). This is the biggest Lulu sale I've ever seen here.


----------



## missjenny2679

I wish the US side still had defines


----------



## missjenny2679

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> Aw. You guys are sweet. It's just so dang heavy and I probably would not get a ton of wear out of it here... so for $178, it was best to go back.
> 
> Mia, I take a 6 in pretty much all Lulu and found this jacket to run a little small. I couldn't even layer it over a tee with sleeves, it was so snug. I just returned it to the Biltmore store a couple hours ago, in case you're interested...



Aw...it makes sense if you won't wear it much. It really did look fab on you!!!


----------



## terps08

chunkylover53 said:


> Some great deals on the Australian Lulu site: define jackets for $69, in stride jackets for $79 (including currant!). This is the biggest Lulu sale I've ever seen here.




I saw!  Lucky you!  I was hoping for an equivalent sale on the US side, but it was disappointing compared to the Australian side.  What did you get?


----------



## kmh1190

Grrrr.  A few days ago right before Christmas I splurged and ordered the Infinitely Mad scarf in black/black swan.  Well last night it popped up on the "We Made Too Much" for half the price.  So I sat there trying to think of what I could do bc I know they don't price match.  I thought about ordering it at the sale price and then returning the full price one but I guess once it goes to the sales page, you can't do an online return.  I didn't want to risk ending up with 2 scarves, esp since the nearest store to me is 45min away with limited hours.  Is there some secret to when they send things to the sales page that I am missing?  Do they do it once a week like the uploads at a certain time???  This just keeps happening to me.  I pay full price for an item and shortly afterwards, it ends up on the sales page.  End of rant....Grrrrrr....


----------



## Greentea

New favorite crops - the Run Bright at Nights are on sale online! Give these a try. The waist is a little higher, but they are so comfy and flattering on the leg.


----------



## SherryF

Hi ladies.  I am new to Lulu and was hoping to find a perfect pair of workout/hangout pants and I ordered some groove pants.  Unfortunately even tho they fit everywhere, there was a serious cameltoe issue 

I am 5'4"  150 lbs and size 12 bottoms. Curvy shape .  I can't pull off any skinny pants and need a bootcut/slight flare to balance my shape.   Can anyone suggest what other lulu pant to look at?

Or other brand?

Tia!


----------



## BittyMonkey

SherryF said:


> Hi ladies.  I am new to Lulu and was hoping to find a perfect pair of workout/hangout pants and I ordered some groove pants.  Unfortunately even tho they fit everywhere, there was a serious cameltoe issue
> 
> I am 5'4"  150 lbs and size 12 bottoms. Curvy shape .  I can't pull off any skinny pants and need a bootcut/slight flare to balance my shape.   Can anyone suggest what other lulu pant to look at?
> 
> Or other brand?
> 
> Tia!



The other brand I'm seeing more of in our gym is Lucy. Some of their stuff seems cute and they had a trunk show at our gym recently and things flew off the rack.


----------



## mishybelle

SherryF said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.  I am new to Lulu and was hoping to find a perfect pair of workout/hangout pants and I ordered some groove pants.  Unfortunately even tho they fit everywhere, there was a serious cameltoe issue
> 
> I am 5'4"  150 lbs and size 12 bottoms. Curvy shape .  I can't pull off any skinny pants and need a bootcut/slight flare to balance my shape.   Can anyone suggest what other lulu pant to look at?
> 
> Or other brand?
> 
> Tia!



The dreaded Triangle/diamond gusset strikes again! I like the astro pants a little better than the Groove pant. I have a couple pairs with the old oval gusset and they are very flattering.


----------



## Jahpson

schadenfreude said:


> I like the look of the DHBH (and obviously the amazing fuzzy fleece) but I don't love that it is a pullover.
> 
> I'm still on the fence with the OTM. I tried the collar a few different ways. The material is so thick, the cowl only seems to want to sit in specific ways. And, wearing this unzipped is not really an option. Ugh...



That looks amazing on you!! Now I want one


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Did anyone get anything from the sale?  

I got the Blue Astros, Green Split Set pants, and the new pink Swiftly from the web.  I really have a problem with the inside crotch area of the Splits, but I love the back pockets, so since they went on sale I grabbed them and will ignore it LOL! Maybe since they have been out for a while I will get a better pair. 

I might hit the store tomm to check out the Uba but I doubt I will get it. I also want another Speedy Turtleneck. They are perfect shirts!!

I also picked up the new striped CRB, and the striped Devotion LS BUT I am having a problem paying $68 for such a thin shirt so it might have to go back.  Also got the new striped Runder Unders. 

And finally got my hands on the DHBH and my Bordeaux Scuba hoodie that were Christmas presents. I wore the DHBH today while it was snowing and it was perfect!! 

Think I will be taking a long break now from Lulu. I just need to stay off the blogs and the website 

Hope Everyone had a great Christmas!!! :santawave:


----------



## mishybelle

I am returning my devotion long sleeve in black swan (can't believe i spent 68 bucks on a such a thin shirt) and a love red scoop neck tank (a gift - it's too orangey red). I'm thinking of getting the Uba jacket or Off the Mat jacket in black. Any suggestions? My old old old scuba (pre thumb holes) just isn't cutting it against the cold these days and I'm hoping for something warmer.


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Just went shopping with my christmas giftcard! I also get 15% off for r&d at lululemon so it was a nice treat! I got the herringbone wunderunders and blue push it to the limit top! I love this new pattern!


----------



## Jujuma

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> Just went shopping with my christmas giftcard! I also get 15% off for r&d at lululemon so it was a nice treat! I got the herringbone wunderunders and blue push it to the limit top! I love this new pattern!



I got the same thing for Xmas! But I got the plain racer back tank in that blue, love with the herringbone. I also got the vinyasa scarf in hot neon pink (color?). I told hubby they have something in the air that makes you spend $$ when you walk thru door!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Jujuma said:


> I got the same thing for Xmas! But I got the plain racer back tank in that blue, love with the herringbone. I also got the vinyasa scarf in hot neon pink (color?). I told hubby they have something in the air that makes you spend $$ when you walk thru door!



I know! The lure of spending money in there is like magnetic!!!!! I need to be careful about going in there..I  have never actually been in there without buying anything except for once...I suddenly "need" another headband every time for some reason


----------



## mishybelle

mishybelle said:
			
		

> I am returning my devotion long sleeve in black swan (can't believe i spent 68 bucks on a such a thin shirt) and a love red scoop neck tank (a gift - it's too orangey red). I'm thinking of getting the Uba jacket or Off the Mat jacket in black. Any suggestions? My old old old scuba (pre thumb holes) just isn't cutting it against the cold these days and I'm hoping for something warmer.



Nevermind. Tried both on in store. I guess the OTM was an online return. I'm going to wait for the black OTM to go on sale.

The Uba lux felt cheap to me. The inner fleecy lining is barely held in place with a magnet in the back and zips in the front. Size up for best fit. I wear 6 in defines, in strides and the old old scuba jackets. The 8 fit me best in the shoulders.

The OTM is gorgeous and yes, the cowl neck is huge. I tried it on in polar cream in 6 and fits true to size, imho, but i could prob get away with an 8 too. It's really fun and cozy to wear. My only gripe was the left hand pocket. I could only put the tips of my fingers in, while I could stick my entire right hand all the way to my mid forearm into the right pocket. I'm not paying full price for this design flaw. I'll wait for the black to get marked down. 

If it doesn't make it to the sales, I'm thinking of the bundle up jacket. Does anyone know how this fits?


----------



## stylefly

mishybelle said:


> Nevermind. Tried both on in store. I guess the OTM was an online return. I'm going to wait for the black OTM to go on sale.
> 
> The Uba lux felt cheap to me. The inner fleecy lining is barely held in place with a magnet in the back and zips in the front. Size up for best fit. I wear 6 in defines, in strides and the old old scuba jackets. The 8 fit me best in the shoulders.
> 
> The OTM is gorgeous and yes, the cowl neck is huge. I tried it on in polar cream in 6 and fits true to size, imho, but i could prob get away with an 8 too. It's really fun and cozy to wear. My only gripe was the left hand pocket. I could only put the tips of my fingers in, while I could stick my entire right hand all the way to my mid forearm into the right pocket. I'm not paying full price for this design flaw. I'll wait for the black to get marked down.
> 
> If it doesn't make it to the sales, I'm thinking of the bundle up jacket. Does anyone know how this fits?


The Bundle Up was on sale at one of our stores for $109- I had to grab it! I am really polar when it comes to temperature during my runs, so I think this will be perfect. I also got the WTF pullover. The Bundle Up fits TTS, assuming you are wearing only a thinner base layer under there like a Swiftly. I really like that it has the removable hood and panels. Is it worth the original $248? No way! But for $109, it was a great deal .


----------



## schadenfreude

mishybelle said:
			
		

> The OTM is gorgeous and yes, the cowl neck is huge. I tried it on in polar cream in 6 and fits true to size, imho, but i could prob get away with an 8 too. It's really fun and cozy to wear. My only gripe was the left hand pocket. I could only put the tips of my fingers in, while I could stick my entire right hand all the way to my mid forearm into the right pocket. I'm not paying full price for this design flaw. I'll wait for the black to get marked down.
> 
> If it doesn't make it to the sales, I'm thinking of the bundle up jacket. Does anyone know how this fits?



Oh my gosh. Yes.  I forgot about the weird asymmetric pockets. My OCD is not off the hook or anything but this bugged me. Such a bummer! I wanted to love this jacket. I will probably stalk it and see if I can get it on sale, as I cannot justify $178.


----------



## emcosmo1639

mishybelle said:


> *I am returning my devotion long sleeve in black swan (can't believe i spent 68 bucks on a such a thin shirt) *and a love red scoop neck tank (a gift - it's too orangey red). I'm thinking of getting the Uba jacket or Off the Mat jacket in black. Any suggestions? My old old old scuba (pre thumb holes) just isn't cutting it against the cold these days and I'm hoping for something warmer.



I don't blame you...I'm so disappointed that this is the long sleeve--it's so thin!!


----------



## bagsforme

The website had a nice upload of sales yesterday.


----------



## Jujuma

CHANELGIRL96 said:
			
		

> Just went shopping with my christmas giftcard! I also get 15% off for r&d at lululemon so it was a nice treat! I got the herringbone wunderunders and blue push it to the limit top! I love this new pattern!



I wore the pants with a thin gray v neck and oversized gray sweater and knee high black suede boots today. I take hot yoga and am not sure i would wear these to  class.  First time I bought pants just to wear.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Stopped by one of the stores today for a return and it was madness!  I didn't expect it to be so crazy since it wasn't the weekend or directly after xmas but it sure was crazy--long lines and crowded.  I checked out the MD racks and they were incredibly picked over so nothing for me.  Looks like my lulu drought continues...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Wow I didn't realize how international LuLu got...Go Canada!


----------



## gymangel812

went to a different lulu than my normal one and found markdowns galore! my local store didn't have the lace lustrous crops in my size any more last time i went and this store had them in my size and on sale! picked up the teal split set pants (on sale) and pink shell l/s swiftly too. tried on the bundle up jacket (on sale in flame and blue for $100) but passed because i have too many lulu jackets already lol.


----------



## terps08

Wow the comments on their Facebook page are all from angry customers. Looks like some people are getting price adjustments and some are not getting anything. Way to go customer service. I wanted to spend some Christmas cash there, but the whole situation is turning me off Lululemon (including all of the other quality issues!).


----------



## jellybebe

terps08 said:
			
		

> Wow the comments on their Facebook page are all from angry customers. Looks like some people are getting price adjustments and some are not getting anything. Way to go customer service. I wanted to spend some Christmas cash there, but the whole situation is turning me off Lululemon (including all of the other quality issues!).



Me too! I need a new sports bra though, and am unsure of what else to try.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Stopped by one of the stores today for a return and it was madness!  I didn't expect it to be so crazy since it wasn't the weekend or directly after xmas but it sure was crazy--long lines and crowded.  I checked out the MD racks and they were incredibly picked over so nothing for me.  Looks like my lulu drought continues...



I did GOOD when I hit the store 2 days ago LOL 

I got the Speedy turtleneck in black and also blue, the down vest in black, an old Star Runner LS in Pigment, and I am in love with the Tata Tamer, got that in the pink and white and also the black with the lace. All was on sales except the bras. 

Then I did a good deed for a lady, which was no big deal in my eyes, and the store gave me a LS Swiftly for doing it, but they rang it up as a "product test". I was thrilled!

Oh and I scored an older Define, not brushed, in black! So I was very happy to have found that. All in all I did good during the sale, and I saw they added more yesterday too. Tempting LOL!


----------



## kmh1190

terps08 said:
			
		

> Wow the comments on their Facebook page are all from angry customers. Looks like some people are getting price adjustments and some are not getting anything. Way to go customer service. I wanted to spend some Christmas cash there, but the whole situation is turning me off Lululemon (including all of the other quality issues!).



I'm gonna try Paypal for price matching since many items I've bought in the last month are on clearance. PayPal will price match qualified purchases bought up to 12/31.


----------



## stylefly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I did GOOD when I hit the store 2 days ago LOL
> 
> I got the Speedy turtleneck in black and also blue, the down vest in black, an old Star Runner LS in Pigment, and I am in love with the Tata Tamer, got that in the pink and white and also the black with the lace. All was on sales except the bras.
> 
> Then I did a good deed for a lady, which was no big deal in my eyes, and *the store gave me a LS Swiftly for doing it*, but they rang it up as a "product test". I was thrilled!
> 
> Oh and I scored an older Define, not brushed, in black! So I was very happy to have found that. All in all I did good during the sale, and I saw they added more yesterday too. Tempting LOL!


Holy karma!!!!
What colour did you get for your Good Deed Swiftly? I'm so happy you found your Star Runner and your Define- though I know you were after the Bordeaux for the SR, I think the Pigment is gorgeous .
I have gone bats**t crazy on the sales. So far, I've gotten: the Bundle Up Jacket, WTF Pullover, Studio Pants, Striped CRB, Dog Runners, WTF Earwarmer, 2 Speedy Turtlenecks, the WTF scarf, a Devotion LS (I know it's thin, but for $39), a St. Moritz sweater, a First Base Tank, a pair of Turbos, a Runder Under shirt, and the Beaming Blue and Pink Shell LS Swiftlys (not on sale). Where am I going to put everything ? I don't remember the last time I bought so much of anything, much less Lulu! But everything was up to 70% off and they never mark down that much, not even in previous years. So I can sort of justify it?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

stylefly said:
			
		

> Holy karma!!!!
> What colour did you get for your Good Deed Swiftly? I'm so happy you found your Star Runner and your Define- though I know you were after the Bordeaux for the SR, I think the Pigment is gorgeous .
> I have gone bats**t crazy on the sales. So far, I've gotten: the Bundle Up Jacket, WTF Pullover, Studio Pants, Striped CRB, Dog Runners, WTF Earwarmer, 2 Speedy Turtlenecks, the WTF scarf, a Devotion LS (I know it's thin, but for $39&#133, a St. Moritz sweater, a First Base Tank, a pair of Turbos, a Runder Under shirt, and the Beaming Blue and Pink Shell LS Swiftlys (not on sale). Where am I going to put everything ? I don't remember the last time I bought so much of anything, much less Lulu! But everything was up to 70% off and they never mark down that much, not even in previous years. So I can sort of justify it&#133;?



OMG girl now THAT is a haul!!! Haha

You reminded me I got the new pink LS Swiftly also, and the back and white striped CRB too along with a new headband. Gee I got so much I forgot some  I also got the Blue Astros and Green Splits. Not sure if I posted that LoL it's all a blur!

I got the new blue Swiftly as my freebie, yea I was shocked!!

Don't u love the Speedy tneck? I got the white and had to go back for the black and when I saw it went to $59 I had to grab the blue. They are fantastic!  I loved the dog runners but the static on the leg drove me crazy so I had to pass. But I love them. 

Did you find Studio pants on sale? GAWD how much if so? If they were cheap I wonder if they have any left? I am a 6. I have black lined, coal unlined and Bordeaux.

But I am also contemplating that St Moritz jacket I tried it on at $198 so $69 is a no brainer but the zipper hitting my face kinda bugs me so I am still toying with it. 

But Congrats on all your loot!! Love it!


----------



## stylefly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG girl now THAT is a haul!!! Haha
> 
> You reminded me I got the new pink LS Swiftly also, and the back and white striped CRB too along with a new headband. Gee I got so much I forgot some  I also got the Blue Astros and Green Splits. Not sure if I posted that LoL it's all a blur!
> 
> I got the new blue Swiftly as my freebie, yea I was shocked!!
> 
> Don't u love the Speedy tneck? I got the white and had to go back for the black and when I saw it went to $59 I had to grab the blue. They are fantastic!  I loved the dog runners but the static on the leg drove me crazy so I had to pass. But I love them.
> 
> Did you find Studio pants on sale? GAWD how much if so? If they were cheap I wonder if they have any left? I am a 6. I have black lined, coal unlined and Bordeaux.
> 
> But I am also contemplating that St Moritz jacket I tried it on at $198 so $69 is a no brainer but the zipper hitting my face kinda bugs me so I am still toying with it.
> 
> But Congrats on all your loot!! Love it!



Good choice on the Swiftly, that Beaming Blue is just beyond gorgeous!
I know that the Fedex guy will be thrilled to be able to make fun of me and the volume of Lululemon packages that are going to drown our place next week, lol.
I love the Speedy turtlenecks- so great for running as I don't need to buy neckwarmers but get my Rulu fix! The Dog Runners are for those cold, blustery winter runs. I use the Run With Rover pants for those kinds of days, and they are fantastic! Since they are so ugly anyway and I only wear them to run, the static doesn't bother me. I've heard that people are having luck with anti-static spray for the Dog Runners.
The Studio Pants were Pigment Blue and $79. I just called the store for you to check and apparently I grabbed the last and possibly only pair (she was surprised to hear that they had any Studio pants on sale). Sorry .
I like the look of the St. Moritz. I wonder, though, if they are going to be marked down further, especially in stores? I feel like it might be good to wait for that sweet spot just before everything gets sent to the outlets...


----------



## 40beauty

stylefly said:
			
		

> Good choice on the Swiftly, that Beaming Blue is just beyond gorgeous!
> I know that the Fedex guy will be thrilled to be able to make fun of me and the volume of Lululemon packages that are going to drown our place next week, lol.
> I love the Speedy turtlenecks- so great for running as I don't need to buy neckwarmers but get my Rulu fix! The Dog Runners are for those cold, blustery winter runs. I use the Run With Rover pants for those kinds of days, and they are fantastic! Since they are so ugly anyway and I only wear them to run, the static doesn't bother me. I've heard that people are having luck with anti-static spray for the Dog Runners.
> The Studio Pants were Pigment Blue and $79. I just called the store for you to check and apparently I grabbed the last and possibly only pair (she was surprised to hear that they had any Studio pants on sale). Sorry .
> I like the look of the St. Moritz. I wonder, though, if they are going to be marked down further, especially in stores? I feel like it might be good to wait for that sweet spot just before everything gets sent to the outlets...



I love, love this store!!!!!!!


----------



## SherryF

BittyMonkey said:


> The other brand I'm seeing more of in our gym is Lucy. Some of their stuff seems cute and they had a trunk show at our gym recently and things flew off the rack.



Thank you for the information.  I checked out the Lucy website and will order a couple of pants from them to try!


----------



## Shopmore

I am new to LLL as I only have 2 pieces from them.  I just read the Facebook page and I didn't realize there are so many issues people are having with their customer service.  Wowsers.....


----------



## chubbiebunnie

I didn't know there was a lululemon outlet store? I happened upon it on my way home from the holidays.

I got a no rain no gain jacket, presence of mind jacket (which is a teensy small - may have to lose some weight ), run with rover pant, sattva pullover, and low rider pants for $250 including tax! Not too bad, and they had plenty of small sizes which was surprising. Highly recommend checking them out if anyone is close to an outlet.

However, I will say that I am disappointed in the quality of the luon since I first started buying it (3 years ago). I was wearing a pair of wunder unders that I just bought, and my SO commented "Is your underwear red? Cause I can see them"  And this is without me bending over! (And sadly, my bum is very very average sized...it's a new year's resolution to work on it haha.)


----------



## mishybelle

SherryF said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information.  I checked out the Lucy website and will order a couple of pants from them to try!



Lorna Jane is another brand to check out. Their items are really cute, but pricey like lulu. I can't vouch for the quality though since I don't own anything yet. But they have tons of colors and styles to choose from.


----------



## mishybelle

Can anyone help with fit advice for the slub denim wunder under pants? I hear they are stiffer and sizing up might be necessary. 

I'm a consistent 6 for all my luon wunder unders (regular, silverescent and two color reversible) and I size up to 8 for my luxtreme pants/ crops. Would I be a 6 or 8 in the denim? TIA!


----------



## Jujuma

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> I didn't know there was a lululemon outlet store? I happened upon it on my way home from the holidays.
> 
> I got a no rain no gain jacket, presence of mind jacket (which is a teensy small - may have to lose some weight ), run with rover pant, sattva pullover, and low rider pants for $250 including tax! Not too bad, and they had plenty of small sizes which was surprising. Highly recommend checking them out if anyone is close to an outlet.
> 
> However, I will say that I am disappointed in the quality of the luon since I first started buying it (3 years ago). I was wearing a pair of wunder unders that I just bought, and my SO commented "Is your underwear red? Cause I can see them"  And this is without me bending over! (And sadly, my bum is very very average sized...it's a new year's resolution to work on it haha.)



I've been to a couple different outlet locations and never found anything. All I saw was stuff that looked like the same styles as the store but in a really funky material. In one store they had zillions of harem style pants I don't even remember seeing in the stores. You cold of hit it at a better time than me, post holiday. I kinda of felt like they may be doing like J Crew, Gap and a few others and making items just for their outlets but didn't really investigate that closely so don't know for sure.


----------



## schadenfreude

Argh!! Super annoyed with myself. So I had that Off The Mat jacket, but it was maybe a smidge tight and definitely too heavy for our winter. So I returned it. Then the weather turned and has been way chilly (by our standards). I missed the jacket. So what did I do? I re-ordered it (one size bigger). Please tell me I am not the only one that does ridiculous things like this.


----------



## regeens

jellybebe said:


> Me too! I need a new sports bra though, and am unsure of what else to try.



I was an avid fan of Lulu until I tried *2xu*. I highly recommend it especially their compression stuff. Their stuff is pricey but very well made. It's also starting to get popular because of the press the brand got from the London Olympians who chose to wear 2xu.

They have an online store http://www.2xu.com/?set=us and an eBay store and outlet but these latter two are for past season stuff. HTH


----------



## emcosmo1639

schadenfreude said:


> Argh!! Super annoyed with myself. So I had that Off The Mat jacket, but it was maybe a smidge tight and definitely too heavy for our winter. So I returned it. Then the weather turned and has been way chilly (by our standards). I missed the jacket. So what did I do? I re-ordered it (one size bigger). Please tell me I am not the only one that does ridiculous things like this.



You're in AZ, right?  It has been cold!!  We've been commenting on how freezing we've been!  Granted, it's only in the 50s/60s, but I'm sick of wearing coats everywhere, lol!

So I just wore and washed one of my Yogi LS for the first time, the red/currant one that reverses to a beige color--it bled all over itself.  I know it's an older item from back when there were bleeding issues, but I love the yogi's and now this one is ruined.  Looks like I have to take it back and try to get a refund.  Ugh...


----------



## mundodabolsa

emcosmo1639 said:


> You're in AZ, right?  It has been cold!!  We've been commenting on how freezing we've been!  Granted, it's only in the 50s/60s, but I'm sick of wearing coats everywhere, lol!



sorry to be off-topic but I was just in arizona for the first time over the holidays and I have never been so cold on a vacation.  granted it was because I didn't bring my heavy wool sweaters and winter jackets, but man, who knew I'd freeze in arizona!


----------



## emcosmo1639

mundodabolsa said:


> sorry to be off-topic but I was just in arizona for the first time over the holidays and I have never been so cold on a vacation.  granted it was because I didn't bring my heavy wool sweaters and winter jackets, but man, who knew I'd freeze in arizona!



It has been so cold!  Right now I think we are in the high 50s...that's freezing for us!  Normally it's high 60s, low 70s.  I've been running around in hoodies, scarves, coats and still freezing.  I know for most parts of the US this is still warm, but man, I'm ready for it to warm up!


----------



## schadenfreude

emcosmo1639 said:


> You're in AZ, right?  It has been cold!!  We've been commenting on how freezing we've been!  Granted, it's only in the 50s/60s, but I'm sick of wearing coats everywhere, lol!





mundodabolsa said:


> sorry to be off-topic but I was just in arizona for the first time over the holidays and I have never been so cold on a vacation.  granted it was because I didn't bring my heavy wool sweaters and winter jackets, but man, who knew I'd freeze in arizona!



YES! Freaky cold. I was so cold when I got home today I threw one of my hoodies in the dryer for a few minutes just to warm it up before I put it on. And to think I grew up in Chicago!


----------



## bagsforme

is there anyway to shrink lululemon?  I've lost weight and want to shrink a few things I have.


----------



## stylefly

schadenfreude said:


> Argh!! Super annoyed with myself. So I had that Off The Mat jacket, but it was maybe a smidge tight and definitely too heavy for our winter. So I returned it. Then the weather turned and has been way chilly (by our standards). I missed the jacket. So what did I do? I re-ordered it (one size bigger). Please tell me I am not the only one that does ridiculous things like this.



I've totally done this, not to worry. My mum just did this with the DHBH Pullover as well.

*emcosmo1639*- I'm sorry to hear that your Yogi LS bled ! For sure they will take it back, but fingers crossed that they have a replacement that's not the Devotion! I just got my first Devotion LS today from the saleOMG, I could go swimming in it. Sort of bummed about it, but the rest of my stuff is great.

*Jujuma*- they do not make product for the outlets. Very few of their items actually make it to the outlets that are not already on the sale racks at the stores. Those gawdawful harem pants were definitely available for purchase by any sucker who would pay to wear them and not the other way around! They had a few doozies this yearI cannot imagine that they ended up anywhere other than outlets or landfill.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bagsforme said:


> is there anyway to shrink lululemon?  I've lost weight and want to shrink a few things I have.



Not that I know of.  If you're on facebook you should join some of the groups and try to trade for the smaller size or sell yours and buy the smaller size.  I've done that with a few of mine and never had problems.  (but be careful--there are occasional stories of scammers)



stylefly said:


> I've totally done this, not to worry. My mum just did this with the DHBH Pullover as well.
> 
> *emcosmo1639*- I'm sorry to hear that your Yogi LS bled ! For sure they will take it back, but fingers crossed that they have a replacement that's not the Devotion! I just got my first Devotion LS today from the saleOMG, I could go swimming in it. Sort of bummed about it, but the rest of my stuff is great.
> 
> *Jujuma*- they do not make product for the outlets. Very few of their items actually make it to the outlets that are not already on the sale racks at the stores. Those gawdawful harem pants were definitely available for purchase by any sucker who would pay to wear them and not the other way around! They had a few doozies this yearI cannot imagine that they ended up anywhere other than outlets or landfill.



I'm guessing the only replacement would be the devotion ls which I do not like--it's WAY too thin and I can just tell it will pill/snag like crazy.  I'm still so bummed cuz I love the yogi's but new this was a risk, probably part of why it took me this long to wear/wash this one.  Hopefully they just give me a gc/refund (I can pull it up on my account so maybe I can get a refund?)


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

schadenfreude said:
			
		

> Argh!! Super annoyed with myself. So I had that Off The Mat jacket, but it was maybe a smidge tight and definitely too heavy for our winter. So I returned it. Then the weather turned and has been way chilly (by our standards). I missed the jacket. So what did I do? I re-ordered it (one size bigger). Please tell me I am not the only one that does ridiculous things like this.



LOL dont worry ur not the only one!! I did it with the Define. 

You ladies are so funny that you're freezing at 55! That's a heat wave for us in the winter. It was 24 when I woke up today! LOL


----------



## Irishgal

Oh hi can I join? Lol. My first trip to lulu cost me almost 1k but I have been more controlled since then. A week before Christmas I had to attend a work related meeting and I wore a black pencil skirt with a blouse and my lulu jacket, which is fitted as you all know. After the meeting a woman from another company pulled me aside and said "I love it, you have crossed over...wearing Lululemon as a work outfit".
So has anyone else starting wearing select items to work?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> LOL dont worry ur not the only one!! I did it with the Define.
> 
> You ladies are so funny that you're freezing at 55! That's a heat wave for us in the winter. It was 24 when I woke up today! LOL



I know we are ridiculous!  I'm originally from CO so I should be much better about this, but once it dips to the low 60s, I'm freezing!



Irishgal said:


> Oh hi can I join? Lol. My first trip to lulu cost me almost 1k but I have been more controlled since then. A week before Christmas I had to attend a work related meeting and I wore a black pencil skirt with a blouse and my lulu jacket, which is fitted as you all know. After the meeting a woman from another company pulled me aside and said "I love it, you have crossed over...wearing Lululemon as a work outfit".
> So has anyone else starting wearing select items to work?



The ones I know of are Lululemon Exchange, Lulubirds Swap & Shop, Lululemon Trading Post  ...do a search and I'm sure more will come up.  I know of a few others but I can't think of the exact names.  Most of them have the same members so what you see in one, youll see in the rest, but they are a great place to buy/sell lulu.


----------



## stylefly

Irishgal said:
			
		

> Oh hi can I join? Lol. My first trip to lulu cost me almost 1k but I have been more controlled since then. A week before Christmas I had to attend a work related meeting and I wore a black pencil skirt with a blouse and my lulu jacket, which is fitted as you all know. After the meeting a woman from another company pulled me aside and said "I love it, you have crossed over...wearing Lululemon as a work outfit".
> So has anyone else starting wearing select items to work?



Hey, nice to "see" you here, Irishgal! I have worn my Define as a blazer before, so that counts. I also started wearing the St. Moritz sweater to work this week as I just love that piece so much. I have worn the Laceoflage tank under a black DVF blazer and nobody sussed that it was Lululemon. I felt like I got away with something, but to be fair, I was going to the gym right after...


----------



## dessertpouch

Over the past week I think I've been to maybe 3 stores?

I thought I'd list out some of the more notable items that I've seen and my impressions, FWIW, of other items:
     - the 'hot cheeks' skirts marked down to $44 in the orange/red and polar cream colors in a wide range of sizes
     - studio pants in both the royal blue and light grey colors marked to $49 only in sizes 10 and 12
     - gather & crow crops in alberta lake in size 4-8 marked to $59 (I think), but IMO were thin and sheer
     - run: right round track pant was comfy and was size-wise comparable to the studio pants. These were not nearly as flattering though and seemed like a pair of break-away pants minus the convenience of snaps. Ballers don't wear lululemon...or, do they?!?
     - cardio kick bra fit like the free to be sizing. Coverage is light, but I did like the thicker straps.

PM me if you want details on where I've seen these items.


----------



## jlao

Just picked up some sale goodies: 

- Down to the Studio Jacket - I can't emphasized how much I love this coat!!!
- Bundle Up Jacket - I scored this in polar cream/silver combo!
- Speedy turtleneck - great layering piece in black
- Reverse Groove Shorts - Fuchsia/Blk combo...can you believe it was on sale?!?

Now at 8 months pregnant, I'm really looking forward to go back to my yoga classes after giving birth!  New Lulu gear always gets me motivated!


----------



## schadenfreude

stylefly said:


> I've totally done this, not to worry. My mum just did this with the DHBH Pullover as well.





Luv2BuyBags said:


> LOL dont worry ur not the only one!! I did it with the Define.
> 
> You ladies are so funny that you're freezing at 55! That's a heat wave for us in the winter. It was 24 when I woke up today! LOL



PHEW! I am NOT the only one after all. The new OTM jacket came today and the BF was circulating, all "Woooooo, someone got a HUGE package from that Lulu place". I haven't opened it up yet because I want him to forget about the first OTM jacket (so he won't give me crap for it). Sad huh?!


----------



## love_addict919

Just made my first lululemon purchase today! I got the scuba hoodie, wunder unders and the run swiftly tech long sleeve shirt and let me say, i love everything! So glad I finally took the plunge and made my first purchase. I just hope this isnt the start of some sort of addiction


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My first! Its a gift from a friend! It has been 6 mos since I gave birth and I think I can work out soon!


----------



## Chanel522

Bornsocialite26 said:


> My first! Its a gift from a friend! It has been 6 mos since I gave birth and I think I can work out soon!



Super cute!!  Do you know the style name?  Sometimes Lulu tanks aren't long enough on me since I'm tall and have a long torso.  If I remember correctly, you're also tall, and this looks long on you.  Thanks!!


----------



## Irishgal

love_addict919 said:
			
		

> Just made my first lululemon purchase today! I got the scuba hoodie, wunder unders and the run swiftly tech long sleeve shirt and let me say, i love everything! So glad I finally took the plunge and made my first purchase. I just hope this isnt the start of some sort of addiction



You are doomed. You will look great, but you are doomed lol.


----------



## Loganz

Irishgal said:


> You are doomed. You will look great, but you are doomed lol.



So, So,  :true:


----------



## chunkylover53

Just bought the Off the Mat jacket in black. Can't see myself ever wearing it in Sydney, but am hoping it might come in handy for overseas trips (since I freeze to death in temperatures under 18 C).

Really like the Not So Basic tee (bought it in 3 colours). You need to size down in this one. It's great for a little more coverage on fat days.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Chanel522 said:


> Super cute!!  Do you know the style name?  Sometimes Lulu tanks aren't long enough on me since I'm tall and have a long torso.  If I remember correctly, you're also tall, and this looks long on you.  Thanks!!



hi thanks! I will ask for you, yes it's long I have a short torso Im at 5'8, I love the feel of this top, a dear friend was just too sweet!


----------



## Greentea

Chanel522 said:


> Super cute!!  Do you know the style name?  Sometimes Lulu tanks aren't long enough on me since I'm tall and have a long torso.  If I remember correctly, you're also tall, and this looks long on you.  Thanks!!



I have seen the Cool Racerback tanks (my fave) come in an extra long length sometimes. The original are quite long, as well.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Chanel522 said:


> Super cute!!  Do you know the style name?  Sometimes Lulu tanks aren't long enough on me since I'm tall and have a long torso.  If I remember correctly, you're also tall, and this looks long on you.  Thanks!!



Have you tried the Power Y? Its long, almost to long on me. It bunches up a bit at times LOL!


----------



## Chanel522

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Have you tried the Power Y? Its long, almost to long on me. It bunches up a bit at times LOL!



I haven't tried that one yet, but I'm getting ready to place an order so I will add it and see.  Thank you!!  Fingers crossed it works well.

Greentea, I love the cool racer...that's one of my staples


----------



## yasminn_n

I love Lululemon. Such comfortable and quality items. I live in my boogie shorts.

33


----------



## ellaballet

I practically live in my wunder under crops so I used my Christmas money to buy a second pair. Same style, same size, tried them on in the store and they fit great. Wore them to a dance class and I felt like I was constantly hiking them up! I never had this problem with my other pair. So weird. I've been on such a Lulu kick lately though, just bought 3 tank tops and a scuba hoodie. Whoops!


----------



## love_addict919

I've been pmanning in going up to the woodburry commons in NY tomorrow for a few weeks and I just found out theres a lululemon outlet? Anyone ever been and if so, is it good?


----------



## mishybelle

Bornsocialite26 said:


> hi thanks! I will ask for you, yes it's long I have a short torso Im at 5'8, I love the feel of this top, a dear friend was just too sweet!



I believe it's the Free to Be tank... can't miss it with those amazing criss cross straps in the back! They also make a bra  like this.


----------



## mundodabolsa

mishybelle said:


> I believe it's the Free to Be tank... can't miss it with those amazing criss cross straps in the back! They also make a bra  like this.




doesn't quite look like a free to be though because the ftb has the straps more narrowly placed on the back and there is usually a seam running straight up the spine. this is like its cousin.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:
			
		

> I've been pmanning in going up to the woodburry commons in NY tomorrow for a few weeks and I just found out theres a lululemon outlet? Anyone ever been and if so, is it good?



OMG I didn't know they has one there. It's a hike for me to get there but come back and let us know if its worth the trip.


----------



## calipsych

Anyone have thoughts on the daily yoga jacket? I have the herringbone one in a size 4 and really love the material but find I don't wear it due to the color. I bought a black one yesterday in a size 2 but  not sure I I like it snugger or not?? Also the material is not like the herringbone and I forgot how much lint it grabs  anyone weigh in on whether they use their daily yoga jacket or not??


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> OMG I didn't know they has one there. It's a hike for me to get there but come back and let us know if its worth the trip.



Just got home from woodbury. No luck with pants at all, very limited selection in my size (other sizes had a much better selection) but i bought 8 shirts Haha they were all $39 which is a steal considering the original price. I think its def worth the trip!


----------



## mundodabolsa

love_addict919 said:


> Just got home from woodbury. No luck with pants at all, very limited selection in my size (other sizes had a much better selection) but i bought 8 shirts Haha they were all $39 which is a steal considering the original price. I think its def worth the trip!



so good to know!  I've always wondered if I should head out there one day...

what sort of stuff do they have? last year's leftovers? or just traditional stuff like wunder unders and groove pants and crbs?  

do you think I would find things that went on sale at regular stores and then were gone at the outlet?


----------



## chunkylover53

calipsych said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the daily yoga jacket? I have the herringbone one in a size 4 and really love the material but find I don't wear it due to the color. I bought a black one yesterday in a size 2 but  not sure I I like it snugger or not?? Also the material is not like the herringbone and I forgot how much lint it grabs  anyone weigh in on whether they use their daily yoga jacket or not??



I have the mint moment stripe Daily Yoga jacket. Still prefer my In Stride jackets, but i think the Daily Yoga is not too bad a makeover (as opposed to the Scuba makeover). I quite like the inkwell Daily Yoga and may add this to my collection. I do like the extra length of the Daily Yoga compared to the Scuba.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I know I'm late to the party in this regard, but I really like the Flow Y bra.  Now that I have some ss and ls swiftlys and one CRB, I needed a bra that looked decent.  I have old UA ones that I've always hated.

I did find that I had to order a bigger size than usual though.


----------



## emcosmo1639

calipsych said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the daily yoga jacket? I have the herringbone one in a size 4 and really love the material but find I don't wear it due to the color. I bought a black one yesterday in a size 2 but  not sure I I like it snugger or not?? Also the material is not like the herringbone and I forgot how much lint it grabs  anyone weigh in on whether they use their daily yoga jacket or not??



I am not a fan, but I was a HUGE stride/in stride addict!  I have the herringbone daily yoga, but I bought a 6 and think I should have sized down (of course they were all sold out by the time I decided).  I'm debating about getting one of the new ones coming out (I like the inkwell and the slub denim/black) but I still am not sold on the fit--I like how the strides were so fitted (I wear them for casual wear and the more fitted look was better imo).  The daily yoga's sleeves and mid body are too baggy imo.  I dunno, I think I'm just still ticked they discontinued the stride.


----------



## Greentea

calipsych said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the daily yoga jacket? I have the herringbone one in a size 4 and really love the material but find I don't wear it due to the color. I bought a black one yesterday in a size 2 but  not sure I I like it snugger or not?? Also the material is not like the herringbone and I forgot how much lint it grabs  anyone weigh in on whether they use their daily yoga jacket or not??



I like it! Got the herringbone/black for Christmas. It's snug in the hip but more roomy than the old In Stride long jackets, but I like having a jacket that I can layer with thicker long sleeve tops underneath. It's a great length on me but I wish it had thumbholes! Not sure why it doesn't as the sleeves are really long and must be cuffed on me.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Greentea said:


> I like it! Got the herringbone/black for Christmas. It's snug in the hip but more roomy than the old In Stride long jackets, but I like having a jacket that I can layer with thicker long sleeve tops underneath. It's a great length on me but I wish it had thumbholes! Not sure why it doesn't as the sleeves are really long and must be cuffed on me.



I wish it had thumbholes too!  I am always using/playing with the thumbholes on my other lulu items.  I also wish it fit more consistently.  If I want to layer long sleeve items under a stride I go tts, but if I want a more fitted one I size down.  With the daily yoga I feel it's all over the place--larger sleeves/waist, but tighter in the hips.


----------



## love_addict919

mundodabolsa said:


> so good to know!  I've always wondered if I should head out there one day...
> 
> what sort of stuff do they have? last year's leftovers? or just traditional stuff like wunder unders and groove pants and crbs?
> 
> do you think I would find things that went on sale at regular stores and then were gone at the outlet?



oh gosh, youre asking the wrong person lol i only got into lulu like very, very recently so I really dont know about last years stuff. Everything was arranged by size so I only looked through my sizes but size 6 and up had a HUGE selection of both tops and pants when I went on friday. They didnt have many hoddies or yoga jackets though, only winter jackets. HTH!


----------



## ILoveC

I have their yoga pants and thin fleece jacket.  anyone recommend some stylish sneakers to pair with (light running?)


----------



## mundodabolsa

love_addict919 said:


> oh gosh, youre asking the wrong person lol i only got into lulu like very, very recently so I really dont know about last years stuff. Everything was arranged by size so I only looked through my sizes but size 6 and up had a HUGE selection of both tops and pants when I went on friday. They didnt have many hoddies or yoga jackets though, only winter jackets. HTH!



no worries, thanks so much for the response.  

I should suck it up and go one day, I'm just lazy.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:
			
		

> oh gosh, youre asking the wrong person lol i only got into lulu like very, very recently so I really dont know about last years stuff. Everything was arranged by size so I only looked through my sizes but size 6 and up had a HUGE selection of both tops and pants when I went on friday. They didnt have many hoddies or yoga jackets though, only winter jackets. HTH!



Ugh and thats what I am after. I just passed up the Turn Around jacket for $119 on sale and went back for it and it was gone. I got so annoyed with myself I went and got a Thinsulate jacket from LLBean on sale and with a coupon for $39!! LOL Hopefully it will be a good lightweight jacket for running outside since I might start that back up again. 

I still am tempted by that Polar Cream St. Moritz jacket though.  I am floored that it hasnt sold out yet, anyone have their 2¢ they wanna share why it hasnt sold out for $69?  I tried it on and the zipper kind of bugged my face unless you zipped it up all the way, and it could leave drafts up the back since it isnt snug around the waist, but still it originally sold for $198.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILoveC said:
			
		

> I have their yoga pants and thin fleece jacket.  anyone recommend some stylish sneakers to pair with (light running?)



I recommend Asics for running hands down. But I have learned over many years of running you should be properly fitted by a running store. Grabbing a pair of sneaks cause they look good will possibly give you shin splints or injuries. So check out a running store and let them fit you. My GT2170 sneaks arent real pretty but my feet never hurt.


----------



## mellibelly

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> Ugh and thats what I am after. I just passed up the Turn Around jacket for $119 on sale and went back for it and it was gone. I got so annoyed with myself I went and got a Thinsulate jacket from LLBean on sale and with a coupon for $39!! LOL Hopefully it will be a good lightweight jacket for running outside since I might start that back up again.
> 
> I still am tempted by that Polar Cream St. Moritz jacket though.  I am floored that it hasnt sold out yet, anyone have their 2¢ they wanna share why it hasnt sold out for $69?  I tried it on and the zipper kind of bugged my face unless you zipped it up all the way, and it could leave drafts up the back since it isnt snug around the waist, but still it originally sold for $198.



I love the Turn Around jacket! I got the Alberta Lake for $99, what a steal! I also succumbed to the Polar Cream St. Moritz for $69. I followed the reviews and sized up one size to a 6, bad idea. It's too big. It's so soft and marshmallowy, it just looks super silly on me a size too big. I'm surprised it hasn't sold out too, the price is a amazing. I think I'm going to gift my size 6 to a friend and order a size 4. I don't have too much use for such a casual warm jacket in LA. I plan on using it post snowboarding.


----------



## terps08

mundodabolsa said:


> so good to know!  I've always wondered if I should head out there one day...
> 
> what sort of stuff do they have? last year's leftovers? or just traditional stuff like wunder unders and groove pants and crbs?
> 
> do you think I would find things that went on sale at regular stores and then were gone at the outlet?



I went to Woodberry during Christmas break when I was visiting friends in NYC and I think it's worth checking out if it's not too far and you're not _only_ going for Lululemon (I found great deals at other places, like 7fam).  When I went, it wasn't too different from the regular markdowns at my local store, but a bigger selection.  I scored some $19 turbo shorts, which is a steal!   They actually had a huge rack of $19 shorts/skirts for all sizes.

I didn't see many classic items, like Wunder Unders/Grooves/CRBs.  

I think they primarily have items that were on markdown/WMTM that didn't sell at the store.


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I still am tempted by that Polar Cream St. Moritz jacket though.  I am floored that it hasnt sold out yet, anyone have their 2¢ they wanna share why it hasnt sold out for $69?  I tried it on and the zipper kind of bugged my face unless you zipped it up all the way, and it could leave drafts up the back since it isnt snug around the waist, but still it originally sold for $198.



I was thinking the same thing - it's such a good price for Lululemon and a jacket!



mellibelly said:


> I also succumbed to the Polar Cream St. Moritz for $69. I followed the reviews and sized up one size to a 6, bad idea. It's too big. It's so soft and marshmallowy, it just looks super silly on me a size too big. I'm surprised it hasn't sold out too, the price is a amazing. I think I'm going to gift my size 6 to a friend and order a size 4. I don't have too much use for such a casual warm jacket in LA. I plan on using it post snowboarding.



Thanks for the review - it sounds great, except for the sizing!  I'm bummed because it's sold out in my local stores and I don't have the opportunity to try it on.  I'm worried about buying things blindly on WMTM since there's no returns.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mellibelly said:
			
		

> I love the Turn Around jacket! I got the Alberta Lake for $99, what a steal! I also succumbed to the Polar Cream St. Moritz for $69. I followed the reviews and sized up one size to a 6, bad idea. It's too big. It's so soft and marshmallowy, it just looks super silly on me a size too big. I'm surprised it hasn't sold out too, the price is a amazing. I think I'm going to gift my size 6 to a friend and order a size 4. I don't have too much use for such a casual warm jacket in LA. I plan on using it post snowboarding.



OMG if you see a size 10 in the Turn Around please pm me. But its prob a needle in a haystack anymore. I did not understand the sizing up in the reviews for the Moritz. I am a size 10 and that fit me fine.  Maybe the people that sized up were small chested? I dont know but it fits TTS to me.  

I think Lulu should let you exchange for size if you buy something off the website and havent had the chance to try it on. They really treat their customers like total crap in my eyes.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing - it's such a good price for Lululemon and a jacket!
> 
> Thanks for the review - it sounds great, except for the sizing!  I'm bummed because it's sold out in my local stores and I don't have the opportunity to try it on.  I'm worried about buying things blindly on WMTM since there's no returns.



Its a very nice jacket.  I spent to much this month so I am waiting a week and hope its still there and then might get the blue or PC. I love the PC but I have the DHBH in that so I might go with the blue for a variety. If you like it grab it, but I would go with your regular size. I am a 10 in Defines, and Scubas, an 8 in Swiftlys, and the 10 was fine in the Moritz. 

But i agree they should give you the opportunity to exchange (not even return) when you by off the website.  Such poor CS!  But that is mainly what they are known for these days anymore.  Sad when they have such a loyal following.


----------



## mellibelly

I thought I'd call GEC and ask nicely for a size exchange in the St. Mortitz Jacket. At first they said no, but I explained there are no cold weather stores in LA so it was impossible for me to try on the jacket first and I went by the reviews on the website. They agreed to take it back! I'm so surprised! I still have to pay to ship it back and they will only issue a gift card, but I'm fine with that! So I'm pleasantly surprised by the CS. I'm sure I got lucky with the rep that picked up, but still YAY! 

If a see a Turn Around in 10 I'll let you know, but I never see cold weather jackets in my local stores. They never even carried the old scubas here


----------



## mundodabolsa

terps08 said:


> I went to Woodberry during Christmas break when I was visiting friends in NYC and I think it's worth checking out if it's not too far and you're not _only_ going for Lululemon (I found great deals at other places, like 7fam).  When I went, it wasn't too different from the regular markdowns at my local store, but a bigger selection.  I scored some $19 turbo shorts, which is a steal!   They actually had a huge rack of $19 shorts/skirts for all sizes.
> 
> I didn't see many classic items, like Wunder Unders/Grooves/CRBs.
> 
> I think they primarily have items that were on markdown/WMTM that didn't sell at the store.



hmm, thanks so much for the feedback!  funny thing is what I'm mostly looking for is stuff that went on markdown/wmtm that DID sell at the store and that I missed


----------



## terps08

mundodabolsa said:


> hmm, thanks so much for the feedback!  funny thing is what I'm mostly looking for is stuff that went on markdown/wmtm that DID sell at the store and that I missed



I hear you!  I was hoping for the same thing!


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Its a very nice jacket.  I spent to much this month so I am waiting a week and hope its still there and then might get the blue or PC. I love the PC but I have the DHBH in that so I might go with the blue for a variety. If you like it grab it, but I would go with your regular size. I am a 10 in Defines, and Scubas, an 8 in Swiftlys, and the 10 was fine in the Moritz.
> 
> But i agree they should give you the opportunity to exchange (not even return) when you by off the website.  Such poor CS!  But that is mainly what they are known for these days anymore.  Sad when they have such a loyal following.



Thanks!! That is helpful!  I really really like the PC too.  I like Beaming Blue also, but I'm not sure what to wear with it.  The jacket also looks super short on the model - do you find this is the case as well?

1000% agree with the CS - disappointing.


----------



## chunkylover53

Yikes, the US upload is really bad. So many horrible things at the moment! 

Went to the store today in hopes of finding the elusive black/cream laceoflage CRB, but it still hasn't made an appearance.


----------



## GingerSnap527

How many days does it take, on average, to receive your pants if you get them hemmed in the store? Hoping to pick some up before a trip, but I'll have to hem them.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

GingerSnap527 said:
			
		

> How many days does it take, on average, to receive your pants if you get them hemmed in the store? Hoping to pick some up before a trip, but I'll have to hem them.



Usually a week but they may come back sooner depending on the volume your store does. But they always tell me a week.


----------



## gymangel812

chunkylover53 said:


> Yikes, the US upload is really bad. So many horrible things at the moment!
> 
> Went to the store today in hopes of finding the elusive black/cream laceoflage CRB, but it still hasn't made an appearance.



Yeah some horrible stuff on there. That orange and black stripe is awful. Reminds me of jail /Halloween lol


----------



## jlao

Wore my new Down to the Studio jacket almost everyday since I got it...I'm so in love with the oversized hood.  Too bad it unsnaps very easily; I think I'll get it stitched since I really don't see myself wearing the collar down.


----------



## mundodabolsa

GingerSnap527 said:


> How many days does it take, on average, to receive your pants if you get them hemmed in the store? Hoping to pick some up before a trip, but I'll have to hem them.



my store in nyc always takes 4 days, I guess it depends on the region of the country you are in.


----------



## mishybelle

jlao said:


> Wore my new Down to the Studio jacket almost everyday since I got it...I'm so in love with the oversized hood.  Too bad it unsnaps very easily; I think I'll get it stitched since I really don't see myself wearing the collar down.



This looks so cute on you! I think I'll have to put this on my wish list along with the Off the Mat.



chunkylover53 said:


> Yikes, the US upload is really bad. So many horrible things at the moment!
> 
> Went to the store today in hopes of finding the elusive black/cream laceoflage CRB, but it still hasn't made an appearance.



Disappointed here too. The only thing that made me a little bit excited was the mint moment power up tank. Everything else was pretty fug.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mishybelle said:


> This looks so cute on you! I think I'll have to put this on my wish list along with the Off the Mat.
> 
> Disappointed here too. The only thing that made me a little bit excited was the mint moment power up tank. Everything else was pretty fug.



Yes, the Reflect pullover is a Star Runner with a big collar...AND its like $20 more!!

I didnt care for all the easter egg color Wunder Unders, and the orange and blue striped stuff is awful!

Thank gawd though I dont want anything, cause after I order my Moritz I would love to take a month or two hiatus!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Anyone going to the yogabowl in NY?  I think I am LOL!


----------



## mundodabolsa

thank god for my DHBH pullover this week. I don't think it's going to leave my body until the thermometer hits 30F again, which apparently won't be until monday.


----------



## LoVeinLA

love this brand!


----------



## terps08

mishybelle said:


> This looks so cute on you! I think I'll have to put this on my wish list along with the Off the Mat.
> 
> Disappointed here too. The only thing that made me a little bit excited was the mint moment power up tank. Everything else was pretty fug.




Down to the Studio Jacket was reduced again on WMTM - it's now $129.

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...88&skuId=3472401&catId=women-we-made-too-much


Runder Unders are now $59 and Toasty Tech in Polar Cream is just $49!  

Also, I know a few of you really love the DSPs - they are on sale too for $89 - http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...72&skuId=3480377&catId=women-we-made-too-much


----------



## terps08

I'm on a shopping freeze after this. I went in the store to get the Ebb & Flows, but they were too sheer - even after I sized up, which looked terrible because it was bunching in places due to the extra fabric and was still sheer.  Sigh.  I was so excited for them.

I did end up getting a few things on markdown - Toasty Tech Pullover, Runder Under Pants, and a No Limits Tank.  I also purchased the Gather & Grow Crops that were full price.  

I had a gift card from Christmas that helped, but didn't cover the entire purchase, so I definitely need a Lulu break after this!


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> Down to the Studio Jacket was reduced again on WMTM - it's now $129.
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...88&skuId=3472401&catId=women-we-made-too-much
> 
> 
> Runder Unders are now $59 and Toasty Tech in Polar Cream is just $49!
> 
> Also, I know a few of you really love the DSPs - they are on sale too for $89 - http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...72&skuId=3480377&catId=women-we-made-too-much



Thanks for the heads up!  I grabbed the polar cream DSPs--unfortunately I already have the Alberta Lake ones, but at least I got a discount on this pair!



terps08 said:


> I'm on a shopping freeze after this. I went in the store to get the Ebb & Flows, but they were too sheer - even after I sized up, which looked terrible because it was bunching in places due to the extra fabric and was still sheer.  Sigh.  I was so excited for them.
> 
> I did end up getting a few things on markdown - Toasty Tech Pullover, Runder Under Pants, and a No Limits Tank.  I also purchased the Gather & Grow Crops that were full price.
> 
> I had a gift card from Christmas that helped, but didn't cover the entire purchase, so I definitely need a Lulu break after this!



I ordered a few pairs of the Ebb & Flows but have a feeling they will get returned.  This will be my third time ordering them (both previous times I ended up returning them).  I want to love them, but have never gotten the excitement.  But if they are sheer, they will definitely be going back!


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Anyone going to the yogabowl in NY?  I think I am LOL!



I am!


----------



## coleab5

terps08 said:


> I'm on a shopping freeze after this. I went in the store to get the Ebb & Flows, but they were too sheer - even after I sized up, which looked terrible because it was bunching in places due to the extra fabric and was still sheer.  Sigh.  I was so excited for them.
> 
> I did end up getting a few things on markdown - Toasty Tech Pullover, Runder Under Pants, and a No Limits Tank.  I also purchased the Gather & Grow Crops that were full price.
> 
> I had a gift card from Christmas that helped, but didn't cover the entire purchase, so I definitely need a Lulu break after this!



Could you please tell me how the toasty tech pullover fits? Is it TTS?  Thanks!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

terps08 said:


> I'm on a shopping freeze after this. I went in the store to get the Ebb & Flows, but they were too sheer - even after I sized up, which looked terrible because it was bunching in places due to the extra fabric and was still sheer.  Sigh.  I was so excited for them.



same for me today. I rushed to the store to get them since I had read such great things, got my regular size 4 and a size 6 in case sizing up helped them to be less sheer.  both sizes are super sheer, I'm really really disappointed.  I might still keep the 6s since I can wear then with my xlong crbs and my butt is covered, but I don't know if it's worth it... also because they are ankle-length on me, not really crops. 

on another note, even though I have 50 crbs I don't have a single power y tank. I got two in the store, in two different sizes.  they always look so pretty on people in class but my worry has been always been that the style is not long enough for my taste. I tried on the 8, way too short.  tried on the 6, long enough.  huuuuuh?? turns out the 6 is the new luon light and the 8 the older style that is regular luon.  I'm a pretty informed lulu customer, but it just seems weird to me that these were on the shelf together as if they were the same tank. 

and in other news, wore my new-ish cardio kick bra to a class this morning and loved it, it's so comfortable.


----------



## emcosmo1639

mundodabolsa said:


> same for me today. I rushed to the store to get them since I had read such great things, got my regular size 4 and a size 6 in case sizing up helped them to be less sheer.  both sizes are super sheer, I'm really really disappointed.  I might still keep the 6s since I can wear then with my xlong crbs and my butt is covered, but I don't know if it's worth it... also because they are ankle-length on me, not really crops.
> 
> on another note, even though I have 50 crbs I don't have a single power y tank. I got two in the store, in two different sizes.  they always look so pretty on people in class but my worry has been always been that the style is not long enough for my taste. I tried on the 8, way too short.  tried on the 6, long enough.  huuuuuh?? turns out the 6 is the new luon light and the 8 the older style that is regular luon.  I'm a pretty informed lulu customer, but it just seems weird to me that these were on the shelf together as if they were the same tank.
> 
> and in other news, wore my new-ish cardio kick bra to a class this morning and loved it, it's so comfortable.



I've never liked the Power Y.  I have tons of CRBs and only ever had 2 Power Ys (both gone now) and never wore them.  I didn't really like the built in bra and it always bunched up in the waist--the CRB just fits better.  Im the same with the stride/define though--I have about 40 strides (pretty much everyone made, ridiculous, I know) and not one define and only 2 scubas.  I guess I've just found the pieces that work (CRBs, strides, DSPs/DSCs, cabins/yogis) and focus on those with a few randoms now and then.  It sure sucks when items are discontinued though (i.e. stride, yogis, cabins, cmh bras etc).


----------



## mishybelle

jlao said:


> Wore my new Down to the Studio jacket almost everyday since I got it...I'm so in love with the oversized hood.  Too bad it unsnaps very easily; I think I'll get it stitched since I really don't see myself wearing the collar down.



How did you size in this? Same as your other lulu l/s tops or jackets?


----------



## mundodabolsa

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've never liked the Power Y.  I have tons of CRBs and only ever had 2 Power Ys (both gone now) and never wore them.  I didn't really like the built in bra and it always bunched up in the waist--the CRB just fits better.  Im the same with the stride/define though--I have about 40 strides (pretty much everyone made, ridiculous, I know) and not one define and only 2 scubas.  I guess I've just found the pieces that work (CRBs, strides, DSPs/DSCs, cabins/yogis) and focus on those with a few randoms now and then.  It sure sucks when items are discontinued though (i.e. stride, yogis, cabins, cmh bras etc).



yeah, I really need to stop with my lulu envy.  I take a lot of classes at fitness studios around the city and I just sit there looking around the room at all the ladies in their lulu thinking, wow, why don't I have that beautiful tank?  why don't I have those pants?  man she looks amazing, I want that...  not good! 

pretty much all of my printed wunder unders are a result of this envy.  I really don't have the legs for anything but black but since everyone else in my classes look so damn cute in them, I just pretend. 

sigh, so really the ebb and flows AND the power y should go back.


----------



## Odette

I just bought the Take Me With You tote (black/pink), the Run: Back On Track tank (mint), and the Free to Be tank (polar haze/black stripe).  I tried on a few bras, but they just didn't fit quite right.  I really needed a tote for my yoga mat and other sweaty stuff, but I really didn't need tops, but they are so cute on!  Banned, no more for a while.


----------



## mishybelle

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I love my Ebb and Flow crops. I got the heather gray last year and they aren't terribly sheer. However, the indigo and black were horrible in terms of sheer-ness and I'm typically hesitant to buy lighter colored crops/pants, so the gray was quite a surprise. Just be sure after you pull them on to re-adjust the fabric around the bum and crotch area... pull up from the leg... kind of like putting on a pair of opaque tights.

The only drawback to the Ebb and Flows are the compression. There is practically none, except for the waist. So sometimes I feel everyone can see my inner thighs jiggling when I walk. They don't quite hold everything in place like the regular luon or luxtreme fabrics.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:


> Down to the Studio Jacket was reduced again on WMTM - it's now $129.
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...88&skuId=3472401&catId=women-we-made-too-much
> 
> 
> Runder Unders are now $59 and Toasty Tech in Polar Cream is just $49!
> 
> Also, I know a few of you really love the DSPs - they are on sale too for $89 - http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...72&skuId=3480377&catId=women-we-made-too-much




Thanks so much for posting this. I sometimes dont check on a daily basis.  I wanted the Toasty Tech for so long and was waiting for it to go lower. I wanted the Polar Cream but as I was looking at other stuff it sold out in my size  so I had to resort to black. Well at least I got one of them. $49 is an excellent price for a winter top. 

Also if anyone is thinking about the Uba Softshell GRAB IT!!! I got it in Inkwell and am so happy with it. Its wind and water resistant.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I grabbed the polar cream DSPs--unfortunately I already have the Alberta Lake ones, but at least I got a discount on this pair!



You will have to let me know how you like the Polar Cream DSP.  I had them at full price and returned them. They were still a touch see thru. I am thinking on them again tho since they are on sale. Its better than the $118 for sure!  I also found them to be wider at the bottom, like flare jeans. More flare than the other ones I have.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> I am!



Oh fun, what day are you going?? My friend and I are going Friday morning first thing!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:


> on another note, even though I have 50 crbs I don't have a single power y tank. I got two in the store, in two different sizes.  they always look so pretty on people in class but my worry has been always been that the style is not long enough for my taste. I tried on the 8, way too short.  tried on the 6, long enough.  huuuuuh?? turns out the 6 is the new luon light and the 8 the older style that is regular luon.  I'm a pretty informed lulu customer, but it just seems weird to me that these were on the shelf together as if they were the same tank.
> 
> and in other news, wore my new-ish cardio kick bra to a class this morning and loved it, it's so comfortable.



I think the Power Y's are almost to long. They seem to bunch on me alot.  I have a problem with the stomach area being too loose on me. But when I tried on the light version they fit me a little better. So I think they make the luon light smaller.  But I feel like I always have to hike up the shirt. The shelf bra isnt good for busty girls.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh and I see alot of you ladies, like me, said I was going to be good in January and take a Lulu break    Well so far I got a UTurn in the Black Swan (I found it at my store it was returned so I had to get it LOL), and 2 sale items the Bundle Up & today's Toasty Tech, and I am going to the yogabowl. 

I guess I will have to start my ban the day after the yogabowl then


----------



## GoGlam

I'm somewhat new so I apologize if this question has already been asked.. Do "we made too much" sales only occur at certain parts of the year or is it constant?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I think the Power Y's are almost to long. They seem to bunch on me alot.  I have a problem with the stomach area being too loose on me. But when I tried on the light version they fit me a little better. So I think they make the luon light smaller.  But I feel like I always have to hike up the shirt. The shelf bra isnt good for busty girls.



They always bunched up in the stomach for me too.  I tried sizing down, sizing up, staying tts and it made no difference.  The two I did have ended up strictly for pj's (as much of my lulu does) and then I eventually handed them off to little sis.  



Luv2BuyBags said:


> You will have to let me know how you like the Polar Cream DSP.  I had them at full price and returned them. They were still a touch see thru. I am thinking on them again tho since they are on sale. Its better than the $118 for sure!  I also found them to be wider at the bottom, like flare jeans. More flare than the other ones I have.



I had the white DSPs for a while and unloaded them (too white for my taste) so I think I'll like these better.  I live in DSPs and DSCs so I'm sure Ill love them!  



mishybelle said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority, but I love my Ebb and Flow crops. I got the heather gray last year and they aren't terribly sheer. However, the indigo and black were horrible in terms of sheer-ness and I'm typically hesitant to buy lighter colored crops/pants, so the gray was quite a surprise. Just be sure after you pull them on to re-adjust the fabric around the bum and crotch area... pull up from the leg... kind of like putting on a pair of opaque tights.
> 
> The only drawback to the Ebb and Flows are the compression. There is practically none, except for the waist. So sometimes I feel everyone can see my inner thighs jiggling when I walk. They don't quite hold everything in place like the regular luon or luxtreme fabrics.



I ordered a couple pairs and may end up keeping one for around the house (since everyone says they are so comfy).  



Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh and I see alot of you ladies, like me, said I was going to be good in January and take a Lulu break    Well so far I got a UTurn in the Black Swan (I found it at my store it was returned so I had to get it LOL), and 2 sale items the Bundle Up & today's Toasty Tech, and I am going to the yogabowl.
> 
> I guess I will have to start my ban the day after the yogabowl then



The ebb and flows upload was the first time I bought any lulu in ages.  I just haven't loved the colors and items they've been putting out.  I used to spend a small fortune each month but nothing has been catching my eye.



GoGlam said:


> I'm somewhat new so I apologize if this question has already been asked.. Do "we made too much" sales only occur at certain parts of the year or is it constant?



They used to put out new sales items every weds night/thurs morning.  However lately it seems like they are starting to add items randomly so they may not be sticking to the weds night uploads anymore.


----------



## GoGlam

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> They always bunched up in the stomach for me too.  I tried sizing down, sizing up, staying tts and it made no difference.  The two I did have ended up strictly for pj's (as much of my lulu does) and then I eventually handed them off to little sis.
> 
> I had the white DSPs for a while and unloaded them (too white for my taste) so I think I'll like these better.  I live in DSPs and DSCs so I'm sure Ill love them!
> 
> I ordered a couple pairs and may end up keeping one for around the house (since everyone says they are so comfy).
> 
> The ebb and flows upload was the first time I bought any lulu in ages.  I just haven't loved the colors and items they've been putting out.  I used to spend a small fortune each month but nothing has been catching my eye.
> 
> They used to put out new sales items every weds night/thurs morning.  However lately it seems like they are starting to add items randomly so they may not be sticking to the weds night uploads anymore.



Thank you!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

GoGlam said:


> I'm somewhat new so I apologize if this question has already been asked.. Do "we made too much" sales only occur at certain parts of the year or is it constant?




If you are close to NY they are having a HUGE sale at the Nassau Coliseum on Long Island on 2/1, 2/2, and 2/3 But yeah the WMTM section is always there and they just add stuff when they wanna clear out!


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh fun, what day are you going?? My friend and I are going Friday morning first thing!



Same! I want to be there when theres the mist inventory.

ETA: **most


----------



## GoGlam

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> If you are close to NY they are having a HUGE sale at the Nassau Coliseum on Long Island on 2/1, 2/2, and 2/3



Ooh la la, I am close but may be hard to get there because I'm planning to travel that weekend.  Any details on what will be available?


----------



## mundodabolsa

mishybelle said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority, but I love my Ebb and Flow crops. I got the heather gray last year and they aren't terribly sheer. However, the indigo and black were horrible in terms of sheer-ness and I'm typically hesitant to buy lighter colored crops/pants, so the gray was quite a surprise. Just be sure after you pull them on to re-adjust the fabric around the bum and crotch area... pull up from the leg... kind of like putting on a pair of opaque tights.



apparently last year's ebb and flow's were awesome, but the ebb and flow II's that came out yesterday/today are much thinner.  jealous that you have older ones! 



Luv2BuyBags said:


> I think the Power Y's are almost to long. They seem to bunch on me alot.  I have a problem with the stomach area being too loose on me. But when I tried on the light version they fit me a little better. So I think they make the luon light smaller.  But I feel like I always have to hike up the shirt. The shelf bra isnt good for busty girls.



I'm weird, I like long, I wish they were longer! I have both a size 8 old luon and a size 6 luon light at home right now and the luon light is longer and larger in the stomach even though it's a size smaller.


----------



## emcosmo1639

GoGlam said:


> Ooh la la, I am close but may be hard to get there because I'm planning to travel that weekend.  Any details on what will be available?



I've never been, but I've heard their warehouse sales are complete madness--long lines, huge crowds and decent deals.  IMO, it's not worth it.  But I saw a post somewhere that had pretty decent deals.  If you can stand long lines and crowds it may be worth it though.  Check out luluaddict's blog--I think she posted about it recently and you can go back to last year this time and find her posts about the 2012 sales.


----------



## GoGlam

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> I've never been, but I've heard their warehouse sales are complete madness--long lines, huge crowds and decent deals.  IMO, it's not worth it.  But I saw a post somewhere that had pretty decent deals.  If you can stand long lines and crowds it may be worth it though.  Check out luluaddict's blog--I think she posted about it recently and you can go back to last year this time and find her posts about the 2012 sales.



Will do! Thanks for the intel


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> Same! I want to be there when theres the mist inventory.
> 
> ETA: **most




You can follow them on twitter and they have a Facebook where they are answering questions and posting pics of stuff as it comes in.  One question answered was are they restocking during the weekend and they said yes. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151264577102732&set=oa.550269221651240&type=1&permPage=1

https://twitter.com/lululemonWHUS


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've never been, but I've heard their warehouse sales are complete madness--long lines, huge crowds and decent deals.  IMO, it's not worth it.  But I saw a post somewhere that had pretty decent deals.  If you can stand long lines and crowds it may be worth it though.  Check out luluaddict's blog--I think she posted about it recently and you can go back to last year this time and find her posts about the 2012 sales.



Here was an account of someone that went on Sat.  I am always up for an adventure so my friend and I are going to check it out. 

_That's exactly what I wound up doing, Anonymous 3:14pm...Worked out well. Scored a black SE Scuba for $79 (regular $168 ... was supposed to have fur trim but didn't), Boogie shorts ($22), Velo Vixen jersey ($32), Run tank (can't remember which one...black swan/raspberry glow with a criss-cross back for $32), and an Iviva jacket for $29 (yes, I'm small enough to fit kids clothes .

Line ups were almost non-existent...less than 10 mins to get in/do coat check at about 11:30am this morning (Saturday), about 5 min for change room, 0 min for check out and 0 min to collect bag. But as we were leaving (about 2 or 2:30pm) the line looked long. There were massages by donation and for part of the time, a band playing live. The rest of the time was a DJ...good tunes!

Prices dropped during the time we were in there..shorts were $29, but dropped to $22 just before we checked out. According to the Warehouse Party facebook page, item prices dropped across the board to max out at $79 sometime after we left (previous top end was $99) and after that apparently it became "buy 2 get 1 free." (Not sure if that's true, but there looked like lots of stock when we left, so maybe they just want people to buy, buy, buy!).

With no lines, it was definitely worth the trip for me and my friend. (Mens selection was terrible though, so our hubbies got nothing.) Based on the info from Mrs. X (above) and another blog I saw, selection was best on Friday. If it came to Vancouver again, I'd make an effort to get there on day one and scoop up the "gem" items. I really wanted a light flash define, but the closest I found was a Pow Pink define (that I didn't love enough to spend $69). Ah well...next time!_


----------



## GoGlam

Thanks so much for the intel ladies! I've now cancelled my travel plans and will be getting there Friday before 8am!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

GoGlam said:


> Thanks so much for the intel ladies! I've now cancelled my travel plans and will be getting there Friday before 8am!



LOL me too! We are leaving Philly area about 4am because we want to avoid rush hour traffic up there. I would rather nap in my car than have to fight with traffic.

I dont know if you read any other stuff but dont bring a bag and leave your jacket in the car.  They want you to bring your ID and credit cards only. I am using a little wallet thing and putting it in a zipped pocket and I am not checking anything.  I am also going to wear a pair of crops under my studios and a Power Y tank so I can try on in the aisle instead of waiting for a dressing room LOL!


----------



## terps08

coleab5 said:


> Could you please tell me how the toasty tech pullover fits? Is it TTS?  Thanks!!



Hi!  I actually sized up because that was the only size they had, but it was good because now I can also wear it as a pullover over clothes instead of just wearing it while running.  I could have taken my usual size if I was only wearing something thin (like a CRB) underneath and only use it to run.  Hope that helps!


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> You can follow them on twitter and they have a Facebook where they are answering questions and posting pics of stuff as it comes in.  One question answered was are they restocking during the weekend and they said yes.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151264577102732&set=oa.550269221651240&type=1&permPage=1
> 
> https://twitter.com/lululemonWHUS



Awesome! Thanks so much... I actually dont have fb or twitter but the other post was pretty informative. Im still going to go friday morning though i think


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much... I actually dont have fb or twitter but the other post was pretty informative. Im still going to go friday morning though i think



I have a Facebook but I dont have a clue how the heck it all works, yeah I am older LOL! I dont get the whole "like" thing, its confusing for me LOL!


----------



## GoGlam

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> LOL me too! We are leaving Philly area about 4am because we want to avoid rush hour traffic up there. I would rather nap in my car than have to fight with traffic.
> 
> I dont know if you read any other stuff but dont bring a bag and leave your jacket in the car.  They want you to bring your ID and credit cards only. I am using a little wallet thing and putting it in a zipped pocket and I am not checking anything.  I am also going to wear a pair of crops under my studios and a Power Y tank so I can try on in the aisle instead of waiting for a dressing room LOL!



That's what I'm worried about--the coat situation.  Would we be waiting outside? I don't want to freeze lol


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

GoGlam said:


> That's what I'm worried about--the coat situation.  Would we be waiting outside? I don't want to freeze lol



Well by looking at some of the pics it seems we might be inside. Its inside the Colliseum so I am guessing that we will go in and then they will have those mazes set up that we will form lines. I cant see them making us wait outside when the place is so huge. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/01/18/lululemon-warehouse-sale-vancouver-2013_n_2506637.html

Also a plan B is that if we have to wait outside then I will just run coats back to the car when we go in? Not sure how its going to be. But I will update here if I read any more info. 

I actually just found this blog which is very detailed it seems.  I have to leave now but I will read it all when I get home.  I did see her say that about 700 people were in line outside the gates of the facility starting at 1am. I dont think I will do that LOL! I dont need to end up in the hospital over Lululemon thats for sure LOL! But check this out...

http://goodoldlululemon.wordpress.com/

PS If you're driving they are charging $10 for parking.


----------



## GoGlam

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> Well by looking at some of the pics it seems we might be inside. Its inside the Colliseum so I am guessing that we will go in and then they will have those mazes set up that we will form lines. I cant see them making us wait outside when the place is so huge.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/01/18/lululemon-warehouse-sale-vancouver-2013_n_2506637.html
> 
> Also a plan B is that if we have to wait outside then I will just run coats back to the car when we go in? Not sure how its going to be. But I will update here if I read any more info.
> 
> I actually just found this blog which is very detailed it seems.  I have to leave now but I will read it all when I get home.  I did see her say that about 700 people were in line outside the gates of the facility starting at 1am. I dont think I will do that LOL! I dont need to end up in the hospital over Lululemon thats for sure LOL! But check this out...
> 
> http://goodoldlululemon.wordpress.com/
> 
> PS If you're driving they are charging $10 for parking.



700 people at 1am? Starting to rethink this lol


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

GoGlam said:


> 700 people at 1am? Starting to rethink this lol



LOL! That was out west...I dont think people out this way will be waiting outside in freezing temperatures for Lulu.  All the pics I have seen look very organized and its not like a hectic madhouse. But I guess we will have to wait and see.  I love Black Friday so I will fit in either way


----------



## GoGlam

Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> LOL! That was out west...I dont think people out this way will be waiting outside in freezing temperatures for Lulu.  All the pics I have seen look very organized and its not like a hectic madhouse. But I guess we will have to wait and see.  I love Black Friday so I will fit in either way



Lol I keep psyching myself out and it's still a week away. I've never been to a Black Friday!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

GoGlam said:


> Lol I keep psyching myself out and it's still a week away. I've never been to a Black Friday!



This is looking good!!!! I see Studio Pants 

https://twitter.com/lululemonWHUS/status/294802446931353602/photo/1


----------



## mishybelle

Luv2BuyBags said:


> This is looking good!!!! I see Studio Pants
> 
> https://twitter.com/lululemonWHUS/status/294802446931353602/photo/1



OMG, I wish there was a warehouse sale out here. Sigh...


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> This is looking good!!!! I see Studio Pants
> 
> https://twitter.com/lululemonWHUS/status/294802446931353602/photo/1



I think I read somewhere that they are $59!!  I would be snatching every color if I were there!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> I think I read somewhere that they are $59!!  I would be snatching every color if I were there!



I will definitely be grabbing my Polar Cream ones then. I hope they have Black Swan too.


----------



## emcosmo1639

My ebb and flows came in the mail today--holy hell they are see through!!  You could see the rip tag, the lace on my thong--everything!!  I probably have lacy lingerie that is less see through than these crops were!  Needless to say, all three pairs are going back to the store!


----------



## love_addict919

Whats the difference between the define jacket and the forme jacket? I ordered 2 forme jackets but now am wondering if I should have ordered the define jacket? Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Greentea

love_addict919 said:


> Whats the difference between the define jacket and the forme jacket? I ordered 2 forme jackets but now am wondering if I should have ordered the define jacket? Any help is much appreciated



Get the Define if you can - I don't care for the fit of the forme as much. It's more cropped


----------



## eurasiangirl

Brought a Swiftly SS back to Lulu today because it was unraveling near the hem (just bought it 1.5 months ago or so), and I was able to exchange it....quite frankly I was surprised it was that easy lol.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> Whats the difference between the define jacket and the forme jacket? I ordered 2 forme jackets but now am wondering if I should have ordered the define jacket? Any help is much appreciated



The Defines are made nicer IMO. The Forme has those shoulder pad looking panels which I dont care for.  I didnt hate the Forme, but it isnt my first choice when comparing the 2 jackets.

The Defines are just a perfect fit. I will say the brushed ones are a bit different, they were more snug on me and with the fuzzier  inside my long sleeve shirts would stick to the jacket making it hard to get on. 

If you can still get an older Define, they are $99, grab it. My store had some small sizes that were returns from Xmas last week when i was there.


----------



## kmh1190

I placed 2 separate orders for the black and dark coal ebb and flow crops and both of them were cancelled.  The website is still showing the black in my size in stock.  I wish they'd do a better job of keeping their website updated.


----------



## Chanel522

Does anyone else get annoyed with the people who go to the lulu site and snatch up all of the small sizes (2) and then when you go to order they are sold out, just so they can put them on ebay for double or triple the price?  This has happened to me a couple times now, and it's so frustrating.  I also wanted a pair of the leg warmers, which are $38 on the website, but when they were again sold out, I went to ebay to check, and they are listed on there for between $70-$120!!!!  Ugh...ridiculous.  Sorry, I just needed to vent about that for a second...lol!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

kmh1190 said:


> I placed 2 separate orders for the black and dark coal ebb and flow crops and both of them were cancelled.  The website is still showing the black in my size in stock.  I wish they'd do a better job of keeping their website updated.



I wonder if they are doing some sort of re-naming or re-pricing because of the sheerness issue and it's not a stock thing. I can see the ebb and flow II's getting the wunder-under-organic-becoming-"under crops" treatment soon.


----------



## kmh1190

mundodabolsa said:


> I wonder if they are doing some sort of re-naming or re-pricing because of the sheerness issue and it's not a stock thing. I can see the ebb and flow II's getting the wunder-under-organic-becoming-"under crops" treatment soon.



Maybe.  I know with  my dark coal order, they sent me an email saying that their warehouse had informed them that those were out of stock.  The black order, they just downright cancelled it without explanation.  I emailed them thinking maybe they cancelled the wrong order since my dark coal order is still being shown as "pending" under my account and paypal account.  I just checked and the black is no longer showing my size so possibly another stock issue.  I'm kind of relieved because people keep comparing the ebb and flow IIs to glorified pantyhose (although I always keep my butt covered and am more of a back of the class kind of person).


----------



## love_addict919

Greentea said:


> Get the Define if you can - I don't care for the fit of the forme as much. It's more cropped





Luv2BuyBags said:


> The Defines are made nicer IMO. The Forme has those shoulder pad looking panels which I dont care for.  I didnt hate the Forme, but it isnt my first choice when comparing the 2 jackets.
> 
> The Defines are just a perfect fit. I will say the brushed ones are a bit different, they were more snug on me and with the fuzzier  inside my long sleeve shirts would stick to the jacket making it hard to get on.
> 
> If you can still get an older Define, they are $99, grab it. My store had some small sizes that were returns from Xmas last week when i was there.



Thanks you ladies. I went to the store today after my morning yoga class and they were out of them and said they doubt theyll get any in? Also, size 4 is sold out online. Are they discontinuing the define jacket since they said they doubt they will get any in?


----------



## love_addict919

Chanel522 said:


> Does anyone else get annoyed with the people who go to the lulu site and snatch up all of the small sizes (2) and then when you go to order they are sold out, just so they can put them on ebay for double or triple the price?  This has happened to me a couple times now, and it's so frustrating.  I also wanted a pair of the leg warmers, which are $38 on the website, but when they were again sold out, I went to ebay to check, and they are listed on there for between $70-$120!!!!  Ugh...ridiculous.  Sorry, I just needed to vent about that for a second...lol!!



YES! I can only get plain black pants because thats the only option they have in 2 tall! So annoying. Luckily I have a store right down the road from my yoga studio but i understand your frustration.


----------



## dessertpouch

kmh1190 said:


> Maybe.  I know with  my dark coal order, they sent me an email saying that their warehouse had informed them that those were out of stock.  The black order, they just downright cancelled it without explanation.  I emailed them thinking maybe they cancelled the wrong order since my dark coal order is still being shown as "pending" under my account and paypal account.  I just checked and the black is no longer showing my size so possibly another stock issue.  I'm kind of relieved because people keep comparing the ebb and flow IIs to glorified pantyhose (although I always keep my butt covered and am more of a back of the class kind of person).



Wow, pantyhose? I tried on the black and dark coal E&F and could see an outline of undergarments, but otherwise nothing. I checked in different lighting, did the bend test, etc. As an experiment I did try on the next size up, but this did not make a big difference other than creating more wrinkles.

Flare was downright sheer and the navy/inkwell (?) were borderline sheer IMO.


----------



## emcosmo1639

dessertpouch said:


> Wow, pantyhose? I tried on the black and dark coal E&F and could see an outline of undergarments, but otherwise nothing. I checked in different lighting, did the bend test, etc. As an experiment I did try on the next size up, but this did not make a big difference other than creating more wrinkles.
> 
> Flare was downright sheer and the navy/inkwell (?) were borderline sheer IMO.



Flare was definitely like pantyhose!  The others weren't as sheer, but still too sheer for my taste.


----------



## terps08

love_addict919 said:


> Thanks you ladies. I went to the store today after my morning yoga class and they were out of them and said they doubt theyll get any in? Also, size 4 is sold out online. Are they discontinuing the define jacket since they said they doubt they will get any in?



I've heard from the Lululemon blogs they are discontinuing the Define and the Forme Jacket was replacing it?  Bummed (as are many people I'm sure), I really liked the Define.



emcosmo1639 said:


> Flare was definitely like pantyhose!  The others weren't as sheer, but still too sheer for my taste.



I agree.  On the blogs, some people are saying it's not sheer at all - were are different "batches" of the crops? They were absolutely sheer on me, I could see the white tag even without bending over.  I sized up and it didn't make a difference, so it wasn't that at all.  Even the educator at my store agreed (so not only in my mind).


----------



## Chanel522

Lulu stuff is starting to get really inconsistent.  I hope they fix it and bring the quality/old fabrics back because I'd hate to have to start buying another line...lulu fits me so well.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Stills are back!!!  I'm trying not to get too excited since chances are the design has been screwed up and the material is cheaper, but fingers are crossed.  I love the stills and was sad to see them discontinued.


----------



## mishybelle

New upload is kind of a snoozefest. I'm not a big fan of the plaids and ginghams... Reminds me of lulu circa 8 years ago. No bueno. The only cool thing is the return of the practice freely tank. I hope they make a basic black version.


----------



## chunkylover53

I managed to visit the store today and liked the new colours, frond and bleached coral. Need Swiftly SS or tanks in those colours! The frond gingham CRB is a funny fabric. The new Beach Runner crops have potential though, but I didn't have a chance to try.


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> Stills are back!!!  I'm trying not to get too excited since chances are the design has been screwed up and the material is cheaper, but fingers are crossed.  I love the stills and was sad to see them discontinued.



Glad they are back - seems like everyone is very excited about them!  Can you tell me what you loved about them?  I missed them before.


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> Glad they are back - seems like everyone is very excited about them!  Can you tell me what you loved about them?  I missed them before.



They are insanely comfy!  I know some people dressed them up for work or out, but I just wear mine around the house (to the grocery store if I'm really lazy).  They are the best sweatpant, essentially.  The only problem is some of them are an absolute lint/hair magnet (the black ones are terrible, but some of the heathered/static ones are better).  I also love how they had talls (finally something long enough) and they were pretty durable (I never had problems with unraveling, pilling etc).  I just hope they didn't mess with the design/fabric this time around!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I am loving the Bleached Coral Studio Crops and I am so happy to see we finally get the WHITE Swiftly.  Australia has had it for a while. 

I am just curious, do you think the shirt will stain in the underarm area? You know what deodorant does to a white shirt, I am worried if I buy it, will it discolor over a period of time?


----------



## kmh1190

I'm not a fan of any of the gingham or the stripes.  The bleached coral might look great in a crb but it might be too close to my pink shell crb.  I have to mull this over...


----------



## chunkylover53

^I have the pink shell CRB too, but actually I like the bleached coral CRB better. Bleached coral is less intense and harsh than pink shell; a more flattering shade IMO. I'm a big pink fan so will be stocking up on bleached coral despite already owning a few pink shell pieces!


----------



## kmh1190

^Nice to know!


----------



## jube0506

Am thinking of getting it.  Want some opinions on it.  Also, does anyone know if this poncho online now for $228 was at the Lululemon warehouse sale recently?  The one I saw at the sale was $99!  TIA!


----------



## terps08

Some new items on WMTM: Peak to Peak Poncho ($138), Flip With No Flop Tank ($39), Post Headstand Headhugger ($9), Brisk Run Gloves ($19), and Chalet Keep Your Neck Cozy Scarf ($44).


----------



## GoGlam

terps08 said:
			
		

> Some new items on WMTM: Peak to Peak Poncho ($138), Flip With No Flop Tank ($39), Post Headstand Headhugger ($9), Brisk Run Gloves ($19), and Chalet Keep Your Neck Cozy Scarf ($44).



Thanks!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I am curious if anyone has tried on the neck cozy?  I cannot stand anything that is like wool. It says its made of cotton, but has anyone felt this in person?


----------



## GoGlam

Posting live from the Lulu warehouse sale!

I arrived at 7am and there were already at least 200 people in front of me. The parking lot attendants said there were 45 cars there at 545am. Did not have to check my coat and people are being civil lol

Lots and lots of goodies...


----------



## stylefly

GoGlam said:


> Posting live from the Lulu warehouse sale!
> 
> I arrived at 7am and there were already at least 200 people in front of me. The parking lot attendants said there were 45 cars there at 545am. Did not have to check my coat and people are being civil lol
> 
> Lots and lots of goodies...



I want to shop vicariously through you!!! Can you report on what's there?


----------



## terps08

GoGlam said:


> Posting live from the Lulu warehouse sale!
> 
> I arrived at 7am and there were already at least 200 people in front of me. The parking lot attendants said there were 45 cars there at 545am. Did not have to check my coat and people are being civil lol
> 
> Lots and lots of goodies...



Also shopping vicariously through you!  Hope you get some great deals!!


----------



## GoGlam

stylefly said:
			
		

> I want to shop vicariously through you!!! Can you report on what's there?






			
				terps08 said:
			
		

> Also shopping vicariously through you!  Hope you get some great deals!!



I'm somewhat new to Lulu so not sure what its all called but will look some up and report back soon! I spent about $300, the retail value was about $520


----------



## GoGlam

stylefly said:
			
		

> I want to shop vicariously through you!!! Can you report on what's there?






			
				terps08 said:
			
		

> Also shopping vicariously through you!  Hope you get some great deals!!



This is what I could remember

Groove pants
Astro pants
Studio pants
Studio crops
Groove shorts
Scubas
Wunder Unders
A few Flow Y bras
Run swiftly tech (short and long sleeves)
Spin it to win it tanks
Devotion short sleeves
Run back on track tanks
Flip with no flop tanks
Some power up tanks i think

Bra and headband selection wasn't very great
They had a bunch of zip ups and long sleeves but i didn't need any of those so I didn't look at that inventory 
Some underwear and swim suits, little socks

I got in at 754am and left at about 920.  There was still a long line waiting to get in so a steady stream of people were there!


----------



## rdgldy

I was there about the same time-little disappointing overall. Savings were same as sale prices in store.  Very crowded, limited selection. I did manage to spend $400 anyways 
I wouldn't go again.


----------



## GoGlam

rdgldy said:
			
		

> I was there about the same time-little disappointing overall. Savings were same as sale prices in store.  Very crowded, limited selection. I did manage to spend $400 anyways
> I wouldn't go again.



Savings were very similar to store, a little more. But you don't think the selection was better? After being to the store and visiting the online shop, I only bought 1 sale item over the last month. At the sale I purchased 10 items bc there was so much more available and in almost every size. I could have spent $500 bc everything I tried on was a good fit, but I edited down to $300

What did you end up getting?


----------



## lilyhaze

I remember reading on someone's blog about a previous warehouse sale. They discounted furthur during the last day. And something about color coded stickers with the price. It sounds interesting, but I have enough workout gear.

I am *dying* to get a cute raincoat from here. I have a really nice regular long jacket purchased about a year ago. It's above knee length, with a drawstring waist, the thumb hole sleeves and hooded. If that was waterproof, I would love a lot. I saw some on eBay but they were either black and/or too expensive. I hope they come up with a new one. I don't like the unfitted ones like the cape one that it's in the sale section.


----------



## GoGlam

lilyhaze said:
			
		

> I remember reading on someone's blog about a previous warehouse sale. They discounted furthur during the last day. And something about color coded stickers with the price. It sounds interesting, but I have enough workout gear.
> 
> I am dying to get a cute raincoat from here. I have a really nice regular long jacket purchased about a year ago. It's above knee length, with a drawstring waist, the thumb hole sleeves and hooded. If that was waterproof, I would love a lot. I saw some on eBay but they were either black and/or too expensive. I hope they come up with a new one. I don't like the unfitted ones like the cape one that it's in the sale section.



Yes I read that too.. Prices go down another 10 dollars per item or so. I think pickings are slim by then. I would definitely go if I lived a few minutes away


----------



## love_addict919

I went this morning. I had good luck finding tops, bottoms... Not so much.


----------



## chunkylover53

Oh, I wish I could go to the warehouse sale! Jealous!


----------



## bergafer3

When does the spring/summer collection come out?


----------



## stylefly

bergafer3 said:


> When does the spring/summer collection come out?



Spring is starting nowthey have some lovely Spring colours like a light green gingham and a few pinks and yellows ...


----------



## mishybelle

So jealous of the warehouse sale. I wish there was one in LA.

On the other hand, went to my local lulu today and got the heart opener tank on sale for $34. Style is similar to the daily tank, but runs big, so go a size down. Got my sister the power up tank in beaming blue on sale for $44... Bummed they didn't have my size, so I'll stalk wmtm for when they go on sale there. 

There was an online return of a run reflect pullover in light flare and it was definitely snug in a size 6. I usually wear 6 in defines and in strides, but anywhere from 6-8 in tanks, tops and pullovers. The 6 was very snug, but not obscene or anything... I got it, but I ordered a size 8 online. When it arrives, I'll pick between the two. It's actually really nice in person.


----------



## thefeebster

I'm surprised some people did not like the warehouse sale. 

At least in Vancouver, i found some amazing deals. I went on the last day and they knocked down the price on almost everything and had deals during the day. Plus there wasn't even a line when i went. 

The sales when i went in were 4 Mens items for $100 and 4 Womens shorts for $50. Then the woman on the mic stated the $22 rack was BOGO free. The shorts and this deal were the best bargains in the sale. The $22 rack included some striped wunder unders, the daily yoga jacket, and two rain ponchos (one was more satiny and the other was more matte raincoat material). 

So in total, i spent $98 plus tax for 8 lululemon items which is beyond crazy IMO. 

-2 speed shorts (one navy blue and one black/white)
-2 groove shorts (one maroon and one purple)
-1 yoga jacket (retail for this was $128)
-1 raincoat poncho (retail for this was $138)
-2 wildly stripped wunder unders that i use for PJs

I will definitely go back again. I wanted some Scubas but i bet they were gone by the first day. Next year, i will go on the first and last day to expand my options!


----------



## GoGlam

thefeebster said:
			
		

> I'm surprised some people did not like the warehouse sale.
> 
> At least in Vancouver, i found some amazing deals. I went on the last day and they knocked down the price on almost everything and had deals during the day. Plus there wasn't even a line when i went.
> 
> The sales when i went in were 4 Mens items for $100 and 4 Womens shorts for $50. Then the woman on the mic stated the $22 rack was BOGO free. The shorts and this deal were the best bargains in the sale. The $22 rack included some striped wunder unders, the daily yoga jacket, and two rain ponchos (one was more satiny and the other was more matte raincoat material).
> 
> So in total, i spent $98 plus tax for 8 lululemon items which is beyond crazy IMO.
> 
> -2 speed shorts (one navy blue and one black/white)
> -2 groove shorts (one maroon and one purple)
> -1 yoga jacket (retail for this was $128)
> -1 raincoat poncho (retail for this was $138)
> -2 wildly stripped wunder unders that i use for PJs
> 
> I will definitely go back again. I wanted some Scubas but i bet they were gone by the first day. Next year, i will go on the first and last day to expand my options!



Wow nice!


----------



## stylefly

thefeebster said:


> I'm surprised some people did not like the warehouse sale.
> 
> At least in Vancouver, i found some amazing deals. I went on the last day and they knocked down the price on almost everything and had deals during the day. Plus there wasn't even a line when i went.
> 
> The sales when i went in were 4 Mens items for $100 and 4 Womens shorts for $50. Then the woman on the mic stated the $22 rack was BOGO free. The shorts and this deal were the best bargains in the sale. The $22 rack included some striped wunder unders, the daily yoga jacket, and two rain ponchos (one was more satiny and the other was more matte raincoat material).
> 
> So in total, i spent $98 plus tax for 8 lululemon items which is beyond crazy IMO.
> 
> -2 speed shorts (one navy blue and one black/white)
> -2 groove shorts (one maroon and one purple)
> -1 yoga jacket (retail for this was $128)
> -1 raincoat poncho (retail for this was $138)
> -2 wildly stripped wunder unders that i use for PJs
> 
> I will definitely go back again. I wanted some Scubas but i bet they were gone by the first day. Next year, i will go on the first and last day to expand my options!



Holy Cannoli  !!! Now THAT is a haul. Congrats!

I am so looking forward to hearing what everyone else got too!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I too went to the sale.  We were parked across the street at McDonalds and went in a different way. We ended up going in the security entrance and parked right up front and avoided the long line of cars we heard about LOL! I was about 30th in line and got in and had maybe 5-8 minutes of fun shopping before it got annoying. People were OBNOXIOUS!!!!! 

I dont know the names of alot of stuff but I didnt see alot I really wanted. I was after Studio pants, Swiftlys, and Scubas. 

I went to the pants fast and grabbed my polar cream Studio pants.  Then I went over to the Scubas and my friend was already there and they only had a few SE Scubas, luckily they had 2 with fur hood which I grabbed one.  I also got a heathered Lilac. I saw a gorgeous turquoise color, a thin grey/black striped one, pink sparkle I think, the black one with all the buttons on the front I think you remove the sleeves and make a vest out of it? I didnt care for it. But that was about it. Not a great selection of colors. 

It seemed if you were a size 4 your selection was excellent.  The size 12's had poor selection, I am an 8 in tops & 6/8 in bottoms and it was ehh.  I saw one pair of Studio crops in Bordeaux and they were size 4. 

I was surprised to see the Limited Edition Seawheeze Swiftlys. I got the orange color Fere but not the yellowish color. That one was NICE! It was so much thicker than the Fere color. 

This was my haul:

Scuba Heathered Lilac: $79 (reg price $108)
Scuba SE Dip Dye Fur Trim: $79 (reg price $168)
Meditate Pullover $32 (reg price $88 which I almost bought back then)
Black Namaste Yoga Tote III for $9 (not pictured, reg price $48)







Swiftly Long sleeve Seawheeze color Fere $32 (reg price $68) 
Swiftly Short Sleeve Fere $32 (reg price $58)
Studio Pants lined Polar Cream $55 (reg price $118)






I love the stripe in the fabric






Overall other things I saw were:

Power Y's $32 
CRB's $32 (way to high for me) in a pretty Ink blot pattern and various others dotted in here and there. Hard to find.
Devotion Tee's Red and black, Cream and black, and the chevron pattern, $32 (too much $ they were $19 on Boxing Day sale)
Swiftly colors Fere, Lilac, lots of that pale pink L/S
Speedy Turtlenecks (which I LOVE) in white
St Moritz Sweater and that Fireside I think wool shirt too
Pleasing Pant in an oatmeal color
Side Angle Pant 
Those ugly Dog Walking pants, not the Dog Runners
Studio Pants Polar Cream and the Green and Black color. 
Ice Queen? maybe or Bold in Cold? Pant
Vinyasa Scarfs $9
Some pink HUMONGOUS bag that would hold 2 pillows LOL $9
Nice big Gym bag $49 (which I carried all my stuff around in, I am now regretting I didnt buy this)
Astros (more quantitys in smaller sizes) $55
Grooves $55 Again I didnt see alot in size 6
Saw alot of shorts I dont know what they went for.
Accessories were not good at all, they had a few boxes of stuff and they didnt have a great selection. Most of them I had already. 

Basically you had to get there early because within 15 minutes the whole place was trashed LOL!  People were throwing stuff all over the place.  One lady was trying on clothes right next to us right down to her sports bra and she had the worst BO on the planet. She was trying on clothes 4 sizes to small too, very weird. 

I think I would go back again, I dont know if my friend would though. She was pissed that so much of what she paid full price for was there on sale. I didnt see much of anything I paid full price for.  I am thrilled I returned my Polar Cream Studio pants for $118 because I got them for $55.

For the most part they kept your tags too.  Luckily my friend came up as I was checking out and was complaining about it (because we both keep our tags) and my checkout girl let me keep all mine.  I guess they are trying to prevent people from selling this stuff as brand new with tags on ebay.  I know I have seen the Swiftly Seawheeze tops go for $100+ on ebay.


----------



## glamour_chic

I just got back from the sale today and prices have drastically cut. 

5 shorts for $50
5 crops for $150
5 pants for $200
Bras for $9
Tops for $32
Tanks for $29
Scubas for $49
Jackets for $19

Mens items are 6 for $100. 
The mens small had some good black hoodies, that I picked up. 

I majorly scored with shorts at 10 a piece!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Yeah but what sizes??  I didnt find much in my size and I was first in on friday!

And I hear they do BOGO on Sunday too. I wish I knew you were going I would have had you snag me that gym bag if it was still there LOL!


----------



## jenskar

Someone has to explain this to me -- I tried on their pants years ago when I needed yoga pants and they are really overpriced for what you get.  Then again, I buy Rick Owens leggings so what do I know?


----------



## GoGlam

jenskar said:
			
		

> Someone has to explain this to me -- I tried on their pants years ago when I needed yoga pants and they are really overpriced for what you get.  Then again, I buy Rick Owens leggings so what do I know?



I buy mostly for aesthetics but some things I've really liked compared to similar items in other brands.  Their compression is decent too


----------



## coutureddd

haul! my mom went for me because i had to work and she came out with one bag for herself and one for me haha. i suck at the names but blue crops are run inspire crop II, printed blue is the cool racerback tank, and the neon tank is the run swiftly tech racerback


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I too went to the sale.  We were parked across the street at McDonalds and went in a different way. We ended up going in the security entrance and parked right up front and avoided the long line of cars we heard about LOL! I was about 30th in line and got in and had maybe 5-8 minutes of fun shopping before it got annoying. People were OBNOXIOUS!!!!!
> 
> I dont know the names of alot of stuff but I didnt see alot I really wanted. I was after Studio pants, Swiftlys, and Scubas.
> 
> I went to the pants fast and grabbed my polar cream Studio pants.  Then I went over to the Scubas and my friend was already there and they only had a few SE Scubas, luckily they had 2 with fur hood which I grabbed one.  I also got a heathered Lilac. I saw a gorgeous turquoise color, a thin grey/black striped one, pink sparkle I think, the black one with all the buttons on the front I think you remove the sleeves and make a vest out of it? I didnt care for it. But that was about it. Not a great selection of colors.
> 
> It seemed if you were a size 4 your selection was excellent.  The size 12's had poor selection, I am an 8 in tops & 6/8 in bottoms and it was ehh.  I saw one pair of Studio crops in Bordeaux and they were size 4.
> 
> I was surprised to see the Limited Edition Seawheeze Swiftlys. I got the orange color Fere but not the yellowish color. That one was NICE! It was so much thicker than the Fere color.
> 
> This was my haul:
> 
> Scuba Heathered Lilac: $79 (reg price $108)
> Scuba SE Dip Dye Fur Trim: $79 (reg price $168)
> Meditate Pullover $32 (reg price $88 which I almost bought back then)
> Black Namaste Yoga Tote III for $9 (not pictured, reg price $48)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftly Long sleeve Seawheeze color Fere $32 (reg price $68)
> Swiftly Short Sleeve Fere $32 (reg price $58)
> Studio Pants lined Polar Cream $55 (reg price $118)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the stripe in the fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall other things I saw were:
> 
> Power Y's $32
> CRB's $32 (way to high for me) in a pretty Ink blot pattern and various others dotted in here and there. Hard to find.
> Devotion Tee's Red and black, Cream and black, and the chevron pattern, $32 (too much $ they were $19 on Boxing Day sale)
> Swiftly colors Fere, Lilac, lots of that pale pink L/S
> Speedy Turtlenecks (which I LOVE) in white
> St Moritz Sweater and that Fireside I think wool shirt too
> Pleasing Pant in an oatmeal color
> Side Angle Pant
> Those ugly Dog Walking pants, not the Dog Runners
> Studio Pants Polar Cream and the Green and Black color.
> Ice Queen? maybe or Bold in Cold? Pant
> Vinyasa Scarfs $9
> Some pink HUMONGOUS bag that would hold 2 pillows LOL $9
> Nice big Gym bag $49 (which I carried all my stuff around in, I am now regretting I didnt buy this)
> Astros (more quantitys in smaller sizes) $55
> Grooves $55 Again I didnt see alot in size 6
> Saw alot of shorts I dont know what they went for.
> Accessories were not good at all, they had a few boxes of stuff and they didnt have a great selection. Most of them I had already.
> 
> Basically you had to get there early because within 15 minutes the whole place was trashed LOL!  People were throwing stuff all over the place.  One lady was trying on clothes right next to us right down to her sports bra and she had the worst BO on the planet. She was trying on clothes 4 sizes to small too, very weird.
> 
> I think I would go back again, I dont know if my friend would though. She was pissed that so much of what she paid full price for was there on sale. I didnt see much of anything I paid full price for.  I am thrilled I returned my Polar Cream Studio pants for $118 because I got them for $55.
> 
> For the most part they kept your tags too.  Luckily my friend came up as I was checking out and was complaining about it (because we both keep our tags) and my checkout girl let me keep all mine.  I guess they are trying to prevent people from selling this stuff as brand new with tags on ebay.  I know I have seen the Swiftly Seawheeze tops go for $100+ on ebay.




GREAT HAUL!!!  Esp the Seawheeze stuff - congrats!!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Thanks...I am regretting not getting a few things now LOL! I just felt so rushed because people were obnoxious and my friend wasnt having fun and wanted to get out of there.  Oh well, glad I got what I got I guess LOL!


----------



## love_addict919

I managed to grab a stride jacket (? Not sure if thats the name but i believe so) and some woman tried grabbing it out of my hands! Is that normal for a lulu warehouse sale?

ETA: i know thats normal for black friday but come on, this isnt black friday!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Honestly I explained it as Black Friday times 100 to my kids LOL

I did see a few In Strides floating around. I had my hands on a pretty baby pink and white stripe but it was so dirty I put it back.

Come to think of it they dont make that jacket anymore so thats probably why she was extra aggressive


----------



## maxxout

jenskar said:


> Someone has to explain this to me -- I tried on their pants years ago when I needed yoga pants and they are really *overpriced* for what you get.  Then again, I buy Rick Owens leggings so what do I know?




They make your butt look good.  And as we all know.........that's priceless.



Can't say the same for RO....although I love his stuff and have several jackets/vests and T's (talk about overpriced- $300 T's) and a couple pairs of his sweats ...but I gave away his jeans.  The leggings do look cool though.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, I am searching for the Off the Mat jacket in Polar White size 4 or 6. If anyone every sees one please let me know! TIA


----------



## GoGlam

I have to be honest, I've gone to mega sales many times and my mother has taught me to be a very focused shopper.  Never been to Black Friday but in sales like this, you have to literally ignore other people and never take anyone's sh*t.  I didn't see or hear anything bc I was in the zone lol.  I walked through the aisles quickly eyeing what I wanted and reached for it, doing this at least 3 times just in case I missed something. I almost never go to serious sales like this with friends bc I don't want to waste time or be distracted. Sounds very methodical but works every time--I depend on me, what I want/like and always get it.


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^Honestly I explained it as Black Friday times 100 to my kids LOL
> 
> I did see a few In Strides floating around. I had my hands on a pretty baby pink and white stripe but it was so dirty I put it back.
> 
> Come to think of it they dont make that jacket anymore so thats probably why she was extra aggressive



I noticed that too- soooo many things i grabbed i had to put back because they were so dirty.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

There is a Living Social deal going on for $35 for 2 pair of these yoga pants if anyone is interested...

http://www.fitwearusa.com/2-Pair-InTouch-Organic-Rollover-Yoga-Capri-_p_713.html


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> There is a Living Social deal going on for $35 for 2 pair of these yoga pants if anyone is interested...
> 
> http://www.fitwearusa.com/2-Pair-InTouch-Organic-Rollover-Yoga-Capri-_p_713.html



Thanks!  Have you tried this brand before?  I'm interested, but haven't heard/seen anything about them.


----------



## weibaobai

Love this LULU jacket!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:


> Thanks!  Have you tried this brand before?  I'm interested, but haven't heard/seen anything about them.



No I havent tried it. I just saw the deal and thought thats cheap! LOL I would maybe try to google it first to see if there are any reviews somewhere before buying. Just in case they arent that great.


----------



## cherry21

weibaobai said:


> Love this LULU jacket!!



Not a big Lulu fan but wow that looks more like something Vince or Helmut Lang than it does Lulu.


----------



## weibaobai

It's pretty surprising that it's LULU...they have some great pieces that can be worn out, (besides the gym) which I love!



cherry21 said:


> Not a big Lulu fan but wow that looks more like something Vince or Helmut Lang than it does Lulu.


----------



## jenskar

maxxout said:


> They make your butt look good.  And as we all know.........that's priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say the same for RO....although I love his stuff and have several jackets/vests and T's (talk about overpriced- $300 T's) and a couple pairs of his sweats ...but I gave away his jeans.  The leggings do look cool though.



The jeans do not work, I agree.  But the draped dresses are extremely figure kind, and the fabrics are to die for.  I will never get the U.S. fixation with wearing sweats and yoga pants -- I just would feel so incredibly underdressed going out like that ...


----------



## Swanky

Please don't post deals and reviews of other brands in this thread, it moves fast and is very long already.  Let's keep it on topic


----------



## terps08

Some new items on WMTM in the US:
Right Round Pant: $79-89
Root Chakra Pant: $69
Brisk Run Headband: $19
Brisk Run Neck Warmer: $19


Does anyone have the Root Chakra Pant?  How have they held up?  I tried them on in store and really liked them, but not enough for $92.  

I have a Brisk Run Neck Warmer and really enjoy it - it's super soft and light, but still warm enough for winter runs.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:


> Some new items on WMTM in the US:
> Right Round Pant: $79-89
> Root Chakra Pant: $69
> Brisk Run Headband: $19
> Brisk Run Neck Warmer: $19
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the Root Chakra Pant?  How have they held up?  I tried them on in store and really liked them, but not enough for $92.
> 
> I have a Brisk Run Neck Warmer and really enjoy it - it's super soft and light, but still warm enough for winter runs.



What Neck Warmer do you have?  I have the Pretty Pink and the Black and white stripe that are the really soft and thinner cotton. Well I think they are cotton.  But I find they are shorter and easier to wear. 

The newer ones like this one are longer and when I tried to cover my head like the photo it almost suffocated me because the fabric was much tighter. Plus the length just made so much fabric gathering around my neck it wasnt comfortable. 

The Root Chakra looks nice, I never tried it on. I need to go to the store to get some pants hemmed, I am going to see if they have them.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please don't post deals and reviews of other brands in this thread, it moves fast and is very long already.  Let's keep it on topic



Sorry Swanky...but arent we allowed to compare other brands to Lulu? I dont get what you mean by the latter?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Has anyone tried the "Run: Right Round Pant" ??  Reviews seem pretty good.  I wanted a pant to go outside when I run my dog around. I dont wanna risk ruining my Studios and these look like a nice alternative.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Has anyone tried the "Run: Right Round Pant" ??  Reviews seem pretty good.  I wanted a pant to go outside when I run my dog around. I dont wanna risk ruining my Studios and these look like a nice alternative.



They would be perfect imo.  I grabbed a pair a couple weeks ago and love them!  I just snatched up the other two colors on MD.  The material is great because pet hair isn't immediately attracted to it!  I thought the legs were a little looser than the waist (compared to the size) but overall I love them...super comfy and a little more durable for running etc than studios.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

What about sizing and the waistband? I saw some on the reviews said to size up, wished they had sized down, and the band was to tight LOL! 

Sometimes their reviews are useless because everyones body type is different. And too after seeing women at the yogabowl trying stuff on that was 4 sizes to small for their frames, I take the reviews with a grain of salt LOL! 

Do you find they are TTS? I wear a 6 in the Studio pant.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> What about sizing and the waistband? I saw some on the reviews said to size up, wished they had sized down, and the band was to tight LOL!
> 
> Sometimes their reviews are useless because everyones body type is different. And too after seeing women at the yogabowl trying stuff on that was 4 sizes to small for their frames, I take the reviews with a grain of salt LOL!
> 
> Do you find they are TTS? I wear a 6 in the Studio pant.



I typically size down from my normal 6s and wear a 4 in DSCs or DSPs.  I went with my tts in these and find the waist to be a little snug, but I wear them around the house or as quick errand pants so it's not a big deal to me.  I definitely wouldn't size down in them.  If you are borderline in two sizes I'd go with the larger.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> I typically size down from my normal 6s and wear a 4 in DSCs or DSPs.  I went with my tts in these and find the waist to be a little snug, but I wear them around the house or as quick errand pants so it's not a big deal to me.  I definitely wouldn't size down in them.  If you are borderline in two sizes I'd go with the larger.



I did size down in the Studio pants. I normally wear an 8 in Astros because I dont want the fabric all stretched out and weird LOL and then I went to a 6 in the Studios. 

So what do you think I would be better with? The 8? I def dont want a real tight elastic waistband. I would rather wear a baggier pant then. 

How is the lining too? Someone said different than the Studio pants. Softer? What do you think?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I did size down in the Studio pants. I normally wear an 8 in Astros because I dont want the fabric all stretched out and weird LOL and then I went to a 6 in the Studios.
> 
> So what do you think I would be better with? The 8? I def dont want a real tight elastic waistband. I would rather wear a baggier pant then.
> 
> How is the lining too? Someone said different than the Studio pants. Softer? What do you think?



I would probably go with an 8.  I actually didn't notice any difference between the lining--I'll have to check later tonight.  But they were SO comfy!  I really like loose, baggy pants like that though so they were perfect for me.  And like I said before, if you have pets they are so nice since they don't attract hair as much as most lulu items.


----------



## love_addict919

emcosmo1639 said:


> I would probably go with an 8.  I actually didn't notice any difference between the lining--I'll have to check later tonight.  But they were SO comfy!  I really like loose, baggy pants like that though so they were perfect for me.  And like I said before, if you have pets they are so nice since they don't attract hair as much as most lulu items.



My fav teacher at my studio wears these pants every day. I was thinking about getting a pair. Do you suggest no liner or liner? Also, i love the bleached coral crops but the reviews said they were completely see thru


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Ok thanks so much for your help. I am going to try a pair. Now I just have to decide on color LOL!   I do have a dog so it's nice the hair will not stick.

Oh one more thing, do these have that static cling problem the Dog Runners had? I tried them on and it was bad. Nothing like my lined Studios. 

Are these more like lined Studios? Or do they have static cling issues? Thanks again for all ur help!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

For the ladies that went to the yogabowl, did any of you get that huge pink bag they were selling for $9? My friend got it and wants to know the name of it. The cashier took her tags and she thinks there are different ways to use the bag so she wanted to google. TIA!


----------



## emcosmo1639

love_addict919 said:


> My fav teacher at my studio wears these pants every day. I was thinking about getting a pair. Do you suggest no liner or liner? Also, i love the bleached coral crops but the reviews said they were completely see thru



I LOVE studios!  Aside from strides, they are my fav item!  I prefer the non lined, but both are great!  I actually got the bleached coral crops but havent tried them on yet--I just assumed they were fine.  They are cute though so fingers crossed they aren't sheer!



Luv2BuyBags said:


> Ok thanks so much for your help. I am going to try a pair. Now I just have to decide on color LOL!   I do have a dog so it's nice the hair will not stick.
> 
> Oh one more thing, do these have that static cling problem the Dog Runners had? I tried them on and it was bad. Nothing like my lined Studios.
> 
> Are these more like lined Studios? Or do they have static cling issues? Thanks again for all ur help!



I didn't notice any cling issues.  These remind me of a cross between studios and the tencel pants lulu makes once in a while (like elevates, drishti etc).  I love the loose legs but the liner makes them a little comfier. 



Luv2BuyBags said:


> For the ladies that went to the yogabowl, did any of you get that huge pink bag they were selling for $9? My friend got it and wants to know the name of it. The cashier took her tags and she thinks there are different ways to use the bag so she wanted to google. TIA!



The Post Savasana Bag?  http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/2012/11/more-of-latest_30.html


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> I didn't notice any cling issues.  These remind me of a cross between studios and the tencel pants lulu makes once in a while (like elevates, drishti etc).  I love the loose legs but the liner makes them a little comfier.
> 
> The Post Savasana Bag?  http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/2012/11/more-of-latest_30.html



Oh good, because those Dog Runners were real clingy! 

Its not that bag, it is probably 20 of those put together LOL! It was HUGE! You could fit like 2 pillows in it side by side!   They were real handy at the time though carrying around all the stuff you wanted to buy.


----------



## love_addict919

emcosmo1639 said:


> I LOVE studios!  Aside from strides, they are my fav item!  I prefer the non lined, but both are great!  I actually got the bleached coral crops but havent tried them on yet--I just assumed they were fine.  They are cute though so fingers crossed they aren't sheer!



Thank you! If you dont mind, can you let me know if the bleached coral is sheer? Im thinking those would be a great first pair


----------



## soshesaid

My friend recently gave me this bag (very nice thought of her ) but it seems kind of huge to me, and somewhat difficult to carry, though I do like all of the pockets to organize everything, and the extra pocket to separate dirty gym clothes ... so just wondering what your opinions are / experiences have been.


----------



## emcosmo1639

love_addict919 said:


> Thank you! If you dont mind, can you let me know if the bleached coral is sheer? Im thinking those would be a great first pair



I tried them on and yes, they are really see through!  I'm debating about still keeping them since they are a great color and could work on the beach, around the house etc, but doubtful I would wear them in public much.


----------



## oogiewoogie

I ended up selling mine and getting the effortless tote.  The bag was heavy and awkward for me to carry, I didn't really like the drawstring closure either.  I prefer the traditional east west bag with a zipper on top.  Either way it's a beautiful bag, I know some that love it, just wasn't for me.


----------



## love_addict919

emcosmo1639 said:


> I tried them on and yes, they are really see through!  I'm debating about still keeping them since they are a great color and could work on the beach, around the house etc, but doubtful I would wear them in public much.



Thanks so much  I think i might get them in inkwell or black- i want to be able to wear them wherever


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> I tried them on and yes, they are really see through!  I'm debating about still keeping them since they are a great color and could work on the beach, around the house etc, but doubtful I would wear them in public much.



I am surprised they are see thru. I thought about getting a pair too cause all the colors I got last year are dark but not going to if they are see thru.  

The Dune I bought last year have a liner and I never grab them because I feel they would be to warm to wear in the summer. 

What a shame cause Coral is such a beachy color. Are you going to return? I wonder if they are going to do a Frond crop? I bet they will offer this new blue they have.


----------



## beaumonde

Same here. I wound up getting a livewell360 crossbody bag.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I am surprised they are see thru. I thought about getting a pair too cause all the colors I got last year are dark but not going to if they are see thru.
> 
> The Dune I bought last year have a liner and I never grab them because I feel they would be to warm to wear in the summer.
> 
> What a shame cause Coral is such a beachy color. Are you going to return? I wonder if they are going to do a Frond crop? I bet they will offer this new blue they have.



Oh I would LOVE a frond crop!!  I would live in those!  They would be great with St. Patty's coming up too!  The coral ones are awful--so see through!  I think I am going to return them.  I was going to keep them for the beach, but what is the point of having another pair of DSCs that I hardly wear?  I'm bummed though, they could have at least gone a little thicker or done a liner.  Just another item lulu is cutting costs on and screwing up.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I had my order with the new stills come in today--I'm kind of bummed.  Stills are one of my favorite lulu items and I've worn my old ones to death, but these new ones are just ok.  I always got the talls in the old ones, but this batch it didn't seem like they were making talls.  The inseem was listed at 35 1/2", but there is no way they are that long--I'm thinking more like 33".  They also are much larger than before.  I always sized down to a 4, but this year I'm swimming in the 4's.  Why oh why do they keep messing up good items?!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

My friend tried them on and said they were huge. I came into the Lulu game just last year so I can't appreciate what all I missed. But that sure seems like their business model anymore...ruin the most popular items!! Scuba, Define, gussets, fabrics, etc.   What a shame. 

Have any of you tried the brand Ellie? It is supposedly made by former Lulu employees I think the article said, and made using their same fabrics and same sewing machines for a fraction of the cost. So in a sense it's Lulu products just rebadged.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> My friend tried them on and said they were huge. I came into the Lulu game just last year so I can't appreciate what all I missed. But that sure seems like their business model anymore...ruin the most popular items!! Scuba, Define, gussets, fabrics, etc.   What a shame.
> 
> Have any of you tried the brand Ellie? It is supposedly made by former Lulu employees I think the article said, and made using their same fabrics and same sewing machines for a fraction of the cost. So in a sense it's Lulu products just rebadged.



I'll have to look into Ellie.  I've also been thinking about trying the brand at Nords--they have some cute stuff.


----------



## Swanky

Here's a great thread for Lulu alternatives 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/workout-clothing-brands-lululemon-alternatives-799176.html


----------



## missyb

I have been a lulu lover for a lobg time but when I was in the store yesterday I saw a sweat shirt for $148 which I just cant justify.  Their quality has gone down and prices just keep going up.


----------



## gymangel812

Luv2BuyBags said:


> My friend tried them on and said they were huge. I came into the Lulu game just last year so I can't appreciate what all I missed. But that sure seems like their business model anymore...ruin the most popular items!! Scuba, Define, gussets, fabrics, etc.   What a shame.
> 
> Have any of you tried the brand Ellie? It is supposedly made by former Lulu employees I think the article said, and made using their same fabrics and same sewing machines for a fraction of the cost. So in a sense it's Lulu products just rebadged.



i tried on the new lined hood scuba and it's an improvement from the "new" version. feels like the old one. which is good because i wanted another scuba... just need a good color to come out....hopefully frond green


----------



## kmh1190

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Have any of you tried the brand Ellie? It is supposedly made by former Lulu employees I think the article said, and made using their same fabrics and same sewing machines for a fraction of the cost. So in a sense it's Lulu products just rebadged.



I've heard of Ellie, but their website really sucks.  The site makes you go through a quiz that half the time crashes to determine your recommendations.  Just show me your stuff, and I'll find what I want.  If they want to make it, they need to improve their website.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

missyb said:


> I have been a lulu lover for a lobg time but when I was in the store yesterday I saw a sweat shirt for $148 which I just cant justify.  Their quality has gone down and prices just keep going up.




Yes but honestly that is the way of our world anymore!! Look at any brand and their quality has gone down and prices have gone up.  I went to get sugar the other day and here its a 4lb bag!! It stinks! But Lulu has just taken it to a new level in terms of bad quality sadly.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

gymangel812 said:


> i tried on the new lined hood scuba and it's an improvement from the "new" version. feels like the old one. which is good because i wanted another scuba... just need a good color to come out....hopefully frond green




Oh thats good because I felt the Scuba imposter, aka Stretch, was way to short for me. I did fall in love with the Rasp Glo color, but I love the older ones. 

Frond would be real nice because I am still pining after the Portapotie I missed out on LOL!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

kmh1190 said:


> I've heard of Ellie, but their website really sucks.  The site makes you go through a quiz that half the time crashes to determine your recommendations.  Just show me your stuff, and I'll find what I want.  If they want to make it, they need to improve their website.



Well they came from the PVBody "monthly box" subscription site, so thats why you have to answer the questions. I might give it a try. Because if its exactly like our Lulu then it might be worth a try for a couple pieces.


----------



## GoGlam

I'm new to Lulu so I'm not sure how their quality used to be. When you guys say the quality is so bad now, what are you referring to?  I don't have any issues with seams, very minor pilling if any at all (more so with other also pricey brands), some color leaking when washing (bright colors even in European high end clothing do this) but that's it.  Would love to hear more insight into poor quality


----------



## emcosmo1639

GoGlam said:


> I'm new to Lulu so I'm not sure how their quality used to be. When you guys say the quality is so bad now, what are you referring to?  I don't have any issues with seams, very minor pilling if any at all (more so with other also pricey brands), some color leaking when washing (bright colors even in European high end clothing do this) but that's it.  Would love to hear more insight into poor quality



Bleeding issues, sheerness/see through bottoms, unraveling at seems, rolling of waistbands, changes in design (thinner material, no liners, stiffer material etc).  Those are just a few off the top of my head.  They've also discontinued many of the core favorites and tried to replace them with similar designs that have different fits (shorter, looser etc).  My biggest complaints were the bleeding (you pretty much had to stay away from any bright color for months), discontinuing/changing items (still mourning my strides) and the sheerness issues (come on, I don't want people seeing my underwear when I workout).


----------



## Becca4277

I have not read over this entire thread, so I apologize if this has already been brought up.  I love Athleta clothes.  It is pricey but the quality is fantastic.  I love love love their running skirts.  They have an inner short that does not ride up.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

GoGlam said:


> I'm new to Lulu so I'm not sure how their quality used to be. When you guys say the quality is so bad now, what are you referring to?  I don't have any issues with seams, very minor pilling if any at all (more so with other also pricey brands), some color leaking when washing (bright colors even in European high end clothing do this) but that's it.  Would love to hear more insight into poor quality




I just had to return a Bundle Up jacket because one sleeve was made smaller than the other. When I put on a shirt that was thicker than a Swiftly, I noticed it. My right arm got real tight. 

My Swiftlys pull so bad that I wont let my husband hug me if I am wearing one LOL! And I wont play with my dog either, have to grab a hoodie and cover up. Its silly! 

They recently decided to shorten the Scuba hoodie, and take away the ribbed side panels, and they thought we wouldnt know it.  Once we all went beserk they quickly renamed the hoodie "Scuba Stretch" and claimed it had been a design in the works for 10 months. Well if that were the case why did they have to remove it from the site and create new tickets calling it its new name? LOL! 

I also think their manufacturing is a little whack at times too. I have a bunch of long sleeve Swiftlys, all size 8, and when you look at them they are all different sizes LOL! 

Also I dont like when we complain about how see thru a fabric is, they call it the light version. As if they created it to be see thru?  

Those are just some of the things that have bugged me in terms of quality.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Becca4277 said:


> I have not read over this entire thread, so I apologize if this has already been brought up.  I love Athleta clothes.  It is pricey but the quality is fantastic.  I love love love their running skirts.  They have an inner short that does not ride up.




We arent allowed to talk about other brands...which I find so hard to do!


----------



## GoGlam

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Bleeding issues, sheerness/see through bottoms, unraveling at seems, rolling of waistbands, changes in design (thinner material, no liners, stiffer material etc).  Those are just a few off the top of my head.  They've also discontinued many of the core favorites and tried to replace them with similar designs that have different fits (shorter, looser etc).  My biggest complaints were the bleeding (you pretty much had to stay away from any bright color for months), discontinuing/changing items (still mourning my strides) and the sheerness issues (come on, I don't want people seeing my underwear when I workout).






			
				Luv2BuyBags said:
			
		

> I just had to return a Bundle Up jacket because one sleeve was made smaller than the other. When I put on a shirt that was thicker than a Swiftly, I noticed it. My right arm got real tight.
> 
> My Swiftlys pull so bad that I wont let my husband hug me if I am wearing one LOL! And I wont play with my dog either, have to grab a hoodie and cover up. Its silly!
> 
> They recently decided to shorten the Scuba hoodie, and take away the ribbed side panels, and they thought we wouldnt know it.  Once we all went beserk they quickly renamed the hoodie "Scuba Stretch" and claimed it had been a design in the works for 10 months. Well if that were the case why did they have to remove it from the site and create new tickets calling it its new name? LOL!
> 
> I also think their manufacturing is a little whack at times too. I have a bunch of long sleeve Swiftlys, all size 8, and when you look at them they are all different sizes LOL!
> 
> Also I dont like when we complain about how see thru a fabric is, they call it the light version. As if they created it to be see thru?
> 
> Those are just some of the things that have bugged me in terms of quality.



Oh interesting! I haven't had any of those issues other than a dark purple and hot pink bleeding when washing! I haven't bought a hoodie/zip-up from Lulu bc I have so many already so the bulk of what I have are tops, bras and pants. I love the stuff! Tried checking out Ellie and Athleta.. I find the designs of Lulu to be more appealing


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I just had to return a Bundle Up jacket because one sleeve was made smaller than the other. When I put on a shirt that was thicker than a Swiftly, I noticed it. My right arm got real tight.
> 
> My Swiftlys pull so bad that I wont let my husband hug me if I am wearing one LOL! And I wont play with my dog either, have to grab a hoodie and cover up. Its silly!
> 
> They recently decided to shorten the Scuba hoodie, and take away the ribbed side panels, and they thought we wouldnt know it.  Once we all went beserk they quickly renamed the hoodie "Scuba Stretch" and claimed it had been a design in the works for 10 months. Well if that were the case why did they have to remove it from the site and create new tickets calling it its new name? LOL!
> 
> I also think their manufacturing is a little whack at times too. I have a bunch of long sleeve Swiftlys, all size 8, and when you look at them they are all different sizes LOL!
> 
> Also I dont like when we complain about how see thru a fabric is, they call it the light version. As if they created it to be see thru?
> 
> Those are just some of the things that have bugged me in terms of quality.



Swiftlys snag SO easily!  I love them but have stopped buying them--it's just not worth having a workout item that is so delicate.



GoGlam said:


> Oh interesting! I haven't had any of those issues other than a dark purple and hot pink bleeding when washing! I haven't bought a hoodie/zip-up from Lulu bc I have so many already so the bulk of what I have are tops, bras and pants. I love the stuff! Tried checking out Ellie and Athleta.. I find the designs of Lulu to be more appealing



In all fairness, I own a LOT of lululemon and frequently purchase new items so my chances of running into quality issues is probably higher than the infrequent lulu buyer.  I just had to return a yogi ls (a discontinued item) a couple weeks ago for bleeding issues and I'm about to return the coral DSCs because they are completely see through!  I try to stay away from items that are known issues (bleeders, pillers, see through items etc) but every once in a while I end up with a dud.

Despite all of my complaints, I do have a lot of items I love and that have held up well.  However, my spending on lululemon has significantly decreased due to issues and boring items.


----------



## GoGlam

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Swiftlys snag SO easily!  I love them but have stopped buying them--it's just not worth having a workout item that is so delicate.
> 
> In all fairness, I own a LOT of lululemon and frequently purchase new items so my chances of running into quality issues is probably higher than the infrequent lulu buyer.  I just had to return a yogi ls (a discontinued item) a couple weeks ago for bleeding issues and I'm about to return the coral DSCs because they are completely see through!  I try to stay away from items that are known issues (bleeders, pillers, see through items etc) but every once in a while I end up with a dud.
> 
> Despite all of my complaints, I do have a lot of items I love and that have held up well.  However, my spending on lululemon has significantly decreased due to issues and boring items.



Yes I have about 40 items and only had 2 problems.. Not exactly six sigma but I imagine if you have more items you're likely to have inconsistent items


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

My friend was at the store just now and they had a coral SC return and she tried it on for me. Wholly cow u could see everything. 

Now maybe if I had Heidi Klums body I wouldnt care much LOL, needless to say I won't be buying this color. Weird that they wouldn't check them and add a liner. 

Plus I bet they will end up on sale.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I am loving the Street to Studio jacket. It looks a little short, I hope its not in person.  There are a few things that are tempting me


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Were the Run Inspire Crops changed to Run Inspire Crop II?? If so, what's the difference??


----------



## emcosmo1639

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Were the Run Inspire Crops changed to Run Inspire Crop II?? If so, what's the difference??



They've been the IIs for a while.  I do think someone said they have changed them though (maybe the gusset, waistband or something), but whatever it is I haven't noticed it.  They are one of my fav lulu items--great for sweaty workouts!!


----------



## love_addict919

Im so mad right now! I just got around to opening up an order i received a couple of weeks ago and when i tried on the pink schell astro crops, i realized their sheer! WTH! Theyre not even a light colored fabric, their black leggings! I cant even get myself to return them bc i could never return something such a pretty pink color (yes, im quite obsessed with pink) ugh, oh well. Its just annoying bc even my $4 F21 leggings arnt even sheer.


----------



## emcosmo1639

love_addict919 said:


> Im so mad right now! I just got around to opening up an order i received a couple of weeks ago and when i tried on the pink schell astro crops, i realized their sheer! WTH! Theyre not even a light colored fabric, their black leggings! I cant even get myself to return them bc i could never return something such a pretty pink color (yes, im quite obsessed with pink) ugh, oh well. Its just annoying bc even my $4 F21 leggings arnt even sheer.



That's how I feel about my coral DSCs...they are so gorgeous but you see everything!!  I want to keep them but it's ridiculous to...damn lulu!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:
			
		

> Im so mad right now! I just got around to opening up an order i received a couple of weeks ago and when i tried on the pink schell astro crops, i realized their sheer! WTH! Theyre not even a light colored fabric, their black leggings! I cant even get myself to return them bc i could never return something such a pretty pink color (yes, im quite obsessed with pink) ugh, oh well. Its just annoying bc even my $4 F21 leggings arnt even sheer.



OMG that stinks but what I want to know is how a Lulu package sits around for weeks without you opening it LOL  I have the stuff ON before FedEx is out of my driveway :lolots:


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> That's how I feel about my coral DSCs...they are so gorgeous but you see everything!!  I want to keep them but it's ridiculous to...damn lulu!



Yes and who wants to wear Spanx under workout/comfy clothes! LOL


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG that stinks but what I want to know is how a Lulu package sits around for weeks without you opening it LOL  I have the stuff ON before FedEx is out of my driveway :lolots:



 No kidding!


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG that stinks but what I want to know is how a Lulu package sits around for weeks without you opening it LOL  I have the stuff ON before FedEx is out of my driveway :lolots:



Hahaha! That is usually me with anything i buy online. But between my job, internship, senior thesis and my regualr course work, lulu was forgotten. Still so angry about these crops. Fortunatley, its only when i do poses like down dog, but still werent they meant to do yoga in?!


----------



## love_addict919

emcosmo1639 said:


> That's how I feel about my coral DSCs...they are so gorgeous but you see everything!!  I want to keep them but it's ridiculous to...damn lulu!



DEF keep them. I went into the store earlier today and saw them, oh my gosh gorgeous! I had to steer away quick bc i dont want 2 pairs pf sheer crops! But I thought the sizing was an issue (im good with sizing to- no stuffed sausage look for me ala kim k) so i tried on the next size up and they were big so the size i bought isnt being stretched too much, their just sheer black leggings. I dont even know how thats possible but i guess im finally understanding the decreases in quality. Boo lulu!


----------



## dessertpouch

Black herringbone bang buster showing as available online! I thought this was released a few months ago...


----------



## terps08

Lots of new items on WMTM US:

What the Fluff Jacket - $179
Forme Jacket - $79
Daily Yoga Jacket - $89 (new color: classic stripe mint moment)
New colors of the Devotion Short Sleeve - $29
Contentment Triangle Tank - $34
Free to Be Tank - $39
Heart Opener Tank - $34
No Limits Tank - $39 (!)
Run: Back on Track Tank - $39
Work it Out Tank - $39
Daily Om Duffel - $89
Method Bag - $89
Brisk Run Headband - $19
Eternal Legwarmers - $19
Brisk Run Gloves - $24

Has anyone tried the Run: Back on Track Tank?  I don't know if I need another flowy top (I already have a couple NLTs), but it's different.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG that stinks but what I want to know is how a Lulu package sits around for weeks without you opening it LOL  I have the stuff ON before FedEx is out of my driveway :lolots:





terps08 said:


> Lots of new items on WMTM US:
> 
> What the Fluff Jacket - $179
> Forme Jacket - $79
> Daily Yoga Jacket - $89 (new color: classic stripe mint moment)
> New colors of the Devotion Short Sleeve - $29
> Contentment Triangle Tank - $34
> Free to Be Tank - $39
> Heart Opener Tank - $34
> No Limits Tank - $39 (!)
> Run: Back on Track Tank - $39
> Work it Out Tank - $39
> Daily Om Duffel - $89
> Method Bag - $89
> Brisk Run Headband - $19
> Eternal Legwarmers - $19
> Brisk Run Gloves - $24
> 
> Has anyone tried the Run: Back on Track Tank?  I don't know if I need another flowy top (I already have a couple NLTs), but it's different.



I was debating about getting the heart opener tank but some of the reviews scared me off.  I like how it looks simple and casual, but I'm wondering if it's that same flimsy fabric as the devotion ls/ss?  Anyone here tried it in person?  The only thing on that list I'd recommend would be the gloves--the colors on MD are kinda meh, but I wear mine all the time when I bike in the winter and they are great.  Oh, and I wonder if they will ever sell that ugly blue daily yoga jacket...that sucker has been on MD forever!


----------



## GoGlam

terps08 said:
			
		

> Lots of new items on WMTM US:
> 
> What the Fluff Jacket - $179
> Forme Jacket - $79
> Daily Yoga Jacket - $89 (new color: classic stripe mint moment)
> New colors of the Devotion Short Sleeve - $29
> Contentment Triangle Tank - $34
> Free to Be Tank - $39
> Heart Opener Tank - $34
> No Limits Tank - $39 (!)
> Run: Back on Track Tank - $39
> Work it Out Tank - $39
> Daily Om Duffel - $89
> Method Bag - $89
> Brisk Run Headband - $19
> Eternal Legwarmers - $19
> Brisk Run Gloves - $24
> 
> Has anyone tried the Run: Back on Track Tank?  I don't know if I need another flowy top (I already have a couple NLTs), but it's different.



Thanks for posting! I got another Devotion Tee.. Feels so nice and soft while I'm spinning!


----------



## emcosmo1639

GoGlam said:


> Thanks for posting! I got another Devotion Tee.. Feels so nice and soft while I'm spinning!



When I tried it on it felt so thin and delicate--I was worried it'd snag or get holes easily.  I also worried it'd get staticky and cling a lot.  Do you like it though?  Some of the colors are really nice and I've been tempted...


----------



## GoGlam

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> When I tried it on it felt so thin and delicate--I was worried it'd snag or get holes easily.  I also worried it'd get staticky and cling a lot.  Do you like it though?  Some of the colors are really nice and I've been tempted...



I can't say I've worn them too many times, probably three total.  But they're so soft, I feel like all I'm wearing is my sports bra during spin but know I'm covered. Haven't had any issues with snags or holes. I wash it by itself or with like lulu colors on the delicate cycle for the most part!    The one I bought today is the pink  can't wait to get it--sooo springy!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> When I tried it on it felt so thin and delicate--I was worried it'd snag or get holes easily.  I also worried it'd get staticky and cling a lot.  Do you like it though?  Some of the colors are really nice and I've been tempted...



I just ordered the pink shell. Its so pretty but i am sure it will be see thru. I do size down on this top because the mid section is so roomy.  But I am considering a striped one too. 

Do you think the Polar Haze will look good with Inkwell Studios?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:


> Lots of new items on WMTM US:
> 
> What the Fluff Jacket - $179
> Forme Jacket - $79
> Daily Yoga Jacket - $89 (new color: classic stripe mint moment)
> New colors of the Devotion Short Sleeve - $29
> Contentment Triangle Tank - $34
> Free to Be Tank - $39
> Heart Opener Tank - $34
> No Limits Tank - $39 (!)
> Run: Back on Track Tank - $39
> Work it Out Tank - $39
> Daily Om Duffel - $89
> Method Bag - $89
> Brisk Run Headband - $19
> Eternal Legwarmers - $19
> Brisk Run Gloves - $24
> 
> Has anyone tried the Run: Back on Track Tank?  I don't know if I need another flowy top (I already have a couple NLTs), but it's different.



Thanks soooo much for posting this. I did check the day before and their was nothing new. I did get a Devotion but might snag another. Thanks again for the reminder, cause we have to get this stuff fast before alot of it sells out LOL


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Thanks soooo much for posting this. I did check the day before and their was nothing new. I did get a Devotion but might snag another. Thanks again for the reminder, cause we have to get this stuff fast before alot of it sells out LOL





GoGlam said:


> Thanks for posting! I got another Devotion Tee.. Feels so nice and soft while I'm spinning!



You are so welcome!  I'm glad I have other people to share with!!


----------



## love_addict919

Did another order, whoever told me i was doomed when I discovered lululemon was right. I decided to try the root chakra pants and a few other things. Anyone own these pants?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:
			
		

> Did another order, whoever told me i was doomed when I discovered lululemon was right. I decided to try the root chakra pants and a few other things. Anyone own these pants?



My friend does and she loves them. I am going to  my store Tomm and I hope they have them.


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> My friend does and she loves them. I am going to  my store Tomm and I hope they have them.



I hope youre able to grab a pair. They look really cute, excited for them to arrive.


----------



## mishybelle

emcosmo1639 said:


> I was debating about getting the heart opener tank but some of the reviews scared me off.  I like how it looks simple and casual, but I'm wondering if it's that same flimsy fabric as the devotion ls/ss?  Anyone here tried it in person?  The only thing on that list I'd recommend would be the gloves--the colors on MD are kinda meh, but I wear mine all the time when I bike in the winter and they are great.  Oh, and I wonder if they will ever sell that ugly blue daily yoga jacket...that sucker has been on MD forever!



I got the heart opener tank on sale in store. It's a litter thicker than the devotion tees. Also, it runs kind of big, so go a size down from your daily tank or CRB size.

Someone at the studio wore that ugly blue daily yoga jacket... still ugly in person 

BTW, anyone know how the Work it out tank fits? Is it similar to other luxtreme tops (chaturanga, optimal, etc) where it's way snug in the torso and sizing up means loss of bust support? I would love to have a tank that supports like the All Sport Bra, but fits like the scoop neck tank and this kinda sorta looks like that.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> My friend does and she loves them. I am going to  my store Tomm and I hope they have them.



Did you end up getting any of the Run Right Round Pants?  The MD pairs I ordered came in and I've been wearing them non stop.  I'm not sure why I didn't rave about them more when you were asking--they are so comfy!  And once again...no pet hair!!  The pet hair issue is such a pain and has kept me from getting many grooves or astros (crops or pants) but these are great--hair doesn't stick at all!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Did you end up getting any of the Run Right Round Pants?  The MD pairs I ordered came in and I've been wearing them non stop.  I'm not sure why I didn't rave about them more when you were asking--they are so comfy!  And once again...no pet hair!!  The pet hair issue is such a pain and has kept me from getting many grooves or astros (crops or pants) but these are great--hair doesn't stick at all!



I didn't order them because I was so confused what size to get. I called my store and they have both sizes in green and black. I am going tomm morning so I hope they still have them because now the black is sold out. I am so hesitant to get black because I have the black Studios. I am hoping the green is nice in person.  I just want them for running outside with my dog LoL 

I have a whole laundry list of stuff to try on Tomm eek!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Did you end up getting any of the Run Right Round Pants?  The MD pairs I ordered came in and I've been wearing them non stop.  I'm not sure why I didn't rave about them more when you were asking--they are so comfy!  And once again...no pet hair!!  The pet hair issue is such a pain and has kept me from getting many grooves or astros (crops or pants) but these are great--hair doesn't stick at all!



Oh do you have the green? I was worried about the black sides, like is it to much?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh do you have the green? I was worried about the black sides, like is it to much?



I have all three colors.  I bought the green full price and the other two on MD.  I love them!  I'd say tts.  I tend to love the looser pants (studios, stills, elevates etc) so these are perfect.  As I've already said (a lot), the fabric is perfect if you have pets and the length is good too (I'm really tall and they don't look like flood pants on me).  I wore them as pjs last night and they were comfy.  I see myself wearing them around the house, for quick errands when I'm lazy, workout cover ups when it's cold, or to wear in the snow/cold (not that we get much out here) since the material feels like it'd be good with water.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Broke down and got two more Flow Y bras and a burning yellow CRB.

I really want to get rid of all my UA bras.  They're so unflattering.


----------



## GoGlam

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> Broke down and got two more Flow Y bras and a burning yellow CRB.
> 
> I really want to get rid of all my UA bras.  They're so unflattering.



I love the Flow Y bras! The Free To Be too! I got them all in bright colors or patterns so even when wearing a black top I have a little peek of a pop of color!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> I have all three colors.  I bought the green full price and the other two on MD.  I love them!  I'd say tts.  I tend to love the looser pants (studios, stills, elevates etc) so these are perfect.  As I've already said (a lot), the fabric is perfect if you have pets and the length is good too (I'm really tall and they don't look like flood pants on me).  I wore them as pjs last night and they were comfy.  I see myself wearing them around the house, for quick errands when I'm lazy, workout cover ups when it's cold, or to wear in the snow/cold (not that we get much out here) since the material feels like it'd be good with water.



I am at the store now and I can't decide which to get LOL I love the silver actually but the clingy pocket is annoying and I don't have too much to go with the green. I have a black Studio too, ugh too many decisions LOL

The Studio jacket is TDF tho


----------



## emcosmo1639

GoGlam said:


> I love the Flow Y bras! The Free To Be too! I got them all in bright colors or patterns so even when wearing a black top I have a little peek of a pop of color!



For some reason I never liked the flow y bra, maybe I should try it again as it's been a while.  As for the free to be, I LOVE my wild lime one I have (so much so that I have two in the exact same color).  I wear it to death but have never liked the newer ones.  Everyone tells me I'm crazy, but I swear it fits differently.  IMO it rides up more in the back, even when I've tried multiple colors and sizes.  I'm probably crazy though.

My all time favorite bra is the cross my heart!  I know it's higher support but I feel like it is great for not flattening out my little ones.  I love how it looks like I still have boobs when I wear it unlike many others that make me look like boy.


----------



## GoGlam

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> For some reason I never liked the flow y bra, maybe I should try it again as it's been a while.  As for the free to be, I LOVE my wild lime one I have (so much so that I have two in the exact same color).  I wear it to death but have never liked the newer ones.  Everyone tells me I'm crazy, but I swear it fits differently.  IMO it rides up more in the back, even when I've tried multiple colors and sizes.  I'm probably crazy though.
> 
> My all time favorite bra is the cross my heart!  I know it's higher support but I feel like it is great for not flattening out my little ones.  I love how it looks like I still have boobs when I wear it unlike many others that make me look like boy.



It may be that you just have different preferences which is not a bad thing  I have a small bust so none of my sports bras from Lulu ride up! It's funny how when I was younger I thought I wanted larger boobs.. Now I love them and don't think I would be able to fit in clothes my regular size if I had a larger bust


----------



## BittyMonkey

Anyone try the Energy bra?  What does it fit like?


----------



## stylefly

BittyMonkey said:


> Anyone try the Energy bra?  What does it fit like?



That is my absolute FAVOURITE bra ever. I just bought three more! The straps look so good under any top, especially CRBs, but there is a ton of support. I wore it on a 23km run today with no problem and I am a C cup. Love love love!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

BittyMonkey said:


> Anyone try the Energy bra?  What does it fit like?



didn't expect to love it, but got one yesterday, wore it this morning,  and really loved it. I got it in my regular bra size yet it's less constricting than say the all-sport bra or other similarly cut models. also the straps, w/o being looser, are more comfortable. like a softer, less digging-in fabric. 

it's pretty wide coverage area-wise, like the spinnerette bra or cardio kick bra that go far below my actual boobs. 

the only thing that isn't perfect is that I have weird fabric bunches front and center at the rib line, but I don't care much.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BittyMonkey said:
			
		

> Anyone try the Energy bra?  What does it fit like?



I agree with stylefly I just bought the white Energy   and its perfect!! It fits just like the All Sport. I haven't used it yet but it gives good moderate support. Not as good as a TataTamer but still decent support. I wouldn't use it for running though.

I got it for under CRBs because I don't want straps showing. I got white and love it. I might pick up the yellow too. 

I wouldn't hesitate because I see the white is gone in 2 sizes already and it hasn't been out long.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I got it for under CRBs because I don't want straps showing. I got white and love it. I might pick up the yellow too.
> 
> .



funny, I got it for the exact opposite reason, cause I specifically like how the straps will show when worn with a crb. I like the fun-colored straps sticking out.   it's the only fun bra that a crb doesn't completely cover. 

I also wore it today (it's that bright peachy orange) under a white ls swiftly. first time ever I wore a bra and swiftly w/o a crb layer. the white swiftly is just sheer enough to show the bra but I am not bold enough to only wear a bra, so I really liked the look.


----------



## emcosmo1639

The energy bra is the best!  I have a very small chest but it's still great---I think it's a good all around bra for everyone, big, small or inbetween.  It's very comfy and gives great support without being too tight.


----------



## stylefly

So I couldn't resist and picked up the Frond Swiftly (LS). Not sure if it's the result of the dye process for that colour, but the material is soooo soft and silky, nicer than any Swiftly I've ever seen! 
I am heartbroken as well as I had to return my Pigment Blue Studios- they had that defect that I was reading about in the reviews where little pokey plastic threads would pop out of the waistband, and the waistband would curl inwards. I traded them in for boring Coal, boo...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> funny, I got it for the exact opposite reason, cause I specifically like how the straps will show when worn with a crb. I like the fun-colored straps sticking out.   it's the only fun bra that a crb doesn't completely cover.
> 
> I also wore it today (it's that bright peachy orange) under a white ls swiftly. first time ever I wore a bra and swiftly w/o a crb layer. the white swiftly is just sheer enough to show the bra but I am not bold enough to only wear a bra, so I really liked the look.



I meant a standard bra...like the straps of a Tata Tamer. I don't like the look when a normal bra is worn and the straps show on shoulder do you know what I mean? I don't mind straps showing, just not traditional bra straps.

I plan on picking up the white Swiftly on thurs when I go back to the store. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

stylefly said:
			
		

> So I couldn't resist and picked up the Frond Swiftly (LS). Not sure if it's the result of the dye process for that colour, but the material is soooo soft and silky, nicer than any Swiftly I've ever seen!
> I am heartbroken as well as I had to return my Pigment Blue Studios- they had that defect that I was reading about in the reviews where little pokey plastic threads would pop out of the waistband, and the waistband would curl inwards. I traded them in for boring Coal, boo...



I hit the store on Sat and did some damage. I saw Frond and luckily didn't feel it or I would have bought that too LOL I am going back though so I will check it out.

Oh I Remember when you got those pants, what a bummer. I plan on picking up Inkwell, you should have swapped for that color? What do you think of Coral?

Did you try the Studio jacket yet? OMG I love it so much. I got black and am debating yellow too.  I did size up in it cause it was a bit tight in chest area.  I noticed stickers on our tags, I wonder if Lulu had it priced at $128 or $148 and came back down to reality!


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> The energy bra is the best!  I have a very small chest but it's still great---I think it's a good all around bra for everyone, big, small or inbetween.  It's very comfy and gives great support without being too tight.





mundodabolsa said:


> didn't expect to love it, but got one yesterday, wore it this morning,  and really loved it. I got it in my regular bra size yet it's less constricting than say the all-sport bra or other similarly cut models. also the straps, w/o being looser, are more comfortable. like a softer, less digging-in fabric.
> 
> it's pretty wide coverage area-wise, like the spinnerette bra or cardio kick bra that go far below my actual boobs.
> 
> the only thing that isn't perfect is that I have weird fabric bunches front and center at the rib line, but I don't care much.





Luv2BuyBags said:


> I agree with stylefly I just bought the white Energy   and its perfect!! It fits just like the All Sport. I haven't used it yet but it gives good moderate support. Not as good as a TataTamer but still decent support. I wouldn't use it for running though.
> 
> I got it for under CRBs because I don't want straps showing. I got white and love it. I might pick up the yellow too.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate because I see the white is gone in 2 sizes already and it hasn't been out long.




Would you ladies size down in the Energy Bra or would you say it's TTS?  I've read on some of the blogs it's less constricting, so some have been taking a size down.


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> Would you ladies size down in the Energy Bra or would you say it's TTS?  I've read on some of the blogs it's less constricting, so some have been taking a size down.



I actually size up in all their bras.  I wear 6s in tops but prefer 8s in the bras.  I'm a small chested gal but maybe my rib cage is larger or I just like a looser fit?  I am normally a 32 band but find 8s to feel better in the lulu bras--6s feel too tight and constricting.  However, I have to go in a get size 4 cups as the size 8 cups are too big.


----------



## mellibelly

I wouldn't size down in the Energy Bra. I got a 4, my standard Lulu size and I could have gotten away with a 6. The 4 is a little hard to get on but it works. I sized up for the Free to Be Bra though. I was spilling out of my normal size, but that bra has less coverage than the Energy.

Does anyone have any input on the Flow Y Bra? There are some bad reviews about the fit changing and less fabric than before. I've never tried the Flow Y and need to grab a white bra. It looks like there's slightly more coverage than the Free to Be which I like. Should I size up on Flow Y or is it tts? Thx!


----------



## mundodabolsa

terps08 said:


> Would you ladies size down in the Energy Bra or would you say it's TTS?  I've read on some of the blogs it's less constricting, so some have been taking a size down.



I didn't size down, but it is definitely less constricting so maybe I could have  

in my regular size it simply becomes more comfy than say my all sport bra... but then again like I mentioned before I have some extra fabric bunching slightly in the front. 

if it helps I'm a 34a and wear a 6 in most lulu bras, so I'm not busty.


----------



## mundodabolsa

mellibelly said:


> Does anyone have any input on the Flow Y Bra? There are some bad reviews about the fit changing and less fabric than before. I've never tried the Flow Y and need to grab a white bra. It looks like there's slightly more coverage than the Free to Be which I like. Should I size up on Flow Y or is it tts? Thx!



I can't compare old to new flow Y but I definitely like the current version, I didn't so much at first but now I've warmed up to it and I think it's my favorite bra style. 

it has much more coverage than the free to be, no comparison.  I have flow y's in size 6 and then I have a free to be also in a 6 which I find slightly small and therefore also own one in a size 8.  if anything size up in the free to be, not the flow y.



emcosmo1639 said:


> I actually size up in all their bras.  I wear 6s in tops but prefer 8s in the bras.  I'm a small chested gal but maybe my rib cage is larger or I just like a looser fit?  I am normally a 32 band but find 8s to feel better in the lulu bras--6s feel too tight and constricting.  However, I have to go in a get size 4 cups as the size 8 cups are too big.



are we chest twins?? I also have almost no boobs but a huge ribcage so I wear 6s or 8s in lulu bras and I'm always wondering how it's possible when I read reviews of all these super endowed gals buying the same size.  I find lulu bras cut really small, but I guess it's just cause of my ribcage.


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> I actually size up in all their bras.  I wear 6s in tops but prefer 8s in the bras.  I'm a small chested gal but maybe my rib cage is larger or I just like a looser fit?  I am normally a 32 band but find 8s to feel better in the lulu bras--6s feel too tight and constricting.  However, I have to go in a get size 4 cups as the size 8 cups are too big.





mellibelly said:


> I wouldn't size down in the Energy Bra. I got a 4, my standard Lulu size and I could have gotten away with a 6. The 4 is a little hard to get on but it works. I sized up for the Free to Be Bra though. I was spilling out of my normal size, but that bra has less coverage than the Energy.
> 
> Does anyone have any input on the Flow Y Bra? There are some bad reviews about the fit changing and less fabric than before. I've never tried the Flow Y and need to grab a white bra. It looks like there's slightly more coverage than the Free to Be which I like. Should I size up on Flow Y or is it tts? Thx!





mundodabolsa said:


> I didn't size down, but it is definitely less constricting so maybe I could have
> 
> in my regular size it simply becomes more comfy than say my all sport bra... but then again like I mentioned before I have some extra fabric bunching slightly in the front.
> 
> if it helps I'm a 34a and wear a 6 in most lulu bras, so I'm not busty.



Thanks for your input, I'll go for my regular size!  Seems that everyone raves about the Energy Bra!


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> Thanks for your input, I'll go for my regular size!  Seems that everyone raves about the Energy Bra!



It is a great one!  The energy and cross my heart are the best!


----------



## mundodabolsa

I like the look of the new invert crop a lot, because I like luon pants with seams directly on the butt and the back of the leg.  (ugh, should have bought multiple lustrous crops when I could. )

but I hate the drawstring, I wear all my tops longer and that would just be an annoying bulge. 

am I nuts to think I can just pull it out and the pants will still stay up?  I suppose if I try them on I'd know, but I'm lazy as hell.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:


> Thanks for your input, I'll go for my regular size!  Seems that everyone raves about the Energy Bra!



I would stay with your normal size. I am busty and it fits me fine is size 10. I have the All Sport in size 10 as well. I wear jackets and Scubas in size 10, Swiftlys in an 8, so I am kinda all over the place in sizing LOL 

You could try both if you are unsure and just return one.


----------



## nashpoo

How do you guys prevent your wonder unders from pilling? I wash them in cold and air dry them but they always pill!


----------



## Swanky

I don't think it's preventable, it's form rubbing other things.  I wash all my Lulu inside out and airdry it then pull it back right side out.  Most of my pants have pilling where my jackets rub them around my hips/waist.


----------



## emcosmo1639

nashpoo said:


> How do you guys prevent your wonder unders from pilling? I wash them in cold and air dry them but they always pill!



I know this sounds crazy since it's workout gear, but I wash them on the delicate or handwash setting and I only wash them with other lulu gear.


----------



## GoGlam

emcosmo1639 said:


> I know this sounds crazy since it's workout gear, but I wash them on the delicate or handwash setting and I only wash them with other lulu gear.



Same here! I usually wash the pieces right after wearing


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I hand wash all my Lulu tops and hang to dry. It gets tiring for sure. Just recently I started putting the pants in the washer cause they are just to hard to hand wash LOL!  I was them inside out, handwash cycle, with just Lulu pants. But yeah its not the washing that creates the pilling, its when you are using them mainly that creates the friction and the wearing on the fabric.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

there are new things in the WMTM section. I bought 2 UTurns since its my favorite Lulu top! The herringbone one is so incredibly soft. One bummer is its not reversible, like you dont get 2 looks for 1 price, but still its so much softer than the normal UTurn. 

Also the rest of the Bundle Up jackets are $129. Love the white one!  The Draft Dodger, and a Define too! 

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/category/women-we-made-too-much?mnid=mn;women;we-made-to-much


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Anyone have any input on the Toasty Tech tights? Are they nice?


----------



## love_addict919

Has anyone tried on the bleached coral wonder unders and if so, are they sheer? Im assuming they are but just wanted to check because they are so pretty and im tempted to grab a pair


----------



## emcosmo1639

love_addict919 said:


> Has anyone tried on the bleached coral wonder unders and if so, are they sheer? Im assuming they are but just wanted to check because they are so pretty and im tempted to grab a pair



Was just at the store the other day returning my coral DSCs and tried the WUs on...yep, see through.  This whole see through thing is getting old.  It's like the bleeding thing all over again--took them months before they finally pulled it together.


----------



## jessicalistic

Hey lulu lovers! I am just getting into the brand and need some help. (I have to say, I really have loved the Athleta Chatarunga yoga tight for years  I just need more color options.) My measurements according to the lulu site put me in anything from a size 6 to a 10, and the "educators" were absolutely useless. Since I am in Holland and also want discontinued colors in the wunder under (have to buy from eBay etc.), I can only rely on measurements and tips to ensue I get the right size.

I am 5'8", athletic/boyish build (no real hips/butt/waist to speak of). My waist is 30.3", and hips 38. I wear a 6 in Gap pants, a 28 in Seven jeans, a medium in Athleta tights and a small in Zella leggings. I do not need my pants to be super tight (compression isn't so important to me)  I just want them to stay up and stay put during my Ashtanga/vinyasa practice. 

My cousin swears I am a 6 (like her), but she wears everything really tight, making me wary of the advice. I don't want see-through, muffin-top, camel toe pants!

Can anybody help me?! What size do I get 6? 8? HELP!


----------



## Jujuma

Is it me? I went to Lulu today and tried on some tops and felt like a sausage in every one. I am a solid size small, 4-6, sometimes extra small. I use to wear a 4-6 in Lulu and today all the 6's felt like straight jackets. Last time I was in I bought the gingham racer back and it was fine, maybe a little big even, in a 6. I guess i could of bought yet another one but none of the colors thrilled me. All the new styles made me feel like I couldn't breath. Between the fabric they've been using and fit issues, I'm not in love with things the way I use to be. Time to find a new brand?


----------



## love_addict919

emcosmo1639 said:


> Was just at the store the other day returning my coral DSCs and tried the WUs on...yep, see through.  This whole see through thing is getting old.  It's like the bleeding thing all over again--took them months before they finally pulled it together.



So annoying. Is it that hard to make the fabric thicker or add another layer to lighter colors or something?


----------



## gymangel812

Jujuma said:


> Is it me? I went to Lulu today and tried on some tops and felt like a sausage in every one. I am a solid size small, 4-6, sometimes extra small. I use to wear a 4-6 in Lulu and today all the 6's felt like straight jackets. Last time I was in I bought the gingham racer back and it was fine, maybe a little big even, in a 6. I guess i could of bought yet another one but none of the colors thrilled me. All the new styles made me feel like I couldn't breath. Between the fabric they've been using and fit issues, I'm not in love with things the way I use to be. Time to find a new brand?



funny i bought the frond crb and it was small on me. the periwinkle (can't remember the official name) wu pants are a bit small (not enough to size up). i think they're just inconsistent now. they're going to run themselves into the ground with all these issues.


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> there are new things in the WMTM section. I bought 2 UTurns since its my favorite Lulu top! The herringbone one is so incredibly soft. One bummer is its not reversible, like you dont get 2 looks for 1 price, but still its so much softer than the normal UTurn.



I just ordered this top. I have the herringbone wu's (lighter color though) and they're my favorite pair because of how soft they are. I wear them all the time so Im excited for uturn to arrive!


----------



## Jujuma

I will say the Coast to Class pants are great...but not for working out. Maybe walking. $92 for errand, after class, walking pants!? Oh well, at least I got that feeling of knowing I bought something that actually accents my body and makes it look better. Remember when all Lulu clothes did that? Wish they would again?


----------



## MolMol

does anyone have the bundle up jacket?  Is it good for running errands and stuff in like 50 deg weather?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

MolMol said:


> does anyone have the bundle up jacket?  Is it good for running errands and stuff in like 50 deg weather?



Might be a little warm for 50 degrees


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

jessicalistic said:


> Hey lulu lovers! I am just getting into the brand and need some help. (I have to say, I really have loved the Athleta Chatarunga yoga tight for years &#150; I just need more color options.) My measurements according to the lulu site put me in anything from a size 6 to a 10, and the "educators" were absolutely useless. Since I am in Holland and also want discontinued colors in the wunder under (have to buy from eBay etc.), I can only rely on measurements and tips to ensue I get the right size.
> 
> I am 5'8", athletic/boyish build (no real hips/butt/waist to speak of). My waist is 30.3", and hips 38. I wear a 6 in Gap pants, a 28 in Seven jeans, a medium in Athleta tights and a small in Zella leggings. I do not need my pants to be super tight (compression isn't so important to me) &#150; I just want them to stay up and stay put during my Ashtanga/vinyasa practice.
> 
> My cousin swears I am a 6 (like her), but she wears everything really tight, making me wary of the advice. I don't want see-through, muffin-top, camel toe pants!
> 
> Can anybody help me?! What size do I get 6? 8? HELP!



I do have the Runder Unders and can fit a 6 or an 8. I am a 29 or a 30 in Joe's jeans so based on your sizing above in pants I would say a 6.  Like I said I can fit the 6 fine in the Runders but the 8 just wasn't as tight in waistband area.  The only thing is I am not sure if the Runder Unders are same size/fit as Wunder Unders?! Maybe someone can chime in and help?

Also Lulu has decent resale value so worse case is if you get the 6 and find you want to size up then just re sell them on eBay. 

Good luck...oh what colors were you looking for?


----------



## jessicalistic

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I do have the Runder Unders and can fit a 6 or an 8. I am a 29 or a 30 in Joe's jeans so based on your sizing above in pants I would say a 6.  Like I said I can fit the 6 fine in the Runders but the 8 just wasn't as tight in waistband area.  The only thing is I am not sure if the Runder Unders are same size/fit as Wunder Unders?! Maybe someone can chime in and help?
> 
> Also Lulu has decent resale value so worse case is if you get the 6 and find you want to size up then just re sell them on eBay.
> 
> Good luck...oh what colors were you looking for?



Thanks so much! Maybe I do need the 6 after all... 

I already got the high-waisted wu in limitless blue in an 8. I was worried about the fact that my waist measures to a lulu 10. Haha! I guess I'll have to wait and see. My mom will bring them in two weeks when she visits. 

If would like the black and white stripe, coco pique and maybe herringbone. I also like the tie-dye looking prints and wee are from space. I basically want some variety. I love my athleta pants (never a problem with pilling or thin fabrics - they're amazing), but I'm tired of black and grey, and their other colors lately are all neutrals like browns or olive. 

One seller was kind enough to measure the waistband of the 8 for me, and it's 14" across. My athleta pants are 14.5" (though the fabric is very thick and not super tight or stretched out when I have them on). I think my best bet will be to just buy both and try.


----------



## schadenfreude

Jujuma said:


> Is it me? I went to Lulu today and tried on some tops and felt like a sausage in every one. I am a solid size small, 4-6, sometimes extra small. I use to wear a 4-6 in Lulu and today all the 6's felt like straight jackets. Last time I was in I bought the gingham racer back and it was fine, maybe a little big even, in a 6. I guess i could of bought yet another one but none of the colors thrilled me. All the new styles made me feel like I couldn't breath. Between the fabric they've been using and fit issues, I'm not in love with things the way I use to be. Time to find a new brand?



It's not you! No problem with leggings or jackets but Lulu tank tops are super constricting and teeny tiny even in my "correct" size. Makes it easy to pass on them!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

jessicalistic said:


> Thanks so much! Maybe I do need the 6 after all...
> 
> I already got the high-waisted wu in limitless blue in an 8. I was worried about the fact that my waist measures to a lulu 10. Haha! I guess I'll have to wait and see. My mom will bring them in two weeks when she visits.
> 
> If would like the black and white stripe, coco pique and maybe herringbone. I also like the tie-dye looking prints and wee are from space. I basically want some variety. I love my athleta pants (never a problem with pilling or thin fabrics - they're amazing), but I'm tired of black and grey, and their other colors lately are all neutrals like browns or olive.
> 
> One seller was kind enough to measure the waistband of the 8 for me, and it's 14" across. My athleta pants are 14.5" (though the fabric is very thick and not super tight or stretched out when I have them on). I think my best bet will be to just buy both and try.



Yea I think you will be fine. Do you want me to measure my Runder Unders for you? 

Also keep in mind the Lulu website makes lots of errors. I just saw on the Root Chakra pants they say the are Luon in front and Luxtreme in back and I swear they have it backwards LOL

If you like the herringbone then you need to go order the UTurn top in that fabric OMG it's amazing! I can't wait to get mine this Thursday LOL. I will be sad when it's to warm to wear my winter tops


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

schadenfreude said:


> It's not you! No problem with leggings or jackets but Lulu tank tops are super constricting and teeny tiny even in my "correct" size. Makes it easy to pass on them!



I agree, I just tried Pink Shell on and wasn't that impressed!  I love my UA tanks so much more.


----------



## bergafer3

I really hope they bring back the define jacket 
I just got the forme today on sale and it just looks cheaper and the fits not as good as the define.
How often do they bring out new colors?


----------



## MolMol

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Might be a little warm for 50 degrees



hmm ok.  I'm thinking about buying the jacket for a trip I'm taking to London in April.  It can be 40s/50s.....do you think its a good travel jacket?


----------



## Jujuma

schadenfreude said:


> It's not you! No problem with leggings or jackets but Lulu tank tops are super constricting and teeny tiny even in my "correct" size. Makes it easy to pass on them!



I know. I remember when I couldn't leave the shop without buying something. Now it's almost painful to try the tops on!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

MolMol said:


> hmm ok.  I'm thinking about buying the jacket for a trip I'm taking to London in April.  It can be 40s/50s.....do you think its a good travel jacket?



Honestly the Turn Around would have been perfect but it's not available anymore. My store has some on sale but size 4. 

The Bundle Up is tight in the arms so you need to wear a thin top. And the hood is pretty bulky, but it does zip out.

Are you interested in Lulu only because I can suggest the perfect coat for travel by LLBean. I would pm it to you if you want. It even folds up into its pocket for easy travel. I am not allowed to talk about other brands here or I would say a bit more about it LOL


----------



## love_addict919

So sad the rejuvenate hoodie is almost $120... They cant be serious can they? Anyone have a good suggestion for a spring everyday jacket? Im looking to replace my northface denali fleece


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> So sad the rejuvenate hoodie is almost $120... They cant be serious can they? Anyone have a good suggestion for a spring everyday jacket? Im looking to replace my northface denali fleece



Yeah the bloggers were saying what a rip off that was compared to the Carry n Go.  No embroidered logo, no Zipper pull, no thumb holes. And the Carry n Go had many pockets AND was $108. So Loo can stick their hoodie!!

I got the Street to Studio for $98 and LOVE it. And they just came out with Inkwell too. Grab that one!


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Yeah the bloggers were saying what a rip off that was compared to the Carry n Go.  No embroidered logo, no Zipper pull, no thumb holes. And the Carry n Go had many pockets AND was $108. So Loo can stick their hoodie!!
> 
> I got the Street to Studio for $98 and LOVE it. And they just came out with Inkwell too. Grab that one!



I was actually looking at that jacket but wasnt sure if it was too short. I might go to the store if i have time tmrw and try it on. What color did you get?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> I was actually looking at that jacket but wasnt sure if it was too short. I might go to the store if i have time tmrw and try it on. What color did you get?



I got black because I feel it would go with everything I have, but I almost got the yellow. It's adorable!  I love the green though too LOL 

Actually I sized up and I feel the length is better than my normal size. So maybe size up and see if you like it?


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just remembered they had an upload last night (I can't believe I'm starting to forget about uploads) and went to check.  Nothing looked good to me except the yellow DSPs.  Has anyone seen them in person?  They are unlined so I'm guessing they are see through so I didn't order them.  But I like them so keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> I just remembered they had an upload last night (I can't believe I'm starting to forget about uploads) and went to check.  Nothing looked good to me except the yellow DSPs.  Has anyone seen them in person?  They are unlined so I'm guessing they are see through so I didn't order them.  But I like them so keeping my fingers crossed...



I like them too but yeah I am totally betting they are see thru.  The only thing I liked is the dune gingham CRB but I think I will see if it hits stores. I did get the Tata Tamer in that pattern and its very nice.


----------



## stylefly

emcosmo1639 said:


> I just remembered they had an upload last night (I can't believe I'm starting to forget about uploads) and went to check.  Nothing looked good to me except the yellow DSPs.  Has anyone seen them in person?  They are unlined so I'm guessing they are see through so I didn't order them.  But I like them so keeping my fingers crossed...



I'm not hopeful if you can see the pockets clearly through the pants on the model's front!


----------



## emcosmo1639

stylefly said:


> I'm not hopeful if you can see the pockets clearly through the pants on the model's front!



SO over this whole see thru issue...it feels like it's been going on longer than the bleeding one.  How hard is it to add a liner?  They just raised the price not long ago, I find it hard to believe they cannot afford liners!  Unbelievable!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> SO over this whole see thru issue...it feels like it's been going on longer than the bleeding one.  How hard is it to add a liner?  They just raised the price not long ago, I find it hard to believe they cannot afford liners!  Unbelievable!



Yeah considering ALL the stuff they have taken away from us!! It still fry's me every time they bag my stuff at checkout that those cheapo's took the snap away!!  It was so handy!


----------



## terps08

love_addict919 said:


> So sad the rejuvenate hoodie is almost $120... They cant be serious can they? Anyone have a good suggestion for a spring everyday jacket? Im looking to replace my northface denali fleece



I heard the rejuvenate hoodie is being re-priced to $98. Still expensive since none of the Lulu details we love are there, but better than $118!


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Yeah considering ALL the stuff they have taken away from us!! It still fry's me every time they bag my stuff at checkout that those cheapo's took the snap away!!  It was so handy!



I noticed that too!!!!

Also I bought a NLT in store and they didn't have the cups, so I just emailed GEC to get a pair. They said they were trying to be environmentally friendly by not including cups with every purchase so they'll send me a pair.  Fast forward a week, I receive a huge box. With one pair of cups with a receipt. I'm sure the box is more environmentally friendly than just including cups with your tank / bra??


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:


> I noticed that too!!!!
> 
> Also I bought a NLT in store and they didn't have the cups, so I just emailed GEC to get a pair. They said they were trying to be environmentally friendly by not including cups with every purchase so they'll send me a pair.  Fast forward a week, I receive a huge box. With one pair of cups with a receipt. I'm sure the box is more environmentally friendly than just including cups with your tank / bra??



Ya know what, with all the shopping my friend and I do, and ALL the stores we have shopped in over the years, we both agree Lululemon is the most inconsistent company on the planet!  One GEC will say one thing and the next will have a totally different answer. 

I just got 3 pants hemmed and their so called seamstress screwed up every pair.  They wanted to force me to come back to the store to pick up the correct pants.  If I lived close it would be one thing, but I am 45 min away one way.  It was a struggle for them to ship the pants back to me. I was so annoyed.  I mean with all the money they make off us, not to mention the huge amount I spent last month, you think they would just be nice to customers.  Is that $7 really going to kill them when it was THEIR screwup?  And then on the other hand another Lulu store I shop in will gladly ship your items to you. 

Not to mention I cannot stand their all over the place pricing. It is so unfair that the stores wont price match from what the website has. So unfair!  And that they wont offer refund when some things get marked down and you just purchased them!

I always ask myself, why do I still shop there? Ugh


----------



## kmh1190

terps08 said:


> I noticed that too!!!!
> 
> *Also I bought a NLT in store and they didn't have the cups*, so I just emailed GEC to get a pair. They said they were trying to be environmentally friendly by not including cups with every purchase so they'll send me a pair.  Fast forward a week, I receive a huge box. With one pair of cups with a receipt. I'm sure the box is more environmentally friendly than just including cups with your tank / bra??



Oh hells bells.  The no limits tank is supposed to have removable cups?  I've been wearing my soft pink one for months now and it didn't come with cups.


----------



## love_addict919

Every top ive ordered online hasnt came with cups. I went to the store and asked for cups and they me enough pairs for every shirt i ordered online


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Well Lulu has stooped to a new low!!!!  I had bought 3 pair of pants and got them hemmed at the same time. Their so called seamstress screwed up every pair! 

Long story short they had to damage out a pair and have the moron re-do it, and gave me 15% of an item for my trouble. So I bought the Inkwell Studio pants and had them hemmed too. 

I had to fight with the store to ship me the pants. It was their mistake that they screwed up and I had to FIGHT with them to ship me the pants. It was a bigger fight to include the 2nd pair but she said she would. OMG I was sooooo lucky  Like who would even think you would have to fight to have them included in a box they were already sending me? Maybe they never graduated 5th grade there? I dont know!

So now my package just came and they only put the one pair they screwed up in the box. The whole reason I wanted them shipped is because its 1-1/2 hours for me to go back and forth, and I dont have the time, plus it was their mistake. 

I just called the store and she was fighting with me that the Studios wasnt their mistake therefore they didnt feel they had to ship them to me, when they already had a box being sent to my house. 

Is this not the most ridiculous thing you ever heard of? The Bridgewater NJ store is full of idiots!!  Honestly it would have to be dire for me to ever go back there again. Is business so bad at Lulu that they can't spare $7?  Given what I have spent in the last month alone they can afford it.

I am so fed up with Lululemon and their stuck up "I am doing you a favor by selling you my clothes attitudes", they can stick their crap! I am livid...can ya tell LOL!


----------



## kmh1190

^That sucks.  Sorry you had to go through all that.

I'm a little underwhelmed at the offerings lately.  Not a big fan of all the stripes, gingham and color blocking.  I might think of buying the rejuvenate pullover in bleached coral except it bothers me that it has already been price adjusted.  I think I'll wait to see if they bring it down a little bit more.  

FYI I bought a power y tank in light flare and good heavens it is bright.  I'm talking traffic cone orange.


----------



## bergafer3

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Well Lulu has stooped to a new low!!!!  I had bought 3 pair of pants and got them hemmed at the same time. Their so called seamstress screwed up every pair!
> 
> Long story short they had to damage out a pair and have the moron re-do it, and gave me 15% of an item for my trouble. So I bought the Inkwell Studio pants and had them hemmed too.
> 
> I had to fight with the store to ship me the pants. It was their mistake that they screwed up and I had to FIGHT with them to ship me the pants. It was a bigger fight to include the 2nd pair but she said she would. OMG I was sooooo lucky  Like who would even think you would have to fight to have them included in a box they were already sending me? Maybe they never graduated 5th grade there? I dont know!
> 
> So now my package just came and they only put the one pair they screwed up in the box. The whole reason I wanted them shipped is because its 1-1/2 hours for me to go back and forth, and I dont have the time, plus it was their mistake.
> 
> I just called the store and she was fighting with me that the Studios wasnt their mistake therefore they didnt feel they had to ship them to me, when they already had a box being sent to my house.
> 
> Is this not the most ridiculous thing you ever heard of? The Bridgewater NJ store is full of idiots!!  Honestly it would have to be dire for me to ever go back there again. Is business so bad at Lulu that they can't spare $7?  Given what I have spent in the last month alone they can afford it.
> 
> I am so fed up with Lululemon and their stuck up "I am doing you a favor by selling you my clothes attitudes", they can stick their crap! I am livid...can ya tell LOL!


My store is like that, we only have one and the customer service is god awful!


----------



## bergafer3

kmh1190 said:


> ^That sucks.  Sorry you had to go through all that.
> 
> I'm a little underwhelmed at the offerings lately.  Not a big fan of all the stripes, gingham and color blocking.  I might think of buying the rejuvenate pullover in bleached coral except it bothers me that it has already been price adjusted.  I think I'll wait to see if they bring it down a little bit more.
> 
> FYI I bought a power y tank in light flare and good heavens it is bright.  I'm talking traffic cone orange.


I bought a jacket on sale the same color, in store looked coral. I could stop traffic. when I wore it upside I was like holy crap this is bright!


----------



## kmh1190

bergafer3 said:


> I bought a jacket on sale the same color, in store looked coral. I could stop traffic. when I wore it upside I was like holy crap this is bright!



I'm thinking it might look good in the summertime w/ a nice tan.  That's why I'm keeping my power y.  Heck, atleast no one will run us over when we are on the street!


----------



## gymangel812

kmh1190 said:


> ^That sucks.  Sorry you had to go through all that.
> 
> I'm a little underwhelmed at the offerings lately.  Not a big fan of all the stripes, gingham and color blocking.  I might think of buying the rejuvenate pullover in bleached coral except it bothers me that it has already been price adjusted.  I think I'll wait to see if they bring it down a little bit more.
> 
> FYI I bought a power y tank in light flare and good heavens it is bright.  I'm talking traffic cone orange.



I'm guessing you haven't seen flash or ray lol now those are bright!


----------



## kmh1190

gymangel812 said:


> I'm guessing you haven't seen flash or ray lol now those are bright!



Just looked those up online....they are pretty bright on my monitor which means they are super bright IRL!  I was shocked at how bright pink shell was but now it seems tame in comparison to light flare, flash and ray.


----------



## bergafer3

kmh1190 said:


> I'm thinking it might look good in the summertime w/ a nice tan.  That's why I'm keeping my power y.  Heck, atleast no one will run us over when we are on the street!


I was thinking that too, spring,summer.
With that color I feel like I need a nice glow/tan to my skin.
Lol,Your right no one will hit us!
There is something fun about this bright traffic cone color,I only own black gray and white items.


----------



## bergafer3

I don't see flash or the color ray?


----------



## kmh1190

bergafer3 said:


> I don't see flash or the color ray?



They are past season colors. I just googled them to see them. Flash looks like a fluorescent pink ray is a fluorescent yellow.


----------



## stylefly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Well Lulu has stooped to a new low!!!!  I had bought 3 pair of pants and got them hemmed at the same time. Their so called seamstress screwed up every pair!
> 
> Long story short they had to damage out a pair and have the moron re-do it, and gave me 15% of an item for my trouble. So I bought the Inkwell Studio pants and had them hemmed too.
> 
> I had to fight with the store to ship me the pants. It was their mistake that they screwed up and I had to FIGHT with them to ship me the pants. It was a bigger fight to include the 2nd pair but she said she would. OMG I was sooooo lucky  Like who would even think you would have to fight to have them included in a box they were already sending me? Maybe they never graduated 5th grade there? I dont know!
> 
> So now my package just came and they only put the one pair they screwed up in the box. The whole reason I wanted them shipped is because its 1-1/2 hours for me to go back and forth, and I dont have the time, plus it was their mistake.
> 
> I just called the store and she was fighting with me that the Studios wasnt their mistake therefore they didnt feel they had to ship them to me, when they already had a box being sent to my house.
> 
> Is this not the most ridiculous thing you ever heard of? The Bridgewater NJ store is full of idiots!!  Honestly it would have to be dire for me to ever go back there again. Is business so bad at Lulu that they can't spare $7?  Given what I have spent in the last month alone they can afford it.
> 
> I am so fed up with Lululemon and their stuck up "I am doing you a favor by selling you my clothes attitudes", they can stick their crap! I am livid...can ya tell LOL!



OMG! So sorry you had to deal with that. It sounds like it might be your store, as mine have generally been very accommodating (one had a pair of shorts shipped from one store to another closer to me to replace a pair that got bled on by last year's Paris Pink).

Ray and Flash are AWESOME with a tan, they are last year's summer colours. I tried wearing my Flash cutout tank in the winter at the gym and I just looked anemic.


----------



## sabrunka

Oh no! So many of you seem to have had problems  thankfully I never had with my store, and I hope to never have any in the future! Thats weird tho that they wouldn't come with cups... Isnt that why most of us get work out tops? So we have boob support? Jeez... Anyways, just bought a couple pace setter skirts and some wunder unders... Gotta admit I love em!!


----------



## sabrunka

Also, so frustrated with lululemon on ebay!! My store is always fully stocked with colours and sizes, but I check ebay sometimes too. The prices are so damn high!! A pace setter skirt is $80+ on ebay, meanwhile $58 in store still with all sizes available! Some people... Sheesh. Sadly I'm sure people pay that.


----------



## bergafer3

sabrunka said:


> Also, so frustrated with lululemon on ebay!! My store is always fully stocked with colours and sizes, but I check ebay sometimes too. The prices are so damn high!! A pace setter skirt is $80+ on ebay, meanwhile $58 in store still with all sizes available! Some people... Sheesh. Sadly I'm sure people pay that.


I know! I want a in stride jacket and the prices are insane!


----------



## bergafer3

How much was the stride jacket originally? 128?
People have them listed in the $200 range


----------



## sabrunka

Haha I don't even know, people definitely like to make a profit on them though! Or at least try to haha... I can't wait until the weather gets warmer so I can wear my cuter things!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

bergafer3 said:


> How much was the stride jacket originally? 128?
> People have them listed in the $200 range



Well I guess they do cause they don't make it anymore.  It makes me so mad when people list Stuff for so much more.


----------



## bergafer3

^me too! Especially when it's used


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

bergafer3 said:


> ^me too! Especially when it's used



OMG you're not kidding! I have seen the dirtiest Scubas for $100+, it's ridiculous!


----------



## gee

Hi Ladies! I'm looking to buy some versatile, regular black crops. What do you prefer: wunder unders or run inspire ii crops and why?

I've been reading reviews that point to run inspires, but the WUs seem more versatile (plain). Which pant is more worth it?

I weight train and do cardio 6x a week. Sometimes I do barre or yoga, so either pant fits the bill. Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## GoGlam

gee said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm looking to buy some versatile, regular black crops. What do you prefer: wunder unders or run inspire ii crops and why?
> 
> I've been reading reviews that point to run inspires, but the WUs seem more versatile (plain). Which pant is more worth it?
> 
> I weight train and do cardio 6x a week. Sometimes I do barre or yoga, so either pant fits the bill. Thanks in advance for your opinions!



I think the inspires feel more like pants to me whereas I feel like I'm wearing leggings with the WUs.  The design for inspires is usually more intricate than WU.  I like them both!


----------



## emcosmo1639

bergafer3 said:


> How much was the stride jacket originally? 128?
> People have them listed in the $200 range



I'm pretty sure they were $108, maybe $118.  A lot of them are priced higher since the stride is discontinued now.  I have paid far above retail on a few in the past, but they were very rare ones that are very hard to find and I'm pretty obsessed with strides.  Some people list them at ridiculous prices though and I doubt they ever sell them at those prices!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm pretty sure they were $108, maybe $118.  A lot of them are priced higher since the stride is discontinued now.  I have paid far above retail on a few in the past, but they were very rare ones that are very hard to find and I'm pretty obsessed with strides.  Some people list them at ridiculous prices though and I doubt they ever sell them at those prices!



I almost bought one at the Yoga Bowl.  It was a gorgeous pink but it had some dirt marks on it.  I was worried that it wouldn't come out! 

I had to over pay for the Bordeaux Scuba hoodie. It still makes me mad because I had it in my cart at 6am, morning of upload, and I fell back to sleep!  It had sold out in those few hours.


----------



## Mandy421

gee said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! I'm looking to buy some versatile, regular black crops. What do you prefer: wunder unders or run inspire ii crops and why?
> 
> I've been reading reviews that point to run inspires, but the WUs seem more versatile (plain). Which pant is more worth it?
> 
> I weight train and do cardio 6x a week. Sometimes I do barre or yoga, so either pant fits the bill. Thanks in advance for your opinions!



I prefer the Inspires.  Whenever I've tried WUC, they always feel like they are falling down a bit when I move a lot.  The Inspires feel secure and I never have to adjust them.  I notice WUC, whereas with the Inspires I forget I'm wearing them.  They just feel like a second skin.  I also think Luxtreme does better for breathability in the heat than Luon.


----------



## Jujuma

Jujuma said:


> Need help. I just bought my second pair of the Coast to Class pants. They were out of my size at my local store and I had a credit for the same amount because they took back a pair of used pants that didn't hold up well.  I was shocked they took the pants back I was ready to throw them out and happened to mention them to a SA while shopping and she told me to bring them in. I digress but I was surprised  she was so nice after reading all the customer service nightmares on here.  The Coast to Class pant is not a pant I would work out in, too heavy and loose. I always change into fresh workout clothes after sweaty hot yoga cuz sometimes I'll have a quick errand after class and I always take my dogs for a walk when I get home. These pants fit me so well I would even wear them for errands on a weekend. So I ordered the second pair online with my credit. Is it silly to have two pair of $92 pants that I know I won't wear to class or should I just look at the second pair as freebies because of the credit? You know how sometimes you have a twinge of shopping guilt? Well, I'm having mine. What would you do? Return them for a pair you know you know you'll workout in (for the moment I'm pretty set in the Wonder Under department, although cute new ones might come in)? Or just keep the CTC one's and enjoy having two pairs? I don't know why this is driving me nuts but it is, maybe because they're sold out at my store and i worry i'm going to wear the one pair to death and then not be able to get another one?  Any thoughts  wold be appreciated. Thanks.


I posted this in the wrong subforum which is why it looks funny.  But I'm very proud of myself for getting it over here without having to re type the whole thing!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Jujuma said:


> I posted this in the wrong subforum which is why it looks funny.  But I'm very proud of myself for getting it over here without having to re type the whole thing!



Congrats on getting your post over here LOL

Oh gosh no it's not silly to have two if you absolutely love them.  But are they the same or a different color?

They just had the Right Round on sale and I am soooo glad I got two of them! Such a nice pant even though I don't care for the coloring! I got the green and the silver.

I dont duplicate pants like black Astros, you know how they just update the waistband with the new colors? I don't buy those dups. 

But now I am getting so many pairs in my collection that I have to make sure I don't duplicate colors! I just picked up the Straight to Studio I think it's called in the silver denim and I love them. They were on sale to for a whopping price of $84 LOL Big deal huh? they were $92 HA


----------



## bergafer3

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm pretty sure they were $108, maybe $118.  A lot of them are priced higher since the stride is discontinued now.  I have paid far above retail on a few in the past, but they were very rare ones that are very hard to find and I'm pretty obsessed with strides.  Some people list them at ridiculous prices though and I doubt they ever sell them at those prices!



Don't the strides run big? I haven't tried one on, but love how they look.


----------



## gee

GoGlam said:
			
		

> I think the inspires feel more like pants to me whereas I feel like I'm wearing leggings with the WUs.  The design for inspires is usually more intricate than WU.  I like them both!



Thanks for this. Haha, I guess I should get both at some point, but I'll probably wait until they fix the issues with the WUs regarding sheerness and the gusset.


----------



## gee

Mandy421 said:
			
		

> I prefer the Inspires.  Whenever I've tried WUC, they always feel like they are falling down a bit when I move a lot.  The Inspires feel secure and I never have to adjust them.  I notice WUC, whereas with the Inspires I forget I'm wearing them.  They just feel like a second skin.  I also think Luxtreme does better for breathability in the heat than Luon.



Thanks for your thoughts, they helped me decide to get the inspires. (i ended up with inkwell though haha). I also got the inverted crops (but in black like I originally wanted). I couldn't help myself! Now I just have to wait for for them to get to me since I live overseas with no Lululemon store!


----------



## Jujuma

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Congrats on getting your post over here LOL
> 
> Oh gosh no it's not silly to have two if you absolutely love them.  But are they the same or a different color?
> 
> They just had the Right Round on sale and I am soooo glad I got two of them! Such a nice pant even though I don't care for the coloring! I got the green and the silver.
> 
> I dont duplicate pants like black Astros, you know how they just update the waistband with the new colors? I don't buy those dups.
> 
> But now I am getting so many pairs in my collection that I have to make sure I don't duplicate colors! I just picked up the Straight to Studio I think it's called in the silver denim and I love them. They were on sale to for a whopping price of $84 LOL Big deal huh? they were $92 HA



I now know how people include quotes in their posts too! Anything I learn where the computer/iPad is involved is an accomplishment for me. LOL. Both pair are black, but I really only wear black sometimes with other color at the waist band. I think I'll probably end up keeping them because I'll probably wear them before I can return them! I guess it's the $92 price tag. If they were $50 I probably would feel better, but then I would feel better if all Lulu's were lower priced.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bergafer3 said:


> Don't the strides run big? I haven't tried one on, but love how they look.



Yes, they do.  I always sized down in the strides.  I think almost every single one ran big except maybe one or two of the slub denim ones.  I have an indigo slub denim one where I could maybe get by with my regular top size, but I always size down in strides and it works (just a little tighter than others).  I hate that lulu stopped making them--my wallet loves it and my closet probably likes the space, but I miss seeing new ones!



Mandy421 said:


> I prefer the Inspires.  Whenever I've tried WUC, they always feel like they are falling down a bit when I move a lot.  The Inspires feel secure and I never have to adjust them.  I notice WUC, whereas with the Inspires I forget I'm wearing them.  They just feel like a second skin.  I also think Luxtreme does better for breathability in the heat than Luon.



I prefer inspires too.  They are much better for workouts and anything sweaty.  I only have a couple WUCs and usually wear them around the house or to bed--they attract too much pet hair to wear in public for me.


----------



## coutureddd

gee said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm looking to buy some versatile, regular black crops. What do you prefer: wunder unders or run inspire ii crops and why?
> 
> I've been reading reviews that point to run inspires, but the WUs seem more versatile (plain). Which pant is more worth it?
> 
> I weight train and do cardio 6x a week. Sometimes I do barre or yoga, so either pant fits the bill. Thanks in advance for your opinions!



i have 5-6 pairs of the run inspire ii crops and they're my FAVORITE. i spin and do barrys bootcamp and also barre workouts.....and i SWEAT so the material is conducive to keeping me dry. they are super comfortable and i wear them sometimes when im doing errands. they stay put and i've never had an issue with them. also love the various color patterns.

i don't have the WUC but i definitely like the run inspire ii spandex better than the WUC material.


----------



## mundodabolsa

on the inspire vs wunder under debate it depends on the material you prefer. my meaty thighs look much better in luon than power luxtreme. I can sometimes handle the regular luxtreme but power luxtreme (there is a difference right, not my imagination?) is too unforgiving for me.


----------



## emcosmo1639

mundodabolsa said:


> on the inspire vs wunder under debate it *depends on the material you prefer*. my meaty thighs look much better in luon than power luxtreme. I can sometimes handle the regular luxtreme but power luxtreme (there is a difference right, not my imagination?) is too unforgiving for me.



This is the biggest factor imo.  It's so dry out here that I like the feel of the inspires more.  For some reason the WUs aren't as comfortable when my skin is dry (the inspires feel more silky to me).  Also inspires are so much better when you sweat a lot.  For a light workout it doesn't matter, but for something like spin, kickboxing etc, WU's just don't cut it ime.


----------



## stylefly

So....if you look on the Ivivva site, there are a TON of patterns and colours that are unfamiliar! Strawberry Milkshake, Pretty Purple, Surge (older, gorgeous colour). Wonder if they will make it to Lulu at some point?


----------



## terps08

gee said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, they helped me decide to get the inspires. (i ended up with inkwell though haha). I also got the inverted crops (but in black like I originally wanted). I couldn't help myself! Now I just have to wait for for them to get to me since I live overseas with no Lululemon store!



Great!   I like Inspires for running or more active activities.  I love the Wunder Unders for yoga - I find the material doesn't dry quickly enough for running.


----------



## sabrunka

I feel like posting a photo of my collection, maybe in the future I'll post me wearing them lol.  I don't have too much yet but I will get more once I secure a job! In the photo there is:
2x Wunder Unders
1x Groove Shorts
3x Pace Setter Skirts
1x Run Swiftly Long Sleeve
1x Reflection Long Sleeve
1x Practice Freely Tank
1x Run Beanie
2x Headbands
1x Pants I have NO idea what they're called, really old but love them haha.

I NEED MOOOORE


----------



## love_addict919

Do not buy the straight to the studio pants! After one washing they are pilling everywhere! Should I take them to the store and ask for a new pair or refund? I mean, c'mon... ONE washing and their pilling?

ETA: I got so many compliments when I wore them to so I would really like to see if they would exchange but I doubt thats possible? What are your experiences with a problem like this?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> Do not buy the straight to the studio pants! After one washing they are pilling everywhere! Should I take them to the store and ask for a new pair or refund? I mean, c'mon... ONE washing and their pilling?
> 
> ETA: I got so many compliments when I wore them to so I would really like to see if they would exchange but I doubt thats possible? What are your experiences with a problem like this?




Oh I have them and LOVE them but I just bought them and only wore them once. Which color do you have? I have the silver denim pair so I dont think mine will pill.  But my friend has the Inkwell and she hasnt mentioned they pilled. 

How did you wash them?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

sabrunka said:


> I feel like posting a photo of my collection, maybe in the future I'll post me wearing them lol.  I don't have too much yet but I will get more once I secure a job! In the photo there is:
> 2x Wunder Unders
> 1x Groove Shorts
> 3x Pace Setter Skirts
> 1x Run Swiftly Long Sleeve
> 1x Reflection Long Sleeve
> 1x Practice Freely Tank
> 1x Run Beanie
> 2x Headbands
> 1x Pants I have NO idea what they're called, really old but love them haha.
> 
> I NEED MOOOORE



OMG I dont wanna ever post mine LOL! It will sicken me that I could probably have a car out in my driveway LOL! 

But I LOVE your Swiftly!! Never saw that one before. What color is it called? 

Nice collection!!


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Oh I have them and LOVE them but I just bought them and only wore them once. Which color do you have? I have the silver denim pair so I dont think mine will pill.  But my friend has the Inkwell and she hasnt mentioned they pilled.
> 
> How did you wash them?



I have the silver demin pair and i wash all of my lulu in a seperate wash on cold and hang to dry. I LOVE the fit, just not the pilling or whatever is happening right at the seams.


----------



## chunkylover53

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG I dont wanna ever post mine LOL! It will sicken me that I could probably have a car out in my driveway LOL!
> 
> But I LOVE your Swiftly!! Never saw that one before. What color is it called?
> 
> Nice collection!!



Me either! Easily over 100 Lulu pieces here.  Looks like the tender violet Swiftly?

Apparently surge is coming back! I was happy to see faded zap come back, but yuk to that horrible polka dot print on it. There are good polka dots and bad polka dots. The faded zap polka dots are definitely bad.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG I dont wanna ever post mine LOL! It will sicken me that I could probably have a car out in my driveway LOL!
> 
> But I LOVE your Swiftly!! Never saw that one before. What color is it called?
> 
> Nice collection!!



Same here!  My SO always jokes we have a lulu store in our house since over half my closet is lulu.  I've never really gone through all of my items, but I do know I have over 35 strides---kind of ridiculous but I wear them all the time!


----------



## sabrunka

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG I dont wanna ever post mine LOL! It will sicken me that I could probably have a car out in my driveway LOL!
> 
> But I LOVE your Swiftly!! Never saw that one before. What color is it called?
> 
> Nice collection!!



Yah I THINK it's the tender violet?!? Haha not sure! It's the last one they had at the London, Chelsea showroom so I grabbed it back in November or so! And thanks!

I like the new pale teal colour which has been released! I wish they made it in the pace setter skirt hmph.  I can't even see the dots on the Ray colour? I'm so confused.


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG I dont wanna ever post mine LOL! It will sicken me that I could probably have a car out in my driveway LOL!





chunkylover53 said:


> Me either! Easily over 100 Lulu pieces here.  Looks like the tender violet Swiftly?





emcosmo1639 said:


> Same here!  My SO always jokes we have a lulu store in our house since over half my closet is lulu.  I've never really gone through all of my items, but I do know I have over 35 strides---kind of ridiculous but I wear them all the time!



Show! Show! Show!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> I have the silver demin pair and i wash all of my lulu in a seperate wash on cold and hang to dry. I LOVE the fit, just not the pilling or whatever is happening right at the seams.




Hmmmm now I am worried. I normally hand wash everything. I was getting tired of it and threw my Black Swan Astros in the wash (hand wash cycle, hang to dry) and they came out terrible!! They seem to REALLY be a magnet now for lint and dog hair 

So I guess I am back to hand washing everything again! Stinks because I have carpal tunnel real bad and it kills my hands to wring out big items like pants. 

I will keep an eye on my silver pair and see how they end up. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> Show! Show! Show!




Maybe one day LOL! I did a spreadsheet though and when I finally looked down at the total I got a case of the cold sweats  :lolots:

Has anyone read any info on this white scarf? Normally when they do a sneak peek the item isnt far behind in either stores or the website. I have been waiting for like 3 weeks now to get my hands on this scarf


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Jujuma said:


> I now know how people include quotes in their posts too! Anything I learn where the computer/iPad is involved is an accomplishment for me. LOL. Both pair are black, but I really only wear black sometimes with other color at the waist band. I think I'll probably end up keeping them because I'll probably wear them before I can return them! I guess it's the $92 price tag. If they were $50 I probably would feel better, but then I would feel better if all Lulu's were lower priced.



Isnt it fun when you figure something out LOL! If your ever stuck just post here and one of us can help you! 

Why dont you trade them in for an inkwell color? I am pretty sure the Grooves and an Astro is out in Inkwell, then the $92 wont be as bad being that you have something different instead of like buying a duplicate color? Thats where I am at now, even though I want the Astros with the Pink waistband I am refraining because I have a black pair already.  I agree I wish they were $50 too...then we would all be happy LOL!


----------



## sabrunka

Haven't seen that scarf anywhere! Maybe next week?

I feel a tad ill now.. I just made a big order (well big in my opinion) online.  I make myself feel better by saying that if I feel guilty I can just resell them on ebay or something lol. I got two more pace setter skirts, one pair of boogie shorts, one pair of groove shorts and a practice freely tank.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

chunkylover53 said:


> Me either! Easily over 100 Lulu pieces here.  Looks like the tender violet Swiftly?
> 
> Apparently surge is coming back! I was happy to see faded zap come back, but yuk to that horrible polka dot print on it. There are good polka dots and bad polka dots. The faded zap polka dots are definitely bad.



I remember T.V., but it looks better in your photo then it did in the stores! LOL

I LOVE Faded Zap, I see they made an Energy Bra in that color that I must have. It reminds me of my Nike "Liquid Lime" color. 





emcosmo1639 said:


> Same here!  My SO always jokes we have a lulu store in our house since over half my closet is lulu.  I've never really gone through all of my items, but I do know I have over 35 strides---kind of ridiculous but I wear them all the time!



Now I dont feel bad having like 9 or 10 Scuba's   Do you watch Real Housewives? The one girl (Yolanda) in the Beverly Hills show wore a gorgeous Lulu outfit in last nights episode and I swear that was a white In Stride! It was a gorgeous outfit! 

And I have been meaning to tell you I am SO GLAD I listened to you and got the Right Round pants!!! I LOVEEEE them!  I love that dog hair does not stick to them too like you said. I hesitated getting a 2nd pair but I am so glad I got both. I didnt think the silver was attractive on the website, but once I tried it on its now my favorite color. So thanks for talking them up so much, what a great pant! 





sabrunka said:


> Yah I THINK it's the tender violet?!? Haha not sure! It's the last one they had at the London, Chelsea showroom so I grabbed it back in November or so! And thanks!
> 
> I like the new pale teal colour which has been released! I wish they made it in the pace setter skirt hmph.  I can't even see the dots on the Ray colour? I'm so confused.




I love the new colors too! The Very Green color looks nice paired with Faded Zap on the Whats New page. Happy to see new colors!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

sabrunka said:


> Haven't seen that scarf anywhere! Maybe next week?
> 
> I feel a tad ill now.. I just made a big order (well big in my opinion) online.  I make myself feel better by saying that if I feel guilty I can just resell them on ebay or something lol. I got two more pace setter skirts, one pair of boogie shorts, one pair of groove shorts and a practice freely tank.




OMG I was hyperventilating when I got my Visa for this month  with the yogabowl, some sale stuff, and store and web purchases I spent way to much last month. I really have to take a break!  I hate that you have to buy stuff right away or it might sell out. Thank gawd that lately I dont like anything in the uploads LOL!


----------



## sabrunka

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG I was hyperventilating when I got my Visa for this month  with the yogabowl, some sale stuff, and store and web purchases I spent way to much last month. I really have to take a break!  I hate that you have to buy stuff right away or it might sell out. Thank gawd that lately I dont like anything in the uploads LOL!



Haha I know eh! I mean, I know they will have it in my local store, but even that is about a 35 minute drive away and I can't be bothered waiting until it gets released there.  Now I will have 5 pace setter skirts :weird:


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

sabrunka said:


> Haha I know eh! I mean, I know they will have it in my local store, but even that is about a 35 minute drive away and I can't be bothered waiting until it gets released there.  Now I will have 5 pace setter skirts :weird:




Yeah but you cant rely on that they might have it in stores because the stores don't get everything off the web.  Shades of that Bordeaux Scuba again! It was on the site for a few hours til it sold out and never saw it again.  So now I know when I really want something I get it and then I know I have at least 2 weeks to think about it. 

But for me it stinks because once I order from the website it takes a whole week to get to me! Ugh I hate that!! LOL! 

My store is a 45 minute drive one way and now I wont go back there after how those biatches treated me over the hemming of my pants. So now I have to rely on the other store I shopped at which is an hour+ away. But luckily I have a friend that is close to like 3 stores and she picks me up stuff all the time LOL!


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Yeah but you cant rely on that they might have it in stores because the stores don't get everything off the web.  Shades of that Bordeaux Scuba again! It was on the site for a few hours til it sold out and never saw it again.  So now I know when I really want something I get it and then I know I have at least 2 weeks to think about it.
> 
> But for me it stinks because once I order from the website it takes a whole week to get to me! Ugh I hate that!! LOL!
> 
> My store is a 45 minute drive one way and now I wont go back there after how those biatches treated me over the hemming of my pants. So now I have to rely on the other store I shopped at which is an hour+ away. But luckily I have a friend that is close to like 3 stores and she picks me up stuff all the time LOL!




Yup, takes a full week for me also!  

My closest store is about 15 mins away drive and they are ALWAYS sneering at one thing or another... I get it, you work at a high-end sports store in a very nice area, but come ON, get OVER yourself.  I don't go there anymore.

The other one is in the city and their eds are SO nice, but parking is always a mess, so I usually take public transportation and that could take 30+ mins.  I go to yoga nearby, so sometimes I'll head there before or afterwards.  And they sometimes have different stuff on MD than on the site, which is a nice surprise.

Shopping online is soo much easier, just takes forever it feels like!


----------



## sabrunka

I do agree that some of the associates are very strange in their behaviour... Most of mine at my shop are good but still.  Years ago I had an interview at Lululemon, it was horrible. The first part of the interview (it was a group interview) was that you had to go for a run. I had never done running at that point. I was into fitness and stuff, but not a runner.  I had to walk most of the way and it was embarrassing, I didn't get offered the job. I had been in after though and noticed that the people who ran the best in the interview were now employees... I find it such an unfair way to hire someone.


----------



## terps08

Did anyone get anything from the upload this morning?  I really like the In The Flow Crop, but I think they will be sheer!  The color is gorgeous though... 

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/hot-yoga/In-The-Flow-Crop


----------



## sabrunka

terps08 said:


> Did anyone get anything from the upload this morning?  I really like the In The Flow Crop, but I think they will be sheer!  The color is gorgeous though...
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/hot-yoga/In-The-Flow-Crop



I got a couple of the new colours for the pace setter skirt, the ray colour and the orange! I saw a few other things I liked but I wasn't totally convinced.


----------



## sabrunka

I'm totally lying actually, I am very convinced by the new teal colour! If it comes out in the wunder unders or pace setter or run speed short, I'm sollldd


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Hmmmm now I am worried. I normally hand wash everything. I was getting tired of it and threw my Black Swan Astros in the wash (hand wash cycle, hang to dry) and they came out terrible!! They seem to REALLY be a magnet now for lint and dog hair
> 
> So I guess I am back to hand washing everything again! Stinks because I have carpal tunnel real bad and it kills my hands to wring out big items like pants.
> 
> I will keep an eye on my silver pair and see how they end up. Thanks for the info though.



I always use the delicate cycle in my washer and then hang dry and I've never had a problem.  Some items are more prone to pilling (I notice it with anything slub denim and my yogi/cabin ls) than others.  As for the pet hair, I don't think that has anything to do with how you washed them--I've dealt with that with my WUCs, WUPs, astros and grooves--it's just the material (still pants do it too).  I can't stand it so I try to stick to anything tencel (or silkier materials), DSCs, DSPs or slub denim materials.  



Luv2BuyBags said:


> Now I dont feel bad having like 9 or 10 Scuba's   Do you watch Real Housewives? The one girl (Yolanda) in the Beverly Hills show wore a gorgeous Lulu outfit in last nights episode and I swear that was a white In Stride! It was a gorgeous outfit!
> 
> And I have been meaning to tell you I am SO GLAD I listened to you and got the Right Round pants!!! I LOVEEEE them!  I love that dog hair does not stick to them too like you said. I hesitated getting a 2nd pair but I am so glad I got both. I didnt think the silver was attractive on the website, but once I tried it on its now my favorite color. So thanks for talking them up so much, what a great pant!



I def noticed her stride last night--I have that one too, lol.  She is always decked out in lulu!  

I'm glad you like the right round pants--I'm actually wearing the silver ones right now!  They are so comfy and I'm glad I got them too--perfect for loungy pants and if you have pets!



terps08 said:


> Did anyone get anything from the upload this morning?  I really like the In The Flow Crop, but I think they will be sheer!  The color is gorgeous though...
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/hot-yoga/In-The-Flow-Crop



I finally made a purchase--I got the green flow crops, but have a really bad feeling they will be see through.  I also grabbed a couple energy bras and the inkwell striped WUs (but I'm going to get them hemmed to crops if a crop version doesn't come out).


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> I always use the delicate cycle in my washer and then hang dry and I've never had a problem.  Some items are more prone to pilling (I notice it with anything slub denim and my yogi/cabin ls) than others.  As for the pet hair, I don't think that has anything to do with how you washed them--I've dealt with that with my WUCs, WUPs, astros and grooves--it's just the material (still pants do it too).  I can't stand it so I try to stick to anything tencel (or silkier materials), DSCs, DSPs or slub denim materials.
> ...
> I finally made a purchase--I got the green flow crops, but have a really bad feeling they will be see through.  I also grabbed a couple energy bras and the inkwell striped WUs (but I'm going to get them hemmed to crops if a crop version doesn't come out).



I use the delicate cycle in my washer too and only with other workout clothes... crazy because they are *workout* clothes.

Oooh, the more I look at the flow crops, the more I want them!  

Will the store hem the WUs to crops or did you mean you will go somewhere else to get them hemmed?


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> I use the delicate cycle in my washer too and only with other workout clothes... crazy because they are *workout* clothes.
> 
> Oooh, the more I look at the flow crops, the more I want them!
> 
> Will the store hem the WUs to crops or did you mean you will go somewhere else to get them hemmed?



I agree that it is ridiculous to wash workout clothes on the delicate cycle and air dry them!  I don't know of any other brand requiring this!  

Lulu will hem any of their items for free so if the WUs don't end up coming out in crops, I'll probably just take them in and have them turned into crops.  It usually takes about a week or so.  Sure the pants are $10 more which is annoying, but I really like the vertical stripes!


----------



## kmh1190

I'm hoping they offer the inthe flow crops in dark heather grey.  I think I'm getting old and square because I don't think I can pull off the green (or a lot of the other vibrant colors they offer in their pants...Lol  I bought the wunder under crops in bordeaux and I thought I was being daring).  Love the style though.  Curious to see from those of you who got the green if they are sheer.

have to say that one of my favorite recent purchases is the straight to studio jacket.  It looks like a hoodie but feels lighter like a windbreaker.  Yes, I bought the black even though I thought about the yellow.


----------



## kmh1190

^Edit:  I meant street to studio jacket


----------



## chunkylover53

^I have the Street to Studio jacket in inkwell coming! Hopefully this week. I'm excited! 

I also just pulled the trigger on the green In the Flow crops, since initial reports are saying they are not sheer. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sabrunka

chunkylover53 said:


> ^I have the Street to Studio jacket in inkwell coming! Hopefully this week. I'm excited!
> 
> I also just pulled the trigger on the green In the Flow crops, since initial reports are saying they are not sheer. Fingers crossed!



I got the inkwell today  I like it but I definitely find they run small.. Normally I can fit into a 4 or 6 in jackets/hoodies and I got a 6 in this and definitely could have gotten an 8.... Ah well, it's nice! I'll use it for running too!


----------



## chunkylover53

sabrunka said:


> I got the inkwell today  I like it but I definitely find they run small.. Normally I can fit into a 4 or 6 in jackets/hoodies and I got a 6 in this and definitely could have gotten an 8.... Ah well, it's nice! I'll use it for running too!



Ooh, small is good. My parcel is in Sydney... but looks like it might not make it today, boo. I usually buy off the US Lulu site as it's much cheaper than here. The Street to Studio jacket is $50 more here! Crazy.


----------



## sabrunka

chunkylover53 said:


> Ooh, small is good. My parcel is in Sydney... but looks like it might not make it today, boo. I usually buy off the US Lulu site as it's much cheaper than here. The Street to Studio jacket is $50 more here! Crazy.



Yah it is crazy! I used to live in England and for a Pace Setter skirt it was 54 pounds while 58 dollars here, I was like wtf? 54 pounds is like 90 dollars!!!


----------



## laurakasbaum

I just ordered the Heart Ease long sleeve in pink shell and heathered polar cream since they were on sale ($49 may not be all that much cheaper, but I will pay that over $68 any day!) and a new headband. 

Also getting the training going for the quarter marathon I'm running in June (anyone else doing the Summerfest Rock 'n Sole run this june?) and decided to motivate myself with new gear  lululemon makes me so damn happy


----------



## stylefly

laurakasbaum said:


> I just ordered the Heart Ease long sleeve in pink shell and heathered polar cream since they were on sale ($49 may not be all that much cheaper, but I will pay that over $68 any day!) and a new headband.
> 
> Also getting the training going for the quarter marathon I'm running in June (anyone else doing the Summerfest Rock 'n Sole run this june?) and decided to motivate myself with new gear  lululemon makes me so damn happy



That sounds like a fun 10k run! Where is it?
I know what you mean about motivating with new gear. I grabbed a load of bright things this weekend! A Faded Zap Swiftly (I think I will wear this for my May marathon), the faded zap pace tights, the yellow street to studio jacket (on the fence about this one, not sure if it looks good on me), a pair of Speeds I found with the Spring has Sprung print, a faded zap Energy Bra, and my very first Pace Setter skirt! I am thinking of wearing it when I do the SeaWheeze in August . That was a huge purchase for me, I usually get maybe one new item a month but I love the new colours!


----------



## terps08

laurakasbaum said:


> I just ordered the Heart Ease long sleeve in pink shell and heathered polar cream since they were on sale ($49 may not be all that much cheaper, but I will pay that over $68 any day!) and a new headband.
> 
> Also getting the training going for the quarter marathon I'm running in June (anyone else doing the *Summerfest Rock 'n Sole* run this june?) and decided to motivate myself with new gear  lululemon makes me so damn happy



That sounds so fun!  

I motivate myself with Lululemon also! 



stylefly said:


> That sounds like a fun 10k run! Where is it?
> I know what you mean about motivating with new gear. I grabbed a load of bright things this weekend! A Faded Zap Swiftly (I think I will wear this for my May marathon), the faded zap pace tights, the yellow street to studio jacket (on the fence about this one, not sure if it looks good on me), a pair of Speeds I found with the Spring has Sprung print, a faded zap Energy Bra, and my very first Pace Setter skirt! I am thinking of wearing it when I do the SeaWheeze in August . That was a huge purchase for me, I usually get maybe one new item a month but I love the new colours!



Jealous you are doing the SeaWheeze!  All of the reviews made it look so fun and I like there's more than just running - just seems like a great event all around.


----------



## stylefly

terps08 said:


> That sounds so fun!
> 
> I motivate myself with Lululemon also!
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous you are doing the SeaWheeze!  All of the reviews made it look so fun and I like there's more than just running - just seems like a great event all around.


^ I'll be honest, the run is secondary to the loot that I want to get at the SeaWheeze merchandise expo. Isn't that pathetic ? My hubby was like, "You're spending god knows how much for plane tickets and a hotel so that you can&#8230;buy MORE stuff?" Not sure if my reasoning got through to him, lol.


----------



## terps08

Upload!  Anyone get anything?

I am eyeing: 
Dune Petite Dot CRB (but it looks SUPER see through, gah)
In the Flow Crops in Black (again, my concern is that it's sheer)
Free Fall Crop in Inkwell


----------



## sabrunka

Didn't get anything, but I want a swimsuit! I have to go into my shop and see if they have it, as the one I like is already sold out lol.


----------



## love_addict919

Im thinking about getting the forme jacket in fresh teal. Has anyone seen this color in real life? It looks very pretty


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> Upload!  Anyone get anything?
> 
> I am eyeing:
> Dune Petite Dot CRB (but it looks SUPER see through, gah)
> In the Flow Crops in Black (again, my concern is that it's sheer)
> Free Fall Crop in Inkwell



I got two long sleeve swiftlys--the coral with darker sleeves and the green with darker sleeves--I'm a sucker for that style.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

anyone here ever work at Lululemon?


----------



## mellibelly

I got the Power Y in Dahlia and the Ebb & Flow Bra in Pop Orange. I was soo excited to see the Power Y in Luon instead of Luon Light and that Dahlia color is beautiful. I just went back to order the Power Y in Lilac and it's gone now in every size. Did it sell out that fast??

I tried on the Ebb & Flow Bra at the store and loved it. Medium support for me and crazy comfortable. I'll probably get more colors of that. It's my new favorite bra after the Energy.


----------



## kmh1190

I'm hoping for a petit dot fresh teal crb except i noticed in the lululemon addict's blog pictures the dune is really sheer.  Just pulled the trigger on the black in the flow crops even though I said I'd be on a lululemon ban for the next few weeks.  

Question guys...I was washing a bunch of my exercise bottoms and noticed today that my bordeaux wunder under crops and my black groove shorts have the om emblem on both sides.  I've been wearing it with the emblem on the back of the waistband and there is an emblem on the "inside out" side on the leg.  Does this mean they are meant to be reversible?  My black crop wunder unders do not have this.


----------



## mundodabolsa

kmh1190 said:


> Question guys...I was washing a bunch of my exercise bottoms and noticed today that my *bordeaux wunder under crops* and my black groove shorts have the om emblem on both sides.  I've been wearing it with the emblem on the back of the waistband and there is an emblem on the "inside out" side on the leg.*  Does this mean they are meant to be reversible?*  My black crop wunder unders do not have this.



for the wunder unders at least I can answer that yes, that's exactly what it means.  all my reversible pairs have the emblem on the back of the waistband on the colored side and then on the leg on the black side.


----------



## kmh1190

mundodabolsa said:


> for the wunder unders at least I can answer that yes, that's exactly what it means.  all my reversible pairs have the emblem on the back of the waistband on the colored side and then on the leg on the black side.


 
Cool Funny I just noticed this and I've had the pants for a while now.


----------



## emcosmo1639

The new green crops (like eb & flows) came in the mail yesterday and I've pretty much worn them nonstop since.  They are so comfy and finally NOT see through!!  I'm obsessed with them!  I guess I finally get the hype about the original eb & flows.


----------



## terps08

mellibelly said:


> I got the Power Y in Dahlia and the Ebb & Flow Bra in Pop Orange. I was soo excited to see the Power Y in Luon instead of Luon Light and that Dahlia color is beautiful. I just went back to order the Power Y in Lilac and it's gone now in every size. Did it sell out that fast??
> 
> I tried on the Ebb & Flow Bra at the store and loved it. Medium support for me and crazy comfortable. I'll probably get more colors of that. It's my new favorite bra after the Energy.



I had the Power Y in Dahlia in my shopping cart last night and was going to sleep on it.  Can't believe I did because it's completely sold out at this point.  I ended up getting the black (which is really more like heathered grey), but I'm still excited for old luon!!!


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> The new green crops (like eb & flows) came in the mail yesterday and I've pretty much worn them nonstop since.  They are so comfy and finally NOT see through!!  I'm obsessed with them!  I guess I finally get the hype about the original eb & flows.



Ah!!  I knew someone on this thread purchased those!  I'm SO glad they are not sheer!!  Gives me hope!  I really really love the fabric they use for those crops (and Ebb & Flows too).


----------



## kmh1190

emcosmo1639 said:


> The new green crops (like eb & flows) came in the mail yesterday and I've pretty much worn them nonstop since. They are so comfy and finally NOT see through!! I'm obsessed with them! I guess I finally get the hype about the original eb & flows.


 
That's awesome. I'm crossing my fingers that the black isn't sheer. Maybe all the complaints are working. I was happy to see that they brought back the luon power y. Maybe all the complaints of the visible mesh panel and sheerness of the luon light didn't fall on deaf ears. I hope they offer more colors of the luon power y.


----------



## emcosmo1639

terps08 said:


> Ah!!  I knew someone on this thread purchased those!  I'm SO glad they are not sheer!!  Gives me hope!  I really really love the fabric they use for those crops (and Ebb & Flows too).



I really see myself wearing them to death!  I hope they keep making them in more colors.  I would LOVE a pair in teal/surge or a deep red!  They are so comfy and so fun!  Wunder unders are nice, but these are much comfier and pet hair doesn't stick to them as much (a constant issue for me with lulu lemon).


----------



## lotuslover

New loot added this morning. Lots of light flare and stripes though 

I broke down and ordered the one piece swimsuit last night. I don't own any one piece swimsuits, but this was cute. I've been sitting on unused giftcards since November, so I'm hoping this works. Returns are accepted for swimwear this year, so I was willing to take a chance. I think accepting returns for swimwear will improve sales compared to last year's attempt. 

Excited for: 
-Very Green anything - love jewel tones! Lulu rarely offers true green tones, so yay for this.
-Return of the Flow n Go tank. I have one in Oasis with black straps released a couple years back and wear it to death over the hot summer months. From the photos I've seen it looks like they've improved the straps & bust support by making them slightly thicker. Yay for this too.


----------



## mellibelly

I just got my luon Power Y in the mail and LOVE it! So much better than the luon light. It's the same same length as the old Power Y. I was hemming every luon light Power Y because they were just too long! The fabric is thicker and the fit is so much better. I feel like I'm showing too much cleavage in the luon light version but this one covers just a little more (maybe the straps aren't as stretchy?) and it holds everything in. I feel like I could even run in it! I'm hoping they come out with more colors. I wish they made the Mellow Lemon in luon, there's no way I'm buying those light colored, see through luon light tanks.


----------



## Jackstraw001

Lululemon Yoga Pants Pulled From Stores for 'Sheerness' 

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...mod=WSJ_article_comments#articleTabs=comments


----------



## gymangel812

Jackstraw001 said:


> Lululemon Yoga Pants Pulled From Stores for 'Sheerness'
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...mod=WSJ_article_comments#articleTabs=comments


this problem has been going on for quite some time, i wonder what made them admit their mistake and recall them now??


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jackstraw001 said:


> Lululemon Yoga Pants Pulled From Stores for 'Sheerness'
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...mod=WSJ_article_comments#articleTabs=comments





gymangel812 said:


> this problem has been going on for quite some time, i wonder what made them admit their mistake and recall them now??



I feel kind of frustrated, because I got a pair of pants recently which I think I can get a refund on, however while they are sheer-ish, I don't think they are more sheer than anything I bought in the last year.  I've been dealing with the sheerness for a long time... and I like the pants... so now I'm doubt about what to do.


----------



## chunkylover53

Uh oh, love the very green pace crops and tights! Too superhero?


----------



## bagsforme

It says their black yoga pants but it doesn't say which ones.  

Is it only the ones bought after march 1, 2013?


----------



## sabrunka

I reallllly want the new green scuba, such a nice colour!


----------



## love_addict919

I really want to order the out and about pant but i cant justify $130 for them, lulu is crazy


----------



## sabrunka

Ok I got the 'Very Green' scuba... I HAD to... It's so beautiful I could cry!! Haha I went in store to get it though, glad I tried it on, it's perfect!


----------



## love_addict919

sabrunka said:


> Ok I got the 'Very Green' scuba... I HAD to... It's so beautiful I could cry!! Haha I went in store to get it though, glad I tried it on, it's perfect!



The very green is very pretty, it would have been perfect for st pattys day! Haha im waiting on my fresh teal forme jacket to arrive, loveeee that color


----------



## mundodabolsa

it's clearly a very slow news day cause this sheerness issue is all over everywhere.  such mixed info about it too.


----------



## Lyn2005

Is this sheerness issue only for the black Luon pants? The other colors are not affected?


----------



## sabrunka

Yah it's even being talked about on my local radio station which is a bit strange lol.  It's odd too that they only pulled the black bottoms, sooo many other colours are incredibly sheer!


----------



## Lyn2005

mundodabolsa said:


> I feel kind of frustrated, because I got a pair of pants recently which I think I can get a refund on, however while they are sheer-ish, I don't think they are more sheer than anything I bought in the last year.  I've been dealing with the sheerness for a long time... and I like the pants... so now I'm doubt about what to do.




Lululemon has now posted a FAQ about the sheerness pants issue on their website

http://www.lululemon.com/media/index.php?id=224

Here are instructions on how to claim a refund or exchange

How do guests return product they have purchased? 
 Guests who purchased black luon womens bottoms since March 1st, either online or in stores, and think they have affected product are welcome to return them for a full refund or exchange. 
 Please contact our Guest Education Center at 1-877-263-9300 or gec@lululemon.com with questions as to how to return items purchased made through our e-commerce site.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lyn2005 said:


> Lululemon has now posted a FAQ about the sheerness pants issue on their website
> 
> http://www.lululemon.com/media/index.php?id=224
> 
> Here are instructions on how to claim a refund or exchange
> 
> How do guests return product they have purchased?
>  Guests who purchased black luon womens bottoms since March 1st, either online or in stores, and think they have affected product are welcome to return them for a full refund or exchange.
>  Please contact our Guest Education Center at 1-877-263-9300 or gec@lululemon.com with questions as to how to return items purchased made through our e-commerce site.



thank you so much for posting the details.

I guess my frustration is over if I should care or not.  because I feel like the problem extends to much further back than march 1st, so I sort of feel like if my new pants are just as sheer as my older ones that I can't return, and I still bought them, should I return them just because I can, or wear them like I wear the others? 

I just can't decide!


----------



## chunkylover53

Lulu briefly had a list of pants for refunds on their website which included inkwell, frond and dune also. Pants from last year and this year. 63 items, I think. Interesting to see how this will play out...

I bought the very green Scuba too!


----------



## BittyMonkey

mundodabolsa said:


> it's clearly a very slow news day cause this sheerness issue is all over everywhere.  such mixed info about it too.



Well, half of it is men drooling and making jokes about wanting to go to yoga now.


----------



## mundodabolsa

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, half of it is men drooling and making jokes about wanting to go to yoga now.



true.  (rolls eyes...)

it was also discussed at one my gyms tonight post-class in the locker room. definitely a hot topic.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I think this is absolutely ridiculous on lululemon's end.  The sheerness has been going on since long before March 1st and is not isolated to black bottoms.  I've returned three different bottom items, none of which were black, for extreme sheerness issues (all NWT, all within their absurdly short return period).  I'm really big on supporting companies with good customer service and this is the final straw for me.  I have more than enough lulu to last a lifetime and refuse to purchase anymore until they pull their heads out of their &%*#$....there is a really bad story in one of the facebook groups that also has me concerned about what the heck is going on with corporate (basically a customer was asked to bend over and prove sheerness in the store before they would accept the return--she called GEC after and the behavior was supported/backed up).  All in all it's a company that has been in a slow decline that continues to handle every issue terribly.


----------



## Lyn2005

I'm curious how sheer the march 1 batch of Luon pants are? Like....sheer enough to see your underwear pattern if you are wearing the right size? Or, sheer enough to only see VPL but still opaque?


----------



## lmoses

Question for the lulu experts! I am looking for a pair of flattering running shorts for the horribly hot summer. I bought the distance shorts from gap, but they ride up on my thighs when I run. Any thoughts on some lulu shorts that will stay in place and keep me cool on long runs? I don't want wind shorts.thanks!


----------



## lotuslover

Lyn2005 said:


> I'm curious how sheer the march 1 batch of Luon pants are? Like....sheer enough to see your underwear pattern if you are wearing the right size? Or, sheer enough to only see VPL but still opaque?


 
IMO, the sheerness problems predates the March 1 press release information. Many of us noticed a decline in quality starting back in 2011-2012, depending on the product. Colored luon bottoms especially in Flash, Sweater Knit Pattern, and the Wren Camo print became completely sheer upon bending over as well as their cleverly marketed "the under" bottom (completely sheer standing for me, but I must mention these crops aren't true luon). VPL definitely happened with these batches for me. You know you have problems when you can read the size tag in plain sight when bending over in front of a mirror.

Not luon, but also see-through:

The Ebb n Flows, while not luon, were extremely sheer for me, as in enough to see undergarmets and the tag while standing. Bending over in this crop for some was bad bad news... some reviews on the lulu website were especially shocking with one commenter mentioning they saw "everything" when a fellow yogini did downward dog in yoga class . This crop, while hyped was an easy pass for me due to the almost nylon/tights sheerness I experienced. Reviewers on various websites and online mentioned having to purchase special underwear just to spot this crop, which is totally crazy to me. 

Their luxtreme, or running compression fabric has become noticeably thinner/poorer quality IMO. I use these crops exclusively for running and never for squatting or bending over, but have definitely noticed less support and thinner fabric. I've passed on the last 4-5 crops running crops released since early summer since I need support for my muscles when I run. Thank goodness for brands like CW-X that are at a similar price but offer higher quality fabrics for athletes.

The Luluaddict blog has a great write-up about the press release and sheerness in her post from yesterday entitled, "Can Christine Day Be Replaced Already?"


----------



## eurasiangirl

"BEND OVER AND WE'LL GIVE YOU A REFUND": http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/2013/03/bend-over-and-well-give-you-refund-wth.html (honestly, I'm really not surprised. This is something they would do....)

Also, the FB comments on their page can be pretty entertaining in a sad way...I mean its just sad this is what the company has come to. 

Crazy that they're only saying (at this point) that the black bottoms are the only ones affected. And only the March 1 ones....um NO. Literally this has been going on for a year or two....and the colored bottoms are even worse than the blacks in my opinion. I bought the In the Flow crops in green online, tried them on when they got here and BAM sheer even without bending over. Needless to say, I brought them for a refund and it was fine but still....


----------



## katran26

I was actually never a Lulu fan; you can find similar styles (that aren't sheer, LOL) for far cheaper. Then again, I only wear these for actually working out, and a lot of women wear them everyday, all the time. So I guess I'd be outraged if these replaced jeans/normal clothes in my wardrobe and turns out they're sheer.


----------



## gymangel812

lmoses said:


> Question for the lulu experts! I am looking for a pair of flattering running shorts for the horribly hot summer. I bought the distance shorts from gap, but they ride up on my thighs when I run. Any thoughts on some lulu shorts that will stay in place and keep me cool on long runs? I don't want wind shorts.thanks!


speed shorts or groove shorts (depending on which fit you like better)


----------



## Lyn2005

lotuslover said:


> IMO, the sheerness problems predates the March 1 press release information. Many of us noticed a decline in quality starting back in 2011-2012, depending on the product. Colored luon bottoms especially in Flash, Sweater Knit Pattern, and the Wren Camo print became completely sheer upon bending over as well as their cleverly marketed "the under" bottom (completely sheer standing for me, but I must mention these crops aren't true luon). VPL definitely happened with these batches for me. You know you have problems when you can read the size tag in plain sight when bending over in front of a mirror.
> 
> Not luon, but also see-through:
> 
> The Ebb n Flows, while not luon, were extremely sheer for me, as in enough to see undergarmets and the tag while standing. Bending over in this crop for some was bad bad news... some reviews on the lulu website were especially shocking with one commenter mentioning they saw "everything" when a fellow yogini did downward dog in yoga class . This crop, while hyped was an easy pass for me due to the almost nylon/tights sheerness I experienced. Reviewers on various websites and online mentioned having to purchase special underwear just to spot this crop, which is totally crazy to me.
> 
> Their luxtreme, or running compression fabric has become noticeably thinner/poorer quality IMO. I use these crops exclusively for running and never for squatting or bending over, but have definitely noticed less support and thinner fabric. I've passed on the last 4-5 crops running crops released since early summer since I need support for my muscles when I run. Thank goodness for brands like CW-X that are at a similar price but offer higher quality fabrics for athletes.
> 
> The Luluaddict blog has a great write-up about the press release and sheerness in her post from yesterday entitled, "Can Christine Day Be Replaced Already?"


 
Thank you for an in depth explanation of this. I really had no idea about the quality decline, this is very sad to hear. It's upsetting to hear that they are only offering exchanges for black luon pants, what about the other styles you mentioned that offer no coverage?

I have seen this company grow from its small origins, being a Vancouverite myself, and always loved their "Designed in Vancouver, Made in Vancouver" starting philsophy. Now with all the outsourcing, which was bound to happen, of course, their quality has suffered.

I'm going to dive into my lululemon cupboard and try on all my recent bottoms to see if they are sheer. For some reason, I never thought to check myself out in the mirror while bending over. Yikes for all the people behind me in bikram yoga!


----------



## lotuslover

Lyn2005 said:


> Thank you for an in depth explanation of this. I really had no idea about the quality decline, this is very sad to hear. It's upsetting to hear that they are only offering exchanges for black luon pants, what about the other styles you mentioned that offer no coverage?
> 
> I have seen this company grow from its small origins, being a Vancouverite myself, and always loved their "Designed in Vancouver, Made in Vancouver" starting philsophy. Now with all the outsourcing, which was bound to happen, of course, their quality has suffered.
> 
> I'm going to dive into my lululemon cupboard and try on all my recent bottoms to see if they are sheer. For some reason, I never thought to check myself out in the mirror while bending over. Yikes for all the people behind me in bikram yoga!


 
Happily! I concur with the frustration regarding the non black luon items. In reality, I've seen the decline and sheerness with many things non luon and have become a very picky buyer as a result.


----------



## kmh1190

Just got my luon power y (the "black" but it is more of a charcoal gray) and what a difference between it and the luon light ones.  I'm looking at my luon light ones and think "Did I really pay the same price for these?"  I guess I can understand if people like the lighter weight of the luon light but there is such a difference in the quality.  I also like the shorter cut of the regular luon one.

Lululemon is definitely going to have to rethink its current policies and practices.  I suspect there will be a change in leadership soon and some restructuring to get through all this bad press. Plus the stock which has kinda not done much recently has taken a hit and there doesn't seem to be much upside.  I was in a group fitness class and someone said "Aren't those the bad pants?"  They happened to be my cropped wunder unders that I've had a few years now, the ones with the diamond gusset and I said "These are the good ones but the company has been having issues".  I hope lululemon can get their $h!t together.


----------



## stylefly

gymangel812 said:


> speed shorts or groove shorts (depending on which fit you like better)


Groove shorts are not really meant for running- I wouldn't run in Luon . Plus they ride up like there's no tomorrow when trying to run in them!
I do have a pair of Speeds but sized up as they are SHORT. I like the Turbos, but TBH all shorts ride up on me, I guess it's my body type&#8230;? At any rate, I have found that crops are the best as there are no chafing issues that way. I would suggest my favourites, but they've discontinued them all. Have you tried the Pace crops? Those might work for you&#8230;otherwise, the Groovy Runs are pretty good instead of the Turbos (which are discontinued) and the Speeds, depending on your body shape...


----------



## gymangel812

stylefly said:


> Groove shorts are not really meant for running- I wouldn't run in Luon . Plus they ride up like there's no tomorrow when trying to run in them!
> I do have a pair of Speeds but sized up as they are SHORT. I like the Turbos, but TBH all shorts ride up on me, I guess it's my body type? At any rate, I have found that crops are the best as there are no chafing issues that way. I would suggest my favourites, but they've discontinued them all. Have you tried the Pace crops? Those might work for youotherwise, the Groovy Runs are pretty good instead of the Turbos (which are discontinued) and the Speeds, depending on your body shape...


oops my bad. i just run in speed shorts pacesetter skirt is also a good choice for running.


----------



## bergafer3

I couldn't Decide between the very green scuba hoodie or slate.
I order slate sice I have mint moment. I may order the ver green too
I wish my store had both, so I could see them in person


----------



## love_addict919

I cant believe lulu is making people bend over to judge for sheerness. In todays society, thats asking for a law suit


----------



## kmh1190

I would refuse to even put on the pants to prove they are sheer. Then I would file a claim with AMEX bc they have a return guarantee on all purchases made w their card.


----------



## bergafer3

love_addict919 said:


> I cant believe lulu is making people bend over to judge for sheerness. In todays society, thats asking for a law suit


I know! That's Ridiculous, That such bad customer service


----------



## emcosmo1639

lotuslover said:


> IMO, the sheerness problems predates the March 1 press release information. Many of us noticed a decline in quality starting back in 2011-2012, depending on the product. Colored luon bottoms especially in Flash, Sweater Knit Pattern, and the Wren Camo print became completely sheer upon bending over as well as their cleverly marketed "the under" bottom (completely sheer standing for me, but I must mention these crops aren't true luon). VPL definitely happened with these batches for me. You know you have problems when you can read the size tag in plain sight when bending over in front of a mirror.
> 
> Not luon, but also see-through:
> 
> The Ebb n Flows, while not luon, were extremely sheer for me, as in enough to see undergarmets and the tag while standing. Bending over in this crop for some was bad bad news... some reviews on the lulu website were especially shocking with one commenter mentioning they saw "everything" when a fellow yogini did downward dog in yoga class . This crop, while hyped was an easy pass for me due to the almost nylon/tights sheerness I experienced. Reviewers on various websites and online mentioned having to purchase special underwear just to spot this crop, which is totally crazy to me.
> 
> Their luxtreme, or running compression fabric has become noticeably thinner/poorer quality IMO. I use these crops exclusively for running and never for squatting or bending over, but have definitely noticed less support and thinner fabric. I've passed on the last 4-5 crops running crops released since early summer since I need support for my muscles when I run. Thank goodness for brands like CW-X that are at a similar price but offer higher quality fabrics for athletes.
> 
> The Luluaddict blog has a great write-up about the press release and sheerness in her post from yesterday entitled, "Can Christine Day Be Replaced Already?"



I think it's a cop out for Lulu to only claim the sheerness is from Mar. 1 on and only "form fitting, black bottoms."  I've found sheerness issues with studio crops, pants, and the ebb and flows--all purchased before March 1, all colored and only one was form fitting.  I also just received the inkwell striped WUs and the coral striped WUs, both were sheer.  I stay tts, am slender, have a pancake bum and you can see right through all of these items!  We are talking, see the tag, see if I'm wearing lace, cotton or patterned thongs/panties etc.  It's absolutely ridiculous.  I've pretty much given up on LLL and am sticking to what I have in my closet for now.  I think until Christine Day is fired, nothing will change.



eurasiangirl said:


> "BEND OVER AND WE'LL GIVE YOU A REFUND": http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/2013/03/bend-over-and-well-give-you-refund-wth.html (honestly, I'm really not surprised. This is something they would do....)
> 
> Also, the FB comments on their page can be pretty entertaining in a sad way...I mean its just sad this is what the company has come to.
> 
> Crazy that they're only saying (at this point) that the black bottoms are the only ones affected. And only the March 1 ones....um NO. Literally this has been going on for a year or two....and the colored bottoms are even worse than the blacks in my opinion. I bought the In the Flow crops in green online, tried them on when they got here and BAM sheer even without bending over. Needless to say, I brought them for a refund and it was fine but still....



This is the story I was talking about--she posts in one of the facebook groups and has even been contacted by several news outlets (she's declined them all).  The sad thing is LLL hasn't really given her a decent apology and is requesting she contact them, even though they have her info.


----------



## dcblam

^^ Great case study on "what NOT to do"..... for a company.


----------



## kmh1190

LOL.  Anybody here put on their pants at home and do the "bend over test"?  I did.  Happy to say that all of mine passed, even the recent ones.


----------



## bergafer3

kmh1190 said:


> LOL.  Anybody here put on their pants at home and do the "bend over test"?  I did.  Happy to say that all of mine passed, even the recent ones.


I did the bend over test and yup, see Everything! 
Bought them on feb 25. I contacted lulu, hope they exchange them.
I spend a lot there, they should. And the only store we have in our area the girls are rude. They need customer service training.


----------



## kmh1190

bergafer3 said:


> I did the bend over test and yup, see Everything!
> Bought them on feb 25. I contacted lulu, hope they exchange them.
> I spend a lot there, they should. And the only store we have in our area* the girls are rude*. They need customer service training.


 
Oh that's unfortunate.  I've had varying experiences in the stores.  I've had them be very friendly to being very aloof.  I'm thinking after all that's been going on lately with the alleged in-store bend over tests, customer service might be something they'd review with their "educators".  (Sidenote:  I'm sorry but "educator" to me strikes me as such a haughty title...I know it is what the stores/company classify them as but it rubs me wrong.  Just my peeve I guess )  Hope you are able to return your pants without issue. 


Also I have to say that my black In the Flow Crops are my absolute favorites.  I like them even more than the wunder unders.  They feel great on, give a nice amount of compression and I didn't have a transparency issue.  I've decided to take a breather from lululemon until they get all this sorted out but if they come out with say a dark heather grey, I'd be greatly tempted.


----------



## emcosmo1639

kmh1190 said:


> Oh that's unfortunate.  I've had varying experiences in the stores.  I've had them be very friendly to being very aloof.  I'm thinking after all that's been going on lately with the alleged in-store bend over tests, customer service might be something they'd review with their "educators".  (Sidenote:  I'm sorry but "educator" to me strikes me as such a haughty title...I know it is what the stores/company classify them as but it rubs me wrong.  Just my peeve I guess )  Hope you are able to return your pants without issue.
> 
> 
> Also I have to say that my black In the Flow Crops are my absolute favorites.  I like them even more than the wunder unders.  They feel great on, give a nice amount of compression and I didn't have a transparency issue.  I've decided to take a breather from lululemon until they get all this sorted out but if they come out with say a dark heather grey, I'd be greatly tempted.



I love my green ones!  They aren't sheer and they are SO comfy!  I'm also taking a break from lulu until this all gets sorted out and they improve their customer service (I just can't support the company right now), but I would love to see more In the Flows in the future!


----------



## Jujuma

Ok I just pulled over to post this, after I almost hit three cars. LOL. My local Lulu has 3 manis in the window facing backward w sheer pants on with neon thongs under. The caption is "Sheer Love"?!? So what? Are they making a joke or are they saying this is a look they are promoting? Either way I think in bad taste. Unless they are making fun of themselves which I don't think they are. I'm not a prude but I live in a pretty conservative family town and I don't think this window display is appropriate. Thinking more about it I think they are making of what a big deal people are making over this. Sorry but I think it is a big deal when someone spends $100 or more on pants and you can see everything underneath. Yes, I could tell the color of the thongs.


----------



## bagsforme

really?  were they trying to sell them?  I agree, poor taste.  

When you spend that much on pants they should be high quality.  Not something to make a joke out of.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Jujuma said:


> Ok I just pulled over to post this, after I almost hit three cars. LOL. My local Lulu has 3 manis in the window facing backward w sheer pants on with neon thongs under. The caption is "Sheer Love"?!? So what? Are they making a joke or are they saying this is a look they are promoting? Either way I think in bad taste. Unless they are making fun of themselves which I don't think they are. I'm not a prude but I live in a pretty conservative family town and I don't think this window display is appropriate. Thinking more about it I think they are making of what a big deal people are making over this. Sorry but I think it is a big deal when someone spends $100 or more on pants and you can see everything underneath. Yes, I could tell the color of the thongs.



I guess a few stores are doing that.  Lulu addict posted a pic of one saying "we sinsheerly apologize."  http://luluaddict.blogspot.com

I agree that it is tacky and in poor taste.  I get they are trying to be funny, but I think it may turn off customers.  I personally think highlighting this is silly--they should just take the returns, hope this blows over quickly and move on!


----------



## Jujuma

Drove by again the full statement is "we're all about SHEER LOVE". Tacky. And I still don't get it but that doesn't sound like an apology!


----------



## love_addict919

Such bad taste, but i wouldnt put it past them. This is what they did when hurricane sandy happened... And my area was hit pretty hard.


----------



## bergafer3

love_addict919 said:


> Such bad taste, but i wouldnt put it past them. This is what they did when hurricane sandy happened... And my area was hit pretty hard.


Oh my god!! That's soo bad!! I'm shocked


----------



## Jujuma

love_addict919 said:


> Such bad taste, but i wouldnt put it past them. This is what they did when hurricane sandy happened... And my area was hit pretty hard.


I agree, really poor taste. I don't get it. Do they think they're being cute, uplifting? I think they're just being stupid and alienating customers. I've been so stuck in lululand I haven't shopped for clothes anywhere else in awhile. Last week I had to go to another store for something else and I ended up buying a pair of black ombré Nike leggings, so cute. I know I'll still see that Lulu item I have to have but I'll be looking around at other brands more often now.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Seeing these posts is making me glad I didn't pursue working here. I can't imagine having to ask someone to put pants on and bend over. That is not customer service. I don't care how you frame that. These pictures making fun of the situation are just shameful.


----------



## eurasiangirl

http://lulumum.blogspot.com/2013/03/lululemon-has-always-known-how-to-laugh.html more mannequin and "educator" pics....yikes


----------



## eurasiangirl

burb3rrylov3r said:


> Seeing these posts is making me glad I didn't pursue working here.



Yeah...LLL has just had one scandal after another lately. Does anyone remember the bizarre and tragic Lululemon murder case that took place in a MD store at the beginning of last year-ish? That brought up a lot of questions concerning the cultlike culture of the company and its employees.....scary.

Also, this was a pretty interesting read....http://www.businessinsider.com/12-utterly-bizarre-facts-about-the-rise-of-lululemon-2012-4?op=1


----------



## bagsforme

emcosmo1639 said:


> I guess a few stores are doing that.  Lulu addict posted a pic of one saying "we sinsheerly apologize."  http://luluaddict.blogspot.com
> 
> I agree that it is tacky and in poor taste.  I get they are trying to be funny, but I think it may turn off customers.  I personally think highlighting this is silly--they should just take the returns, hope this blows over quickly and move on!



Wow, those really are sheer.  


Reading the above article about the founder has made me rethink if I want to buy anymore items.  Love their style but sounds like a bunch of wackos running the place.


----------



## emcosmo1639

eurasiangirl said:


> Yeah...LLL has just had one scandal after another lately. Does anyone remember the bizarre and tragic Lululemon murder case that took place in a MD store at the beginning of last year-ish? That brought up a lot of questions concerning the cultlike culture of the company and its employees.....scary.
> 
> Also, this was a pretty interesting read....http://www.businessinsider.com/12-utterly-bizarre-facts-about-the-rise-of-lululemon-2012-4?op=1



I frequently criticize lululemon on here and have been very vocal of my cutting back (and now completely cutting out) on their products.  However, I think the business insider article is a little one sided/skewed and the murder is not representative of the brand (it's not like lululemon asked for that to happen).  I still am incredibly disappointed in the brand and their terrible customer service lately, but I think people tend to criticize the company before they get their facts straight.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

eurasiangirl said:


> Yeah...LLL has just had one scandal after another lately. Does anyone remember the bizarre and tragic Lululemon murder case that took place in a MD store at the beginning of last year-ish? That brought up a lot of questions concerning the cultlike culture of the company and its employees.....scary.
> 
> Also, this was a pretty interesting read....http://www.businessinsider.com/12-utterly-bizarre-facts-about-the-rise-of-lululemon-2012-4?op=1



This is out of control. Their job application is very offbeat as well.


----------



## rckymnts

What are the best LULU tops for larger busts? I want something similar to the no limits tank but the size 4 bra is too tight and the size 6 body it too big. Help?


----------



## rckymnts

Also, has anyone had luck with Ivivva? Do they have the same issues as lululemon? What about sizing? Thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

rckymnts said:


> What are the best LULU tops for larger busts? I want something similar to the no limits tank but the size 4 bra is too tight and the size 6 body it too big. Help?



Its pretty difficult to find a top with a built in bra if you have a large bust but a slim everywhere else. ive had luck with the chatarunga tank and power y but mt chest is pretty squished even after sizing up. I would look for tops without buit in bra.


----------



## lotuslover

rckymnts said:


> What are the best LULU tops for larger busts? I want something similar to the no limits tank but the size 4 bra is too tight and the size 6 body it too big. Help?


 
I feel your pain on this one. gymangel812 had good recs. I'll add, though these styles aren't currently available:

-The "Hot But Not" tank that came out last year. It has a nice, tight fitting bust, but flowly bottom. I sized up to a 6 (I'm normally a 2-4 in CRBs, No Limits, etc.) and it fits great.
-The "Integrity Hot Tank," also from 1-2 years ago fits me nicely in the bust, but has great breathable fabric, either circle mesh or sheer luon (can't remember which one).

Two tanks that have made curtain calls in recent years:
-The "Power Dance Tank," snug fitting top, flowly bottom. Love the support on this one.
-"Turbo Tank," luxtreme top and bottom. One of my favs for high intensity workouts.

Would you try something more fitted in the waist? My favorite high support, slim fitting tanks are the Push Ur Limits and Swift Tanks. They're made from luxtreme so they hold everything in really well. They also wick sweat away like nobody's business=). I like to wear my ta ta tamer underneath to feel locked and loaded during my entire workout routine. There's also a vintage tank called the Deep Athletic V Tank. It's high support, but I found the bust area too constricting and the straps uncomfortable.

You can find most of these styles on Ebay. I stayed true to size for all, except the Hot But Not. HTH!


----------



## DC-Cutie

eurasiangirl said:


> Yeah...LLL has just had one scandal after another lately. Does anyone remember the bizarre and tragic Lululemon murder case that took place in a MD store at the beginning of last year-ish? That brought up a lot of questions concerning the cultlike culture of the company and its employees.....scary.
> 
> Also, this was a pretty interesting read....http://www.businessinsider.com/12-utterly-bizarre-facts-about-the-rise-of-lululemon-2012-4?op=1



I don't think there is any correlation between the Murder and the Lululemon brand. Do you know how many employees have gotten killed at McDonald's, never have they been linked to cult like culture. 

I think the article is really reaching.


----------



## bergafer3

I don't feel comfortable going to the store and bending over for the snotty employees to show my pants are sheer. Not all the girls are snotty but most are at my location, if I have to bend I want it to be someone nice not rude. The whole concept is weird to me, someone has to stare a my butt and deam them sheer. If I feel they are and Uncomfortable they should take it back no matter what. I got them feb 25! Sorry for my rant I had to get it out there.


----------



## Northergirl

rckymnts said:


> What are the best LULU tops for larger busts? I want something similar to the no limits tank but the size 4 bra is too tight and the size 6 body it too big. Help?



I have a larger bust (D or DD) lulu does not make clothes for large busted women.


----------



## Northergirl

bergafer3 said:


> I don't feel comfortable going to the store and bending over for the snotty employees to show my pants are sheer. Not all the girls are snotty but most are at my location, if I have to bend I want it to be someone nice not rude. The whole concept is weird to me, someone has to stare a my butt and deam them sheer. If I feel they are and Uncomfortable they should take it back no matter what. I got them feb 25! Sorry for my rant I had to get it out there.



Get out of here! Is this what they're making customers do! They want the customer to stick their arse up in the air and they(they as in the snotty kid) will determine if your arsehole is showing. 

I would return them and tell them you're not going your not going to stick your butt up in the air. Who the heck do these people think they are. Hopefully their stock drops and girls stop shopping there. 
They have no right to make a customer feel stupid. Lulu isn't even taking any of the blame. They just put stupid mannequins in the window wearing the sheer pants and think think that this is funny. I personally think this is tacky and in poor taste.
Bottom line is ........They started cheeping out on their product, they got busted and now they're blaming the manufacture for shoddy material.


----------



## sabrunka

Ahh so I know we're all hating on lulu but omg the new pace setter and scuba colours!! Love them! Gonna visit my store today and see if they got them in.


----------



## lotuslover

Upload last night. Did anyone order anything? 

I picked up a Flow n Go, Fresh Teal CRB, and Pink Scuba. My giftcards from the holidays were burning a hole through my wallet, so I decided to take a chance and try the new Scuba hoodie and FT color. 

I may return the FT CRB if the color is too similar to the other light green CRBs I have. Same goes for the hoodie if I don't absolutely love it - for $108 + tax, it must be perfection and a "must have."


----------



## burberrydebbie

I have tons of Lululemon and love everything. When you go into the store ... watch out .. the sale stuff isnt' always on the sale rack ... they "hide" sale items in with the regular stuff! Lululemon is expensive, but everything lasts FOREVER. And their stuff is super comfortable. Enjoy!


----------



## sabrunka

I didn't get any of the new stuff.  I went in store to check out the new scuba colours and they look a lot better online than in person... And sadly they hadn't received the skirts yet, LOOOVE those


----------



## love_addict919

I ended up buying the out & about pants in dune. I need a pair of cute pants to wear to my internship in the upcoming months and they looked good. Theyre not even on the website anymore, must have sold out quick


----------



## emcosmo1639

Just saw this--I know Lululemon tries to be funny, but I think this takes it a little too far.  (this is a store in Columbus according to the FB group I'm in)  Normally I don't take things like this very seriously, but I do think it is in very bad taste and not a good move for a company that has had so many issues this year.


----------



## GoGlam

Do they understand how PR works? When things like this happen, you don't spin it into something even larger.


----------



## gymangel812

emcosmo1639 said:


> Just saw this--I know Lululemon tries to be funny, but I think this takes it a little too far.  (this is a store in Columbus according to the FB group I'm in)  Normally I don't take things like this very seriously, but I do think it is in very bad taste and not a good move for a company that has had so many issues this year.


lol that's my regular store. i was just in there a few days ago, didn't pay attention to the window.


----------



## darkangel07760

I would love some input if anyone can help me out!  
Sooooo long story...
I got a couple of gift cards for my birthday last month.  I bought a striped Forme jacket from the We Made Too Much section, and I like how it fits, and I am happy with the sale price.
I have noticed how Lulu is changing in quality... Of course the whole sheerness issue is nuts... Another big one is how much they changed the Scuba... And apparently, they are phasing out their Define jacket... 
So I love the Forme, but I wanted something a bit warmer because it is either my Scuba which is *WARM *or my Forme, which is good for a very slight chill in the air... I get cold easily, and I wanted something shapely like my Forme jacket but a bit warmer...
So I decided to get the Define.  I could see they were phasing it out, and I read all the reviews on how sad everyone was that the Forme was replacing the Define... I assumed that the luon for the Define would be thicker, and that I should jump on it!  So I bought it online, I actually got the last size, a 12, though normally I am a 8, and I actually like the slightly looser fit... 
However.
It isn't brushed on the inside.  I made a mistake... The Define jacket that I had seen at my yoga studio was a _brushed _Define ( I would have bought it, but it was a size 4).  The one I ordered online was just a regular Define.  
I called up Lulu, and the woman I spoke to said that the Define and the Forme are made from the same thickness of luon.  Hmmm.  What do you ladies think of that?  I have heard that the Define is made up of a thicker luon... Though when wearing both, if there is a difference, I don't know if I can tell...
She told me that if I wanted a slightly warmer jacket, then it would have to be the brushed Forme.  She said it is a slightly thicker material and that it would better serve my needs.
The Define is made better.  I can definitely see that.  
What would you do?  Keep the Define because it is better quality that we may not see from Lulu again and just wait for a brushed Forme to appear on the We Made Too Much?
Or scrap the Define and shell out a bit more for the brushed Forme?
Sorry for the long post, but I don't want to waste my hard earned money, you know? 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Lindsay2367

emcosmo1639 said:


> Just saw this--I know Lululemon tries to be funny, but I think this takes it a little too far.  (this is a store in Columbus according to the FB group I'm in)  Normally I don't take things like this very seriously, but I do think it is in very bad taste and not a good move for a company that has had so many issues this year.



This one must be at Easton.  I was at Polaris yesterday and luckily they didn't have inappropriate in their windows.  I don't understand why Lululemon is making a big joke out of all of this, and I think the vast majority if the window pictures that have been posted are in poor taste, but I think this one is particularly inappropriate.


----------



## love_addict919

Im flying into barcelona today because im going on a mediterranean cruise and my vinyasa scarf is coming in handy- im going to use it as a blanket on the plane since its an overnight flight. I wish they still made this scarf... Is it a winter item only?


----------



## kmh1190

Re window pictures and other inappropriate store photos related to the sheer yoga pants recall:  Must be the same mentality the allowed stores to determine sheerness with the bendover test.  I might have thought the photos were funny when I was like 18 years old but now I don't.  Makes me think lululemon is allowing the kids working the stores to pull off these antics.  Please don't tell me those are the pants on the mannequin that were recalled because if those slipped past quality control then I don't know what to say.  The grossest picture I saw on one of the blogs was the "educator" gals posing with the thongs on the outside of their wunder unders and they are bent over.  I hope those thongs were't rolled up and put back on the shelves bc yes, I know they were on the outside but they still ran up next to their butt cracks.

Please lululemon, show some class


----------



## love_addict919

^ i was watching the news this morning and they did a story on lulu. Apparently they took away the bend over test policy because there was "an uproar across the country" obv lulu doesnt want to get sued so you can return your pants no questions asked but you have to have the receipt


----------



## terps08

love_addict919 said:


> Im flying into barcelona today because im going on a mediterranean cruise and my vinyasa scarf is coming in handy- im going to use it as a blanket on the plane since its an overnight flight. I wish they still made this scarf... Is it a winter item only?




It's a great scarf!  I also use mine on flights/traveling - it's perfect for that.  I have a heathered one from about a year ago.  

They popped up again this year, but the quality was horrendous compared to previous years (sigh - it's a theme!) and there were many disappointing reviews on the site.  The material was just so much thinner and made in luon light, if I remember correctly.


----------



## lotuslover

darkangel07760 said:


> I would love some input if anyone can help me out!
> .....
> What would you do?  Keep the Define because it is better quality that we may not see from Lulu again and just wait for a brushed Forme to appear on the We Made Too Much?
> Or scrap the Define and shell out a bit more for the brushed Forme?
> Sorry for the long post, but I don't want to waste my hard earned money, you know?
> Thanks in advance!!!



I would keep the Define. I've tried the Forme and while the luon weight is the same as the Define IMO, the fit, tailoring, and quality of the Forme is sub par compared to the Define. The only Defines that have a heavier weight and warmer feel compared to regular luon are the mincheck, pique, and herringbone defines that came out Fall 2011. 

I personally will not be buying a Forme jacket, even if it hits WMTM. Such a shame they changed this classic piece since there are really cute colors out now that I'd love to have in a Define. Oh well, more money for me to save towards traveling, retirement, etc., heh. I think lulu has no choice but to bring back the Define since the Forme hasn't been performing well, but who knows when that will happen.

On the topic of brushed vs regular - I have brushed and regular Defines and honestly, the difference isn't that significant. Since you have a new, hard to find Define, I'd personally keep that over the Forme. 

Just my biased opinion though. I've become really upset and bitter with all the changes we've seen in this company in the last 12-24 months, so just know that my opinion is slightly jaded.

If you find that the smaller size in the Forme fits you better and provides the warmth you need in the brushed version, go for that.


----------



## eurasiangirl

darkangel07760 said:


> I would love some input if anyone can help me out!
> Sooooo long story...
> I got a couple of gift cards for my birthday last month.  I bought a striped Forme jacket from the We Made Too Much section, and I like how it fits, and I am happy with the sale price.
> I have noticed how Lulu is changing in quality... Of course the whole sheerness issue is nuts... Another big one is how much they changed the Scuba... And apparently, they are phasing out their Define jacket...
> So I love the Forme, but I wanted something a bit warmer because it is either my Scuba which is *WARM *or my Forme, which is good for a very slight chill in the air... I get cold easily, and I wanted something shapely like my Forme jacket but a bit warmer...
> So I decided to get the Define.  I could see they were phasing it out, and I read all the reviews on how sad everyone was that the Forme was replacing the Define... I assumed that the luon for the Define would be thicker, and that I should jump on it!  So I bought it online, I actually got the last size, a 12, though normally I am a 8, and I actually like the slightly looser fit...
> However.
> It isn't brushed on the inside.  I made a mistake... The Define jacket that I had seen at my yoga studio was a _brushed _Define ( I would have bought it, but it was a size 4).  The one I ordered online was just a regular Define.
> I called up Lulu, and the woman I spoke to said that the Define and the Forme are made from the same thickness of luon.  Hmmm.  What do you ladies think of that?  I have heard that the Define is made up of a thicker luon... Though when wearing both, if there is a difference, I don't know if I can tell...
> She told me that if I wanted a slightly warmer jacket, then it would have to be the brushed Forme.  She said it is a slightly thicker material and that it would better serve my needs.
> The Define is made better.  I can definitely see that.
> What would you do?  Keep the Define because it is better quality that we may not see from Lulu again and just wait for a brushed Forme to appear on the We Made Too Much?
> Or scrap the Define and shell out a bit more for the brushed Forme?
> Sorry for the long post, but I don't want to waste my hard earned money, you know?
> Thanks in advance!!!


Personally I hate the forme - I'm a define girl. Compared with the define, the forme is just boxy, made with cheap subpar fabric and is not nearly as flattering as the define. The colorblocked formes make me cringe...

Stick with the define. Its a better overall jacket and we don't know when its coming back.


----------



## lovinlifechick

Keep the Define - don't let it go!  I live in mine and wish I had gotten it in another color now!


----------



## bergafer3

Define all the way


----------



## mundodabolsa

love_addict919 said:


> Im flying into barcelona today because im going on a mediterranean cruise and my vinyasa scarf is coming in handy- im going to use it as a blanket on the plane since its an overnight flight. I wish they still made this scarf... *Is it a winter item only?*



not at all, I have 4, all purchased in the summer, last may-july. 

the first one I bought, earlier in the year so in may-ish, is by far the best.  thicker, maybe even rulu, whereas the others are clearly luon light.


----------



## darkangel07760

lotuslover said:


> I would keep the Define. I've tried the Forme and while the luon weight is the same as the Define IMO, the fit, tailoring, and quality of the Forme is sub par compared to the Define. The only Defines that have a heavier weight and warmer feel compared to regular luon are the mincheck, pique, and herringbone defines that came out Fall 2011.
> 
> I personally will not be buying a Forme jacket, even if it hits WMTM. Such a shame they changed this classic piece since there are really cute colors out now that I'd love to have in a Define. Oh well, more money for me to save towards traveling, retirement, etc., heh. I think lulu has no choice but to bring back the Define since the Forme hasn't been performing well, but who knows when that will happen.
> 
> On the topic of brushed vs regular - I have brushed and regular Defines and honestly, the difference isn't that significant. Since you have a new, hard to find Define, I'd personally keep that over the Forme.
> 
> Just my biased opinion though. I've become really upset and bitter with all the changes we've seen in this company in the last 12-24 months, so just know that my opinion is slightly jaded.
> 
> If you find that the smaller size in the Forme fits you better and provides the warmth you need in the brushed version, go for that.


 


eurasiangirl said:


> Personally I hate the forme - I'm a define girl. Compared with the define, the forme is just boxy, made with cheap subpar fabric and is not nearly as flattering as the define. The colorblocked formes make me cringe...
> 
> Stick with the define. Its a better overall jacket and we don't know when its coming back.


 


lovinlifechick said:


> Keep the Define - don't let it go!  I live in mine and wish I had gotten it in another color now!


 


bergafer3 said:


> Define all the way


 
Thank you everyone!  I am keeping the Define.  The Forme is ok, but I agree that the Define is much better quality.
Thanks again!


----------



## eurasiangirl

April Fool's joke? http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...cid=CDP;lululeather;cowabungayogapants;040113 and http://shop.lululemon.com/products/.../Moomat-2?icid=CDP;lululeather;moomat2;040113

I mean, I'm assuming so because 1) they're "sold out" 2) both are over $200 and the pant's key features are: 

100% non-sheer
extra extra durable: will last for a minimum 25 years with a 3x/week yoga practice
built-in temperature control: stays warm in winter and cool in summer
absorbs perspiration so you stay dry in heated yoga classes
resistant to heat and flames
easy to clean: simply wipe with a damp cloth after use

"Inspired by the locavore food movement, we've partnered with local cattle farmers to co-create our new line of premium athletic leather wear: lululeather(TM). The line currently consists of just two items: a lululeather(TM) yoga mat that comes with a lifetime guarantee, and yoga/meditation pants that keep you warm in winter and cool in summer. Both items were created with locally sourced leather that came from cows within a 100KM radius from our store."

Lol

I just feel like this will rub vegetarians/vegans the wrong way even as a joke....

(anyways, it is indeed a joke http://lulumum.blogspot.com/2013/03/new-lululeather.html#disqus_thread)


----------



## eurasiangirl

Aaaaaaand I'm right....the Lulu facebook page is chock full of protests about the joke


----------



## emcosmo1639

eurasiangirl said:


> April Fool's joke? http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...cid=CDP;lululeather;cowabungayogapants;040113 and http://shop.lululemon.com/products/.../Moomat-2?icid=CDP;lululeather;moomat2;040113
> 
> I mean, I'm assuming so because 1) they're "sold out" 2) both are over $200 and the pant's key features are:
> 
> 100% non-sheer
> extra extra durable: will last for a minimum 25 years with a 3x/week yoga practice
> built-in temperature control: stays warm in winter and cool in summer
> absorbs perspiration so you stay dry in heated yoga classes
> resistant to heat and flames
> easy to clean: simply wipe with a damp cloth after use
> 
> "Inspired by the locavore food movement, we've partnered with local cattle farmers to co-create our new line of premium athletic leather wear: lululeather(TM). The line currently consists of just two items: a lululeather(TM) yoga mat that comes with a lifetime guarantee, and yoga/meditation pants that keep you warm in winter and cool in summer. Both items were created with locally sourced leather that came from cows within a 100KM radius from our store."
> 
> Lol
> 
> I just feel like this will rub vegetarians/vegans the wrong way even as a joke....
> 
> (anyways, it is indeed a joke http://lulumum.blogspot.com/2013/03/new-lululeather.html#disqus_thread)



As a vegetarian trying to slowly transition to vegan I'm not that offended, but I am very confused.  What is the point of this?  Do they really think it's funny?  If they want to do a joke why not make the entire site bright pink, change their logo for the day or something like that?  But talking about 25 year guarantees, locally sourced product etc is silly since this points out flaws in their company--for me it just reinforced how their products don't hold up, their products are made in china/taiwan and once again, the sheerness problem.  I just would love to sit in on a board meeting--the decisions made and way the company is handling things lately just doesn't make sense.


----------



## lotuslover

Yea, not a funny April Fool's joke IMO. Another fail blog worthy move by LLL's leadership team. As a strict vegetarian, once vegan for years, I'm not offended, but confused like emcosmo1639. It all seems like a sad cry for attention, like a child pleading, "look at me, look what I can do." Sorry LLL, your "joke" is not cute, unique, or clever.


----------



## emcosmo1639

lotuslover said:


> Yea, not a funny April Fool's joke IMO. Another fail blog worthy move by LLL's leadership team. As a strict vegetarian, once vegan for years, I'm not offended, but confused like emcosmo1639. It all seems like a sad cry for attention, like a child pleading, "look at me, look what I can do." Sorry LLL, your "joke" is not cute, unique, or clever.



These recent moves have taken me from purchasing less often to not purchasing at all.  I'm not even looking at uploads and am keeping my lulu purchases strictly to old items from the facebook groups/ebay.  I've even started exploring other brands and have found some of them to be pretty good.  Lulu used to be a great brand but went downhill quickly--I don't feel a need to be loyal to them anymore and they've pretty much lost me as a customer.  I'm sure they'll be fine since the core of their customer base won't stray no matter what they do, but I will be interested to see how many people there are like me that get fed up and move on.


----------



## eurasiangirl

emcosmo1639 said:


> As a vegetarian trying to slowly transition to vegan I'm not that offended, but I am very confused.  What is the point of this?  Do they really think it's funny?  If they want to do a joke why not make the entire site bright pink, change their logo for the day or something like that?  But talking about 25 year guarantees, locally sourced product etc is silly since this points out flaws in their company--for me it just reinforced how their products don't hold up, their products are made in china/taiwan and once again, the sheerness problem.  I just would love to sit in on a board meeting--the decisions made and way the company is handling things lately just doesn't make sense.


Yup, I don't get it either. The only reason I saw it was because Lulu was in my "Top Sites" when I opened my computer this morning and I saw a cow on the homepage and, curious, clicked on it....the poor cut-in-half cow with the lulu symbol....

Its really very strange. I mean considering all the bad publicity they've been getting, they do something like this which would almost certainly be incendiary to a very vegetarian/vegan demographic....? Does no one higher up in the corporation think? I'm pretty sure they could have come up with another April Fool's prank...*shakes head* 

Though some people seem a LITTLE over-offended....like on Facebook someone commented on the Lulu page and likened their joke to be on the same level as "a joke about the Holocaust"...yikes


----------



## lotuslover

emcosmo1639 said:


> These recent moves have taken me from purchasing less often to not purchasing at all.  I'm not even looking at uploads and am keeping my lulu purchases strictly to old items from the facebook groups/ebay.  I've even started exploring other brands and have found some of them to be pretty good.  Lulu used to be a great brand but went downhill quickly--I don't feel a need to be loyal to them anymore and they've pretty much lost me as a customer.  I'm sure they'll be fine since the core of their customer base won't stray no matter what they do, but I will be interested to see how many people there are like me that get fed up and move on.



I hear you and can relate completely. Part of me feels like a silly tool sporting the omega logo when I workout. It's hard to exercise brand loyalty when I feel the company being run by a pompous, arrogant, out of touch money driven CEO. Her "we aren't Nordstrom" quote really rubbed me the wrong way and things have continued their downward spiral since. The bleeding dyes they blamed on one's pH (come on), sheerness issues, bend over test, discontinuing staple items like the Cuddle-up, french terry wraps, while continuing to offer fugly harem pants (that always go straight to loot), ripping bonded seams, and poor, often out of touch customer service have alienated me. I now return more than I keep and still have giftcard credit from the holidays that's yet to be redeemed.

The one thing that keeps me coming back isn't design or function related, it's the resale factor. The fact that people are paying hundreds of dollars over retail for pre-worn leggings on Ebay is crazy to me. Crazy, but a nice back-up in case I get tired of my gently used gear.


----------



## lotuslover

eurasiangirl said:


> Though some people seem a LITTLE over-offended....like on Facebook someone commented on the Lulu page and likened their joke to be on the same level as "a joke about the Holocaust"...yikes



Woah, seriously? People need to relax, gosh. As someone who lost a generation of family in WWII, this is not Holocaust worthy. I would hate to be working in the GEC today.


----------



## emcosmo1639

eurasiangirl said:


> Yup, I don't get it either. The only reason I saw it was because Lulu was in my "Top Sites" when I opened my computer this morning and I saw a cow on the homepage and, curious, clicked on it....the poor cut-in-half cow with the lulu symbol....
> 
> Its really very strange. I mean considering all the bad publicity they've been getting, they do something like this which would almost certainly be incendiary to a very vegetarian/vegan demographic....? Does no one higher up in the corporation think? I'm pretty sure they could have come up with another April Fool's prank...*shakes head*
> 
> Though some people seem a LITTLE over-offended....like on Facebook someone commented on the Lulu page and likened their joke to be on the same level as "a joke about the Holocaust"...yikes



I definitely think that is overreacting, but I still think it was a poor move by lulu.  Let's put it this way, if a company/website wants to play an April fool's joke, you do something like what TPF does each year (color blocking for instance).  Completely innocent, gets most visitors for a second and is all in good fun--you don't do something that has the potential to offend some customers, alienate others, leave most scratching their heads and only a few laughing.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I too have been so annoyed lately that its starting to catch up with me and I am really getting turned off by Lulu.   Especially after how the Bridgewater, NJ store treated me I have lost ALOT of interest in this company. 

I am SO SICK of the snotty little biatches that work in the Loo retail stores.  I mean pull the zen stick out of your bum! This one chick in the King of Prussia store has to be the worst. I mean she looks down her nose at you and wouldnt get product out of the back for a friend of mine.  If anyone can explain to me why these retail sales clerks act so high and mighty I would love to know why.  Because I am so tired of going in the Loo store and being treated like dirt when it is us the customer that is paying your salary!!    

Not to mention even the clientele acts like they are gods gift to the world. I had come out of the dressing room and was looking at the crops on me in the big mirror and out pops this moron and stands right in front of me.  I am just so over Lulu anymore. The stories of rudeness are plentiful about the stores and company though it seems.  

I just found a competitor in Marshall's that is so nice and CHEAP! Its called 90 Degrees by Reflex. The retail price for my pants, which is a Wunder Under dup, was $119 and I paid $17.  When I am laying on the floor in my crummy gym then I wont really care if my crops get cruddy LOL!  You just have to try every one on because the sizing is a little weird LOL!  I know Swanky doesnt like us mentioning other brands but I feel this is all relevant to the thread as its a WU dup and we are all so annoyed with the crap Loo puts out anymore. We need to share our alternatives. 

When is this Christine Day going to get fired already?  Haven't they had enough of her?  Are they waiting for the company to go bankrupt before someone finally wise's up? SMH


----------



## bergafer3

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I too have been so annoyed lately that its starting to catch up with me and I am really getting turned off by Lulu.   Especially after how the Bridgewater, NJ store treated me I have lost ALOT of interest in this company.
> 
> I am SO SICK of the snotty little biatches that work in the Loo retail stores.  I mean pull the zen stick out of your bum! This one chick in the King of Prussia store has to be the worst. I mean she looks down her nose at you and wouldnt get product out of the back for a friend of mine.  If anyone can explain to me why these retail sales clerks act so high and mighty I would love to know why.  Because I am so tired of going in the Loo store and being treated like dirt when it is us the customer that is paying your salary!!
> 
> Not to mention even the clientele acts like they are gods gift to the world. I had come out of the dressing room and was looking at the crops on me in the big mirror and out pops this moron and stands right in front of me.  I am just so over Lulu anymore. The stories of rudeness are plentiful about the stores and company though it seems.
> 
> I just found a competitor in Marshall's that is so nice and CHEAP! Its called 90 Degrees by Reflex. The retail price for my pants, which is a Wunder Under dup, was $119 and I paid $17.  When I am laying on the floor in my crummy gym then I wont really care if my crops get cruddy LOL!  You just have to try every one on because the sizing is a little weird LOL!  I know Swanky doesnt like us mentioning other brands but I feel this is all relevant to the thread as its a WU dup and we are all so annoyed with the crap Loo puts out anymore. We need to share our alternatives.
> 
> When is this Christine Day going to get fired already?  Haven't they had enough of her?  Are they waiting for the company to go bankrupt before someone finally wise's up? SMH


I'm ready to see Christine day go


----------



## coleab5

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I too have been so annoyed lately that its starting to catch up with me and I am really getting turned off by Lulu.   Especially after how the Bridgewater, NJ store treated me I have lost ALOT of interest in this company.
> 
> I am SO SICK of the snotty little biatches that work in the Loo retail stores.  I mean pull the zen stick out of your bum! This one chick in the King of Prussia store has to be the worst. I mean she looks down her nose at you and wouldnt get product out of the back for a friend of mine.  If anyone can explain to me why these retail sales clerks act so high and mighty I would love to know why.  Because I am so tired of going in the Loo store and being treated like dirt when it is us the customer that is paying your salary!!
> 
> Not to mention even the clientele acts like they are gods gift to the world. I had come out of the dressing room and was looking at the crops on me in the big mirror and out pops this moron and stands right in front of me.  I am just so over Lulu anymore. The stories of rudeness are plentiful about the stores and company though it seems.
> 
> I just found a competitor in Marshall's that is so nice and CHEAP! Its called 90 Degrees by Reflex. The retail price for my pants, which is a Wunder Under dup, was $119 and I paid $17.  When I am laying on the floor in my crummy gym then I wont really care if my crops get cruddy LOL!  You just have to try every one on because the sizing is a little weird LOL!  I know Swanky doesnt like us mentioning other brands but I feel this is all relevant to the thread as its a WU dup and we are all so annoyed with the crap Loo puts out anymore. We need to share our alternatives.
> 
> When is this Christine Day going to get fired already?  Haven't they had enough of her?  Are they waiting for the company to go bankrupt before someone finally wise's up? SMH



Sorry to hear about your terrible experiences.  KOP is my store and I've never experienced any rude employees.  Perhaps the sales associate was just having a bad day?


----------



## kmh1190

bergafer3 said:


> I'm ready to see Christine day go


 
Me too


----------



## lotuslover

kmh1190 said:


> Me too


 
+1 here


----------



## sparksfly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I too have been so annoyed lately that its starting to catch up with me and I am really getting turned off by Lulu.   Especially after how the Bridgewater, NJ store treated me I have lost ALOT of interest in this company.
> 
> I am SO SICK of the snotty little biatches that work in the Loo retail stores.  I mean pull the zen stick out of your bum! This one chick in the King of Prussia store has to be the worst. I mean she looks down her nose at you and wouldnt get product out of the back for a friend of mine.  If anyone can explain to me why these retail sales clerks act so high and mighty I would love to know why.  Because I am so tired of going in the Loo store and being treated like dirt when it is us the customer that is paying your salary!!
> 
> Not to mention even the clientele acts like they are gods gift to the world. I had come out of the dressing room and was looking at the crops on me in the big mirror and out pops this moron and stands right in front of me.  I am just so over Lulu anymore. The stories of rudeness are plentiful about the stores and company though it seems.
> 
> I just found a competitor in Marshall's that is so nice and CHEAP! Its called 90 Degrees by Reflex. The retail price for my pants, which is a Wunder Under dup, was $119 and I paid $17.  When I am laying on the floor in my crummy gym then I wont really care if my crops get cruddy LOL!  You just have to try every one on because the sizing is a little weird LOL!  I know Swanky doesnt like us mentioning other brands but I feel this is all relevant to the thread as its a WU dup and we are all so annoyed with the crap Loo puts out anymore. We need to share our alternatives.
> 
> When is this Christine Day going to get fired already?  Haven't they had enough of her?  Are they waiting for the company to go bankrupt before someone finally wise's up? SMH


Question on the 90 Degrees brand. Have you found any black pants? I went tonight and only found bright colors and I am looking for black.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

coleab5 said:


> Sorry to hear about your terrible experiences.  KOP is my store and I've never experienced any rude employees.  Perhaps the sales associate was just having a bad day?



We go about twice a month and pretty much every time someone is rude. There used to be a super nice friendly girl that was a Marine and I loved her. But sadly she isnt there anymore. There are 2 girls that are really nice, but unfortunately they arent there every time.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

sparksfly said:


> Question on the 90 Degrees brand. Have you found any black pants? I went tonight and only found bright colors and I am looking for black.



Yes, my store had a black long version and a crop. Also they had a couple they were reversible with an aqua waistband and the other was pink. But I didnt care for that style to much. And they also had an Inspire dupe.  I just started noticing them come in, so may e check back in a week. Some of the tops were nice too.


----------



## kmh1190

Chief product officer is exiting post sheer pants debacle:

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/04/b...fficer-to-exit.html?partner=yahoofinance&_r=0


----------



## Jahpson

emcosmo1639 said:


> Just saw this--I know Lululemon tries to be funny, but I think this takes it a little too far.  (this is a store in Columbus according to the FB group I'm in)  Normally I don't take things like this very seriously, but I do think it is in very bad taste and not a good move for a company that has had so many issues this year.



Poor taste.

This company has pretty much fell off for me so I have switched to other places for my workout wear.


----------



## paper_flowers

i'm really wanting to buy my first piece of lulu. i absolutely love the styles they offer and want to get rise and shine pullover in green. i'm just anxious to take the plunge and purchase it (college kid, not a whole lot of spending money) if the quality isn't there anymore. i don't have a big issue with investing in a few good workout pieces, but between this thread and other blogs i've read, it just seems questionable in terms of quality and longevity. it's such a shame because i've fallen in love with the silhouettes and colors. plus, i can't help but feel insecure walking into the store closest to me and the SA's can immediately sniff out that i'm a 23 yr old in college and not a rich SAHM like the women who live in that town are. i'm not sure if i should go ahead and at least try on a few pieces and maybe buy one and test it out or if i should wait and see if in light of all the controversy over the quality if they have a change in leadership


----------



## GoGlam

paper_flowers said:


> i'm really wanting to buy my first piece of lulu. i absolutely love the styles they offer and want to get rise and shine pullover in green. i'm just anxious to take the plunge and purchase it (college kid, not a whole lot of spending money) if the quality isn't there anymore. i don't have a big issue with investing in a few good workout pieces, but between this thread and other blogs i've read, it just seems questionable in terms of quality and longevity. it's such a shame because i've fallen in love with the silhouettes and colors. plus, i can't help but feel insecure walking into the store closest to me and the SA's can immediately sniff out that i'm a 23 yr old in college and not a rich SAHM like the women who live in that town are. i'm not sure if i should go ahead and at least try on a few pieces and maybe buy one and test it out or if i should wait and see if in light of all the controversy over the quality if they have a change in leadership



They are shop girls.  Don't be intimidated by them.  I have never received bad service there, possibly because I don't come across as a little mouse that they can treat any which way. There have been many times where I wanted to research the fit of some pieces so tried on several things and left without buying anything in the store.  I look at reviews but I don't rely on anyone else's opinion when deciding to purchase something I really like.  

I'm not sure why people expect workout clothing to continue looking brand new for years to come.  It goes through so much--rubbing on floor, sweating in it, frequent washing.  I don't think anyone should expect their workout clothing to remain in immaculate condition.  That being said, I wash my items separately usually on delicate cycle and hand wash  my sports bras most of the time. All my Lulu items still look great but if they start to wear, I know it's because that's a function of using any clothing item. Try on the items, if they fit, feel good and aren't sheer and you want and can purchase them, go for it! If you decide they're subpar, return them.  But don't be scared away by the turning PR tide nor unnecessarily snooty shop girls. I assure you, they exist in shops way more expensive than Lulu and will never really go away.


----------



## arnott

Are those who have had snotty SAs all in the US?  I'm in Vancouver, been to Lululemon several times over many years and never had a problem.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

paper_flowers said:


> i'm really wanting to buy my first piece of lulu. i absolutely love the styles they offer and want to get rise and shine pullover in green. i'm just anxious to take the plunge and purchase it (college kid, not a whole lot of spending money) if the quality isn't there anymore. i don't have a big issue with investing in a few good workout pieces, but between this thread and other blogs i've read, it just seems questionable in terms of quality and longevity. it's such a shame because i've fallen in love with the silhouettes and colors. plus, i can't help but feel insecure walking into the store closest to me and the SA's can immediately sniff out that i'm a 23 yr old in college and not a rich SAHM like the women who live in that town are. i'm not sure if i should go ahead and at least try on a few pieces and maybe buy one and test it out or if i should wait and see if in light of all the controversy over the quality if they have a change in leadership



I get intimidated even going into this store. Somehow I don't feel yoga enough for them. After the debacle, I feel sorry for them and no longer intimidated at all.


----------



## gymangel812

arnott said:


> Are those who have had snotty SAs all in the US?  I'm in Vancouver, been to Lululemon several times over many years and never had a problem.


i've been to several stores in the US (and my regular store many times) and never had poor service. everyone was friendly. i'm surprised to here that that is often not the case.


----------



## kmh1190

You know what I do if I receive poor customer service in a store or the salespeople are snooty?  I don't buy from them, thereby eliminating the commission they would have made from me which is their bread and butter.  I have no problem walking out of the store and buying it online.  I've even placed orders on my smart phone while in the store.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

kmh1190 said:


> You know what I do if I receive poor customer service in a store or the salespeople are snooty?  I don't buy from them, thereby eliminating the commission they would have made from me which is their bread and butter.  I have no problem walking out of the store and buying it online.  I've even placed orders on my smart phone while in the store.



Normally you can do that, but with Lulu I think they know that they are a unique store. Like if a SA in Saks gave you an attitude while you were considering buying a Chanel bag you could walk out and go look for it on Saks site, Neimans, Bloomies, or call a Chanel boutique and do a charge send.  If I see a Scuba hoodie in Lulu and someone is being rude, if I walk out I most likely wont find the same item on their website. You cant call another store and have them send it to you because they are to annoying to allow that.  So the girls in the stores are like well I dont care if they buy that hoodie or not.  Plus I dont know if every employee on the floor makes a commission from sales? I thought I read where there are like 4 levels of Educators and not all make commission? I am not sure on that though.


----------



## Jujuma

I "needed" a jacket to take away this weekend so I ran in and picked up the Forme jacket in mint green real quick yesterday. Although mint is not a color I'd usually wear I didn't want black,going into spring and always wearing black pants. Last night I saw they had come out with a new hot pink so I went back in this morning to exchange colors. I couldn't believe the quality difference between the two colors, they were like different jackets! The pink was very light weight and lacking in texture where the green one had some. I was very disappointed but do love my green one and it is fun to wear a color I wouldn't normally pick.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I was in my store today and they had about 3 racks of sale clothes.  If anyone is interested they had a huge deal on the Right Round pant.  I paid $79 each for mine, and do you believe they were marked down to $24!!!  I was shocked and annoyed :/

But if anyone had their eye on them, grab them for the Fall. They are sooo worth it. I bought another pair for my daughter.  They also had the Polar Cream and also the Alberta Lake Lined Studio pants for $79. I bet these are from the Yogabowl.  Also had stuff from the WMTM section. Its worth a trip to your store.


----------



## arnott

Jujuma said:


> I "needed" a jacket to take away this weekend so I ran in and picked up the Forme jacket in mint green real quick yesterday. Although mint is not a color I'd usually wear I didn't want black,going into spring and always wearing black pants. Last night I saw they had come out with a new hot pink so I went back in this morning to exchange colors. I couldn't believe the quality difference between the two colors, they were like different jackets! The pink was very light weight and lacking in texture where the green one had some. I was very disappointed but do love my green one and it is fun to wear a color I wouldn't normally pick.



Any modelling pics?  Would love to see!


----------



## Jujuma

arnott said:


> Any modelling pics?  Would love to see!


I'll try. I haven't had much luck posting pics in this new version of the forum on my IPad. For some reason I have to open in Safari before I can do anything. When I went to try the pink on I bought the mint tank to go under the jacket and it looks really good. The jacket is so comfy I put it on first thing in the morning and wear all day. This has turned into a lazy get away due to the weather. Too cold and windy to bike at the beach, good thing the jacket works for lounging too! I'll work on pics.


----------



## kspurlock1

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I was in my store today and they had about 3 racks of sale clothes.  If anyone is interested they had a huge deal on the Right Round pant.  I paid $79 each for mine, and do you believe they were marked down to $24!!!  I was shocked and annoyed :/
> 
> But if anyone had their eye on them, grab them for the Fall. They are sooo worth it. I bought another pair for my daughter.  They also had the Polar Cream and also the Alberta Lake Lined Studio pants for $79. I bet these are from the Yogabowl.  Also had stuff from the WMTM section. Its worth a trip to your store.



Where was this store? Thx


----------



## terps08

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I was in my store today and they had about 3 racks of sale clothes.  If anyone is interested they had a huge deal on the Right Round pant.  I paid $79 each for mine, and do you believe they were marked down to $24!!!  I was shocked and annoyed :/
> 
> But if anyone had their eye on them, grab them for the Fall. They are sooo worth it. I bought another pair for my daughter.  They also had the Polar Cream and also the Alberta Lake Lined Studio pants for $79. I bet these are from the Yogabowl.  Also had stuff from the WMTM section. Its worth a trip to your store.



WOW, great deals!  Last time I went to the store, there was only one rack and the best deal they had was $39 Astro pants (which was amazing, but only in 2s and 12s so I couldn't take advantage).  I need to get to my store again soon!


----------



## love_addict919

Anyone have the run pace tight? Looking to get a pair.... I also recommend the out and about pant. I finally got to wear them today and i got a ton of compliments... Not to mention their very comfy


----------



## stylefly

love_addict919 said:


> Anyone have the run pace tight? Looking to get a pair.... I also recommend the out and about pant. I finally got to wear them today and i got a ton of compliments... Not to mention their very comfy



I do! I don't like the Pace Crops, but the Pace Tights are quite good. The Power Luxtreme still isn't as compressive as in past seasons, but it's certainly not as thin as what they're using for the Inspires. I bought the Zap/Dune combo and wore them a few times for long runspretty happy with them! My only gripe would be that the waist is fairly low on me and inches downwards during my runs, but it's manageable. I prefer high-rise for runs so everything stays sucked in, but that's a personal preference!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Anyone have recommendations for a good pair of Bar Method pants? I'm new to fancy workout gear so have no idea! I think something fitted to the bottom would be best so I can see my shape and everything better. Can I do either the running or the yoga pants? Do the stores carry more selection? I just want a good basic pair in black or navy, not like bright orange on their website. There are stores near me so that'd be great if there was more to choose from.

 Also, how is sizing? I'm 5'4", 97 lbs. would a 2 fit?

Any tips would help, thanks!!


----------



## lotuslover

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Anyone have recommendations for a good pair of Bar Method pants? I'm new to fancy workout gear so have no idea! I think something fitted to the bottom would be best so I can see my shape and everything better. Can I do either the running or the yoga pants? Do the stores carry more selection? I just want a good basic pair in black or navy, not like bright orange on their website. There are stores near me so that'd be great if there was more to choose from.
> 
> Also, how is sizing? I'm 5'4", 97 lbs. would a 2 fit?
> 
> Any tips would help, thanks!!


 
Lululemon recently "recalled" almost all black bottoms due to sheerness and see-through problems, so that's why you're seeing only colored bottoms on the website.

You're in LA, correct? I recommend stopping by your local store and checking out and trying the merchandise in person: http://www.lululemon.com/stores/

(Will probably be the Studio City/Robertson/Brentwood, etc. - there are a ton of stores in the LA area).

Definitely tell the GE (Guest Educator aka sales person) what the pants will be used for and that you want a fitted bottom. They'll probably suggest the luon Wunder Under (WU) pant since it's a fitted, legging style bottom. I'd stay away from their running aka luxtreme pants for Bar Method because they are completely sheer when you bend over. If you want running pants, I suggest buying a pair of their luon WU pants and a separate pair of luxtreme bottoms for running.

The Studio City store had plain black WU pants in stock when I stopped by last week. I'm guessing you're probably a 2, but without knowing your measurements, I'd say try a 2 and 4. The GEC will probably bring you lots of product to try, so no worries about figuring out your size ahead of time btw.

Before wearing the WU pants to class, check for sheerness in the mirror in the dressing room and outstide, ideally in sunlight when you get home. Whatever you do, don't remove the price tags if you feel any uncertainity about your purchase. Their return policy is very strict : 2 weeks from purchase with all tags attached.

Sad to say, but lulu's quality has declined significantly in the last 12-24 months, so definitely be a picky buyer and don't settle just because you're buying something that "should be" quality given the price point. If you're not happy with the quality, check out the thread below for lulu alternatives at competitive prices, with non-sheer made in the USA product.

HTH - Have fun (;


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

lotuslover said:


> Lululemon recently "recalled" almost all black bottoms due to sheerness and see-through problems, so that's why you're seeing only colored bottoms on the website.
> 
> You're in LA, correct? I recommend stopping by your local store and checking out and trying the merchandise in person: http://www.lululemon.com/stores/
> 
> (Will probably be the Studio City/Robertson/Brentwood, etc. - there are a ton of stores in the LA area).
> 
> Definitely tell the GE (Guest Educator aka sales person) what the pants will be used for and that you want a fitted bottom. They'll probably suggest the luon Wunder Under (WU) pant since it's a fitted, legging style bottom. I'd stay away from their running aka luxtreme pants for Bar Method because they are completely sheer when you bend over. If you want running pants, I suggest buying a pair of their luon WU pants and a separate pair of luxtreme bottoms for running.
> 
> The Studio City store had plain black WU pants in stock when I stopped by last week. I'm guessing you're probably a 2, but without knowing your measurements, I'd say try a 2 and 4. The GEC will probably bring you lots of product to try, so no worries about figuring out your size ahead of time btw.
> 
> Before wearing the WU pants to class, check for sheerness in the mirror in the dressing room and outstide, ideally in sunlight when you get home. Whatever you do, don't remove the price tags if you feel any uncertainity about your purchase. Their return policy is very strict : 2 weeks from purchase with all tags attached.
> 
> Sad to say, but lulu's quality has declined significantly in the last 12-24 months, so definitely be a picky buyer and don't settle just because you're buying something that "should be" quality given the price point. If you're not happy with the quality, check out the thread below for lulu alternatives at competitive prices, with non-sheer made in the USA product.
> 
> HTH - Have fun (;



Wow, thanks so much for this, this was super helpful! Yes, I'd probably be going to the Robertson store here near my work. Glad to know that there aren't normally bright crazy colors and prints, I was like "girls really love these that much even though they're in crazy colors?!" 

I heard about the sheerness on the radio and I'm worried about that because I don't want my arse to be showing in class or elsewhere (especially if I'm spending near $100). Such a disappointment that the quality has declined since I'm NOW starting to work out and need some nice pants! Do you guys still buy lulu or is there another brand that's just as or nearly as good now that their quality has declined?


----------



## lotuslover

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Wow, thanks so much for this, this was super helpful! Yes, I'd probably be going to the Robertson store here near my work. Glad to know that there aren't normally bright crazy colors and prints, I was like "girls really love these that much even though they're in crazy colors?!"
> 
> I heard about the sheerness on the radio and I'm worried about that because I don't want my arse to be showing in class or elsewhere (especially if I'm spending near $100). Such a disappointment that the quality has declined since I'm NOW starting to work out and need some nice pants! Do you guys still buy lulu or is there another brand that's just as or nearly as good now that their quality has declined?



For pants and crops, I haven't purchased anything new since early summer. I know we're supposed to stay on topic in this thread, so check out the non lulu workout alternatives topic in this forum. I recently ordered from YogaSmoga after reading good reviews online. Fingers crossed I can find a good sub for my once beloved lulu crops and pants.

But who knows, you may find something that's not sheer and works perfectly for your class when you visit the Robertson store. Good luck and keep us updated with what you find.


----------



## mellibelly

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Wow, thanks so much for this, this was super helpful! Yes, I'd probably be going to the Robertson store here near my work. Glad to know that there aren't normally bright crazy colors and prints, I was like "girls really love these that much even though they're in crazy colors?!"
> 
> I heard about the sheerness on the radio and I'm worried about that because I don't want my arse to be showing in class or elsewhere (especially if I'm spending near $100). Such a disappointment that the quality has declined since I'm NOW starting to work out and need some nice pants! Do you guys still buy lulu or is there another brand that's just as or nearly as good now that their quality has declined?



I know we're not supposed to talk about other brands, but if you're near Robertson go to the Nordstrom at the Grove, too. Their in house line is called Zella and the Live-In Leggings/Capris are awesome. I honestly think they make better leggings than Lulu and most of my workout wear is Lulu. They have basic black that are nice and thick, definitely not sheer. I'm also 5'-4" and had them hem my leggings for free. I'm also curious about Yogasmoga, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## bergafer3

I'm shocked!! On Lululemon fan blog sites the new wunder under Striped crops are completely sheer like pantyhose.
Really!?!?  What are they thinking.


----------



## str8_dyme

So a few months ago i finally decided to get a pair of Lulu pants (the legging type ones). What a nice fit! My butt looks so nice in them. I am sold! lol! Havent stopped buying pairs since that day. Even my boyfriend encourages me to get some (also cuz he rathers i spend my money at Lulu instead of Holts=$$$ looooool!) I even get a ton of compliment at the gym. Anyways, anyone who never tried a pair should run over there seriously!


----------



## paper_flowers

today was pay day and i blew it.... i ordered the pullover i was talking about last week in frond. today i got the forme jacket in black, a run tank (don't know the style) that was marked down, and a headband. i want to get another forme jacket in hot pink! i tried on the inspire crop and i really liked that too so i'll probably grab that next week and that run top with the drawstring at the hip.


----------



## eurasiangirl

http://lulumum.blogspot.com/2013/04/completely-sheer-candy-stripe-wunder.html

No words. And even after that whole public ordeal with the sheerness where they said they'd put measures in place to fix the problems....

I mean, you can clearly see flesh. Even nude underwear wouldn't be able to save this POS garment...and she's not even bending over!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

mellibelly said:


> I know we're not supposed to talk about other brands, but if you're near Robertson go to the Nordstrom at the Grove, too. Their in house line is called Zella and the Live-In Leggings/Capris are awesome. I honestly think they make better leggings than Lulu and most of my workout wear is Lulu. They have basic black that are nice and thick, definitely not sheer. I'm also 5'-4" and had them hem my leggings for free. I'm also curious about Yogasmoga, but haven't tried them yet.


Thank you both, this was super helpful!


----------



## emcosmo1639

eurasiangirl said:


> http://lulumum.blogspot.com/2013/04/completely-sheer-candy-stripe-wunder.html
> 
> No words. And even after that whole public ordeal with the sheerness where they said they'd put measures in place to fix the problems....
> 
> I mean, you can clearly see flesh. Even nude underwear wouldn't be able to save this POS garment...and she's not even bending over!



Here was a response from some of the girls in one of the facebook groups.  It was mostly done by a girl who runs a blog (http://erinmarie.ca) so I'm posting it (to give her credit), but a lot of the group chipped in too.  It's actually kinda funny...


----------



## GoGlam

Lol that's awesome.  With that said, I have yet to have an issue with any of my lulu items! Feeling lucky


----------



## sabrunka

I see that the one bra they released a few weeks ago is already in the 'we made too much' section, probably because it absolutely SUCKS! Was SO uncomfortable when I tried it on.  Stupid Lulu, get it together.


----------



## taylorrd

I bought the blue candy stripe WU yesterday along with a white pair of WU. They are sheer IF you wear bright or dark colored briefs or bikini. If you wear a neutral, preferably a thong, undergarment you will be fine. Personally, I prefer thongs in WU so you don't get VPL. Bottom line they are predominantly white pants and just like any white article of clothing, a little extra care with undergarments needs to be taken.


----------



## kmh1190

bergafer3 said:


> I'm shocked!! On Lululemon fan blog sites the new wunder under Striped crops are completely sheer like pantyhose.
> Really!?!?  What are they thinking.


 
It's weird because they are totally see through on that one girl.  I mean, you can see the creases and lines of her thighs and butt.  But in some of the other pictures on the lulu fan blogs they aren't that see through.  Does lululemon photoshop the pics they provide the bloggers?


I was gonna stay away from lululemon for a few months but dangnabit I have to have that pinkelicious CRB!  I'm thinking of being daring (for me) and getting the pinkelicious in the flow crops when they show up on the website.


----------



## emcosmo1639

taylorrd said:


> I bought the blue candy stripe WU yesterday along with a white pair of WU. They are sheer IF you wear bright or dark colored briefs or bikini. If you wear a neutral, preferably a thong, undergarment you will be fine. Personally, I prefer thongs in WU so you don't get VPL. Bottom line they are predominantly white pants and just like any white article of clothing, a little extra care with undergarments needs to be taken.



I really think it just varies based on body types and how people size items.  I've had some items that were insanely see through (the coral DSCs were the worst) and others that were fine, even though they were "see through items."  I really think there is no consistency in the material or how items are made so it's just hit or miss.  

[/QUOTE]I was gonna stay away from lululemon for a few months but dangnabit I have to have that pinkelicious CRB!  I'm thinking of being daring (for me) and getting the pinkelicious in the flow crops when they show up on the website.[/QUOTE]

I've stayed away from them for a few months, especially since they completely mishandled the see through problems (bend over to return and all the window displays really turned me off).  However, I'm really eyeing the blue "in the flow" crops and want to cave.  I'm not going to since I know I can always buy them again online (ebay, fb) but it's hard.  I do find it ridiculous, though, that I've been able to sell so many of my USED items for OVER retail lately.  I think this has turned me off more than anything.  I'm not sure I want to be part of a brand/company with that cult-like mentality, even if it is unintentional or not.  The scarcity factor has created it and it's turned me off big-time.


----------



## arnott

Just wanted to share that I had an 82 year old patient come in today rocking a pair of lululemon pants!    If I live that long I hope to still be wearing lululemon in my 80s and looks as good as she did in them!


----------



## mellibelly

emcosmo1639 said:


> I really think it just varies based on body types and how people size items.  I've had some items that were insanely see through (the coral DSCs were the worst) and others that were fine, even though they were "see through items."  I really think there is no consistency in the material or how items are made so it's just hit or miss.


 
I totally agree with this. The 105 Degree crops were sheer on some people and fine on me. The Ebb & Flow ii crops were indecent on me even sized up. Based on that photo from Lulumum, if she wore a nude thong I would still be able to see the skin of her bare butt cheeks. And that's in a dimly lit dressing room and not bending over. Imagine if she was out in broad daylight! There's no consistency with LLL bottoms which is why I stay away now. I ordered a pair of crops from Yogasmoga to try out. Won't get them for 8-12 weeks, but they are getting great reviews.


----------



## bergafer3

kmh1190 said:


> It's weird because they are totally see through on that one girl.  I mean, you can see the creases and lines of her thighs and butt.  But in some of the other pictures on the lulu fan blogs they aren't that see through.  Does lululemon photoshop the pics they provide the bloggers?
> 
> 
> I was gonna stay away from lululemon for a few months but dangnabit I have to have that pinkelicious CRB!  I'm thinking of being daring (for me) and getting the pinkelicious in the flow crops when they show up on the website.



Pinkelicious is an awesome color! I'm not a pink girl, In fact I don't own anything pink and I thought about getting something in pinkelicious. I got the beach blanket blue CRB, I love it!. They have to photoshop or use nude undies and faraway pics.


----------



## kmh1190

^I'm excited for it to come.  The only thing is that I downsized because my CRBs that are size 6 fit kinda big around the chest and back.  I hope the size 4 fits around my middle.

This just in:  Lululemon addict just posted on facebook that they've recalled the candystripe wunder unders saying that there was a mistake in which single layer luon was used instead of double.


----------



## lotuslover

kmh1190 said:


> This just in:  Lululemon addict just posted on facebook that they've recalled the candystripe wunder unders saying that there was a mistake in which single layer luon was used instead of double.



Omg, I saw that too!  Another day, another pantsgate recall.

Excited for my Yogasmoga crops though!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Just saw luluaddict posted pics of the new blue DSPs--it's going to be REALLY hard to resist those.  I absolutely live in DSPs and DSCs in the hot summers out here and they are great for traveling so I may cave and get one lulu item, idk.  Aside from that I am wearing a pair of under armor crops today (the ones that look like the coal strata stripe WUs) and I love them!  I know we aren't supposed to talk about other brands so I'll leave it brief, but I think I may like them more than WUs--they are so soft and feel like a second skin, kind of like inspires but softer.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hi everyone, so I went to the Robertson store yesterday and the girl helped me and gave me the Run Proceed with Speed crops in black size 4 and In the Flow ruched crops size 6. Since I thought I'd be a 2 (I'm a 24 in jeans), I grabbed a 4 in the Wunderunder crops with the blue side panel (smallest size they had). I would have tried the WU pants but they only had hot pink in those. I also grabbed a 2 in the In the Flow crop.

Anyway, all sizes fit. Weird, right? Maybe they didn't really fit, but they were all tight and none seemed too tight or too loose. Is that normal?? Or I just don't know how they're supposed to fit?

I ended up with the In The Flow black ruched crops in a 2. I figure I'm always a smaller size, so that's more likely to be accurate. And that I'll be working out more so if I get any smaller, these should fit best! I loved all the ones I tried though, especially the running ones (didn't get because they were $20 more), and I tried to do some bending in the fitting room but didn't see any sheerness from that. But it's all over reviews so now I'm kind of scared about that.


----------



## lotuslover

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Hi everyone, so I went to the Robertson store yesterday and the girl helped me and gave me the Run Proceed with Speed crops in black size 4 and In the Flow ruched crops size 6. Since I thought I'd be a 2 (I'm a 24 in jeans), I grabbed a 4 in the Wunderunder crops with the blue side panel (smallest size they had). I would have tried the WU pants but they only had hot pink in those. I also grabbed a 2 in the In the Flow crop.
> 
> Anyway, all sizes fit. Weird, right? Maybe they didn't really fit, but they were all tight and none seemed too tight or too loose. Is that normal?? Or I just don't know how they're supposed to fit?
> 
> I ended up with the In The Flow black ruched crops in a 2. I figure I'm always a smaller size, so that's more likely to be accurate. And that I'll be working out more so if I get any smaller, these should fit best! I loved all the ones I tried though, especially the running ones (didn't get because they were $20 more), and I tried to do some bending in the fitting room but didn't see any sheerness from that. But it's all over reviews so now I'm kind of scared about that.



Great to hear you were able to try so many different styles! Bummer that they're running low on basic black for pants and crops though. 

I know this sounds funny, but can you ask someone (SO, family member ideally, heh) to check the sheerness level when you bend over in natural light, outside? For some, the In Flow crops have worked well, but for others they've been totally sheer, like pantyhose. 

I think it's good you left the luxtreme Proceed crops at the store. They have "bonded," aka glued seams, something new lulu has offered for the past year or so. The reviews have been pretty bad about these online, with some experiencing seam splitting in the middle of yoga and exercise classes. I personally think they're WAY overpriced at $98, so that's enough for me to boycott. 

Last thing, re: sizing: Luxtreme tends to run smaller than luon because the fit should be compressive and tight to cushion/support your muscles, since luxtreme is usually worn for high impact activities like running. I think that's why the larger size worked for you in these crops.

Enjoy your new lulu (:!!!


----------



## lacey29

I am just WAITING for the quality to shoot right back up. I have been wearing lulu since 2006, and I can't even go to the store anymore without thinking I am wasting my time, and especially my money if I buy anything. I have a lulu gift card with a significant amount waiting to be spent, but I refuse to use it to buy it with their quality right now.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

lotuslover said:


> Great to hear you were able to try so many different styles! Bummer that they're running low on basic black for pants and crops though.
> 
> I know this sounds funny, but can you ask someone (SO, family member ideally, heh) to check the sheerness level when you bend over in natural light, outside? For some, the In Flow crops have worked well, but for others they've been totally sheer, like pantyhose.
> 
> I think it's good you left the luxtreme Proceed crops at the store. They have "bonded," aka glued seams, something new lulu has offered for the past year or so. The reviews have been pretty bad about these online, with some experiencing seam splitting in the middle of yoga and exercise classes. I personally think they're WAY overpriced at $98, so that's enough for me to boycott.
> 
> Last thing, re: sizing: Luxtreme tends to run smaller than luon because the fit should be compressive and tight to cushion/support your muscles, since luxtreme is usually worn for high impact activities like running. I think that's why the larger size worked for you in these crops.
> 
> Enjoy your new lulu (:!!!



Did not know that about the proceed crops! Good thing I didn't shell out the money for those, though I did like the lower rise.

So funny, since I've been reading here, their website reviews, and basically everywhere else about the sheer see-through issue, I took my mirror to my window where there is currently some natural light coming in. I put the pants on and bent over to look at myself in the mirror upside down (with my head between my legs), lol. If they are see through I still can't really tell, but I don't think they are when I'm NOT bending. I'm having my boyfriend check tomorrow in the daylight to make sure!

It's unfortunate I had to wait to start working out until this past year since it seems this is a horrible year for Lulu. When people say quality has decreased, do they mean because of the sheerness issue mainly, or is it more than that? Has fit, design, and overall quality also gone down?


----------



## bergafer3

Does the scuba hoodies break in or stretch out?i got a beaming blue scuba as a gift in size 4 and I'm a size 6. It's tight, it zips :/ But not Comfortable when sitting. This color isn't available any anymore. I hope someone knows or has Advice since I really love this color.


----------



## eurasiangirl

taylorrd said:


> I bought the blue candy stripe WU yesterday along with a white pair of WU. They are sheer IF you wear bright or dark colored briefs or bikini. If you wear a neutral, preferably a thong, undergarment you will be fine. Personally, I prefer thongs in WU so you don't get VPL. Bottom line they are predominantly white pants and just like any white article of clothing, a little extra care with undergarments needs to be taken.



The sad thing is that "in the early days" of lululemon (lol...) they made white bottoms (WUs, etc) which were nice and thick with zeeeeero sheerness problem regardless of undergarments worn! So its definitely possible, as its been done before.


----------



## terps08

eurasiangirl said:


> The sad thing is that "in the early days" of lululemon (lol...) they made white bottoms (WUs, etc) which were nice and thick with zeeeeero sheerness problem regardless of undergarments worn! So its definitely possible, as its been done before.



Exactly!!  It just shows the decrease of quality with LLL now.  So sad.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Kitties Are Cute said:


> It's unfortunate I had to wait to start working out until this past year since it seems this is a horrible year for Lulu. When people say quality has decreased, do they mean because of the sheerness issue mainly, or is it more than that? Has fit, design, and overall quality also gone down?



Sizing - I haven't seen too many problems but lately theres been more discrepancy in sizing compared with older Lulu garments. Fabric quality has definitely suffered - thinner, more prone to snags/pilling/holes, fabric dyes prone to copious bleeding. Workmanship has also declined - poorly sewn seams, changing the pant gussets from oval/diamond to a poorly placed triangle. Design - They pulled SO many of the good, staple fan favorite Lululemon products (Define, original Scuba, original Power Ys, Strides, Cuddleups, rulu Vinyasa scarves, etc) and replaced them with inferior/cheaper to make (I'm assuming at least) items that are no wear near as flattering or well made as the originals. Not to mention some of the designs are just bizarre (drop-crotch pants, root chakra pants, to name a few...) Oh, and who can forget the snafu last year with the swimwear that couldn't be worn in the water (unless you were cool with it becoming totally see-through and the color bleeding.) YIKES! My Lulu purchases have been scaled back drastically in the last 1.5 years.

Honestly, if you can buy older Lulu - do it. What they're coming out with now is just sad whereas older better quality items are still wearing strong.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

eurasiangirl said:


> Sizing - I haven't seen too many problems but lately theres been more discrepancy in sizing compared with older Lulu garments. Fabric quality has definitely suffered - thinner, more prone to snags/pilling/holes, fabric dyes prone to copious bleeding. Workmanship has also declined - poorly sewn seams, changing the pant gussets from oval/diamond to a poorly placed triangle. Design - They pulled SO many of the good, staple fan favorite Lululemon products (Define, original Scuba, original Power Ys, Strides, Cuddleups, rulu Vinyasa scarves, etc) and replaced them with inferior/cheaper to make (I'm assuming at least) items that are no wear near as flattering or well made as the originals. Not to mention some of the designs are just bizarre (drop-crotch pants, root chakra pants, to name a few...) Oh, and who can forget the snafu last year with the swimwear that couldn't be worn in the water (unless you were cool with it becoming totally see-through and the color bleeding.) YIKES! My Lulu purchases have been scaled back drastically in the last 1.5 years.
> 
> Honestly, if you can buy older Lulu - do it. What they're coming out with now is just sad whereas older better quality items are still wearing strong.



Thanks! But really, there's nowhere to find old lulu except ebay, right? Plus, I don't even know how I would be able to tell old lulu vs new lulu on ebay. Like what differences/style names/etc. I should be looking for. I wore my new pants to class yesterday. Hopefully I didn't moon anyone!


----------



## lotuslover

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Thanks! But really, there's nowhere to find old lulu except ebay, right? Plus, I don't even know how I would be able to tell old lulu vs new lulu on ebay. Like what differences/style names/etc. I should be looking for. I wore my new pants to class yesterday. Hopefully I didn't moon anyone!



eurasiangirl did a great job describing the decline of lulu in recent months. However, I love my black on black root chakra pants, but totally know where you were going with that one (ugh, drop crotch!

You can find old lulu on Ebay and various fb lulu groups. The Lulu Addict blog has names of the popular lulu resale fb groups. If you don't know what you're looking for though, I'd stay away from these avenues to purchase lulu. I've noticed more counterfeits and fakes online and that's the last thing you need when you're new to the brand.

I recall reading a comment on the Lulu Addict blog from an anon poster that improved quality staples like WUCs will hopefully be available come June/summer. We'll see if this happens though.


----------



## emcosmo1639

lotuslover said:


> eurasiangirl did a great job describing the decline of lulu in recent months. However, I love my black on black root chakra pants, but totally know where you were going with that one (ugh, drop crotch!
> 
> You can find old lulu on Ebay and various fb lulu groups. The Lulu Addict blog has names of the popular lulu resale fb groups.* If you don't know what you're looking for though, I'd stay away from these avenues to purchase lulu. I've noticed more counterfeits and fakes online and that's the last thing you need when you're new to the brand.*
> 
> I recall reading a comment on the Lulu Addict blog from an anon poster that improved quality staples like WUCs will hopefully be available come June/summer. We'll see if this happens though.



This!  There are a lot of fake lulu items out there so definitely be careful on ebay.  The fb groups usually are good about cracking down on fakes pretty quickly, however every once in a while one pops up and you'll get scammers every now and again.  They are great ways to buy/sell your items, but you have to be careful and always protect yourself through paypal (paying as goods, not gift).


----------



## gillianna

Just placed my second order in two weeks yesterday.  Love the yoga bra with the multi larger thin straps in the back.  Also ordered two headbands to try out.  I wish there was a store near me.


----------



## WhirlyGirl

Question, ladies: Do you use lululemon for exercise? (Not trying to be snarky, I promise!) I want to exercise more, and was thinking if I bought cute gear, maybe I would be inspired to actually use it (as opposed to my raggedy tees). So do you use it for exercise? Do you exercise more, less, or the same as you did before you started buying lululemon?


----------



## Swanky

I don't wear mine to exercise, but I buy more of their yoga stuff  as comfy errands clothing anyhow.

Wait, I do wear their skirts to play tennis in, love them.


----------



## love_addict919

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't wear mine to exercise, but I buy more of their yoga stuff  as comfy errands clothing anyhow.
> 
> Wait, I do wear their skirts to play tennis in, love them.



Do you think their skirts are long enough to golf in? The club i play at most is pretty strict. Even if i buy a tall would you think they are okay? I know tennis skirts are usually a little shorter then golfing skirts


----------



## eurasiangirl

love_addict919 said:


> Do you think their skirts are long enough to golf in? The club i play at most is pretty strict. Even if i buy a tall would you think they are okay? I know tennis skirts are usually a little shorter then golfing skirts


They make a "tall" pace skirt that some ladies both short and tall like for some extra length


----------



## eurasiangirl

WhirlyGirl said:


> Question, ladies: Do you use lululemon for exercise? (Not trying to be snarky, I promise!) I want to exercise more, and was thinking if I bought cute gear, maybe I would be inspired to actually use it (as opposed to my raggedy tees). So do you use it for exercise? Do you exercise more, less, or the same as you did before you started buying lululemon?


Giiiiiiiiirl, if I exercised more with every piece of Lulu I bought....I'd be a superlean mean fighting machine. LOL. (I'm slowly on my way there....xD)

That being said, I do think that looking cute can help motivate you to work out more. I mean, think about if you were working out in old baggy sweats and an oversized t-shirt. Not very motivating when you look in the mirror, right? (At least that's what I think) Its better to wear form fitting clothes anyways while exercising so you can see your form, plus you can see changes in your body better!

So yes, I do exercise in my LLL (Crossfit, horseback riding (LLL bras, tops, etc), yoga, Pilates) however with the quality issues I've been branching out to other brands.


----------



## dbaby

WhirlyGirl said:


> Question, ladies: Do you use lululemon for exercise? (Not trying to be snarky, I promise!) I want to exercise more, and was thinking if I bought cute gear, maybe I would be inspired to actually use it (as opposed to my raggedy tees). So do you use it for exercise? Do you exercise more, less, or the same as you did before you started buying lululemon?



I wear them strictly to exercise (and run errands if I'm already in those clothes). I do love it though! I never thought I'd spend $14 on cute socks.


----------



## mellibelly

love_addict919 said:


> Do you think their skirts are long enough to golf in? The club i play at most is pretty strict. Even if i buy a tall would you think they are okay? I know tennis skirts are usually a little shorter then golfing skirts



I do think the skirts are long enough for golf. I just got a couple pace setter skirts in both regular and tall to try on. I'm only 5'-4" and the regular length was perfect, not indecent at all. The tall was actually too long on me imo. So if you're very tall or want more coverage definitely go with the tall skirts.


----------



## mellibelly

I only use my LLL for working out, and yes it motivates me to work out more. When I get something new I'm actually excited to wear it to class. So I'd have to say I work out more since having bought LLL or any cute workout clothing. It's definitely a motivator for me!


----------



## WhirlyGirl

eurasiangirl said:


> Giiiiiiiiirl, if I exercised more with every piece of Lulu I bought....I'd be a superlean mean fighting machine. LOL. (I'm slowly on my way there....xD)
> 
> That being said, I do think that looking cute can help motivate you to work out more. I mean, think about if you were working out in old baggy sweats and an oversized t-shirt. Not very motivating when you look in the mirror, right? (At least that's what I think) Its better to wear form fitting clothes anyways while exercising so you can see your form, plus you can see changes in your body better!
> 
> So yes, I do exercise in my LLL (Crossfit, horseback riding (LLL bras, tops, etc), yoga, Pilates) however with the quality issues I've been branching out to other brands.


 
Good to know! I never feel comfortable at the gym because I think the clothes are gross, so i think I will have to make the investment!


----------



## kmh1190

I work out in my lululemon but I am also not the type to go home, shower and change clothes before I do my errands.  So I run around part of the day in my stuff which makes it worth it to buy nice workout clothes.


----------



## gymangel812

WhirlyGirl said:


> Question, ladies: Do you use lululemon for exercise? (Not trying to be snarky, I promise!) I want to exercise more, and was thinking if I bought cute gear, maybe I would be inspired to actually use it (as opposed to my raggedy tees). So do you use it for exercise? Do you exercise more, less, or the same as you did before you started buying lululemon?



I  use it for running and horse back riding. It does motivate me more.I also wear it casually.


----------



## terps08

WhirlyGirl said:


> Question, ladies: Do you use lululemon for exercise? (Not trying to be snarky, I promise!) I want to exercise more, and was thinking if I bought cute gear, maybe I would be inspired to actually use it (as opposed to my raggedy tees). So do you use it for exercise? Do you exercise more, less, or the same as you did before you started buying lululemon?




I do wear it for exercise (running, yoga), but like other posters, also wear it casually (running errands after working out, etc).  Wearing cute workout stuff definitely inspires me to exercise more.  AND I've definitely noticed a difference from wearing technical items instead of my old college t shirts - it wicks sweat so much better and makes for a more comfortable work out (as comfortable as working out can get  ).


----------



## GoGlam

WhirlyGirl said:


> Question, ladies: Do you use lululemon for exercise? (Not trying to be snarky, I promise!) I want to exercise more, and was thinking if I bought cute gear, maybe I would be inspired to actually use it (as opposed to my raggedy tees). So do you use it for exercise? Do you exercise more, less, or the same as you did before you started buying lululemon?



I exercise more now, without a doubt! I told myself I wanted to look great working out and that since it was a sizable investment in clothing I almost only wear to the gym, I have to go to the gym and not feel like I threw money away by buying all of the items.  I get compliments and that's a great feeling, although it's more about the design of the clothing for me.


----------



## arnott

eurasiangirl said:


> Giiiiiiiiirl, if I exercised more with every piece of Lulu I bought....I'd be a superlean mean fighting machine. LOL. (I'm slowly on my way there....xD)
> 
> *That being said, I do think that looking cute can help motivate you to work out more. I mean, think about if you were working out in old baggy sweats and an oversized t-shirt. Not very motivating when you look in the mirror, right? (At least that's what I think) Its better to wear form fitting clothes anyways while exercising so you can see your form, plus you can see changes in your body better!*
> 
> So yes, I do exercise in my LLL (Crossfit, horseback riding (LLL bras, tops, etc), yoga, Pilates) however with the quality issues I've been branching out to other brands.



Great point!


----------



## love_addict919

mellibelly said:


> I do think the skirts are long enough for golf. I just got a couple pace setter skirts in both regular and tall to try on. I'm only 5'-4" and the regular length was perfect, not indecent at all. The tall was actually too long on me imo. So if you're very tall or want more coverage definitely go with the tall skirts.



Thanks for responding. Im 5'7 but all legs so even long skirts look short on me. Ill just have to go down to the store and try them on i guess because i need to start shopping for my summer clothes!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I wear my lulu almost entirely for casual wear.  If I do workout I'll wear lulu, but lbh, I'm not a gym rat, especially lately.  I do love how lulu is cute so I can have the comfort factor when I'm running errands.  It's also great since AZ gets so hot in the summer so I usually just wear lulu around.  I'm all about comfy/casual, though, so it works for me.


----------



## bergafer3

I wear it for both, I live in the Midwest. We're not a dress up type town, so Most people wear sweats.


----------



## Jujuma

Gym rat. Wear it to workout. Get all sweaty then put on clean outfit in case I have to errands on way home. It's been shown in studies you work out harder in cuter clothes, more motivation to look good in those clothes. Baggy shorts and lose tees not good for self esteem. Just the messenger of what I've read. Plus Lulu holds up well and if it doesn't I return it. I've never had a problem returning.


----------



## hanagirl

I used to love Nike. But that all changed when I bought my first lulus! I love my lulus so much. They just suck in everything, you know. Making me look thinner. Haha!

Here's a photo of my favorite lulu jacket. Forgot what it's called but it has a black lace print. I always get compliments when I wear it


----------



## bergafer3

hanagirl said:


> I used to love Nike. But that all changed when I bought my first lulus! I love my lulus so much. They just suck in everything, you know. Making me look thinner. Haha!
> 
> Here's a photo of my favorite lulu jacket. Forgot what it's called but it has a black lace print. I always get compliments when I wear it
> 
> View attachment 2147738


I love you scuba hoodie!! I'm Addicted to their scuba hoodies.


----------



## bisousx

emcosmo1639 said:


> This!  There are a lot of fake lulu items out there so definitely be careful on ebay.  The fb groups usually are good about cracking down on fakes pretty quickly, however every once in a while one pops up and you'll get scammers every now and again.  They are great ways to buy/sell your items, but you have to be careful and always protect yourself through paypal (paying as goods, not gift).



Can you name of the FB groups so I can look them up? TIA!

I'm interested in buying older Lulu, but don't know how to tell the fakes from the authentic.

A few months ago, I was saying that I couldn't justify the price for Lulu ... but now that my workout clothes are starting to fall apart and look old, I've been buying Lulu pieces here and there. Not everything that they make is cute to me, but the quality is great and I'm loving the fit!


----------



## emcosmo1639

bisousx said:


> Can you name of the FB groups so I can look them up? TIA!
> 
> I'm interested in buying older Lulu, but don't know how to tell the fakes from the authentic.
> 
> A few months ago, I was saying that I couldn't justify the price for Lulu ... but now that my workout clothes are starting to fall apart and look old, I've been buying Lulu pieces here and there. Not everything that they make is cute to me, but the quality is great and I'm loving the fit!



Lululemon Trading Post
Lululemon Bidding Battles
This Just In Swap
Lululemon Exchange
Lulu This Just In
Lulu Chat

I think there are more but those are the ones I can think of right now.  I used to be in a ton but it was pretty much the same people and same items posted in all of them so I dropped down to just one group.  Honestly that's really all you need unless you are trying to sell a ton of stuff or looking for a ton of things.  The last two aren't selling groups but I'm sure you could find links to other groups through them.


----------



## bisousx

emcosmo1639 said:


> Lululemon Trading Post
> Lululemon Bidding Battles
> This Just In Swap
> Lululemon Exchange
> Lulu This Just In
> Lulu Chat




Thanks so much!


----------



## eurasiangirl

Nice window displays from the Boston Lulu (Prudential) and Athleta (Newbury) stores in lieu of the week's events.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Does anyone know if the Stride jacket ever had a hood? If it didnt what jacket looks like a Stride but has a hood LOL It may be from a year or more ago.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Does anyone know if the Stride jacket ever had a hood? If it didnt what jacket looks like a Stride but has a hood LOL It may be from a year or more ago.



Stride has a hood, In Stride didn't.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Oh ok, I always wondered what the difference was.  I knew you would have the info. Thanks.


----------



## paper_flowers

i ordered a pair of the new pinkilicious pace crops, the inspire crops in black/wee in space pink, black short sleeve swiftly, long sleeve swiftly in faded zap (saw someone wearing the faded zap with the pink pace crops. i was surprised at how cool it looked!), and the scuba hoodie in beach blanket blue... there goes my tax return!! this is turning into a big problem for me..

i wish i discovered lulu way sooner. it's a little sad to hear people talk about the old designs and how great they were, and of course the quality. i keep wondering what their stuff used to be like, but maybe it's better for me since i won't be as easily disappointed?? 

i want the long sleeve swiftly in every color.... love those thumb holes. i'm such a sucker for those. i hope i like the swiftly tops!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Oh thats a nice order!!!  I LOVE the Pace crop. I am not really a crop girl, and I have enough of the Nike Filaments to last me. But when I tried on the Pace crop in the Wee Space blue combo I was hooked.  My friend just found me the black/frond combo too a week ago and I was so thrilled.  I went out to the store and grabbed some frond tops LOL!  And now I see the new white Wee Space Pace crop ugh...it never ends! 

I am a huge sucker for Swiftlys LOL! I live in them and wear them practically every day.  My new fave is the fresh teal/very green, its so "springy"! 

But my new obsession is the Studio Surf jacket in the dune/coral/black color.  I saw it on Hayden Panettiere on Nashville a week ago and it was so sharp. Fits like a glove, but that price has got to go. It is in no way worth $148. Its 50% higher than a Define and the Define was made so much nicer.


----------



## paper_flowers

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^Oh thats a nice order!!!  I LOVE the Pace crop. I am not really a crop girl, and I have enough of the Nike Filaments to last me. But when I tried on the Pace crop in the Wee Space blue combo I was hooked.  My friend just found me the black/frond combo too a week ago and I was so thrilled.  I went out to the store and grabbed some frond tops LOL!  And now I see the new white Wee Space Pace crop ugh...it never ends!
> 
> I am a huge sucker for Swiftlys LOL! I live in them and wear them practically every day.  My new fave is the fresh teal/very green, its so "springy"!
> 
> But my new obsession is the Studio Surf jacket in the dune/coral/black color.  I saw it on Hayden Panettiere on Nashville a week ago and it was so sharp. Fits like a glove, but that price has got to go. It is in no way worth $148. Its 50% higher than a Define and the Define was made so much nicer.



i really really LOVE the style of the studio surf jacket, and yes, i continue to balk at the price. i just cant do it. i really like the forme, but then again i never met the define  so i have no idea what i'm missing out on. i want the forme AND the scuba in every color. and no bueno for the college student on a budget!!

i'm SO SO SO excited for my pace crops!! i hope the inspires are just as great!  i almost got the inspires in all black, but i already have a pair of plain black under armor crops, so i figured i'd add some color. i wanted the pop orange but they sold out of my size 

i almost got that swiftly in fresh teal/very green!!! it's so nice! i might go check out my local store tomorrow and see if they have it in my size. pay day! 

i live in FL and i almost got the black swiftly in long sleeve as well, but i figured i'd try a short sleeve since it's always so hot down here. but like i said, i LOVE the thumb holes! maybe i'll get the black/inkwell in the long sleeve as well  i also want a tame me tank!

oh, and frond is one of my favorite colors that they make.. i got the rise and shine pullover in frond and i LOVE it!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^Oh ok, I always wondered what the difference was.  I knew you would have the info. Thanks.



Haha!  Sadly I know just about everything there is to know about strides--my obsession with them runs deep.


----------



## kmh1190

Hey guys, did I miss the pinkelicious In the Flow crops online?  I'm seeing them pop up on ebay but I don't recall them being available (and I'm usually on their site daily looking around).


----------



## gymangel812

kmh1190 said:


> Hey guys, did I miss the pinkelicious In the Flow crops online?  I'm seeing them pop up on ebay but I don't recall them being available (and I'm usually on their site daily looking around).



 they are quite sheer fyi   I  tried them on in my next size up and I  could completely see my underwear. I  couldn't size up 2  because they would be too big.  so  sad since they were cute.


----------



## kmh1190

gymangel812 said:


> they are quite sheer fyi   I  tried them on in my next size up and I  could completely see my underwear. I  couldn't size up 2  because they would be too big.  so  sad since they were cute.



Oh how disappointing. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## chunkylover53

Some decent markdowns online... Warm Up Crew is only $29!


----------



## zayna

Seems like they are still having quality control issues.


----------



## paper_flowers

the throw me over hoodie is in the WMTM section for $69. does anyone own this? any thoughts on it? i just ordered the scuba yesterday and am debating if i should head down to the nearest store to look at this one


----------



## love_addict919

paper_flowers said:


> the throw me over hoodie is in the WMTM section for $69. does anyone own this? any thoughts on it? i just ordered the scuba yesterday and am debating if i should head down to the nearest store to look at this one



I want to know this to! I want the aquamarine one


----------



## terps08

Wow, Swiftly tank is on MD: http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...men-we-made-too-much/Run-Swiftly-Racerback-MD
and Groovy Runs as well! http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-we-made-too-much/Groovy-Run-Short-MD

Don't love the colors, but these are great items!


----------



## paper_flowers

My throw me over hoodie! I sized up to an 8 because the 6 was snug in the bust. I'm 5'5, 135 lbs. and 36C












Zipped up collar


----------



## hanagirl

My favorite gym bag... The Lululemon Arabesque Bag  I just love the hardware and how all my gym essentials fit inside.  So many compartments!


----------



## Swanky

Love the photos, keep them coming!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

paper_Flowers...your hoodie looks great on you! I passed on it cause it was to short, but it looks fab on you!

I got 3 of the warm up crew's last week at my store. They had them for $29 then and it is SO WORTH IT!!! I am now debating the Dune/white!

I am peeved at them though, the WMTM upload is usually at night. I wish this company would learn the word CONSISTENT!! LOL


----------



## paper_flowers

Luv2BuyBags said:


> paper_Flowers...your hoodie looks great on you! I passed on it cause it was to short, but it looks fab on you!
> 
> I got 3 of the warm up crew's last week at my store. They had them for $29 then and it is SO WORTH IT!!! I am now debating the Dune/white!
> 
> I am peeved at them though, the WMTM upload is usually at night. I wish this company would learn the word CONSISTENT!! LOL



thank you!  a lot of people complain about it being too short! i was shocked! i guess maybe i have a short torso? i also like it because it hits me right at my waist which is narrow and i have wide hips so hip length jackets tend to be snug in the hips and so baggy around my waist! i'm hoping the scuba hoodie i ordered fits well. i got that in an 8 as well. i think the sizes are a bit inconsistent. i tried an 8 in the grey throw me over and it was much more snug! 

i'm glad you like the warm up crew!! i wanted it in frond but wasn't sure if the dangling zipper in the back would drive me nuts! if i'm jumping around i thought it might whack me


----------



## GoGlam

Luv2BuyBags said:


> paper_Flowers...your hoodie looks great on you! I passed on it cause it was to short, but it looks fab on you!
> 
> I got 3 of the warm up crew's last week at my store. They had them for $29 then and it is SO WORTH IT!!! I am now debating the Dune/white!
> 
> I am peeved at them though, the WMTM upload is usually at night. I wish this company would learn the word CONSISTENT!! LOL



Thank you for posting! I love WMTM since it feels like I'm getting a deal.. Just bought a few items including the warm up crews!


----------



## Swanky

Does anyone else think they should name the sale TDSW?


This Didn't Sell Well. Lol!!


----------



## GoGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Does anyone else think they should name the sale TDSW?
> 
> 
> This Didn't Sell Well. Lol!!



Lol yeah you can tell even by quantity of reviews.  I'm ok with that though because I've gotten some very cute things on WMTM while much less attractive items were full price


----------



## paper_flowers

hanagirl said:


> My favorite gym bag... The Lululemon Arabesque Bag  I just love the hardware and how all my gym essentials fit inside.  So many compartments!
> View attachment 2156813



They need to bring this back. I'd save up and buy this for sure!


----------



## love_addict919

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Love the photos, keep them coming!!



Me too! Yes, more lulu pics.

ETA: id love to see some collections


----------



## paper_flowers

After run! Very green/fresh teal swiftly, matching bang buster headband (obsessed with these!), and black speed shorts. Had to size up to an 8 in them. They are SO comfy, but the SA said you have to make sure it's four-way stretch otherwise they feel scratchy. Being that I'm new to lulu, this is becoming ridiculous! I need a swiftly in every darn color. I'm in love with these shirts. I wanted the long sleeve one but its only cold in FL two months out of the year. But I'm such a sucker for thumb holes


----------



## love_addict919

^ cute! ive only been buying lulu for a few months also but inspend $$ there weekly. its an issue! i wish i knew what the old lulu was like


----------



## candiebear

paper_flowers said:


> After run! Very green/fresh teal swiftly, matching bang buster headband (obsessed with these!), and black speed shorts. Had to size up to an 8 in them. They are SO comfy, but the SA said you have to make sure it's four-way stretch otherwise they feel scratchy. Being that I'm new to lulu, this is becoming ridiculous! I need a swiftly in every darn color. I'm in love with these shirts. I wanted the long sleeve one but its only cold in FL two months out of the year. But I'm such a sucker for thumb holes



Have you tried on the 2 ways? I actually prefer them and I have quite a few pairs of speed shorts -- they're my absolute favorite. I hate how flowy/loose the 4 way is, I need structure in my clothes! I don't find them scratchy at all


----------



## rileygirl

I have a Lulu problem.  Not the latest pics and I don't think I would be able to get all of them in the picture anyway.  My speeds and skirt collections:


----------



## paper_flowers

candiebear said:


> Have you tried on the 2 ways? I actually prefer them and I have quite a few pairs of speed shorts -- they're my absolute favorite. I hate how flowy/loose the 4 way is, I need structure in my clothes! I don't find them scratchy at all



I will definitely try the two ways next time I go in!! I think the speeds in beach blanket blue are two way?? And I want that color! I'm just going off of what the SA told me. I didn't try any others because I knew I needed black first since it goes with everything  ill report back with my experience on the two ways next time I'm in!


----------



## paper_flowers

rileygirl said:


> I have a Lulu problem.  Not the latest pics and I don't think I would be able to get all of them in the picture anyway.  My speeds and skirt collections:



Wow!!! I love your collection of speeds? How long have you been purchasing lulu for? Do you have any crops or do you mainly stick with the skirts and shorts for bottoms? I like the length of the speeds for running. I think the pace shorts would drive me nuts


----------



## rileygirl

paper_flowers said:


> Wow!!! I love your collection of speeds? How long have you been purchasing lulu for? Do you have any crops or do you mainly stick with the skirts and shorts for bottoms? I like the length of the speeds for running. I think the pace shorts would drive me nuts


I live in warm weather so I have two pairs of wu crops for yoga, 2 pairs or running crops and a handfull of studio pants and crops.  I have been buying Lulu a few years. 

The beach blanket blue speeds are gorgeous. They're a mix between 2 and 4 way and the material is thicker.  I wore them yesterday. Love them, def. try them on and get them.  I myseld prefer 2 way stretch as the 4 way tends to flare on my legs.


----------



## paper_flowers

love_addict919 said:


> ^ cute! ive only been buying lulu for a few months also but inspend $$ there weekly. its an issue! i wish i knew what the old lulu was like



So do I  as much as I love the stuff now, I know it's a shame that the quality has declined, but it's hard for us to be disappointed when we cannot compare. I also heard that I guess the logo used to be more obvious? Either that it they just had more distinct designs that were unique to the brand


----------



## hanagirl

rileygirl said:


> I have a Lulu problem.  Not the latest pics and I don't think I would be able to get all of them in the picture anyway.  My speeds and skirt collections:



Woooooowwww!!! One in each color please! Awesome collection! )


----------



## emcosmo1639

I don't normally share pics, but I'll share one of my strides--I have a few in the wash and I'm wearing one right now , but I think my obsession is pretty clear...


----------



## rileygirl

!!!!!!  I see Sailor Stripe!!!  Quiet Stripe!  All the classics!


I will refrain from posting the pics of the tops that go with the speeds and skirts, lol. I have a thing for crbs, power ys, and all things swiftly as well


----------



## GoGlam

rileygirl said:


> I have a Lulu problem.  Not the latest pics and I don't think I would be able to get all of them in the picture anyway.  My speeds and skirt collections:



I love all the colors and designs! Great collection


----------



## arnott

paper_flowers said:


> After run! Very green/fresh teal swiftly, matching bang buster headband (obsessed with these!), and black speed shorts. Had to size up to an 8 in them. They are SO comfy, but the SA said you have to make sure it's four-way stretch otherwise they feel scratchy. Being that I'm new to lulu, this is becoming ridiculous! I need a swiftly in every darn color. I'm in love with these shirts. I wanted the long sleeve one but its only cold in FL two months out of the year. But I'm such a sucker for thumb holes



After seeing Kellie Pickler on Dancing With the Stars rocking her Swiftly tees every week I went and tried on 4 yesterday and they were all too long for me.  What the heck...I don't have a short torso and they never look too long on her.


----------



## rileygirl

You can get them hemmed for free at Lulu  I hem all my crbs. They're so crazy long.


----------



## Lucy616

emcosmo1639 said:


> I don't normally share pics, but I'll share one of my strides--I have a few in the wash and I'm wearing one right now , but I think my obsession is pretty clear...



I love all the colors!


----------



## paper_flowers

rileygirl said:


> You can get them hemmed for free at Lulu  I hem all my crbs. They're so crazy long.



Whoa!! I did not know that! Ill have to ask about it next time!


----------



## love_addict919

emcosmo1639 said:


> I don't normally share pics, but I'll share one of my strides--I have a few in the wash and I'm wearing one right now , but I think my obsession is pretty clear...



Omg! Love! Awesome collection, do you have a lot of defines also?


----------



## bergafer3

emcosmo1639 said:


> I don't normally share pics, but I'll share one of my strides--I have a few in the wash and I'm wearing one right now , but I think my obsession is pretty clear...


Love! I want strides to come back so bad!


----------



## arnott

rileygirl said:


> You can get them hemmed for free at Lulu  I hem all my crbs. They're so crazy long.



What are crbs?


----------



## mundodabolsa

arnott said:


> What are crbs?



the cool racerback tank, their most basic tank that comes out in a new color every 0.7 days and therefore lots of people, like me, can display crb hoarding tendencies.


----------



## gymangel812

arnott said:


> What are crbs?


cool racerback


----------



## rileygirl

They hem their pants, tanks, and even some jacket sleeves all for free. My store doesn't take more than 48 hours.


----------



## mellibelly

emcosmo1639 said:


> I don't normally share pics, but I'll share one of my strides--I have a few in the wash and I'm wearing one right now , but I think my obsession is pretty clear...



Wow!!! My eyes went straight to the sailor stripe! There's a sailor stripe define on ebay I want badly, except its $349! You have an amazing collection! Love the colors.


----------



## emcosmo1639

love_addict919 said:


> Omg! Love! Awesome collection, do you have a lot of defines also?



Actually I don't have a single define--I never liked the define despite trying it several times.  I do have a few scubas, Live Simply's and WWAs, but have stuck to strides for the most part.



bergafer3 said:


> Love! I want strides to come back so bad!



I've been bummed over several discontinued items (Cabin LS & Every Yogi LS come to mind), but nothing as much as when they stopped the strides!



mellibelly said:


> Wow!!! My eyes went straight to the sailor stripe! There's a sailor stripe define on ebay I want badly, except its $349! You have an amazing collection! Love the colors.



Haha!  I actually don't wear either of those that often but have hung onto them since I know they are so rare (silly, I know).  I think my favs are the plum minicheck or my black pique ones.


----------



## Jahpson

paper_flowers said:


> i'm really wanting to buy my first piece of lulu. i absolutely love the styles they offer and want to get rise and shine pullover in green. i'm just anxious to take the plunge and purchase it (college kid, not a whole lot of spending money) if the quality isn't there anymore. i don't have a big issue with investing in a few good workout pieces, but between this thread and other blogs i've read, it just seems questionable in terms of quality and longevity. it's such a shame because i've fallen in love with the silhouettes and colors. plus, i can't help but feel insecure walking into the store closest to me and the SA's can immediately sniff out that i'm a 23 yr old in college and not a rich SAHM like the women who live in that town are. i'm not sure if i should go ahead and at least try on a few pieces and maybe buy one and test it out or if i should wait and see if in light of all the controversy over the quality if they have a change in leadership




It is just unbelievable to me that there are snotty SAs at a workout store. Like for real?

At the end of the day they are trying to sell clothes that we are to sweat in to anybody who walks in there. Go in there with that mindset and you will be fine. if they think they are doing something by selling middle of the market yoga gear then they have serious issues that needs to be addressed.

A sale is a sale regardless who is buying.


----------



## love_addict919

^ they are quite rude at the 2 stores near me also. Ive actually only bought online for the past couple of months. Unfortunately i think i have to go to a store soon to try on the pace setter skirt


----------



## paper_flowers

Jahpson said:


> It is just unbelievable to me that there are snotty SAs at a workout store. Like for real?
> 
> At the end of the day they are trying to sell clothes that we are to sweat in to anybody who walks in there. Go in there with that mindset and you will be fine. if they think they are doing something by selling middle of the market yoga gear then they have serious issues that needs to be addressed.
> 
> A sale is a sale regardless who is buying.


Thank you!!!  

I've been in twice and so far I've had good experiences both times. I'm hoping it'll continue. I just got an order today that I had done online but my pinkilicious pace crops have a small stain on them. I want to think it'll come out in the wash but I don't want to wash it and it still be there and then I can't exchange them. It's pretty small though so maybe ill just keep them since i will probably be the only person who sees it. What do you ladies think? 

I also need to exchange the two swiftlys for a size smaller and get them hemmed. Will they also hem the green one I took a picture of? I only purchased it last week

Might also pick up the yellow practice freely tank


----------



## love_addict919

^ i would never accept a brand new item, right off the ups truck, with a stain. How much were they? At least $80? No way! If it were me, i would return/exchange. Unbelievable how they sent you them with a stain


----------



## dbaby

paper_flowers said:


> Will they also hem the green one I took a picture of? I only purchased it last week



They'll hem anything lululemon for the life of the garment. I purchased a pair of WU from soul cycle that's lululemon and they hemmed those for free. You can hem the same garment over and over if you so choose. It's a nice service!


----------



## paper_flowers

love_addict919 said:


> ^ i would never accept a brand new item, right off the ups truck, with a stain. How much were they? At least $80? No way! If it were me, i would return/exchange. Unbelievable how they sent you them with a stain



Ok thanks that's what I thought, but I'm such a wuss when it comes to returns/exchanges. I just hope they'll still have my size in that color when I go. I really love them. They're already out of the 6 online.. 

I'm really liking the beach blanket blue scuba hoodie I got! It's a little bit big, but I think I'll keep it since I don't necessarily think a hoodie should be very fitted. I will post a picture later and see what you all think


----------



## love_addict919

Does anyone have any knowledge on the white wee are from space inspire crops? I saw a pic of them on luluaddicts blog but they were not part of the upload. Did they sell out overnight and i just totally missed them?


----------



## emcosmo1639

love_addict919 said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge on the white wee are from space inspire crops? I saw a pic of them on luluaddicts blog but they were not part of the upload. Did they sell out overnight and i just totally missed them?



I had them the first time around and sold them a while back--I'm pretty thin but thought they made my legs look awfully big (and I just knew I'd stain them in no time).  I've kinda been taking a break from lulu lately, but I know they changed the inspires recently (thinner, tweaks to the waistband etc)--if I were you i'd check them in person first to make sure there aren't any sheerness issues and that they fit right.


----------



## paper_flowers

What do you think of my new scuba hoodie?? This was the item I was most excited for in my order! I love love love the color. It's an 8 and I'm wondering if I should have sized down, but I don't know if it should be body skimming or not? I'm a 36C and I have to wear an 8 in the form because of my chest. Any thoughts? I picked up arm in one pic so you could see the sleeve and the extra fabric underneath


----------



## paper_flowers

The jacket looks dirty in that last pic for some reason.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I think it fits great!  I personally like lulu jackets very fitted, but I live in a very warm climate so usually I'm only wearing the jackets over a tank so I don't need any extra room.  I could see if you live in a different climate you might want room to wear a long sleeve etc under it.  I think  you could probably get away with a 6, but then it'd be a lot more fitted and you'd probably have a hard time fitting anything more than a tank or one of lulu's flimsy devotion long sleeves under it.


----------



## paper_flowers

emcosmo1639 said:


> I think it fits great!  I personally like lulu jackets very fitted, but I live in a very warm climate so usually I'm only wearing the jackets over a tank so I don't need any extra room.  I could see if you live in a different climate you might want room to wear a long sleeve etc under it.  I think  you could probably get away with a 6, but then it'd be a lot more fitted and you'd probably have a hard time fitting anything more than a tank or one of lulu's flimsy devotion long sleeves under it.



yes, i live in florida where it's usually very hot so i would only wear a thin tshirt or tank underneath. hmmmm i really love the color and they don't have any in a 6 online and the store closest to me does not have the scuba hoodies. i might keep this one and the next one i get i'll size down to a 6 and see how it works out


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I think your Scuba looks good paper flowers! I think if you sized down it would be to tight to wear a thicker shirt under neath. But yea if you are from FL then you might not wear long sleeves?? 

But it looks good on you.  Love the color.  I am curious which one it is though. There are so many Scubas now. The original, the Stretch, and then this Lined Hood one?? I cant keep them and their sizing straight LOL!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge on the white wee are from space inspire crops? I saw a pic of them on luluaddicts blog but they were not part of the upload. Did they sell out overnight and i just totally missed them?




I didnt try on the Inspires but I did try the Pace crops on in this color and they werent sheer. I loved them and almost bought them but I passed cause I have enough crops. If they were like $69 I would have bought them LOL


----------



## bergafer3

emcosmo1639 said:


> I think it fits great!  I personally like lulu jackets very fitted, but I live in a very warm climate so usually I'm only wearing the jackets over a tank so I don't need any extra room.  I could see if you live in a different climate you might want room to wear a long sleeve etc under it.  I think  you could probably get away with a 6, but then it'd be a lot more fitted and you'd probably have a hard time fitting anything more than a tank or one of lulu's flimsy devotion long sleeves under it.


I agree, I like my lulu more fitted. I wear tanks under it only.


----------



## terps08

I bought a Pace Tank from WMTM - I love it!  It's flattering, doesn't ride up while running, is supportive, and the mesh is great for cooling off!  I could see myself wearing it to yoga as well.

I really did not think I would like it when I saw it online, but tried it on in store and was sold!


----------



## paper_flowers

terps08 said:


> I bought a Pace Tank from WMTM - I love it!  It's flattering, doesn't ride up while running, is supportive, and the mesh is great for cooling off!  I could see myself wearing it to yoga as well.
> 
> I really did not think I would like it when I saw it online, but tried it on in store and was sold!



the pace tank is great! i also picked it up on markdown and was skeptical, but i went ahead and tried it on and was so pleasantly surprised. i picked it up on my first trip to lulu and was looking for markdowns haha! i was also wanting a tank with good support without having to buy a bra. does it hit right at your hips? mine does and i personally like it that way

i got a big bag of goodies! pics to come  i think i'm done for a while LOL!

last week when i went to the store, i tried on the two-way stretch speed shorts, and my were not meant to be  i wanted the inkwells (they'd match my yellow practice freely so nicely!) but the size 6 was snug and gave me those funny lines across the front when the fabric is pulling, so i sized up to an 8 and the front was too baggy! it was a bit depressing because i love the style of those shorts so much and i personally  like the shorter inseam, but alas my thick thighs ruined the fun. at the time i didn't want to consider the pace shorts or that new workout one but maybe i'll try those next time i go visit

i LOVE the tame me tank. got it in faded zap


----------



## paper_flowers

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I think your Scuba looks good paper flowers! I think if you sized down it would be to tight to wear a thicker shirt under neath. But yea if you are from FL then you might not wear long sleeves??
> 
> But it looks good on you.  Love the color.  I am curious which one it is though. There are so many Scubas now. The original, the Stretch, and then this Lined Hood one?? I cant keep them and their sizing straight LOL!



stretch, lined hood


----------



## terps08

paper_flowers said:


> the pace tank is great! i also picked it up on markdown and was skeptical, but i went ahead and tried it on and was so pleasantly surprised. i picked it up on my first trip to lulu and was looking for markdowns haha! i was also wanting a tank with good support without having to buy a bra. does it hit right at your hips? mine does and i personally like it that way
> 
> i got a big bag of goodies! pics to come  i think i'm done for a while LOL!
> 
> last week when i went to the store, i tried on the two-way stretch speed shorts, and my were not meant to be  i wanted the inkwells (they'd match my yellow practice freely so nicely!) but the size 6 was snug and gave me those funny lines across the front when the fabric is pulling, so i sized up to an 8 and the front was too baggy! it was a bit depressing because i love the style of those shorts so much and i personally  like the shorter inseam, but alas my thick thighs ruined the fun. at the time i didn't want to consider the pace shorts or that new workout one but maybe i'll try those next time i go visit
> 
> i LOVE the tame me tank. got it in faded zap




Can't wait to see your new goodies!

Also, I've heard only great things about the Tame Me Tank... With all of the quality issues, I have been buying less and less Lulu and just being satisfied with what I have/ being super picky about what to get.  

For example, I've only been buying "tried and true" items, like the Energy Bra.  The Tame Me Tank is also on my list - they didn't have any colors I liked last time I was in the store and I would like to to try it on before I buy it.


----------



## love_addict919

terps08 said:


> Can't wait to see your new goodies!
> 
> Also, I've heard only great things about the Tame Me Tank... With all of the quality issues, I have been buying less and less Lulu and just being satisfied with what I have/ being super picky about what to get.
> 
> For example, I've only been buying "tried and true" items, like the Energy Bra.  The Tame Me Tank is also on my list - they didn't have any colors I liked last time I was in the store and I would like to to try it on before I buy it.



What are your thoughts on the CRB and the power y? I ordered 6 of them  they should arrive tomorrow. I hope the quality is good or theyre being returned!


----------



## paper_flowers

Practice freely tank!!! UA compression bottoms. I don't have any lulu yoga bottoms yet 






Lifted my arm so you could see the side  love the draping of the overlay with the bra peeking out  






These aren't necessarily complaints, but my concerns are the delicate nature of the overlay. It seems like it'd snag easily so I have to be careful. The bottom hem isn't snug either which is comfy and nice, but I hope it doesn't stretch out. Otherwise, I absolutely love this tank and color and got many compliments on it today!!


----------



## hanagirl

Also a practice freely tank in hot pink and speed shorts in black. I have 3 of these tanks. Love them so much


----------



## paper_flowers

hanagirl said:


> Also a practice freely tank in hot pink and speed shorts in black. I have 3 of these tanks. Love them so much
> 
> View attachment 2172326



the hot pink is so pretty!! i wanted that one and the pop orange as well!


----------



## paper_flowers

hanagirl said:


> Also a practice freely tank in hot pink and speed shorts in black. I have 3 of these tanks. Love them so much
> 
> View attachment 2172326



Oh, and how do you wash yours? I don't know if I should throw it in the delicate cycle or just hand wash. And hang it to dry? The fabric is so fragile to me

It also started to sag and loosen up a lot throughout the day. I'm wondering if I can take it to a tailor to have the bottom cinched in or if it'll regain its shape through washing. It didn't look bad or anything, but it was only slightly a bummer


----------



## hanagirl

paper_flowers said:


> the hot pink is so pretty!! i wanted that one and the pop orange as well!



I hand-washed it and it bled. Thought you should know that just in case you decide to purchase it


----------



## hanagirl

paper_flowers said:


> Oh, and how do you wash yours? I don't know if I should throw it in the delicate cycle or just hand wash. And hang it to dry? The fabric is so fragile to me
> 
> It also started to sag and loosen up a lot throughout the day. I'm wondering if I can take it to a tailor to have the bottom cinched in or if it'll regain its shape through washing. It didn't look bad or anything, but it was only slightly a bummer



I hand wash all my Lulus. Using gentle soap and NO fabric softener.  I also just hang them or lay them flat to dry. 

Maybe you can take it to a good taylor but I like mine really loose. I actually ordered a size up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Has a hone experienced pilling with the Elongated tee?  I purchased 3 yesterday, wore one today and not even 3 hours into wearing there is lots of pilling going on under the arm area. 

Really, really like the fit and feel of this tee, so I'd be really disappointed if there is a quality control issue.

This tee:
http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...leeve?cc=10616&skuId=3482833&catId=women-tops

Guess I should have read h reviews on LuLUlemon first, others have experienced pilling as well :censor:


----------



## terps08

love_addict919 said:


> What are your thoughts on the CRB and the power y? I ordered 6 of them  they should arrive tomorrow. I hope the quality is good or theyre being returned!



Yay!!  How do you like them?  I love the CRB, but the Power Y is just not attractive on me (it's me, not the tank bc it looks good on everyone else!).  The wicking effects of the CRB are just awesome and you can wear it while running, yoga, and other activities!  Which colors did you get?


----------



## terps08

hanagirl said:


> Also a practice freely tank in hot pink and speed shorts in black. I have 3 of these tanks. Love them so much
> 
> View attachment 2172326



Looks great on you!  They have 3 colors on WMTM also: http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...omen-we-made-too-much/Practice-Freely-Tank-MD


----------



## terps08

DC-Cutie said:


> Has a hone experienced pilling with the Elongated tee?  I purchased 3 yesterday, wore one today and not even 3 hours into wearing there is lots of pilling going on under the arm area.
> 
> Really, really like the fit and feel of this tee, so I'd be really disappointed if there is a quality control issue.
> 
> This tee:
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...leeve?cc=10616&skuId=3482833&catId=women-tops
> 
> Guess I should have read h reviews on LuLUlemon first, others have experienced pilling as well :censor:



Unfortunately, I've heard that particular top has a lot of pilling and snagging issues... the fabric is just too delicate.  I would definitely try to take it back - pilling in a couple of hours for pretty much $80?!  That's crazy.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

hanagirl said:


> Also a practice freely tank in hot pink and speed shorts in black. I have 3 of these tanks. Love them so much
> 
> View attachment 2172326




These tops look so cute on you!  This top is much nicer than the No Limits. I had that one and sold it immediately LOL It just had so much material I felt it was a maternity top.  This one looks much better. 

I just got the reversible Grooves but not sure I am going to like them. I wear Astros and not sure the bell bottom of the Groove is going to hit my button. But I love the reversible aspect. Just not sure if I will look like Barney the dinosaur or not LOL! 

I am also going to get the Soot Studio crops. I have like 7 crops already but I cant pass up that color.  Its so pretty.  I have been trying to behave this month on Loo LOL its not easy. 

I am real surprised too at how much I love my Warm Up Crew shirts. I got 4 of them on sale and I live in them with a CRB underneath. They added the burning sun stripe if anyone is interested. I might have to get a 5th :girlwhack:LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

hanagirl said:


> Also a practice freely tank in hot pink and speed shorts in black. I have 3 of these tanks. Love them so much
> 
> View attachment 2172326




Oh I like your sneakers, are they a Saucony Jazz? What color are they? I like them alot.


----------



## love_addict919

terps08 said:


> Yay!!  How do you like them?  I love the CRB, but the Power Y is just not attractive on me (it's me, not the tank bc it looks good on everyone else!).  The wicking effects of the CRB are just awesome and you can wear it while running, yoga, and other activities!  Which colors did you get?



Love the colors! Their amazing, i just hope the quality is the same. I got beach blanket blue, pinkelicious, bleached coral, white, fresh teal and aqaumarine. I do not have the old power y to compare them too but i wore the pinkelicious today and the material is thicker then my pink schell one i bought a few months back.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Eta: my cat chance wanted to say hi, shes laying in her fav box sry the pic is huge


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Great selection!! Love the pink Power Y is that Pinkelicious? 

I just got Dahlia off eBay, I like the fit of the older ones.


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Great selection!! Love the pink Power Y is that Pinkelicious?
> 
> I just got Dahlia off eBay, I like the fit of the older ones.



Yupp  its pinkelicious, its very pretty in person


----------



## dbaby

paper_flowers said:


> Practice freely tank!!! UA compression bottoms. I don't have any lulu yoga bottoms yet
> 
> Lifted my arm so you could see the side  love the draping of the overlay with the bra peeking out
> 
> These aren't necessarily complaints, but my concerns are the delicate nature of the overlay. It seems like it'd snag easily so I have to be careful. The bottom hem isn't snug either which is comfy and nice, but I hope it doesn't stretch out. Otherwise, I absolutely love this tank and color and got many compliments on it today!!





hanagirl said:


> Also a practice freely tank in hot pink and speed shorts in black. I have 3 of these tanks. Love them so much



Love this top! I got the teal/petit dot ones last month and just ordered the dune one from WMTM. I went in to the store and found some Flow Y bras on sale and picked up the front racer tanks. Despite the bad reviews online, I found it really cute and flattering on! I also ordered the orange CRB.


----------



## terps08

love_addict919 said:


> Love the colors! Their amazing, i just hope the quality is the same. I got beach blanket blue, pinkelicious, bleached coral, white, fresh teal and aqaumarine. I do not have the old power y to compare them too but i wore the pinkelicious today and the material is thicker then my pink schell one i bought a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176446
> 
> 
> Eta: my cat chance wanted to say hi, shes laying in her fav box sry the pic is huge




Love the colors!!   Very pretty!


----------



## love_addict919

terps08 said:


> Love the colors!!   Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## terps08

Some new items in WMTM:
Speed Short new colors - $39
Beach Runner Jacket - $89
Turn It Up Tee- $49
Practice Freely tank new colors - $44
Power Y in teal - $34
CRB in petit dot zap - $29

I think the Speed Shorts are calling my name on markdown, but I've heard some of the colors fit differently, so I don't want to be stuck with a pair that doesn't fit.

As far as the CRB goes, how is this color?  I've heard some colors are scratchy and thin.


----------



## MissMercedes

I've never gotten into this brand.. I'm petite and whenever I go to buy the pants for example, the smallest they carry is a 2 and I'm a 0.
They never seem to fit as yoga pants should so unfortunately I've stopped shopping at this store and stick mostly to TNA for active wear in small sizes.


----------



## emcosmo1639

So I just went to the store for the first time in a long time and was very disappointed with everything.  Even though I haven't been buying lulu lately, I've still kept up with items so I knew I wasn't going to be that excited.  However, I was interested in some studio pants/crops and maybe some in the flows or the serene pants.  Well, of course almost everything was out of stock (big shock) and all of the studios had the rolled waistband problem.  Literally, every.single.pair.  I even checked other colors, but every pair I checked (about 10-12) in my size of pants and crops had the waistband problem.  This is for brand new with tags items too.  Has anyone else noticed this?  

Needless to say, I walked out empty handed and lulu fell a little lower in my book (especially when the sales associate put all the pants back on the shelf, including the ones with the really bad waistband).  I think I've lost hope in this company completely!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Update:  I contacted lululemon about the pilling shirt, the associate was super nice. They sent me a giftcard for $100 and let me keep the shirt. 

I really hope they revise it, because its so soft, the arm length is great and I like she sheer fabric.


----------



## love_addict919

MissMercedes said:


> I've never gotten into this brand.. I'm petite and whenever I go to buy the pants for example, the smallest they carry is a 2 and I'm a 0.
> They never seem to fit as yoga pants should so unfortunately I've stopped shopping at this store and stick mostly to TNA for active wear in small sizes.



Im a size 0 (sometimes even 00) and the size 2 fits perfectly


----------



## love_addict919

DC-Cutie said:


> Update:  I contacted lululemon about the pilling shirt, the associate was super nice. They sent me a giftcard for $100 and let me keep the shirt.
> 
> I really hope they revise it, because its so soft, the arm length is great and I like she sheer fabric.



Thats awesome!! Enjoy your free gift card


----------



## hanagirl

Went to the gym today to burn off everything I ate yesterday. Haha!  Wore my lulu scoop neck tank in black and white chevron. 

 It's a little to long for me so I'm taking it back to lululemon so they could shorten it for me


----------



## paper_flowers

My tame me tank in faded zap. Wore it on my run and then grabbed coffee with man friend. So cute and kept me dry and comfy  love the color against my tan


----------



## dbaby

terps08 said:


> Some new items in WMTM:
> Speed Short new colors - $39
> Beach Runner Jacket - $89
> Turn It Up Tee- $49
> Practice Freely tank new colors - $44
> Power Y in teal - $34
> CRB in petit dot zap - $29
> 
> I think the Speed Shorts are calling my name on markdown, but I've heard some of the colors fit differently, so I don't want to be stuck with a pair that doesn't fit.
> 
> As far as the CRB goes, how is this color?  I've heard some colors are scratchy and thin.


Seems like they've been uploading their WMTM section on Thursdays now! The petit dot zap CRB I bought last week was sadly really thin but it's still a cute color.


----------



## terps08

dbaby said:


> Seems like they've been uploading their WMTM section on Thursdays now! The petit dot zap CRB I bought last week was sadly really thin but it's still a cute color.




Thanks for the heads up! 

I ended up going to the store and picked up a Dune Petit Dot Speed Short - really glad I went to the store and got to try on some items.


----------



## terps08

Some new items in WMTM:
CRB - Surf Bonded (colorblocked version): $34
Work it Out Track Pant: $79
Run: Breeze by Skirt: $44
Run: Breeze by Short: $39
Run: Breeze by Short Laser: $39
Run For Ice Cream Sock: $9
Vinyasa to Vino Bag: $99

... Guess the Run: Breeze by series didn't work out too well for them.

I though the Cardio Kick Tank would be down to $19 by now!  It's been sitting in WMTM forever.


----------



## love_addict919

I looked today and saw that they had the run pace crop in my size in the white wee are from space so i grabbed those quickly! I was shocked to see them on there. I also grabbed 2 cardio kick tank and a color block crb from WMTM


----------



## love_addict919

love_addict919 said:


> I looked today and saw that they had the run pace crop in my size in the white wee are from space so i grabbed those quickly! I was shocked to see them on there. I also grabbed 2 cardio kick tank and a color block crb from WMTM



ETA: do they update the regular styles on thursdays also? They had more colors and sizes this morning (ones that havnt been there) and when i just looked again, they were all gone


----------



## kmh1190

Has anybody seen the soot twiggy wunder under crops in the stores?  I'm seeing them pop up on ebay but they haven't been on the lululemon website yet.


----------



## Mandy421

love_addict919 said:


> ETA: do they update the regular styles on thursdays also? They had more colors and sizes this morning (ones that havnt been there) and when i just looked again, they were all gone



Those are just returns they process and put back in stock.  Usually there is only one of a size so it sells out quickly.


----------



## mishybelle

Do all lulu run shorts (non groove shorts) have built in underwear? I haven't had a chance to check them out in person and it was hard for me to tell by the descriptions online.


----------



## gymangel812

kmh1190 said:


> Has anybody seen the soot twiggy wunder under crops in the stores?  I'm seeing them pop up on ebay but they haven't been on the lululemon website yet.


i think i saw them at my store today.


----------



## kmh1190

gymangel812 said:


> i think i saw them at my store today.


 
Ah  I'm hoping they will upload Monday morning but it might be like the pinkelicious in the flow crops that I wanted...in stores, on ebay marked up but never popped up on the online store.


----------



## gymangel812

kmh1190 said:


> Ah  I'm hoping they will upload Monday morning but it might be like the pinkelicious in the flow crops that I wanted...in stores, on ebay marked up but never popped up on the online store.



the pink in  the flow  crops were sheer so you didn't miss out.  such a shame, they were cute.


----------



## Dreamer4ever

Lulu is so much fun, but for some reason the leggings aka pants don't fit me that well. I'm build with muscular legs and it seems like all gym pants are made for skinny girls these days. However I love Lulu's tops. They're comfy and very trendy, but like many of you said it's hard to like clothing that everyone else wears. It's good to switch it up and wear different types of brands.


----------



## bijou

i bought a running skirt and cardio tank from the wmtm section right now. hopefully the fit is alright


----------



## BittyMonkey

I bought a pair of the Mod Moves crops in the aqua and purple.  I really like them, and they're not see-through.


----------



## paper_flowers

BittyMonkey said:


> I bought a pair of the Mod Moves crops in the aqua and purple.  I really like them, and they're not see-through.



OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i've been wanting these in the zippy green. i need to head down to the store on wednesday and grab them!! i wish they'd make a grey colored running crop.i don't care for the wee in space. just a solid grey with whatever accent colors they choose. that'd be fantastic. i heard the mod moves have great compression


----------



## BittyMonkey

paper_flowers said:


> OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i've been wanting these in the zippy green. i need to head down to the store on wednesday and grab them!! i wish they'd make a grey colored running crop.i don't care for the wee in space. just a solid grey with whatever accent colors they choose. that'd be fantastic. i heard the mod moves have great compression



They seem to be popular...on the website, last time I looked, they only had black, black/white, and the zippy green.  I was thinking about a zippy green pair too but thought it might be a little too neon for me.

Highly recommend them.


----------



## paper_flowers

i'm also very interested in those power purple wunder unders. i've never purchased any of their yoga bottoms before. it seems like online people are complaining about how sheer they are. i just love that color though and want to try them for myself. they'd go well with my yellow practice freely tank. but alas, i'm broke anyway so maybe it's better off that i don't get them. i wish other places had as vibrant of a color selection as lulu


----------



## emcosmo1639

Well I went ahead and got the Om pants in purple, twiggy and the greyish color--up until now I've really limited my purchases but I stopped in the store on a whim and fell in love with these...they are SOOO comfy!


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> Well I went ahead and got the Om pants in purple, twiggy and the greyish color--up until now I've really limited my purchases but I stopped in the store on a whim and fell in love with these...they are SOOO comfy!



They look SO comfy - let me know how they hold up!!


----------



## terps08

New items in WMTM:



Daily Yoga Jacket: $99
Practice Freely Tank: $44 in new colors - love the frangipani print
Puri Tee Short Sleeve: $39 - I like this one a lot but judging from the reviews, the quality isn't really there
Rejuvenate Sweatpant: $69 
Speed Short: $39 in more colors - again love the frangipani print, but JUST bought speed shorts last week - wish I waited for this color to go on sale!


As for new items, I am really liking pics of the new Go With The Flow Bag - just can't justify $70 for a tote bag.


----------



## love_addict919

Any recommendations for the daily yoga jacket? At yoga bowl, i was able to get my hands on a stride jacket which i love and i was looking for something similar. I also saw the contempo jacket but wasnt sure which one to get...


----------



## love_addict919

emcosmo1639 said:


> Well I went ahead and got the Om pants in purple, twiggy and the greyish color--up until now I've really limited my purchases but I stopped in the store on a whim and fell in love with these...they are SOOO comfy!



How are the greyish color ones? They look fab to lounge in


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Has anyone tried the new Ignite bra? How does it compare with the Flow Y?


----------



## emcosmo1639

love_addict919 said:


> How are the greyish color ones? They look fab to lounge in



The ones with the crazy pattern or the ones with the subtle fading (almost like a denim look)?  Both are wonderful!  I got all but the black ones, but am thinking of going to get those also.  I literally have only worn these since I bought them all!  The twiggy print ones look a lot like pajama pants to me so I'm guessing they will mostly be for around the house, but I just wore the other white/gray ones for dance today.  They feel like silk--I don't think I can rave enough about them.  I really wish they would make a pair in the beach blanket blue but doubt that will happen.



love_addict919 said:


> Any recommendations for the daily yoga jacket? At yoga bowl, i was able to get my hands on a stride jacket which i love and i was looking for something similar. I also saw the contempo jacket but wasnt sure which one to get...



As someone who was obsessed with the stride/instride I was not impressed with the DYJ.  The sizing just didn't quite work for me.  I felt the body and sleeves were looser than I liked.  I tried the contempo jacket on when I was in the store the other day and liked it better than the DYJ, but I still prefer the strides.  The contempo wasn't bad--it fit closer to the stride and actually reminded me of a hybrid between the stride and live simply.  I didn't like the material though, it felt stiff.



terps08 said:


> They look SO comfy - let me know how they hold up!!



They are insanely comfy!!  It's like wearing air!


----------



## Mandy421

I agree the material on the contempo felt stiff.  It looked great on, but I couldn't stand the way it felt against my skin.


----------



## love_addict919

emcosmo1639 said:


> The ones with the crazy pattern or the ones with the subtle fading (almost like a denim look)?  Both are wonderful!  I got all but the black ones, but am thinking of going to get those also.  I literally have only worn these since I bought them all!  The twiggy print ones look a lot like pajama pants to me so I'm guessing they will mostly be for around the house, but I just wore the other white/gray ones for dance today.  They feel like silk--I don't think I can rave enough about them.  I really wish they would make a pair in the beach blanket blue but doubt that will happen.
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who was obsessed with the stride/instride I was not impressed with the DYJ.  The sizing just didn't quite work for me.  I felt the body and sleeves were looser than I liked.  I tried the contempo jacket on when I was in the store the other day and liked it better than the DYJ, but I still prefer the strides.  The contempo wasn't bad--it fit closer to the stride and actually reminded me of a hybrid between the stride and live simply.  I didn't like the material though, it felt stiff.



I was looking at the ones with the subtle fading! I really want to get them, they look great for lounging around this summer. And i might try the contempo when i go to the store this weekend, if they material isnt good ill pass. Thank you!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Mandy421 said:


> I agree the material on the contempo felt stiff.  It looked great on, but I couldn't stand the way it felt against my skin.



It was weird--almost like really thick luon--not soft or flexible at all.  Kind of like what my lulu feels like right out of the wash once it's air dried, before it's loosened up a bit.  I wonder if it would soften up with multiple wears though.


----------



## terps08

Upload this morning.

Ended up getting the charcoal WUCs since since are selling out everywhere... hoping for the best re: quality.  I'll return if it's not good.


----------



## dbaby

terps08 said:


> Upload this morning.
> 
> Ended up getting the charcoal WUCs since since are selling out everywhere... hoping for the best re: quality.  I'll return if it's not good.



I looked at them online this morning but had to leave for work before buying them. When I got to my desk about 30 min later, they were all out of my size! I stopped by the store during lunch and got a pair. They were running really low already. I'm glad because they're great! They were true to size for me, but they did mention that the higher polyester blend usually ran small. I didn't have any sheerness issues and the material feels light but sturdy. I also picked up another bang buster since I can't put my hair up in ponytails anymore.


----------



## paper_flowers

those charcoal WU's must've been extremely popular because i can't even find them on the site now!


----------



## love_addict919

I got the charcoal wu's today... Love the material compared to my other wu's. also got the greyish om pants, haven't taken them off because they're so comfy! Might go buy the black ones now


----------



## emcosmo1639

love_addict919 said:


> I got the charcoal wu's today... Love the material compared to my other wu's. also got the greyish om pants, haven't taken them off because they're so comfy! Might go buy the black ones now



I went ahead and got the black ones too!  I have been living in my om pants since I bought them all--they need to keep these as a regular item and make more colors/patterns!  As for the charcoals running out, I know lulu loves the scarcity model, but it's really getting old.


----------



## paper_flowers

emcosmo1639 said:


> I went ahead and got the black ones too!  I have been living in my om pants since I bought them all--they need to keep these as a regular item and make more colors/patterns!  As for the charcoals running out, I know lulu loves the scarcity model, but it's really getting old.



it really is, and the only way to curb the ebay'ers is to quit with that. people are complaining all over the facebook page about them selling out within ten minutes of being uploaded. i really thought they looked nice, but i'm not staying up all night waiting for the upload with bated breath. nope no way


----------



## emcosmo1639

paper_flowers said:


> it really is, and the only way to curb the ebay'ers is to quit with that. people are complaining all over the facebook page about them selling out within ten minutes of being uploaded. i really thought they looked nice, but i'm not staying up all night waiting for the upload with bated breath. nope no way



I think it's funny that they started cracking down on ebayers and facebook resale groups that were using their photos--if they really want to stop all of this, they just need to increase supply.  The only reason the resellers are so rampant is because lulu's supply is so minimal.  I get that this increases demand for lululemon and keeps people watching every upload, but it also alienates customers.  I'll check now and then and make a purchase if I love something, but their business model has turned me off and I've reduced my spending very significantly (of course the sheerness, bleeding, rolled waistband and other issues also contributed to this).


----------



## paper_flowers

emcosmo1639 said:


> I think it's funny that they started cracking down on ebayers and facebook resale groups that were using their photos--if they really want to stop all of this, they just need to increase supply.  The only reason the resellers are so rampant is because lulu's supply is so minimal.  I get that this increases demand for lululemon and keeps people watching every upload, but it also alienates customers.  I'll check now and then and make a purchase if I love something, but their business model has turned me off and I've reduced my spending very significantly (of course the sheerness, bleeding, rolled waistband and other issues also contributed to this).



you would think this would be a no-brainer to them.. i just don't get companies that run like this. it leaves the customers so frustrated and alienated like you said. even the groovy stripe bangbuster is gone from the website now. i'm hoping on friday when i make a trip to the store that they will have it but i'm not getting my hopes up. this is sooooooooooo annoying. i haven't been this frustrated with them yet and it really  sucks. they are just like MAC, where people sell a limited edition lipstick for $60+ on ebay that only retails for $15.50 and sells out within two hours of going online.. i haven't purchased from MAC in months and i don't want this to happen to me with lulu too. i just get sick of it. but alas, i try not to get too mad because lulu comes out with so many new things all the time so maybe soon something new will roll around thats just as bright and fun


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

paper_flowers said:


> OOOOOOhhhhhhhhhh i've been wanting these in the zippy green. i need to head down to the store on wednesday and grab them!! i wish they'd make a grey colored running crop.i don't care for the wee in space. just a solid grey with whatever accent colors they choose. that'd be fantastic. i heard the mod moves have great compression



I got the Mod Moves in white because my friend said they were great. Tried them on and fell in love with the pockets! I can carry my phone around easily.  I loved them so much had to go back for Zippy green. Its a nice color and not alot of it so its not neon at all. 

The Pace crop is also my fave and they make that in green, pink, or a blue I think. Or were you just looking for grey?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:


> New items in WMTM:
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Yoga Jacket: $99
> Practice Freely Tank: $44 in new colors - love the frangipani print
> Puri Tee Short Sleeve: $39 - I like this one a lot but judging from the reviews, the quality isn't really there
> Rejuvenate Sweatpant: $69
> Speed Short: $39 in more colors - again love the frangipani print, but JUST bought speed shorts last week - wish I waited for this color to go on sale!
> 
> 
> As for new items, I am really liking pics of the new Go With The Flow Bag - just can't justify $70 for a tote bag.



I have been eyeing that Daily yoga in polar cream for a couple weeks now. I knew it would come down in price LOL.  I tried Contempo bit the DY was so much nicer. I love the double zipper, and zipped side pockets. 

I just scored a Fast in Flight bag I think its called for $70.  I am unsure if I am keeping it because I didnt realise how big it was. Its a real pretty grey plaid wool combo so I think it will grow on me, or its going back up on ebay LOL!

Oh and that new Festival bag is adorable too.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> Any recommendations for the daily yoga jacket? At yoga bowl, i was able to get my hands on a stride jacket which i love and i was looking for something similar. I also saw the contempo jacket but wasnt sure which one to get...




I was just debating both the other day. I liked the Daily Yoga much more because it has the double zipper, and the side pockets zip as well.  I cant stand it knowing my phone is not secure.  

Also the Contempo has the look of the Forme jacket with fabric on the shoulder which makes it look like you are a linebacker with shoulder pads.  Plus the feel of the Daily Yoga was softer I thought. 

Did you end up getting one?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

terps08 said:


> Upload this morning.
> 
> Ended up getting the charcoal WUCs since since are selling out everywhere... hoping for the best re: quality.  I'll return if it's not good.



I didnt order them and now I want to try them and of course cant find them. 

Wonder why Canada got the groovy stripe CRBs/Power Ys and we didnt!  Makes me mad!!


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I was just debating both the other day. I liked the Daily Yoga much more because it has the double zipper, and the side pockets zip as well.  I cant stand it knowing my phone is not secure.
> 
> Also the Contempo has the look of the Forme jacket with fabric on the shoulder which makes it look like you are a linebacker with shoulder pads.  Plus the feel of the Daily Yoga was softer I thought.
> 
> Did you end up getting one?



I ordered both last week and will return one of them when they arrive. I got the soot light contempo and the polar cream DY. we will see which one i like better.

Andddd, i broke down and bought the black om pants today. Ive spent way to much on lulu the past week.


----------



## paper_flowers

love_addict919 said:


> Ive spent way to much on lulu the past week.



hmmm in the last month and a half i've blown wayyyyyyyyyy too much money on lulu. like, most of my tax return and stuff.. that's why i'm trying to convince myself that the stuff that sold out in a matter of minutes were things i were not meant to have anyways!!!! wow i feel so guilty


----------



## KatyEm

I was awake around 3am early tuesday morning, checked the Lulu upload since I saw the email & really liked the charcoal wunder under crops, and then I fell back asleep. 

A little before noon I went to the website again to make my purchase and bam, already gone.

So incredibly frustrating!


----------



## love_addict919

KatyEm said:


> I was awake around 3am early tuesday morning, checked the Lulu upload since I saw the email & really liked the charcoal wunder under crops, and then I fell back asleep.
> 
> A little before noon I went to the website again to make my purchase and bam, already gone.
> 
> So incredibly frustrating!



I had to run to the store to grab them! And im not a fan of going to the store because the associates are brats. I saw them online when i woke up tues and by the time i went for a walk and got ready, they only had 1 size left and it wasnt my size so i fit in a trip to the store before work.


----------



## KatyEm

love_addict919 said:


> I had to run to the store to grab them! And im not a fan of going to the store because the associates are brats. I saw them online when i woke up tues and by the time i went for a walk and got ready, they only had 1 size left and it wasnt my size so i fit in a trip to the store before work.



I wish I had a store closer to me, I definitely would have checked. Glad you found your size! 

I'm going to hope the charcoal comes back in a future upload maybe


----------



## lilyhaze

I made my first full-price purchase: the festival bag in black. (I have about 5 other clothing items from them, all on significant sale.) I think it's reasonably priced and very reminiscent of the MbMJ bags at a better price. It will be a good shopping bag. I wish the strap was a little longer so I can really appreciate it as a crossbody bag (I'm short). I'm thinking of adding something to the hook part (o-ring, maybe a custom strap) to lengthen.

The Tysons Corner VA store is selling out of them quickly. I walked on by to get lunch today and saw the off-white on the display mannequin. 15 minutes later (after lunch), they were all sold out. (The sales associate told me that they came in yesterday.) I got the last black, and there were about 4-5 of the orange. I don't think they ever had the sky blue. I was considering it, but didn't like the white in the strap.

The zippered part of the bag is where you should hold your main contents. There's an inner pocket protected by the zipper foldover and magnets which isn't too secure. (I think the sweaty laundry portion is attached to one side, and I don't remember if it is zippered or not.) There is also a small pocket on the back of the bag (where it would touch your body). It's too shallow to hold anything of value and is unsecured (no zipper, no magnets or anything).

I can see the zippered portion being a possible nuisance (I would need to put my wallet, keys, and phone in there). But overall I don't see myself regretting the purchase.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Does anyone have experience with the raspberry glo - or whatever the new neon pink is called?  Does it run?


----------



## paper_flowers

i went and tried on the mod moves crops today. i wasn't in love right away, but as i walked around and kept looking at them, they grew on me. i think next pay day i will get them. they had the zippy green in my size, but i think i'm leaning more towards wanting the white ones. i'll be ordering them online next week, if they still have my size in stock

i did get the no limits tank in pizazz, the astro pant with the groovy stripe waistband, and the matching groovy stripe bang buster. i'm so in love with this ensemble and everyone in the store commented on how cute i looked in it haha! i know they do that with everyone, and i am more of a runner and the mod moves was what i NEEDED, but i just felt so damn good in the other outfit so i got it. i bounced out of that dressing room just beaming. i'm so in love with the astro pants. it's my first pair of lulu yoga pants and they make my butt and thighs look amazing. and i think the bootcut leg is more flattering to my height than that of the groove pant. i tried on the reversible power purple grooves, but i feel like they whiskered in the front and didn't have the  compression that the astro pant has, showing all the "dimples" in my backside..  . the astro is black and are also solid to me so i didn't worry about sheerness. pics to come!!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Does anyone know if the wunder under pants (not crops) in solid black are back yet? I have cropped in the flows but I want long, fitted pants for my Bar Method class and have been waiting forever!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> I ordered both last week and will return one of them when they arrive. I got the soot light contempo and the polar cream DY. we will see which one i like better.
> 
> Andddd, i broke down and bought the black om pants today. Ive spent way to much on lulu the past week.



The Polar cream DY is on sale, so in case you want to keep that one grab it on sale.

Omg I made a spreadsheet and its a sin what I have spent on Loo! I wish I never walked into a store sometimes LOL!. But at least I have a good bit now and I am only trying to cherry pick certain things now.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

paper_flowers said:


> hmmm in the last month and a half i've blown wayyyyyyyyyy too much money on lulu. like, most of my tax return and stuff.. that's why i'm trying to convince myself that the stuff that sold out in a matter of minutes were things i were not meant to have anyways!!!! wow i feel so guilty



It never ends you know LOL!! I think sometimes I subconsciously procrastinate so things sell out, and my credit card gets a break LOL!

I am pretty sure next week will be the groovy stripe CRBs so I wont miss those LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone have experience with the raspberry glo - or whatever the new neon pink is called?  Does it run?



I am pretty sure it will run as does all their neon colors.  Honestly alot of their stuff runs for me. I hand wash every Swiftly and even they bleed. 

I posted a pic in previous pages of this thread of a Bordeaux Star Runner tee and you would think I murdered someone if you looked in the sink LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

paper_flowers said:


> i went and tried on the mod moves crops today. i wasn't in love right away, but as i walked around and kept looking at them, they grew on me. i think next pay day i will get them. they had the zippy green in my size, but i think i'm leaning more towards wanting the white ones. i'll be ordering them online next week, if they still have my size in stock
> 
> i did get the no limits tank in pizazz, the astro pant with the groovy stripe waistband, and the matching groovy stripe bang buster. i'm so in love with this ensemble and everyone in the store commented on how cute i looked in it haha! i know they do that with everyone, and i am more of a runner and the mod moves was what i NEEDED, but i just felt so damn good in the other outfit so i got it. i bounced out of that dressing room just beaming. i'm so in love with the astro pants. it's my first pair of lulu yoga pants and they make my butt and thighs look amazing. and i think the bootcut leg is more flattering to my height than that of the groove pant. i tried on the reversible power purple grooves, but i feel like they whiskered in the front and didn't have the  compression that the astro pant has, showing all the "dimples" in my backside..  . the astro is black and are also solid to me so i didn't worry about sheerness. pics to come!!!



I got 2 of the Mode Moves because I just love the side pockets for my iphone.  The only thing that concerns me is the awkward stitching they have. When I tried them on initially I heard stitches popping. So they arent using the right thread somewhere. Others were complaining as well. 

I am an Astro girl as well. I dont care for the bigger bell bottom of the Groove. So I am happy they are finally bringing them back. TBH tho they should have never left. It still bothers me how this woman is cheapening this brand so much that she is making an arse out of herself and the company.


----------



## paper_flowers

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I got 2 of the Mode Moves because I just love the side pockets for my iphone.  The only thing that concerns me is the awkward stitching they have. When I tried them on initially I heard stitches popping. So they arent using the right thread somewhere. Others were complaining as well.
> 
> I am an Astro girl as well. I dont care for the bigger bell bottom of the Groove. So I am happy they are finally bringing them back. TBH tho they should have never left. It still bothers me how this woman is cheapening this brand so much that she is making an arse out of herself and the company.



i read about the popping online because of the quality issues the company has had since christine day took over. so i make sure to read the reviews on everything i want to buy. so when i tried them on, i almost put them on like stockings where i gently started at the bottom hem of the leg and gingerly pulled them up my leg and experienced no popping. the astro pant is not available online yet, but one of the girls there said it's a core item of theirs and was surprised when i told her i couldn't find it online. i do wish i got the mod moves instead because it's only seasonal as the astro pant is a staple, but i just loved the way they felt so much that i had to get them. 

what colors did you get in the mods? the pockets are the reason why i have to get them next pay day lol!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

paper_flowers said:


> i read about the popping online because of the quality issues the company has had since christine day took over. so i make sure to read the reviews on everything i want to buy. so when i tried them on, i almost put them on like stockings where i gently started at the bottom hem of the leg and gingerly pulled them up my leg and experienced no popping. the astro pant is not available online yet, but one of the girls there said it's a core item of theirs and was surprised when i told her i couldn't find it online. i do wish i got the mod moves instead because it's only seasonal as the astro pant is a staple, but i just loved the way they felt so much that i had to get them.
> 
> what colors did you get in the mods? the pockets are the reason why i have to get them next pay day lol!!



I put mine on like stockings and they still popped!


----------



## paper_flowers

Christine Day is stepping down..


----------



## BittyMonkey

No way!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I'm annoyed reading things that say the company has suffered zero consequences for making crappy products lately.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Is this a good thing? When are the regular black wunder under pants or crops coming back?


----------



## paper_flowers

BittyMonkey said:


> I'm annoyed reading things that say the company has suffered zero consequences for making crappy products lately.



tell me about it  she did help to expand the company, so i think it's reached a lot of people who didn't know how great the products were before she took over, so they think it's the best stuff ever. i won't lie, i'm one of those people. but i do see issues in the products anyway. i wish i had discovered the brand years ago though


----------



## joycieee89

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Is this a good thing? When are the regular black wunder under pants or crops coming back?



Both the black wunder under crops and pants r already back in stores!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

joycieee89 said:


> Both the black wunder under crops and pants r already back in stores!



Thanks! I didn't see them online. Are they still sheer? 

At my class tonight, I saw my studio was selling some stuff from Nancy Rose. I know we're not supposed to chat about other brands and I'm sure everyone already knows about it, but I'm new to working out and I looked it up and the stuff is super cute. So if lulu isn't working for some of you, I'd definitely check out Nancy Rose.

I hope my stores have the WU pants in my color and size!


----------



## terps08

My SO wants to start wearing better quality workout clothes - he wears a lot of old shirts from college and they are getting holes and just should be thrown out at this point.  Anyone have suggestions for Lululemon for men?  He is a runner, so I'm thinking a t shirt/top with wicking ability and maybe shorts?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Mr. Bitty likes the sleeveless metal tech shirt.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Apparently the bleeding issues aren't over...

http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/2013/06/multi-groovy-stripe-print-bleeds.html

According to postings in one of the facebook groups, there are a few people who have had problems with this.  Kinda ridiculous that lululemon is still finding bleeding problems after all this time!


----------



## rileygirl

terps08 said:


> My SO wants to start wearing better quality workout clothes - he wears a lot of old shirts from college and they are getting holes and just should be thrown out at this point.  Anyone have suggestions for Lululemon for men?  He is a runner, so I'm thinking a t shirt/top with wicking ability and maybe shorts?  Thanks in advance!


My hubby runs in their pace shorts and has a bunch of their different tops.


----------



## BittyMonkey

emcosmo1639 said:


> Apparently the bleeding issues aren't over...
> 
> http://luluaddict.blogspot.com/2013/06/multi-groovy-stripe-print-bleeds.html
> 
> According to postings in one of the facebook groups, there are a few people who have had problems with this.  Kinda ridiculous that lululemon is still finding bleeding problems after all this time!



I'm really annoyed because I literally got a groove stripe tank yesterday. If that thing bleeds, ugh...


----------



## BittyMonkey

Hey, what is with the recommendation to wash in HOT water to get dye out? I always thought it was COLD to get dye out and to set the color. 

Have my old wives been wrong?


----------



## Mandy421

I washed my rasp glo crb from last year in hot then cold and it still bled.  I had big splotches of color loss and purple streaks.   I am staying away from this color this time, but it's too bad because it is really pretty.


----------



## terps08

rileygirl said:


> My hubby runs in their pace shorts and has a bunch of their different tops.





BittyMonkey said:


> Mr. Bitty likes the sleeveless metal tech shirt.



Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## terps08

Mandy421 said:


> I washed my rasp glo crb from last year in hot then cold and it still bled.  I had big splotches of color loss and purple streaks.   I am staying away from this color this time, but it's too bad because it is really pretty.



That's so frustrating and annoying.

Were you able to take the CRB back?


----------



## Mandy421

terps08 said:


> That's so frustrating and annoying.
> 
> Were you able to take the CRB back?



Yeah they refunded me and paid for return shipping.  I had to send photos of the damage to the GEC first.  They got back to my email right away, it was fairly painless.


----------



## emcosmo1639

They've always been pretty good about taking returns for bleeding issues--it's just sad that after all this time the bleeding is still a problem.  I can't imagine cutting costs is worth the expense of frequently refunding people and losing customers


----------



## terps08

I went to yoga yesterday and the woman in front of me had very sheer gray Lulu crops on.  I usually don't notice these things, but it was SO SHEER.  I guess people either just don't care or don't know?  

I'm not sure, after the sheer fiasco (which was ALL over the news), you bet I tried on all my Lululemon bottoms and did bend tests.


----------



## GoGlam




----------



## terps08

Still sheer.  Check out their Facebook timeline...  Someone posted a bend over test pic and still no response from Lululemon yet, just:



> Lululemon Athletica Hey Fatima,
> This was a response to questions that came from a few of our other guests. We're still in the process of creating a response for Fro, so stay tuned.
> ~Tess
> 16 hours ago



A big sigh.  I don't know why I expected it to be fixed - they've let us down so many times.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I appreciate a company that doesn't take itself too seriously, but their constant jokes and poking fun at themselves is almost going too far--it makes me wonder if any one is actually focusing on the future of the company, long term, or if they are just "having fun."  Ads for a new CEO, window displays post Sandy and "sheer-gate," etc just leave me wondering what the heck their management is thinking?  I don't think it's a huge deal, but it certainly isn't very professional...


----------



## bobolo

They do not how to respond thats the problem


----------



## gymangel812

ugh don't get the raspberry glo in the flow crops... horribly sheer (could see the white tag clearly). how hard is it to make $80 pants that aren't sheer?!?


----------



## emcosmo1639

gymangel812 said:


> ugh don't get the raspberry glo in the flow crops... horribly sheer (could see the white tag clearly). how hard is it to make $80 pants that aren't sheer?!?



It really sucks because the other pink ones were sheer too!  Did they not figure it out the first time around?  Really, how many sheer items does it take?  Especially when they make two in the same item and similar shades...come on!  

Side note, I'm still IN LOVE with my om pants!  I just wish lulu would make them in more colors (I'd love bright blue and pink!)


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Wow no one is buying Lulu anymore LOL this thread is moving so slow! 

I haven't been buying to much. I have been getting some CRBs and I am debating the Voyager hoodie in Aqua. I did pick up Soot Studio crops but I am not 100% sure I am keeping them. And I got the WUs in the micro stripe but they will probably go back because i had to go up a size because my size was sold out. 

I also got the Festival bag, played with it for a day, and it went back!  I was just so annoyed that this company created such a cute "bag" but then totally screwed it up with the idiotic strap!  They are so consumed with making it a multi purpose bag that they made it a useless bag.  What person will wear that silly thing on their waist? Dont they know fanny packs went out like 20 years ago? And then the strap is so short its not a cross body, and with how thick the strap is you cant wear it on your shoulder! And they couldnt even put 2 D rings on it, the one side looks so goofy without the other D ring.  So for $70+ the goofy thing went back! 

Boy its a sin they are making such garbage, but my wallet needs a break so I am kinda glad in a way!  So is everyone else on a Lulu hiatus? Lol


----------



## kmh1190

Love the play all day shorts. So comfortable that I first bought the nimbus and then ordered the black.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Wow no one is buying Lulu anymore LOL this thread is moving so slow!
> 
> I haven't been buying to much. I have been getting some CRBs and I am debating the Voyager hoodie in Aqua. I did pick up Soot Studio crops but I am not 100% sure I am keeping them. And I got the WUs in the micro stripe but they will probably go back because i had to go up a size because my size was sold out.
> 
> I also got the Festival bag, played with it for a day, and it went back!  I was just so annoyed that this company created such a cute "bag" but then totally screwed it up with the idiotic strap!  They are so consumed with making it a multi purpose bag that they made it a useless bag.  What person will wear that silly thing on their waist? Dont they know fanny packs went out like 20 years ago? And then the strap is so short its not a cross body, and with how thick the strap is you cant wear it on your shoulder! And they couldnt even put 2 D rings on it, the one side looks so goofy without the other D ring.  So for $70+ the goofy thing went back!
> 
> Boy its a sin they are making such garbage, but my wallet needs a break so I am kinda glad in a way!  So is everyone else on a Lulu hiatus? Lol



I haven't bought anything in a while.  I got the om pants and then the beach blanket blue studios and soot studio crops, but other than that haven't really seen anything I like.  I really only seem to get CRBs, studios/crops and the occasional WU/WUC or energy bra.  Aside from that lulu's new items don't really excite me lately--I guess I'm still bummed about them discontinuing so many great items!


----------



## gymangel812

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Wow no one is buying Lulu anymore LOL this thread is moving so slow!
> 
> I haven't been buying to much. I have been getting some CRBs and I am debating the Voyager hoodie in Aqua. I did pick up Soot Studio crops but I am not 100% sure I am keeping them. And I got the WUs in the micro stripe but they will probably go back because i had to go up a size because my size was sold out.
> 
> I also got the Festival bag, played with it for a day, and it went back!  I was just so annoyed that this company created such a cute "bag" but then totally screwed it up with the idiotic strap!  They are so consumed with making it a multi purpose bag that they made it a useless bag.  What person will wear that silly thing on their waist? Dont they know fanny packs went out like 20 years ago? And then the strap is so short its not a cross body, and with how thick the strap is you cant wear it on your shoulder! And they couldnt even put 2 D rings on it, the one side looks so goofy without the other D ring.  So for $70+ the goofy thing went back!
> 
> Boy its a sin they are making such garbage, but my wallet needs a break so I am kinda glad in a way!  So is everyone else on a Lulu hiatus? Lol


i haven't bought much lately either. did pick up the spry blue WUC, they're cute and not sheer lol. i want an energy bra though.


----------



## mellibelly

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Wow no one is buying Lulu anymore LOL this thread is moving so slow!
> 
> I haven't been buying to much. I have been getting some CRBs and I am debating the Voyager hoodie in Aqua. I did pick up Soot Studio crops but I am not 100% sure I am keeping them. And I got the WUs in the micro stripe but they will probably go back because i had to go up a size because my size was sold out.
> 
> I also got the Festival bag, played with it for a day, and it went back!  I was just so annoyed that this company created such a cute "bag" but then totally screwed it up with the idiotic strap!  They are so consumed with making it a multi purpose bag that they made it a useless bag.  What person will wear that silly thing on their waist? Dont they know fanny packs went out like 20 years ago? And then the strap is so short its not a cross body, and with how thick the strap is you cant wear it on your shoulder! And they couldnt even put 2 D rings on it, the one side looks so goofy without the other D ring.  So for $70+ the goofy thing went back!
> 
> Boy its a sin they are making such garbage, but my wallet needs a break so I am kinda glad in a way!  So is everyone else on a Lulu hiatus? Lol



I think I'm done with Lululemon. I have zero excitement when I see the new colors and designs. I agree, it's garbage now. My old Lulu looks better than all of the new stuff the last 6 months. I bought a couple Run Stuff Your Bras and Bangbuster headbands since January and that's it. I did purchase several brand new with tag define jackets and luon power y's from ebay. So I hoarded some favorites they don't make anymore and I'm set. I don't even look at the uploads anymore. It's just awkward clothing I have no desire to wear.


----------



## GoGlam

The new patterns look so lackluster


----------



## emcosmo1639

mellibelly said:


> I think I'm done with Lululemon. I have zero excitement when I see the new colors and designs. I agree, it's garbage now. My old Lulu looks better than all of the new stuff the last 6 months. I bought a couple Run Stuff Your Bras and Bangbuster headbands since January and that's it. I did purchase several brand new with tag define jackets and luon power y's from ebay. So I hoarded some favorites they don't make anymore and I'm set. I don't even look at the uploads anymore. It's just awkward clothing I have no desire to wear.



I'm with you.  I think the problem is with them doing new uploads every week--they just keep releasing new product too frequently.  I get why they do it, but I think it's starting to backfire.  The colors are too similar and repetitive, the designs are too boring and the styles are the same or not realistic for the customer base.  I think they'd be better off to release items once or twice a month and focus on better designs, colors, quality etc rather than spitting out lackluster items every week and alienating their customers.


----------



## emnsee

I stopped buying their stuff a few months ago because their quality isn't good compared to the price (and I usually buy on sale!) I've been quite disappointed in them and started shopping elsewhere. It's too bad because I used to really love their stuff!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Does anyone here have the Iconic Wrap? I'm unable to try it on and not sure how sizing is?


----------



## chunkylover53

^A lot of girls on FB Lulu groups are saying the Iconic wrap fits tight in the arms. I ordered two tonight myself and went with my TTS because I have comparatively slim arms. HTH!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I went into a store and looked at an Iconic wrap. The fabric is cheap and terrible, IMHO. I didn't even try it on. It looks cute in pics but to me was a huge disappointment in person.


----------



## mundodabolsa

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Does anyone here have the Iconic Wrap? I'm unable to try it on and not sure how sizing is?



I found it to fit really small, not just in the arms. granted I like things looser and baggier, but I had to get a size 8 to even have the shoulder seams in the right place. 

for reference I wear a 6 in bras, 6 in most fitted tanks, and anywhere from a 2-6 in hoodies/jackets/knit tops and wraps.


----------



## kellymcd

I broke down and got 3 scoop me up tanks, 2 crb and 3 free to be bras.  Other than that i havent bought anything for a year


----------



## illari

I tried the Iconic Wrap on in my TTS. It fits really tight in the arms but also drapes oddly. I think you would need to go up a size if you don't have super skinny arms (even then though I think it'll still fit tight) but also for better draping.

I just received my order from last weeks upload. I got the Soot Light CRB which is really nice! I like the raspberry glo stitching on the inside, like that it's made in Canada. It fits a bit different than my previous CRBs though (a bit tighter). Maybe it's a different blend of material. I miss when the CRBs were fully reversible (i.e. contrast stitching throughout the garment, lulu logo on both sides). 

I also picked up the black/black reversible stripe WUC. They're cute! I found in my TTS they weren't sheer so awesome. Probably the double layer of luon helps though, ahah. They're a different feeling from my other WUCs, but they feel nice.

Lately I've been looking at Kijiji and eBay a lot for older lulu. I scored a great condition Define from $60! I was pretty happy with that. I miss the Define jackets. I picked up a Soot Light Contempo Jacket but I don't feel sold on it. How do other people like their Contempo Jackets?

I'm digging the new colour palette for July. I like Sizzle, Spry, and Love Red is OK. I'm glad we're finally out of the pinks/purples.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Thanks for all the help ladies!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm with you.  I think the problem is with them doing new uploads every week--they just keep releasing new product too frequently.  I get why they do it, but I think it's starting to backfire.  The colors are too similar and repetitive, the designs are too boring and the styles are the same or not realistic for the customer base.  I think they'd be better off to release items once or twice a month and focus on better designs, colors, quality etc rather than spitting out lackluster items every week and alienating their customers.




I totally agree with you.  I mean why release Love Red when you released it like 4-5 months prior. I havent been buying stuff like I used to at all.  I second guess my purchase, and even third and fourth it too LOL.    

I do like the Voyager hoodie and might snag an Aqua one. I have been looking at it for over a month now and just cant seem to pull the trigger. I also am looking at the red Mod Moves crops, but since I am having issues with the ones I have I am not in a rush to buy a crop for $88 that will potentially fall apart.  I can go to my UA outlet store down the road and pick up an excellent quality crop on sale for $24.99.  

I am glad this Christine Day was fired, lets just hope those with her train of thinking are right behind her and someone with half a brain can turn this company around. Such a shame! But at least my bank account is filling up LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

illari said:


> I tried the Iconic Wrap on in my TTS. It fits really tight in the arms but also drapes oddly. I think you would need to go up a size if you don't have super skinny arms (even then though I think it'll still fit tight) but also for better draping.
> 
> I just received my order from last weeks upload. I got the Soot Light CRB which is really nice! I like the raspberry glo stitching on the inside, like that it's made in Canada. It fits a bit different than my previous CRBs though (a bit tighter). Maybe it's a different blend of material. I miss when the CRBs were fully reversible (i.e. contrast stitching throughout the garment, lulu logo on both sides).
> 
> I also picked up the black/black reversible stripe WUC. They're cute! I found in my TTS they weren't sheer so awesome. Probably the double layer of luon helps though, ahah. They're a different feeling from my other WUCs, but they feel nice.
> 
> Lately I've been looking at Kijiji and eBay a lot for older lulu. I scored a great condition Define from $60! I was pretty happy with that. I miss the Define jackets. I picked up a Soot Light Contempo Jacket but I don't feel sold on it. How do other people like their Contempo Jackets?
> 
> I'm digging the new colour palette for July. I like Sizzle, Spry, and Love Red is OK. I'm glad we're finally out of the pinks/purples.



I didnt care for that wrap at all. It looked and felt like a straight jacket to me! Blah!  I liked the rasp glo stitching too but i ended up returning my soot CRB, i just have so much grey and black. I loved those WU but I had to return mine. My size sold out so i went up a size and they were way to big. But they are really nice WU. I too have been relying on ebay for past colors. I just wish the clothing was marked properly with what size it is. If an item like a CRB doesnt have a sizing circle then the seller doesnt know the size. Some things are way to much to hope it fits. Bit i am floored how much some of these things go for. 2 CRBs just went for $150. Now granted one of the colors was Unicorn tears, but gee at least some things hold their value or you make $ on them LOL


----------



## kit23

Happy to see a LLL thread on TPF!! 

I'm so upset with the luon light power Y's! I only have 2 of the regular power Y's and they are so awesome! That and the continuously sheer pants... Whyyy can't they just go back to their old ways :cry: 

As others have previously said, I too am pretty fed up with the recent designs/colors. Reminds me of kindergarteners... Although I do quite like power purple in small doses 

And speaking of ebay, I saw a no limits tank in the spring has sprung pattern, going for over double the regular price! Geez... I would have snatched it up if the price was more reasonable.


----------



## illari

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I didnt care for that wrap at all. It looked and felt like a straight jacket to me! Blah!  I liked the rasp glo stitching too but i ended up returning my soot CRB, i just have so much grey and black. I loved those WU but I had to return mine. My size sold out so i went up a size and they were way to big. But they are really nice WU. I too have been relying on ebay for past colors. I just wish the clothing was marked properly with what size it is. If an item like a CRB doesnt have a sizing circle then the seller doesnt know the size. Some things are way to much to hope it fits. Bit i am floored how much some of these things go for. 2 CRBs just went for $150. Now granted one of the colors was Unicorn tears, but gee at least some things hold their value or you make $ on them LOL



I didn't really like it either. I'm surprised because they sold like hot cakes off of the website but it seems a lot of people weren't happy with them. They probably just got returned to local stores.

I found out that my Soot Light CRB was sized incorrectly! I ordered my usual size but it was actually about two sizes too small. I exchanged it for one that fit more normally. So strange.

I agree about the size dot. Right now they've "retired" it until the designers come up with one they like more. I think that's a bit silly because why not keep using the old one until they have a new one? Now if I take my hangtags out, I don't know what size the clothes are! I think everyone relies on the size dot.

I hear ya on eBay prices! Some of them are just ludicrous. I've been happy with my one kijiji purchase. I noticed though that some people are selling the fake outlet stuff on kijiji! Craziness. I feel badly for people who may see a good deal and not realize that they're fake.

Here's to hoping for better quality items now with Day stepping down.


----------



## BridgetteRaes

Here is my issue with Lululemon- if you have even the hint of a large chest, it is very hard not to look like you're straight out of central casting for a Real Housewives of Orange County episode.  Seriously, my 34G boobs were squished up to my chin in their sports bras.  The only option for me was the ugly Ta-Ta Tamer which was so un-Lululemon looking...just sad and boring.  Plus after a few wears the clasps rusted and it became unwearable.  

But people are crazy for this stuff.  I sold a bunch of pieces on EBay and was clear in saying that they were worn and that they were worn in 105 degree Bikram yoga class's, but people still bought them.  Yes, they were washed, but I still thought it was odd that anyone would pay top dollar for them.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I was one of the biggest Lulu addicts for ages and have completely shifted.  After getting some Under Armor and Zella items I've realized the Lulu thing is a lot of hype.  Sure some of it is cuter, the colors are better and a lot of it is more stylish, but when it comes to price, care (sorry, but I'm sick of handwashing and airdrying workout clothes) and quality issues the other companies run circles around Lulu.

I also just saw Lulu has their Studio pants in the Spry Blue and Love Red--they just put them out in the Beach Blanket Blue and had a red color not long ago.  The whole releasing product every week and having new colors so frequently is getting old.  Why would I buy these items when I have almost identical ones already?


----------



## candiebear

There's a rumor that lulu is coming out with "full on luon" the wunder unders are going to be the first to appear with the new fabric. They're supposedly thicker than the current luon (ummm thank goodness!) Rumor has it they'll hit shelves next week. Can't wait to try them on! Pleeeease be super extra thick  

`` found this from luluaddict's blog


----------



## mishybelle

The Blissed Out jacket in today's upload in nimbus stripe is pretty cute! But $118 for french terry and tencel? Um, no.


----------



## Belen.E

Went into LLL yesterday and got my first Scuba! Its the commuter denim/slate version and its gorgeous! The fit is great for someone with no torso like myself  There were only two left in my size when I got there at 12:00, an hour after opening. 

Thanks for the lulu addict blog mention candiebear, that's how I got my hoodie


----------



## dbaby

Wow they already discounted the festival bag in sizzle. Not much of a discount but still..


----------



## terps08

WMTM upload has been a snoozefest lately.


----------



## dbaby

candiebear said:


> There's a rumor that lulu is coming out with "full on luon" the wunder unders are going to be the first to appear with the new fabric. They're supposedly thicker than the current luon (ummm thank goodness!) Rumor has it they'll hit shelves next week. Can't wait to try them on! Pleeeease be super extra thick
> 
> `` found this from luluaddict's blog



I tried them on today! They're thick and soft! I didn't have to size up in them but I passed them up for the WUC luxtreme version. We have hot summers and I just know I won't be wearing the pants until much later in the winter. I hope they keep making them in the full-on luon fabric.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I was in the store the other day and the purple OM pants were on sale.  The other colors weren't, though.  I'd suggest giving them a try for anyone who was debating before.  At $69 I grabbed a second pair since I should have sized down the first time around and didn't.


----------



## mishybelle

Anyone try on or feel the full-on luon? Not sure what to make of the reviews online and I haven't had a chance to check it out myself in store. I was also kinda bummed the online upload was only for WU pants and not crops.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Don't know if you guys saw this, but it's not really surprising.


----------



## emcosmo1639

BittyMonkey said:


> Don't know if you guys saw this, but it's not really surprising.



It's not surprising at all, but tbh, I don't think it's as big of a deal as the article is making it out to be.  Lululemon is a business and they can choose to supply product as they see fit.  If they want to provide products for a specific market then that's for them to decide.  Not every company needs to go after the plus size market, just like not every plus size company needs to target the slimmer market.  Another way to look at it--I'm really tall and have a hard time finding clothes that are long enough for me, should I be mad at any company that doesn't cater to taller girls?  Should I be upset with companies that don't make long enough pants/bottoms or tops with long sleeves etc?  At the end of the day you can't make everyone happy.  I really think it's more important for lulu to focus on improving their quality before they ever consider going after the plus size market, but that's just me.


----------



## paper_flowers

so i went to the store about three days ago and tried on my first pair of wunder unders. i tried on the black ones and i could see the white tag through them in both my standard 6 and size 8.. i tried on the full on luon pant in a 6 and 8 and the opacity was there but i got horrendous camel toe in them. i might tried the full on luon again when they come in a crop, since i live in FL and it's too hot for the full on pants. but for now, i'll stick with my inspires and trusty astro pants.. i did get two bang busters in black and spry blue, a long sleeve swiftly on sale in mellow yellow and a spry blue free to be bra. i've never purchased their sports bras before but i'm happy with my purchases  you can never have too many bang busters.. next paycheck i'm getting the surf jacket from WMTM


----------



## terps08

Has anyone tried the Wunder Under Pant *Luxtreme?  I am waiting for it to be in a crop - super excited for it!


----------



## gymangel812

some cute things in the upload.. would like to try the new booby bracer bra but omg $88 for a sports bra?!? especially when the tata tamer is $58 and the small version of the booby bracer is $20 less!


----------



## mundodabolsa

terps08 said:


> Has anyone tried the Wunder Under Pant *Luxtreme?  I am waiting for it to be in a crop - super excited for it!



I bought the crop last week, I like them but am not crazy for them, I like the soft feeling of regular luon WUs. I haven't worn them yet though.


----------



## pinkpolo

I'm thinking about getting the Free to Be tank. Your thoughts on this style?  Unfortunately, I can't make it to the store to try it on. So how does the fit compared to the Cool Racerback (since that's the one I usually wear)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GoGlam

pinkpolo said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Free to Be tank. Your thoughts on this style?  Unfortunately, I can't make it to the store to try it on. So how does the fit compared to the Cool Racerback (since that's the one I usually wear)? Thanks in advance!



I don't know how the fit compares, maybe someone else can shed light on that.  I have the free to be sports bras and love them, more comfortable than the power Y since the power Y cuts in to the sides of my chest slightly.  I just bought a swank tank on sale today in purple and love it! It has a built in bra and is open in the back.. Comes up a little high on the front so when I spin, I'm not bouncing all over.


----------



## pinkpolo

GoGlam said:


> I don't know how the fit compares, maybe someone else can shed light on that.  I have the free to be sports bras and love them, more comfortable than the power Y since the power Y cuts in to the sides of my chest slightly.  I just bought a swank tank on sale today in purple and love it! It has a built in bra and is open in the back.. Comes up a little high on the front so when I spin, I'm not bouncing all over.



Thanks for the info! 

I'm just curious about the Free To Be Tank and whether or not if it's too low cut because I don't want to have potential spillage when I'm running. Or if it's too short. I like my tanks to be a bit longer and that don't ride up...


----------



## purseaddictnew

pinkpolo said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Free to Be tank. Your thoughts on this style?  Unfortunately, I can't make it to the store to try it on. So how does the fit compared to the Cool Racerback (since that's the one I usually wear)? Thanks in advance!



It's cute. More appropriate for yoga. Doesn't provide a lot of support for running if u need the extra support. It does has a build in bra. If u r wondering about size comparison, u should be ok getting ur regular tank size from lulu. Hope this helps.


----------



## pinkpolo

purseaddictnew said:


> It's cute. More appropriate for yoga. Doesn't provide a lot of support for running if u need the extra support. It does has a build in bra. If u r wondering about size comparison, u should be ok getting ur regular tank size from lulu. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## mundodabolsa

pinkpolo said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I'm just curious about the Free To Be Tank and whether or not if it's too low cut because I don't want to have potential spillage when I'm running. Or if it's too short. I like my tanks to be a bit longer and that don't ride up...



it is kind of short just fyi. probably not in the eyes of most people, but just in terms of sizes, the same size in a crb will be several inches longer than that size in a free to be tank.


----------



## pinkpolo

mundodabolsa said:


> it is kind of short just fyi. probably not in the eyes of most people, but just in terms of sizes, the same size in a crb will be several inches longer than that size in a free to be tank.



Oh thanks for pointing that out! Length is really important to me so I decided against getting the Free To Be Tank and just stuck to the CRB. 

Thanks again to everyone who commented!


----------



## emcosmo1639

mundodabolsa said:


> it is kind of short just fyi. probably not in the eyes of most people, but just in terms of sizes, the same size in a crb will be several inches longer than that size in a free to be tank.



This.  I was in the store today and tried it on--I found it to be really short (reminded me of the original scoop neck tanks, maybe even shorter than that).  Granted, I'm 6ft tall with a long torso, so it may not be as short on other girls, but on me, it was not working.

I also tried on the new inspires (the maroon ones and indigo ones) and was disappointed.  They weren't see through, but you could tell they were a lot thinner (I haven't gotten a new pair since they thinned out the material).  The colors were cute, but being able to see the texture of my thong was kinda unappealing.  I also tried the new colors in the "in the flows."  I missed out on the beach blanket blue ones and was excited to see the spry blue color...welp, they were see through!  The red ones weren't as bad, but you could still see the tag when you did the bend over test.  

I did leave with a few new CRBs, a bangbuster and the pink daily yoga jacket---as much as I miss my beloved strides, this jacket is really growing on me.


----------



## mundodabolsa

pinkpolo said:


> Oh thanks for pointing that out! Length is really important to me so I decided against getting the Free To Be Tank and just stuck to the CRB.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who commented!



no problem, I'm the same way, I only wear tanks that cover most of my butt.  I did however get a free to be recently for days that I'm feeling more daring... but I sized up so it would be longer, I'm sure in other people's eyes I'm wearing it too baggy. 

I rule out a lot/most lulu tanks for this reason actually.  I was super super excited for the new energy tank because the energy bras are my favorite, but alas it's really short and the larger size makes me look boxy instead of just looser. I was sad! 

the new atma tank however is quickly becoming one of my all-time favorites.  it's definitely long, almost tunic-like, and I've bought 4 already.


----------



## pinkpolo

mundodabolsa said:


> no problem, I'm the same way, I only wear tanks that cover most of my butt.  I did however get a free to be recently for days that I'm feeling more daring... but I sized up so it would be longer, I'm sure in other people's eyes I'm wearing it too baggy.
> 
> I rule out a lot/most lulu tanks for this reason actually.  I was super super excited for the new energy tank because the energy bras are my favorite, but alas it's really short and the larger size makes me look boxy instead of just looser. I was sad!
> 
> the new atma tank however is quickly becoming one of my all-time favorites.  it's definitely long, almost tunic-like, and I've bought 4 already.



I saw the energy tank too and fell in love with the blue moon colored one. But that's a bummer that it's short too! I prefer a longer tank to avoid camel toes.


----------



## thefeebster

Although this can be considered more of an accessory, has anyone seen their backpacks in store lately? I bought one a couple years ago and love it, but it is looking a bit droopy now. There are no more online either. =(


----------



## eurasiangirl

Has anyone bought stuff off of Lululemon Bidding Battles/Lululemon Exchange etc? They're really popular FB groups where people can sell/bid on LLL items (often in hard to find colors/sizes/styles/etc.) 

I've always bought my LLL from the store or online but the bidding groups look fun!


----------



## emcosmo1639

eurasiangirl said:


> Has anyone bought stuff off of Lululemon Bidding Battles/Lululemon Exchange etc? They're really popular FB groups where people can sell/bid on LLL items (often in hard to find colors/sizes/styles/etc.)
> 
> I've always bought my LLL from the store or online but the bidding groups look fun!



I've bought and listed on both groups.  My only advice is ALWAYS pay as goods (unless you're buying cross border where tracking is crazy expensive) since scammers pop up now and then.  Also, be very particular about what you buy.  Ask the right questions about condition (is there sueding, pilling, snags etc) since everyone interprets EUC, GUC etc differently.  I've bought EUC items that I would consider GUC at best, and then some that look like they were never worn.  Other than that it's usually a good experience and the majority of people are great, but you will come across people who ask 50 questions and never buy an item, or sellers who take a week to ship etc.


----------



## terps08

Does anyone have any feedback on the Run: Fast Track Short Sleeve?  I think I'm going to pull the trigger - reviews are good, but I'm not sure whether to stay TTS or size up.

Thanks!  http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/women-tops/Run-Fast-Track-Short-Sleeve


----------



## paper_flowers

What do you all think of the plum striped run for your life crops? I really want the crops but not sure about the striping. I want to love it, I think I like it, but I'm not sure. I already have black crops so I want color. Not sure if I should bite the bullet and get them or see if another color is uploaded soon. Thoughts on these?


----------



## emcosmo1639

paper_flowers said:


> What do you all think of the plum striped run for your life crops? I really want the crops but not sure about the striping. I want to love it, I think I like it, but I'm not sure. I already have black crops so I want color. Not sure if I should bite the bullet and get them or see if another color is uploaded soon. Thoughts on these?



I'm absolutely in love with everything plum striped!  I don't wear shorts when I work out and am trying to convince myself I will actually wear the plum striped shorts.  I think the combo is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## paper_flowers

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm absolutely in love with everything plum striped!  I don't wear shorts when I work out and am trying to convince myself I will actually wear the plum striped shorts.  I think the combo is absolutely gorgeous!



Haha thank you! Just the encouragement I needed :-p I really don't want to put it off and then I miss out and wind up regretting. But with lulu, you never know what colors they'll come out with next upload.. It'll look so good with a grey (black) swiftly! 

The mod moves have stuck around for a few uploads with different colors, so I'm wondering if this will be the case too.

I'm also debating on getting the happy Hatha hour bag in the plum. I can't afford the bag and the crops and I think the bag would be great for gym and schoolbooks so I can go straight from gym to class and back and forth. Hmm, decisions!!


----------



## nakedjaxx

I'm sure I made this compliant before on how crappy their Luon material is. It's thin, cheap looking, piles and THIN! I can't imagine paying $90 for this.  I wish they made their grove pants in the old materials like when I first bought my pair about 10 years ago. EMS cut up my pants. Aarrrggghhhh.


----------



## meganfm

Has anyone worn Lulu leggings as a ski/snowboard base layer?  I'm torn on purchasing a wool base layer that will keep me warmer, or something like the Wunder Unders that are more moisture wicking and multi purpose.


----------



## keine9

thefeebster said:


> Although this can be considered more of an accessory, has anyone seen their backpacks in store lately? I bought one a couple years ago and love it, but it is looking a bit droopy now. There are no more online either. =(


*thefeebster*, I bought a backpack recently from them (Back to Class). It's a good size--not too big or too small--and not too heavy. It also has a removable pouch that can serve as a small purse. I bought it in boring black because I didn't want to worry about dirt. 

What was your old backpack from them?


----------



## emcosmo1639

meganfm said:


> Has anyone worn Lulu leggings as a ski/snowboard base layer?  I'm torn on purchasing a wool base layer that will keep me warmer, or something like the Wunder Unders that are more moisture wicking and multi purpose.



Yes, but only when it's relatively warm out.  For really cold boarding days I find lulu just isn't warm enough.  I do like some of their tops for base layers though and I wear one of their vests under my jacket.  Unfortunately, I just don't think WUs or any of their bottoms are warm enough in most boarding climates.


----------



## meganfm

emcosmo1639 said:


> Yes, but only when it's relatively warm out.  For really cold boarding days I find lulu just isn't warm enough.  I do like some of their tops for base layers though and I wear one of their vests under my jacket.  Unfortunately, I just don't think WUs or any of their bottoms are warm enough in most boarding climates.



Thanks for the tip-last year was my first season and I did most of my boarding after Christmas, so most days I was sweating in a tshirt and my shell jacket.  But I think you're right-I'd be better off getting a thin wool base that will actually keep me warm.


----------



## mundodabolsa

so dissapointed and annoyed, the midnight iris WUs are very sheer. I wanted them to work so badly since in theory they are gorgeous.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:


> so dissapointed and annoyed, the midnight iris WUs are very sheer. I wanted them to work so badly since in theory they are gorgeous.



OMG are you serious?? Havent they learned their lesson? Oh wait I am sure they will blame you that you tried on the wrong size!  Why cant they have a LIVE person try them on before they manufacture their stuff? I planned on getting a pair! Now I am annoyed! LOL

The upload wasnt bad. I did see a few things I wanted to try on. One was the Bliss Break hoodie. Just an FYI if anyone else is interested in them, a few of the ones I tried on in store were puckered real bad in the front seam by the zipper. Such a shame. I am interested in one, but I am not paying $98 for such a poorly made item :/. Oh and the Sales moron (I cant even call her a sales girl) tried to imply thats how it was supposed to be, and I said well why is it only one one side? That shut her up, she walked away! I honestly wish none of them would even talk to me they are all so dumb! At least at my store!

Cant anyone with even half a brain run this company? Ugh!!


----------



## gymangel812

mundodabolsa said:


> so dissapointed and annoyed, the midnight iris WUs are very sheer. I wanted them to work so badly since in theory they are gorgeous.


well i'm glad i didn't buy those, almost did. still want something in the print though...


----------



## mundodabolsa

gymangel812 said:


> well i'm glad i didn't buy those, almost did. still want something in the print though...



if you could find a pair with a lot of print on both butt cheeks it could work, basically the side of mine that is "busy" disguises the sheer, the side that is plainer lets it all hang out. 

but I looked at 4 pairs in the store and none had a lot of design on both sides unfortunately.


----------



## gymangel812

mundodabolsa said:


> if you could find a pair with a lot of print on both butt cheeks it could work, basically the side of mine that is "busy" disguises the sheer, the side that is plainer lets it all hang out.
> 
> but I looked at 4 pairs in the store and none had a lot of design on both sides unfortunately.


well that sucks, i guess i'll just get a top, perhaps a crb.

wowsers a stride jacket for $600?!?!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330989633592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
i can't see anyone paying for anything lululemon for $600!

and i thought the $225 unicorn tears speed shorts was a lot...


----------



## kit23

mundodabolsa said:


> so dissapointed and annoyed, the midnight iris WUs are very sheer. I wanted them to work so badly since in theory they are gorgeous.



That sucks. I kind of wanted a pair of crops in midnight iris since the print is so awesome. I had a feeling they'd be sheer though, so I hadn't really bothered trying them on. How annoying. Does this mean the new boogie shorts in this print will be sheer too? I need a new pair for bikram


----------



## emcosmo1639

gymangel812 said:


> well that sucks, i guess i'll just get a top, perhaps a crb.
> 
> wowsers a stride jacket for $600?!?!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330989633592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> i can't see anyone paying for anything lululemon for $600!
> 
> and i thought the $225 unicorn tears speed shorts was a lot...



I have that one!  It's one of my favorites and was one of the first lulu items I ever got,  lol.  I am embarrassed to admit this, but I have spent just shy of $300 for a lulu item on ebay (the first stride they ever made, like new).  But I also sold my quiet stripe wu's for close to that so I figured it balanced out.


----------



## Princess Pink

I don't understand the popularity of this brand. Ok have never seen any of the items IRL but have browsed the website and it all seems very [standard] boring - and _very_ expensive! Would any of the Lululemon fans like to explain the appeal?


----------



## illari

That's disappointing about the Midnight Iris WUs. I know a lot of people were looking forward to them.

I picked up one the new WUP *Full-On Luon. I actually quite like them. The material isn't as soft as the normal luon (My most recent WUC purchase was the Wee Stripe Black/Black, otherwise all my WUCs are from 2012) but it's still a nice feeling. It feels more supportive, and it isn't sheer. I got my usual TTS (which is also the size "recommended" by LLL). I'm excited to have them for the Fall for street wear.

I also have some try on reviews if anyone is interested:
The Run: Pacesetter *Tall in the Sea Check Multi/Plum has a tight fitting waistband seam. The seam doesn't seem to have a 4 way stretch in it like previous Pacesetters. Once it was on though, it fit normally. Otherwise fits with no problems. The print is super cute. I found it bunched very slightly with some movement, but nothing major (or noticeable). I showed some family members and they didn't even realize it had bunched until I pointed it out. I stayed TTS.

The Chai Time II Pullover is very pretty. I picked it up in Heathered White/Silver Spoon. One side is Silver Spoon with Heathered White cuffs, waistband, and collar. The reverse side is all Heathered White. This pullover is really cozy. I like that you can give it different looks depending on where you pull it (i.e. tunic style, at the hips, etc). It's cozy. The material is definitely delicate though, so be careful with it! The arms in this are a bit tight but loosen up. I stayed TTS.

Tuck and Flow LS is really soft. I picked it up in Plum and Slalom Stripe Angel Wing (but sold the Angel Wing to my mom!). Angel Wing is a nice off-white, and the Plum is pretty. I like the Rulu Light, nice and soft. The arms are a bit tight but I found they loosened up, and if you fiddle with them it gets easier to adjust. I think this shirt looks great from the front, but from the back it kind of does this weird billowing out. It creates a weird air pocket. I think it's just the way that the garment is cut because it did it in every colour, and it's happened to other people too (one review on the website has a good picture of it). I found the billowing was more obvious in the Slalom Stripe Angel Wing and less so in the Plum. I'm still debating about returning this. I stayed TTS.

The Universal Wrap in Black Swan is gorgeous. I sized down one size for this. The arms are actually really stretchy and don't seem to have the tightness problem that's been so rampant in their other wraps (aka the Iconic Wrap). I think sizing down helps with the bulk in the front too. I like that it's a light layer for warmer Fall weather. 

The Dance Studio Jacket in Plum is super cute! I had to go up one size for this jacket. I think it looks really nice on the Swift side but when you reverse it to the Sheer Luon side, it's not my jam. Still though, I like how it fits and it is very flattering. I'm happy with the thumbholes (and hood!). The pockets are crazy deep! So refreshing in a lulu item. I love the Plum colour too, it's going to be a beauty in the Fall.

The Plum Still pants. Again, a nice colour. I tried my size down (as I have done with previous Still Pants). I didn't find it looked flattering but maybe they fixed the sizing issue so I shouldn't have sized down. I didn't try on my TTS. The Plum is pretty but it'll show flaws. The luon also felt thinner from the Still Pant run they did earlier this year (Black, Inkwell, and Dune). Definitely didn't feel as soft either. I left this at the store.

The Tech Mesh Tights. I tried on my TTS, and I don't think it was sheer. They were cute, but way too expensive for my tastes. I also don't think they're practical for exercise. Definitely more of a street wear piece. They are pretty flattering though.

The Vinyasa scarves are disappointing. I have one in Rulu from a year ago and I love it. The Luon ones don't appeal to me. 

Fall seems like it'll be good at Lulu. I'm digging the colour palette. I also liked the Summer palette though and that's essentially what the Fall palette is (just more muted). 

Sorry for the length!!! Hopefully this helps someone.


----------



## illari

gymangel812 said:


> well that sucks, i guess i'll just get a top, perhaps a crb.
> 
> wowsers a stride jacket for $600?!?!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330989633592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> i can't see anyone paying for anything lululemon for $600!
> 
> and i thought the $225 unicorn tears speed shorts was a lot...



WOW!!! That's crazy! Lulu should really be bringing back some of their old designs, clearly it's what people want. 

On the Hey, Lululemon! site there is currently a "contest" to bring back either the Define jacket or the Stride jacket. The product designer promised to bring one of these styles back depending on which got the most support. Seems crazy: just bring back both!


----------



## tomz_grl

Princess Pink said:


> I don't understand the popularity of this brand. Ok have never seen any of the items IRL but have browsed the website and it all seems very [standard] boring - and _very_ expensive! Would any of the Lululemon fans like to explain the appeal?


 
I'm with you! The only thing I think is remotely cute are the studio pants and $108 is RIDICULOUS for workout pants...but that's just me. I actually sweat in pilates. I  can't imagine wearing pants to pilates and sweating in them.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Went in to try the new tech mesh tights...my first LLL pants attempt since they've changed the gusset/fabric/etc (I've only bought tops and accessories since then) and while the fabric and design were great (no sheerness - except the mesh paneling obvs).....holy camel toe! The triangle gusset is TERRIBLE. I never ever have issues in old LLL or Nancy Rose/KiraGrace bottoms....this was a hot mess. Such a shame...I really liked the fabric and design.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

Does anyone here think sizing up might sort out the sheerness issue? I usually wear a size 6 in jeans (or 8 in certain designers), but both the 6 and the 8 WU's in the midnight iris pattern are sheer and I can see my knickers silhouetted against the leggings (yikes!). 

So should I size up to say, size 10? I REALLY want a pair of leggings as the pattern is so beautiful, but I'm not shelling out ~$100 for a pair of sheer leggings! Not when I can get a fantastic pair of non-sheer Zella leggings for half the price.


----------



## gymangel812

whimsicaldiva said:


> Does anyone here think sizing up might sort out the sheerness issue? I usually wear a size 6 in jeans (or 8 in certain designers), but both the 6 and the 8 WU's in the midnight iris pattern are sheer and I can see my knickers silhouetted against the leggings (yikes!).
> 
> So should I size up to say, size 10? I REALLY want a pair of leggings as the pattern is so beautiful, but I'm not shelling out ~$100 for a pair of sheer leggings! Not when I can get a fantastic pair of non-sheer Zella leggings for half the price.


the waist gets too big if you size up too much ime.


----------



## mundodabolsa

whimsicaldiva said:


> Does anyone here think sizing up might sort out the sheerness issue? I usually wear a size 6 in jeans (or 8 in certain designers), but both the 6 and the 8 WU's in the midnight iris pattern are sheer and I can see my knickers silhouetted against the leggings (yikes!).
> 
> So should I size up to say, size 10? I REALLY want a pair of leggings as the pattern is so beautiful, but I'm not shelling out ~$100 for a pair of sheer leggings! Not when I can get a fantastic pair of non-sheer Zella leggings for half the price.





gymangel812 said:


> the waist gets too big if you size up too much ime.



exactly, size up too much and you'll be pulling them up constantly while working out, especially if you get real sweaty. 

it works sometimes though, for instance I take one size up in ebb and flow crops to mitigate the sheerness.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

You guys are right. Back it goes.

It's such a shame, because after having read so much about lulu and seeing it enjoy an almost cult-like status, this experience was such a damp squib. 

They'd better get their crap together, or else not only will they lose potential new customers like me, they'd also be losing their long time customers as well. I just got a pair of beyond yoga leggings from amazon for like $15. Even if these aren't the best leggings in the world, that's OK since it's so cheap. But to demand prices in the ballpark of $100 while the quality plummets is a suicidal business policy.


----------



## Lulu Junkie

first post. i love lulu lemon. ive been buying it for quite some time. Has anyone tried on the DSJ? I ordered the black in a size 4


----------



## gymangel812

Lulu Junkie said:


> first post. i love lulu lemon. ive been buying it for quite some time. Has anyone tried on the DSJ? I ordered the black in a size 4



I  have it,  cute jacket and I like that it has a hood.  it was tts for me.   mine was from last  year so not sure if sizing changed.


----------



## Lulu Junkie

gymangel812 said:


> well that sucks, i guess i'll just get a top, perhaps a crb.
> 
> wowsers a stride jacket for $600?!?!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330989633592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> i can't see anyone paying for anything lululemon for $600!
> 
> and i thought the $225 unicorn tears speed shorts was a lot...



that is insane! who would spend $600?! Im not much of a fan of buying lulu off ebay anyways... Ive sold some things though and have made decent money back


----------



## Lulu Junkie

eurasiangirl said:


> Went in to try the new tech mesh tights...my first LLL pants attempt since they've changed the gusset/fabric/etc (I've only bought tops and accessories since then) and while the fabric and design were great (no sheerness - except the mesh paneling obvs).....holy camel toe! The triangle gusset is TERRIBLE. I never ever have issues in old LLL or Nancy Rose/KiraGrace bottoms....this was a hot mess. Such a shame...I really liked the fabric and design.



im sorry those didnt work for you! Now im kinda scared... I ordered them online in soot and were very excited to get them as my store has not received them yet. I wanted them because I thought they were different then the normal lulu items and I thought they would be cute for a girls night out or something. definitely not something i would work out in ... we shall see!


----------



## Lulu Junkie

gymangel812 said:


> I  have it,  cute jacket and I like that it has a hood.  it was tts for me.   mine was from last  year so not sure if sizing changed.



thanks for the reply... it should get to my house in a few days. it was a difficult decision between the black and plum. I already have the plum inspires and run for your life crops so thats why i decided on the black


----------



## chunkylover53

I have the new DSJ in inkwell. TTS for me too. I'm second-guessing it actually... I like it but I don't love it. 

Ordered the Pacesetter skirt in midnight iris yesterday, yay!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I just got the black universal wrap. It's perfect! I ordered one in white. I also have my eye on the striped Energy bra. Hopefully that shows up online soon.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I went in to the store this weekend to look at a whole list of stuff and hated mostly everything...

I was so excited to try the new Fluff vest and WOW was so disappointed. First the cheap plastic zipper would not go on or off without spending 2 minutes tugging at it each time I tried to get it on/off. I thought it could be a fluke but every vest I tried was the same. And its so funny when the sales people try to justify that it was a piece of thread etc that was the reason you show them another and they clam up.  The white one showed the dark down feathers thru the vest, and the back kinda stuck out like a ducktail. Not a good look and it was a shocking price tag of $168!!! They are nuts!! Its worth maybe $59 to me.

The Bliss Break hoodie is so nice but every one I tried on had puckering around the zipper seams.  The Bliss sweat pants have these odd pleats on the front which is so 80's, and then have these weird back pockets.  I would love a Bliss Break hoodie if I can find one that is made well. 

The Race Me was so nice but the seams were incredibly itchy. Tuck and flow has gorgeous Rulu fabric but is made weird in the back, like they have seams that make it seem like you have a tank top on. 

Still pants have a HUGE bell bottom that is very 80's blah!  City Pulse pants were so oddly made. They were very long, incredibly tight, just a very unattractive pant. It annoys me so much because looking at the blogs I was so excited to try everything on and then you go to the store and its a huge let down.

I left with a Plum Energy and the new striped socks.  The bra seems to be smaller though. I am an 8 and this one was hard to get on, but once its on its ok. But the 10 was very big, and of course they only had 1 size 8 for me to try. Does anyone else find their Energy bras get bigger, like the elastic stretches too much after wearing them? And I also had my socks on for half a day and have 5 pulls in them on the bottom. $14 down the drain now 

I seem to have much better luck on ebay. I just scored a Define that I have been after for a while, and a hard to find CRB that I have been dying for as well. So that made up for the rotten in store experience LOL 

Oh one other thing tho I got the Sand to Savasana bag that was in the WMTM and it is very nice. I am very happy with it. It makes a great weekend bag too, it holds ALOT!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I have to size up in Energy but it is barely appropriate. When I lose some weight I think it will be too big. 

After I get my white wrap I'm done for a while.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I went in to the store this weekend to look at a whole list of stuff and hated mostly everything...
> 
> I was so excited to try the new Fluff vest and WOW was so disappointed. First the cheap plastic zipper would not go on or off without spending 2 minutes tugging at it each time I tried to get it on/off. I thought it could be a fluke but every vest I tried was the same. And its so funny when the sales people try to justify that it was a piece of thread etc that was the reason you show them another and they clam up.  The white one showed the dark down feathers thru the vest, and the back kinda stuck out like a ducktail. Not a good look and it was a shocking price tag of $168!!! They are nuts!! Its worth maybe $59 to me.
> 
> The Bliss Break hoodie is so nice but every one I tried on had puckering around the zipper seams.  The Bliss sweat pants have these odd pleats on the front which is so 80's, and then have these weird back pockets.  I would love a Bliss Break hoodie if I can find one that is made well.
> 
> The Race Me was so nice but the seams were incredibly itchy. Tuck and flow has gorgeous Rulu fabric but is made weird in the back, like they have seams that make it seem like you have a tank top on.
> 
> Still pants have a HUGE bell bottom that is very 80's blah!  City Pulse pants were so oddly made. They were very long, incredibly tight, just a very unattractive pant. It annoys me so much because looking at the blogs I was so excited to try everything on and then you go to the store and its a huge let down.
> 
> I left with a Plum Energy and the new striped socks.  The bra seems to be smaller though. I am an 8 and this one was hard to get on, but once its on its ok. But the 10 was very big, and of course they only had 1 size 8 for me to try. Does anyone else find their Energy bras get bigger, like the elastic stretches too much after wearing them? And I also had my socks on for half a day and have 5 pulls in them on the bottom. $14 down the drain now
> 
> I seem to have much better luck on ebay. I just scored a Define that I have been after for a while, and a hard to find CRB that I have been dying for as well. So that made up for the rotten in store experience LOL
> 
> Oh one other thing tho I got the Sand to Savasana bag that was in the WMTM and it is very nice. I am very happy with it. It makes a great weekend bag too, it holds ALOT!!



I agree with you!  I was in the store and checked out a few things and was very disappointed.  The sales associates drive me crazy because they always find a way to justify poor quality (i.e. maybe you should size up, that's how it is supposed to look, it's just this pair, I've never seen that before etc).

Still pants-not even close to quality of the old ones, too short and that bell bottom is crazy!

New Vest-the plum color is gorgeous but man is it not worth $168.  I agree that the zipper is very cheap and I also had a hard time finding one that worked.  I did like that the interior pocket actually fit an iPhone (instead of their tiny pockets) and had room for headphones

Tall Studio Pants- Love the length but they've done something weird on the butt seams.  None of the seams are sewn together well and it looks like there is puckering on the bum, almost as though they are too small.  I tried my normal size (4) and it was bad.  Of course the SAs blamed it on a size issue so I tried 6s and 8s and the puckering was still there, even though I was swimming in the pants.  Plus the waistbands are still having the rolling problem.

Overall I was disappointed but I did leave with the vest (for now, might return) and a plum tank.  Fingers crossed the Studio Pants improve because I love the longer length!



BittyMonkey said:


> I have to size up in Energy but it is barely appropriate. When I lose some weight I think it will be too big.
> 
> After I get my white wrap I'm done for a while.



I have always sized up in energy bras, even though I have a teeny tiny chest...if I wear my TTS it's too snug and irritates me, but a size up fits perfect.  I have to get my tts or one size down cups though.


----------



## mundodabolsa

it's interesting how bodies are different, energy bras are my favorites and run big on me. a 6 energy bra has all sorts of extra loose fabric bunching compared to say a 6 flow Y.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I left with a Plum Energy and the new striped socks.  The bra seems to be smaller though. I am an 8 and this one was hard to get on, but once its on its ok. But the 10 was very big, and of course they only had 1 size 8 for me to try. Does anyone else find their Energy bras get bigger, like the elastic stretches too much after wearing them?



this seems to be the common commentary on the blogs, that the plum energy bras are running small. I got one yesterday but now I am scared to try it on as my chest is quite inflated this week. 

my energy bras get bigger (looser) when super sweaty, in the straps but not the ribcage elastic. but they go back to normal when washed.


----------



## BittyMonkey

mundodabolsa said:


> it's interesting how bodies are different, energy bras are my favorites and run big on me. a 6 energy bra has all sorts of extra loose fabric bunching compared to say a 6 flow Y.



I'm really broad across the back (everyone thinks I'm a swimmer) so the chest elastic on the bras in general tend to be tight on me.


----------



## mundodabolsa

BittyMonkey said:


> I'm really broad across the back (everyone thinks I'm a swimmer) so the chest elastic on the bras in general tend to be tight on me.



I totally understand. I have a large, weirdly shaped ribcage so I am usually the same! I'm like a 34A or 34AA and I wear size 8 bras sometimes.  I also have large traps so sometimes the racerback styles really pinch my shoulders too.


----------



## arnott

BittyMonkey said:


> Don't know if you guys saw this, but it's not really surprising.



I've never seen their size 10s and 12s in a separate section.


----------



## lilyhaze

I remember reading that awhile ago. I never encountered it at the ones I frequent (Northern VA). I go to the Tysons Corner one the most. The pants/skirts are in shelves and ordered by size. The larger sizes are in the bottom. Everything else is ordered by item, with the largest size in the back (like all other stores).

I'm interested in getting the rain jacket. I've been waiting for a Lululemon rain jacket for the longest time. I don't 100% love it though (I've only seen the pictures).

My last purchase was the Festival (?) bag in black. I really like it. It's lightweight. However, for a crossbody bag, it's a little too short. I have a clip to elongate it. It's my only full-price purchase from them.


----------



## handbag*girl

arnott said:


> I've never seen their size 10s and 12s in a separate section.



I own a ton of Lululemon clothes and most of my pants are a size 10. I have never had trouble finding a size 10 and I have bought many a pair of pants from the front of the store. I even purchased merchandise from their Lab store in Montreal... this is ridiculous.


----------



## arnott

handbag*girl said:


> I own a ton of Lululemon clothes and most of my pants are a size 10. I have never had trouble finding a size 10 and I have bought many a pair of pants from the front of the store. I even purchased merchandise from their Lab store in Montreal... this is ridiculous.



What is a lab store?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

emcosmo1639 said:


> I agree with you!  I was in the store and checked out a few things and was very disappointed.  The sales associates drive me crazy because they always find a way to justify poor quality (i.e. maybe you should size up, that's how it is supposed to look, it's just this pair, I've never seen that before etc).
> 
> Still pants-not even close to quality of the old ones, too short and that bell bottom is crazy!
> 
> New Vest-the plum color is gorgeous but man is it not worth $168.  I agree that the zipper is very cheap and I also had a hard time finding one that worked.  I did like that the interior pocket actually fit an iPhone (instead of their tiny pockets) and had room for headphones
> 
> Tall Studio Pants- Love the length but they've done something weird on the butt seams.  None of the seams are sewn together well and it looks like there is puckering on the bum, almost as though they are too small.  I tried my normal size (4) and it was bad.  Of course the SAs blamed it on a size issue so I tried 6s and 8s and the puckering was still there, even though I was swimming in the pants.  Plus the waistbands are still having the rolling problem.
> 
> Overall I was disappointed but I did leave with the vest (for now, might return) and a plum tank.  Fingers crossed the Studio Pants improve because I love the longer length!
> 
> 
> 
> I have always sized up in energy bras, even though I have a teeny tiny chest...if I wear my TTS it's too snug and irritates me, but a size up fits perfect.  I have to get my tts or one size down cups though.




OMG the SA's are crazy sometimes! I had just got in the dressing room and already "how are things going for you" I just ignored them. I cannot stand to be hounded like that. Leave me alone and let me try my stuff on in peace and quiet LOL!  I have a mouth if I need anything :eyeroll:

The plum vest was gorgeous, but when I try on an LLBean or Patagonia vest, I have a hard time justifying that $168 price tag. If it was worth it (like Bogner) then no problem. But that zipper was awful! Plus if it doesnt work now, whats it going to be like after 2 month of usage in the winter? 

The only Studios I bought this season was the Soot crop. I didnt notice anything with the seams, but I will go look now.  Mine get all weird and bunch up after I wash them anyways. The seams are definitely funky.  Oh wait I got a Cool Breeze too that was on sale for $59! Love them!

I cant size up on the bras because the elastic band gets all weird and twists and curls. I did try the Plum in a 10 and the elastic did get a bit twisted so I decided to stick with the 8, in hopes it might get bigger. But I might go back and try a couple more sizes. It would help if this dumb company sent more than 1 or 2 of same size to the stores, especially since their quality sucks! 

Funny story tho...I was in my store and confused about the color of a CRB. The code was SOLI and the girl kept calling it that. And I thought hmmm I didnt hear of a new color coming out and I asked her, Isnt that Soot? And she said oh no its "Soli"! Then she asked another girl (who had the attitude of a hound dog) and she was like oh its Soli, and it was prob a small variation to the Soot! I swear my store in NJ has to be the dumbest Lulu store on the planet. Because when I came home sure enough its Soot Light LOL! And Lulu prides themselves on having the most intelligent sales people :eyeroll:


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:


> this seems to be the common commentary on the blogs, that the plum energy bras are running small. I got one yesterday but now I am scared to try it on as my chest is quite inflated this week.
> 
> my energy bras get bigger (looser) when super sweaty, in the straps but not the ribcage elastic. but they go back to normal when washed.



Ok, I thought I was seeing things LOL! I actually just compared this Plum one to my brand new Orange one and wow wait til you see the difference. The Plum has to be defective. The front elastic is so rounded compared to the orange, and its definitely smaller. I tried to post pics with my ipad and the new app wont work.


----------



## arnott

Hey everybody, I just bought the Dance Studio Jacket in plum.  I think it's super flattering and makes my waist look small.  This is a size 12!  My aunt however thinks it's not flattering because she think it makes my boobs look too big.    What do you think?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Ok, I thought I was seeing things LOL! I actually just compared this Plum one to my brand new Orange one and wow wait til you see the difference. The Plum has to be defective. The front elastic is so rounded compared to the orange, and its definitely smaller. I tried to post pics with my ipad and the new app wont work.



oh trust me I've seen first hand too, I lined my plum energy up with same size in about 5 other colored energy bras and it's cut very differently. my new multi iris print one is like the plum too. 

so then I bought the plum in a size up and put it on today and ripped off the tags before realizing that it doesn't fit nicely either. it's all bunchy in my armpits. really annoyed.


----------



## muranogrl

Has anybody seen the wee September print in the wunder unders?  Did you like it?


----------



## whimsicaldiva

muranogrl said:


> Has anybody seen the wee September print in the wunder unders?  Did you like it?



I wouldn't bother with it. The fabric of the Ziggy Wee September black WU's is very thin, and yup, extremely sheer as well. The fabric felt very cheap. I ordered it online but returned it to the local store the day I got it. I can't believe it passed their quality control check and actually hit the retail stores. 

I'd also bought the High/Low WU's in Plum and solid black, and the fabric of these is a lot thicker than that of the Ziggy Wee WU's, but a faint outline of my underwear can still be seen when I bend down. Nowhere as bad as the Ziggy Wee pants, but still ever so slightly see through. Will be returning. 

I also got the Skinny Will Pant in Plum, Black, Inkwell and Pique. The fabric of the Plum, Inkwell and Black pants is the same as the one used for the WU's, and the slight see through issue persists in these pants as well. But I'm debating as to whether or not I should return, because like I said, the sheerness issue isn't THAt bad as with the Ziggy Wee print WU's, and the pants are absolutely perfect, this one issue notwithstanding. I wear a top long enough to cover my bottom, and I don't do Yoga so use these pants only in the gym for cardio and strength training. But $425 after tax for 4 yoga pants seems bonkers, and I'll probably end up returning at least 2 of them. 

The Pique Skinny Will Pants are PERFECT! Absolutely brilliant, VERY opaque, NOT see through, perfect slimming fit and TTS. I'm relatively on the taller side (176cms) ergo the length of the pants isn't an issue. I wish they'd make it in other colours. 

I also got myself a Midnight Iris Scuba Stretch hoodie. I wasn't 100% certain about it when I got it, but it's growing on me. I still have a week to decide whether or not I'll keep it, but it seems increasingly likely that I will. I just want something in the Midnight iris print, and after the debacle with the WU's, this was my best bet. I had to size up, though, as my usual 6 was way too tight. 

Also got myself the new Asana jacket, and I quite like how it looks on me as well. It's a long jacket for one thing, unlike the Forme which was way too short. I got the Plum colour jacket, but will probably exchange for a Black as that's more versatile.


----------



## HandbagAngel

arnott said:


> Hey everybody, I just bought the Dance Studio Jacket in plum.  I think it's super flattering and makes my waist look small.  This is a size 12!  My aunt however thinks it's not flattering because she think it makes my boobs look too big.    What do you think?



I think this jacket is super flattering on you.  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## arnott

HandbagAngel said:


> I think this jacket is super flattering on you.  Definitely a keeper!



Thanks!


----------



## arnott

Hey guys, besides groove pants, which long pants do you like?  I have 2 pairs of groove pants I wear all the time and want to try a different style.


----------



## gymangel812

arnott said:


> Hey guys, besides groove pants, which long pants do you like?  I have 2 pairs of groove pants I wear all the time and want to try a different style.



astro, wunder under pants


----------



## ColdSteel

I finally bit the bullet and got some Wunder Unders. Found I had to size down from my usual 6 to a 4. No issues with sheerness, absolutely in love. Will be getting another pair... or ten.

I really want the Bliss Break wrap. It felt like a good weight for SF weather but alas I was very good that day and only bought what I came for!

I'm also thinking about the Booby Bra. I Wore my ta-ta tamer to death and I need a bigger cup size now anyway.


----------



## arnott

gymangel812 said:


> astro, wunder under pants



Thanks, I'll try the astro pants.  Wunder unders look quite skin tight, I was looking for a more relaxed fit.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

whimsicaldiva said:


> I also got the Skinny Will Pant in Plum, Black, Inkwell and Pique.



OK, so I wound up returning all of them except the Pique ones which I'd already worn. Also returned the Asana Jacket and the Scuba hoodie.

I got myself the DSJ in Plum and Inkwell instead. I've already worn the Plum, but am probably going to return the Inkwell.

They've also had a unload today, and I wound up getting the textured WU's in black and slate. Let's hope these are not sheer. I also got the WU's in inkwell ziggy wee and raspberry glow light ziggy wee because I couldn't resist, but given that the ziggy wee high/lows turned out being incredibly sheer, these will probably be no different. But I still want to try them, and I'd rather try them at home rather than in the store with a sales assistant constantly breathing down my neck.  

I don't own any WU's, so I really am hoping the textured ones will work.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

^^I'm curious to know how you like the textured WU's.  Debating on the Step Lively crop as an alternative to the Camp crops that I should have bought when they were in store but foolishly passed on..I know they aren't that similar but I'm hoping that they might fill my need for a more relaxed crop.


----------



## illari

Every purchase, I tell myself it's the last... So far it's not happening!!! 

Since my last update I returned the Tuck and Flow in Angel Wing, but kept Plum. I've now also picked up the Swiftly LS in Heathered Plum and I ordered the Full Tilt LS in Hyperstripe Plum this morning. I don't have any LS Swiftlys so I'm excited to have one, and I have a Full Tilt from 2 years ago that I love. It was originally my mom's but she didn't like it. I wore it for a long time last winter and it was superb for running so I'm happy to get another one.

I tried on the Plum and Black Skinny Will Pants. Plum isn't very opaque. The black was better. I found my TTS was bagging really weird in the crotch though and when I tried a size down it overall fit significantly better but when I did the bend check it was a bit sheer. I was pretty disappointed. I really want a pair of the Will Pants! They're so cute.


----------



## arnott

Tried on the Still Pants today and had to go down THREE sizes!


----------



## arnott

What do you all think of their new winter coat?  I tried on the blue one today.  

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...Jacket?cc=11297&skuId=3505395&catId=outerwear


----------



## paper_flowers

so disappointed that the WAFS/split pea running tights sold out so fast. so so so disappointed

BUT i'm really eye-balling the new inkwell hyperstripe run for your life crops. the reviews are a bit discouraging but i'm still wanting to at least try them on. and the plum swiftly 1/2 zip. if you had to choose, would you get the 1/2 zip or regular long sleeve swiftly


----------



## ColdSteel

I got my Bliss Break wrap in inkwell. Could have used a 4 but I plan to layer this in the office. 

Wish I could have gone for the cream but I am a stain magnet extraordinaire!


----------



## sweetart

Has anyone ever seen a size dot like this in their lulu clothing? This one is specifically from a scuba hoodie.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yes a friend just got me a Scuba from Sea Wheeze and it has one of those in the pocket.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

paper_flowers said:


> so disappointed that the WAFS/split pea running tights sold out so fast. so so so disappointed
> 
> BUT i'm really eye-balling the new inkwell hyperstripe run for your life crops. the reviews are a bit discouraging but i'm still wanting to at least try them on. and the plum swiftly 1/2 zip. if you had to choose, would you get the 1/2 zip or regular long sleeve swiftly



I saw those tights and almost got them but then I didnt like the black seams in the back. I am going to try the Speed tight this weekend. I love the pockets LOL! 

I tried both Swiftlys on this past Saturday and I ended up with the long sleeve Plum, its gorgeous. I liked the zip version but the bottom of the zipper did not lay nice. I mean it wasnt hateful, but I also loved the mini stripe in the regular LS version, and its a bit darker.  Overall I couldnt justify paying $20 more for a zipper LOL.  

I will say that the fit of the zip version is much better than last years. I couldnt get my arms in last years top it was so tight.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

arnott said:


> What do you all think of their new winter coat?  I tried on the blue one today.
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...Jacket?cc=11297&skuId=3505395&catId=outerwear




If its made like the vest, then no way. I did not care for the cheap plastic zipper on a $170 vest, and the fabric was to thin. If you get the white the dark feathers pop thru, but I see this coat is only in blue and plum.  I dunno I wasnt impressed with the vest version, so if this coat is the same then I think there are better options out there for $228.


----------



## mundodabolsa

sweetart said:


> Has anyone ever seen a size dot like this in their lulu clothing? This one is specifically from a scuba hoodie.



this is the new size dot design apparently.


----------



## dbaby

whimsicaldiva said:


> The Pique Skinny Will Pants are PERFECT! Absolutely brilliant, VERY opaque, NOT see through, perfect slimming fit and TTS. I'm relatively on the taller side (176cms) ergo the length of the pants isn't an issue. I wish they'd make it in other colours.



I agree! Just received mine and they fit really nicely. Too bad winters are so short where I am as they are quite thick.


----------



## GoGlam

sweetart said:


> Has anyone ever seen a size dot like this in their lulu clothing? This one is specifically from a scuba hoodie.



Yes I have them on a lot of my lulu items.  Some of them are located in pockets


----------



## whimsicaldiva

whimsicaldiva said:


> They've also had a unload today, and I wound up getting the textured WU's in black and slate. Let's hope these are not sheer. I also got the WU's in inkwell ziggy wee and raspberry glow light ziggy wee because I couldn't resist, but given that the ziggy wee high/lows turned out being incredibly sheer, these will probably be no different. But I still want to try them, and I'd rather try them at home rather than in the store with a sales assistant constantly breathing down my neck.
> 
> I don't own any WU's, so I really am hoping the textured ones will work.



Omg! I received them today and ALL of them, I repeat, ALL of them are simply effing perfect. I could live in them all my life. Hell, I'd be happy to die in them, lol.

None of them - not even the ziggy wees are sheer. Maybe I was just lucky this time as I had to return the ziggy wee high/lows owing to sheerness, but these are perfect. I'd probably still be returning them as this time round the colour didn't work out, but they are lovely nonetheless. 

The textured WU's are stunning. The fabric is thick and opaque, and feels so soft to touch. I got both the black and grey, but like the black better.

I also got the skinny will pants in textured grey, and they are by far my favourite. I generally prefer the skinny will over the WU's and own the skinny wills in pique as well. To those who are wondering, the piqué is quite different compared to te textured. The poque's thicker and softer, fantastic for warn nights. I'm going to pop into the store this weekend to see if they might have the skinny wills in textured black. I seriously can't get enough of them.

If anyone would like, I can post a picture of the piqué and textured fabric juxtaposed. Let me know.


----------



## sweetart

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^Yes a friend just got me a Scuba from Sea Wheeze and it has one of those in the pocket.





mundodabolsa said:


> this is the new size dot design apparently.





GoGlam said:


> Yes I have them on a lot of my lulu items.  Some of them are located in pockets



Thanks all. I'ver never seen the grey dot before (just the white one) so I was wondering...


----------



## arnott

Luv2BuyBags said:


> If its made like the vest, then no way. I did not care for the cheap plastic zipper on a $170 vest, and the fabric was to thin. If you get the white the dark feathers pop thru, but I see this coat is only in blue and plum.  I dunno I wasnt impressed with the vest version, so if this coat is the same then I think there are better options out there for $228.



Never tried the vest, but the jacket was thin.


----------



## dbaby

whimsicaldiva said:


> If anyone would like, I can post a picture of the piqué and textured fabric juxtaposed. Let me know.



Yes please! That would be helpful (and tempting)


----------



## whimsicaldiva

dbaby said:


> Yes please! That would be helpful (and tempting)



Here you go. The darker pants are the pique ones, whilst the lighter grey ones are the herringbone/textured fabric.

These are the pictures of the Skinny Wills, but I have the WU's in textured as well, and the fabric is the same they use for the Skinny Wills. Personally, I like the Skinny Wills better because they are longer and I like the bunching of fabric at the feet. I find them to be more slimming than the WU's, and have read on blogs that people size down, but personally, I went for my usual size 6 and they fit perfectly.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

Oops. Here are the pics.


----------



## dbaby

whimsicaldiva said:


> Here you go. The darker pants are the pique ones, whilst the lighter grey ones are the herringbone/textured fabric.
> 
> These are the pictures of the Skinny Wills, but I have the WU's in textured as well, and the fabric is the same they use for the Skinny Wills. Personally, I like the Skinny Wills better because they are longer and I like the bunching of fabric at the feet. I find them to be more slimming than the WU's, and have read on blogs that people size down, but personally, I went for my usual size 6 and they fit perfectly.



Thanks!


----------



## emcosmo1639

whimsicaldiva said:


> Oops. Here are the pics.



I saw on one of the facebook groups that someone cut out the black gusset on them and now they are reversible for her--thought I'd share in case you (or anyone else) wanted to try with these or any of their other WUs etc.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Apparently the ruffle wu are being taken out of stores for sheerness...kind of ridiculous if you ask me since a)this should have been figured out by now and b)many other pants have been sheer and they havent pulled them.  Yeesh!  Lulu, I really want to love you, but you make it so hard!


----------



## mundodabolsa

emcosmo1639 said:


> I saw on one of the facebook groups that someone cut out the black gusset on them and now they are reversible for her--thought I'd share in case you (or anyone else) wanted to try with these or any of their other WUs etc.



oh interesting, I like the inside of my textured WUs better and couldn't figure out to save my life why in the world they put in a black gusset. so bizarre. off to inspect them and judge my cutting skills...



emcosmo1639 said:


> Apparently the ruffle wu are being taken out of stores for sheerness...kind of ridiculous if you ask me since a)this should have been figured out by now and b)many other pants have been sheer and they havent pulled them.  Yeesh!  Lulu, I really want to love you, but you make it so hard!



ha, just when I had tried on the WU ruffle for the 40th time and decided I am going to keep the plum ones and live with the sheerness, I see this. and I completely agree with your sentiment, soooo many other pants have been sheer. and I've found more sheerness after the whole press debacle in the spring, not less.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

emcosmo1639 said:


> I saw on one of the facebook groups that someone cut out the black gusset on them and now they are reversible for her--thought I'd share in case you (or anyone else) wanted to try with these or any of their other WUs etc.



I actually winded up returning both the texture WU's. The black ones were the Skinny Wills in reverse, and I liked the softer, striped front side of the Skinny Wills better than the reverse side, which is in fact the front side of the textured WU's. Furthermore, they were sheer when I tried them on the second time in daylight. I don't know how they looked different the previous night, but it's probably due to lighting. What's worse, they run a tad small, and I could hear the stitching snap apart as I pulled them on. I was so shocked. 

I also returned the ziggy wee pants, but that wasn't owing to sheerness. I got the inkwell ziggy wee pants, and the inkwell ziggy wee fabric looks more greenish than blue. I'm hoping for the ziggy wee pants to be released in the August glo colour. 




emcosmo1639 said:


> Apparently the ruffle wu are being taken out of stores for sheerness...kind of ridiculous if you ask me since a)this should have been figured out by now and b)many other pants have been sheer and they havent pulled them.  Yeesh!  Lulu, I really want to love you, but you make it so hard!



Like I said, I found the textured WU's to be sheer as well. I returned merchandise worth $965 yesterday, which included 7 pairs of pants and a jacket and a few bras. They seriously need to sort themselves out. None of this would be much of an issue if they charged reasonable prices( - $30 - $45)  for their products. But if I'm paying about $100 for a pair of pants, they'd better be *******ed good. The only thing which I've purchased off late which I really like is the Dance Studio Jacket, which I own in two colours. I tried the Can't Stop jacket, and it fit really awkwardly on me. I liked the Nice Asana jacket, but I'm waiting for the ziggy wee patterned ones to hit the stores. I'm not that into the plum and black ones. 

BTW, does anyone know if the Stride or Define jackets is being brought back later this year?


----------



## mundodabolsa

whimsicaldiva said:


> I actually winded up returning both the texture WU's. The black ones were the Skinny Wills in reverse, and I liked the softer, striped front side of the Skinny Wills better than the reverse side, which is in fact the front side of the textured WU's. Furthermore, they were sheer when I tried them on the second time in daylight. I don't know how they looked different the previous night, but it's probably due to lighting. *What's worse, they run a tad small, and I could hear the stitching snap apart as I pulled them on. *



more than a tad I'd say, I lined my new textured WUs up with several of my other WUs and the textured pair are a good 1.5 inch + smaller in the waist. at first I thought maybe all my old black luon ones had just stretched but then I compared them to my piqué and herringbone from last winter and same thing, the textured look like baby pants next to the others.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Went to the store today and tried on a TON!  

-Will pants--I had avoided these for ages (not quite my look), but I kind of like them.  They are extremely high waisted...too much if you ask me (and this is coming from someone who loves high waists).  I had to size down in the ziggy's and pique--I found them both more "giving" than other materials.  I also tried the herringbone in TTS and a size down and didn't notice a difference either way...I just didn't like the look regardless of size--the material felt great, but it wasn't as flattering and you could see the texture of my thong thru so I figured I could skip that pair.  Oh, one more thing--the herringbone felt different depending on the pair.  All of the other "colors" were consistent except for the herringbone.  I tried on my TTS and a size down--one was soft, the other stiff and scratchy.  When I went to the shelves to double check it was the same way...some pairs had that "worn/soft/comfy" feel and others had a "stiffer/scratchier" feel.  

-Ziggy WUs- LOVED LOVED LOVED these. I haven't bought a pair of WUs in ages (in fact I don't own a single pair of true WUs and my last WUCs were about 6 months ago) but these are gorgeous.  They feel so silky and are really flattering...Im lucky my store only had one in my size, otherwise I may have bought an extra as a back up =)  I did size down in these, although I'm kind of inbetween sizes right now. 

-In The Flows--My store must have had returns or a restock because they had every color except plum (of course).  I literally tried them all on in my TTS and a size down and found almost all to be sheer.  I currently own the purple and green and those aren't sheer.  Of the ones I tried, all of them were sheer to some extent--either completely sheer or moderately sheer where you could see the texture of my underwear and the lines of it.  The pink, bright blue and red were the worst imo.  The only ones that weren't sheer were the black and indigo.  One thing I did notice, though, is that sizing up did not help at all.  I actually think sizing down (if you're inbetween sizes like me) mitigated the sheerness and if I were to buy another pair I would go with my smaller size.  IMO, as comfy as they are, the sheerness issue is not worth it.

-Full Tilt LS--I loved this, but of course they only had my size in black.  I had the store call the next closest in my area to see if they had one in my size (I wanted the striped one), but after 3 tries they didn't get an answer.  That's pretty bad when a store calls another store, in front of the customer, can't get an answer, and has to tell the customer to call, themselves...

-Ziggy CRB--loved this...it's silkier than most CRBs and definitely worth getting if you are on the fence.  I have the other ziggy CRBs (bourdeaux and purple something) and this one is much softer/silkier.  I think I'll wear this one quite a bit.

-Studio Pants Tall--Last time I was in the store they only had a few pairs in one color so I thought I'd try again.  I have one pair in indigo and the waistband started rolling after one wear (probably need to take them back).  I tried on the black and another indigo and both had the waistband issue as well as the puckering issue on the bum...I think this is exclusive to the talls because I didn't see it in the regulars when I checked them.  It looks like lulu needs to double check their patterns for the talls...

-Race Me Long Sleeve--didn't like it...loved the colors and feel but the fit was off...it made me feel like a box.

-Rest Less Tank--didn't work for my figure...I think it would work better for someone with a bust (I have none and this shirt accentuated that).

I think that covers everything...TBH I can't believe I spent so much time in a lulu.  I actually asked one of the SAs if they had plum om pants...she said the store never got them and asked if I checked online.  I told her they sold out already (I checked the day after the upload and they already sold out).  Then she went on a rant about how she heard people "set their alarms" for uploads and have "Facebook groups" and "live and breathe lululemon."  Don't get me wrong, I agree it's ridiculous, but as someone who has participated in the ridiculousness and is a paying customer, it may not be the best idea to diss the most loyal customers to other customers...just sayin


----------



## emcosmo1639

Sorry...didn't realize how long that was...

Oh, btw, the other store never answered the phone (I tried two more times and left a voice message...haven't heard back).  I am doubtful that I will ever hear back.


----------



## paper_flowers

i got my dance studio jacket the other day in soot and i'm in love. it's so soft and comfy and it's flattering. i wasnt sure if the bottom half of the jacket would accentuate my tummy pooch or any muffin top i get when wearing my compression capris but it's absolutely perfect. now i'm hoping that the inkwell stripe run for your life crops are still in stock in my size by pay day on thursday!


----------



## mundodabolsa

emcosmo1639 said:


> -Ziggy WUs- LOVED LOVED LOVED these. I haven't bought a pair of WUs in ages (in fact I don't own a single pair of true WUs and my last WUCs were about 6 months ago) but these are gorgeous.  They feel so silky and are really flattering...Im lucky my store only had one in my size, otherwise I may have bought an extra as a back up =)  I did size down in these, although I'm kind of inbetween sizes right now.



aren't they great?!? I got the raspberry glow ziggy WUCs and they truly are the softest silkiest material. sooo comfy.  much nicer than I expected, I thought the print would be too loud for me but they are fantastic. 

on another note, ladies, you should give the journey crop a try. I thought they were the ugliest thing based on all the modeling pics on the blogs. I couldn't fathom how people were thinking cutting off the back of their legs mid-thigh was an attractive look. but then I saw two different women with really different body types wearing them in class and they both looked great so I tried them on...

and walked out with two pairs. I haven't worn them for class yet but they just may become my new favorites. look so good, feel so good, and are really opaque. not a hint of sheerness. they are interlock power luxtreme instead of the regular which makes all the difference. really love them.


----------



## libertygirl

emcosmo1639 said:


> I think that covers everything...TBH I can't believe I spent so much time in a lulu.  I actually asked one of the SAs if they had plum om pants...she said the store never got them and asked if I checked online.  I told her they sold out already (I checked the day after the upload and they already sold out).  Then she went on a rant about how she heard people "set their alarms" for uploads and have "Facebook groups" and "live and breathe lululemon."  Don't get me wrong, I agree it's ridiculous, but as someone who has participated in the ridiculousness and is a paying customer, it may not be the best idea to diss the most loyal customers to other customers...just sayin



Oh my goodness, that is crazy! Surely it's a good thing for them if people are obsessed with the brand? Better than working for a company that no one likes...


----------



## Mandy421

paper_flowers said:


> so disappointed that the WAFS/split pea running tights sold out so fast. so so so disappointed
> 
> BUT i'm really eye-balling the new inkwell hyperstripe run for your life crops. the reviews are a bit discouraging but i'm still wanting to at least try them on. and the plum swiftly 1/2 zip. if you had to choose, would you get the 1/2 zip or regular long sleeve swiftly



The RFYL crops are hit or miss.  I've had three pairs.  Two of them split at the seam after wearing once and the third I've had for almost a year with no issues at all.  Lulu did take back the two that split no problem.  The pair that I still have I do love.  They are great crops (when they don't split).


----------



## paper_flowers

Mandy421 said:


> The RFYL crops are hit or miss.  I've had three pairs.  Two of them split at the seam after wearing once and the third I've had for almost a year with no issues at all.  Lulu did take back the two that split no problem.  The pair that I still have I do love.  They are great crops (when they don't split).



Meh they sold out on the website in size 6  guess it just wasn't meant to be. Darn it!


----------



## suemb

Not sure if this has been posted earlier, but for those of you near Los Angeles, there is a Lululemon Warehouse Sale this weekend 9/13-15 at the LA Convention Center.
http://www.lululemon.com/community/blog/its-a-soulcal-celebration/


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> Went to the store today and tried on a TON!
> 
> ....
> 
> I think that covers everything...TBH I can't believe I spent so much time in a lulu.



Me too!  I went a little crazy this weekend - bought a Rest Less Tank (I just love the colors), two Full Tilt Long Sleeves, and the Speed Tight in Cozy - need something for winter running.  

This was the first time in a long, long time that I've purchased so much from Lulu.


----------



## emcosmo1639

So I ended up going to the other store that never answered the phone yesterday--sure enough they had the Full Tilt LS in the size I was looking for.  Ironically I was the only customer in the store yet no one answered their phone when it rang while I was there (two separate times).  The SAs were just chit chatting, joking around and talking about their personal lives.  More of that stellar customer service eh?

Anyway, I am loving the Full Tilt (got it in the stripes and purple color) and ziggy WUs (got the raspberry crops and august/indigo pants).  The black ziggy wus were a touch towards sheer, so I passed on those.  I can't believe how much lulu I've bought lately after taking such a long break from them...this plum color did me in and then the ziggy print made it even worse!  If they bring back the stride I may be done for!


----------



## terps08

No WMTM upload this morning?


----------



## louvigilante

Anyone hitting up the lulu warehouse sale? Love to know prices. Thinking of going early tmw, saw the lines are insane this morning.


----------



## explorer27

louvigilante said:


> Anyone hitting up the lulu warehouse sale? Love to know prices. Thinking of going early tmw, saw the lines are insane this morning.



Yes the lines were crazy...I went in the morning around 10:45am and the parking attendant told us the wait was 2-3 hours long. We decided to come back later in the afternoon around 2pm and the wait was 1 hour. 

There was some pushing and craziness. Whenever they would roll out a new rack of stuff people would swarm the rack like dogs. The styles that were hung up were a little repetitive after a while but I found some good stuff by looking at the "reject" piles outside the dressing areas. 

Lots of bright colored items, it was hard to find more neutral colored stuff. 

I walked away with:
- 2 wunder under crops with bonded sides (black/navy and black/light aqua)
- run swiftly tech short sleeve in a light avocado green color 
- run back on track tank in beaming blue with laceoflage design
- runder under pant in black with blue detail
- free to be tank in white with hot pink stripes


----------



## lovemyangels

^ Thanks for the info.  I think I am going to pass this warehouse sales. Convention Center parking would cost $15. Standing in line will be over two hours for sure during the weekend.  I am discouraged already. LOL


----------



## louvigilante

Thanks for the intel! Going to go tmw morning and hope to get there around 530. (Taking the subway in so I don't have to deal with parking or the costs) Can't wait to share.


----------



## meganfm

Has anyone tried on the Astro pants lately?  I need some full length pants for working out in the cooler months (but not WUs-I'm not looking for skinny pants) but the reviews online lately aren't good.....I'm torn because at 5ft10 I really struggle to find workout clothes that are long enough for me.


----------



## Swanky

Astros are my favorite full length pants.  Last pair I bought was about 6 mos ago.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Thanks for the info!


----------



## louvigilante

Got up early and made it in and out within 35 minutes to the warehouse sale. Lots of stuff and even items marked to 9. Paid just over 200 including tax. So happy I went.


----------



## arnott

explorer27 said:


> Yes the lines were crazy...I went in the morning around 10:45am and the parking attendant told us the wait was 2-3 hours long. We decided to come back later in the afternoon around 2pm and the wait was 1 hour.
> 
> There was some pushing and craziness. Whenever they would roll out a new rack of stuff people would swarm the rack like dogs. The styles that were hung up were a little repetitive after a while but I found some good stuff by looking at the "reject" piles outside the dressing areas.
> 
> Lots of bright colored items, it was hard to find more neutral colored stuff.
> 
> I walked away with:
> - 2 wunder under crops with bonded sides (black/navy and black/light aqua)
> - run swiftly tech short sleeve in a light avocado green color
> - run back on track tank in beaming blue with laceoflage design
> - runder under pant in black with blue detail
> - free to be tank in white with hot pink stripes



Thanks for the info!  Any modelling pics?


----------



## arnott

louvigilante said:


> Got up early and made it in and out within 35 minutes to the warehouse sale. Lots of stuff and even items marked to 9. Paid just over 200 including tax. So happy I went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332853



Great haul!  I like the jacket on the right.  What is it called?


----------



## louvigilante

Thank you! It's called a UBA hoodie *SE. They snip all the tags off but he left this one on. Retails for $198.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

Wish they'd do one of these sales in the Bay Area!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Did they change the scubas?  I tried one on in the store the other day and it fit WAY differently than the others I own.  Granted, I haven't bought one in a year or two so chances are they f'ed them up, but this one was incredibly short and boxy--not flattering at all.  It also felt kind of "flimsy," as though the fabric was worn thin or something.  Anyway, I was disappointed because I really liked the pics of it on the eds (it was the cream one with the colored sleeves).


----------



## BittyMonkey

emcosmo1639 said:


> Did they change the scubas?  I tried one on in the store the other day and it fit WAY differently than the others I own.  Granted, I haven't bought one in a year or two so chances are they f'ed them up, but this one was incredibly short and boxy--not flattering at all.  It also felt kind of "flimsy," as though the fabric was worn thin or something.  Anyway, I was disappointed because I really liked the pics of it on the eds (it was the cream one with the colored sleeves).



Yes, they shortened them and cheapened them up.  Right when I was considering getting one about a year ago.


----------



## arnott

Anyone know if these are wunder unders Amber Riley has on?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...TS-looking-slimmer-figure-hugging-outfit.html


----------



## whimsicaldiva

arnott said:


> Anyone know if these are wunder unders Amber Riley has on?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...TS-looking-slimmer-figure-hugging-outfit.html



Yep. They are the Ziggy Wee Wunder Unders in Inkwell.

That said, they don't look very flattering on Amber. I do not mean to be disrespectful towards Amber at all, but not to put too fine a point on it, she's probably wearing pants which are a size or two too small. I do wish lulu would make sizes 14 and 16. Many curvy women work out as well, and want to look just as stylish as your average skinny chick sporting head to toe lulu. The average American woman is a size 14, and the US has got to be lulu's biggest market, followed by Canada and Asia-Pacific. I'd know, as I'm European, and in Europe, very, very few, if any, have even heard of Lululemon. Then again, Europeans aren't _quite_ as fitness obsessed as North Americans are, and spending $100 on yoga pants would be seen as the height of insanity. I can understand European companies like Zara or Topshop not making plus sized clothes, but being a North American company, lulu has no excuse. 

When they don't make bigger sizes, you get bigger women wearing lulu clothes that are a whole size or two too small, and don't exactly do the brand any favours.


----------



## arnott

whimsicaldiva said:


> Yep. They are the Ziggy Wee Wunder Unders in Inkwell.
> 
> That said, they don't look very flattering on Amber. I do not mean to be disrespectful towards Amber at all, but not to put too fine a point on it, she's probably wearing pants which are a size or two too small. I do wish lulu would make sizes 14 and 16. Many curvy women work out as well, and want to look just as stylish as your average skinny chick sporting head to toe lulu. The average American woman is a size 14, and the US has got to be lulu's biggest market, followed by Canada and Asia-Pacific. I'd know, as I'm European, and in Europe, very, very few, if any, have even heard of Lululemon. Then again, Europeans aren't _quite_ as fitness obsessed as North Americans are, and spending $100 on yoga pants would be seen as the height of insanity. I can understand European companies like Zara or Topshop not making plus sized clothes, but being a North American company, lulu has no excuse.
> 
> When they don't make bigger sizes, you get bigger women wearing lulu clothes that are a whole size or two too small, and don't exactly do the brand any favours.



I though those pants were supposed to be worn tight!  Anyhow, I find that with the exception of the Still pants, Lululemon runs small.


----------



## ColdSteel

All my Lulu pants (denim riding ones, some kind of legging with zips and vents from a couple years ago, and my reverse grooves) were all size 6. I had to size down to a 4 for my Wunder Unders.


----------



## Jayne1

whimsicaldiva said:


> Yep. They are the Ziggy Wee Wunder Unders in Inkwell.
> 
> That said, they don't look very flattering on Amber. I do not mean to be disrespectful towards Amber at all, but not to put too fine a point on it, she's probably wearing pants which are a size or two too small. I do wish lulu would make sizes 14 and 16. Many curvy women work out as well, and want to look just as stylish as your average skinny chick sporting head to toe lulu. The average American woman is a size 14, and the US has got to be lulu's biggest market, followed by Canada and Asia-Pacific. I'd know, as I'm European, and in Europe, very, very few, if any, have even heard of Lululemon. Then again, Europeans aren't _quite_ as fitness obsessed as North Americans are, and spending $100 on yoga pants would be seen as the height of insanity. I can understand European companies like Zara or Topshop not making plus sized clothes, but being a North American company, lulu has no excuse.
> 
> *When they don't make bigger sizes, you get bigger women wearing lulu clothes that are a whole size or two too small, and don't exactly do the brand any favours.*


I've been reading about that, lately.  Lulu doesn't want bigger women in their clothes.  Plain and simple.

Here's one article I edited down a bit:



> *Shunning Plus-Size Shoppers Is Key To Lululemon's Strategy, Insiders Say*
> 
> Back when she still worked at a Lululemon Athletica store in downtown Philadelphia, Elizabeth Licorish was struck by the contrasting ways the company showcased different sizes of its wildly popular yoga pants.
> 
> Most of the merchandise was presented out on the floor, hung on the walls, or folded neatly in cabinets for all the world to see. But the largest sizes -- the 10s and the 12s -- were relegated to a separate area at the back of the store, left clumped and unfolded under a table.
> 
> These larger offerings were rarely restocked, said Licorish, who worked at Lululemon for four months in 2011. The only styles available in those sizes were old designs whose fashion moment had long since passed.
> 
> "All the other merchandise in the store was kind of sacred, but these were thrown in a heap," Licorish told The Huffington Post. "It was definitely discriminatory to those who wear larger sizes."
> 
> Far from an accident, the exiling of larger clothing by Lululemon is a central piece of the company's strategy to market its brand as the look of choice for the stylishly fitness-conscious, according to former employees and consumer advocates. They say this treatment of larger clothes and customers reflects the culture that Lululemon represents -- one that falsely suggests skinniness is the paramount feature of health. Lululemon declined to comment.
> 
> Indeed, even as it contends with slowing growth, Lululemon has made it clear that it's not interested in attracting plus-size shoppers.
> 
> At the Philadelphia store where Licorish worked, she said she grew accustomed to seeing plus-size shoppers enter and quickly leave, having deduced that this was not their place.
> 
> "There was sort of a grumpy response to people who weren't familiar with the brand," she said of the Lululemon culture in her store. "Moms would come in with their daughters, look around and say, Clearly I can't shop here.'"
> 
> Lululemon treats its larger sizes differently because it sells so few of the products compared with its more popular, smaller-size offerings, according to a former store supervisor who spoke to HuffPost on condition she not be named.
> 
> Size 12 yoga pants were "not displayed normally" in her store and were consigned to a heap in the rear because her store didn't carry much inventory in that size. It would have looked strange had workers put the few 12s out on the floor with the rest of the sizes, the former supervisor said.
> 
> "We didn't want it to look sparse," she said, adding that the size 12s tend to gather dust. "They just sit in the store and you sell them like once every six months."
> 
> At Lululemon, it's important to be part of the club, according to former employees. Some workers and customers genuinely become "indoctrinated" in the Lululemon lifestyle and become blind to the retailer's shortcomings, Licorish said. Though it's one of the attributes that helped Lululemon cultivate its famously devoted customers, the cult-like nature of the brand can get out of control, she added.




http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/31/lululemon-plus-size_n_3675605.html


----------



## arnott

whimsicaldiva said:


> Yep. They are the Ziggy Wee Wunder Unders in Inkwell.
> 
> That said, they don't look very flattering on Amber. I do not mean to be disrespectful towards Amber at all, but not to put too fine a point on it, she's probably wearing pants which are a size or two too small. I do wish lulu would make sizes 14 and 16. Many curvy women work out as well, and want to look just as stylish as your average skinny chick sporting head to toe lulu. The average American woman is a size 14, and the US has got to be lulu's biggest market, followed by Canada and Asia-Pacific. I'd know, as I'm European, and in Europe, very, very few, if any, have even heard of Lululemon. Then again, Europeans aren't _quite_ as fitness obsessed as North Americans are, and spending $100 on yoga pants would be seen as the height of insanity. I can understand European companies like Zara or Topshop not making plus sized clothes, but being a North American company, lulu has no excuse.
> 
> When they don't make bigger sizes, you get bigger women wearing lulu clothes that are a whole size or two too small, and don't exactly do the brand any favours.



Looks like she has a purple pair as well!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Riley-goes-make-free-Dancing-With-Stars.html


----------



## arnott

New trouser pants.  Would anyone wear these to work?

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...Pant?cc=11433&skuId=3515934&catId=women-pants


----------



## suemb

arnott said:


> New trouser pants.  Would anyone wear these to work?
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...Pant?cc=11433&skuId=3515934&catId=women-pants


 
Nope, not I.  The crotch looks like it's hanging 2-3 inches too low...  But, not sure if sizing down in this style would look flattering.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I don't get why lululemon tries to make "day wear," or whatever you call the button up and trouser pants etc...they need to stick to yoga clothes/workout clothes, heck, they can barely do those right.  The brand is spreading itself too thin--maybe if they didn't produce so many different colors and items every week then they could focus on the better quality customers expect from such pricy items.


----------



## arnott

emcosmo1639 said:


> I don't get why lululemon tries to make "day wear," or whatever you call the button up and trouser pants etc...they need to stick to yoga clothes/workout clothes, heck, they can barely do those right.  The brand is spreading itself too thin--maybe if they didn't produce so many different colors and items every week then they could focus on the better quality customers expect from such pricy items.



It's "so we can easily go from home to work, work to class and back again."


----------



## BittyMonkey

arnott said:


> It's "so we can easily go from home to work, work to class and back again."



Yeah, well, no one is going to go to yoga OR work in those Crazy Crotch (TM Michael Kors) pants.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

So I had the most bizarre and awful experience at the Union square store today. The checkout girl asked me whether I wanted a bag and I said I didn't want one of the new brahmacharya bags. I added that while the previous bags were pretty, the new ones were hideous. It was just a small observation, which I think as a customer I'm within my rights to make.

The expression on the girl's face was as though I'd said the most racist, sexist and homophobic thing at the same time. She looked visibly shocked and took a conspicuous amount of time to compose herself and gave me the fakest smile and in the most passive aggressive voice said 'that is so kind of you'.

I smiled back - not entirely insincerely - and said they looked utterly pretentious and that I wouldn't want to be carrying one of those around. The girl's eye widened and she said in the most self-important voice, 'those things are there for a reason', referring to the collage of condoms, syringes, cookies and the plethora off goodness knows what else. She then took another moment to compose herself and said, I wasn't really aware that you're entitled to your opinion about this.

And that was the moment I realised I'd never be shopping with them again. Get over your xxxx selves lulu. You really aren't above criticism, and not least from your customers. You're an overpriced and punishable pretentious brand who make increasingly crappy clothes. You're happy to take my money, so you'd better cop criticism with good grace as well. And if your 'educators' - my arse - can't treat customers with respect, then you don't deserve to be patronised by customers like me either.

And oh, the irony is that brahmacharya doesn't really meant 'moderation' in Sanskrit either. I'd know, as my ex-boyfriend was of part Indian descent and his mother was a yoga instructor. It refers to a stage of a man's life, which is marked by complete sexual abstinence. Pretty sure that's not what lulu is advocating for its customers. So not only are they pretentious, they are also disingenuous. So they can go eff themselves, for all I care. 

Sorry if I'm sound pissed off, but they really need to get over themselves and get some perspective. I'll never set foot in one of their stores again. I hate visiting their stores anyway as I don't want to be smothered by their faux unctuousness, but till now I'd put that down to my being European and not being used to saccharine American customer service. But after this incident, never again.


----------



## BittyMonkey

whimsicaldiva said:


> So I had the most bizarre and awful experience at the Union square store today. The checkout girl asked me whether I wanted a bag and I said I didn't want one of the new brahmacharya bags. I added that while the previous bags were pretty, the new ones were hideous. It was just a small observation, which I think as a customer I'm within my rights to make.
> 
> The expression on the girl's face was as though I'd said the most racist, sexist and homophobic thing at the same time. She looked visibly shocked and took a conspicuous amount of time to compose herself and gave me the fakest smile and in the most passive aggressive voice said 'that is so kind of you'.
> 
> I smiled back - not entirely insincerely - and said they looked utterly pretentious and that I wouldn't want to be carrying one of those around. The girl's eye widened and she said in the most self-important voice, 'those things are there for a reason', referring to the collage of condoms, syringes, cookies and the plethora off goodness knows what else. She then took another moment to compose herself and said, *I wasn't really aware that you're entitled to your opinion about this.*
> 
> And that was the moment I realised I'd never be shopping with them again. Get over your x selves lulu. You really aren't above criticism, and not least from your customers. You're an overpriced and punishable pretentious brand who make increasingly crappy clothes. You're happy to take my money, so you'd better cop criticism with good grace as well. And if your 'educators' - my arse - can't treat customers with respect, then you don't deserve to be patronised by customers like me either.
> 
> And oh, the irony is that brahmacharya doesn't really meant 'moderation' in Sanskrit either. I'd know, as my ex-boyfriend was of part Indian descent and his mother was a yoga instructor. It refers to a stage of a man's life, which is marked by complete sexual abstinence. Pretty sure that's not what lulu is advocating for its customers. So not only are they pretentious, they are also disingenuous. So they can go eff themselves, for all I care.
> 
> Sorry if I'm sound pissed off, but they really need to get over themselves and get some perspective. I'll never set foot in one of their stores again. I hate visiting their stores anyway as I don't want to be smothered by their faux unctuousness, but till now I'd put that down to my being European and not being used to saccharine American customer service. But after this incident, never again.



Wait, she actually said that you aren't entitled to an opinion?!

Did you leave what you were buying there?


----------



## whimsicaldiva

BittyMonkey said:


> Wait, she actually said that you aren't entitled to an opinion?!
> 
> Did you leave what you were buying there?



I'm 99% certain that's what she said. Like I said, I'm not American so I probably will give her the 1% benefit of doubt of me not having understood her accent, but hell, my first language is English and yeah, I'm almost certain that's what she said. 

No, I ended up paying for what I was buying. I didn't want to blow it out of proportion and create a scene there. I was also a little too shocked to say anything. It's like, your mind just freezes and you want to get right out of there. I just won't shop at that store ever again. Then again, it's not like their Marina store is any different either, but at least I haven't been insulted there, lol.


----------



## BittyMonkey

whimsicaldiva said:


> I'm 99% certain that's what she said. Like I said, I'm not American so I probably will give her the 1% benefit of doubt of me not having understood her accent, but hell, my first language is English and yeah, I'm almost certain that's what she said.
> 
> No, I ended up paying for what I was buying. I didn't want to blow it out of proportion and create a scene there. I was also a little too shocked to say anything. It's like, your mind just freezes and you want to get right out of there. I just won't shop at that store ever again. Then again, it's not like their Marina store is any different either, but at least I haven't been insulted there, lol.



Well, most of Union Square sucks anyway.  Pretty much the only places I can tolerate are Saks, and the higher end designer stores.  Macy's and Nordies make me want to stab my eyeballs out.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, most of Union Square sucks anyway.  Pretty much the only places I can tolerate are Saks, and the higher end designer stores.  Macy's and Nordies make me want to stab my eyeballs out.



I've never been to the Union Square Macy's - I don't shop much at Macy's. I live close to Ocean Beach, so I just head to Stonestown when I want to shop at Nordstrom. It's much easier to get to, the crowd there is decent marked by the complete absence of the homeless, it's a lot cleaner and overall, it's just less hassle. God, I sound like an elitist snob, but Union Square does suck a bit. 

Oh, and another thing. At lulu today, a couple of women were asking if the store carried size 14. These were, by no means, "plus sized" women, but just women who were 40+ and had a bit of chest. A little less pretension and a little more inclusiveness and better quality products will do this company a world of good. I tried the Ziggy Wee WU's at the store again today after the debacle with the black ones (which were apparently recalled, as I was told today), and the salesgirl (not the drama queen at the checkout, another nice one) vouched for the fact that the plum piggy wee were brilliant and insisted that I try them out. I did try them on, but they were sheer as well. Sizing up doesn't help, and they then keep sliding down my waist. Plus ça change, eh?


----------



## arnott

Never seen the new bags.  Now I'm curious!


----------



## kmh1190

Here's the bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The little bottle on the top A says "cirrhosis club" The condoms say "no sex"

Yeah I just prefer the red bags with the lululemon symbol on it or even the manifesto. But I guess they feel the need to educate us.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

arnott said:


> Never seen the new bags.  Now I'm curious!



Here you go! I got one of these bags when I ordered something online, and haven't consigned them to the dustbin as yet. I usually like their bags, even if they are a tad pretentious, but IMHO, these are way too wacky.

Looking at the bag in close just makes it look a lot more ridiculous. And to think that salesgirl so pompously and in all seriousness told me 'those things are there for a REASON!'&#8230; Overconsumption and overindulgence and just our obsession with materialism IS something worthy of critique, but it's the height of hypocrisy for a company like lulu to be critiquing it. It's not intellectual in the slightest, it just looks ultra-pretentious. And not to mention, lululemon just comes across as biting the hand that's feeding it - for if it weren't for overconsumption, people won't even be buying clothing as expensive as that sold in their stores.

I'm just very happy I told that salesgirl what I really thought about it. Now I feel tempted to go to their store everyday - it's easy, it's on my way to work - and tell them _every single day_ how horrible that bag is. Winding them up would be better revenge than never darkening their doorstep again, lol. God, I still sound so petulant, don't I?


----------



## GoGlam

I find it to be an interesting message and places a spotlight on common vices.  

Bad customer service is inexcusable.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I don't really feel anything about the bag. I got one with a couple of bangbusters I ordered.  I just use them as lunch bags until they get dirty. 

I'm not really in love with anything except the energy bra right now, and I've noticed mine are getting a little loose, so I don't want to buy any more for a while.


----------



## arnott

Thanks for the bag pics.  I bought my Dance Studio jacket just a few weeks ago and got the old bag.


----------



## arnott

What do you all think of the Urbanite Pants?

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...nt?cc=0001&skuId=3515965&catId=athletic-pants


----------



## BittyMonkey

arnott said:


> What do you all think of the Urbanite Pants?
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...nt?cc=0001&skuId=3515965&catId=athletic-pants



It feels like they're trying to do the equestrian look. 

I think they should stop with the business casual. They don't do it well. 

Of course, I have an issue with brands extending into things that are so far from their roots that it ends up adulterating the brand. Or when I walk into a store or read a catalog and I think, why are you selling THAT?! 

Vera Wang comes to mind, although she's pulled back on that in the last few years.


----------



## Harpertoo

whimsicaldiva said:


> Here you go! I got one of these bags when I ordered something online, and haven't consigned them to the dustbin as yet. I usually like their bags, even if they are a tad pretentious, but IMHO, these are way too wacky.
> 
> Looking at the bag in close just makes it look a lot more ridiculous. And to think that salesgirl so pompously and in all seriousness told me 'those things are there for a REASON!'&#8230; Overconsumption and overindulgence and just our obsession with materialism IS something worthy of critique, but it's the height of hypocrisy for a company like lulu to be critiquing it. It's not intellectual in the slightest, it just looks ultra-pretentious. And not to mention, lululemon just comes across as biting the hand that's feeding it - for if it weren't for overconsumption, people won't even be buying clothing as expensive as that sold in their stores.
> 
> I'm just very happy I told that salesgirl what I really thought about it. Now I feel tempted to go to their store everyday - it's easy, it's on my way to work - and tell them _every single day_ how horrible that bag is. Winding them up would be better revenge than never darkening their doorstep again, lol. God, I still sound so petulant, don't I?



To me this brings to mind their "who is John Galt" bags from last year. I found that to be a strong devisive political message that might have been under the radar enough to not cost them too many customers, but it bugged me!....that's when I stopped buying their clothes. I did tell one of their employees I was very surprised they'd have that on a bag...but she had no idea what the reference is.....maybe I just got tired of their clothing, but I did start to feel the corporate values were not inline with the non-judgemental ideals of most yoga practices.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

Harpertoo said:


> To me this brings to mind their "who is John Galt" bags from last year. I found that to be a strong devisive political message that might have been under the radar enough to not cost them too many customers, but it bugged me!....that's when I stopped buying their clothes. I did tell one of their employees I was very surprised they'd have that on a bag...but she had no idea what the reference is.....maybe I just got tired of their clothing, but I did start to feel the corporate values were not inline with the non-judgemental ideals of most yoga practices.



I didn't know about the John Galt bags. So lulu admire Ayn Rand, do they? Whatever one might think of Rand's philosophy of objectivism, she was a rank misogynist (who's gone on record to say she'd never vote for a woman if she runs for President as Rand doesn't believe the commander in chief should be a woman, period) and a rape apologist (when asked about Dominique Francon's rape in The Fountainhead, Rand went on to say it was rape by 'engraved invitation'), which makes her a really horrid person. And lulu thinks so highly of her they put one of her most infamous quotes on their bags! 

Shopping at lulu is like having a boyfriend who's super hot and gorgeous, but who the moment he opens his mouth betrays what an utterly delusional and pretentious blowhard he is, the one to whom you might want to say, 'Oh for heavens sake, shut up and just look pretty.' Lululemon should pack in their 'social commentary' and just make good clothes.

ETA: Apparently they even had a bag or a message which said something along the lines that having children is like having an orgasm, you don't know how nice they are until you have them. Is this true? Did they really do a bag with that message? 

Seems like lulu fancy themselves a bit of an enfant terrible.


----------



## Harpertoo

whimsicaldiva said:


> I didn't know about the John Galt bags. So lulu admire Ayn Rand, do they? Whatever one might think of Rand's philosophy of objectivism, she was a rank misogynist (who's gone on record to say she'd never vote for a woman if she runs for President as Rand doesn't believe the commander in chief should be a woman, period) and a rape apologist (when asked about Dominique Francon's rape in The Fountainhead, Rand went on to say it was rape by 'engraved invitation'), which makes her a really horrid person. And lulu thinks so highly of her they put one of her most infamous quotes on their bags!
> 
> Shopping at lulu is like having a boyfriend who's super hot and gorgeous, but who the moment he opens his mouth betrays what an utterly delusional and pretentious blowhard he is, the one to whom you might want to say, 'Oh for heavens sake, shut up and just look pretty.' Lululemon should pack in their 'social commentary' and just make good clothes.
> 
> ETA: Apparently they even had a bag or a message which said something along the lines that having children is like having an orgasm, you don't know how nice they are until you have them. Is this true? Did they really do a bag with that message?
> 
> Seems like lulu fancy themselves a bit of an enfant terrible.


I read lulu's founder is a longtime devotee of objectivism. (Read this after the very small fuss about the John Galt bags.)
Sad to break up with such a hottie, but the crush faded or me....which is not to say I retired my workout clothes in protest. I'm not such a purist.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Yes, they did compare children to an orgasm on a bag. 

I could make a comment, but I will refrain.


----------



## paper_flowers

Is there a set time for when things are uploaded to the WMTM section?


----------



## coleab5

paper_flowers said:


> Is there a set time for when things are uploaded to the WMTM section?



Thursdays at 12:45 AM EST


----------



## kellymcd

I bought a full on luon wonder under.  They are nice and thick and not see though!  I also got a pair of astro pants in plum.  Its a nice change from black.  Havent bought anything for a long time and was proud of myself but I really needed some pants


----------



## missyb

I bought a coat on sale from $298 to $139 it was cheaper in store then online. I tried on a few pairs of pants and they we're see through still. I'm looking else where for good running pants. I'm considering ordering from sweaty Betty they have some really cute stuff


----------



## terps08

Any reviews on the Can't Stop Pant?  (http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...p-Pant?cc=11861&skuId=3513858&catId=pants-run)


----------



## mundodabolsa

terps08 said:


> Any reviews on the Can't Stop Pant?  (http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...p-Pant?cc=11861&skuId=3513858&catId=pants-run)



mine should arrive tomorrow, if you're still looking for feedback then,  send me a little reminder if I space about saying anything.


----------



## gail13

The design on the bags seems kind of disgusting and an odd choice for them.  It would be interesting to hear what corporate's view is on them.


----------



## lovemyangels

^ Lululemon is designed for yoga and gym wear, so are their bag line. I don't think ladies will wear their yoga tanks, crops, or shorts to a formal corporate workplace, neither bring in their lulu gym bags.


----------



## mundodabolsa

lovemyangels said:


> ^ Lululemon is designed for yoga and gym wear, so are their bag line. I don't think ladies will wear their yoga tanks, crops, or shorts to a formal corporate workplace, neither bring in their lulu gym bags.



unless I am totally off base gail13 was specifically referring to their current brachmacharya-themed reusable shopper. by "corporate" she meant she wondered what corporate lulu's thinking in putting out the bags was.


----------



## katusha

whimsicaldiva said:


> Here you go! I got one of these bags when I ordered something online, and haven't consigned them to the dustbin as yet. I usually like their bags, even if they are a tad pretentious, but IMHO, these are way too wacky.
> 
> Looking at the bag in close just makes it look a lot more ridiculous. And to think that salesgirl so pompously and in all seriousness told me 'those things are there for a REASON!' Overconsumption and overindulgence and just our obsession with materialism IS something worthy of critique, but it's the height of hypocrisy for a company like lulu to be critiquing it. It's not intellectual in the slightest, it just looks ultra-pretentious. And not to mention, lululemon just comes across as biting the hand that's feeding it - for if it weren't for overconsumption, people won't even be buying clothing as expensive as that sold in their stores.
> 
> I'm just very happy I told that salesgirl what I really thought about it. Now I feel tempted to go to their store everyday - it's easy, it's on my way to work - and tell them _every single day_ how horrible that bag is. Winding them up would be better revenge than never darkening their doorstep again, lol. God, I still sound so petulant, don't I?




I am sorry, but this sounds like harassment to the sales staff.  They didn't design the bags and can't do anything about it.
 You can always vote with your wallet and stop shopping  at the store you don't appreciate or you can just bring your own shopper bag.


----------



## whimsicaldiva

katusha said:


> I am sorry, but this sounds like harassment to the sales staff.  They didn't design the bags and can't do anything about it.
> You can always vote with your wallet and stop shopping  at the store you don't appreciate or you can just bring your own shopper bag.



Harassment? I was the one who felt harassed. There had always been an undercurrent of something I couldn't quite put my finger on whenever I visited their store, but this incident took the biscuit. She could have simply respected my view and not said anything at all, rather than try and patronise me and 'educate' me. She sure didn't design the bag, so I see no reason why she got so super offended. 

And thanks very much for the unsolicited advice as to what I must do in future. Looks like the sales girl wasn't the only one who was patronising.


----------



## gail13

mundodabolsa said:


> unless I am totally off base gail13 was specifically referring to their current brachmacharya-themed reusable shopper. by "corporate" she meant she wondered what corporate lulu's thinking in putting out the bags was.



Yes that is what I meant, sorry if my post was confusing.


----------



## terps08

mundodabolsa said:


> mine should arrive tomorrow, if you're still looking for feedback then,  send me a little reminder if I space about saying anything.



Hi!  How were the Can't Stop Pants?  I love the blue waistband and would like another pant for winter running.  Thanks!


----------



## Ms.Hermes

Not sure if this can be here or under fitness?

I want to start a thread on Lululemon workout clothing, a place to post pics/news/ info etc...


----------



## neatfreak

There is already a thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/lululemon-187122-133.html


----------



## stylefly

terps08 said:


> Hi!  How were the Can't Stop Pants?  I love the blue waistband and would like another pant for winter running.  Thanks!



FYI for winter running, have you tried the Speed Tights- Cozy? They are fairly warm and look like they will hold up well in wind. If you can snag an older pair somewhere, I ran all last winter in the Pace Tights and the tech fleece from a few years ago . They will come out with tech fleece again around the holidays too!


----------



## aizecarla

Does anybody have Studio Pants II? How do you store them to prevent too much wrinkling?


----------



## Ms.Hermes

just got the navy paisley crops, navy/green bean vinyasa scarf and green been/navy top - LOVE!!


----------



## candiebear

aizecarla said:


> Does anybody have Studio Pants II? How do you store them to prevent too much wrinkling?



I have 3 pairs and they are just always wrinkly looking. I try to pull them out of the dryer straight away and I think the lined pants hang better and look less wrinkled because of the added weight.


----------



## terps08

stylefly said:


> FYI for winter running, have you tried the Speed Tights- Cozy? They are fairly warm and look like they will hold up well in wind. If you can snag an older pair somewhere, I ran all last winter in the Pace Tights and the tech fleece from a few years ago . They will come out with tech fleece again around the holidays too!




Yes!  I love the Speed Tight - Cozy.  I ran in them for the first time last week in 42 degree weather, very slight wind and fell in love!  They were warm, but did not overheat.  

Thank you for the heads up on the Pace Tights and tech fleece - I will be on the lookout for those too!


----------



## whimsicaldiva

whimsicaldiva said:


> And oh, the irony is that brahmacharya doesn't really meant 'moderation' in Sanskrit either.  It refers to a stage of a man's life, which is marked by complete sexual abstinence. Pretty sure that's not what lulu is advocating for its customers. So not only are they pretentious, they are also disingenuous. So they can go eff themselves, for all I care.



And now huffington post are saying pretty much the same thing



> What the F*ck Was Lululemon Thinking?
> 
> Yoga mega-retailer Lululemon is no stranger to off-color ad campaigns and embarrassing slip-ups (Who could forget the see-through pants debacle?). But the high-market yogawear chain's latest gaffe might just take the proverbial cake.
> 
> In a misguided attempt to appeal to aspiring yogis, Lululemon recently launched a new shopping bag series illustrating yoga's traditional five yamas -- principles, or social contracts, of right living, as outlined in Patanjali's Yoga Sutras, a traditional compendium of yoga philosophy with roots in the Hindu faith.
> 
> As part of the series, the company has been doling out a reusable tote back with one of the yamas, brahmacharya, the Sanskrit term for "celibacy." Scroll down to view the bag below.
> 
> Now, I'm no expert on yoga philosophy, but I did learn on day one of a basic 200-hour yoga teacher training what each of the five yamas signifies, and that brahmacharya means channeling one's sexual energy towards union with the divine -- which is, traditionally, the ultimate goal of yoga. The Sutra outlining this yama describes the divine benefits conferred upon great yogis who adopted lives of total celibacy.
> 
> It seems like an odd choice, then, to use brahmacharya (again, Sanskrit for celibacy) in a bid to sell candy-colored sports bras. But it seems that Lulu's marketing team simply failed to do any research whatsoever before creating this "shopper series exploring the yamas... in stores now." Even a cursory Google search reveals the common translation of the term as celibacy. But in a blog post announcing the new bag, Lululemon misdefined the term as "moderation" -- a bit of a stretch (no pun intended) for a yogic term that's meant to suggest sexual restraint -- and used it as an opportunity to preach moderation to its (largely female) customer base.
> 
> Sandy Wei, executive assistant to Lulu's VP of Planning & Allocations and Director of Merchandise, explained in an introductory blog post in Septemberhow the yama has affected her life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Brahmacharya, I'd be eating greasy Church's Chicken while refusing to do much else except play with puppies and take selfies with said chicken and puppies. Brahmacharya has been the most impactful yama in my everyday life. It reminds me to practice moderation and non-excess, thereby consciously creating a better balance in mind and body... All my life, I have denied when enough was enough. Whether it was spending all evening on social media, or seeing my boyfriend for the fifth day in a row, or mentally preparing myself for the third round at the buffet, I've always had a hard time telling myself when to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't help that the letters spelling out the term on the bag are composed of items that, according to Lululemon, one should only enjoy in moderation: french fries, cookies, cigarettes, condoms, and what looks like prescription pills and heroin needles.
> 
> I'm no purist when it comes to yoga: Many, if not most, modern-day yogis in the West practice their asana in a secular and fitness-oriented context without aim or desire for spiritual growth, and that's totally fine. But trivializing and misusing a sacred tradition to sell luxury (not to mention sizeist) yoga clothing is not only embarrassing, it's offensive. And as a sloppy injection of the language and practices of one culture into another, it's a form of cultural imperialism.
> 
> "Brahmacharya makes us think twice and listen to what our mind and body deserves," Wei wrote. "If you catch me at the grocery store staring at a bag of chips it's because that's the new me battling with myself, making choices and practicing Brahmacharya."
> 
> Lululemon might do well to soak up some wisdom of another yama -- truthfulness, or satya, meaning that words and thoughts correspond directly to facts. The retailer has a long way to go in becoming a more responsible and ethical company, but they can start by learning the difference between moderation and sexual restraint. In the meantime, I'll exercise a little shopping brahmacharya by walking on by when I pass a Lululemon store.
Click to expand...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/carolyn-gregoire/what-the-fck-was-lululemon-thinking_b_4138754.html

And then there's this:



> *Lululemon Foot In Mouth Disease*
> Oh Lululemon. You just don't get it.
> A Dallas Lululemon store chose this display to use after turning down a charity request from The Family Place for battered women, who use 'Partner Cards' as a way to fundraise for their charity and is well established and known in their community with over 700 participating retailers.  Not only did Lululemon decline to support the charity (entirely their prerogative) but they then chose to exploit the charities message in order to market their own product with this window display. After several customers voiced their disgust on the lululemon Facebook page, the Dallas Lululemon store removed the window display.
> 
> This display is offensive on multiple levels. First of all, exploiting the 'partner card' campaign for their own marketing usage and secondly, referencing 'partner yoga' in the context of domestic abuse situations. Lululemon later back pedalled in a Facebook statement saying they were 'jamming' with the people at Family Place in order to come up with another way to help, and offered yoga to the abused women and children. Yoga! Something they already offer every customer for free as part of their ambassador program where they use ambassadors to teach their classes. Yoga to women who are    leaving their lives behind and worrying about how they will meet their children's basic needs of food, water, clothing and shelter.
> 
> http://lulumum.blogspot.com


----------



## emcosmo1639

whimsicaldiva said:


> And now huffington post are saying pretty much the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/carolyn-gregoire/what-the-fck-was-lululemon-thinking_b_4138754.html
> 
> And then there's this:



I thought the bags were a dumb corporate decision, but not the end of the world.  This decision by the Dallas store, however, is a huge turnoff for me.  It is tacky and in really poor taste.  I know these decisions are probably made by store managers, but they have to be encouraged/supported by corporate given how many stores in different states have done similar things (weren't there some tacky displays after Sandy or one of the storms?).  I'm forgetting specifics, but it feels like every few months there are photos of a new store display that people are upset over.


----------



## terps08

emcosmo1639 said:


> I thought the bags were a dumb corporate decision, but not the end of the world.  This decision by the Dallas store, however, is a huge turnoff for me.  *It is tacky and in really poor taste*.  I know these decisions are probably made by store managers, but they have to be encouraged/supported by corporate given how many stores in different states have done similar things (weren't there some tacky displays after Sandy or one of the storms?).  I'm forgetting specifics, but it feels like every few months there are photos of a new store display that people are upset over.



I don't live in Dallas, but saw the post on Luluaddict.  I agree with you - completely distasteful.  I get that Lululemon does not want to participate in the partners card, which is fine - they can choose which charities they partner with, but they did not need to put them down/insult in a store display!  Ugh.  This is marketing 101, folks.

Huge turnoff.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Oh Lululemon.... 

http://shine.yahoo.com/fashion/lulu...blems-on-customers--fat-thighs-162759478.html

It seems Lululemon didn't have its fill of bad press earlier this year. First was its see-through pants scandal. Then came subsequent requests for women to bend over in said pants before an in-store return was permitted. Finally, there was an admission by the athletic wear company that plus-size apparel was not part of its formula. Well, now company founder Chip Wilson has landed himself in boiling hot water by wading into full-on fat-shaming territory. 

More on Yahoo Shine: Lululemon Pulls See-Through Yoga Pants From Stores

Asked Tuesday on Bloomberg TV's &#8220;Street Smart&#8221; show about recent complaints that Lululemon&#8217;s yoga pants are prone to pilling, Wilson said, &#8220;Frankly some women&#8217;s bodies just actually don't work for it.&#8221;

Record scratch!

Just in case anyone thought they heard it wrong, he elaborated. &#8220;They don't work for some women's bodies,&#8221; he continued. &#8220;It's really about the rubbing through the thighs, how much pressure is there over a period of time, how much they use it."

That&#8217;s when Wilson's wife, Shannon, looking slightly horrified, jumped in on the pant topic. &#8220;What&#8217;s the use and what's it being up against? Are you sitting on a cement ground?&#8221;

Interviewer Trish Regan followed up quickly. &#8220;Interesting, not every woman can wear a Lululemon yoga pant?&#8221; she asked.

"No, I think they can,&#8221; Chip said, backtracking. "I just think it's how you use it."

Online responses were swift and angry, with many Facebook users calling for a boycott of the brand. "Owner/founder is clueless and a sexist," noted one commenter. Others wrote: &#8220;Won't be buying your products after your recent public comments," "My wish is that this brand goes down the drain," &#8220;After seeing this interview, we&#8217;re officially parting ways,&#8221; and &#8220;Will never buy your product again. Shame on you for the roundabout way of calling women fat." 

Twitter&#8217;s been blowing up with similar sentiments. &#8220;As if I needed more reason to loathe that guy,&#8221; tweeted one angry woman on Thursday. Others called Wilson &#8220;a jerk&#8221; and a &#8220;terrible person,&#8221; and his comments "stupid," "egregious," "insulting" and &#8220;disgraceful.&#8221;

Lululemon did not immediately respond to Yahoo Shine&#8217;s request for comment.

The retailer, unfortunately, is not alone when it comes to making foot-in-mouth statements about customers who are larger than those deemed their target audience. Abercrombie & Fitch CEO Mike Jeffries was pressured to apologize earlier this year for comments he had once made about his brand being "exclusionary" and proud of it. And in September, an Oregon teen claimed a salesperson at a rue21 store told her she was "too big" to even be in the boutique. 

Luckily there are also companies moving in the opposite direction &#8212; like Debenhams department store in the UK, which pledged earlier this year to cut back on the airbrushing of models' images, and just this week, became the country&#8217;s first mainstream retailer to use size-16 mannequins. "We felt it was important to better represent what real women actually look like when advertising our clothes," noted store director Ed Watson. 

Note to Chip Wilson: Listen and learn.


----------



## gymangel812

emcosmo1639 said:


> Oh Lululemon....
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/fashion/lulu...blems-on-customers--fat-thighs-162759478.html
> 
> It seems Lululemon didn't have its fill of bad press earlier this year. First was its see-through pants scandal. Then came subsequent requests for women to bend over in said pants before an in-store return was permitted. Finally, there was an admission by the athletic wear company that plus-size apparel was not part of its formula. Well, now company founder Chip Wilson has landed himself in boiling hot water by wading into full-on fat-shaming territory.
> 
> More on Yahoo Shine: Lululemon Pulls See-Through Yoga Pants From Stores
> 
> Asked Tuesday on Bloomberg TV's Street Smart show about recent complaints that Lululemons yoga pants are prone to pilling, Wilson said, Frankly some womens bodies just actually don't work for it.
> 
> Record scratch!
> 
> Just in case anyone thought they heard it wrong, he elaborated. They don't work for some women's bodies, he continued. It's really about the rubbing through the thighs, how much pressure is there over a period of time, how much they use it."
> 
> Thats when Wilson's wife, Shannon, looking slightly horrified, jumped in on the pant topic. Whats the use and what's it being up against? Are you sitting on a cement ground?
> 
> Interviewer Trish Regan followed up quickly. Interesting, not every woman can wear a Lululemon yoga pant? she asked.
> 
> "No, I think they can, Chip said, backtracking. "I just think it's how you use it."
> 
> Online responses were swift and angry, with many Facebook users calling for a boycott of the brand. "Owner/founder is clueless and a sexist," noted one commenter. Others wrote: Won't be buying your products after your recent public comments," "My wish is that this brand goes down the drain," After seeing this interview, were officially parting ways, and Will never buy your product again. Shame on you for the roundabout way of calling women fat."
> 
> Twitters been blowing up with similar sentiments. As if I needed more reason to loathe that guy, tweeted one angry woman on Thursday. Others called Wilson a jerk and a terrible person, and his comments "stupid," "egregious," "insulting" and disgraceful.
> 
> Lululemon did not immediately respond to Yahoo Shines request for comment.
> 
> The retailer, unfortunately, is not alone when it comes to making foot-in-mouth statements about customers who are larger than those deemed their target audience. Abercrombie & Fitch CEO Mike Jeffries was pressured to apologize earlier this year for comments he had once made about his brand being "exclusionary" and proud of it. And in September, an Oregon teen claimed a salesperson at a rue21 store told her she was "too big" to even be in the boutique.
> 
> Luckily there are also companies moving in the opposite direction  like Debenhams department store in the UK, which pledged earlier this year to cut back on the airbrushing of models' images, and just this week, became the countrys first mainstream retailer to use size-16 mannequins. "We felt it was important to better represent what real women actually look like when advertising our clothes," noted store director Ed Watson.
> 
> Note to Chip Wilson: Listen and learn.


lol they just keep killing themselves. i'm a size 2 in LL (smallest size they even have) and i get pilling, so am the wrong body aka fat too? they just need to admit and try to fix it.


----------



## GoGlam

I think people need to get over the concept of clothing piling.  I have $3,000 sweaters and $800 pants that pill... And now that I think about it, many more expensive items that pill.  Fabric, especially that with certain content WILL pill.  Use a fabric shaver.  End of story.


----------



## meganfm

I just saw that on the news last night.  Facepalm.....it just frustrates me so much that this isn't a new product that people need to be "educated on" (eg. a new brand that fits small, so sizing up is suggested).  This is a confirmed problem and instead of dealing with it head on, he's blaming the customer instead.  Obviously many women of ALL sizes never dealt with sheer Lulu pants in the past, but suddenly are.  

I don't know if I can continue to support the company with someone like this at the helm.


----------



## gail13

Can we say Lulu Lemon?


----------



## gymangel812

for anyone who is still buying lululemon (lol), i found a few things  recently that i love:
-skinny groove pants: full luon, soft, opaque, very flattering. i got the inkwell (navy) ones, i almost want to get the black ones even though i have too many black pants
-full tilt l/s: so soft! seems like good quality, very similar to star runner items last year
-deep zinfandel ebb & flow crops: pretty warm purple color, opaque, ran maybe a touch small
-baroque purple/deep zinfandel print scuba: amazing print & lovely color


----------



## someonelikeyou

gymangel812 said:


> for anyone who is still buying lululemon (lol), i found a few things  recently that i love:
> -skinny groove pants: full luon, soft, opaque, very flattering. i got the inkwell (navy) ones, i almost want to get the black ones even though i have too many black pants
> -full tilt l/s: so soft! seems like good quality, very similar to star runner items last year
> -deep zinfandel ebb & flow crops: pretty warm purple color, opaque, ran maybe a touch small
> -baroque purple/deep zinfandel print scuba: amazing print & lovely color




i tried on the inkwell skinny grooves and deep zinfandel ebb & flow crops yesterday and the ones i tried on were unfortunately not opaque  i also wore super-contrasty underwear to test out opacity, so maybe i was too tough?

i do love the deep zinfandel color and hope they come out with wunder under crops in this color!


----------



## gymangel812

someonelikeyou said:


> i tried on the inkwell skinny grooves and deep zinfandel ebb & flow crops yesterday and the ones i tried on were unfortunately not opaque  i also wore super-contrasty underwear to test out opacity, so maybe i was too tough?
> 
> i do love the deep zinfandel color and hope they come out with wunder under crops in this color!


that's weird, i better double check the opaque-ness!


----------



## bagsforme

They are reselling the pants that were just recalled.  They sewed in a patch in the back.
I think its wrong to resell pants that have been returned even if they did add a patch.  Its gross to sell pants that have been worn.  And to resell them at full price??  Just wrong!  

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/lululemons-second-chance-pants-actually-222400293.html


----------



## muranogrl

Oh they aren't reselling the worn pants. Just the nwt pants that were recalled.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I went to my store yesterday with a coat I bought last year that had some issues. The store manager with no questions asked took the jacket back, and gave me the new Fleecy Keen jacket as a replacement. I was so happy I didnt have to fight for my issue. Then she also gave me a 15% off an item as a sorry that happened to you bonus. I was so happy with how she treated me. 

The new Fleecy Keen jacket did not catch my eye online, but seeing it in person made me flip a 180 on my opinion.  I also got the new vest in white and sized up from my normal shirt size. It was a bit snug in chest area, but it wasnt as tight as last years down items. 

Also found my Keep It Cozy jacket on sale for $79. I bought it in the off white and the plum because it is beyond soft and warm LOL!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

gymangel812 said:


> for anyone who is still buying lululemon (lol), i found a few things  recently that i love:
> -skinny groove pants: full luon, soft, opaque, very flattering. i got the inkwell (navy) ones, i almost want to get the black ones even though i have too many black pants
> -full tilt l/s: so soft! seems like good quality, very similar to star runner items last year
> -deep zinfandel ebb & flow crops: pretty warm purple color, opaque, ran maybe a touch small
> -baroque purple/deep zinfandel print scuba: amazing print & lovely color




I am wearing my Skinny Grooves today and LOVE these pants too. I didnt know they came in Ink so I will have to keep my eyes open for them. 

I LOVE the Full Tilt too. I got that in the Ink/Green Bean combo and LOVE how soft it is. I hope they keep it around and make some new colors.


----------



## mundodabolsa

gymangel812 said:


> for anyone who is still buying lululemon (lol), i found a few things  recently that i love:
> -skinny groove pants: full luon, soft, opaque, very flattering. i got the inkwell (navy) ones, i almost want to get the black ones even though i have too r





Luv2BuyBags said:


> I am wearing my Skinny Grooves today and LOVE these pants too. I didnt know they came in Ink so I will have to keep my eyes open for them.
> 
> I LOVE the Full Tilt too. I got that in the Ink/Green Bean combo and LOVE how soft it is. I hope they keep it around and make some new colors.



man, I am so so bummed cause my skinny grooves are so damn see-through. I got two pairs in my regular size and a size up too. I love love love the cut and everything else about them. I got black... maybe I should try ink. 

seriously I am so mad and annoyed that the full-on luon made no difference for me. 

deep Zinfandel/baroque yeah yoga crops are also crazy sheer. 

maybe it's my butt.


----------



## GoGlam

How is it that they are STILL releasing sheer pants?  As a person who studied business, I just don't get it.

I haven't bought workout pants in about a year.  One of their tailors screwed up a pair of mine and now I have a gift certificate that I would like to use for pants and cannot


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mundodabolsa said:


> man, I am so so bummed cause my skinny grooves are so damn see-through. I got two pairs in my regular size and a size up too. I love love love the cut and everything else about them. I got black... maybe I should try ink.
> 
> seriously I am so mad and annoyed that the full-on luon made no difference for me.
> 
> deep Zinfandel/baroque yeah yoga crops are also crazy sheer.
> 
> maybe it's my butt.




WOW really? That sheer? I just put my hand on the inside of the pant and I really had to push on the fabric hard before I could see any of my hand.  Maybe they just had a bad batch?  Take them back to the store then.  I bought mine in store and they are fine.  I just bet you got a bad batch of fabric. Thats a shame because they really are nice.  I am hoping for a Soot color.


----------



## mary333

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I went to my store yesterday with a coat I bought last year that had some issues. The store manager with no questions asked took the jacket back, and gave me the new Fleecy Keen jacket as a replacement. I was so happy I didnt have to fight for my issue. Then she also gave me a 15% off an item as a sorry that happened to you bonus. I was so happy with how she treated me.
> 
> The new Fleecy Keen jacket did not catch my eye online, but seeing it in person made me flip a 180 on my opinion.  I also got the new vest in white and sized up from my normal shirt size. It was a bit snug in chest area, but it wasnt as tight as last years down items.
> 
> Also found my Keep It Cozy jacket on sale for $79. I bought it in the off white and the plum because it is beyond soft and warm LOL!



Can I ask what store you bought the keep it cozy jacket in? I just ordered one online and went back and forth with what size to get! I drove myself nuts! I ended up ordering the 4 because I'm usually between a 2 and a 4. I was hoping to layer underneath. I should get it in two days.


----------



## deleckidesign

I just bought the fleecy keen jacket in inkwell! I thought it was just blah when it was uploaded, but as soon as I went to the store to try it on, I HAD to buy it. I got the inkwell. I love all the different textures and materials used, the zip out hood, and the rose gold zipper. It's gorgeous in person!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mary333 said:


> Can I ask what store you bought the keep it cozy jacket in? I just ordered one online and went back and forth with what size to get! I drove myself nuts! I ended up ordering the 4 because I'm usually between a 2 and a 4. I was hoping to layer underneath. I should get it in two days.



I am on East Coast, King of Prussia store. I am normally an 8 in Swiftlys and all their tops but wear a 10 in the Define, Scubas etc. so I went with the 10. The 8 was just to snug.  The jacket has alot of give to it so you should be fine.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

deleckidesign said:


> I just bought the fleecy keen jacket in inkwell! I thought it was just blah when it was uploaded, but as soon as I went to the store to try it on, I HAD to buy it. I got the inkwell. I love all the different textures and materials used, the zip out hood, and the rose gold zipper. It's gorgeous in person!




OMG me too. I thought it was so not attractive when I saw it online. I didnt like the front pockets at all. But once I tried it on I said that is coming home with me LOL! I had last years coat and had some trouble with it. I took it back to my store and the manager said it shouldnt happen at let me swap for the new Fleecy Keen jacket. I was so impressed with her customer service. But yes the jacket is so much nicer than last years version. Its more substantial.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I honestly cant say enough good things about these Skinny Grooves either. If you are in the store grab a pair and try them on. They are amazing. I am ready to pounce on any new colors.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Wow no one has any Loo Love anymore LOL! 

Anyone score any Black Friday goodies? I got blue Studio crops for $29 LOL


----------



## kmh1190

I've kinda gone nuts on the plum color this season.  I have the CRB, the in the flow cropsII, the keep it cozy jacket (WMTM item), twist headband, and just ordered the CYB tank today off WMTM.  The charming twist headband is cute but it doesn't do much for my hair.  It tends to roll off pretty easily.

I ordered the Passage sweater just because I thought it looked interesting.

Am waiting for the EBB to Street tank in winter orchid that I keep seeing on the lululemon addict pages. It has been available on the Australian site but has not come to the US site yet.


----------



## candiebear

I've been waiting (impatiently) for baroque speed tights come out.


----------



## gymangel812

kmh1190 said:


> I've kinda gone nuts on the plum color this season.  I have the CRB, the in the flow cropsII, the keep it cozy jacket (WMTM item), twist headband, and just ordered the CYB tank today off WMTM.  The charming twist headband is cute but it doesn't do much for my hair.  It tends to roll off pretty easily.
> 
> I ordered the Passage sweater just because I thought it looked interesting.
> 
> Am waiting for the EBB to Street tank in winter orchid that I keep seeing on the lululemon addict pages. It has been available on the Australian site but has not come to the US site yet.


love the ebb tank! i wish i hasn't missed out on the pants.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

kmh1190 said:


> I've kinda gone nuts on the plum color this season.  I have the CRB, the in the flow cropsII, the keep it cozy jacket (WMTM item), twist headband, and just ordered the CYB tank today off WMTM.  The charming twist headband is cute but it doesn't do much for my hair.  It tends to roll off pretty easily.
> 
> I ordered the Passage sweater just because I thought it looked interesting.
> 
> Am waiting for the EBB to Street tank in winter orchid that I keep seeing on the lululemon addict pages. It has been available on the Australian site but has not come to the US site yet.


That Cozy jacket is TDF isnt it? I got the white too and would have got black too but my store didnt have my size LOL! 

I like the plum color, but I got alot of Bordeaux last year. I did get the CRB, the Cant Stop jacket, and the Cozy in plum though its a great color. 

I also just got a pair of zinfandel Speed tights on sale from my store. Like the side pockets.


----------



## kimmels

+1 on the Skinny grooves!  I got my normal size (10) and in black full-on luon and they are not see through at all (and I have full thighs and a good-sized backside).  They are my favorite lulu pants ever:  opaque, smoothing, comfy, and really flattering on my pear shaped bod.  

I did size up to 12 this fall in a pair of quilt pattern/black Wunder Unders in regular luon to make sure they wouldn't be see through - I was worried they'd slide down but for Bikram they've been fine.  Had I gotten my normal size they would have been a bit sheer when I bent over.


----------



## kmh1190

Luv2BuyBags said:


> *That Cozy jacket is TDF* isnt it? I got the white too and would have got black too but my store didnt have my size LOL!
> 
> I like the plum color, but I got alot of Bordeaux last year. I did get the CRB, the Cant Stop jacket, and the Cozy in plum though its a great color.
> 
> I also just got a pair of zinfandel Speed tights on sale from my store. Like the side pockets.



Yes and it is surprisingly warm.  We've been having really cold mornings here in northern California and I was able to wear this today as a stand alone jacket over a long sleeved cotton pullover shirt. 

I wandered into the Sacramento Arden Fair Mall Lululemon store to return my Passage Sweater for a smaller size (the size 6 was just too big and long on me).  I ended up walking out with the luon power Y in bleached coral (love this color) and the black ruffle speed shorts as well.


----------



## mpark46

I scored a Nice Asana Jacket in raspberry glo for $59 at my local store


----------



## terps08

mpark46 said:


> I scored a Nice Asana Jacket in raspberry glo for $59 at my local store





Luv2BuyBags said:


> Wow no one has any Loo Love anymore LOL!
> 
> Anyone score any Black Friday goodies? I got blue Studio crops for $29 LOL



NICE deals, ladies!  I went to my local stores but haven't had any luck in terms of deals.

I did pick up a pair of the Coco Pique WUPs this morning though on upload.  I've heard they are the best out of all of the textured prints?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

The Coco pique is nice, but its a bit to busy looking for me. I tend to like a solid print. but they are alot softer than the herringbone tho.

I cant believe they FINALLY made a Soot pant, the Astro. I ordered that because I have been wanting a grey bottom for so long. I just wish it was a Skinny Groove instead Grrr.


----------



## jennarae86

I just picked up the Scuba Stretch hoodie with the blank and white paralell lines going across and LOVE it! I've been eyeing the pace crop in black and white as a post x-mas present. Has anyone purchased a pair of those and if so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## sparksfly

What are their after Christmas sales like?


----------



## meganfm

jennarae86 said:


> I just picked up the Scuba Stretch hoodie with the blank and white paralell lines going across and LOVE it! I've been eyeing the pace crop in black and white as a post x-mas present. Has anyone purchased a pair of those and if so, what are your thoughts?



I bought the striped WUPs yesterday-I love them and they're incredibly flattering oven on my size 8 frame but they're going back.  They make me dizzy looking at them!  I can't look at myself in any poses.  I'm sad because they're a ton of fun and I dragged my boyfriend across town last night to pick up the last pair 

I haven't tried Lulu in a long time, but almost all the pants I tried on were sheer even when I went up a size (Skinny Will in wee stripe, Wunder Under high low in wee stripe, Skinny Will in full-on luon...) the only ones that weren't were the WUP in Full-on Luon and the Skinny Groove.  Unfortunately the WUP is too low a rise for me, otherwise it would have gone home.  Strangely, the WUP in the stripe had a higher rise.


----------



## mundodabolsa

meganfm said:


> I bought the striped WUPs yesterday-I love them and they're incredibly flattering oven on my size 8 frame but they're going back.  They make me dizzy looking at them!  I can't look at myself in any poses.  I'm sad because they're a ton of fun and I dragged my boyfriend across town last night to pick up the last pair
> 
> .



sounds like you do yoga, do you practice in a studio w/o a mirror? if so, keep them, you won't have to look at yourself anyhow! 

I think they're so soft and comfy I got two pairs in the crops and one in pants.


----------



## meganfm

mundodabolsa said:


> sounds like you do yoga, do you practice in a studio w/o a mirror? if so, keep them, you won't have to look at yourself anyhow!
> 
> I think they're so soft and comfy I got two pairs in the crops and one in pants.



 It doesn't have a mirror, however I'm pretty new to yoga so I spend a lot of time checking my poses-I can look at them in the mirror OK but if I'm, say, doing a knee bend I HAVE to keep my eyes closed or I get dizzy!


----------



## candiebear

sparksfly said:


> What are their after Christmas sales like?



Like their cyber Monday sale. Last year was a lot better, this year IMO was a poor selection. I'm not holding my breath for their boxing sale.


----------



## terps08

Serious WMTM upload - 87 items this morning.

I'm eyeing the Dog Runner pant, Uba Hoodie, and Shake & Break pant - any feedback?

Did you ladies get any items?  

Happy Holidays!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I bought the iconic wrap yesterday... still can't decide if I like it or not though.


----------



## dessertpouch

terps08 said:


> Serious WMTM upload - 87 items this morning.
> 
> I'm eyeing the Dog Runner pant, Uba Hoodie, and Shake & Break pant - any feedback?
> 
> Did you ladies get any items?
> 
> Happy Holidays!


I have the dog runner pant from a previous release and I'm a fan. They're similar to the lined studio pants, but cozier with the fitted legging/lining. Not sure if they tweaked the fit for this release, but mine are a similar length as the old studio pants (current tall version?).

Uba Hoodie is a bit short for me and I'm on the fence about the material.

Caught the wmtm upload by chance last PM and ordered the ls print swiftly. Hope it's thicker and not prone to snagging like some of the more recent colors...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Do you guys were ur lululemon outside of gym?


----------



## emnsee

Is the current WMTM sale their Boxing Day sale or will there be other items added?


----------



## gee

Wow 87? I caught it at about 76 items. Got a No Limits tank, CRB and shorts..forgot the name.


----------



## terps08

dessertpouch said:


> I have the dog runner pant from a previous release and I'm a fan. They're similar to the lined studio pants, but cozier with the fitted legging/lining. Not sure if they tweaked the fit for this release, but mine are a similar length as the old studio pants (current tall version?).
> 
> Uba Hoodie is a bit short for me and I'm on the fence about the material.
> 
> Caught the wmtm upload by chance last PM and ordered the ls print swiftly. Hope it's thicker and not prone to snagging like some of the more recent colors...



I tried on the Dog Runner Pant and I liked them a lot, but I had trouble figuring out where/when to wear them!  How do you wear yours?


----------



## terps08

emnsee said:


> Is the current WMTM sale their Boxing Day sale or will there be other items added?



I think this is it.

I went to the store yesterday also to do some returns and there was not much more than what was online.  Some one off sales - I found one Base Runner Tank for $29, Fast Cat Skirt for $19, but everything else was the same sale as online.


----------



## candiebear

tua08366 said:


> Do you guys were ur lululemon outside of gym?



only the yoga pants and dance studio pants (which I wear to work) everything else is strictly for running.


----------



## gymangel812

tua08366 said:


> Do you guys were ur lululemon outside of gym?



Yes, I use it for horse riding and some casual activities.


----------



## kmh1190

$58 scuba hoodies today. Unfortunately all the colors I'd want are sold out in my size.


----------



## Shopmore

kmh1190 said:


> $58 scuba hoodies today. Unfortunately all the colors I'd want are sold out in my size.




I kind of like that striped green one.  Please talk me out of it..lol.


----------



## siworae

kmh1190 said:


> $58 scuba hoodies today. Unfortunately all the colors I'd want are sold out in my size.



I saw that last night, actually.  I didn't realize their stuff sells out so quickly online.  I'm kinda kicking myself for not placing an order... I wanted a grey hoodie, but it's out of stock in my size too.

Anyone know if the prices are the same in stores?  I stopped by yesterday, but I didn't check... was looking at their racks of markdowns.


----------



## siworae

^ Nevermind... I just read on a blog that it's also $58 in stores but for one day only.  Get to a store if you can, ladies!  

I have the older style scuba from 3 or 4 years ago and I loved them.  I was always on the fence about the new scubas because I didn't particularly like the shorter length but for this price, I'd go for it!


----------



## HandbagAngel

I went to the stores in the past, not this time after X'mas, and found sometimes the store sales price is lower than online.  About this time of sales, I tried to buy smart.  I will only buy items I really need.  I checked the list several times but could not find something that made me must open my wallet.  I hope I won't regret next month. Lol


----------



## Shawna15

kmh1190 said:


> $58 scuba hoodies today. Unfortunately all the colors I'd want are sold out in my size.


 Thanks for letting us know! I was able to score the last one in my size, I'm sorry there was not any left in yours


----------



## dessertpouch

terps08 said:


> I tried on the Dog Runner Pant and I liked them a lot, but I had trouble figuring out where/when to wear them!  How do you wear yours?


I wear them casually.

I was able to try on a pair at a store and wow, the fit is completely different. The rise and pant length both seem much shorter. I did try them on over some crops (uber lazy), but that shouldn't affect the length. Only thing that bugged me was the static cling b/w the 2 layers. Did you have an issues with that?


----------



## mishybelle

I found a cornflower blue scuba hoodie on sale for $89 in store. Plus the $50 off, I got it for $39!!! How much were they originally? $108?


----------



## emnsee

Anyone know how the Uba hoodie fits in the WMTM section? I don't like my jackets fitted (I usually layer).

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...dition-MD?cc=0001&skuId=3472616&catId=uswwmtm


----------



## lovemyangels

emnsee said:


> Anyone know how the Uba hoodie fits in the WMTM section? I don't like my jackets fitted (I usually layer).
> 
> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...dition-MD?cc=0001&skuId=3472616&catId=uswwmtm



I have Uba hoodie but it is from last year.  Uba hoodie is one of the lulu hoodies I love the most.  It fit TTS; however if you are going to wear layering, I'd suggest you got one size up.


----------



## GelTea

mishybelle said:


> I found a cornflower blue scuba hoodie on sale for $89 in store. Plus the $50 off, I got it for $39!!! How much were they originally? $108?



What a great score! Yes, they're originally $108.


----------



## roussel

mishybelle said:


> I found a cornflower blue scuba hoodie on sale for $89 in store. Plus the $50 off, I got it for $39!!! How much were they originally? $108?


 
Where did you get your $50 off?  Great buy!


----------



## GelTea

roussel said:


> Where did you get your $50 off? Great buy!


 
All scubas were $50 off, in stores and online, on 12/27. 

I just happened to be browsing at midnight on that day and got lucky! Picked up my 1st Scuba in Poppin Petal. I've read all the reviews on how the older style is preferred, but hey at that price, why not.


----------



## arnott

GelTea said:


> All scubas were $50 off, in stores and online, on 12/27.



Do you know if the sales are all over now?


----------



## gymangel812

arnott said:


> Do you know if the sales are all over now?


yes i think so


----------



## GelTea

arnott said:


> Do you know if the sales are all over now?


Yes, it was a one-day unadvertised sale.


----------



## arnott

^ Thanks.  Guess there is no point in going tomorrow then.   They didn't have anything for boxing week?


----------



## mundodabolsa

arnott said:


> ^ Thanks.  Guess there is no point in going tomorrow then.   They didn't have anything for boxing week?



are you asking just about the $50 off scubas sale or sales in general? 

there are tons of things on regular markdown, at the two stores I went to today there were things on sale that are still regular price on the website (which I think is super shady...). there was a massive WMTM upload last week. 

but the scuba sale was one day only, and that's what people are answering about,


----------



## Swanky

I was told the stores get to choose what they mark down, based on popularity at their store.  There's 2 stores in Dallas and I've been to both in one day where an item was on sale at one and not the other.  This is why the stores have some sales not reflected online.


----------



## terps08

dessertpouch said:


> I wear them casually.
> 
> I was able to try on a pair at a store and wow, the fit is completely different. The rise and pant length both seem much shorter. I did try them on over some crops (uber lazy), but that shouldn't affect the length. Only thing that bugged me was the *static cling* b/w the 2 layers. Did you have an issues with that?



YES.  A ton of static cling for me as well - quite annoying.


----------



## terps08

mishybelle said:


> I found a cornflower blue scuba hoodie on sale for $89 in store. Plus the $50 off, I got it for $39!!! How much were they originally? $108?



WHOA.  Great deal!!!  Congrats.  I missed the $50 off


----------



## bonchicgenre

I've purchased a few things lately, scuba in black and WMTM pink and purple printed forme 2. Absolutely love them! Are there outlets in the US?


----------



## lovemyangels

bonchicgenre said:


> I've purchased a few things lately, scuba in black and WMTM pink and purple printed forme 2. Absolutely love them! Are there outlets in the US?



I don't know if lulu has outlet in the US, but they had warehouse sales in Los Angeles downtown Convention Center last year.


----------



## GoGlam

bonchicgenre said:


> I've purchased a few things lately, scuba in black and WMTM pink and purple printed forme 2. Absolutely love them! Are there outlets in the US?



Yes! There is one at Woodbury Commons in NY.. Not sure about elsewhere


----------



## GelTea

bonchicgenre said:


> I've purchased a few things lately, scuba in black and WMTM pink and purple printed forme 2. Absolutely love them! Are there outlets in the US?


There is also an outlet in Gilroy, California (about 1 hour south of San Francisco)


----------



## gymangel812

bonchicgenre said:


> I've purchased a few things lately, scuba in black and WMTM pink and purple printed forme 2. Absolutely love them! Are there outlets in the US?


also one in florida


----------



## Rossette

Does anyone know how to prevent pilling on their groove pants. I handwash my items and I still get pilling on my pants.


----------



## candiebear

Rossette said:


> Does anyone know how to prevent pilling on their groove pants. I handwash my items and I still get pilling on my pants.



I don't think you can prevent it, it's the nature of the fabric. I have pilling where my shirt hits my pants! And I'm 5'6 125 lbs and my shirt isn't "fat"


----------



## bonchicgenre

Thanks for all the tips about the outlets! Next time I'm in FL I will have to stop by, we always hit up the outlets outside Orlando. 

I have to say I love the vinyasa scarfs, they are so comfortable and I like wearing them as a shawl or blanket at work. 

It bothers me that people buy lulu items just to resell. I wanted the new petal scuba but it's gone and all over eBay for near double the original price. Very annoying!


----------



## meganfm

bonchicgenre said:


> I've purchased a few things lately, scuba in black and WMTM pink and purple printed forme 2. Absolutely love them! Are there outlets in the US?



There's also one in Burlington I believe, just across the Canadian border into Washington.

There used to be an outlet in the Greater Vancouver area, but now they just do warehouse sales instead.


----------



## arnott

meganfm said:


> There's also one in Burlington I believe, just across the Canadian border into Washington.
> 
> *There used to be an outlet in the Greater Vancouver area,* but now they just do warehouse sales instead.



They got rid of it?!  When?


----------



## terps08

Here is a list of all of the locations: http://www.lululemon.com/stores/#show-location-list

Looks like the outlets in US are:
CA: Gilroy, Gilroy Premium Outlets
FL: Orlando, Orlando Premium Outlet
ME: Kittery, Kittery Outlet
MN: Albertville, Albertville Outlet
NY: Central Valley, Woodbury Common Outlet
TX: San Marcos, San Marcos Premium Outlet
WA: Burlington, Burlington Outlet

Canada:
Alberta Grande Prairie, Grande Prairie Outlet
Niagara Falls, Niagara Falls Outlet


----------



## fightthesunrise

A store just opened in my town about a month ago, and I stopped by the other day. It looks like shoes and handbags will have some serious competition. I was thoroughly impressed by the customer service, despite how busy the store was. And how many sales people were actually working, whereas most of the stores around here are understaffed, regardless of how busy they get. 

I have been looking for a new zip-up hoodie to replace one that finally died after god knows how many years, and took advantage of the $50 off. I love that they run in actual sizes as opposed to S M L, for that perfect fit. I'm never going back to anything else. Now I know why my friend wears all her gear out for errands, even if she won't be going to the gym for hours. It's so comfy and I haven't found a pair of pants that made my butt look that good in so long. Haha. 

My mom also thoroughly enjoys all the men that work in our store.


----------



## eurasiangirl

After months on end of uploads/product drops that didn't really peak my interest, I've been getting back on the Lulu bandwagon (but still nowhere near as much as pre-all the LLL debacles (ex. sheerness problems, general quality issues, customer service issues, change of gussets, etc)) Over the past few months I've gotten 3 Nice Asana jackets, more Vinyasa scarves to add to my embarrassingly large collection (now that Rulu ones are back, and have finished edges again), another flow y bra, 3 Free to Be Wild bras (just ordered my third from today's upload - power purple. These bras are awesome for us small chested ladies and I'm a sucker for cool back details), 2 skinny will pants and my first wunder under crop in like 3 years (the parallel stripe WUC) and a 105F singlet in angel blue (fave LLL color, glad it's making a comeback!) And 4 in the flow crops II (pink, inkwell, grey, black). Yikes. Gotta cut back...


----------



## GoGlam

eurasiangirl said:


> After months on end of uploads/product drops that didn't really peak my interest, I've been getting back on the Lulu bandwagon (but still nowhere near as much as pre-all the LLL debacles (ex. sheerness problems, general quality issues, customer service issues, change of gussets, etc)) Over the past few months I've gotten 3 Nice Asana jackets, more Vinyasa scarves to add to my embarrassingly large collection (now that Rulu ones are back, and have finished edges again), another flow y bra, 3 Free to Be Wild bras (just ordered my third from today's upload - power purple. These bras are awesome for us small chested ladies and I'm a sucker for cool back details), 2 skinny will pants and my first wunder under crop in like 3 years (the parallel stripe WUC) and a 105F singlet in angel blue (fave LLL color, glad it's making a comeback!) And 4 in the flow crops II (pink, inkwell, grey, black). Yikes. Gotta cut back...



I want to buy new pants, but the reviews cite sheerness:

The skinny groove pant I ended up ordering bc reviews are best

I really want In the Flow and Inspires but reviews are not too good  how is the sheerness? I love all the colors of in the flows


----------



## gymangel812

GoGlam said:


> I want to buy new pants, but the reviews cite sheerness:
> 
> The skinny groove pant I ended up ordering bc reviews are best
> 
> I really want In the Flow and Inspires but reviews are not too good  how is the sheerness? I love all the colors of in the flows


i have several in the flows, they're hit or miss, you just have to try on. i size up one. i've found the deep purple (zinfandel?), inkwell, blue (can't remember color) were all fine.


----------



## eurasiangirl

GoGlam said:


> I want to buy new pants, but the reviews cite sheerness:
> 
> The skinny groove pant I ended up ordering bc reviews are best
> 
> I really want In the Flow and Inspires but reviews are not too good  how is the sheerness? I love all the colors of in the flows


Like gymangel812 says, the In the Flows are really hit or miss in the sheerness department. All the ones I got (Raspberry, Inkwell, Soot, Black) are totally fine but they may vary color to color, crop to crop. I remember like the Very Green ones were sheer and I brought them back. Your best bet is to go into Lulu to try a bunch on. I stick to my regular size 6.


----------



## GoGlam

eurasiangirl said:


> Like gymangel812 says, the In the Flows are really hit or miss in the sheerness department. All the ones I got (Raspberry, Inkwell, Soot, Black) are totally fine but they may vary color to color, crop to crop. I remember like the Very Green ones were sheer and I brought them back. Your best bet is to go into Lulu to try a bunch on. I stick to my regular size 6.






gymangel812 said:


> i have several in the flows, they're hit or miss, you just have to try on. i size up one. i've found the deep purple (zinfandel?), inkwell, blue (can't remember color) were all fine.



Thanks ladies! I'll have to head into the store this weekend


----------



## meganfm

arnott said:


> They got rid of it?!  When?



I thought they did?  It was somewhere in South Burnaby I believe.


----------



## LoVeinLA

OK - so I love to shop but there is one product I can't get into...LULULEMON!  

WTH is the big deal with these outrageously expensive clothes?  I love my Champion brand at Target.  Someone please sell me on these lululemon products cuz I would love a collection of their recycled shopping bags.


----------



## gymangel812

LoVeinLA said:


> OK - so I love to shop but there is one product I can't get into...LULULEMON!
> 
> WTH is the big deal with these outrageously expensive clothes?  I love my Champion brand at Target.  Someone please sell me on these lululemon products cuz I would love a collection of their recycled shopping bags.


have you tried some lululemon things on? it's [usually] better quality than target ime and i like their original designs.


----------



## LoVeinLA

gymangel812 said:


> have you tried some lululemon things on? it's [usually] better quality than target ime and i like their original designs.


 

 Hello there - Yes, I desperately wanted to shop there after Xmas when they had a huge sale.  I looked through some of their sale items, and I was like...meh.  I did try on some pants and WHOA...SEE THROUGH CITY.  The fabric was so thin that it showed every nooks and crannies from waist down. I laughed so hard in the dressing room, and normally I look pretty good in workout pants.  I did end up buying this bright neon orange tank top that will make me glow from 3 miles away.  The neon tank does have some good coverage for the breast area so I can see the quality is good.

Maybe I needed to look through some regularly priced items.  I like tight knee length workout pants.  Any advice on the best item?  My neon orange tank below.


----------



## LoVeinLA




----------



## kmh1190

GoGlam said:


> I want to buy new pants, but the reviews cite sheerness:
> 
> The skinny groove pant I ended up ordering bc reviews are best
> 
> I really want In the Flow and Inspires but reviews are not too good  how is the sheerness? I love all the colors of in the flows




I like the in the flow crops and have the black and plum. I bought my usual size 6 and don't have sheerness issues.


----------



## keiloj

If you guys are in Vancouver around Feb, Lululemon's having a warehouse sale! Everything from hair bands to jackets there are 30-40%. It's sorted by sizes, and each item has a colored dot that represents the sale price. The sale is mainly on last season styles, but there are Lululemon classics there that you can find if you look hard enough. I would recommend going on the first day..I went last year at 5am and waited until doors opened at 8am and was able to find staple pieces. 
It's at BC Place


----------



## GelTea

keiloj said:


> If you guys are in Vancouver around Feb, Lululemon's having a warehouse sale! Everything from hair bands to jackets there are 30-40%. It's sorted by sizes, and each item has a colored dot that represents the sale price. The sale is mainly on last season styles, but there are Lululemon classics there that you can find if you look hard enough. I would recommend going on the first day..I went last year at 5am and waited until doors opened at 8am and was able to find staple pieces.
> It's at BC Place


 
Nice! Where can I find more info?


----------



## keiloj

They'll probably post more info on fb or on their website in late jan or early feb


----------



## ek9977

Just got a pair of the Astro Short for A$29... fits and feels really comfortable!


----------



## Jacer

bonchicgenre said:


> Thanks for all the tips about the outlets! Next time I'm in FL I will have to stop by, we always hit up the outlets outside Orlando.
> 
> I have to say I love the vinyasa scarfs, they are so comfortable and I like wearing them as a shawl or blanket at work.
> 
> It bothers me that people buy lulu items just to resell. I wanted the new petal scuba but it's gone and all over eBay for near double the original price. Very annoying!




I know! Lulu just had an amazing promo on some scuba hoodies for $39 and I totally saw a 200% jump on ebay the next day.

Lucky I was able to score 2 on my wishlist in stores.


----------



## kmh1190

ek9977 said:


> Just got a pair of the Astro Short for A$29... fits and feels really comfortable!





Astro shorts are one of my favorite lululemon shorts.  I bought the floral/lavender/mint colored waistband ones on sale.  Wish I had grabbed that pink waistband one too.


----------



## terps08

http://www.slate.com/blogs/business...lulemon_stock_implosion_five_reasons_why.html


----------



## missyb

terps08 said:


> http://www.slate.com/blogs/business...lulemon_stock_implosion_five_reasons_why.html




This article is right on the money!


----------



## nekostar0412

LoVeinLA said:


> Hello there - Yes, I desperately wanted to shop there after Xmas when they had a huge sale.  I looked through some of their sale items, and I was like...meh.  I did try on some pants and WHOA...SEE THROUGH CITY.  The fabric was so thin that it showed every nooks and crannies from waist down. I laughed so hard in the dressing room, and normally I look pretty good in workout pants.  I did end up buying this bright neon orange tank top that will make me glow from 3 miles away.  The neon tank does have some good coverage for the breast area so I can see the quality is good.
> 
> Maybe I needed to look through some regularly priced items.  I like tight knee length workout pants.  Any advice on the best item?  My neon orange tank below.




I recently got into LLL and there is just something about their designs, especially their pants, that make my butt go from all right to great.  However, since I'm a recent convert, I can't comment on the brand's declining quality, but I sure read about it a lot in their reviews.  

Depending on what activity you plan to wear the pants, I would look at their top rated pants online and go to the store and try on several pants.  I only tried on some sale Wunder Unders and bought a pair that seemed to fit.  It was not until I had tried on a couple more WUP (Wunder Under Pants), that I figured out my true size.  I definitely encourage you to try on in store and talk to the Educators (it's what they call their sales associates...) about the proper fit.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## terps08

Were any of the Canadian folks able to get anything from the online warehouse sale?   I saw on some of the blogs there were some great deals (All Sport Bra, In the Flow Crops, DEFINE JACKET - jealous!!) and a lot of leftovers from the warehouse sale last year (St Moritz Jacket, etc).

I hope they have a US warehouse sale online soon as well!  I've never made it to one since I'm on the East Coast.  I had a friend who went last year and she said she waited in line for THREE hours.


----------



## kmh1190

WTF lululemon....I bought the chai time ii pullover this morning and just noticed that the price had dropped from 129 to $88. You bet I canceled my order ASAP. Btw the Gec person told me at first the weren't canceling orders today unless I was calling from the US. Maybe because of the Canadian sale? 
And why wouldn't they price adjust all the orders that were bought this morning at the higher price?  Irritating


----------



## louvigilante

terps08 said:


> Were any of the Canadian folks able to get anything from the online warehouse sale?   I saw on some of the blogs there were some great deals (All Sport Bra, In the Flow Crops, DEFINE JACKET - jealous!!) and a lot of leftovers from the warehouse sale last year (St Moritz Jacket, etc).
> 
> I hope they have a US warehouse sale online soon as well!  I've never made it to one since I'm on the East Coast.  I had a friend who went last year and she said she waited in line for THREE hours.




I went to the one last summer in LA and got there super early and it was killer.  Bought way too many things for incredible prices.  Ended up going back last day and prices were even better.  I heard they do one on the east coast too.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Is there absolutely no hope to purchase on Canada site and ship it to the U.S.?  There are a few items I really want sold out in the U.S. but in full stock on Canada site.


----------



## terps08

kmh1190 said:


> WTF lululemon....I bought the chai time ii pullover this morning and just noticed that the price had dropped from 129 to $88. You bet I canceled my order ASAP. Btw the Gec person told me at first the weren't canceling orders today unless I was calling from the US. Maybe because of the Canadian sale?
> _And why wouldn't they price adjust all the orders that were bought this morning at the higher price?  Irritating_



They really need to change their policy about that.  It was a reprice, it didn't go on sale - they realized the pullover should have been $40 less.  I've read on the other blogs it depended on who you got when you called the GEC if they would give you a price adjustment or not.  SO frustrating.


----------



## kmh1190

terps08 said:


> They really need to change their policy about that.  It was a reprice, it didn't go on sale - they realized the pullover should have been $40 less.  I've read on the other blogs it depended on who you got when you called the GEC if they would give you a price adjustment or not.  SO frustrating.





The person I got wouldn't price adjust it which is really dumb because I'm just going to reorder at the lower price, which I did.  Surprised they priced it at $88, they usually start their sweaters off over $120.  The sweater is OK.  It has a strange fit.  Big and loose around the neck chest and back, snug long sleeves.


----------



## emcosmo1639

kmh1190 said:


> The person I got wouldn't price adjust it which is really dumb because I'm just going to reorder at the lower price, which I did.  Surprised they priced it at $88, they usually start their sweaters off over $120.  The sweater is OK.  It has a strange fit.  Big and loose around the neck chest and back, snug long sleeves.



It's a stupid policy since several people probably just cancelled the order and wont reorder.  At least if they adjust it, there is a chance the item is kept.  

As for the chai time, I had one from the first time around and while I liked the look, it pilled badly after only a couple wears.


----------



## terps08

OOOH I heard on another blog the original Scuba is coming back but relabeled as Scuba II!  It was uploaded on the Canadian site on Monday night: http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...uId=3537729&catId=jackets-and-hoodies-hoodies  It looks very comfy and like the original Scuba - I hope it really is the one we know and love!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I hear so many unsatisfied customer reviews.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Every time i want to purchase something...someone changes my mind lol


----------



## lovemyangels

Just bought Post Practice Cardi and Healthy Heart Pullover.  I love them both!  The cardi is very versatile, pullover's cut is perfect, and fabric is soft and comfy. Those are the best purchases I have made with lulu lately.


----------



## hillaryhath

Hi guys!  I just became a Lulu addict after lusting for some of their products since this summer and finally caving and going on a shopping spree there last month.  I've been back 75894075839467567 times ever since, Christ.  Aside from their Groove shorts which I wear to the gym, I wear everything else from there casually on days that I don't want to dress up but I want to look like I at least tried to look good lol.  Anyway, I just came to realize that the Forme jacket I've been looking for since Fall was most likely the discontinued Define jacket.  I found one on eBay but before I bid, could anyone fill me in on how the sizing of the Define ran?  I wear a 6 in every other kind of jacket and kinds of shorts and pants from Lulu but I wear an 8 in the Forme so I want to be sure.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## emcosmo1639

hillaryhath said:


> Hi guys!  I just became a Lulu addict after lusting for some of their products since this summer and finally caving and going on a shopping spree there last month.  I've been back 75894075839467567 times ever since, Christ.  Aside from their Groove shorts which I wear to the gym, I wear everything else from there casually on days that I don't want to dress up but I want to look like I at least tried to look good lol.  Anyway, I just came to realize that the Forme jacket I've been looking for since Fall was most likely the discontinued Define jacket.  I found one on eBay but before I bid, could anyone fill me in on how the sizing of the Define ran?  I wear a 6 in every other kind of jacket and kinds of shorts and pants from Lulu but I wear an 8 in the Forme so I want to be sure.
> 
> Thanks guys!



For me the define was always a tts/size up item.  I wear a 6 in most tops, 4 in some and would wear a 6 in the define (8 if I wanted to layer it or didn't want a snug fit).  TBH, though, I was never a big define fan (I was more of a stride girl) so I have yet to try the forme jacket.  I can't advise on whether the forme is the same fit as the define, unfortunately.


----------



## GelTea

Did the Scuba II already sell out online? I've been stalking it and never even saw when the different sizes would sell out, and suddenly it's gone.


----------



## lovinlifechick

^^ yes it sold out yesterday.  I was eyeing it too.


----------



## gymangel812

ugh missed the upload monday night and missed out on the pink wee are from space wunder under & ombre crops. went to the store and they were already sold out.


----------



## sparksfly

When do their things usually go on sale?


----------



## ssocialitex

Their WMTM goes up Wednesday nights/early Thursday mornings around 12:45 EST I believe.


----------



## siworae

Anyone in the twin cities?  The next warehouse sale is going to be in Minneapolis, MN on March 28-30 at the Minneapolis convention center.


----------



## GoGlam

I just love my speed tight! Couldn't find them online before but checked and was able to order a pair in soot!


----------



## agalarowicz

siworae said:


> Anyone in the twin cities?  The next warehouse sale is going to be in Minneapolis, MN on March 28-30 at the Minneapolis convention center.



are these worth checking out?


----------



## emcosmo1639

agalarowicz said:


> are these worth checking out?



Everything I've heard is that they are hit or miss, but I don't think I'd ever go to one.  It sounds like they have crazy long lines and huge crowds and most of the stuff didn't sell that well originally.  If you live in the area and don't mind crowds, though, it's probably worth checking out.  

LuluAddict's blog has a few recaps from warehouse sales you should check out if you're considering it.


----------



## mishybelle

Does anyone know if lulu will replace sheer wunder unders anymore? Recently? 

I have a pair from last year's recall, but never got around to exchanging them. They have gotten worse, in terms of sheerness, where I can only wear them around the house and it's starting to bother me. I'm just wondering if it will be a nightmare to get them replaced...


----------



## terps08

mishybelle said:


> Does anyone know if lulu will replace sheer wunder unders anymore? Recently?
> 
> I have a pair from last year's recall, but never got around to exchanging them. They have gotten worse, in terms of sheerness, where I can only wear them around the house and it's starting to bother me. I'm just wondering if it will be a nightmare to get them replaced...



It doesn't hurt to try.  They have been better IMO at taking back items for quality reasons.  I had a Swiftly tank that snagged the first time I wore it and they took it back with no hesitations.


----------



## bonchicgenre

The tech mesh tights are back this morning! Ordered a black pair along with 2 v neck swiftly tops. 
I am hoping I like the mesh tights!


----------



## purses.r.babes

Hi y'all, Might be a bit off topic...I am huge Lululemon fan as well, however, I've recently started looking into Adidas by Stella McCartney. Does any of you little fitness gals know how Stella fits?? I normally wear Lululemon sz 6 for the bottom. There is no Adidas store nearby. Visited Adidas website, but still not sure whether I should go with sz S or M for workout leggings/tights  FYI...I personally prefer slim and slightly tight fit. TIA


----------



## Mininana

purses.r.babes said:


> Hi y'all, Might be a bit off topic...I am huge Lululemon fan as well, however, I've recently started looking into Adidas by Stella McCartney. Does any of you little fitness gals know how Stella fits?? I normally wear Lululemon sz 6 for the bottom. There is no Adidas store nearby. Visited Adidas website, but still not sure whether I should go with sz S or M for workout leggings/tights  FYI...I personally prefer slim and slightly tight fit. TIA




Small

I'm 2-4 in lulu and xs in stella


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

siworae said:


> Anyone in the twin cities?  The next warehouse sale is going to be in Minneapolis, MN on March 28-30 at the Minneapolis convention center.


I am way behind on seeing this- but I didn't know about these sales! Is there another coming anytime soon? Any better than the outlet in Albertvile?


----------



## Stacey D

Best work out clothing!


----------



## Kelechi

Addicted to Lulu and the Mesh tights are the sweetest workout pants EVER!


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

love lulu...but i rarely buy because of the price!!


----------



## arnott

What do you all think of the new swiftly tech scoop neck t-shirts?  I bought one in heathered bruise berry.  It fits me better than the regular ones.  Here is a pic:


----------



## chessmont

arnott said:


> What do you all think of the new swiftly tech scoop neck t-shirts?  I bought one in heathered bruise berry.  It fits me better than the regular ones.  Here is a pic:



I think scoop necks are flattering on busty gals.  It looks good.


----------



## love_addict919

Stride jacket II was uploaded today... Anyone going to pick it up? Wonder if its as good as the old strides


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

love_addict919 said:


> Stride jacket II was uploaded today... Anyone going to pick it up? Wonder if its as good as the old strides




I did read on the blogs where they quoted Lulu and they said they kept the design the same, so hopefully it's old school! I want to try the tan on.

I think this new CEO has really done a great job in ridding the company of that Christine Days poor ideas and cheap business practices! I think Lulu has turned a corner, now they just need to design better (no more runsies) LOL


----------



## love_addict919

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I did read on the blogs where they quoted Lulu and they said they kept the design the same, so hopefully it's old school! I want to try the tan on.
> 
> I think this new CEO has really done a great job in ridding the company of that Christine Days poor ideas and cheap business practices! I think Lulu has turned a corner, now they just need to design better (no more runsies) LOL




I hope! Im going to run to my store today and try it on. Unfortunately, i only have 1 stride to compare it to but im crossing my fingers for something similar.


----------



## purplepoodles

Wearing lululemon as I read this! Love their organic line.


----------



## rshelton13

I just got an order delivered.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ILoveC

Has anyone purchased their black visors. Looks like they rim is too short to shield face from sun


----------



## xJOLE

ILoveC said:


> Has anyone purchased their black visors. Looks like they rim is too short to shield face from sun


I bought one a few weeks ago, and it has decent coverage. Then again, it really depends on the angle of the sun.


----------



## ILoveC

xJOLE said:


> I bought one a few weeks ago, and it has decent coverage. Then again, it really depends on the angle of the sun.




Ok. Thanks


----------



## ILoveC

Has anyone purchased from avenue k?


----------



## betty.lee

*bump

every time I get an email from lululemon I'm a little hit scared, today I escaped with nothing. 

I'm so glad they brought back the spring fligh vest I really liked it from the spring but I wanted the camp color and they didn't bring that back.


----------



## Kelechi

I'm glad it isn't just me. I already have a shopping cart going. My current stuff is a little too summery.  Loving the fall colors.  Oh Lulu Tuesdays!!!


----------



## Kelechi

I'm loving the race your pace long sleeve. Need something to get ready for running in the cooler weather. I also "need" more bras.


----------



## betty.lee

Kelechi said:


> I'm loving the race your pace long sleeve. Need something to get ready for running in the cooler weather. I also "need" more bras.




hehe phew. 

I like the look of their bras but they never tend to fit me good. 

I always love whatever fun special edition thing they come out with during the holidays.

oh dear I really should proof read before I hit send. 

I means spring fling and camo color. yikes.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Am I the only one who has lost my obsession with Lululemon?  I used to wait up for uploads and have enough Lululemon to have my own store, but something about the company and their new items lately has me less interested.


----------



## surfchick

emcosmo1639 said:


> Am I the only one who has lost my obsession with Lululemon?  I used to wait up for uploads and have enough Lululemon to have my own store, but something about the company and their new items lately has me less interested.



I'm right there with you!  I liked their running stuff but didn't enjoy the sales people very much. Then the CEO opened his mouth one too many times combined with the quality problems makes it hard to shop there.  So, I think I will move on to other workout gear. Plus they stop making stuff I really like after one season.  What did they do with the cute running shirts!


----------



## Kelechi

I'm still lulu crazy but late to the party.  Just discovered lulu a year ago


----------



## baglover1973

i honestly think they make cute workout stuff, but cringe seeing women wear it like they are "real" clothes...jmho


----------



## surfchick

baglover1973 said:


> i honestly think they make cute workout stuff, but cringe seeing women wear it like they are "real" clothes...jmho





+1!  My best friend does this drives me crazy! I tell her do not wear workout gear unless you are either coming from or going to work out.


----------



## betty.lee

baglover1973 said:


> i honestly think they make cute workout stuff, but cringe seeing women wear it like they are "real" clothes...jmho




ah I'm kinda guilty of this. &#9786;&#65039; in my defense tho, my lifestyle is super casual, most of the time I'm just at home running around with my toddler so I want to be comfortable. jeans and chinos just haven't done it for me post pregnancy. I also used to and still do work jobs that require a lot of physical labor like moving furniture around so I want to be comfortable and not having jeans showing butt crack when I'm bending over. 

lulu has been coming out with a few crop pants that have had a little more street cred that don't look so much like work out clothes, they look more like cargos. and I also like their skirts too. 

I'm pretty late to the lululemon fan club too tho.


----------



## LVk8

I wore my wunder under leggings with tall boots and sweaters regularly last winter as real clothes.  They're thicker than "real" leggings that I've bought & kept me warm during the polar vortex so I don't care!


----------



## Kelechi

I agree that some of their clothing  can be used for various activities.  Even the descriptions on their website suggest this possibility. Each person may view their items for different uses.  I too wear their leggings out and have worn some of their other items out for errands as well.


----------



## sheanabelle

emcosmo1639 said:


> Am I the only one who has lost my obsession with Lululemon?  I used to wait up for uploads and have enough Lululemon to have my own store, but something about the company and their new items lately has me less interested.



SAME! Can't believe I used to lose sleep waiting for the new items being uploaded, lol.


----------



## Prada_Princess

sheanabelle said:


> SAME! Can't believe I used to lose sleep waiting for the new items being uploaded, lol.



Crikey !


----------



## les0411

Ok gals so looking for some advice from anyone that wears their skirts. I've just purchased several of the 4-way stretch pace setter skirts and am debating on which size to send back. The small size does fit, but I admittedly like a little room in my bottoms so the bigger size is a tad more comfy. However it would likely no longer work if it stretches much with wear (and sweat!) Does anyone have any advice for me? Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## gymangel812

les0411 said:


> Ok gals so looking for some advice from anyone that wears their skirts. I've just purchased several of the 4-way stretch pace setter skirts and am debating on which size to send back. The small size does fit, but I admittedly like a little room in my bottoms so the bigger size is a tad more comfy. However it would likely no longer work if it stretches much with wear (and sweat!) Does anyone have any advice for me? Thank you sooo much!!!


pretty much every lulu item i've owned (and i've owned a lot) has always basically retained it's shape. just buy whatever is comfortable now.


----------



## les0411

Thank you!!!!  &#128512;


----------



## HandbagAngel

Lulu is having online warehouse sales starting today for two days.  I was fortunate woke up at midnight and grabbed a couple good deals.  Has anyone got stuff from this sales?


----------



## kellymcd

HandbagAngel said:


> Lulu is having online warehouse sales starting today for two days.  I was fortunate woke up at midnight and grabbed a couple good deals.  Has anyone got stuff from this sales?



I tried to grab some things but nothing could be added to my cart even though it said it was in stock.  So I gave up.  What did you get?


----------



## HandbagAngel

kellymcd said:


> I tried to grab some things but nothing could be added to my cart even though it said it was in stock.  So I gave up.  What did you get?



I got cool racerback and Post Savasana jacket.  My colleague had the same problem of adding into cart.  She changed browser from IE to Chrome, and she could make the purchase then.


----------



## GelTea

HandbagAngel said:


> Lulu is having online warehouse sales starting today for two days.  I was fortunate woke up at midnight and grabbed a couple good deals.  Has anyone got stuff from this sales?




I got a pullover (forgot what it's called, just a black sweatshirt), and later got a bitty bra for $19 when they did the additional markdowns.


----------



## louvigilante

Ordered the groove shorts and the to class jacket. Pretty good deal. I was just going to grab some running shorts at target. So glad I was putting it off, these are more comfortable.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Swanky

les0411 said:


> Ok gals so looking for some advice from anyone that wears their skirts. I've just purchased several of the 4-way stretch pace setter skirts and am debating on which size to send back. The small size does fit, but I admittedly like a little room in my bottoms so the bigger size is a tad more comfy. However it would likely no longer work if it stretches much with wear (and sweat!) Does anyone have any advice for me? Thank you sooo much!!!



I have a dozen Pacesetters and none of them have stretched out.


----------



## les0411

Thx Swanky Mama! And silly me...I had not even realized that there was a little drawstring inside! I am obviously very late to the party on this one but in seeing so many of the girls I play tennis with wearing them they are just too cute! I should probably get myself to a store however as I have NO idea how their tops run! Thx again!


----------



## betty.lee

les0411 said:


> Thx Swanky Mama! And silly me...I had not even realized that there was a little drawstring inside! I am obviously very late to the party on this one but in seeing so many of the girls I play tennis with wearing them they are just too cute! I should probably get myself to a store however as I have NO idea how their tops run! Thx again!




the pacesetters are pretty much the first lulu items I bought. I love them and yes they held up shape and wash so well. no fading. so great. 

the tops kind of fit all over the place.


----------



## Rheaza

Hi forum friends! I usually just read posts and rarely post myself, but I am a marketing/ retail student and some of the responses on this thread have really helped me shape my Lululemon project for this semester! I am developing a hypothetical product assortment and marketing plan around offering new fits, more sizes, and a more conscious business in general. 

If any of you have an extra 2 minutes and would like to take my Lululemon survey please feel free!
https://mays.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_blIPuhOo3vQhnud


----------



## les0411

Hi gals! Another (maybe silly) question for you LL pros from a newbie that's way late to the party. Does anyone use their headbands when they work out? Specifically I am wondering about the bang buster. I have longish bangs, and they are a pain on the courts and in the gym. Wondering what anyone's thoughts are on these? I've read the reviews online in detail, but wanted my fellow TPFers thoughts. Thx in advance!!!!&#128512;


----------



## gelbergirl

I just purchased a top from LL.  Radiant Long Sleeve - it is long sleeved with a place for thumbs.  Comfortable too.  I'm getting another one.


----------



## mundodabolsa

les0411 said:


> Hi gals! Another (maybe silly) question for you LL pros from a newbie that's way late to the party. Does anyone use their headbands when they work out? Specifically I am wondering about the bang buster. I have longish bangs, and they are a pain on the courts and in the gym. Wondering what anyone's thoughts are on these? I've read the reviews online in detail, but wanted my fellow TPFers thoughts. Thx in advance!!!!&#128512;



I cut my hair recently and have shorter layers that come out of my ponytail yoga all the time. So I've taken to wearing bang busters regularly and the hairs don't bug me anymore. It's a very comfortable headband too, doesn't annoy me after a while like some do. But it's also not very tight so I don't know how well it would hold back bangs for a more vigorous activity like tennis.


----------



## emnsee

I have about 5 different lululemon headbands and none of them stay on my head properly without slipping up in the back after awhile. I've yet to find one that works well for me!


----------



## betty.lee

les0411 said:


> Hi gals! Another (maybe silly) question for you LL pros from a newbie that's way late to the party. Does anyone use their headbands when they work out? Specifically I am wondering about the bang buster. I have longish bangs, and they are a pain on the courts and in the gym. Wondering what anyone's thoughts are on these? I've read the reviews online in detail, but wanted my fellow TPFers thoughts. Thx in advance!!!!&#128512;




I have a lot of the bang busters. they seem to work out for me. the headbands don't tho. they always slip off


----------



## dbaby

les0411 said:


> Hi gals! Another (maybe silly) question for you LL pros from a newbie that's way late to the party. Does anyone use their headbands when they work out? Specifically I am wondering about the bang buster. I have longish bangs, and they are a pain on the courts and in the gym. Wondering what anyone's thoughts are on these? I've read the reviews online in detail, but wanted my fellow TPFers thoughts. Thx in advance!!!!&#128512;


Yes, I also have the bangbusters. Started buying them when I had short hair but it's been really nice as a headband to keep away sweat and hair out of your face. I have almost 10 of them in different colors!


----------



## LVk8

The bang busters are the only headbands I've had success with!  My bangs are blunt across my forehead & they stay off my face when I wear a bang buster.  I have three & wouldn't buy any other headband!  Lululemon makes reversible ones for multiple color options if you want to try it out &#128077;


----------



## BittyMonkey

Bang Busters work well for me.


----------



## les0411

Gals thank you SO much! Super helpful with everyone's Bang Buster thoughts! I have the blunt bangs too so I am going to go ahead and order and try them out!!! I'm excited now!


----------



## ILoveC

Anyone see the run swiftly scoop tee in bannana ? Size 2?


----------



## Tanuchenka

Lululemon is super cute... I think they have the most feminine, creative, flattering designs of any activewear company. They certainly focus on working with a woman`s curves...their pants will flatten your tummy and make your booty look great. That said, I am sad that their quality has taken a massive plummet since they outsourced their factories from Canada to China, and then to even cheaper Asian locations (e.g., Bangladesh and Cambodia, where one of their factories has faced labour unrest). Watch out for pilling, transparency, and wobbly seams.


----------



## sparksfly

Went to a lulu outlet store yesterday and have to say I wasn't impressed. They had nothing, and what they did have was not that discounted(like $10 max off of retail)


----------



## siworae

Did anyone see Britt's picks this week?  Define jackets are coming back!  I just hope the quality was the same as before.  I feel like the Stride jackets that came back recently weren't the same quality as before it was initially discontinued.  

I can't wait to see them in stores!  I saw a picture of the herringbone define jacket and that's the one I have my eye on.


----------



## ILoveC

I just purchased some run swiftly long sleeves. They are so comfy. I also purchased the base runner pant. I could live in these !


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does anyone have any ideas besides the bay on where I can find something from a previous season?

I saw these camo leggings and tracked them down.  Turns out they're Lululemon "fatigue".  I'm watching the bay, but hoping to find alternative places to buy.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Facebook Lululemon bidding/auction groups are good places to sell/buy. There's a couple out there: Lululemon Bidding Battles, Lulu Trading Post, and Lulu Bones (Bones is primarily for items that are older/in more used condition). Admins run each group and there's buyer/seller feedback pages, strict rules to protect both buyer and seller, etc. and you have to ask to join the groups so it sometimes takes a little while to get in. I've always had positive experiences but you still have to be careful as you would on the bay or any other site


----------



## lanasyogamama

eurasiangirl said:


> Facebook Lululemon bidding/auction groups are good places to sell/buy. There's a couple out there: Lululemon Bidding Battles, Lulu Trading Post, and Lulu Bones (Bones is primarily for items that are older/in more used condition). Admins run each group and there's buyer/seller feedback pages, strict rules to protect both buyer and seller, etc. and you have to ask to join the groups so it sometimes takes a little while to get in. I've always had positive experiences but you still have to be careful as you would on the bay or any other site



Thanks so much!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Lululemon Exchange is another good one on Facebook.  A little advice though--make sure to ALWAYS pay as goods, even if a seller pushes you to pay as gift.  Just cover the paypal fees and if it's someone in another country (typically they want you to pay as gift), realize you are taking a risk.  You don't run into scammers often and I haven't been on these groups in a while so not sure if it's still a problem, but every couple months someone gets busted for running a huge scam and now and then you'll see items get lost in the mail or people will send items in much worse condition than they listed.  Overall the groups are a great place to find older items and most people are very honest, but just make sure to protect yourself because there have been some scammers in the past that have screwed lots of people.


----------



## lanasyogamama

eurasiangirl said:


> Facebook Lululemon bidding/auction groups are good places to sell/buy. There's a couple out there: Lululemon Bidding Battles, Lulu Trading Post, and Lulu Bones (Bones is primarily for items that are older/in more used condition). Admins run each group and there's buyer/seller feedback pages, strict rules to protect both buyer and seller, etc. and you have to ask to join the groups so it sometimes takes a little while to get in. I've always had positive experiences but you still have to be careful as you would on the bay or any other site



Thank you so much!  I got the item I wanted NWOT for regular retail price!!!  

I must have seemed like such a spaz, I didn't comment correctly, mention I was in USA not CA, etc., but it worked out.  Well, fingers crossed, I have a tracking number.


----------



## lanasyogamama

emcosmo1639 said:


> Lululemon Exchange is another good one on Facebook.  A little advice though--make sure to ALWAYS pay as goods, even if a seller pushes you to pay as gift.  Just cover the paypal fees and if it's someone in another country (typically they want you to pay as gift), realize you are taking a risk.  You don't run into scammers often and I haven't been on these groups in a while so not sure if it's still a problem, but every couple months someone gets busted for running a huge scam and now and then you'll see items get lost in the mail or people will send items in much worse condition than they listed.  Overall the groups are a great place to find older items and most people are very honest, but just make sure to protect yourself because there have been some scammers in the past that have screwed lots of people.



Cool!  I'll check it out!.  Thanks!


----------



## Jujuma

sparksfly said:


> Went to a lulu outlet store yesterday and have to say I wasn't impressed. They had nothing, and what they did have was not that discounted(like $10 max off of retail)




They never have anything good. Better sale merchandise in FP stores.


----------



## Frugalfinds

FYI They did add some items to their sale merchandise online.


----------



## halohalo

I've been very focused in working out and make sure that I stay in shape. And hence, I want to invest more in workout clothes.

My workout buddies rave about lululemon (make their butt looks good, last a long time, etc...). However, I can't tell the difference except the price tag. Is it something that kinda grow on you or is it just hype?


----------



## barbie444

When I first got familiar with Lulu I wasn't feeling heir prices either. It's absurd to pay $98 for yoga pants BUT after I bought my first tank and crops I NEVER looked back. The quality is great the top I purchased in 2011 still looks brand new. The crops do make your butt look great and they stand my their product I had to issues with crops I purchased in 2012 recently and they took it back and issued store credit. I love lulu and dont use anything else to work out and on their website they have a sale section. I rarely pay full price with them.


----------



## purplepoodles

barbie444 said:


> When I first got familiar with Lulu I wasn't feeling heir prices either. It's absurd to pay $98 for yoga pants BUT after I bought my first tank and crops I NEVER looked back. The quality is great the top I purchased in 2011 still looks brand new. The crops do make your butt look great and they stand my their product I had to issues with crops I purchased in 2012 recently and they took it back and issued store credit. I love lulu and dont use anything else to work out and on their website they have a sale section. I rarely pay full price with them.




Totally agree with everything barbie444 

I resisted for years as Lululemon prices are so high but the are bombproof. I tripped bouldering at the seashore and slid down the rocks on my Lululemon leggings. Somehow my skin was scraped underneath but the leggings escaped in perfect condition. 


Since then they have been washed many times and there is no sign of damage. 

Shop carefully and check the sales.


----------



## MASEML

I LOVE lululemon. I've worn lulu pants/crops and tops for 15 years. Most of my collection is from their very early days, they've held up very well over the (many) years. Just wash them in the washer and hang dry (that's what I do). Not to mention how awesome and flattering they look on. 

Now that they've gotten into more street clothing, I haven't followed them. I buy them to use for yoga and other activities that require workout wear, but haven't bought anything from them in 5+ years. Their classic bottoms are their wunder unders (amazing) and groove pants, wouldn't suggest the roll down type bc you'll be fidgeting throughout class.


----------



## gymangel812

with a closet full of lulu, i agree it's worth it. just have to watch out for the occasional bad quality item (see through pants, etc).


----------



## Freckles1

Lulu doesn't fit my body well. I'm an Athleta girl. All of these brands are too expensive but they do last!!! Good luck!!


----------



## candiebear

Definitely worth the price. Lulu has GREAT resale value.


----------



## Princess Pink

candiebear said:


> Definitely worth the price. Lulu has *GREAT resale* value.



People actually buy used (sweated in) gym-gear?!


----------



## dcblam

I am NOT a fan of Lulu - it doesn't fit my body type (petite, short waisted and muscular) and the 1 piece that I bought from them were total lint catchers.  Threw them out.  I found most of their fabrics to be too thick, the cuts too restricting - thus impeding my movement.

You really do need to go to a store and try on the clothes.

For me, I'm mostly a Nike girl, with some Under Armour.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I have one pair of leggings and in all honesty I wouldn't buy another pair. I really don't reach for the. Like the above poster I prefer Nike Pro & Underarmour.


----------



## candiebear

Princess Pink said:


> People actually buy used (sweated in) gym-gear?!



YES! full retail price for it.


----------



## katran26

I read an article on how yoga pant fabrics are breeding grounds for types of bacteria that can't be killed (except for bleach). After that, I've stuck with cheaper brands that I wear for a few months and then toss. I don't think it's worth almost $100 for workout gear. Save your money and buy a timeless designer piece!


----------



## purplepoodles

Princess Pink said:


> People actually buy used (sweated in) gym-gear?!




Yes Lululemon do limited editions. Once it's sold out in the stores the only way to find special pieces is the secondary market. 

Hopefully it's a piece someone bought, didn't work for them and couldn't return.


----------



## Tinlunchbox

You really need to try them on to get a feel of the different fabrics and fits. 90% of my work out gear is lulu as it has worked great for me. Some pieces, though, I'll admit that I've regretted buying and they have a pretty crappy return policy. 
I have a handful of Nike leggings and am not a huge fan (and they cost about the same).


----------



## mellibelly

Yes it is worth it to me. There are features on more expensive workout clothes you don't get with the cheap stuff. I have some Nike leggings, but I prefer Lulu. My Nike leggings feel polyestery, whereas the Lulu feel like cotton, though they are sweat wicking synthetic. I've never found a top with a built in bra I like from any brand besides Lululemon. Also their bras are great because they have removable cups. If you don't want to spend Lululemon prices try Zella at Nordstrom for great bottoms or Athleta. I used to think Athleta was matronly, but they have stepped up their design game. 

I'm not into wearing clothes for a couple months and then throwing it out. That feels wasteful, especially since workout clothes are essentially plastic and will sit in a landfill. I'd rather spend more money on quality clothes that last years and performs great during a sweaty workout. I have Lululemon that's 3-4 years old and looks like new.


----------



## rose60610

Interesting question. When I upgraded my workout clothes from no-name labels, I tried Zella. I like that brand. I haven't tried Lulu yet but it has to be so popular for a reason.  A brand that makes Lulu look economical is VPL. The fit is terrific but the prices are very high. I like leggings that have a decent compression component to them, they feel like a continuous massage to me.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I really tried with Lulu but found their fit to be inconsistent and ill fitting fort body type.  Not to mention how linty they are.  I only have one pair of leggings that I still wear, otherwise I just have a bunch of stuff unused, some with tags attached.

I am a huge fan of Zella, their live in leggings are my absolute favorite and are always on sale during the Nordstrom Anniversary sale for about $37 not to mention the free alterations and excellent CS at Nordies. I haven't bought anything Lulu since....


----------



## purplepoodles

rose60610 said:


> Interesting question. When I upgraded my workout clothes from no-name labels, I tried Zella. I like that brand. I haven't tried Lulu yet but it has to be so popular for a reason.  A brand that makes Lulu look economical is VPL. The fit is terrific but the prices are very high. I like leggings that have a decent compression component to them, they feel like a continuous massage to me.




Thank Rose60610! Just checked out VPL and found a pair of patella leggings on Nordstrom. I'm coming of s ski accident and any brand that mentions patella gets my attention. One of my pet peeves is how some tights squish you patella.


----------



## Princess Pink

katran26 said:


> I read an article on how yoga pant fabrics are breeding grounds for types of bacteria that can't be killed (except for bleach). After that, I've stuck with cheaper brands that I wear for a few months and then toss. I don't think it's worth almost $100 for workout gear. Save your money and buy a timeless designer piece!



Absolutely! C9 or Zella is fine for me. Wear it, sweat, wash, and then toss later. Still can't get over that people buy 'used' gym gear - considering from what I've seen at the gym (i.e. just pants, no undies) - just goes to show how shallow people are, just for a brand name!


----------



## LVmom

I'm a yoga and Zumba instructor, have been for several years. I primarily wear Lulu because I'm almost 6 feet tall, and very few lines are long enough. I only had purchased the new wunderunders in more substantial fabrics, like the tweed. I was deathly afraid of showing too much to my students with the thinner luon . I wore my old wunderunders until they were pilly. My husbnd must have been tired of it, because he bought me the double luon leopard print wunderunders last week. Love them! They are as thick as my old Lulus.


----------



## bagsgalore123

What does everyone think of this define color.

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/jackets-and-hoodies-jackets/Define-Jacket 

In neutral blush (light pink color)

Do you think it would get dirty too quickly or does it look washed out?
I already have a black.
Should I spend my $ on something else? A mini LV pochette? lol


----------



## LVk8

No way!  I think wine is a gorgeous color & dark enough that it wouldn't show its wear &#128077;

But hey if you want to apply the funds to a LV mini pochette instead hop to it before the price increase hits!


----------



## bagsgalore123

LVk8 said:


> No way!  I think wine is a gorgeous color & dark enough that it wouldn't show its wear &#128077;
> 
> But hey if you want to apply the funds to a LV mini pochette instead hop to it before the price increase hits!


oh it isnt the wine one but the light pink one


----------



## LVk8

Oh sorry I just looked at the pic that showed up first!

Hmmm well the site won't let me see the light pink (maybe it's sold out on my area?) but I would guess it would depend on how you plan to wear it.  Light pink workout clothes are tricky to keep in good condition if you're doing hard workouts but if you're just going to wear it as a walking around jacket I think it would hold up just fine


----------



## bagsgalore123

LVk8 said:


> Oh sorry I just looked at the pic that showed up first!
> 
> Hmmm well the site won't let me see the light pink (maybe it's sold out on my area?) but I would guess it would depend on how you plan to wear it.  Light pink workout clothes are tricky to keep in good condition if you're doing hard workouts but if you're just going to wear it as a walking around jacket I think it would hold up just fine


Heres the image.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=lulu...uaddict.com%2F2014_11_18_archive.html;540;670

Just for walking around.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I LOVE Define Jacket.  This color is feminine and pretty.  Like LVk8 said, it is hard to maintain clean, but if you only wear it for walking around, go for it!  It would be a perfect color for this coming spring and summer.


----------



## libertygirl

gottaluvmybags said:


> I really tried with Lulu but found their fit to be inconsistent and ill fitting fort body type.  Not to mention how linty they are.  I only have one pair of leggings that I still wear, otherwise I just have a bunch of stuff unused, some with tags attached.
> 
> I am a huge fan of Zella, their live in leggings are my absolute favorite and are always on sale during the Nordstrom Anniversary sale for about $37 not to mention the free alterations and excellent CS at Nordies. I haven't bought anything Lulu since....



+1 The sizing _is _inconsistent. Drives me nuts!


----------



## halohalo

I just discovered Zella (thanks you all, love you ). It is absolutely amazing. @gottaluvmybags is right, Zella leggings go on sale all the time. The fabric is thin but very durable, flattering and does not show through.


----------



## deej87

Princess Pink said:


> Absolutely! C9 or Zella is fine for me. Wear it, sweat, wash, and then toss later. Still can't get over that people buy 'used' gym gear - considering from what I've seen at the gym (i.e. just pants, no undies) - just goes to show how shallow people are, just for a brand name!



Hmmm I've never bought used gym gear but I assume you can just wash it before wear right?


----------



## just1morebag

im tall,, long bodied & love substantial feeling tights,, i hate that so many are low cut, low rise. so far the ebb to street pants & roll down wonder unders suit me but when i can't find lulus that impress me i go with Lucy leggings,,, i like them as much as lulu maybe more but wish they had better colors,,, i have found a few things from Zella also but live in a colder climate now than where i used to live in so cal,,,, need the warmth lulu offers with the scubas,, etc.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Have you tried anything from Athleta?  I used to buy so much Lulu and any more I cant find anything that is appealing! They either have patterns like old curtains from the 60's, have weird ruffles, or that fug mesh they refuse to let go of. 

I dont know what has happened to Lulu. Once they fired Day I admit quality got better but OMG the styles are hideous LOL! Who wants to wear baggy, ill fitting, weird looking, dated workout clothing? Not me, and thankfully my credit card has been appreciative LOL! 

Anyone else feel like their styles have taken a turn for the worse?


----------



## just1morebag

so far i like lucy thickness and compression better than athleta,, but really can't say I've tried all of athleta tights so maybe need to size down or try different ones. I am always on the "perfect tights" search.


----------



## bagsgalore123

Ok, I have to note that the quality of the items have seriously declined. I barely wore my new items and the fabric is MUCH thinner than previously and started fuzzing up even without washing it yet. Stiching was being pulled. I cant believe it. I never had this problem in the past.
It even feels thin to touch. So dissapointed.

As well,the return time frame is a joke for new items  along with snotty attitudes of some stores.
I have been turned off to Lulu now....


----------



## Sl0thbear

I live in Vancouver where Lululemon was born so of course i have had a few things over the years from them. Yes they're alright, but i think it's a bit overrated and way over priced especially in the recent years. The prices have sky rocketed, and the quality has gone down hill drastically. Even die hard lulu lovers admit that the quality is not the same. 

I remember when you use to be able to get pants for like 50$ and bags for like 60$ . Now you're looking in the triple digits for each of these. 

My sister still swears by lululemon and about 90% if not more of her workout clothes are from lulu. She does avoid some things but still finds most of their stuff superior to other brands. With that being said she has never really tried other brands so she cant really compare lol. I keep trying to get her to try some other brands but she's whipped by the sacred lululemon cult. 

For me, I much prefer underarmour, nike, saucony, or cwx for workout gear to name a few and even gap fitness stuff is i have had success with. You can get them for atleast half of what you pay for lulu and the quality is just as good or better(cwx is definitely better) 

Now with all that being said i have known people who have worked at Lululemon and have said its a fantastic place to work. I guess who wouldn't like a job where you can come to work in yoga pants and a hoodie? But seriously, I've heard the training and the programs they offer to employees is top notch.

Oh also i was told the fitness apparel from Gap is made in the same factory as lululemon stuff and you can get it at a fraction of the cost of lulu stuff if you get it on sale.


----------



## just1morebag

yeah unfortunately I think a lot of companies eventually let their quality slide,, but still want to collect that money...im giving athletica another try & sizing down.. & loving the perfect core pants by Lucy...would love to hear anyone else's favorites....love trying new fit wear!!!


----------



## deej87

I finally got a pair of the run inspire crop- my first lulu pants ever ....i hope they live up to the hype


----------



## Chanel522

just1morebag said:


> yeah unfortunately I think a lot of companies eventually let their quality slide,, but still want to collect that money...im giving athletica another try & sizing down.. & loving the perfect core pants by Lucy...would love to hear anyone else's favorites....love trying new fit wear!!!




You should try Alo Yoga and koral activewear. Both are awesome!!


----------



## m45ha

Hi everyone, 
does anyone know how to order from Lululemon canadian site? I am in Australia and an item I want to buy is sold out here


----------



## MASEML

m45ha said:


> Hi everyone,
> does anyone know how to order from Lululemon canadian site? I am in Australia and an item I want to buy is sold out here



Don't believe you can unless you have a Canadian address you can ship it to.


----------



## mssmelanie

I don't normally post in this section but I thought this was worth it!  I went to lululemon today and I saw an Easter egg on a shelf.  I thought some little kid left it so I walked toward it and looked around and didn't see any kids.  I picked it up and it said, "open me for a surprise"  I opened it and it said I could get a free pair of shorts!  I had just come from an Easter egg hunt and as an adult, I really don't get any Easter presents except for flowers from my husband.  So I thought it was really cool of lululemon!    Made my day!


----------



## texasbrooke

Wow!!!


----------



## 12Roses

Thats so cool! congrats!


----------



## nakedjaxx

Nice job Lulu! [emoji12]


----------



## Brittney6

m45ha said:


> Hi everyone,
> does anyone know how to order from Lululemon canadian site? I am in Australia and an item I want to buy is sold out here




I used to work for their website a few years ago. You'll need a Canadian shipping address and a Canadian/U.S. billing address or else you won't be able to purchase the item.


----------



## KitsChick

I live in Vancouver too, and I agree, quality has gone down and prices have risen. I like TNA for athletic wear.I find they have more variety in colours and styles. The company was also developed locally.


----------



## absolutpink

I used to be a Lulu fan, but now I prefer Zella and TNA. I find Lulu's quality has gone downhill, you don't get what you pay for, and the service in all my local stores sucks.

I do like their mens pants though.


----------



## hedgwin99

I like Alo yoga wear better than lulu


----------



## just1morebag

Chanel522 said:


> You should try Alo Yoga and koral activewear. Both are awesome!!





hedgwin99 said:


> I like Alo yoga wear better than lulu



yes I've tried alo and didn't like them much,, zella and lucy are so far my favorites,,, and I'm going to try athleta again and just size down i think,, maybe ill give koral a look,, I've never heard of that one, Thanks for the idea.


----------



## legaldiva

I just got my first pair of Run Inspire crops. LOVE THEM. I am totally over athleta and gap fit now.


----------



## deej87

I tried on a pair of wunder under crops yesterday- they are very slimming- I couldn't buy them because they're so expensive though but I might go back for them lol


----------



## arnott

Has anyone tried the mesh with me shirt?  What do you all think?

http://shop.lululemon.com/products/...leeve/Mesh-With-Me-Short-Sleeve?cc=8650&sli=1


----------



## betty.lee

lululemon posted their warehouse sale online tonight but there was hardly anything there and I would hardly call it a warehouse sale. not much cheaper than WMTM.


----------



## Brittney6

Sl0thbear said:


> I live in Vancouver where Lululemon was born so of course i have had a few things over the years from them. Yes they're alright, but i think it's a bit overrated and way over priced especially in the recent years. The prices have sky rocketed, and the quality has gone down hill drastically. Even die hard lulu lovers admit that the quality is not the same.
> 
> I remember when you use to be able to get pants for like 50$ and bags for like 60$ . Now you're looking in the triple digits for each of these.
> 
> My sister still swears by lululemon and about 90% if not more of her workout clothes are from lulu. She does avoid some things but still finds most of their stuff superior to other brands. With that being said she has never really tried other brands so she cant really compare lol. I keep trying to get her to try some other brands but she's whipped by the sacred lululemon cult.
> 
> For me, I much prefer underarmour, nike, saucony, or cwx for workout gear to name a few and even gap fitness stuff is i have had success with. You can get them for atleast half of what you pay for lulu and the quality is just as good or better(cwx is definitely better)
> 
> *Now with all that being said i have known people who have worked at Lululemon and have said its a fantastic place to work. I guess who wouldn't like a job where you can come to work in yoga pants and a hoodie? But seriously, I've heard the training and the programs they offer to employees is top notch.*
> 
> Oh also i was told the fitness apparel from Gap is made in the same factory as lululemon stuff and you can get it at a fraction of the cost of lulu stuff if you get it on sale.



I worked at one of their offices for almost two years and it's great when you first start but that fades away pretty quickly. At least it did for me. I definitely got a cult vibe from it and if you don't bend over backwards trying to fit into it, you won't go far with the company. I definitely learned a lot while working there but there is no way I'd ever go back. Never. Ever. Ever.


----------



## HandbagAngel

betty.lee said:


> lululemon posted their warehouse sale online tonight but there was hardly anything there and I would hardly call it a warehouse sale. not much cheaper than WMTM.



I caught early and bought several tops and bras from this warehouse sale.  There a few items prices dropped during the day.  And, things are sold quickly.


----------



## Sl0thbear

HandbagAngel said:


> I caught early and bought several tops and bras from this warehouse sale.  There a few items prices dropped during the day.  And, things are sold quickly.



I almost ordered a pair of cropped pants and shorts but realised i was being impulsive and plus the checkout was acting up so i took it as a sign and left it lol.


----------



## Sl0thbear

Brittney6 said:


> I worked at one of their offices for almost two years and it's great when you first start but that fades away pretty quickly. At least it did for me. I definitely got a cult vibe from it and if you don't bend over backwards trying to fit into it, you won't go far with the company. I definitely learned a lot while working there but there is no way I'd ever go back. Never. Ever. Ever.



It's interesting you say that! I have been reading more and more about the whole lululemon and cult thing.


----------



## absolutpink

Sl0thbear said:


> It's interesting you say that! I have been reading more and more about the whole lululemon and cult thing.



My sister in law used to work for them and she said it was awful. She loved the discounts but she hated the rules and said it was definitely a cult environment.

I have heard very similar things about Holt Renfrew.


----------



## Brittney6

absolutpink said:


> My sister in law used to work for them and she said it was awful. She loved the discounts but she hated the rules and said it was definitely a cult environment.
> 
> I have heard very similar things about Holt Renfrew.



I've also heard it about Holt Renfrew! It's so strange to me.


----------



## Sl0thbear

Brittney6 said:


> I've also heard it about Holt Renfrew! It's so strange to me.



Lol... i've just heard holt's is very cut throat and very stressful. Coworker of mine had a good friend who was a manager of aldo and left to work at holts and ended up leaving holts after a few months and coming back to aldo because he said it was just too stressful.

I pass a holt renfrew everyday when i go to and from work and always see the staff in the store way after and before hours. You can often see them sitting around in a big circle.... weird. lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

My iPad stuck this post in the wrong thread. Apologies.


----------



## winks

Hiphip Hurraaay since one month Zurich, Switzerland has it own lululemon store. Someone told me yesterday, therefore I spent today's lunch break in the store. I came back with two Wunder Under Corps in black and one longer tight! Sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Mininana

Anyone knows when the next online warehouse sale is?


----------



## terebina786

Hey... So I bought the Lululemon tech mesh leggings:
https://shop.lululemon.com/p/women-...nder=women&rcnt=0&cnt=22&color=LW5ADWS_029610

I've been wanting these forever! Anyways when I got them they were too long so I took them to Lululemon to get them hemmed.... Well I got them back yesterday and they're kinda short and they no longer look like leggings.  They're wide from the ankles (so they don't sit snug around the ankle like leggings, more like skinny pants).  The problem is I love these leggings so I'm debating if I should take them back to let them assess it, return them altogether or try to get the bottom part tapered in by seamstress (I don't even know if that's possible??).  

I know Lulu will take them back because I'm unhappy with the way they look because I want them to look the way they do online, not loose and weird like they do on me.

Thoughts??


----------



## Luv n bags

They can be taken in.  I have done this with a few of my leggings.  These are very cute!


----------



## terebina786

tigertrixie said:


> They can be taken in.  I have done this with a few of my leggings.  These are very cute!


Thanks!

Did Lululemon take them in or did you have to go to someone else?


----------



## Luv n bags

terebina786 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Did Lululemon take them in or did you have to go to someone else?



I have a regular tailor.  And it was relatively inexpensive for a pair of leggings that are no longer in production!


----------



## terebina786

tigertrixie said:


> I have a regular tailor.  And it was relatively inexpensive for a pair of leggings that are no longer in production!


I took them to my tailor and she's doing it for me.  I had to reason with myself on the way there to may more on top what I already paid but I really want the leggings for fall/winter lol


----------



## ncch

Hi everyone,

i've been looking for new yoga clothes and just got a pair of leggings from lululemon.  while I'm unsure that they were worth $100+ price tag, i'm going to try them out as i really liked the fit and feel.  one of my friends said that her leggings are pilling after a few washes but hopefully that doesn't happen with these.  


what are your experiences with the quality of their clothing?  accessories?
how often do they have sales?  i know they have a sale going on now - is it usually twice a year?  summer and winter?
is the merchandise at the outlet stores the same stuff that was in regular stores?  and how much does the stuff that was marked down in stores get marked down once it goes to the outlets?

thanks!


----------



## alphagam1904

ncch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i've been looking for new yoga clothes and just got a pair of leggings from lululemon.  while I'm unsure that they were worth $100+ price tag, i'm going to try them out as i really liked the fit and feel.  one of my friends said that her leggings are pilling after a few washes but hopefully that doesn't happen with these.
> 
> 
> what are your experiences with the quality of their clothing?  accessories?
> how often do they have sales?  i know they have a sale going on now - is it usually twice a year?  summer and winter?
> is the merchandise at the outlet stores the same stuff that was in regular stores?  and how much does the stuff that was marked down in stores get marked down once it goes to the outlets?
> 
> thanks!



Lulu doesn't have "sales" per se, but they do have a "We Made Too Much" section on their site, and a mark down section in store. It will be the same items (not made for outlet) but is typically patterns or cuts that aren't very popular. I've had luck with Speed and Run Times shorts because I don't care on colours for shorts, but you won't find the standard Wunder Unders there unless it's an off pattern. I like the outlets for accessories and shorts! For what it's worth, my Lulu items have been worth the $100+ tag. I've had two items that were somewhat sheer but they were replaced on the spot,no questions asked. I've been shopping at Lulu for thirteen years now, and my pants/leggings are like tanks- nothing will take them down!


----------



## Swanky

All the Lulu stores in Dallas have sale items pretty regularly.  Sometimes it's a few rolling racks and sometimes it's just old colors in a few sizes.  
San Marcos, TX has an outlet, it's not made for outlet stuff either.

I wash all my workout clothes on delicate, in cold and air dry - no pilling!


----------



## gymangel812

ncch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> i've been looking for new yoga clothes and just got a pair of leggings from lululemon.  while I'm unsure that they were worth $100+ price tag, i'm going to try them out as i really liked the fit and feel.  one of my friends said that her leggings are pilling after a few washes but hopefully that doesn't happen with these.
> 
> 
> what are your experiences with the quality of their clothing?  accessories?
> how often do they have sales?  i know they have a sale going on now - is it usually twice a year?  summer and winter?
> is the merchandise at the outlet stores the same stuff that was in regular stores?  and how much does the stuff that was marked down in stores get marked down once it goes to the outlets?
> 
> thanks!


quality seems to have gone down a bit in the past few years (you can see this in a lot of the recent reviews of many of the popular items). one of the major things you have to look out for is pants being too sheer. they always have a we made too much section (online and in store). the discount is usually not that great and things become final sale. they have online warehouse sales about once a year where stuff is marked down more. outlets have the same quality. i don't think lulu does made for outlet items.


----------



## MizGemma

I remember the problems with the shoddy material a few years ago. I'm in search of nice-looking leggings (which make my legs and behind look nice too) for exercise and the occasional errand.  Has Lululemon redeemed itself?

Nordie's Zella does not cut it for me. Have tried LL Bean and the various brands which Target sells. These are ok but not too exciting.


----------



## schimiggy

I personally prefer other brands to lululemon. Here is my lululemon review of their Align leggings (https://schimiggy.com/lululemon-align-leggings-review/) which I LOVED the look of but hate the quality. The leggings started pilling almost immediately all over and not just in between my thighs. Even when I washed it inside out, I still experienced pilling. For $98 I should not be experiencing all this headache. Activewear is meant to endure wear and tear. 


I do recommend other brands and created a activewear directory that also includes fitness instructor discounts.


If you hate pilling like me, I also created a list of leggings that DO NOT PILL.


----------



## MizGemma

I would like good quality exercise leggings which make my legs and behind look good. I'm not looking for a miracle or compression. I would like something with great quality.  I know LL had trouble with shoddy fabric in the past.

I am not a fan of Nordies' Zella. I would like to go a bit higher end as I've made the round of Adidas, Nike and brands sold at Target.

If anyone has any recommendations, I would appreciate them. Thank you!


----------



## PurseFlights

What kind of athletics will you be using them for? In general, I think Lululemon is considered out of fashion considering the design, wear + tear, and price point. The only ones that have worn well for me are the ones that I have designated for yoga use (ie light activity)

I think the Michi Inversion legging looks good on most of my clients (myself included lol), enhances the rear, and have handled my workouts well. 

Good luck

IG: smugandugly ❤️


----------



## MizGemma

Mostly walking around my very hilly area...no yoga or light activities. TY for your recommendation!!


----------



## lulu212121

MizGemma said:


> I would like good quality exercise leggings which make my legs and behind look good. I'm not looking for a miracle or compression. I would like something with great quality.  I know LL had trouble with shoddy fabric in the past.
> 
> I am not a fan of Nordies' Zella. I would like to go a bit higher end as I've made the round of Adidas, Nike and brands sold at Target.
> 
> If anyone has any recommendations, I would appreciate them. Thank you!


I've been pleasantly surprised with my Old Navy leggings. I like the different rises that are offered. I have compression pants, shorts, and capris. I find they wear very well and wash well, too. Their brand of tops is junk. The hems on mine have come undone.


----------



## gillianna

I am very impressed with Athleta clothing.  https://athleta.gap.com/browse/category.do?cid=50000&sop=true 
I just bought a few things for fall from their sale selection and the quality is excellent and fabric blends very soft and comfortable to wear.  Also the size selection is great.  My daughter needs tall sizes and this is the first site with a huge selection, especially with activewear.  They also have stores in limited places.


----------



## kprice1019

So I typically wear the fast and free full length and crop love them. I do CrossFit like workouts at my gym. They are great don’t fall down etc. I just picked up a pair of the wunder under lux... anyone familiar and can tell me if they will be ok for that kind of working out? I don’t want to take the tags off and wear yet because I’m debating exchanging and just sticking to what I know. Thanks!


----------



## Ania

I have 5 or 6 pairs of the Wunder Unders and while I like them all the luxtreme ones are by far my favourite. I love the cottony feel and look. I exercise 4-5 times a week so my kit gets quite a heavy beating and these wear and wash great - they don’t stretch or shrink or do anything funny 


kprice1019 said:


> So I typically wear the fast and free full length and crop love them. I do CrossFit like workouts at my gym. They are great don’t fall down etc. I just picked up a pair of the wunder under lux... anyone familiar and can tell me if they will be ok for that kind of working out? I don’t want to take the tags off and wear yet because I’m debating exchanging and just sticking to what I know. Thanks!


 have


----------



## teddybearmommy

Ok I need some help,  I need to order some replacement  leggings from Lulu but don’t remember what I bought last time.  Maybe align or the wonder unders in a special fabric?? I tried on so many pairs that day.   I do know that they are the crops bc the others were all way too long.  The tag on the pants doesn’t say anything about the style.  I got two black pair, different styles  and the one I really liked was the softer material (more cotton like than the other) without the sheen to it and less constricting fit.  Does this sound like a specific pant to anyone???? I will probably order a couple different styles and just return the wrong ones but thought maybe someone would recognize the description 
I wear mine all the time to run errands, walk the dog stuff like that.    I probably wear them way  too much but I don’t work so “casual” is my dress code lol.  Mine have held up pretty good I think considering the heavy wear.  I have had them at least a year maybe longer and they are just now starting to pill on the back of my thighs,  no where else.... I live 3 hours from the closest store so it will be awhile before I get a chance to go and try some on again.


----------



## layd3k

teddybearmommy said:


> Ok I need some help,  I need to order some replacement  leggings from Lulu but don’t remember what I bought last time.  Maybe align or the wonder unders in a special fabric?? I tried on so many pairs that day.   I do know that they are the crops bc the others were all way too long.  The tag on the pants doesn’t say anything about the style.  I got two black pair, different styles  and the one I really liked was the softer material (more cotton like than the other) without the sheen to it and less constricting fit.  Does this sound like a specific pant to anyone???? I will probably order a couple different styles and just return the wrong ones but thought maybe someone would recognize the description
> I wear mine all the time to run errands, walk the dog stuff like that.    I probably wear them way  too much but I don’t work so “casual” is my dress code lol.  Mine have held up pretty good I think considering the heavy wear.  I have had them at least a year maybe longer and they are just now starting to pill on the back of my thighs,  no where else.... I live 3 hours from the closest store so it will be awhile before I get a chance to go and try some on again.



I would say that these are the Align.


----------



## Etriers

gillianna said:


> I am very impressed with Athleta clothing.  https://athleta.gap.com/browse/category.do?cid=50000&sop=true
> I just bought a few things for fall from their sale selection and the quality is excellent and fabric blends very soft and comfortable to wear.  Also the size selection is great.  My daughter needs tall sizes and this is the first site with a huge selection, especially with activewear.  They also have stores in limited places.



I agree with you, I love Athleta, the clothing, the quality and the philosophy.  They have Tall, they have Petite, they have 00 sizes and XX sizes.  It’s almost as if they want to sell (gasp!) _clothes_...for _women_!  All women.  Without any judgement about size or shape or height or age.  Imagine!  Lol!  



teddybearmommy said:


> Ok I need some help,  I need to order some replacement  leggings from Lulu but don’t remember what I bought last time.  Maybe align or the wonder unders in a special fabric?? I tried on so many pairs that day.   I do know that they are the crops bc the others were all way too long.  The tag on the pants doesn’t say anything about the style.  I got two black pair, different styles  and the one I really liked was the softer material (more cotton like than the other) without the sheen to it and less constricting fit.  Does this sound like a specific pant to anyone???? I will probably order a couple different styles and just return the wrong ones but thought maybe someone would recognize the description
> I wear mine all the time to run errands, walk the dog stuff like that.    I probably wear them way  too much but I don’t work so “casual” is my dress code lol.  Mine have held up pretty good I think considering the heavy wear.  I have had them at least a year maybe longer and they are just now starting to pill on the back of my thighs,  no where else.... I live 3 hours from the closest store so it will be awhile before I get a chance to go and try some on again.



Probably Align.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

MizGemma said:


> I would like good quality exercise leggings which make my legs and behind look good. I'm not looking for a miracle or compression. I would like something with great quality.  I know LL had trouble with shoddy fabric in the past.
> 
> I am not a fan of Nordies' Zella. I would like to go a bit higher end as I've made the round of Adidas, Nike and brands sold at Target.
> 
> If anyone has any recommendations, I would appreciate them. Thank you!


REI had stashes of Lucy which closed. However I found their bottoms very supportive!


----------



## Luv2Scoop

teddybearmommy said:


> Ok I need some help,  I need to order some replacement  leggings from Lulu but don’t remember what I bought last time.  Maybe align or the wonder unders in a special fabric?? I tried on so many pairs that day.   I do know that they are the crops bc the others were all way too long.  The tag on the pants doesn’t say anything about the style.  I got two black pair, different styles  and the one I really liked was the softer material (more cotton like than the other) without the sheen to it and less constricting fit.  Does this sound like a specific pant to anyone???? I will probably order a couple different styles and just return the wrong ones but thought maybe someone would recognize the description
> I wear mine all the time to run errands, walk the dog stuff like that.    I probably wear them way  too much but I don’t work so “casual” is my dress code lol.  Mine have held up pretty good I think considering the heavy wear.  I have had them at least a year maybe longer and they are just now starting to pill on the back of my thighs,  no where else.... I live 3 hours from the closest store so it will be awhile before I get a chance to go and try some on again.


I wish I could help you, I'd try their We Made Too Much section online. I've never been disappointed. Check the tag and phone Lulu and ask them which style matches the fabric content of the tag.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I've got two drawer fulls yes two of Lulu bottoms. The crops for summer and longer for winter. I managed to avoid the sheer fabric fiasco. I am not too keen on the lastest style of cropped pants, too tight on the calf and i don't have large calfs.


----------



## LVLovingLady

I think I'm in the minority here, but I'm a Lulu fan. I have tried other brands and they just don't work for me.  
I probably have 50 pair of Lulu bottoms. I am sticking with them! Love, love, love Lulu.


----------



## LVLovingLady

Luv2Scoop said:


> I've got two drawer fulls yes two of Lulu bottoms. The crops for summer and longer for winter. I managed to avoid the sheer fabric fiasco. I am not too keen on the lastest style of cropped pants, too tight on the calf and i don't have large calfs.



Have you tried the Fast and Free crop? They fit well on the calf.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

LVLovingLady said:


> Have you tried the Fast and Free crop? They fit well on the calf.


No I was just visited two different Lulus, I'll look closer online, thank you


----------

